# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Cyclocross VOL. II

## IncBuff

Titaania, terästä vai kuitua? Hä?

----------


## vwg4

alu ko o out?

----------


## onegear

Bambooko in?

----------


## JackOja

> Titaania, terästä...



Jompaa kumpaa...

----------


## IncBuff

> Jompaa kumpaa...



Croix De Fer runkosetin tilaaminen alkaa olla kyllä aika lähellä. Pickenflickin kampiratkaisut häirittee sen verran paljon. Toki voisi tilata jostain jonkun Van Nicholaksen ja rakentaa siitä.

----------


## conard

Olisi helmi, jos cyclocross-ketjuja voisi perustaa muutaman eri aihealueiden mukaan, joihin sitten modet aina ohjaisivat uudet ketjuaihiot temaattisesti. Nyt esim. olemassaoleva cyclocross-ketju ei palvele oikein ketään muita kuin palstapyöräilijöitä, eikä tämän alku näytä yhtään lupaavammalta.

----------


## IncBuff

No voi kyynel.

----------


## izmo

joskus oli titaania ja nyt ei oo kuin sekasikiö alu cibli bee

----------


## reappear

> Olisi helmi, jos cyclocross-ketjuja voisi perustaa muutaman eri aihealueiden mukaan, joihin sitten modet aina ohjaisivat uudet ketjuaihiot temaattisesti. Nyt esim. olemassaoleva cyclocross-ketju ei palvele oikein ketään muita kuin palstapyöräilijöitä, eikä tämän alku näytä yhtään lupaavammalta.



Tiettyä pointtia tässä kyllä on. Ehkä itse cyclocross-fiilistely voisi olla fatbike-fiilistelyn kanssa tuolla yleisessä keskustelussa. Täällä sitten viestejä pyöristä itsestään ja suosituksia sun muita. 

Esimerkkitilanteena vaikka uutta pyörää miettivän kysymys pyörästä:
-jos kysyy kysymyksen johon on saatettu vastata, käsketään lukemaan koko ketju kaikkine turhine pölinöineen
-haukutaan laiskaksi samalla kun ei jo lukenut koko ketjua
-kysymys lopulta dissataan ja kehotetaan tekemään jotain muuta

Olishan se kiva fiilistellä ja keskustella yleisesti aiheesta ja miettiä eri asioita pyörään tai lajiin liittyen, mutta toisaalta olisi kiva myös kysyä jotain tällä puolella ja odottaa vilpitöntä vastausta eikä tönimistä. Kuten viestisi alla.

----------


## jati

> Ehkä itse cyclocross-fiilistely voisi olla fatbike-fiilistelyn kanssa tuolla yleisessä keskustelussa. 
> 
> --
> 
> Olishan se kiva fiilistellä ja keskustella yleisesti aiheesta ja miettiä eri asioita pyörään tai lajiin liittyen, mutta toisaalta olisi kiva myös kysyä jotain tällä puolella ja odottaa vilpitöntä vastausta eikä tönimistä. Kuten viestisi alla.



Tämä. On vähän hassua, että fiilistely menee joko "ihana tunne kevlillä"  -ketjuun tai jonnekkin ulkomaanmatkailualueelle.

----------


## IncBuff

Tilasin osasarjan joten projektihan tästä tulee. Nyt pitää vielä päättää runko ja kiekot. Terästä tulee kuitenkin olemaan.

Oisko se Croix De Fer sitten se paras valinta tuollaiseen yleiskäyttöön kuten työmatkailuun, ulkoilureittien, sorateiden, metsäautoteiden name it ajeluun. Maantielenkkiä ajoin viime vuonna vissiin 250 kilsan edestä joten sitä nyt ei tartte hirveästi huomioida vaikka sekin kuuluu ohjelmaan tulevalla pyörällä.

Macho Man Disc kyllä edelleen huokuttelee jo nimenkin puolesta, mutta se taitaa olla kisakireempi. Straggleria ei taas saa mistään.

Levarikiekot crossariin. Mistä ja mitä? 200-300€ vois olla hintaa ja 25 millisen maantiekumin pitää istua joten ei mitään hirveän leveetä. Vai otanko 29eristä HopeHoopsit Cresteillä ja speksaan siihen jotain muuta. Crestit tosin ei taida hirveesti maantiepaineista tykätä.

----------


## Mika K

Minkäskokoista pyörää se jäsen I on hankkimassa? Täällähän on samalla paikkakunnalla tuo 60cm Croix De Fer ajossa eli jos natsaa, niin koeajo on kyllä mahdollinen.



PS: Alkuperäiseen kysymykseen vastaan - steel is real.

----------


## IncBuff

58cm lienee mulle se oikea koko. Kun mittaa ei ole kuin 187cm.

----------


## Mika K

Sanoisin, että siinä ja siinä tuo koko eli riippuu kuskin mittasuhteista, sillä tuo Genesiksen geo on aika lyhyt kuitenkin. En itsekään ole kuin 189cm, tosin mulla on reippaasti raajoja eli inseam on 94cm. Ja fillarissa kiinni vieläpä 120mm stemmi. Tuu koeajolle, sillähän se asia varmistuu eli tuon ollessa iso se on sitten se 58cm koko.

----------


## IncBuff

Mulla taas ei ole hirveästi raajoja joten alkaa mietityttää onko 60cm liian korkea. Kiitos koeajotarjouksesta. Laitan jossain vaiheessa pm:ää asian tiimoilta.

----------


## JohannesP

Paikallisesta sain syksyllä hyvää tarjousta Spessun Cruxeista, mutta silloin raha oli esteenä. Nyt on myöhäistä kun Spessun Euroopan varasto on kuulemma tyhjänä levari cruxeista eikä tiedetä millon niitä taas saa. Se ei vaan paljoa auta tähän kuumeeseen kun maantiepyörääkään ei pääse moneen kuukauteen ulkoiluttamaan. 

Tällähetkellä Canyonin Inflite Al 8.0 http://www.canyon.com/_en/roadbikes/...00#tab-reiter2 houkuttelee kovasti, johon tulisi jälkikäteen päivitettyä esim Iron Cross kiekot hieman leveemmillä kumeilla. 9,3kg paino houkuttelisi mistä saisi toisilla kiekoilla viellä roimasti pois. Ihme kyllä näitä ei ole näkyny täällä muutamaa enempää vai onko alumiini jo täysin taakse jätetty materiaali kun sielukkuus menee edelle? 9.0 ei löydy enään M-koossa joka muuten olisi hyvä vaihtoehto Kanjonilta.

Teräspuolelta houkuttelis Genesis Fugio http://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/bikes/...dventure/fugio painon puolesta, mutta hinta nousee reippaasti yli 2500€ varsinkin kun itsekoottaessa haluaisi laittaa hieman parempaa osasarjaa. Halvemmat teräsrungot kävisi muuten, mutta yli 10kg pyörät eivät houkuttele ainoastaan sen takia et teräs olisi coolia vaikka toisaalta se sitä onkin.  :Hymy: 

Pickenflickissähttp://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBOOPIC...clo-cross-bike  kiekot vissiin taas se heikoin lenkki jotka olisi ensimmäinen päivityksen kohde, jolloin hinta huitelisi reippaasti budjetin yli. 1800€ titaanirunkosesta pyörästä olisi hyvä hinta, mutta MTB-kammille suunniteltu runko pilaa hieman ostohalua.

Viime vuonna Salsan Warbirdistä näkyi kovia tarjouksia runkosettinä, mutta nyt ei näytä saavan alle 1100€ niin jää pois vaihtoehdoista. Muuten ulkonäkö houkuttelisi ja Enven keulaki keränny kehuja. Hinta tosin menisi budjetin yli, mutta jos halvalla saisi rungon niin kyllä sitä saisi venytettyäkin, jotta saisi mieleisen pyörän.

Tuleeko muita ehdotuksia ~2k € hintaluokassa ja painokin saisi miellään pysyä siellä 9kg pinnassa? Canyoni olisi tällähetkellä lähimpänä ostoskoria, mutta mielellään olisin maksanut hieman extraa astetta paremmasta osasarjasta. Tosin tuon hintasen pyörän saa myytyä hetkessä pois ilman suurempaa tappiota jos Spessun 2015 malleissa tulee olemaan houkutteleva kuitu Cruxi hydraulisilla jarruilla ja hinnastakin pääsee kauppiaan kanssa yhteisymmärrykseen.

----------


## IncBuff

Oletko noita planet-x:n kuitucrossareita katsonut? Kiekot päivittämällä varmaan suhteellisen kevyt edullisella hinnalla.

----------


## arctic biker

> Titaania, terästä vai kuitua? Hä?



Lisätään nyt alumiini listaan. Kaikista näistä saadaan aikaseksi niin hyviä kuin huonoja runkoja. Crossarirungoissa tietysti lajin mukainen ulkoilutus saattaa tarkoittaa kaatumisia, luulisin että vaikkapa takapään viistoputki alu/teräs/titaanisena kestää ilkeämielisen kiven iskua paaljon paremmin kuin hiilarivastaava.

----------


## JohannesP

> Oletko noita planet-x:n kuitucrossareita katsonut? Kiekot päivittämällä varmaan suhteellisen kevyt edullisella hinnalla.



Kyllä niitä on tullu selattua, mutta eivät yrityisesti säväyttäneet. 

Mitään hirmu keveitä noi runkot eivät ole kun kuiturunko 1223g (54cm) ja haarukka 769g (uncut steerer) = 1992g
Vastaavasti Canyoni ilmottaa alurunko + kuitukeula yhdistelmälle painoiksi 1480g ja 470g = 1950g 

Tulee mielikuva, että laadukkaampi alurunko vs halpa kuiturunko ratkeaa alumiinin voitoksi. Canyonin runkoon lähes varmasti ei tarvisi pettyä kun Planet X kohdalla tälläinen riski olisi olemassa kun tietoa ei meinaa löytyä mistään.

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXXLS...yclocross-bike 
Canyoni + Iron Cross yhdistellä päästään lähelle samaa hintaa kuin myös lähelle samaa painoa vaikkakin alumiinia. Planet X setissä 50mm kuitukiekot laittaa taas mietityttään laadun puolesta ja painon puolesta ovat kuitenkin samoissa Iron Crossien kanssa.

----------


## JohannesP

2014 Steven Vapor http://www.stevensbikes.de/2014/inde...n_US&bik_id=11 olisi myös yksi vaihtoehto, mutta Oxygen valmistajana osissa on ihan uus nimi eikä netistäkään löydy edes valmistajan sivua. Tiedä sit millasia nuo ovat? 1799€ löysin nopealla googletuksella hinnaksi mikä olisi kohtuullinen kun Ultegra 6800 osina ja painokin ilmotettu 8,7 kg. Tällä noosin tietämyksellä geometriasta runko ei näyttäny hirveän kisakireältä mikä olisi positiivista. 

Roadbike.de sivustolla oli lyhyt arvostelu missä takaosan kovuus ja lokasuojien kiinnityksen puutteellisuus sai noottia.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Lisätään nyt alumiini listaan.



Vakavasti otettava palstametripyöräilijä (VOMP) ei julkisesti tunnusta ajavansa alumiinisella pyörällä, saati sitten pohtivansa sellaisen ostoa.

Itse en tosin taida olla moinen, sillä olen tänä "talvena" (jos viimeistä viittä viikkoa voi tuolla termillä kutsua) ajellut kaikki ajot alumiinisella CC:llä, ja meno on ollut sangen mukavaa vaikka aurauksen taso on välillä ollut vähän mitä sattuu.

----------


## arctic biker

> Tulee mielikuva, että laadukkaampi alurunko vs halpa kuiturunko ratkeaa alumiinin voitoksi.



Johannes alakaa järkiintyä.

----------


## arctic biker

> Oxygen valmistajana osissa on ihan uus nim



 Perusalukamaa putkiosastolla. Tommosen parituhatta kilsaa kun Vaporin tangolla ajaa niin joko hyvä tai sitten tietää mikä taivutus, droppi ynnä reachi on sitten mieluisampi. Aivan turhanaikaista tinkausta muutoin.

----------


## IncBuff

> Lisätään nyt alumiini listaan. Kaikista näistä saadaan aikaseksi niin hyviä kuin huonoja runkoja. Crossarirungoissa tietysti lajin mukainen ulkoilutus saattaa tarkoittaa kaatumisia, luulisin että vaikkapa takapään viistoputki alu/teräs/titaanisena kestää ilkeämielisen kiven iskua paaljon paremmin kuin hiilarivastaava.



Toki tuollainen kovasti ohennettu kevyt alurunko voi ratketa varsin nopeasti moisessa käytössä. Näitä on nähty.

No ihan sama. Itselleni ei alumiini eikä kuitu ole tässä vaiheessa enää varteenotettavia runkomatskuja mitä seuraavaan crossariin tulee. Kilon painoerolla rungossa ei ole tämmöiselle harrastajalle paskankaan merkitystä. Se on ylämäessä ihan sama painaako se yhdistelmä 90kg vai 91kg.

----------


## twentyniner

> Vakavasti otettava palstametripyöräilijä (VOMP) ei julkisesti tunnusta ajavansa alumiinisella pyörällä, saati sitten pohtivansa sellaisen ostoa.
> 
> Itse en tosin taida olla moinen, sillä olen tänä "talvena" (jos viimeistä viittä viikkoa voi tuolla termillä kutsua) ajellut kaikki ajot alumiinisella CC:llä, ja meno on ollut sangen mukavaa vaikka aurauksen taso on välillä ollut vähän mitä sattuu.



Itse olen talven aikana korvannut teräsmaasturin ja teräscrossarin alumiinisilla. Maantiefillari pysyy edelleen teräksisenä. Uskon eteneväni noilla entistä kovempaa  :Hymy:

----------


## kolistelija

> Tällähetkellä Canyonin Inflite Al 8.0 http://www.canyon.com/_en/roadbikes/...00#tab-reiter2 houkuttelee kovasti, johon tulisi jälkikäteen päivitettyä esim Iron Cross kiekot hieman leveemmillä kumeilla. 9,3kg paino houkuttelisi mistä saisi toisilla kiekoilla viellä roimasti pois. Ihme kyllä näitä ei ole näkyny täällä muutamaa enempää vai onko alumiini jo täysin taakse jätetty materiaali kun sielukkuus menee edelle? 9.0 ei löydy enään M-koossa joka muuten olisi hyvä vaihtoehto Kanjonilta.



Kyllähän noita Canyoneita tuntuu olevan aika monta, ainakin täällä Helsingissä. Sivumainintana voisi kertoa että ovat järjestään hieman ilmoitettua kevyempiä.  :Vink:

----------


## Shimaani

> Itse olen talven aikana korvannut teräsmaasturin ja teräscrossarin alumiinisilla.



 *gasp*

----------


## vwg4

> 2014 Steven Vapor http://www.stevensbikes.de/2014/inde...n_US&bik_id=11 olisi myös yksi vaihtoehto, mutta Oxygen valmistajana osissa on ihan uus nimi eikä netistäkään löydy edes valmistajan sivua. Tiedä sit millasia nuo ovat? 1799€ löysin nopealla googletuksella hinnaksi mikä olisi kohtuullinen kun Ultegra 6800 osina ja painokin ilmotettu 8,7 kg. Tällä noosin tietämyksellä geometriasta runko ei näyttäny hirveän kisakireältä mikä olisi positiivista. 
> 
> Roadbike.de sivustolla oli lyhyt arvostelu missä takaosan kovuus ja lokasuojien kiinnityksen puutteellisuus sai noottia.



Mistäs löysit tuon myynnistä? euroopasta?

Itellä samanmoiset pohdinnat käynnissä ja tässä tuli juuri uusi vaihtoehto peliin mukaan := ;(

ootkos hokassu bmc GF02 cycloa. 105 osasarjalla menis budjettiis...

Itellä tällä hetkellä vahvoilla tuo canyon inflite 8.0(+lokarit) ja spelialized secteur expert, bmc kiinnostaa ja tuosta vaporista pitää selvitellä lisätietoa.

Tuo inflite 9.0 ois ollu vahvoilla mut tosiaan ei oo kokoa M saatavilla ennenku lokakuussa 2014.

----------


## JohannesP

> Mistäs löysit tuon myynnistä? euroopasta?
> 
> Itellä samanmoiset pohdinnat käynnissä ja tässä tuli juuri uusi vaihtoehto peliin mukaan := ;(
> 
> ootkos hokassu bmc GF02 cycloa. 105 osasarjalla menis budjettiis...
> 
> Itellä tällä hetkellä vahvoilla tuo canyon inflite 8.0(+lokarit) ja spelialized secteur expert, bmc kiinnostaa ja tuosta vaporista pitää selvitellä lisätietoa.
> 
> Tuo inflite 9.0 ois ollu vahvoilla mut tosiaan ei oo kokoa M saatavilla ennenku lokakuussa 2014.



Esim http://www.bikesnboards.de/stevens-vapor 
Googlella Stevens Vapor 2014 löytyy paljonkin saksalaisia kauppiaita ja hyvin monessa näytti olevan sama 1799 hinta.

Oon kyllä tuota BMC miettinyt, mutta käsittääkseni siinä on hyvin rajallisesti tilaa renkaille. Yksi valkoinen BMC kapeilla nappularenkailla olikin näytillä Signaturessa. Itse kuitenkin haluaisin mahdollisuuden laittaa yli 35mm renkasta. EDIT: 35mm renkaat valmistajan mukaan.


Luultavasti olen Canyoniin päätymässä kun kunnolliset lokarit plussaa.

----------


## Rufus

> 58cm lienee mulle se oikea koko. Kun mittaa ei ole kuin 187cm.



Olen samanpituinen kuin sinä ja mulla on 58-senttinen. 110-millisellä stemmillä just passeli. Tolppaa kyllä näkyy reilusti mutta se ei mua haittaa.

----------


## Aakoo

Kannattaa pitää alukrossari spekulaatioissa myös Cube mukana. Kasasin tohon runkoon viime syksynä pyörän kun halpa oli, ja on näköjään ihan kohtuuhintainen valmiinakin pyöränä. 40mm nastakumit menee lokareilla helposti, ihan asiallinen peli.

----------


## JohannesP

> Kannattaa pitää alukrossari spekulaatioissa myös Cube mukana. Kasasin tohon runkoon viime syksynä pyörän kun halpa oli, ja on näköjään ihan kohtuuhintainen valmiinakin pyöränä. 40mm nastakumit menee lokareilla helposti, ihan asiallinen peli.



Ainakin 2013 vuoden Cubessa painoa oli aivan liikaa alumiinirungoksi ja ilmoitettu paino oli 8,9kg. 
2014 näyttäisi olevan lähelle samanlaista komponenttien puolesta niin todennäköisesti paino nytkin siellä 11kg+.
*
http://www.bike-advisor.com/reviews/...view-2013.html
Cube Cross Race Disc data* (2013 / 56cm)

 Total weight: 11.8 kg
Frame weight: 1.782 grams
Wheelset weight: 4.026 grams (tires, tubes, sprockets and quick release included)
Fork weight: 840 grams

----------


## Aakoo

Ohhoh, aika paljon ovat saaneet Cubelle painoa! Nopeasti noista luvuista laskettuna osasarja jarruineen + putkiosat satuloineen painavat 5,2kg. Ja kun tiedetään että osasarja jarruineen on kolmisen kiloa, niin painavia ovat Eastonin EA30 osat. Tai sitten se paino on kuitenkin lähempänä kymppiä..... No, ei se kuitenkaan kevyimmästä päästä ole.

----------


## JackOja

> Tilasin osasarjan...



Mitäs laitoit?





> Levarikiekot crossariin. Mistä ja mitä? 200-300€ vois olla hintaa ja 25 millisen maantiekumin pitää istua joten ei mitään hirveän leveetä. Vai otanko 29eristä HopeHoopsit Cresteillä ja speksaan siihen jotain muuta. Crestit tosin ei taida hirveesti maantiepaineista tykätä.



Tuo muakin mietityttää... Croixiin _kuuluisi_ tietenkin Iron Crossit  :Hymy:  mutta aika pieni tuo sallittu 45psi maksimi. Onkohan sitä uskottava? Jollekin 4-5 barille voisi olla käyttöä joskus.

----------


## HC Andersen

Stani ainakin suosittelee ZTR Alpha 340 kehää krossi/maantie käyttöön.

----------


## JackOja

^Niinpä tosiaan, olikin unohtunut. Saatavilla näköjään myös ilman jarrupintojen sorvausta. Hmmm, harkintaan...

----------


## IncBuff

> Mitäs laitoit?



Ihan vaan satafemmaa. Riittää mulle ja oon tykänny tähänkin asti.





> Tuo muakin mietityttää... Croixiin _kuuluisi_ tietenkin Iron Crossit  mutta aika pieni tuo sallittu 45psi maksimi. Onkohan sitä uskottava? Jollekin 4-5 barille voisi olla käyttöä joskus.



Iron Crossithan tuohon joo kuuluis, mutta maantiekumejakin on varmaan jossain vaiheessa pistettävä alle moiseen yleiskäyttöpyörään joten tällä hetkellä näyttäis että alle tulee HopeHoopsit Alpha 400:lla.

----------


## JackOja

Hiilarihaarukkaa spekuissa...  disc-only ja tapered, ehdotuksia? Whiskypartsin No7 on tiedossa, mutta oliskos muuta? Hieman edullisempikin kelpaisi ja helppo saatavuus plussaa.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FOPXDH/...rty-disco-fork

Yksi jäljellä.

----------


## IncBuff

Ei muuten ole helppoa löytää suht keveitä levarikiekkoja järkihintaan joita voisi vielä käyttää reilummilla paineilla. Customina toki sais, mutta hinta alkaa olla lähempänä viittä saturaista joka on liikaa.

----------


## JackOja

> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FOPXDH/...rty-disco-fork
> Yksi jäljellä.



Joopas joo, tuohan olisikin passeli ehdokas. 

[omissa spekuissa Traitor Crusade taas kohonnut kärkikolmikkoon, mutta keulan voisin vaihtaa]

Onkos Karen Pickenflick jo saapunut perille?





> Ei muuten ole helppoa löytää suht keveitä levarikiekkoja järkihintaan joita voisi vielä käyttää reilummilla paineilla....



Samaa katsellut. Voi olla, että joutuu kasauttamaan jossain (tai opettelee vihdoin itse).

----------


## IncBuff

> [omissa spekuissa Traitor Crusade taas kohonnut kärkikolmikkoon, mutta keulan voisin vaihtaa]



55 vai 58?

Kiekkojen osalta tyydyn varmaankin kompromissiin ja ostan HopeHoopsit Open Pro:lla tai Stansin Alphoilla. Niissä on jarrupinnat mutta olkoot jos sillä säästää toista sataa euroa. 

Itse olen sen verran puristi, että teräspyörässä pitää olla teräshaarukka, mutta tuolla PlanetX:llä on myös tuollainen keppi tarjolla http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FOPXXLS/planet-x-pro-carbon-xls-cyclo-cross-fork

----------


## JackOja

> Itse olen sen verran puristi, että teräspyörässä pitää olla teräshaarukka...



Ilman muuta, mutta kun tuossa Crusadessa on tuo ID44-emäputki niin siro teräshaarukka näyttää hiukan "oudolta".





> ...PlanetX:llä on myös tuollainen keppi tarjolla http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FOPXXLS/planet-x-pro-carbon-xls-cyclo-cross-fork



Onks toi levyjarruille? Mutta tälläinen 1.5-tuumaisella kaulaputkella olisi [http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FOCOMDM...ue-carbon-fork], sehän menisi toki myös ID44-emäputkeen.





> ...jarrupinnat mutta olkoot jos sillä säästää toista sataa euroa...



Jos olis hopeanvärinen kehä niin jarrupintakaan ei niin haittaisi...

----------


## IncBuff

> Onks toi levyjarruille? Mutta tälläinen 1.5-tuumaisella kaulaputkella olisi [http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FOCOMDM...ue-carbon-fork], sehän menisi toki myös ID44-emäputkeen.



Oletan että se on tämän haarukka http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXXLS...yclocross-bike

----------


## JackOja

^joo, vaikuttaisi olevan sama. No pääasia, että onhan Whisky/Enve-sektoria edullisempaakin tarjontaa olemassa.

Ja 3T:lläkin on tälläinen välimalli (budjettien väliin siis), löytynee edukkaamminkin jostain.

<menee päivittämään tietoja Exceliin>

----------


## IncBuff

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...5139446&type=1

Tää ois kiinnostava, mutta ei taida tähän hätään tulla saataville.

----------


## JackOja

Mikä ettei, mutta EBB on mulle hieman turn-off  :Irvistys:

----------


## reappear

Mites olette ratkaisseet seuraavan yhtälön: kuitukeula + levarijarru + haarukkaa pitkin valuva muta = jarrusatuloissa mutapaskaa.

----------


## JackOja

Onhan maasturinkin jarrusatuloissa mutapaskaa... en ole huomannut sen häiritsevän, miksi asia olisi erilainen jos keula on kuitua  :Sekaisin:

----------


## reappear

Muissa keuloissa en ole huomannut samaa ongelmaa, tuossa kuitukeulassa se ylempi kiinnityskohta on vain niin lähellä haarukkaa että siitä valuu turhan suoraan nuo mutapaskat jarruun. Kruunun tienoille lentävä loska myös tipahtelee pysähtyessä juuri jarrun päälle  :Nolous: 

Maasturissa teippasin reiät umpeen jarrun päältä, vaijerijarruissa ne nököt tulevat ulos eikä voi teipata sitä päällä olevaa reikää. Muta häiritsee mua  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Pickenflick saapui. Aika nätti. Ei tarroja titaanipintaa pilaamassa, ja kiekoistakin ne lähti ihan vetämällä pois. Tuli stealth.

Nyt ei ole aikaa kustomoida ajokuntoon, joten raporttia myöhemmin. Mutta kasaus ja toimitus priimaa.

----------


## arctic biker

On mulla maasturissa talvisin jäykkä keula, noo kuitua kyllä mutta halpissellainen toki ja jarruja niin neste- kuin vaijerivetoisia ollut käytössä mutten ole huomannut mitään kummoisia ongelmia.




> Pickenflick



 tommoisia ihanuuksia, piti ihan kuukkeloida, mahti peli varmasti, en ole kateellinen en.

----------


## slow

> Pickenflick saapui. Aika nätti. Tuli stealth.



Ei o kuvia. En usko.  :Hymy:

----------


## Halloo halloo

> Esim http://www.bikesnboards.de/stevens-vapor 
> Googlella Stevens Vapor 2014 löytyy paljonkin saksalaisia kauppiaita ja hyvin monessa näytti olevan sama 1799 hinta.
> 
> Oon kyllä tuota BMC miettinyt, mutta käsittääkseni siinä on hyvin rajallisesti tilaa renkaille. Yksi valkoinen BMC kapeilla nappularenkailla olikin näytillä Signaturessa. Itse kuitenkin haluaisin mahdollisuuden laittaa yli 35mm renkasta. EDIT: 35mm renkaat valmistajan mukaan.
> 
> 
> Luultavasti olen Canyoniin päätymässä kun kunnolliset lokarit plussaa.



Täältä Vaporille puoltoääni. Alla 2013 malli, ei ole kaduttanut. Pikalokarit kiinnittyvät pikaisesti, retkitarakan kiinnitykseenkin löytyi keinot. Kiekot 2013 mallissa olivat Eastonit, Oxygen-kiekoista ei kokemusta, Oxygen-stemmistä/satulatolpasta ei pahaa sanottavaa.
2013-malli: http://www.stevensbikes.de/2013/inde...=US&lang=en_US

Jos tosissaan Vaporia harkitsee, niin suosittelen Wim Smit:n firmaa:
http://www.radsport-smit.de/
http://www.radsport-smit.de/epages/R...00042941_89201
Ainakin kaksi Vaporia tuolta on Suomeen lähetetty, minun ja erään foorumin kautta tutun pyörät. Wim Smit vastaa englanniksi, ei Oxford-englannilla, mutta ymmärrettävästi. Toimitus maksusta kuudessa päivässä. Pieneen reklamaatiooni vastasi kiitettävästi eli pelkkää hyvää sanottavaa firmasta.
Aina voi pyytää tarjousta, hinta saattaa yllättää positiivisesti.

----------


## IncBuff

Kaikenlainen speksaaminen vei kiinnostuksen. Osasarja näyttäis olevan huomenna kotiovella mutta jaksaakohan tässä mitään alkaa rakentamaan. Sitä Mikankaan pyörää ei ole ehtinyt koeajamaan. Yritin pistää asian tiimoilta uutta privaa mutta laatikko oli tukossa.

----------


## vwg4

> Pikalokarit kiinnittyvät pikaisesti, retkitarakan kiinnitykseenkin löytyi keinot.
> 
> http://www.radsport-smit.de/
> Ainakin kaksi Vaporia tuolta on Suomeen lähetetty, minun ja erään foorumin kautta tutun pyörät. Wim Smit vastaa englanniksi, ei Oxford-englannilla, mutta ymmärrettävästi.



Tänne on tuolta radsport-smit:stä tulossa juurikin Vapor. Pitkällisen pohdinnan tuloksena valinta kohdistui Vapor 2014 cykkeliin.
Asiallisesti tuli vastauksia, ja kauppa hoitui kivuttomasti.

Minkämallin lokarit laitoit ja onko kuvaa heittää loksujen kanssa?

----------


## tchegge_

> [omissa spekuissa Traitor Crusade taas kohonnut kärkikolmikkoon, mutta keulan voisin vaihtaa]
> .



Itse kanssa sitä katselin puolivakavissani, keulan ahtaus nastarengaskäytössä ja yleinen sirous epäilytti. Kyselin heiltä s-postilla näistä enkä saanut vastausta joten siirryin katselemaan muita vehkeitä. Makean näköinen se kyllä on, järeämmällä keulalla myöskin.

----------


## JohannesP

Kiinnostaisi myös kuulla Vaporin lokarimahdollisuuksista lisää. 

Itselleni cyclo olisi jonkinasteinen kompromissi työmatkakulkineena ja harrasteajossa. Kuivina kesäpäivinä käyttäisin ehdottomasti maantiepyörää ja sadepäivinä auto ainut vaihtoehto. Mutta niille kevät-,syys- ja kesäpäiville kun tiet ovat aamusta märkänä olisi mukava käyttää lokaria. Kuitenkaan cyclolenkeillä en nää lokareista mitään hyötyä joten kohtalaisen kivuton irrottaminen olisi kiva (saako nuo Canyonin omat lokarit helposti irti ja takaisin paikoilleen?). 

Pikalokareita en ole viimesen 10v aikana käyttänyt ja sellainen mielikuva etteivät ne hirveän hyvin suojaa ja paikallaan pysyminen heikkoa. 

Hintaeroa noilla ei ole merkittävästi kun kysyi tarjousta Vaporista ja se olisi enemmän omaan mieleen harrasteajossa. Työmatkassa Canyonin lokarit olisi kiva. Sitkun osaisi viellä päättää...

----------


## IncBuff

Hakee Biltemasta näitä niin menee mitkä lokarit vaan.

----------


## Halloo halloo

Mulla on Vaporissa perinteiset SKS Raceblade-pikalokarit:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...s/rp-prod25796 (halvemmallakin löytynee)
eli eivät suojaa täysin kaikelta kuralta. Jos haluaa täyspitkät, niin sitten Incbuffin suosittelemat kumipäällysteiset käyttöön ja virittämään joku systeemi alapäähän. Siihenkin löytyy ratkaisuja.
Lokarit ovat minulla käytössä kurakeleillä. Kuvaa ei ole tähän hätään laittaa. 

Tällä hetkellä renkaina edessä 42mm, takana 35mm (vai oliko se 37mm) Mara Winter. Viime talvena oli takanakin 42mm, mutta uhkaavasti näytti nastat miltei raapivan chainstaytä, joten hankin kapeamman. En siis suosittele 42mm nastanakkia taakse.

Tarakasta olen tarinoinut jonnekin, täytyy etsiä.
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...41#post2060341
Tarakka käytössä ainoastaan retkillä.

Kuvat (selitykset ovat jossain threadissa, vaan en muista missä):
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/a...chmentid=11102
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/a...chmentid=11101
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/a...chmentid=11100
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/album.php?albumid=1701&attachmentid=11097

----------


## stenu

Heille, ketkä vielä uskovat, että krossipyörästä saa vauhdin pois vannejarruillakin, on näköjään tullut tarjolle kaunista Columbuksen Zonaa suht edulliseen hintaan ja valmiiksi Suomeen rahdattuna.



(Kuva ei ole Velobian, vaan lainattu intternetin syövereistä - stemmi on liian lyhyt ja stonga notkahtanu.)

Ps. Hyvällä omalla tunnolla voi laittaa Open Prota alle, eikä tartte tapella sisureiden kanssa sisärenkaattomaan käyttöön tarkoitettujen vanteiden takia  :Vink:

----------


## vwg4

> Kiinnostaisi myös kuulla Vaporin lokarimahdollisuuksista lisää. 
> 
> Itselleni cyclo olisi jonkinasteinen kompromissi työmatkakulkineena ja harrasteajossa. Kuivina kesäpäivinä käyttäisin ehdottomasti maantiepyörää ja sadepäivinä auto ainut vaihtoehto. Mutta niille kevät-,syys- ja kesäpäiville kun tiet ovat aamusta märkänä olisi mukava käyttää lokaria. Kuitenkaan cyclolenkeillä en nää lokareista mitään hyötyä joten kohtalaisen kivuton irrottaminen olisi kiva (saako nuo Canyonin omat lokarit helposti irti ja takaisin paikoilleen?). 
> 
> Pikalokareita en ole viimesen 10v aikana käyttänyt ja sellainen mielikuva etteivät ne hirveän hyvin suojaa ja paikallaan pysyminen heikkoa. 
> 
> Hintaeroa noilla ei ole merkittävästi kun kysyi tarjousta Vaporista ja se olisi enemmän omaan mieleen harrasteajossa. Työmatkassa Canyonin lokarit olisi kiva. Sitkun osaisi viellä päättää...



itellä oli kans canyon inflite loppumetreille mukana. Ja varmaan jos olisi AL9.0 mallia ollut oikealla runkokoolla saatavilla oisin sen ottanu. Mut ei ollu, ja AL8.0:n väri tökkii pahasti (tulee vanha inhokki hybridi mieleen). Väri siis ratkaisi pelin Vaporille  :Hymy: 

Eiköhän ne lokarit sinne saada istutettua...

----------


## JackOja

> Ei muuten ole helppoa löytää suht keveitä levarikiekkoja järkihintaan joita voisi vielä käyttää reilummilla paineilla.....



Tuolta toisaalta (kun Slow kehui hankkineensa Kinesiksen 29er-kiekot) johdattelin itsen saman firman CX-kiekkoihin, Kinesis Crosslight CXDisc:

http://www.kinesisbikes.co.uk/produc...sslight-cxdisc
http://road.cc/content/review/69946-...-cxdisc-wheels

Winstanleyltä ~330€
http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/pr...sc_V3_Wheelset

Eihän tuo ~1800g erityisen kevyttä ole, mutta leveähkö vanne ja tuossa road.cc:n testissä mainitsevat ajaneensa sujuvasti maantiekumeillakin. 
Maksimipaineista ei sitten olekaan puhetta missään eikä tubeless-valmiudesta.

Vois olla kokeilun arvoinen setti. Siirtää kakkoskiekoiksi sitten jos ei miellytä?

---
Karella ollut fillari jo monta päivää eikä vieläkään kuulu fiilistelyjä  :Sekaisin:

----------


## IncBuff

Nuohan vois olla joo jos jaksais kiinnostua uudestaan. Vähä ehkä arvokkaat kakkoskiekoiksi. Tarviiko joku osasarjaa, en taida jaksaa rakentaa mitään.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Eka versio Pickenflickistä. Kumit eri paria ja laittamatta tubelesseiksi. Testilenkillä vähensin satulan keulimista ja laskin satulaa 3 mm. Vaijerivedoissa säätämistä ja sahaa pitää näyttää ruodolle.

----------


## slow

Varsin tyylikäs. Tarrattomuus tuo arvostettavaa selkeyttä.

*muoks*

Millainen ajotuntuma?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Möhköetusellakin pikkuisen vikkelämpi käänteissään kuin Cross-check. Tasakokoisilla renkailla varmaan muuttuu vielä ohjaus. Cross-check olikin liian juna.

44 cm tangolla sellainen pakettiautomainen ote, maastossa toimii. Keula on kevyt ja kätevästi nosteltavissa, ei ole etupainoinen laite.

Runko tuntuu tehokkaalla tavalla jäykältä, samoin haarukka, paitsi droppien päissä etukiekko elää sen verran että välillä jarrulevy kuuluu. Läpiakselit varmaan seuraava edistysaskel rossihommissa.

Mukavuudesta ysi. Tärinän suodattaa tosi hyvin mutta terävämmissä iskuissa ei spöijaa niin kuin Cross-check.

----------


## Takamisakari

Iha stanan hieno!!

E: miltä välitykset tuntuu?

----------


## A.B.

Karella on hillityn tyylikäs menopeli!

----------


## Kare_Eskola

> miltä välitykset tuntuu?







> Tänään ajelin testilenkin Pickenflick-rossarilla. 40t sudenhammas edessä, 11-36t takana, Sram X9 Type 2 mediumina ja Rivalin kaffat.
> 
> Toimi kuin unelma. Ketjun kireydessä on tosiaan melko tavalla varaa. Ainoa yllätys oli että vaijerinkireydelle ei tietenkään ole pikasäätöä kahvassa eikä vaihtajassa. Pitää laittaa joku barrel adjuster väliin.
> 
> Välitykset toimivat maantietä kruisiessa hyvin. Tavallista isommat pykälät huomasi asvaltilla mutta vaihtelevassa maastossa niistä on vain hyötyä.

----------


## stenu

> Eka versio Pickenflickistä.



Ens syksyn VPCX:iä ja HEL CX:iä ei sitten tarttekaan ajaa ollenkaan, koska voittaja on jo selvillä. Vaikka ei se ihan yksinomaan taidakaan johtua hienosta pyörästä.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Aattelin kisat ajaa rostsekillä fiksinä niin on hauskempaa.

----------


## SaunanTakana

Pelagolla tullut päivitetty versio Stavangerista, any thoughts arvon ammattilaiset?

http://pelagobicycles.com/bicycles20..._from_store=en

----------


## Ulkorengas

Kiinnostavan tuntuinen ratkaisu, mutta hinta vaikuttaa aika kovalta.

----------


## JackOja

> Eka versio Pickenflickistä......
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-F...o/IMG_4333.JPG



Kovasti on hieno ja itseä kuumottaa ko. kapine lujasti tositarkoituksella. Kiinnostaisi tsekata tuo livenä ja saatankin laittaa aiheesta yyveetä...

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Stavangerin keskiö on ihan saakelin korkealla yleispyörään. Se tekee pyörästä horjakan ajaa ja vaikean nousta satulaan. Mitään hyötyä siitä ei ole yleispyörän käyttötarkoituksessa.

Tuollaisia bb dropeja on vanhan liiton belgialaisissa kisakrossareissa. Oliskohan Pelagolla nyt kopioitu vähän liian vanhat ja benelux-maiset piirustukset?

----------


## Capu

Tervehdys, olen aikeissa vahtaa fillaria uudempaan ja paikallinen  kivijalkakauppias teki mielestäni asiallisen tarjouksen Feltin F5X:stä.  Minkälaisia kokemuksia tuosta fillarista ihmisillä on? Itselläni  käyttötarkoitus tulisi olemaan pääasiassa työmatka-ajo ja huviajelu  asfaltti- ja sorapintaisilla teillä.

Itselläni tuo olisi aika  suuri hyppäys  pyörätyypistä toiseen, vanhasta teräsrunkoisesta 90-luvun  alkupuolen hybridistä, hiilikuitucycloon. Vaihto on kuitenkin  väistämättä edessä johonkin uuteen fillariin. Ympärivuotisesti ajettava  työmatka, joka on osittain raskaasti suolattua maantienlaitaa ja suola  on syönyt vanhan sotaratsun teräsrungon siihen pisteeseen, että muistuttaa paikotellen  raumalaista pitsiä ja voimansiirtokin on jo uusittu sen verran monta  kertaa, että ei enää viitsisi tuohon enempää raha sijoittaa.

----------


## KriHa

Miten olisi cyclolla talvikauden ulkopuolella ja talvella vanhalla fillarilla? Cyclo ei ole parhaimmillaan kapealla/jäisellä/sohjoisella tien pientareella.

----------


## PekkaO

> Miten olisi cyclolla talvikauden ulkopuolella ja talvella vanhalla fillarilla? Cyclo ei ole parhaimmillaan kapealla/jäisellä/sohjoisella tien pientareella.



Sellaisella alustalla crossarilla nimenomaan ajellaan?! Ainakin minä.

----------


## Capu

Tämäkin olisi vaihtoehto, jos tuo vanha runko ei olisi ihan "finaalissa". Takahaarukan toisesta vaakaputkesta poljinkeskiön päästä metalli mureni ruosteena pois, kun puhdistuksen yhteydessä irtomaalin poistin ja nyt siinä on n. puolen sentin levydeltä putken suuntaisesti ilmaa teräksen tilalla 5 cm:n matkalla. Pysyy vielä kasassa kun varovasti ajaa, mutta "laina-ajalla" mennään. Tietenkin jos jostain saisi jonkun vanhan rungon ja vaihtaisi kilkkeet siihen... onhan tässä nyt melkein kevät ovella, joten cyclolla voisi painaa tästä eteenpäin syksyyn asti ja siinä ohessa askarrella  :Hymy: 

Mutta kokemuksia kaipailen tuosta F5X:stä, onko minkälainen laatu, ajettavuus, jne.

----------


## tourer

itsellä yleiskäyttökrossari hankkimatta. Uusi Stavanger näyttää kyllä hyvältä, samoin Straggler ja tietty tuo Karen Pickenflick. Noista kyllä taitaisi parhaiten jokapaikanhöyläksi sopia tuo Straggler.

----------


## cigant

stagglerin omistajalta,ääni staglerille,vaikka palstalaiset suosittelee luultavasti kaikkia muita hienoja crossareita,niin omaani olen ollut tyytyväinen.

----------


## KriHa

> Sellaisella alustalla crossarilla nimenomaan ajellaan?! Ainakin minä.



Makuasioita mutta itse ajelen mieluummin maasturilla kelirikkoaikana. En koe cycloilua nautittavaksi jos alla on liukasta jäätä, sohjoa tai lumipöperöä, varsinkin kun vierestä suhahtelee nelipyöröisiä ohi.

----------


## JackOja

> stagglerin omistajalta,ääni staglerille,vaikka palstalaiset suosittelee luultavasti kaikkia muita hienoja crossareita,niin omaani olen ollut tyytyväinen.



Voitko yhtään avata _mikä_ Stragglerissa on hyvää? Mistä löysit omasi?

----------


## IncBuff

> stagglerin omistajalta,ääni staglerille,vaikka palstalaiset suosittelee luultavasti kaikkia muita hienoja crossareita,niin omaani olen ollut tyytyväinen.



Kärsiikö kysyä pyörän ja kuskin mittoja? Tuo geo kun näyttää vähän oudolta.

----------


## cigant

> Voitko yhtään avata _mikä Stragglerissa on hyvää? Mistä löysit omasi?_



Pidän yleensäkin surlyn tavasta tehdä asioita(omistan myös KM:n),joten täysin objektiivinen en osaa rungon suhteen olla,mutta yritän.Geo on mielestäni toimiva.Numeroitten kautta en osaa asiaa valottaa,mutta mielestäni erittäin vakaa ajettava.Runko taipuu moneksi;Monster-cross,tilaa löytyy isommalle renkaalle,aina 2.2 ? tuumaiseen asti.Soveltuu esim.talviajokiksi kapeimmilla cx kumeilla,ja kuvittelisin,että mitä mainioin matka-ajokki.Takadropit mahdollistavat helpon muunneltavuuden sinkula/fix käyttöön.Levyjarrut,on itselleni se ainoa oikea.Tavarateline sekä lokasuoja kiinnikkeet.Keväisin ja syksyisin ei pyhähousut kastu,kun saa täyspitkät lokasuojta helposti kiinni.Steel is real..

Miinuksena;painava,ruma kapeilla kumeilla,suolainen hinta.

One bike rule 'em all,ajatuksella oman runkoni hankin.Tässä vaiheessa toiminut vielä ainoastaan työmatka/yleisenä liikkumis välineenä,mutta tulevana kesänä matkajoa ja mosnter-crossia luvassa.Poluille mennään sitten maasturilla.

Omani löysin singlespeed.nl:stä,ennen joulua ainoa paikka,josta oman -koon runkoa saatavilla(activesport.uk toinen,mutta asikaspalautteiden perusteella,singlespeed.nl veti pidemmän korren). 





> Kärsiikö kysyä pyörän ja kuskin mittoja? Tuo geo kun näyttää vähän oudolta.



Kärsii,ja saa kysyä.Geo:a en osaa kommentoida numeroiden valossa.Istuintuntumalta 58 cm.n runko 182 cm:ä pitkälle kuskille,on juuri sopiva.Pidemmällä stemmillä 56 cm.n runko olisi varmaan ollut sopivampi,mutta kun 60 mm.n stemmi löytyi jo omasta takaa,joten isompi runkoko lähti tilaukseen(olin aluksi tilaamassa 56 cm.n runkoa,mutta viime hetkellä päädyin astetta isompaan kokoon).

Runko ollut ajossa reilu kaksi kuukautta,ja vielä ei ainakaan ole käynyt harmittamaan sen hankinta  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

Mä olen 5cm pidempi ja oon miettiny 56cm ja 58cm välillä. Tarkoitus ois kyllä ajaa 100-110mm stemmillä. Mun mielestä crossariin kuuluu väh. tuon mittainen stemmi ja tykkään kompaktista rungosta joten tällä hetkellä valinta ois tuo 56cm.

----------


## oge

Itse oon 180 ja 56 kokoinen Straggleri kiikarissa. Stragglerissä taitaa päteä geon suhteen samat säännöt kun Cross Checkissä, eli vaakaputken pituus ei saa kokoa valitessa olla kaikki kaikessa.

----------


## Plus

Olen 184 ja 58cm cross-check / straggler on just sopiva 110mm stemmillä. Vaakaputki ei tunnu käytännössä niin pitkältä kuin geometriataulukon perusteella voisi olettaa. 56 olisi pieni, joutuisi pitämään aivan järkyttävän määrän spacereita

----------


## cigant

^ selvennyksenä,ajan tällähetkellä riserilla.Droppi tulossa kesäksi,ja satula tulee vaihtumaan brooksiin,tällöin voi olla tarvetta stemmin pidennykselle..

----------


## jusba_84

Mulla pituutta 181cm, 83cm kinttua ja 54-kokoinen Straggler 90mm stemmillä just passeli. Maantielle kesäksi varmaan vaihto 110mm stemmiin. Spacereita tietty tulee emäputken lyhyyden vuoksi reilusti, toisten mielestä rumaa mutta mua ei haittaa, pääasia että toimii itsellä. 56-kokoinen olisi aivan liian iso, varsinkin talvi-/polkuajoihin (56- kokoisen Cross-checkin omistaneena). 2,1" eturengas saattaa hieman hipaista kengänkärkeä käännöksissä, ei kuitenkaan häiritsevästi.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Mulla pituutta 182, saman verran kinttua ja 54-kokoinen Straggler 90 mm stemmillä olisi aivan liian pieni ja matala. Tiedän sen koska ajossa on jo pitkään ollut 56-koon Cross-check.

----------


## jusba_84

^Makuasioita. Ajan itse paljon teknisiä polkuja pyörällä ja siellä isompi on liian kömpelö. Ihmettelen jos joku tekee kokovalinnan emäputken pituuden perusteella. Testata kannattaa mikäli mahdollista, geometria poikkeaa melko paljon monesta muusta krossarista.

----------


## oge

^Löytyiskö sulta kuvaa omasta straggleristäsi? Nyt aloin tietty epäilemään omaa tulevaa kokovalintaa, turhaan, koska koeajolla siitäkin pulmasta selviää. CC on varmaan geoltaan riittävän vastaava että sellaistakin voisi koeponnistaa ennen stragglerin ostoa.

----------


## IncBuff

> Itse oon 180 ja 56 kokoinen Straggleri kiikarissa. Stragglerissä taitaa päteä geon suhteen samat säännöt kun Cross Checkissä, eli vaakaputken pituus ei saa kokoa valitessa olla kaikki kaikessa.



Stackia ja Reachia olen yrittänytkin enemmän tuijotella. 56 senttisessä olisi jo enemmän Reachia kuin nykyisessä crossarissa. Mietityttää myös että meneekö tuo 58cm liian korkeaksi kun jalat on niin nysät.

----------


## jusba_84

Eipä löydy valitettavasti tähän hätään kuvaa. Muistaakseni 4cm:n edestä spacereita itsellä ja  44cm leveä 3T Ergonova tanko kiinni.

----------


## IncBuff

Plääh. Olen aivoissani speksannut niin pitkälle Croix De Ferin ja miltä sen tulisi näyttää joten sellainen kai se on nyt ostettava.

----------


## JackOja

^olekko löytänyt Winstanleytä edukkaampaa hintaa? Koko 58 mielessä?

Kävin eilen tsekkaamassa Karen Pickenflickin ja se oli kyllä hieno. Maantiekammet kahdella rattaalla ei tosiaankaan taida mahtua siihen. Karen 1x10 -setup vaikutti mielekkäältä, mutta ei taida toimia heikkojalkaiselle itselleni. 

Alkoi tuntua lisäksi siltä, että koko voisi tosiaan olla XL. Sen takia itseä mietityttää josko Croix de Fer pitäisi olla kokoa 60 jos siihen päätyy. Hitto kun on vaikeaa päättää... Pickenflick vai Croix de Fer 725/931 vai Fugio vai Rapture/Crusade  :Sekaisin:

----------


## IncBuff

En ole. 58 edelleen mielessä. En ole sitä Mikan pyörääkään ehtinyt käydä kokeilemassa. Pitäisi varmaan.

 Ajattelin käyttää evansille price match kortin ja katsoa mätsäävätkö winstanleysin hintaan. Niillä noita näyttäisi olevan varastossa.

----------


## Mika K

^ Oon mestoilla to-iltaan saakka eli pe-su taasreissussa. Ja muuten lähdössä illalla rautaristillä 2-3h lenkille. Jos olet kotosalla sopivalla suunnalla, niin voin pyörähtää pihassa ni tulee se fillarin livekäpistely ja koeajo hoidettua siin samalla.

Niin ja jos Pickenflikin koko sais olla XL, niin luultavasti Genesis sais olla sitten kanssa se 60cm luulen ma. Jää 58 nimittäin pieneksi tuolla geolla vertaamaan, jos alkaa..

----------


## IncBuff

Tänään vois ehtiäkin. Yritämpä ottaa yhteyttä iltapäivästä.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Niin ja jos Pickenflikin koko sais olla XL, niin luultavasti Genesis sais olla sitten kanssa se 60cm luulen ma. Jää 58 nimittäin pieneksi tuolla geolla...



Niin, kumpi olis sitten "kivempi" 100 vai 120mm stemmi? Pickenflickin ETT:ssa eroa L:n ja XL:n välillä 20mm ja Croix de Fer (58 vs. 60) ETT:ssä vain 8mm(?).
 XL Pickenflickin emäputki 180mm (L:160mm) ja 60cm:n Croixissa 165mm (58:155mm). Jotenkin olen pitänyt itsestäänselvänä, että Genesiksen koko tulisi olla 58 (110mm stemmillä), niinkuin noi suositteleenkin, mutta...

Ja mitathan oli 187/87, selkä vissiin(?) pidemmänpuoleinen suhteessa jalkoihin ja käyttö olis enempi GG kuin CX, joten pidempi vaakaputki voisi olla paikallaan? Korostan, etten ole kovin perillä, miten noita geometrioita ETT:n lisäksi pitäisi tulkita itselleen sopivaksi  :Hymy: 

Kun tässä nyt nälkä kasvaa syödessä niin tälläiseenkin törmäsin: Kinesis Decade Tripster ATR 
Pitäisi vaan keksiä tuosta jotain ikävää, ettei tarvitsisi miettiä enempiä  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## IncBuff

Minäkin törmäsin tuohon viikonloppuna. Hintaa on onneksi niin paljon että vähän rajoittaa suurimpia kuumotuksia.

Mä olen yrittänyt verrata tuota Genesiksen geometriaa nykyiseen crossariini. 58:n efektiivinen vaakaputki on vähän pidempi joka onkin toivottua. Stack ja Reach ovat hyvin lähellä tuota nykyistä.

----------


## IncBuff

Mikan pyörä nähty ja kokeiltu lyhyesti. 58cm runko menee tilaukseen. Periaatteessa 60 senttinenkin kävisi ihan hyvin, mutta on se sen verran korkea, että omaan makuun passaa paremmin matalampi runko ja tuon pituussuunnan pienen eron voi tarvittaessa pelata stemmillä.

Mikalle iso kiitos vielä näin virtuaalisestikin sekä pyörän näyttämisestä että lenkkiseurasta.

----------


## Mika K

Eipä kestä!

----------


## OJ

Mulla on varustautuminen ensi crossikauteen menossa. Mä olen laskenut viime kaudet menemään perus Challenge Grifoilla, mutta kiinnostaisi laittaa mutakelin kiekot, eli Challenge Limus tai Dugast Rhino. Rhino olisi varmaan parempi jokapaikanhöylä, mutta täällä suunnalla keli on joko kuiva tai sikaliukas. Vai pitäisikö laittaa kolme settiä...helpottaa tota pyörän tuunaamista kun crossipyörällä ajaa oikeastaan vain kisaa. Tai sitten voisi ostaa toisen Supercrossin varapyöräksi, mutta se taitaa mennä vähän liian wannabeeksi.

----------


## Mika K

Mulla on ollu nuo Limukset viime syksyn ja talven yli käytössä ihan yleiskumeina krossiin ja soratielenkeille. Toimii ihan hyvin siiä hommassa eli on kohtuullisen nopia, pitää ok varsinkin hieman pienemmillä paineilla ja on kestänytkin ilman mitään ongelmia. Minusta siis ero Grifoihin on aika pieni.

----------


## IncBuff

Evans ei ollut kauppatuulella joten runko tilaamatta. Jotenkin jäi tuosta Winstanleysistä huono kuva kaverin viime kesän kiekkotilauksen perusteella. Kesti ja kesti ja lopulta kiekot tuli huolimattomasti pakattuna.

Miksi tuossa Fugiossa ei ole esitetty stack ja reach mittoja?

Kaikki nää tuntuu olevan korkeita ja lyhkäisiä. Mistä levarillinen pitkä ja matala cc-teräsraami joka nielee vähintään sen 38c kumin.

----------


## Adrift

Tuli viime kesänä hankittua maantielle Feltin Ar5, joten vanha Z85 jäi nyt ikäänkuin työmatkapyöräksi. Nyt olisikin pieni hinku hommata cyclocross-runko ja muuntaa vanha pyörä paremmin työmatka-ajoon / huonoille keleille / talviajoon sopivaksi. Mitään kovin isoa budjettia en ole hommaan ajatellut, joten minkälaisia järkeviä vaihtoehtoja rungoksi on?

Planet-X:n kaupassa on joitain Guerciottin runkoja, mutta niistä edullisemmista on harmillisesti sopivalta vaikuttavat koot loppu. Yksi edullinen runko olisi tuo SUP:n cyclorunko http://www.supcycles.fi/cycles/x-mud-alu-105/ about 350e hintaan. Onko tuosta kenelläkään mitään kokemuksia? 

Ebaysta löytyy myös joku brittiläinen Paul Milnes, mutta ei taida ainakaan oletuksena lähettää Suomeen vai onko tuolta joku tilannut?

Muita ehdotuksia?

Käyttötarkoitus olis siis työmatka-ajo (24km), talviajo ja saattaishan sitä innostua jotain huonompaakin maastoa koluamaan, jos pyörä siihen soveltuu.

E: Mielessä olis siis ensisijaisesti alumiinirunko kuituhaarukalla.

----------


## arctic biker

Feltin palat, nimimerkillä kokemusta on, istuu aivan erinomaisesti Poisonin Opiumiin. Täyskuituhaarukkakin on aivan edullinen ja ihan toimiva. Rapian 4000 kilsaa sitten lokakuun alun olen taivaltanut. Stack ja reach-mitat 54-senttisestä voin pyydettäessä ottaa. BB-drop on 63mm. Ja huomenissa pitää omaan maantiefelttiin tilata viimesinä osina uudet kahvat. Joutui riepu syksyllä ryöstön kohteeksi.

----------


## Adrift

> Feltin palat, nimimerkillä kokemusta on, istuu aivan erinomaisesti Poisonin Opiumiin. Täyskuituhaarukkakin on aivan edullinen ja ihan toimiva. Rapian 4000 kilsaa sitten lokakuun alun olen taivaltanut. Stack ja reach-mitat 54-senttisestä voin pyydettäessä ottaa. BB-drop on 63mm. Ja huomenissa pitää omaan maantiefelttiin tilata viimesinä osina uudet kahvat. Joutui riepu syksyllä ryöstön kohteeksi.



Tuosta pyörästä ei taida paljon löytyä tietoa muuta kuin saksaksi  :Leveä hymy:  Minkälaiseen ajoon tuo on sulla taipunut? Ja miten helposti kävi rungon tilaaminen? Tuo 54 vois olla mullekin aika passeli koko, pituutta kun on 177cm.

Kinesis Crosslight 5T näyttäs kanssa ehkä yhdeltä mahdollisuudelta. Tosin siinä äkkisältään näytti hintaa tulevan aikalailla 500 euroa toimitettuna.

E: Tuossa Poisonissa taitaa olla joku paksumpi satulatolppa eli Feltin tolppa ei suoraan kävis...

----------


## IncBuff

Nox cyclesiltä löytyy kohtuu hintaista alumiiniraamia.

----------


## Mika K

Vilumiini, njaah..

Mites Foxcomp Turusta All-City MachoManDisc? Hyllyssä olisi 58cm Orange/White 2013 629 EUR hintaan. Oulussa on itseasiassa yksi tuollainen ajossa kaverilla, joka asuu melkein sun naapurissa. On hieno peli hintaansa nähden tuokin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Kaikki nää tuntuu olevan korkeita ja lyhkäisiä. Mistä levarillinen pitkä ja matala cc-teräsraami joka nielee vähintään sen 38c kumin.



Kysypä tarjous Orlowskilta. Columbus-kustomia Puolasta melkein tehdasrungon hinnalla. Saat juuri sellaisen kuin haluat. 1-vaihteen foorumilla on esitelty tuo alla oleva Suomeen hiljattain tilattu SSCX.



E: alempi on googlaamalla löytynyt kuva:

----------


## JackOja

> Kaikki nää tuntuu olevan korkeita ja lyhkäisiä. Mistä levarillinen pitkä ja matala cc-teräsraami joka nielee vähintään sen 38c kumin.



No mites se Transition Rapture / Traitor Crusade? Renkaistakin sanotaan, että 35c ja 6mm tilaa kummallakin puolella. Mulle vinkattiin eräästä myyjäliikkeestä, että Transuna toimitus on nopeempi.

----------


## JackOja

Naputtelinpa nuo Pickenflickin välitykset Mike Shermanin kalkulaattorin, eikä tuo nyt niin pahalta näytä vaikka 28T vähän hassulta kuullostaa. Olishan se sellainen pelastusrengas kevyessä päässä  :Hymy: 

Toisaalta tuo 42T yleisrattaana on itselle iso, mutta 29er -projektista jäi yli 38T ratas, voisikin laittaa sen tuohon neljäkakkosen tilalle. Reilua neljääkymppiä @95rpm, ei kai sitä kovempaa tarvitse crossarilla päästä? Ja jos kevyt pää tuntuu tarpeettomalta niin laittaa tiukemman pakan.

Onkohan tuollainen 28-hampainen isoin mahdollinen kaksirattaisen kampisetin sisemmäksi tarkoitettu 64BCD-ratas?

Yritän tässä perustella itselleni tuota Pickenflickiä  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

> No mites se Transition Rapture / Traitor Crusade? Renkaistakin sanotaan, että 35c ja 6mm tilaa kummallakin puolella. Mulle vinkattiin eräästä myyjäliikkeestä, että Transuna toimitus on nopeempi.



No oishan se. Tuntuu tossaki että se sopivin koko ois kahden isoimman välistä. 58 vaikuttais vähän turhan pitkältä jo.

Mattamustaa Crusadea olen kyllä kuolannut pariinkin otteeseen.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Tuntuu tossaki että se sopivin koko ois kahden isoimman välistä. 58 vaikuttais vähän turhan pitkältä jo.



Sama täällä. Pienempi taas on aika matala. Joku 90mm stemmi on varmaan vähän höhlä?





> Mattamustaa Crusadea olen kyllä kuolannut pariinkin otteeseen.



Mä taas sitä neonvihreetä  :Kieli pitkällä:  hyvä ettei ihan samanlaista sentään.

Macho Manissa olis mitat aika hyvän kuuloiset, mutta mä en ihan kauheesti tykkää väristä enkä mallinimestä. Tottuis kai...

----------


## IncBuff

55 senttistä Macho Mania oon harkinnu joo.  58cm on liian korkea mun persjaloille.

Mä nyt oon n. 95% varma että saisin tosta 58cm Croixista sopivan ja mukavan pyörän mutta joku tässä taas on että pitää pitkittää speksausta.

Orlowski ei kyllä ihan vakuuta tuon yksivaihteen topicin perusteella ja ei mulla muutenkaan riitä tietotaito custom-rungon speksaamiseen.

----------


## Takamisakari

Onko muuten kenelläkään tietoa Salsoista joko kotimaasta tai ulkomailta? Bike-components ei myy enää mutta esim. Warbird kiinnostaisi. Itselläkin tää speksaus menee jo melko naurettavaksi. Mietin oikein tarkkaan omaa käyttötarkoitusta ja pyysin paikallisista pari tarjousta. Tämän perusteella aikuisten oikeesti mun kannattas marssia Larunpyörään (10min) ja poistaa hiílari-focus Ultegroilla, lopettaa säätäminen ja lähteä lenkille.. Mutta ei. Tai ehkä.

----------


## IncBuff

Foxcomppi niitä kai Suomessa myy. Saksassa esim. hibike.de.

----------


## JackOja

> Onko muuten kenelläkään tietoa Salsoista joko kotimaasta tai ulkomailta? Bike-components ei myy enää mutta esim. Warbird kiinnostaisi....



http://www.hibike.de

Foxcomp myy Salsaa, mutta kai tiesitkin...

Edith: jaahas, IncBuff oli nopeempi, mutta lisätään sitten vaikka Charlie listaan. Charlie möis myös tuota Vassagoa, hmmm... (hitto kun noilla on huonot kuvat sivuillansa  :Vihainen: )

----------


## Takamisakari

Joo foxcomppi on tiedossa kyllä. Ajattelin vaan sillä olisiko jollain sattunut olemaan jo parempaa tietoa mitä olis saatavilla suoraan hyllystä? (Joo, ottaa puhelimen käteen ja soittaa- tiedän..)

----------


## IncBuff

Törmäsin tälläiseen http://messageboard.notubes.com/view...php?f=1&t=3329

Elikkä tuon mukaan Cresteillä voisi ajaa huoletta maantiekumeilla ja sisureilla kovillakin paineilla.

 Hmm. Saisikohan maasturi sittenkin uudet kiekot.

----------


## stenu

> 55 senttistä Macho Mania oon harkinnu joo. 58cm on liian korkea mun persjaloille.
> 
> Mä nyt oon n. 95% varma että saisin tosta 58cm Croixista sopivan ja mukavan pyörän mutta joku tässä taas on että pitää pitkittää speksausta.
> 
> Orlowski ei kyllä ihan vakuuta tuon yksivaihteen topicin perusteella ja ei mulla muutenkaan riitä tietotaito custom-rungon speksaamiseen.



Miksei vakuuta? Tuo yksittäinen takuukeissi näyttää hoituvan ilman ongelmia ja sujuvasti. Mahdollisten tulevien korjaus- tai modaustarpeiden varalta on erinomaisen kätevää, että rungon valmistaja on Euroopassa. Eikä tuo speksaaminen nyt niin vaikeata ole: kopioit geon Croixista, jos se miellyttää, mutta muutat satulaputken, emäputken ja efektiivisen vaakamitan juuri sellaisiksi, kuin niiden pitää olla. Saat prikulleen oikean kokoisen pyörän eikä tarvitse tehdä kompromisseja. Meidän rouvalle on tulossa Orlowskilta Columbus Zona 29er -putkinen, TIG-hitsattu, vaihteellinen täysjäykkä kaksysi. Rouvalla on niin pitkät jalat ja lyhyt selkä, että kaikki tehdastekoiset teräksiset kaksysiraamit on liian matalia ja pitkiä. Rouvan rungolle hinnaksi tuli 600 euroa Suomeen postitettuna.

E: Piti vielä lisätä, että omien kahden (tai oikeastaan kolmen, koska yhdestä olen luopunut) Gunnar-rungon kokemuksella, voin todeta, että vaikka tuollaisesta pikkupajan rungosta joutuisi maksamaan jonkin verran enemmän kuin tehdasstandardeilla ja EN-normeihin tehdystä bulkkirungosta, en enää tehdasrunkoja huolisi. Saatika, jos sellaisesta joutuu maksamaan lähes yhtä paljon.

----------


## IncBuff

> Miksei vakuuta? Tuo yksittäinen takuukeissi näyttää hoituvan ilman ongelmia ja sujuvasti.



No onhan tuo ihan uskomaton aivopieru rungon tekijältä. Tämmönen tumpelokin ymmärtää ettei tuo voi toimia että akseli menee noin paljon alempana kuin seat stay. Sanotaanko ettei paljoa kiinnosta alkaa lähetellä runkoa jonnekin eurooppaan kesken ajokauden rungon tekijän aivopierujen takia.

----------


## Tuomas H

> 55 senttistä Macho Mania oon harkinnu joo.  58cm on liian korkea mun persjaloille.
> 
> Mä nyt oon n. 95% varma että saisin tosta 58cm Croixista sopivan ja mukavan pyörän mutta joku tässä taas on että pitää pitkittää speksausta.
> 
> Orlowski ei kyllä ihan vakuuta tuon yksivaihteen topicin perusteella ja ei mulla muutenkaan riitä tietotaito custom-rungon speksaamiseen.



Täältä löytyy 55cm Macho. Kokeilemaankin pääsee, jos kiinnostaa. Epäilen tosin, että se saattaa jäädä lyhyeksi 187 senttiselle - itsellä pituutta 184 cm (inseam 86 cm) ja en ainakaan lyhyempää ottaisi.

----------


## stenu

^^ Ok. Ajattelin vaan, kun tuntuu, että oikean kokoista ja muuten mieluisaa ei valmiina löydy. Myöskin lyhytjalkaisena, pitkäselkäisenä ja vielä isopäisenäkin  :Hymy:  oon läksyni oppinut. Monta kivaa ja hienoa, mutta lopulta vähän liian lyhyeksi osoittautunutta runkoa olen vuosien mittaan laittanut kiertoon. Siinä ei paljoa hienot nettisivut, levarit, Crestit tai muutkaan herkut jeesaa, jos oloaan ei tunne kotoisaksi rungon päällä. Mutta jatkakaa te speksailemista. Mää poistun, kun ei onneks enää tartte  :Vink:

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Onko muuten kenelläkään tietoa Salsoista joko kotimaasta tai ulkomailta? Bike-components ei myy enää mutta esim. Warbird kiinnostaisi. Itselläkin tää speksaus menee jo melko naurettavaksi. Mietin oikein tarkkaan omaa käyttötarkoitusta ja pyysin paikallisista pari tarjousta. Tämän perusteella aikuisten oikeesti mun kannattas marssia Larunpyörään (10min) ja poistaa hiílari-focus Ultegroilla, lopettaa säätäminen ja lähteä lenkille.. Mutta ei. Tai ehkä.



Minä kattelin jo hetken aikaa Sotalintua hibike.de:stä, mutta sitten luovuin ideasta, ajetaanpa maasturilla kuitenkin.

----------


## Takamisakari

Runkosettiä sais hienona punaisena, ei jaksa nyt kasata kun on jo pari projektia valmiina levällään..

----------


## leecher

Kellään kokemuksia colnago world cup sl cyclosta? Vaimo iskenyt silmänsä sellaiseen.

----------


## IncBuff

> ^^ Ok. Ajattelin vaan, kun tuntuu, että oikean kokoista ja muuten mieluisaa ei valmiina löydy. Myöskin lyhytjalkaisena, pitkäselkäisenä ja vielä isopäisenäkin  oon läksyni oppinut. Monta kivaa ja hienoa, mutta lopulta vähän liian lyhyeksi osoittautunutta runkoa olen vuosien mittaan laittanut kiertoon. Siinä ei paljoa hienot nettisivut, levarit, Crestit tai muutkaan herkut jeesaa, jos oloaan ei tunne kotoisaksi rungon päällä. Mutta jatkakaa te speksailemista. Mää poistun, kun ei onneks enää tartte



Juujuu herneet vaan jos ei ehdotuksesta innostuta.

----------


## arctic biker

> Juujuu herneet vaan jos ei ehdotuksesta innostuta.



Tuskin Stenu herneitä mutta mutta hää on aivan näillä vehkeillä oikeesti ajanutkin joten kommenteillaan on tätä kokemuksen patinaa.

----------


## stenu

> Juujuu herneet vaan jos ei ehdotuksesta innostuta.



Juu ei. Väärä diagnoosi.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Täällä on puolusteltu 1X11 järjestelmää mm. sillä että siinä on voimakas jousi joka pitää ketju tukevasti paikallaan.
Kuitenkin Di2:lla on ajettu hyvinkin menestyksekkäästi CX-kisoja.
Tulee mieleen että mahdollisesti voitaisin tehdä ketjun kiristyssysteemi, jossa ketjun kiristystä löysätään automaattisesti etuvaihdon ajaksi.
Sellainen jopa saattaisi olla uudessa XTR Di2:ssa, kuka tietää?

Ei voi välttyä huomaamasta että 1X11 järjestelmälle on tietyissä piireissä suuri innostus. 
On syitä joiden takia en missään vaiheessa tule siirtymään 1X11 vaihteistoon. Etupäässä liitty ketjuvälityksen tehokkuuteen ja rattaiden kulumiseen (sekä etu että taka).
Liittyy myös siihen että hitaana ja heikkona tarvitsen tosissaan kahta ratasta edessä.

Seuraava pyörä on hyvä esimerkki siitä miten useat hyvät ominaisuudet on saatu yhteen ja silti hinta on kohtuullinen.
Jos nyt olisi ylimääräistä rahaa niin hyvinkin voisin ostaa tuollaisen kakkospyöräksi.
Ulkonäkö ei ole se juttu mihin pitäisi kiinnittää huomiota.
Pyydän anteeksi että tämä kuva on jo aikasemmin linkitetty toiseen säikeeseen.
Mielenkiintoiseksi tämän pyörän tekee myös se että sitä ei ole vieläkäkään Giantin sivuilla.
Pyörässä käytetään Di2 Hydro kahvoja/levyjarruja.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Hitaille ja heikoille tiedoksi että esimerkiksi 50-34 x 13-29 on ihan sama kuin 42 x 11-36.

10-42:lla saa siis huomattavasti lisää skaalaa normaaleihin krossiväleihin verrattuna.

----------


## mhelander

^ ja isommat hypyt pykälien välille. Haittaako vai ei, riippuu sitten monesta asiasta...

Sent from my Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Hitaille ja heikoille tiedoksi että esimerkiksi 50-34 x 13-29 on ihan sama kuin 42 x 11-36.
> 
> 10-42:lla saa siis huomattavasti lisää skaalaa normaaleihin krossiväleihin verrattuna.



Tavallinen hidas ja heikko ei halua rattaiden kulumista ja hyötysuhteen heikkoutta.
En ole sram 1X11 eturatasta tutkinut, mutta on pieni epäilys siitä että sen hammasprofiilia on muutettu sallimaan ääriasentoja kulutuskestävyyden kustannuksella.
Kulutuskestävyyttä heikentää sekä hammasprofiili että ketjun haitallinen kulma. Se myös vähentää hyötysuhdetta.
Siitä 10-piikkisen kulutuskestävyydestä ollaan jo aiemmin keskusteltu. Aiemminkin sanoin että en ottaisi edes 11-piikkistä jos 12-pikkisellä alkavia edullisia kasetteja olisi vain saatavilla.
Tavallinen ja hidas ei halua sitä kallista X-Dome kasettia (eikä sillä ole varaakaan siihen).
Haluan myös että on riittävän tiheät välitykset.

1X11 järjestelmän välityksiä voi muutta vaihtamalla eturatasta. Se vaikuttaa yksinkertaiselta, mutta siinäkin täytyy aina ketju joko lyhentaa tai sitten laittaa toinen pidempi. 1X11 järjestelmä on tarkempi ketjun pituudeen suhteen.

Muualla päin mailmaa maastopyörää kutsutaan vuoristopyöräksi. Meidän maastomme ovat tasaisempia kuin pannukakku. Alankomaissa tietääkseni kutsutaan MTB:tä ATB ja jokainen kyllä älyää miksi.
On aivan luonnollista että vuoristossa missä vuoristopyöriä käytetään tarvitaan edessäkin kahta eturatasta useimmissa tarkoituksissa.
Meidän maastomme antaa vääristyneen kuvan siitä mitä mainstream-maastopyöräily on mailmalla.

Etuvaihtajan ja kakkosrattaan tuomalla ylimääräisellä painolla ei ole merkitystä CX:ssä.
Takarattaiden isontaminen tuo oikesta painoa lisää paitsi erittäin kalliilla kaseteilla.
Etuvaihtaminen on kehittynyt suuresti viime vuosina.

Tämä on vain keskustelua ja me kuluttajat äänestämme lompakoillamme mitä tuotetaan.
Näillä näkymillä hitaalle ja heikolle ei tule 1X11 järjestelmää SRAM:ltä eikä Shimanolta em. syiden takia.

Kunnioitan hyvin suuresti niitä joilla on suorituskykyä ajaa 1X11 vaihteilla varsinkin maastossa .

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Minä ajan maastossa kisaa 2 x 10:llä koska ei ole varaa 1 x 11:een ja koska 1 x 10:ssä eivät välitykset riitä XCM-kisahommiin edes Suomessa. En väitä pummia vastaan.

Paitsi että harrastelukrossiin 1 x 10 tuntuisi riittävän hyvin, ja kisassa sen etu on ketjun varmuus. Isommista hypyistä rattaiden välillä on vaihtelevassa maastossa hyötyä. Tosin saman hyödyn saa kahdella eturattaalla. Pikkuratas on kieltämättä kätevä naksauttaa päälle tymäkän nousun alkupuolella.

11-piikkistä tulee käytettyä varsin harvoin.

Tulevaisuudessa etuvaihtajien määrä vähenee maastossa ja krossissa mutta ei maantiellä.

----------


## Tuimasika

Terve!

maasturi myynnissä torilla ja edessä olisi antautuminen CX-pyörälle.
Tonnin pintaan saisi olla hintaa ja pituutta 182 cm, painoa 112 kg.
pyörää käytetään pääasiassa duunimatkaan, joka on asfalttia vaihtelevassa kunnossa, pituutta 14 km suuntaansa.
Ass-saverilla pärjäsin aiemmin Trek 4th Districtin kanssa (puolet lyhempi työmatka tuolloin), joten lokari, laukku, tarakka jne seteillä ei väliä. Levarit pitää olla.

Viime vuonna oli Kona Jake käytössä (2013-malli, levareilla), mutta pannuttelin syksyllä siihen tahtiin että karkasin lopulta 29er maastopyörän syliin. Nyt kun kevät lähenee, niin parempi rullaavuus, vaihdeltava asento ja parempi meininki vastatuuleen taas houkuttelee. Jaken ajoasento oli mieluisa, renkaina tuolloin sammy slickit 37 mm.

nyt olisi valikoitunut pari pyörää loppusuoralle;

2014 Specialized Secteur Sport Disc Compact 1090;- suomesta

http://www.pyorahuolto.com/show.php?type=maantie&id=99

2014 Pinnacle Arkose two 1090;- evanssilta, hydrauliset levarit ja 1x10 vaihteisto.
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/...-bike-ec054865

Duunireitillä (munkkiniemi- vantaa) ei ole mitään tappajamäkiä.

Jos jollain tuntemuksia pyöristä (pinnacle varsinkin itselle outo), tai parempia ehdotuksia, niin ottaisin auliisti vastaan.
Etukäteen jo herkistyen / kumartaen,
Jussi

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Katsopa vielä nuo lähikauppani tarjoomukset:

http://www.hi5bikes.fi/~ChMRx0000001...4=TR-CROSSRIPE

http://www.hi5bikes.fi/~ChMRx0000001...F&Y104=KO-JAKE

Kustomointi onnistuu.

----------


## izmo

Tehnyt nyt pienen testin yhdellä pyörällä johon laitettiin lokakuussa yksi  34 piikkinen ratas ja kohta 6000 täynnä mutta kohta täytyy vaihtaa... pyörä on nähnyt suolaa hiekkaa kuraa mutaa vettä että ihan hyvin on kestänyt 5 kuukautta

tätä ratasta on yritetty kuluttaa huonoissa olosuhteissa ja paremmissa olosuhteissa oon ajanut muilla pyörillä

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Maantiepyörässäkin voisi toimia joku 48 piikkinen yhtenä eturattaana....

----------


## Tuimasika

Kiitos Kare ehdotuksista!

Crossrippiä olin katsellut aikaisemmin, mutta sitä on vähän parjattu painosta. Käsitin myös että ajoasento on noista matkamaisin. Jarrut kuulemma hyvät.

Kona Jake on jo ollut ja oikein mukava olikin (työmatkasta tippui maasturiin verrattuna melkein 10 min. Pois). Nyt vaan mielellään kokeilisi jonkin toisen firman näkemystä asiasta, ja hiilikuituhaarukka olisi pop.

maasturissa hydrauliset ovat myös voittaneet puolelleen, niin voisi olla kiva tuttavuus Käyräsarvisessakin. Jakessa olevat Tektro Lyrat kun osoittautuivat kovin tehottomiksi.

-Jussi

----------


## sakuvaan

> En ole sram 1X11 eturatasta tutkinut, mutta on pieni epäilys siitä että sen hammasprofiilia on muutettu sallimaan ääriasentoja kulutuskestävyyden kustannuksella.



Olet väärässä.

Koska empiirinen käyttökokemus sanoo päinvastaista, sitäpaitsi noi XX1 eturieskat ei mitään hirveen hintasia ole.

----------


## JackOja

> ...XL Pickenflickin emäputki...



Jaahas, loman aikana on sitten myyty L & XL Pickenflickit loppuun. Eipä tarvitse enää tuotakaan miettiä  :Irvistys:  Toki jos Kare pistää omansa myyntiin...  :Hymy: 

VanNicholasta miettiville tiedoksi saatettakoon, että kun kysyin paikalliselta diileriltä Amazon-tarjousta mua kehoitettiin hankkimaan se suoraan valmistajan shopista.

----------


## Adrift

Tuossa aiemmin pohdin Feltin maantiepyörän muuttamista cycloksi, mutta päätinkin kokeilla laittaa myyntiin ja nyt onkin pyörä myyty, joten vissiin ruvettava kattelemaan uutta pyörää  :Leveä hymy:  Keksis vaan jostain hyvään hintaan (about tonnilla) hyvän pelin. Levyjarrut vois toisaalta olla ihan passelit, jos talvellakin ajelee. Vai onko niistä niin paljon hyötyä?

----------


## rjrm

Kokemukseni mukaan levyjarruilla voi hidastaa vauhtia, eli on niistä hyötyä. Jarruttelu ei syö vannetta puhki. Kehän voi käyttää uudestaan, kun navan ajaa loppuun.

Jarrupalat on omasta mielestäni kalliita.

----------


## mhelander

BB7 levarit niin ei ole palatkaan kalliita, ainakaan postimyynnissä. Ja helpot säätää, helpommat kuin cantileverit tai maantiefilon...

Sent from my Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk

----------


## Brad

Mielestäni levyjarrut nostaa liikaa fillarin hintaa suhteessa hyötyyn.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Mielestäni levyjarrut nostaa liikaa fillarin hintaa suhteessa hyötyyn.



Onhan se noinkin. Tosin tänään menee taas  170 e cyclon kiekkoihin. Palat syövät kovin ahnaasti kiekon poskea. Pyörällä ajettu kohta 20 000 km ja neljännet kiekot tulossa alle. Siis melkein joka vuosi uudet kiekot! Alan kyllä vähitellen kallistua levyjen puolelle. Tosin enpä tiedä olisiko sellaisilla ajettu tuota matkaa?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## mhelander

Taatusti ajaa jos vaan et lähde keventelylevyillä sitä tavoittelemaan. Ja ettei vanteen painoa yritä liikaa minimoida jottei mene solmuun.

Sent from my Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk

----------


## Isä nitro

Hyvä kuulla! Edellinen (ja entinen) vannejarrullinen takakiekkoni ei mennyt solmuun, mutta jarrupinnasta lähti mukava soiro omille teilleen ennen kuin puhkaisi sisurin. Sain säikäytettyä itseni lisäksi bussipysäkillisen ihmisiä kun yritin nuukailla ajamalla vanteen "loppuun asti".


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## izmo

> Jaahas, loman aikana on sitten myyty L & XL Pickenflickit loppuun. Eipä tarvitse enää tuotakaan miettiä  Toki jos Kare pistää omansa myyntiin... 
> 
> VanNicholasta miettiville tiedoksi saatettakoon, että kun kysyin paikalliselta diileriltä Amazon-tarjousta mua kehoitettiin hankkimaan se suoraan valmistajan shopista.



onko paikallinen diileri Porvoossa ?

--------------------------------------

jos rossarilla ajaa kevyttä ajoo niin
eikö kiekot voi olla aika sipposet
tais omassa rossarissa olla 1097 g pari

----------


## IncBuff

> Jarrupalat on omasta mielestäni kalliita.



Eipä kyllä juurikaan kalliimpia kuin kunnolliset vannejarrujen palat.

----------


## JackOja

> onko paikallinen diileri Porvoossa ?



Sehän se.

----------


## Tuoppi

> Tosin tänään menee taas  170 e cyclon kiekkoihin. Palat syövät kovin ahnaasti kiekon poskea. Pyörällä ajettu kohta 20 000 km ja neljännet kiekot tulossa alle. Siis melkein joka vuosi uudet kiekot! Alan kyllä vähitellen kallistua levyjen puolelle. 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Mulla on kokemusta cc-pyörästä vannejarruilla, ajettu 12,5 tkm ja alkaa olla jarrupinnat loppu,  sekä yhdestä hybridistä ja maasturista joissa levyjarrut. Olen tullut siihen tulokseen että levyjarrut ovat ehdottomat, varsinkin jos haluaa pysähtyä, ajaa ympäri vuoden kaikessa säässä ja kurassa. Kuluuhan ne levyt ja jarrupalat niissäkin, mutta eipä mene kiekot uusiksi niin usein (joka voi tietysti olla joillekin toivottavaakin).

----------


## JackOja

Levyjarrujen merkittävä etu on myös se, että kun kiekko tuhoutuu ajossa niin jarrut toimivat silti.

----------


## stenu

> Onhan se noinkin. Tosin tänään menee taas  170 e cyclon kiekkoihin. Palat syövät kovin ahnaasti kiekon poskea. Pyörällä ajettu kohta 20 000 km ja neljännet kiekot tulossa alle. Siis melkein joka vuosi uudet kiekot!



Vanteissa on eroja, samoin jarrupaloissa. Mavicin Maxtal-vanteet kuluu huomattavasti hitaammin kuin monet muut ja esimerkiksi Swissstopin vihreät palat, joissa ei ole vannetta hiovia ainesosia, hidastavat vanteiden kulumista myös. Ja sitten vielä, kun lopettaa turhan jarruttelun, niin menee se 20 000 km yksillä vanteilla  :Vink:

----------


## izmo

varmaan jos kesällä kuivalla tai pakkasella jarruttaa niin vanteet kestää pitempää mutta auta armias jos rospuutto pyörällä täytyy ajaa kurahiekkasuolaliejussa niin ei vanteen ikää pidennä

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

Näinkö niillä crossareilla ajetaan?

http://youtu.be/OgoY3T3crZc

----------


## Brad

Juuri näin, turhaa jarruttamista tulee välttää. Jarruttelu ja jarrulla slaidailu kuului brassailuun nuorempana....

----------


## izmo

Kokeilkaa joskus irrottaa vaijerit länkistä ja lähtekää ajaan pieni korttelin kierros....
nopeesti huomaa että kyllä jonkinlaiset jarrut tarvii olla... edes huonot

----------


## Roko

Maantiellä yksin ajaessa pärjää keskustan ohitettua ilman, mutta vaaratilanteissa ne ovat siltikin ihan hyödylliset. Toisaalta ei cyclocrossilla maantiellä ajeta ainakaan pääosin, joten vähän ohi aiheen...

----------


## izmo

> Maantiellä yksin ajaessa pärjää keskustan ohitettua ilman, mutta vaaratilanteissa ne ovat siltikin ihan hyödylliset. Toisaalta ei cyclocrossilla maantiellä ajeta ainakaan pääosin, joten vähän ohi aiheen...



nopeesti tulee mieleen Sasintie jossa lasketaan jyrkkää alamäkee tienhaaraan ja kyllä tilanne on päällä maantiepyörällä jos ei mitään hidastimia oo... erittäin suosittu maantie reitti ja tosta  kohtaa tulee sata metriä nousua kun lähtee Sasintietä

http://www.fonecta.fi/s/1Z1V

----------


## Roko

Tarvii päästä ajamaan tuo tänä kesänä, enpä ole ajellut. Luhalahteen tulee Tampereelta ajettua usein ja Tampereen ja Ylöjärven keskustojen jälkeen harvoin tarvitsee koskea jarruihin ollenkaan. Mutta itse ajan jarruilla enkä jarruttomuutta kenellekään suosittele

----------


## izmo

http://www.fonecta.fi/s/1Z1h

nyt menee ohi aiheesta komeesti mutta tuolla kävin kerran heittämässä u-käännöksen ja Luhalahden tiellä oli mäkee mutta ei tainut semmosta jarrumäkee olla koko pätkällä

----------


## Halloo halloo

> Näinkö niillä crossareilla ajetaan?
> 
> http://youtu.be/OgoY3T3crZc



Omaa täysii.

----------


## Isä nitro

Tuollaista se on meininki välillä meidänkin kevleillä! Laskinpa eilen väärin, mistä pahoitteluni. Ostin eilen "vasta"  kolmannet kovan käytön kiekot. Kilometrit eli n. 20k km stemmaa, mutta muutaman tonnin olen ajellut myös maantiekiekoilla. Aksiumeille tuli siis käyttökilometrejä n. 8000/kiekkopari.

Mutta kun painoa on lähes 100 kg ja aggressiivinen ajotyyli, niin veronsa se vie.  Jarruja on pakko käytellä paljon, kun ei halua jäädä oikealla kääntyvien autojen alle eikä viedä Mustia mennessään. Paloina minulla on ollut milloin mitäkin, viimeksi ostin täälläkin kehutut punamustat Kool stopit.

Olen edelleen kallistumassa/kallistunut levyjen puolelle edellä mainituista syistä. Ugh.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## IncBuff

En kyllä näe syytä miksei tuollaiseen käyttöön levyjarrullista kannattaisi ostaa. Painolla hifistelijät sitten erikseen. Sillä muutamalla sadalla grammalla kun ei ole mitään väliä muuten kuin että voi foorumilla keulia kevyellä fillarilla.

----------


## Rispa

Moro pyörä pitäs saada alle ja vaihtoehdot on seuraavat: http://www.fortesport.fi/tuote/cyclo...m-2014/CM2030/ http://www.bikeshop.fi/Felt_F65X/eka...65X/&listpos=5   ja http://www.larunpyora.com/product_in...oducts_id=1186 Onko näistä joku selkeesti parempi, kun toinen ja miksi mikä näistä olisi järkevin valinta? Jos jollain joku näistä pyöristä jo löytyy niin toki kokemuksia voi kirjoittaa. Kiitos

----------


## groovyholmes

> Tavallinen hidas ja heikko ei halua rattaiden kulumista ja hyötysuhteen heikkoutta.
> En ole sram 1X11 eturatasta tutkinut, mutta on pieni epäilys siitä että sen hammasprofiilia on muutettu sallimaan ääriasentoja kulutuskestävyyden kustannuksella.
> Kulutuskestävyyttä heikentää sekä hammasprofiili että ketjun haitallinen kulma. Se myös vähentää hyötysuhdetta.



Olisi kyllä hauska saada kunnon dataa tästä kulutuskestävyyden ja hyötysuhteen heikkenemisestä! Hankala uskoa että jos vertailee vaikka 2x10 ja 1x11 voimansiirtoa saataisiin aikaan millään muotoa merkittäviä lukuja, varsinkin kun emme nauti sponsorisopimuksista;-) jos minun todistetaan olevan väärässä, nostan hattua argumentoijalle ja myönnän virheeni!

Mielestäni paatoksellinen jauhaminen siitä, minkä takia ei jostain pidä pelkästään mututuntumalla, eikä ole lukuja/faktaa tukemaan tätä asiaa, on erikoista...

----------


## arctic biker

> Hankala uskoa että jos vertailee vaikka 2x10 ja 1x11 voimansiirtoa saataisiin aikaan millään muotoa merkittäviä lukuja



No eihän tuo vaadi kuin pientä logiikkaa ja jotain faktisia testituloksia. Yhden eturattaan systeemissä ketju on aina samalla rieskalla. Kahden taikka kolmenkin systeemissä rasitus eli kulutus jakaantuu useammalle rattaalle. Biken ja Tourinkin raakamaiset testit kertoo että Sramin eturattaat on näitä vähiten kestäviä. Mullakin on crossarissa Sramin 48piikkinen ,nyt 3500 kilsaa nauttinut mielestäni hyvästä hoivasta mutta aika finaalissa on. 31 ekua maksaa joten en ressaannu varsinkin kun oikein hyvin on vaihtamismielessä sovussa 34hampaisen kanssa. Tää pikkuratas onkin aitoa terästä, sillä ajan hamaan auringonnnousuun!

Ovatko nää Sramin yhden rattaan systeemit materiaaliltaan paremmin kestäviä kuin vaikka vakio-Rivalin tai maastorattaat niin en tiedä. Epäilen ettei ole.Shimanon vastaavilla pärjää pidemmälle.
 Kunhan maasturille aika koittaa ja pörsä suo niin XT:n kammet korvaa nykyisen S1400 setin.

----------


## Ettan

Olen miettinyt uudelleen cyclon hommaamista ns. maantie ajoihini. Mulla oli pari vuotta sitten Focuksen cyclo, mutta ongelmana sen kanssa oli kampien "tyhmät" välitykset. Ennen cycloa olin ajellut maantiepyörällä 50/34 välityksillä, ja cyclossa olikin 46/36. Voi kuulostaa tyhmältä että 2 piikin ero pienemmässä rattaassa vaikuttaisi ylämäissä, mutta ehkä siinä oli muutakin. 1,5kg painavempi pyörä, leveemmät kumit(käytin 32mm) ja sitten vielä toi 2 piikkiä enemmän. Lohjan lähettyvillä on paljon mäkistä maastoa, joten tuskaa teki. Mutta nyt löysin jotain mikä nosti taas kiinnostuksen cycloon uudestaan! 
Rose bikes!! Siellä kun saa modata pyörää aika lailla, niin ajattelin tällästä : http://www.rosebikes.fi/bike/rose-pr...014/aid:692484 , ja laittaa normi compact kampisarjan 50/34, ja taakse vielä 11-32 pakan niin avot, eiköhän mäet taas luista ylös!  :Hymy:  Mitä mieltä muuten olette Rosen cycloista? Ja ainoa mikä vähän mietityttää, on noitten vanteitten kestävyys. Painan 125kg, mutta ajan aina ns. perse penkissä tyylillä, eli ei riuhtoen.

----------


## kolistelija

> Olen miettinyt uudelleen cyclon hommaamista ns. maantie ajoihini. Mulla oli pari vuotta sitten Focuksen cyclo, mutta ongelmana sen kanssa oli kampien "tyhmät" välitykset. Ennen cycloa olin ajellut maantiepyörällä 50/34 välityksillä, ja cyclossa olikin 46/36. Voi kuulostaa tyhmältä että 2 piikin ero pienemmässä rattaassa vaikuttaisi ylämäissä, mutta ehkä siinä oli muutakin. 1,5kg painavempi pyörä, leveemmät kumit(käytin 32mm) ja sitten vielä toi 2 piikkiä enemmän. Lohjan lähettyvillä on paljon mäkistä maastoa, joten tuskaa teki. Mutta nyt löysin jotain mikä nosti taas kiinnostuksen cycloon uudestaan! 
> Rose bikes!! Siellä kun saa modata pyörää aika lailla, niin ajattelin tällästä : http://www.rosebikes.fi/bike/rose-pr...014/aid:692484 , ja laittaa normi compact kampisarjan 50/34, ja taakse vielä 11-32 pakan niin avot, eiköhän mäet taas luista ylös!  Mitä mieltä muuten olette Rosen cycloista? Ja ainoa mikä vähän mietityttää, on noitten vanteitten kestävyys. Painan 125kg, mutta ajan aina ns. perse penkissä tyylillä, eli ei riuhtoen.



CrossOne on Mavicin entrylevel maastokiekko (huom! maastokiekko, tarkoitettu maastoajoon eli kestänee maantiajot isommallakin miehellä). Se on painava kuin synti, laakereissa on outoja välyksiä ja siinä on aina huono vapaaratas, mutta taitaa muuten olla varsin kestävä kiekko.

Canyonilla on aika vastaavaa krossimallia: http://www.canyon.com/_en/roadbikes/bike.html?b=3199 Ultegroilla ja DT:n kiekoilla. Välityksinä tuo 46/36 ja 11-32 riittänee isommallekin miehelle. Heillä tosin on 120kg painorajasuositus...

----------


## Ettan

Kiitos vinkistä! Tiedätkö pystyykö tosta vaihtamaan 36->34? Silloin Larun pyörä väitti et Focuksen kampiin ei pystynyt. Muuten ihan kiinnostava. Rosella olis lähes sama mitä katsoin, mutta Dt:n vanteilla ja vannejarruilla. Mutta kestääkö noi vanteet?
http://www.rosebikes.fi/bike/rose-cr...014/aid:692088

----------


## kolistelija

> Kiitos vinkistä! Tiedätkö pystyykö tosta vaihtamaan 36->34? Silloin Larun pyörä väitti et Focuksen kampiin ei pystynyt. Muuten ihan kiinnostava. Rosella olis lähes sama mitä katsoin, mutta Dt:n vanteilla ja vannejarruilla. Mutta kestääkö noi vanteet?
> http://www.rosebikes.fi/bike/rose-cr...014/aid:692088



Shimanon uusiin 5800,6800 ja 9000 kampiin voi vaihtaa rattaita ristiin, sillä sekä Compact että normikammet ovat samalla jaolla. Tai siis oikeastaanhan tuota jakoa ei ole, mutta niitä myydään eri rataskoolla.
Tämä lienee oikea ratas tuohon: http://www.rosebikes.fi/tuote/shiman...ing/aid:713810

----------


## Ulkorengas

> Mutta nyt löysin jotain mikä nosti taas kiinnostuksen cycloon uudestaan! 
> Rose bikes!! Siellä kun saa modata pyörää aika lailla, niin ajattelin tällästä : http://www.rosebikes.fi/bike/rose-pr...014/aid:692484 , ja laittaa normi compact kampisarjan 50/34, ja taakse vielä 11-32 pakan niin avot, eiköhän mäet taas luista ylös!



Bianchin krossarissa on vakiona 34/48 ja 11/32 välitykset. Painoa on luultavasti enemmän kuin Rosella, mutta tuskin sellaista määrää, että se mäissä ainakaan kuntoilijaa haittaisi.

Kummastakaan ei ole kokemuksia, joten suosituksia en anna.

----------


## arctic biker

> Shimanon uusiin 5800,6800 ja 9000 kampiin voi vaihtaa rattaita ristiin



Sillä varauksella että rattaiden kirjainkoodi on sama. Muutoin Shimanon mukaan optimaalinen toiminta voi kärsiä... 





> Voi kuulostaa tyhmältä että 2 piikin ero pienemmässä rattaassa vaikuttaisi ylämäissä,



 En ole koskaan välityssuhdelaskureita käyttänyt mutta mielessä on että eturattaan 2 piikin ero vastaisi neljää pakassa.





> Kiitos vinkistä! Tiedätkö pystyykö tosta vaihtamaan 36->34? Silloin Larun pyörä väitti et Focuksen kampiin ei pystynyt



 Koska oli ennestään 36piikkinen niin silloin pakosta pulttikehä on 110mm. Eli olis voinut vaihtaa muttei pyöräliike ollut halunnut ottaa riskiä mahdollisesta vaihtumisen huonontumisesta.

Edit. Minähän en millään muotoa ota kantaa mimmoinen ero ketjun nousssa isommalle on jos vaikka ajetaan Shimanon siunaamalla 46/36 yhdistelmällä verrattuna epäpyhään 46/34!

Ja Visto, kiitos kommentista, yritän perehtyä. Tosin kirjoitinkin arvaillen enkä ehdottomana faktana väittänytkään.

----------


## Parru

Terve, tähän vuodatukseen ei kukaan kommentoinut canyon-ketjussa, niin kopioimpa sen tännekin jos tärppäisi apuja, eli:
Osaisitteko auttaa miestä mäessä, cyclocrosspyörää olen tilaamassa  työmatkoille(17km/sivu josta 2 km hiekkaa) ja satunnaiseen  maantielenkkeilyyn. Valinnan teen näistä: Cube cross race disc 2014 tai  Canyon inflite 8.0S. Ensin mainitun saisin kotiovelle noin 260 euroa  halvemmalla kuin canyonin. Kysyisin onko järkevää maksaa tuo erotus ja  tilata kalliimpi canyon? Aika huonosti olen käyttäjäkokemuksia ja  testejä tuosta cubesta löytänyt. Yhden fillarilehden testin luin, mutta  se oli vuodelta-12 ja ilman levyjarruja, liekö muitakin eroja. 
Lisäksi kysyisin kun tuossa canyonissa voi päättää itse sekä takapakan  ja satulatolpan setbakc-mitan, että mitkä näistä olisi hyvät/ sopivimmat  minulle: 
pakkavaihtoehdot: 11-28,11-25 sekä 12-30.
Satulatolppavaihtoehdot:Vlcs 15-35mm setback, Vlcs 2.0 +2/-10mm setback, Vlcs 2.0 +25/+13mm setback. 
Omat mittani ovat 184 cm ja inseam 92 cm. Cubesta olisi tarjolla 59 cm koko ja canyonista lienee L-koko oikea.
Kova mietintä noiden ja tuon hintaerotuksen kanssa menossa, kiitos jos joku viitsii jelppiä asian kanssa.

----------


## rjrm

46/34 toimii oikein mukavasti, vaikka Shimanon mielestä ei. Omasta mielestäni oiva yhdistelmä.

----------


## arctic biker

Parru kysyt mahdottomia, Cubea pitivät Tourin 11/2013 vertailussa teknisesti hyvänä, pikkasen raskaana. Ne Tourlehdessä ovat kovasti vaakan perään.  Varmasti molemmat on hyviä ja niinkuin toisella säikeellä purpatin tommosen 10 tuhannen kilsan koe-ajon jälkeen toivottavasti kirjoitat kokemusperäistä viestiä. Pakka ja välitykset ynnä tolpan takajätöt sekä tangon reachit ja dropit, unohda koko sekametelisoppa ja osta jompikumpi ynnä aja tyytyväisenä ja sitten sen mukaan kuin kilsat ja kokemus kertoo vaihda osia ja ymmärrä ettei semmosta bike-fittinkiä ees ole joka kertoo että näin on tai sitte fittingin hinnalla saat ostettua monta stemmiä... 56 senttinen Cube painaa 10.1 kiloa, mitä Canjoni? Ottaisin itse kevyemmän.

----------


## arctic biker

> 46/34 toimii oikein mukavasti, vaikka Shimanon mielestä ei. rjrm



Hyvä tietää kokemuksesi, itte asiassa mun nykyiseen 48/34  verrattuna ois paaljon parempi meikäläiselle.

----------


## Parru

Tattis arctic biker vastauksesta. Joo, en varmaan osaa eroa mittoihin tehdä maantienöösinä kun kokemuksen kautta. Lähinnä noissa satulatolpissa kun on valittavissa nuo kolme vaihtoehtoa, niin mikä mahtaisi olla sopivin? En ymmärrä eroa niin jos osaisi valita semmoisen mikä ei olisi ihan päin hanuria. Vai saisikohan noista säätämällä/asentoa muuttamalla käymään minkä vaan. Pitänee myyjää lähestyä sähköpostilla kera tyhmien kysymysten.
Netin mukaan tuo canyon painaisi lokareiden kanssa noin 9.5 kiloa, ei taida isoa eroa olla.

----------


## Takamisakari

Mä sain vihdoin ratkaistua oman syklospeksauksen vihdoinkin. Ajelehdin edestakaisin custom-teräsrunkojen ja Canyon- aluhalpiksien välillä pystymättä päättämään oikein mitään. Marssin tänään Larunpyörään ja istuskelin muutaman hiilarisen Fokuksen päällä ja sit tehtiin kaupat. Kuuntelin kerrankin itseäni ja speksasin sen tarkkaan omien tarpeiden mukaan eli ei levareita, mahd kevyt, suht hyvillä osilla, ylivuotinen eli hinnastakin sai keskusteltua hyvin. Larussa homma toimi yleisestiottaen hyvin, tosin fillari pitäisi olla kasassa vasta huomenna. Kannatin kotimaista liikettä. Ja lauantaina grindaan mettätiellä kuin hirvi.

----------


## arctic biker

Jaaha, sakari liittyy järkimiesten joukkoon. Parrulle ehdottaisin 27,2 hiilaritolppaa, sen saa shimmillä kiinni isompaankin satulaputkeen. Setbackia eli takajättöä ja saksaksi jotain nacklaufia, luokkaa 20 mm. Siinä ei pahasti harhaan mene. Tuo tolpan takajättö tarkoittaa myös että silloin se joustaa parraiten. 
Hmm, Canyonin crossari heijän ja Ergonin yhteistuumin värkkäämällä VCLS-tolpalla ois ittelle aika haave. Tosin mun 67kg ja kohta 61v tarkoittaa etten niin kovasti osiani, ainakaan pyörissäni rasita. 

Ja nuo rattaitten ja pakan koot, osta Parru jotain kunhan et 50-34 eessä isompaa. Kun tähän kippuratankoseurakuntaan taas uudestaan vakavammin liityin niin kovastihan minä tankojeni mittoja otin ja netissäkin roikuin, mulle on Tompan Evo/Evo Curve tyyppiset compactitangot osoittauneet parhaiksi. Kun kahvoilta ajaessani on ajo-asento rento, ei liian pysty ja taasen ala-otteellakaan  en kärsi niin olen tyytyväinen. 

Itse en ole koskaan mitään bike-fittinkiä ees nähny, ajattelen että kilsojen kertyessä kullakin rakkineella huomaan ihan itte nää hommat.

Kaikkea hyvää sinulle Parru. Pyöräily on hieno laji ja ainova liikuntamuoto jossa tää hyötymentaliteetti myös varsin vaivattomasti on mukana.

----------


## arctic biker

> Omat mittani ovat 184 cm ja inseam 92 cm. Cubesta olisi tarjolla 59 cm koko ja canyonista lienee L-koko oikea.Parru



 Tähän en osaa enkä halua mitään vähemmän viisaita ohjeitani antaa. Sen vain ettei ettei se niin milleistä kiinni ole. Ja lähibudjettiin tieten nää toiset kiekot...

----------


## Parru

Kiitoksia arctic biker kun viitsit vastailla. Ööh, tässä vaiheessa oma tietämättömyys/typeryys viimeistään paljastuu, vaan väliäkö tuolla; onko tuo ehdottamasi 27.2 hiilikuitutolppa siis jompi kumpi noista canyonin VLCS 2.0 tolpista? Tarkoitatko tuolla 20 mm takajätöllä että sopivin tolppa olisi tuo 2.0 (+25 / +13 mm Setback)? Päättelin sen tuosta 20 mm takajätöstä josta kirjoitit.
Joo, turhahan tästä touhusta tehdä tällä minun tasolla mitään rakettitiedettä, osaisi vaan ottaa sopivilla mitoilla olevilla kilkkeillä. Kävin liikkeissä koeajelemassa pyöriä, ja siellä feltin f65x:n kooksi myyjä suositteli 60 cm runkoa, ja saatesanoilla ettei missään nimessä pienempää. Joku totesi taas tämän kerrottuani että ei hemmetissä niin suurta runkoa. Huoh, otappa näistä selkoa. Toisessa liikkeesä taas canondalen caax disc pyörän myyjä sanoi että ei missään nimessä yli 56 cm runkoa minulle. Hmm..
Oikein hyvää kevättä myös sinulle arctic biker ja turvallisia kilometrejä! Pyöräily on tosi hieno laji, olen maastopyörällä tykännyt tosi paljon metsäpolkuja ajella. Nyt pitää hommata rinnalle tuo cyclocrossipyörä työmatkalle.

----------


## arctic biker

Pikkasenhan nuo kauppiaitten koko-suositukset eroaa. Omat 173,5/83,5 mittani kertoo että maantiefeltti F-sarjaa vuodelta -11 54cm koossa on sovelias, oikein passeli nää pari vuotta pyörällä ajaneena. Ekana cyclona on nyt  Poisonin Opium, sain viimesyksynä runkosetin 54cm koossa eli tään vanhan koulukunnan mukainen pikkasen pieni runko, passaa mulle  hyvin, ja oikein pirteä ajettava. Tosin kannatin on positiivi-asennossa 2x10mm spacereilla. Jos Opiumille seuraajaa tarviisin (lue jos ois varaa) niin hyvin samalla geometrialla ostaisin.

----------


## Takamisakari

> .. Kävin liikkeissä koeajelemassa pyöriä, ja siellä feltin f65x:n kooksi myyjä suositteli 60 cm runkoa, ja saatesanoilla ettei missään nimessä pienempää. Joku totesi taas tämän kerrottuani että ei hemmetissä niin suurta runkoa. Huoh, otappa näistä selkoa. Toisessa liikkeesä taas canondalen caax disc pyörän myyjä sanoi että ei missään nimessä yli 56 cm runkoa minulle...



Aika jänskää hajontaa. Sulla kun on pitkät jalat (inseam 92?) tilanne voi oikeesti olla se että molemmista saa rakennettua jos tietää mitä tekee mutta just jonnekin työmatkoille ottasin itse ehkä sieltä isommasta päästä, en välttis kyllä 60:stä (riippuen taas rungon oikeista mitoista). Noin esimerkkinä mulla on Kanjonin L- (58cm) maantiepyörä, kun taas Focuksella mukava ajoasento löytyi helpoiten XL- koosta, pituus 188 ja inseam persjalkanen 86. Melkein vois veikata että L-Kanjoni menee mutta että 56cm runko 92cm jaloilla... Tää ehkä kertoo myös siitä kuinka tärkeää olis löytää se asiantunteva myyjä ja ehkä osata haastaa pikkasen ne ehdotukset silloin kuin kuulostavat himppasen omituisilta. Hyvä myyjä kyllä näkee suurinpiirtein optimaalisen ajoasennon kun uhri nousee pyörän päälle ja huono myy sen varastossa olevan fillarin tietäen että "perästä kuuluu". Tai siis että ei kuulu.

----------


## IncBuff

60cm Feltti on selvästi iso tuon mittaiselle. Siellä on taas ollut asiantunteva myyjä kehissä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JackOja

Älkää katsoko niitä kokomerkintöjä vaan mitä ne rungon mitat ovat. Eihän T-paitojakaan osteta aina samalla kokomerkinnällä.

----------


## reappear

Multa löytyy tuo F65x 55cm koossa 88cm inseamilla ja 183cm pituudella. Satulatolpan vaihdoin pidempään varmuuden vuoksi, mutta muuten koko on todella passeli kun en ole notkeimmasta päästä. En tykännyt ollenkaan 57cm koon pituuden sekä stemmin pituuden lisäyksestä. Parrulle varmaan sopisi 57 pidemmällä stemmillä tai 60 lyhyemmällä stemmillä ihan hyvin. Riippunee ajohaluistakin varmaan vähän.

----------


## IncBuff

> Älkää katsoko niitä kokomerkintöjä vaan mitä ne rungon mitat ovat. Eihän T-paitojakaan osteta aina samalla kokomerkinnällä.



Nimenomaan. 60cm Feltti on ihan pirun pitkä. Itse ajoin 55 senttisellä johon vaihdettu pidempi stemmi.

----------


## KaZ_

Pirullisia asioita, kun noiden mittojen kanssa rupeaa internettiä tutkimaan. Oli tuossa tarkoitus käydä yhtä XL-koon Focusta, kooksi ilmoitettu 58cm. Tiesin heti, että pyörä olisi pystysuuntaan aivan liian pieni, koska 97-98cm inseam ja pituus 194, mutta olisi ollut mielenkiintoista nähdä miltä olisi ajo tuntunut pienen koeajon aikana. Ensimmäistä cyclocrossia olen ostikselemassa, ja koska budjetti jää alle 1k€, niin olen todennut käytetyn pyörän paremmaksi vaihtoehdoksi, koska osat ovat jo sentään hieman parempaa luokkaa. Käytettynä noita 60-61cm runkoja tuntuu vain hirvein harvoin olevan kaupan ja jos koko olisi lähellä optimia, niin sitten ei miellytä väritys yms. silmää! 
Olen miettinyt, että onko mitenkään mahdollista saada tuollaista "pienehköä" runkoa sopimaan hyvin.

----------


## Parru

Kiitoksia kaiklle jotka vinkkejä olette tähän kokomietintään viitsineet ottaa. Vielä kyselisin neuvoa (kun nyt olen päätymässä tuohon canyon inflite 8.0S-pyörän) tuon satulatolpan valinnan suhteen, eli osaisiko joku vinkata mikä noista kolmesta olisi minun mittaiselle hyvä: VCLS Post (15-35mm Setback), VCLS Post 2.0 (+2 / -10 mm Setback) vaiko VCLS Post 2.0 (+25 / +13 mm Setback)? (kuskin mitat siis 184 cm ja inseam-mitta 92 cm) Vai voiko näillä mitoilla edes päätellä mikä noista olisi sopivin? Kysäisin asiaa myös canyonilta sähköpostilla mutta en ole vielä saanut vastausta. L-kokoinen inflite soutaa edestakaisin ostoskorissa ja sormi syyhyää tilausnappia ja visan kohonumeroita..heh.

----------


## kolistelija

> Kiitoksia kaiklle jotka vinkkejä olette tähän kokomietintään viitsineet ottaa. Vielä kyselisin neuvoa (kun nyt olen päätymässä tuohon canyon inflite 8.0S-pyörän) tuon satulatolpan valinnan suhteen, eli osaisiko joku vinkata mikä noista kolmesta olisi minun mittaiselle hyvä: VCLS Post (15-35mm Setback), VCLS Post 2.0 (+2 / -10 mm Setback) vaiko VCLS Post 2.0 (+25 / +13 mm Setback)? (kuskin mitat siis 184 cm ja inseam-mitta 92 cm) Vai voiko näillä mitoilla edes päätellä mikä noista olisi sopivin? Kysäisin asiaa myös canyonilta sähköpostilla mutta en ole vielä saanut vastausta. L-kokoinen inflite soutaa edestakaisin ostoskorissa ja sormi syyhyää tilausnappia ja visan kohonumeroita..heh.



Näillä tiedoilla et vielä saa oikeaa vastausta. Etkä tosiaan ilman monimutkaisempia mittailuja muutenkaan, silloinkin on riski että koet penkin paikan vääräksi. Tämä johtuu ihan siitä että meillä kaikilla on erilaiset mittasuhteet, siis sen lisäksi että vartalot ovat muutenkin sen verran erilaisia että tietty yksilöllinen asento vaan sopii paremmin joillekin, vaikka se ei sovi toisille.

----------


## arctic biker

Ääh Parru ota se keskimmäinen, jos ei passaa niin lupaan olla jonossa ensimmäinen sitä ostamassa! Joudun myöntämään etten ole lokakuussa  tulleen crossarini penkkiä tällä luotilangalla saanut aikaiseksi kohdistaa... Varsinkin kun isävainaalta jäi kirvesmiehen hommissa käyttämänsä oikein style työkalu perinnöksi. Onko tuon Canjonin kannatin tällä ei-normimitalla? 

B-componentsilla on ainakin ollut saatavilla, jollei niin Parru arpoo ottaako varuiksi vakiota pidemmän vai lyhyemmän. Samalla kun tilailee niin yksi takavaihtajan kannatin kannattaa ottaa vara-osana. Mistäkö tiedän, noo jostain.

----------


## Parru

arctic biker, kysyt mahdottomia! :Kieli pitkällä:  Siis kun kysyit onko canyonin kannatin tällä ei-normimitalla..siis tuota puhutaanko nyt tangonkannattimesta eli stemmikö se nyt on viralliselta nimeltään? En tiedä mikä on ei-normimitta niissä. Tarkemmin ajatellen en tiedä mikä on normimittakaan! Onkohan tämä bike fitting oikeasti näin haastavaa vai onko vika yksinkertaisessa aloitelijassa. Toisaalta täältä saa lukea ettei pyöräkauppiaillakaan aina se kokoasiat onnistu.

Joo, ajattelinkin että jos sen tilaan niin ruksaan samalla ylimääräisen vaihtajan korvakkeen kun jostain luin että voi tarvetta tulla. Kummalista että niitä menee maantievehkeissä kun maasturilla olen ryskänyt ja kaatuillut kivikoihin eikä yleensä ole särkynyt kuin kuski! No, oppia ikä kaikki. Ja edelleen, hyvä kun kokeneemmat jelppii meitä vähemmän harrastaneita. Ei tarvia kaikkea kantapään ja kalleimman kautta opetella.

----------


## MacGyver

Normimitalla tarkoitetaan 1 1/8 tuuman ohjainputken yläpäätä. Canyonissa se on 1 1/4 tuumaa. Eli vaatii samankokoisen stemmin.

----------


## Andrelli

Jeesatkaas maastopyöräilijää, käyn poistamassa lähikaupasta Fujin Cross 1.5:n näillä näkymin huomenna. Inseam on 86cm, mittaa kokonaisuudessaan on 177cm, onko 56cm runko todennäköisesti paras? 54 kuulostaa pienelle. Tuossa geometrioita, mutta enhän mä noista mitään tajua http://www.fujibikes.com/bike/detail...15#bk_desc_tab

----------


## arctic biker

Toivottavasti Andrelli poimi 54 senttisen. Muutamaakin saittia seuranneena siellä firmojen spokespersoonat kieltäytyy nykyään antamasta bikefitting-ohjeita netissä ja täällä surutta . Perustan oman käsitykseni omiin mittoihin ja omaan subjektiivisesti hyväksi kokemaani pyörään ja kokoon. Fujissa on vaakaputkessa 54senttisessä kovasti mittaa ja emäputkikin kohtuu pitkä ettet karseeta spaceripinoa tarvii. Jos sitten pidempi ajoasento alkaa kiinnostamaan niin 110millinen kannatin ei millään muotoa tuhoa geometriaa. Andrelli, äänestän 54 senttistä.

----------


## Scouser

Moi,

Klassinen kyssäri kokoon liittyen; mitat 190/90 (pitkä selkä):

Sain ensituntumaa "nopeisiin pyöriin" viikonloppuna Focus Maresista koolla XXL/60. Pyörä ja asento tuntuivat ihan hyvältä parin keskustakorttelin pätkällä. Aiempaa kokemusta ja vertailukohtaa ei kuitenkaan ollut, ja seuraavien liikkeiden myyntitykit saivatkin epäilemään omia tuntemuksiani, kun kehottivat ottamaan aivan maksimissaan 58:n. Cyclocrossi kuulemma vähän "isompi, kuin maantiepyörä, jollainen taas sopisi 60cm rungolla"??

Tässähän ei olisi ongelmaa, jos kaupungissa olisi yksikin cyclocrossi kokoa 58, jota pääsisi testaamaan (Vaasalle pienet). Koska näin ei kuitenkaan ole, niin vinkkejä kaivataan. Tai mieluummin kokemuksia eli onkohan täällä samoilla mitoilla varustettuja kuskeja?

----------


## Takamisakari

No ei ihan mutta oma konkeli on Fiikuksen Mares CX 3.0 XL joka siis lienee 58. Omat mitat 188/86 (lyhyet jalat) ja mulle toi oli kertaistumalta täydellinen. Mulla satulaputkea on melko vähän "ulkona" joten voisin kuvitella että toimisi, mutta ajoasento on mulle melko pysty ja vaakaputki ei voisi olla kyllä yhtään lyhyempi.. Jos oletetaan että tuon rungon geo on sama kuin se mill' olet itse ajanut, niin se voi olla pikkasen siinä rajoilla, riippuen tosiaan siitä minkälaiseen asentoon olet tottunut. Ehkä vakiota (11cm?) pidemmällä stemmillä ja set-back tolpalla voisi toimia.

----------


## Konaman

Oon menossa viikonloppuna katsomaan käytettyä Kona jake the snakea. Minkälaisia mietteitä pyörästä? On 2008 malli. Jossain vaiheessahan ne kai pidensi runkoa vähän. Tässä on lyhyempi.
Toi olis meikäläisen ensimmäinen kosketus kippurasarvisten maailmaan. Samaan hintaan saattaisi saada jonkun pari vuotta vanhan Focuksen levyillä ja tiagroilla. Tykkään jotenkin esteettisesti enemmän vannejarruista maantietyylisissä pyörissä, vaikka tehossa häviäisikin.

----------


## defuncta

Paikallinen putiikki lykkäs myrkyn ja tarjouksesta lähtis Meridan 4D crossari karvan alta tonnin. 105 vaihtajat, levarit, hiilikuituhaarukkaa ei ole mutta paino siedettävät 10.87 polkimien kanssa (suoraan mittarista luettu). BD:ltä tulossa jo Duranot niin sais crossarin nakit varastoon ja maantiet alle. Ajoasento oli erittäin hyvä, koko oli Meridassa 55 ja itse olen 178. Ensimmäinen maantie/crossari tämä olisi, ja hinta/laatusuhde kyllä mututuntumalla osuis tosi kauniisti mun tarpeisiini (aloitteleva pyöräilijä, vanha urheilija), pääasialliseen maantieajoon mutta talvi/maasto-ominaisuudet tarvis olla.

----------


## defuncta

Tuplat, anteeksi.

----------


## Tepsu

Nyt on pakko kysellä kokeneemmilta. Ensimmäistä droppitankoista pyörää ostamassa työmatkoille (15km suuntaansa).
Kävin pyöräliikkeessä koeajamassa Kona Jake 2014 mallia 56 kokoisena. Ehkä hieman liian suurelta tuntui. Vai johtuiko vaan oudolta droppitangon takia. 53 kokoista ei ollut muistaakseni silloin juuri kasattuna, että olisi päässyt koeajamaan. Nyt on kuitenkin mieli muuttunut ja olen vaihtanut mallin Kona Roveen. Olen kokotaulukoita tutkaillut muutamia päiviä ja pohtinut että olisiko 53 Kona Rove sopivampi minulle? Standover kasvaa hieman Jake -> Rove 56 koossa, joten 83,5cm pituisilla jaloilla olisi jo tukalat oltavat. 

Nykyinen maastopyöräni on Trek X-Caliber 7, joka tuntuu sopivalta pituuden puolesta. 
http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi/bikes...liber_7_2014/#

Kona Jake
http://www.konaworld.com/jake.cfm
Kona Rove
http://www.konaworld.com/rove.cfm

EddyFit
top tube length 54.3 - 54.7 cm                   
seat tube range CC 55 - 55.4 cm                     
seat tube range CT 56.6 - 57.1 cm                                                         
stem length 10.1 - 10.7 cm                                                   
BB saddle position 70.2 - 72.2 cm                                                  
saddle handlebar 54.1 - 54.7 cm                                                   
saddle setback 6.9 - 7.3 cm
seatpost style saddle setback

EddyFit mukaan 53 koko olisi sopiva jos katsoo top tube pituutta. Ja silloin myös standoverissa olisi muutama sentti varaa haaroväliin. Stemmien pituuksia Kona ei ilmoita, mutta eikös 53 voisi olla passeli ja kasvattaa stemmin pituutta 10mm tarvittaessa? Pyöräliikkeitä ei kuitenkaan tällä kylällä ole ja ei viitsi pelkästään koeajamaan lähteä toiseen maakuntaan asti.

----------


## rjrm

Kyllä se vaan kannattaa koeajo käydä tekemåsså. Satanen tai kaks autoilua ja sitten 5000km vuodessa ajoa sopivan kokoisella fillarilla. Tai sitten väärän kokoisella. Olen isompi kuin sinä. Siksi en ota sen enempää kantaa oikeaan kokoon.

----------


## Alone in the fart

Tervehdys! 

olisi tarkoitus hankkia pyörä josta on mahdollisimman moneen eli ilmeisesti cyclocross olisi todennäköinen vaihtoehto.

Nykyisellä yleishybridillä on ihan kiva päästellä omiin tarpeisiin hyväpintaisella tiellä mutta reitin eli varrelle maantien ja kelvien lisäksi useasti nykyään tulee hiekkateitä tai sileää pururataa ja polkua joita ei ole kovin palkitsevaa ajaa nykyisillä 25mm slickseillä mukavuuden ja puhkeamisen pelossa.
Maantiepyöräkin on ollut mutta ajoasentoa en saanut miellyttäväksi tälle ruholle vaikkakin käyräsarvet jäivät kyllä miellyttämään. joten cyclocrossi hieman pystymmällä ajoasennolla on kiinnostava.

Lisäksi tuskin tulen käyttämään trikoosortseja ja lukkopolkimetkin ovat "ehkä" osastolla vaikka maantiepyörällä en kertaakaan niillä kaatunutkaan, mutta jalkautuessa niiden epäkäytännöllisyys kävellessä alkoi risomaan pahasti, ja koska suurimman osan lenkeistä ajan rouvan kanssa kuntoilupohjalta, kilpaillen ainoastaan itseämme vastaan.

Muutamia vaihtoehtoja olen jo kehitellyt ja kysyisinkin muiden mielipiteitä ja pointtereita. olin alunperina ajatellut levyjarruja ja hiilarihaarukkaa mutta eipä noissa neljässä vaihtoehdossa toteudu kuin giantissa kyseinen combo  :Leveä hymy: 
 Lisäksi teräsrunkoinen alkanut osaltaan ehkä hieman kiinnostamaan puhutun rungon mukavuuden ja retrolookin yhdistelmästä.

-surly cross-check hinta lienee jotain +-1200e  http://surlybikes.com/bikes/cross_check tässäkin jotekin hauskat nuo retrovaihtajat.. käytännöllisyyteen en ota kantaa  :Leveä hymy: 

-Traitor ruben ovh 1399e varuste. net https://www.traitorcycles.com/2013/Bikes_Ruben.cfm?Token={ts_2014-06-22_04:43:58}-fcd4ceb947201004-7DDE422F-920A-CE84-87A8D64EAF1CE962 jotenkin hieman arvelluttaa maksaa tollaista hintaa sora osasarjalla varustetusta vaikka kuinka onkin teräsrunkoinen.

alumiinisista.

-giant revolt ovh n.1200e http://www.giant-bicycles.com/fi-fi/...1/16243/69685/

-Orange rx9 1090e http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/bikes/rx9/

tarkoitus olisi että ainakin 32mm renkaat mahtuisivat pyörimään ja pyörä olisi mahdollisimman monikäyttöinen. 

jos jollain kokemuksia pyöristä tai muita rakentavia mielipiteitä niin kaikki ovat tervetulleita.

----------


## Ski

Cannondale CAADX 105 , 56 koko Pyörä-Suvalassa Oulussa käytettynä kuin uusi halvalla,uusiakin taitaa olla, mulla takana jo tuhansia kilometrejä. Kevyt alu runko, hyvä hiilikuitukeula. Suosittelee sekä maantielle että soratielle

----------


## Alone in the fart

juu caadx oli yksi varteenotettava vaihtoehto mutta budjetti pyörää varten asettunee sinne max 1300e kohdille. caadx ovh ollessa 1499.  lisäksi olen olen aika persjalkainen ja lyhyt 169/77cm joten cännärissä se varmaan menisi siihen 48/51 runkokokoon.

----------


## kmw

Rostsekki ei taatusti tuota pettymystä. Monikäyttöisin pyöräni evö. Alla on pyörinyt 23-45mm renkaita, maantie ja mettärymistely sujuu. Ostin omani kompliittina ja tangonpäävaihtajat etukäteen vähän arvellutti, mutta kyllä niiden kanssa voi elää hyvinkin laadukasta pyöräilyelämää :Hymy:  Jos ei tunnu hyvälle niin päivittää sti-kaffat tilalle. Imo pyörän hauskuus moninkertaistui kun sinkuloin pyörän. Nyt dinkula-moodi, samalla 34/13 ja18t.
Miinuksena hidastusosasto. Orkkis canteja en saanut säädeltyä kovinkaan tehokkaiksi, mutta v-jarrulla tilanne parani paljon. Nyt on vakavassa harkinnassa Straggler-keulan hankinta.

----------


## arctic biker

> Rostsekki ei taatusti tuota pettymystä. Monikäyttöisin pyöräni evö



Juu mullakin haave eli tavoite elää, jos luoja suo ja niinpäin pois kuten luonnon antimet niin Rostsekin raamin cantiversiona tilaan tuon ylikokoisen Maverickin tilalle . Arvaan että Suomessakin kun tää levarihuuma on niin saan cantirungon järkihintaan. 
Osatkin jo löytyy, jos kymppipakkaa kaipaan niin takavaihtaja ynnä yks jarru uupuu. Jos 9pakalla niin vain yhtä jarrua :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Alone in the fart

voiko tästä siis päätellä että crosscheck olisi listan voittaja? vähän itseäkin mietityttää nuo cantileverien teho versus levyjarrut itsellä kun elopainoa hieman on. Onkohan pk-seudulla jälleenmyyjää vai onko edessä retki turun foxcomppiin?

----------


## kmw

^  http://www.shocktherapy.fi

----------


## Alone in the fart

Kiitoksia! pitänee olla yhteydessä josko olisi nähtävillä kriskrossia  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## arctic biker

> voiko tästä siis päätellä että crosscheck olisi listan voittaja? vähän  itseäkin mietityttää nuo cantileverien teho versus levyjarrut itsellä  kun elopainoa hieman on.



Empä voittajasta osaa sanoa eikä minun haaveesta mitään perustaa. Mulla on oikein mieluisa alu-cyclocrossari. Ja runkokooltaan vähemmän mieluisa teräsrospuutto. Cross-Check on luonnoltaan aivan erilainen kuin näpäkän säpäkkä alunen.
Vähän kuin terhakka Suomi-hevonen lämminverisen kaakin rinnalla.

Itse pysyin vannejarruissa ihan jo ekonomiankin takia, kätevää kun maantiepyörän kanssa kelpaa samat kiekot ja vähän tyylinkin ja tradition. Tähän ikään pärjännyt kippuratankoisten vannejarruilla niin mennään sitten loppuun asti.

Tietysti nyt kun nollilta aloittaa eli ekaa cyclocrossaria laittaa niin levyjarrut on idealtaan oikein hyvät.

----------


## stenu

Allekirjoitan KMW:n Rostsekkihypetyksen. Mini-V:t vaan cantien tilalle, niin pysähtyminen ei varmasti ole ongelma. Vanteita joutuu silloin tällöin uusimaan. Toisaalta budjettiteräsrunkolevyjarrukrossarista tulee helposti aika painava kapistus, joten puolensa molemmissa. Jos levarit kaikesta huolimatta kiinnostaa, niin Traitoria vastaava, mutta selkeästi edullisempi kilpailija Sora-osilla ja levareilla: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/verenti-subs...x11-sora-2014/ tai sitten alurungolla, tangonpäävaihtajilla ja nestelevareilla(!): http://www.evanscycles.com/products/...c054865#select

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Tollasta Canyonin Inflite al 8.0 -krossaria oon öögaillu viime aikoina. Vaikuttais olevan ihan kelpo peli alle puolentoista tonnin hintaluokassa. Tässäkin langassa siitä on ollut puhetta, mut onks kellään omakohtaisia kokemuksia?  

Sellaista mietin, että Canyonin sivuilla todetaan että noi SKS:n lokarit toimis enintään 28 mm renkaan kanssa. Itse kelasin että jos sillä johonkin maantielle lähtis, niin esim. 32 mm Gatorskinit vois olla sellainen leppoisa vaihtoehto. Niin et onks joku tunkenut kanjoniinsa jotain loksuja, ja minkä verran on tilaa?

...vähän myös noi Mavicin kiekot epäilyttää, ja mietinkin että kannattaisko sittenkin sijoittaa vähän enemmän ja ottaa 9.0? Jos otettais huomioon et mä en huomais esim. Shimano 105:n ja Ultegran palikoiden eroa ajossa.

...ja tietty tota kokoa vähän mietin kanssa. Canyon tarjoais 2XL-koon tsygää (oon 191 cm, tosin enemmän jalkoja kuin selkää) mutta 41 cm reach ja 63 cm stack kuulostaa aika paljolta. XL:ssähän reach on 402 mm ja stack 609, kun taas mun Vigorellissä (lähin vertailukohde, koska muut pyörät ovat maastureita suoralla tangolla) vastaavat mitat ovat noin 383 ja 595 (jos oikein mittasin), ja sillä mä oon ajanut vallan onnellisena max 200 km päivämatkoja.

----------


## arctic biker

> Sellaista mietin, että Canyonin sivuilla todetaan että noi SKS:n lokarit  toimis enintään 28 mm renkaan kanssa. Itse kelasin että jos sillä  johonkin maantielle lähtis, niin esim. 32 mm Gatorskinit vois olla  sellainen leppoisa vaihtoehto. Niin et onks joku tunkenut kanjoniinsa  jotain loksuja, ja minkä verran on tilaa?



Tour 1/2014 on koeajo AL8,0S versiosta, ihan kuvia silmäillen 32millisen renkaan pitäis mahtua. Tarkoittaisko että noitten Canyonin omien lokareitten leveys on mitoitettu suojaamaan vain 28mm-renkaan roiskeet.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Tour 1/2014 on koeajo AL8,0S versiosta, ihan kuvia silmäillen 32millisen renkaan pitäis mahtua. Tarkoittaisko että noitten Canyonin omien lokareitten leveys on mitoitettu suojaamaan vain 28mm-renkaan roiskeet.



Voi olla. Ja joo, internetistä löytyneistä kuvista päätellen ainakaan tilan ahtaudesta ei pitäisi jäädä asian kiikastamaan. Eniveis, 8.0 XL+lokarit lähti tilaukseen, joten informaatiota seuraa viikon, parin päästä  :Hymy:

----------


## arctic biker

Omassa canticrossarissa on SKS Bluemelsit 42 milliä leveinä. Noissa on riesana että etupään  aisojen pultin kanta ottaa  35mm Contin Race-renkaaseen tärinässä kiinni. Tää muovihärpäke siellä haarukan puoleisessa päässä asiaa näemmä pahentaa. Laitoin jo ruotolangat ulkokautta tulemaan ja vääntelin lokarin puoleisen kiinnikkeen vähän väljemmäksi.

Jos lokasuojasta etukiekossa haluaa täyden hyödyn niin piitkä eturoiskeläppä on tähellinen. Kiekon kurasuihke muutoin tulee suoraan ketjulle, oikein hyvin tuhoaa vaivalla huolletun.

----------


## TERU

Omassani on myös kantit ja vuosi sitten uusin lokarit, tuli SKS Cromoplastics P45, noihin mahtuu 35/37 mm nastarengas pyörimään hyvin. Sopivat pyöräänkin hyvin, ulkonäkö no joo. Bluemelsit ovat hyvät myös, mutta 42 on tosiaan vähän kaponen nastakaudella. Pitää olla maksimipitkät, kun/jos ajo on säässä kuin säässä.

----------


## arctic biker

> mutta 42 on tosiaan vähän kaponen nastakaudella.



 On se mutta kun tuli tehtyä pieni tilausmoka, häätyy syksyksi hommata leveämmät. Pitää se taloudessa olla yksi lokasuojitettu, sillai kun pahin kurahousu-ikä on jo takana päin.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Noh, tollanen sit tuli tänään, eli aiemmin mainitsemani Canyon Inflite al 8.0  :Hymy: 



Huomioita: 
-Fillari tuli kohtalaisen nopsaan: pistin tilauksen sisään 24. päivä, 26. päivä tuli ilmoitus että paketti on matkalla, ja saapuu ovelleni 1.7. Näin kävikin. Isossa laatikossa jossa oli paljon pienempiä laatikoita sisällä (muistan että jossain topsussa olis joku mainittnut että Canyonin paketointi olis ollut heppoista, mutta saatan muistaa väärin).
-Laite oli kasattu siihen pisteeseen, että kiekot ja tanko kiinni (+polkimet tietty) ja ajoon. Tosin unohdin tarkistaa etuvaihtajan vaijerin kiinnityksen, ja mokoma oli jäänyt löysälle, muuten kaikki ruuvit ja mutterit olivat kiinni (ainakin toivon että älysin kattoo kaikki)

-Se näyttää ihan oikeelta pyörältä. Paremmalta kuin Canyonin sivuilla (jossa se näyttää jotenkin luonnottomalta) taikka mun kännyräpsyssä. 
-Luulen että toi XL on passeli mulle. XXL:ssä olis ollut sentin pidempi stemmi, ja olisin joutunut slämmäämään sen pohjaan asti. Voi olla että tuotakin saa vielä alaspäin laskea.
-Vähän olin huolissani tuosta satula/tolppa -kombosta fillarin tilattuani. Mutta kas, kun satulan siirsi miltei taka-asentoon, oli se ihan sopivassa kohdassa. Ergonin legopalikan näköinen jakkarakin vaikuttaa yllättävän mukavalta. 
-Ajossa tuo tuntuu, noh, ihan hyvältä. Maastossa tietty kammet kolisee kivikkoon, ja asvaltilla kanttailu on vähän kulmikkaan tuntuista. En tiiä miten 33 mm Rocket Ronit olis toimineet, sillä vaihdoin ne 41 mm Knardeihin. Onks ne nyt sellaiset soranrouhintakumit? No, ihan kivasti tuntuvat rullaavan, ja maastossakin niiden kanssa pärjää. Tosin pyöriväiä massoja on, eli ei toi mikään raketti oo. Mut kivalta tuntuu toistaiseksi  :Leveä hymy: 
-46/35 edessä ja 11-32 takana --> tarpeeks välityksiä henkilölle, joka ajaa suurimman osan ajasta yksivaihteisella. Mietinnässä: etuvaihtaja mäkeen, 40-piikkinen narrow-wide rattaaksi, ja taakse 11-36 -pakka -mikäli Shimanon 105 -takavaihtaja handlaa sen kokoisen pakan. Mitenkähän on...?

-Saksalainen on tosin jotain tehnyt väärinkin. Tuossahan on edessä 2 ratasta, mutta vasen etuvaihtaja on 3-vaihteinen. Laitoin oitis viestiä firmalle, että se ei oo hyvä juttu  :Vihainen:  EDIT: Hah, shimanon kahvat taitavat kaikki olla sellasii. Oh well, laite muuttuu varmaan 1 X 10:ksi piakkoin. Sit sitä vaihteensiirtäjää voi vaikka napsutella huvikseen ajossa  :Leveä hymy: 
-EDIT2: tossa onkin 1,25" kaulaputki. Ja stemmi. Rajoittaa vaihtoehtoja, mut eipä näillä näkymin oo tarvetta stemmiä vaihtaa.

-Ai niin, ja paino! 9.79 kg (Knardien ja polkimeiden kanssa). Ei se mikään keiju oo, mut varmaan sillä jaksaa silti ajaa.

Hmh. Ei nyt tuu muuta mieleen koska pitää kattoo futista, mut jos on jotain kysyttävää laitteesta niin vastaan mikäli osaan.

----------


## Parru

Ompas hieno tuo canyonin crossi, itsellä oli kanssa tuo tiukassa mietinnässä, vaan arvoin liian kauan niin koot ehtivät loppua. Tuli sitten hankittua cannondale caadx 105 disc.
Olen kyllä tykännyt cannarista kovasti, kokoasiat mietitytti kun ei ole kokemusta maantiepyöristä ennestään, mutta paikallisessa liikkeessä oli sellainen bikescanner (tjsp) mitoituslaitteisto, niin sain ns. samaan hintaan mitoituksen niin tuli tuettua paikallista yrittäjää. Kävin jopa maastoviikkolenkillä kuopiossa cannarilla, enemmän tuli ehkä kannettua pyörää kuin ajettua, mutta silti muistoksi jäi kampiin komeat skraidut! Nyt on muutama sata kilometriä uudella takana ja meno maistuu hyvältä!

----------


## fiber

Tänne kotiutui CaadX Ultegra. En olisi kokeilematta uskonut, että 56 on minulle oikea koko. Painoa niukin naukin alle 10 kg. Ostin samalla kevennyskiekot. Ne plus maantierenkaat höyläävät painon varmaan yhdeksään kiloon. 
Kirjoitin fillarista lyhyen pätkän myös blogiini.

----------


## haedon

Onneksi Cannondale on tehnyt ensi vuoden SuperX:ät taas tyhmän värisiksi (oma mielipide) niin ei tule kiusausta laittaa tilaukseen. Toi olis ollut kuitenkin houkuttelevan hintainen (noin 3000e) ja kun vanhaan olen niin kovin tyytyväinen niin mielellään saman levyjarruilla hankkisin :Hymy: :

----------


## plr

Minkälaiset välitykset tuossa SuperX:ssä on? Näyttää olevan vain yksi eturatas.

----------


## haedon

Vakiona tuossa on 42t edessä ja takana 11-26. Eteen saa varmaan alkaen 38t ja taakse max 11-32. Sram Force CX1 oli osasarjana.

----------


## plr

Pitäisi päästä kokeilemaan miten hyvin nuo välitykset toimivat cyclossa.

----------


## izmo

Ittellä titaani maasturissa nyt 42 edessä ja takana maatiepakka Dura-Ace 12 - 27 ja välitys tuntuu hyvältä hiekkatielle nopeillle poluille ja maantiellä riittää aika pitkälle

----------


## stenu

Kyllä ne krossissa toimii, kun valitsee eturattaan koon radan profiilin mukaan. Mutta jos meinaa ajella samoilla väleillä kurakrossia, rospuutto-GG:tä, työmatkaa ja vielä slikseillä asfalttia, niin voi olla vähän niin ja näin  :Hymy: 

E: ....tai sitten pitää olla Izmon jalat

----------


## snowfake

Hmh. Inflitet jo loppu, Roven tarjouskin meni ohi. Mikäs nyt sitten? Töihin pitäis jollain päästä, ja ajella ens kesänä kevyttä pk-lenkkiä maantiellä. Talvellakin ois jees ajella.

----------


## JohannesP

> Hmh. Inflitet jo loppu, Roven tarjouskin meni ohi. Mikäs nyt sitten? Töihin pitäis jollain päästä, ja ajella ens kesänä kevyttä pk-lenkkiä maantiellä. Talvellakin ois jees ajella.



Oota vähän aikaa, että julkasevat 2015 vuoden Inflitejä.

----------


## snowfake

> Oota vähän aikaa, että julkasevat 2015 vuoden Inflitejä.



Taitaa mennä jonnekin lokakuulle että niitä saa, tässä ois ihan hyviä ajokelejä ennen sitäkin  :Hymy:

----------


## Miki-

Itselle tulossa monikäyttöpyöräksi tällainen: http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2014...eries/F5X.aspx

Kivijalasta sain täsmälleen samaan hintaan kuin esim. bike-discount.de. Kolme pyörää tänä vuonna kasanneena päädyin kompliittiin, että pääsisi vaan nopeammin ajamaan. Ei malttais odottaa  :Hymy:  Viimeistään ensi keväänä sitten toiset kiekot maantielle, ja jos noi stokkikiekot tuntuu huonoilta, niin vaihdetaan sitten rossikiekotkin. Muuten pitäisi olla ihan riittävän hyvät palikat itselleni, ja suht kevyt runko. Tarkoitus ajella asfalttia, hiekkatietä, polkuja, pienimuotoista reissuakin, oikeastaan kaikkea muuta paitsi kauppareissuja.

Hintaahan jäi siis 1799€. Ei mielestäni lainkaan paha muiden merkkien hiilikuitucrossareihin verrattuna. On-onen dirty disco ois ollut halvempi, mutta jostain syystä en lämmennyt sille...

----------


## tourer

en tiedä tuleeko tämä nyt oikeeseen ketjuun, mutta eikö triplakammet ois hyvät krossarissa? ainakin tämmöselle heikompijalkaselle?

onko semmottiis edes hirveästi tarjolla kompliittina ainakaa?

----------


## jarnose

> en tiedä tuleeko tämä nyt oikeeseen ketjuun, mutta eikö triplakammet ois hyvät krossarissa? ainakin tämmöselle heikompijalkaselle?
> 
> onko semmottiis edes hirveästi tarjolla kompliittina ainakaa?



Mun Tiagra-osaisessa Focuksessa on triplakammet.

----------


## CamoN

> en tiedä tuleeko tämä nyt oikeeseen ketjuun, mutta eikö triplakammet ois hyvät krossarissa? ainakin tämmöselle heikompijalkaselle?



Krossaria voi käyttää niin monenlaiseen ajoon että riippuu ihan käyttötarkoituksesta. Speksailin itselleni krossaria, mutta se jäi toistaiseksi pöytälaatikkoon. Siihen olisi tullut varmaankin 1x10, 38T eteen ja 11-28 tai 11-32 pakka. Käyttö olisi ollut arkipainotteista, talvella ehkä vähän lenkkeilyä.

Tilanne muuttuisi täysin jos pyörään liittäisi peräkärryn ja heittäisi sinne lapsen tai kaksi. Tai jos haluaisi välttämättä maksimoida kurjuuden ja rytyyttää käyräsarvisella metsässä.

----------


## imoth

> Itselle tulossa monikäyttöpyöräksi tällainen: http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2014...eries/F5X.aspx
> 
> Kivijalasta sain täsmälleen samaan hintaan kuin esim. bike-discount.de. Kolme pyörää tänä vuonna kasanneena päädyin kompliittiin, että pääsisi vaan nopeammin ajamaan. Ei malttais odottaa  Viimeistään ensi keväänä sitten toiset kiekot maantielle, ja jos noi stokkikiekot tuntuu huonoilta, niin vaihdetaan sitten rossikiekotkin. Muuten pitäisi olla ihan riittävän hyvät palikat itselleni, ja suht kevyt runko. Tarkoitus ajella asfalttia, hiekkatietä, polkuja, pienimuotoista reissuakin, oikeastaan kaikkea muuta paitsi kauppareissuja.
> 
> Hintaahan jäi siis 1799€. Ei mielestäni lainkaan paha muiden merkkien hiilikuitucrossareihin verrattuna. On-onen dirty disco ois ollut halvempi, mutta jostain syystä en lämmennyt sille...



Ostitko 2015 mallin? Linkki ei toimi enää. http://www.feltbicycles.com/Internat...83946/f5x.aspx

Olitko tyytyväinen hankintaan tai kerro kun saat pyörän? Oliko hiilikuiturunko syy miksi hankit Feltin?

Missähän Feltiin voisi tutustua Suomessa? Myyköhän keskisessä Suomessa mikään liike sitä?

----------


## izmo

> en tiedä tuleeko tämä nyt oikeeseen ketjuun, mutta eikö triplakammet ois hyvät krossarissa? ainakin tämmöselle heikompijalkaselle?
> 
> onko semmottiis edes hirveästi tarjolla kompliittina ainakaa?



jos oikein kovia latupohjia nousee niin ehkä sitten voi heittää ketjun 24 piikkiselle rattaalle :Cool: 

yhtäkkiä tulee mieleen Pirkanmaalla Lastenojanvuoren nousut Birkalassa tossa on tiukat töppäreet mutta nekin menee kyllä 34 rattaalla

----------


## tourer

Eipä näy Larun pyörän sivuilla olevan semmosta Focusta tarjolla.. En muutenkaan tunnu löytävän krossaria jossa olisi triplakammet ja levyjarrut.

----------


## JackOja

> ...eikö triplakammet ois hyvät krossarissa? ainakin tämmöselle heikompijalkaselle?



Mä olen heikkojalkainen ja minusta kolme eturatasta on liioittelua ellei ole Alpeille tjsp. lähdössä

----------


## tourer

Rosen cyclocrossariin voi näköjään valita triplakammet. Muutenkin näyttää speksit aika hyvältä. Mitkäköhän kiekot tuohon kannattaisi valita:

Rose CR1900 Disc
Mavic Crossride
Mavic Crossone 29"
vai Rose Xeon DX-1850 CL disc

AIka hintsusti löytyy tietoa noista Rosen omista kiekoista?

Ainakin nuo Rosen kiekot näyttävät olevan kevyempiä molemmat verrattuna Maviceihin.

----------


## imoth

Nyt on uudet Canyon Inflitet julkaistu: http://www.canyon.com/_en/roadbikes/...nflite-al.html
Toimitukset vasta marraskuussa.

----------


## Elucca

Mitkä ovat mahdollisuuteni cyclocrossiin alle tonnilla? Käytetty kävisi hyvin, ei vain oikein tunnu löytyvän, 170 cm pituudella keskikokoiset pyörät kun ovat hieman isoja. Yhtä olen tiiraillut mutta 54 cm koko vähän mietityttää.

Evon Cross ilmeni vaihtoehtona jonka saisi poistomallina uutena kaupasta budjettiin sopivaan hintaan. Siitäkin on näillä foorumeilla pari kertaa kyselty, mutta lähinnä on ilmennyt vain epäilyjä merkin tuntemattomuudesta sekä osin puuttuvasta infosta nettisivulla: http://www.evoncycles.fi/?page=evoncross
Osasarja vaikuttaa hintaisekseen ihan asiallisille, mutta mitään enempää en osaa sanoa. Sattuuko kellään olemaan kokemuksia tai muita vaihtoehtoja? Vapaa-ajan pyöräilyyn ja käytännön reissuihin tämä tulisi, joten mitään kohtuuttoman hifistelyominaisuuksia en kaipaa. Enkä tällä rahalla saakaan.

----------


## Leewi

> Mitkä ovat mahdollisuuteni cyclocrossiin alle tonnilla? Käytetty kävisi hyvin, ei vain oikein tunnu löytyvän, 170 cm pituudella keskikokoiset pyörät kun ovat hieman isoja. Yhtä olen tiiraillut mutta 54 cm koko vähän mietityttää.



Helposti saa alle tonnilla cyclon. Esim Kona Jake http://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona_Jake_201...A14/&listpos=4 tai selvästi halvempi Kona alu Rove ym ym. 54 on ihan liian iso, joku 50-52 on sinnepäin.

----------


## Elucca

Tuo onkin ainut missä olen nähnyt Jaken alle tonniin, ja totta kai se 53 cm koko on loppu.  :Leveä hymy: 

Voiko tuossa Evon Crossissa mitään suurempaa vikaa olla? Osasarja ja jarrut näyttää olevan samat kuin Jakessakin, jolloin isoimmaksi kysymysmerkiksi jää varmaan runko, johon saa kymmenen vuoden takuun. Silti melkein mieluummin ostaisi Konan tai jonkun muun tunnetun merkin pyörän, mutta... Mitä eroa niissä oikeastaan on? Tietenkin geometria on vähän erilainen, mutta aloittelijana en tarkemmin tiedä mitä geometrialta haluan ja tuskin huomaisin eroa.

----------


## Ulkorengas

> Tuo onkin ainut missä olen nähnyt Jaken alle tonniin, ja totta kai se 53 cm koko on loppu.



Oletko kysynyt? Suuri osa liikkeistä ilmoittaa pyyntihinnan netissä, myyntihinta voi olla ihan jotain muuta.

----------


## Slim_Jim

Ensivuonna syksyllä olisi AMK-opinnot edessä ja kiinnostaisi hankkia kulkupeliksi cyclocross.
Kiehtoisi eniten SINKULA, mahdollisesti levareilla. Eikö tuommoista kokoonpanoa pystyisi ihan liikkeessä vinkumaan että tekisivät jostain perus cyclocrossarista.
Jätetään vaihteet veke vaan jne? Opiskelijabudjetilla sellainen helppohoitoisuus olisi pop, sinkula menisi aika "kepeästi" läpi joulukuun loskat, ei ketju rahisisi vaihtajaan jos ei ihan aina ole varaa heittää pyörää huoltoon.

Tai mitenkäs jos vaihteisto olisi kuten maastopyörissä on muotina, edessä yksi ratas? Mitenköhän sellainen toimisi.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Ensivuonna syksyllä olisi AMK-opinnot edessä ja kiinnostaisi hankkia kulkupeliksi cyclocross.
> Kiehtoisi eniten SINKULA, mahdollisesti levareilla. Eikö tuommoista kokoonpanoa pystyisi ihan liikkeessä vinkumaan että tekisivät jostain perus cyclocrossarista.
> Jätetään vaihteet veke vaan jne? Opiskelijabudjetilla sellainen helppohoitoisuus olisi pop, sinkula menisi aika "kepeästi" läpi joulukuun loskat, ei ketju rahisisi vaihtajaan jos ei ihan aina ole varaa heittää pyörää huoltoon.
> 
> Tai mitenkäs jos vaihteisto olisi kuten maastopyörissä on muotina, edessä yksi ratas? Mitenköhän sellainen toimisi.




Varmaan auttais aika paljon, jos kertoisit käytettävissä olevan budjetin. 

Niin ja en sit tiedä, miten pyöräliikkeissä suhtaudutaan siihen, että menet kysymään, paljonko saat alennusta jos tuosta myynnissä olevasta cyclocrossista poistetaan vaihteet (jos sitä tarkoitit).


1 x 10 aivan hyvä, mulla on krossarissa edessä 40-piikkinen (narrow/wide) ratas ja takana 11-32 -pakka. Ihan riittävästi vaihteita (entiselle fiksimuushaajalle  :Vink:  ) ja toistaiseksi ketjut ovat pysyneet paikallaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Slim_Jim

> Varmaan auttais aika paljon, jos kertoisit käytettävissä olevan budjetin. 
> 
> Niin ja en sit tiedä, miten pyöräliikkeissä suhtaudutaan siihen, että menet kysymään, paljonko saat alennusta jos tuosta myynnissä olevasta cyclocrossista poistetaan vaihteet (jos sitä tarkoitit).
> 
> 
> 1 x 10 aivan hyvä, mulla on krossarissa edessä 40-piikkinen (narrow/wide) ratas ja takana 11-32 -pakka. Ihan riittävästi vaihteita (entiselle fiksimuushaajalle  ) ja toistaiseksi ketjut ovat pysyneet paikallaan



Kyllähän mä siihen pystyisin noin 1500e laittamaan.
Ihan kelpaisi malliston halvin alucrossari josta otettaisiin vain triplat pois. Yksi ratas edessä, kymppi tjsp. takana.
Tai sitten kokonaan sinkula. How hard can it be?

----------


## reappear

Omien kysymisteni perusteella halvemmissa pyörissä ei triplan vaihtaminen yhden eturattaan versioksi ei ainakaan hintaa laske, mutta hintavammissa kampisetti voi olla kalliimpi ja sen vaihtaminen alentaa hintaa. Tosin tuo 1500e riittänee jo siihen että ottaa haluaman alucrossarin ja siihen ostaa vain erikseen yhten eturattaan kampisetin tai triplasta poistaa turhat pois?

----------


## miq

> En tiiä miten 33 mm Rocket Ronit olis toimineet, sillä vaihdoin ne 41 mm Knardeihin. Onks ne nyt sellaiset soranrouhintakumit? No, ihan kivasti tuntuvat rullaavan, ja maastossakin niiden kanssa pärjää. Tosin pyöriväiä massoja on, eli ei toi mikään raketti oo. Mut kivalta tuntuu toistaiseksi



Sopiiko kysyä mistä Knardin gumekset hankit? Pikaisen Guuglauksen perusteella rapakon toiselta puolelta löytyy, mutta postit nousee suolaiseksi.

----------


## haedon

> Sopiiko kysyä mistä Knardin gumekset hankit? ...



Bike24:ssa näytti olevan ainakin kun kumeksia sieltä kattelin krossariin.

----------


## Mcross

http://www.rosebikes.fi/bike/rose-pr...ldn4-ldn5-ldn6  Tuosta poistat eturattaat ja etuvaihtajan. Sitten laitat sellasen yhden rattaan eturattaan ja hinta jää alle 1500 e.

----------


## Ulkorengas

> Omien kysymisteni perusteella halvemmissa pyörissä ei triplan vaihtaminen yhden eturattaan versioksi ei ainakaan hintaa laske, mutta hintavammissa kampisetti voi olla kalliimpi ja sen vaihtaminen alentaa hintaa. Tosin tuo 1500e riittänee jo siihen että ottaa haluaman alucrossarin ja siihen ostaa vain erikseen yhten eturattaan kampisetin tai triplasta poistaa turhat pois?



Anteeksi tietämättömyyteni, mutta millä tavalla pyörän ominaisuudet paranevat, jos alkuperäisen esim. 3-v etuvaihtajan poistaa ja laittaa tilalle yhden rattaan? Eikö saman asian ajaisi, jos pitäisi etuvaihtajan keskimmäisellä rattaalla koko ajan? Suurimmalla ja pienimmällä vaihteella ajettaessa ketjut kuitenkin kulkevat melko vinossa, oli edessä sitten kolmesta rattaasta keskimmäinen tai ainoa ratas.

----------


## FoMoCo

> Krossaria voi käyttää niin monenlaiseen ajoon että riippuu ihan käyttötarkoituksesta. Speksailin itselleni krossaria, mutta se jäi toistaiseksi pöytälaatikkoon. Siihen olisi tullut varmaankin 1x10, 38T eteen ja 11-28 tai 11-32 pakka. Käyttö olisi ollut arkipainotteista, talvella ehkä vähän lenkkeilyä.
> 
> Tilanne muuttuisi täysin jos pyörään liittäisi peräkärryn ja heittäisi sinne lapsen tai kaksi. Tai jos haluaisi välttämättä maksimoida kurjuuden ja rytyyttää käyräsarvisella metsässä.



Suoratankoinen cyclocrossari jossa 42T edessä ja maastopakka 12-36T takana.
Toimii hyvin sekä työmatkatemmossa että muksun peräkärryn kanssa.
Vähän isot hyppäykset ehkä välityksissä mutta siihenkin tottuu ja sen antaa anteeksi varsinkin kun voi heittää 36T rattaalle ylämäessä kun peräkärryssä on viikon ostokset ja lapsi.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Sopiiko kysyä mistä Knardin gumekset hankit? Pikaisen Guuglauksen perusteella rapakon toiselta puolelta löytyy, mutta postit nousee suolaiseksi.



Ihan kivijalasta eli Foxcompista. 120 tpi versiot kustansi rapiat 40€ kappale, jos oikein muistan.

----------


## kmw

Kuis ne Knardit rossarissa? Rullaus, vetopito, sivuttaispito jne. Kyselen kun nuo 29+ kuskit ei ihan kaikilta osin ole olleet tyytyväisiä niihin. Käsittääkseni kuvio ja seos on sama. Korjatkaa jos olen väärässä.

----------


## izmo

> Anteeksi tietämättömyyteni, mutta millä tavalla pyörän ominaisuudet paranevat, jos alkuperäisen esim. 3-v etuvaihtajan poistaa ja laittaa tilalle yhden rattaan? Eikö saman asian ajaisi, jos pitäisi etuvaihtajan keskimmäisellä rattaalla koko ajan? Suurimmalla ja pienimmällä vaihteella ajettaessa ketjut kuitenkin kulkevat melko vinossa, oli edessä sitten kolmesta rattaasta keskimmäinen tai ainoa ratas.



Kaksi eturatasta on yleensä parempi kuin kolme kun kolmessa just laitinmaiset rattaat on sivussa ketjulinjasta

Periaatteessa tripla kammessa on keskinmäinen ratas oikeessa linjassa...

----------


## stenu

> Kiehtoisi eniten SINKULA, mahdollisesti levareilla. Eikö tuommoista kokoonpanoa pystyisi ihan liikkeessä vinkumaan että tekisivät jostain perus cyclocrossarista.
> Jätetään vaihteet veke vaan jne? Opiskelijabudjetilla sellainen helppohoitoisuus olisi pop



Ihan vaan vaihteet romukoppaan heittämällähän pyörä ei sinkuloidu, koska 1-vaihteisessa tarvitaan joku systeemi ketjun kiristämiseksi. Yksinkertaisimmillaan se voi tietysti olla vaikka purettu takavaihtaja, koka on rajoitinruuveilla säädetty yhteen kohtaan. Puolet sinkulan ideasta katoaa kyllä samalla, kun ketju tekee turhia mutkia, kuten vaihdefilossa. Oikeassa sinkularungossa on jonkinmoinen systeemi, jolla taka-akselin ja keskiön välistä etäisyyttä pystyy säätämään.

Genesis Day One Disc on yksi tuollainen edullisempi 1-vaihdekrossari, jossa on teräsrunko ja mekaaniset levarit. Day Oneen ei vaihteita oikein järkevästi saa jälkeenpäin, jos vaihteettomuus rupeaa myöhemmin ahdistamaan.

http://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/bikes/...s/day-one-disc

Sitten Evansin housebrandille näyttäisi juuri tulleen tällainen alumiinirunkoinen ja hydraulisilla levareilla varustettu, josta näyttäisi löytyvän vaihtajankorvakekin, joten ainakin taakse pystyy vaihtajan tarvittaessa lisäämään.

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/...-bike-ec071310

Lisäksi samaiselta merkiltä löytyy takavaihtajalla, yhdellä eturattaalla ja hydraulisilla levareilla varustettuja versioita 900-1700 euron hintahaarukassa. Halpaversiossa on tosin tangonpäävaihtajat.

----------


## Jakke81

canyon:nin uusia malleja katellu al 9.0 ja al 9.0 s.
aika erityyppiset välitykset noissa. 
Pää asiassahan tuo omassa käytössä tulee maantielle, mutta ympärivuotiseen käyttöön. kumpaan noissa nyt sitten kannattaa päätyä? tietysti saahan noita rattaita jälkikäteen erillaisia variaatioita ja voihan vaikka toisiin kiekkoihin laittaa erillaisen takapakan välityksiltään.
lokasuojat joka tapauksessa omassa käytössä pitää olla ja nuohan löytyy valmiina tuosta al 9.0s mallista.

entä koosta kokemusta pituus about 173 inseam n.80 tarkkamitta pitää tarkistaa tossa. eli s vaiko pitääkö jopa xs. onko jollakin oulun alueella noita lasten koon pyöriä jotta vois vaikka kokeilla?

saatavuushan oli pitkässä kuusessa noilla uusilla malleilla.

----------


## Työmatkamankeli

Etsinnässä olisi ympärivuotiseen työmatkailuun väliä HKI-Porvoo vajaa 50km suuntaansa (Kehätien vartta - Uusi Porvoontie - Helsingintie - Kilpilahden teollisuusalue) fillaria alta 2000euron sisältäen lukkopolkimet/kengät/lokarit. Näiden päälle sitten toiset kiekot/renkaat talvi/kesä kausille.
Valistunut arvaus olisi jonkin näköinen cyclocross alumiini rungolla, hiilikuitu etuhaarukalla, hydraulisilla levyjarruilla. Omaan käyttöön sopivista välityksistä olen kohtuu pihalla.

Fillarointi taustaa ei ole sen vertaa kuin viime syksynä otin taloyhtiön varastoon hylätyn naisten Helkaman 51cm rungolla, jonka hyvin nopeasti ristin syntimankeliksi n. 20kg painonsa takia. Siitä lähtien polkenut töihin neljä kertaa viikossa 25km suuntaansa mäkistä asfaltti reittiä.

Parin kuukauden arvuuttelun tuloksena seuraavanlaisia ehdokkaita löytänyt listalle:
- Cannondale CAAD10 5 105
- Trek Crockett 5 Disc
- Kona Jake the Snake
- Merida CC-5D
- Felt F5x
- Canyon Inflite 8/8S
- Canyon Inflite 9/9S

Omat speksit (mitattu tämän videon http://youtu.be/VwIMkqhWbBY mukaan kaverin avustuksella):
- Canyonin nettisivujen laskurilla antoi koon 60/XL, joka osui yksiin Konan kokotaulukon kanssa
- pituus: 192cm
- paino: 120kg
- sisäjalka: 93cm
- kädet: 67cm
- vartalo: 70cm
- reidet: 41cm
- hartiat: 44cm


Kiitos niille, jotka jaksoivat lukea.

----------


## Jullikka

onko näihin pyöriin mahdollista saada hydrauliset levyjarrut? Ai miksi? Koska ne vaan on sata kertaa paremmat ku mekaaniset. Painosta ei niin väliksi.

----------


## IncBuff

On. Sramilta ja Shimanolta löytyy.

----------


## Vrad

hinta vaan pompsahtaa kivasti, mutta sehän onkin köyhien ongelma..   :Vink:

----------


## tunkkari

Mulla linkin mukainen Wilierin cyclo oheisilla TRP Hy/Rd jarruilla ja voin suositella. Bike-Discountissa 120€/kpl.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8T6cON6y_Y

http://www.wilier.com/en/products/int/road/cross-disc-alu

----------


## JohannesP

Nuo Hy/Rd jarrut ovat asialliset jos haluaa päivittää pyörään jälkikäteen mekaanisten tilalle nuo. Itse en nää rahallisesti järkevänä ostaa uutta pyörää mekaanisilla, johon sit lisää suorilta 240€ uusiin jarruihin. Nuo eivät kuitenkaan ole oikeat hydrauliset eli sijoittuvat mekaanisten ja hydraulisten väliin. 

Kyllä tuossa 2k€ hintaluokassa on valinnanvaraa useemmaltakin valmistajalta jos mukaan laskee myös nuo Hy/Rd jarrut.

Lisäisin vaihtoehtoihin Evancyclesin talon omat mallit mm:
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/...-bike-ec071309
Näistä on vaan vaikea löytää mitään kokemuksia.

Itselläni on myös hankinnassa ihan oikeilla hydraulisilla jarruilla cyclo ja valitettavasti tämän vuoden Cruxeissa on päädytty juurikin noihin Hy/Rd. Crux E5 disc olisi kivan erilainen runko ja paikallinen kauppias laski runkosetistä kasatessa hinnan kipuavan pariin tonniin muistaakseni vähän sekalaisella varustuksella. (Sramin 1x11 kahvat + jarrut, normaali 11 speed takavaihtajalla hinnan takia, Rotorin kammet...)

Itsekin tässä juuri mietin mihin laittaisi rahat kiinni kun budjetti parissa tonnissa. Tällähetkellä vahvimmilla Canyonin 9.0 joka ei kylläkään säväytä muuta kuin hinnallaan. Tarvittaessa kaapin perältä löytyy titaaninen Van Nicholaksen crossari runko, mihinkä voisin adaptoida osat Canyonista. Tarvisi vaan sijoittaa 300-350€ hiilarikeulaan suoralla putkella jotta olisin tyytyväinen siihen kokoonpanoon.

----------


## Jullikka

itellä on putjetti suurinpiirtein sen 2k hujakoilla. Nuo hydrauliset jarrut on ehdottomat. Kai tuolla rahalla saa tämmöselle 172cm hukkapätkälle asiallisen menopelin... 

edit: niin, ja ne lisäjarrukahvat on myös pakolliset. Vaihteita sais olla maksimissaa 2 x 10.

----------


## arctic biker

Saattaapi olla aika hankala projekti ympätä lisäjarrukahvat nestejarruihin.

----------


## rjrm

Pakko sanoa kokemuksesta, että lisäjarrukahvvat on turhat. Purin ne pois. Hydrauliset jarrutkaan eivåt ole vålttämättömyys...

----------


## Jullikka

no joo, ne ei ole pakolliset mutta plussaa... Pitkänmatkan pyöräksihän se tulisikin. Maisemapyörä on erikseen. Onko niitä muita malleja tuohon 2k hintaan ku tuo http://www.evanscycles.com/products/...-bike-ec071309

----------


## CamoN

En omista cyclocrossia enkä taida mitään ymmärtää niiden päälle. Mikä on tämä lisäjarrukahva ja miksi sellaiset pitää olla pyörässä? Asennetaanko ne siihen stemmin lähelle ohjaustangon suoralle osuudelle? Pitäisikö siihen lisätä varmuuden välttämiseksi myös lisävaihdekahvat?

Hankkisin kahden tonnin cycloksi Canyonin Infliten. Valitettavasti ohjehinta jää jonkun matkaa alle kahden tonnin, mutta jääpähän enemmän paalua käytettäväksi esimerkiksi ajovarusteisiin. Ainut huono puoli on melko heikko saatavuus tällä hetkellä.

----------


## IncBuff

> no joo, ne ei ole pakolliset mutta plussaa... Pitkänmatkan pyöräksihän se tulisikin. Maisemapyörä on erikseen. Onko niitä muita malleja tuohon 2k hintaan ku tuo http://www.evanscycles.com/products/...-bike-ec071309



Kaupunkikäytössä ne lisajarrukahvat jotenkin ymmärtää, mutta tuollaisessa käytössä niillä ei tee mitään. Vievät vaan turhaa tilaa tangosta.

Mites Cannondale? http://www.evanscycles.com/products/...-bike-ec071031

----------


## kuovipolku

"Haluatko lisäjarrukahvat koukkusarviseen pyörääsi? Monet ovat huomanneet
lisäjarrukahvojen äärimmäisen kätevyyden esimerkiksi kaupunkiajossa, ja
tästä tuotteesta on tullut lyhyessä ajassa yksi myyntihiteistämme!"

Bar-top brakes, top-mounted brake levers, dual brake levers, secondary brake levers on the tops of the bars.

Kuva.


Jos jostain syystä haluaa ajaa kädet tangon yläosasta kiinni pitäen, on nopeampaa ja turvallisempaa kun voi jarruttaa irrottamatta ja vaihtamatta otetta normaalille jarrukahvalle. 

Itse en ymmärrä miksi kaupunkiajossa ei voisi pitää käsiä jarrukahvoilla. Cyclocrossajossa asennon pitäisi olla tasapainoinen ja tangon muodon ja kahvojen paikan oikein mitoitettu siten että jarruille yltää hyvin, joten siinäkään en näe tarvetta lisäjarrukahvoille. Oikeat cyclocrosskuskit tietävät tosin varmasti mitä tekevät ja mitä tarvitsevat, mutta rohkenen epäillä että kyseessä on myös (aikansa?) muoti-ilmiö, jossa pyörävalmistajien yllyttämät tavikset matkivat pro-kuskeja tajuamatta etteivät he esim. aja mukulakiviteitä viittäkymppiä kädet tangon yläosassa.

----------


## tunkkari

Lisäjarrukahvojen tarpeellisuudesta osaan sanoa sen, että itse en niitä ole kaivannut. Edes kaupungissa. Oli ensin Kona Jake The Snake, jossa mekaaniset levyt. Olivat kyllä umpisurkeat. En tykännyt lainkaan. Pyörä oli muutenkin raskaan ja kömpelöhkön oloinen. Nyt tuo uusi Wilierin cross HY/RD jarruilla. Pyörä itsessään hakkaa Konan mennen tullen ja jarrut kyllä toimivat loistavasti. Tosin kokemustavielä varsin vähän. Jarrutus tuntuma ei kyllä juuri poikkea hydraulisesta jarrusta. Loistavasti toimiva köyhän miehen hydr. levari  :Hymy:

----------


## Jami2003

Lisäjarrukahvoja tarvitsisi todellisessa maastoajossa mäkisellä polulla missä ei voi ajaa droppi tangolta ja kädet väsyy jarruttaessa kahvoilta. Ilmankin pärjää..

----------


## Ulkorengas

Itse en käytännössä milloinkaan pidä käsiä paikassa, jossa lisäjarruhavoihin ylettyisi, jos sellaiset olisi. Ote on liian kapea ja ajaminen siksi huteraa. Asia korostuu poluilla. Ennen vanhaan, kun lisäjarrukahvat oli tangon alla siten, että ne oli suorassa yhteydessä varsinaisiin jarrukahvoihin, niistä sentään oli hyötyä. Mutta näistä nykyisistä malleista ei ole.

----------


## Jullikka

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...37539/wg_id-40

saisko tuolla kapistuksella rahoilleen vastinetta? Näyttää ainaki hyvälle. 53 tai 56 olis varmasti hyvä runko koko ku 172 on pituutta... Inseamia en nyt muista enkä pääse mittailemaan...

----------


## stenu

> ...kädet väsyy jarruttaessa kahvoilta...



Tuohon ilmeisesti auttaa se, että hankkii pyörän, jossa on kunnolliset jarrut. Mun pyörä pysähtyy tiukemmassakin maastoajossa kahvoilta kahdella sormella kevyesti puristaen. Jarruina Trp:n mini-V-VANNEJARRUT.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ulkorengas

> Tuohon ilmeisesti auttaa se, että hankkii pyörän, jossa on kunnolliset jarrut.



Jokainen tietysti kokee asiat omalla tavallaan. Mutta jos käsien väsymisen syy on tarve käyttä voimaa jarrutettaessa, nykyisen pyörän huoltokin saattaa auttaa.

----------


## timpe

Lisäjarrukahvoja tulee lähinnä käytettyä kaupunkiliikenteessä, koska asento silloin pystympi, nopeus hitaampi ja näkee hieman helpommin ympärilleen. Eritoten jos on lapsi kärryssä tai peräpyörässä mukana niin tulee näin ajettua. Jarrutusteho on myös suurempi, ja se on joskus tarpeen lisälastin kanssa. Mutta muuten ne on aika hyödyttömät, en ole ottanut poiskaan kun siinä ovat.

Asiasta toiseen, uusi runko odottaa noutoa kaupassa (Trek Boone disc 54). Olipas taas vaikeaa tuon geometrian kanssa ja vaikka olen fittingissäkin käynyt maantiepyörän kanssa, niin silti sitä piti vaan alkaa arpomaan ja lukemamaan artikkeleita miten cyclon tulee olla erilainen geometrialtaan kuin maantiepyörän. Yleinen konsensus oli, että korkeampi ja lyhyempi.

Boone 56 3 cm korkeampi, mutta about sama pituus kuin maantiepyörässä (maantiepyörän stemmi on vaihdellut 90 ja 100 mm välissä), 54 sama korkeus ja sentin lyhyempi. Ei muuta kuin testaamaan, spacereilla maantiepyörää vajaa kolme senttiä ylemmäs (oli säätövaraa) ja muutaman millin sisään sama geo kuin 56 Boonessa 10 mm stemmillä. Satasen lenkki, olipas surkeaa, hartiat ihan jumissa, ja buranaa kehiin lenkin jälkeen, koko ajan jotenkin epäluonnollisen korkea ja samalla kurottavakin asento. Nyt on maantiellä droppia 10 cm ja kun heitti 7 cm:ään, niin eipä siis ollutkaan enää ollenkaan niin hyvä ja ero oli yllättävänkin iso.

Nykycyclo on Focus 56, joka hyvin sama geo kuin 54 Boone, joten siinä mielessäkin tuttu geometria, ja ostoprosessin alussa ajatus, että about samoilla mennään. Kuten sanottu, niin siltikin piti epäröidä kun useimmat nettitotuudet olisi ohjannut kuitenkin tuohon korkeampaan runkoon. Onneksi oli lisäksi tuo maantiepyörälle tehty fitting alla, niin oli kohtuuvarma olo. Kun puhutaan kohtuullisen kalliista rungosta, niin en ihan lonkalta kuitenkaan halunnut ostaa. Kannattaa todellakkin tehdä testejä/koeajoja eri set-up:eilla, niin on varmempi olo ettei tee vikaostosta. 

Omat mitat 182 ja satulan korkeus keskiöstä 765mm, satulan nokan (fizik kurve) set back keskiöstä 81 mm, satulan nokasta tangon keskelle 555mm. Nämä mitat toteutuu stack 560 ja reach 394 pyörällä, jossa ohjainlaakerin päällä kaikkiaan vajaa kolme senttiä spacereita.

Eli summa summarum, korkea ei ole aina mukavampi ja parempi, vaikka nettitotuus voi muuta ehdottaa. Rungoksi minun tapauksessa pyörä, joka vastaa geolta hyvin paljon maantiepyörää ja pelivaraa ylöspäin, jos jatkossa siltä tuntuu. 56 mallissa ei olisi päässyt alaspäin kuin suuremmilla kulmilla olevilla stemmeillä, mikä jo vähän hassun näköistä ja turhaa, koska pienemmässä pelivaraa riittävästi. Ainoa mikä harmillista pienemmässä rungossa, että tolpan set back ei meinää riittää 74 asteisella satulaputkella, satula pitää vetää niin lähes niin taakse kuin mahdollista. Nyt tallissa kaksi 73 asteista ja niissä reilu sentti säätövaraa.

Nyt sitten pitäisi palikkaa ostaa tuohon runkoon, vahva ajatus olisi koota kokonaisuus ilman vaijereita. Koskaan ennen en ole pyörää kasannut, mutta yritän nyt ainakin. Keskiön seudulle Rotoria, joka on helppo päivittää esim. Power2Maxilla myöhemmin. Suurin kysymys on levyjarrukiekot, tubeless vai tuubi. Onko tuubeista jotain etua verrattuna tubeless-setuppiin? Tubelekset saa ainakin sisurilla paikattua tien päällä, minkä takia olen "tubeless ready" vanteisiin kallistumassa. Mielipiteitä ja ehdotuksia? Budjetti 500-1000e. Taitaa kuulua tosin paremmin tuonne renkaat ja vanteet osastolle.

----------


## Avokid

> Mä olen heikkojalkainen ja minusta kolme eturatasta on liioittelua ellei ole Alpeille tjsp. lähdössä



Aikaisemmin ajattelin samoin, mutta viime kesänä kun kiersin Päijänteen retkivarustuksella niin alkoi Sysmässä mäet tuntumaan 36-28 ratastuksella liian tuskaiselta. Ei pystynyt pitämään kadenssia riittävän korkealla vaan alkoi polvissa tuntumaan.
Nyt tallissa odottaa eteen 34 ja taakse 11-32 jos se vaikka auttaisi riittävästi.

----------


## stenu

^^ Korkea ja lyhyt runko krossareista puhuttaessa viittaa "klassiseen europpalaiseen" krossigeometriaan, jossa runko on tehty mahdollisimman helposti olalla kannettavaksi ja varustettu korkealla keskiöllä, jotta polkimien häkit ei osu maahan jalkautumistilanteissa. Modernimman jenkkityylin mukaan runko on puolestaan pidempi ja matalampi, mikä on varsinkin teknisemmässä ajossa edellistä toimivampi, mutta huonompi heittää olalle. Mitään muuta syytä sille, että krossirungon pitäisi olla korkea, ei ole. Nyt kun siitä on kulunut pari vuotta, kun häkkipolkimia on viimeksi näkynyt UCI-kisoissa, on euroopplaisia perinteitä noudattaneetkin brändit pikkuhiljaa alkaneet päivittää geometrioitaan...  :Vink:

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Stenun linjoilla tässä. Moderni rossipyörä saa melkeinpä olla pitkä ja matala.Pitkä että voi laittaa lyhyen stemmin -> vakauden ja näppärän ohjauksen ja otb-välttämisen yhdistelmä.Matala keskiöltään -> tuo vakautta mutkiin ja maastoon.Liian pieni krossipyörä on kiikkerä otb-kone, jota ei mahdu edes kantamaan.

----------


## timpe

Nää on kyllä mielenkiintoisia asioita ja netissä löytyy kyllä artikkeleita perustelemaan asioita suuntaan jos toiseen.

Alla sinänsa mielenkiintoiset mitat Sven Nys:in 56 cm pyörästä (http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/a...-boones-39800/)
Kaveri saman pituinen kuin minä ja satula millilleen samalla korkeudella, mutta stemmi 120 mm ja on siis 30 mm pidemmällä kuin mitä itselleni olen speksannut. 
Milloinkaan ei olisi mahdollista minun ajaa noin pitkällä stemmillä. Tämäkin artikkeli oli yksi syy miksi arvoin tuota 56 kokoa, ja lähdin testailemaan miltä
ko. koolla olisi tuntunut ajaa. 
edit: ja kun tuohon lisätään vielä kaverin tangon reach, joka on 8 mm pidempi kuin omani, niin täytyy kyllä ihmetellä/ihailla
miten proffa taipuu. Käytännössä siis noin neljä senttiä pidempi ja saddle to handlebar drop sama. Saa 56 pyörälläkin näköjään
droppia, kun laittaa tuollaisen todella ohuen spacerin, vai miksi tuota yläkoolia nyt sanotaankaan. Mutta ajattelin mennä nyt
100 mm stemmin vs. 90 mm minkä vaatii 56 rungolla, niin voi säätää kumpaankin suuntaan. 
edit2: ja kun vielä tarkemmin katselee, niin proffalla saddle set-back kaksi senttiä vähemmän (toki riippuu satulastakin), niin ero ei nyt
ihan niin dramaattinen tuossa reachissa ole, pari senttiä kuitenkin. 



Height: 1.82m / 5'11 1/2"Weight: 71kg / 156.5lbSaddle height BB centre to top: 765mmSaddle setback: 60mmSeat tube centre to top: 533mmSeat tube centre to centre: 510mmSaddle to bar centre: 572mmSaddle to bar drop: 105mmHead tube length: 157mmTop tube length: 558mm actualTotal weight: 7.75kg/17.08lbStem: Bontrager XXX 120mm

----------


## Anok

Onko kellään kokemuksia xxl:än white pro cx cyclocros pyörästä? 105 osat ja hy/Rd levyjarrut sekä hiilarikeula. Hintaa 999€.

----------


## Velogi

Auttakaas ny, kun KVG ei auta. Mitä painaa Trek Crockett 5 Disc? Alkaa epäilytää kun ei löydy valmistajankaan sivuilta.

----------


## Velogi

> Auttakaas ny, kun KVG ei auta. Mitä painaa Trek Crockett 5 Disc? Alkaa epäilytää kun ei löydy valmistajankaan sivuilta.



Itse itselleni vastaten, 9,8 kg flättipolkimilla. Kävin muutenkin puntaroimassa liikkeessä. Se taitaa olla siinä - meikäläisen eka cyklocrossari.

----------


## MRe

Olisko näistä kahdesta fillarista kokemuksia / kommentteja? Toki tuosta 2015-mallista tuskin on kokemuksia, mutta enemmän ehkä Ridley:stä merkkinä. Molemmat ovat about saman hintaisia liikkeestä ulos kannettuna:
http://www.ridley-bikes.com/fi/en/bi...-20-disc-1502b

http://www.larunpyora.com/product_in...oducts_id=1091

Larun Focus olisi Ultegra-osilla, Ridley Shimanon 105:lla, molemmat hiilarirungolla. Focuksen koko 52 voi tosin olla mulle ylärajalla (173 cm, 30" inseam), Ridleytä saisi sitten 50-senttisenä.

Mulla ei ole näistä CC- (tai edes maantie-) pyöristä mitään aikaisempaa kokemusta. MTB:llä (HT/FS) on tullut ajeltua aiemmin, mutta nyt etsin jotain hieman paremmin rullaavaa jalkojen väliin. Mitäs nuo hiilarirungot? Uskaltaako niitä ottaa henkilö, jota ei enää punnita neuvolassa?

Mihin muuten BB drop vaikuttaa ajotuntumassa? Focuksessa se on 70 ja Ridleyssä 57. Onko yleisesti ottaen jompi kumpi (enemmän/vähemmän) parempi, vai riippuuko se henk.koht. mieltymyksistä tai ajo-olosuhteista. Suurempi lukuhan painaa keskiötä alaspäin jolloin kai koko pyörä on matalampi. Eli siinä mielessä myös Focus voisi olla ok-kokoinen. Vaakaputki näyttäisi olevan molemmissa sama (530).

Ja kokeilemalla tietysti selviää, mikä sopii parhaiten, mutta josko jollain olisi perusteltuja tai perustelemattomia mielipiteitä, niin niitäkin kuulisin mielelläni.

----------


## Vrad

Ridleytä näkee tosi paljon noissa keskieuroopan cyclocross kisoissa, ilmeisesti geometria on tähän hyvin suunniteltu. Korkea BB tuo lisää maavaraa, mutta epävakauttaa ajoa hieman, tosin tähän vaikuttaa moni muukin asia. Tosin Flanderssin mutapelloilla mihin Ridley on suunniteltu, ei oo koskaan liikaa maavaraa. Kummatkin noista ovat varmasti hyviä pyöriä.

----------


## MRe

Pitänee käydä koeajamassa. Nuo Focuksen Ultegra-osat tietysti kuumottaisivat, kun olen XTR:llä tottunut ajelemaan. Toisaalta jos Ridley tuntuu muuten paremmalta, niin kannattaa tietysti panostaa runkoon ja ajoasentoon. Tosin viiden minuutin kokeilulla ei ihmeitä havaitse. Huonon ajoasennon huomaa vasta sitten tunnin lenkin jälkeen. Jos sittenkään. Ajoin varmaan viitisen vuotta päin persettä säädetyllä satulalla ja ihmettelin kun aina puutuu sekä perse että munat. Nyt tajusin siirtää satulaa tuuman eteenpäin ja ajaminen on ollut pelkkää juhlaa... No, tyhmästä päästä kärsii elin.

----------


## stenu

> Mihin muuten BB drop vaikuttaa ajotuntumassa?



Vinkki: lue tämän sivun alkupäässä olevat postaukset #286 ja #287.

----------


## MRe

> Vinkki: lue tämän sivun alkupäässä olevat postaukset #286 ja #287.



Tänks. Olin lukenut ne, mutta että vielä piti ymmärtääkin  :Hymy:  No nyt kuitenkin meni jakeluun.

----------


## Dille92

E: väärä topic

----------


## arctic biker

Tasan vuosi sitten kun ekaa crossarirunnkoani ootin niin erehdyin kysymään BB-dropmittaa tehtaalta, vastaus oli että 50mm. Mie vähän repäisin ajohousujani, onneksi kun itte mittailin niin 63mm.
Nyt 8t km takana ja maantiepyörällä myös kohtuullista reippailua.  Tuo 7 millin ero ei minua riesaa vaikka kuinka cyclossa on isommat renkaat. 
BB-drop luokkaa alle 60mm on mulle nogo tai noway tai kierrän kaukaa.

----------


## MRe

> BB-drop luokkaa alle 60mm on mulle nogo tai noway tai kierrän kaukaa.



Voi olla että tuo Ridley on mulle vähän liian kisarunko. Kun kuitenkin on tarkoitus ajella lähinnä kovapintaisia hiekkateitä tyyliin Helsingin keskuspuisto. Jos haluan lähteä teknisempään maastoon, mulle jää vielä HT.

----------


## MRe

Nyt on Focus koeajettu. Hyvältähän tuo tuntui, sen mitä nyt MTB-kokemuksella näistä maantievehkeistä pystyy sanomaan. Ohjaamo oli ahdas kuin Formulassa, mutta kaipa se onkin tarkoitus. Eikä näitä kai olekaan suunniteltu henkilöille, joiden pituuden ja vyötärönmitan suhde on lähellä ykköstä...

Tuo Focus on Larun omaa tuotantoa, eli ostavat rungot tehtaalta ja fillari sitten kasataan osista Suomessa. Sen takia tuota kokoonpanoa ei löydy Focuksen sivuilta. Siellähän tuo Mares 1.0 on SRAMin osilla.

----------


## JK71

> Nyt on Focus koeajettu. Hyvältähän tuo tuntui, sen mitä nyt MTB-kokemuksella näistä maantievehkeistä pystyy sanomaan. Ohjaamo oli ahdas kuin Formulassa, mutta kaipa se onkin tarkoitus. Eikä näitä kai olekaan suunniteltu henkilöille, joiden pituuden ja vyötärönmitan suhde on lähellä ykköstä...



Olen melkein saman pituinen (172cm, 76cm / 30" inseam) kuin sinä ja olen viikon verran ajellut 52cm Mares CX 3.0:sta vannejarruilla.
Ahtaudesta - ohjaamo tuntuu mukana tulleella 100mm stemmillä ehkä aavistuksen lyhyeltä. Stemmin käänsin jo alaspäin ja taidan laskea 1cm alas, kun nyt on ylimmässä pykälässä. Totuttelen vielä ja sitten koittanen 110-115mm stemmiä.
Nää tunnelmat aiemmin MTB-puolen HT- ja FS-ajoilla ja 1 vkon maantiepyörää kokeilleena.

Ja Ultegra eroaa minusta tuntumaltaan esim. 1vkon kokeilussa olleen maantiepyörän Tiagrasta selvästi - tarkka vs. muovinen. 105 lienee kuitenkin sekin ihan eri planeetalta kuin Tiagra?

Kävin koittamassa jo vähän polkuakin ja hämmästys oli suuri miten hyvä tuolla on sielläkin ajaa...

----------


## MRe

Joo, nää katuvehkeet on näköjään kaikki tällaisiksi kyykkypyöriksi suunniteltu. Ei puhettakaan sellaisesta herrasmiesmäisestä leppoisasta ajelusta kuin FS:llä  :Leveä hymy: 

Ultegrat tuntui tosiaan aika tarkoilta. Ja tuo Shimpan levyjarru myös kovin tehokkaalta, vaikka vertailukohtana on Maguran MT8.

Nuo vaihteet vaatii kyllä "hieman" totuttelua. Kuten myös jarrukahvat. MTB:ssä on tottunut, että jarrukahvat on lähellä stongaa ja voi yhdellä sormella hoidella niitä. Nyt niitä saa hakea tuolta tangonmutkasta ja kurotella, mutta kaikkeen varmaan tottuu...

----------


## mehtä

Onko kellekään käynyt niin onnettomasti, että cyclon hankittuaan maastopyörä on jäänyt vaille käyttöä? Nykyään tulee tuolla  vm 2010 26" täpärillä ajeltua, mutta mietinnässä ollut 29" hankinta. Toisaalta tuo cyclohommaki näyttää niin mukavalta ja lujaa ne menee tuolla huonommallakin polulla -tosissaan saa päästellä, ettei jalkoihin jää. Niin olisiko järkevämpää hommata se 29" maastopyörä vai stten cyclo nykyisen täpärin rinnalle. Ja kun tuntuu, että kannattaisi ostaa heti vähä laadukkaampi jompikumpi, kun en ole sitä sorttia jotka vuoden parin välein vaihtaa uuteen kalustoon. Ja kellarin nurkassa on jonkin sortin maantiepyöräviritelmä, jonka vois ehkä laittaa kiertoon jos cyclon hommais. Niin tämä on vaan tämmöistä ajatukset sanoiksi pohdintaa..

----------


## arctic biker

Niin onnettomasti on käynyt että huolella speksaamani jäykkäperä on melkeinpä postinhaku-hommissa ollut. Vaan annas olla kun innostunun niin hyvä tuokin olemassa.

----------


## Jami2003

Täpärin kaveriksi sopii paremmin cyclo, imo.

Kolmen maastopyörän (joista yksi täpäri)ja kahden maantiepyörän jälkeen hankein cyclon ja tuntuu että se olisi ehkä kannattanut hankkia ensimmäisenä  :Hymy:

----------


## MRe

> Täpärin kaveriksi sopii paremmin cyclo, imo.



Tuo on varmasti totta, FS:n ja Cyclon välillä ajettavassa maastossa ei ole niin suurta eroa, että kaksi lähes samanlaista pyörää järkiperustein puolustaisi paikkaansa. Aika lailla ne "maastot", mitä olen omalla HT:lläni ajanut, ovat sellaisia että siellä pärjää myös CC:llä. Tosin mun HT on enemmän sellainen "50-luvun Jaguaari", jos automaailmasta hakee vertauksia. Eli mihinkään kovin tekniseen maastoon en sillä halua mennä.

Toisaalta mulla sitten taas alkaa olla tilanne sellainen, ettei oikein kovin tekniseen maastoon enää ole muutenkaan kauheasti asiaa, kun refleksit ei enää ole sitä mitä ne joskus ehkä olivat, eikä mulla ole vuosikymmenten kokemusta selkäytimessä umpimetsässä ajosta.

Voi olla, että mun HT jää sitten vähemmälle käytölle, mutta aika näyttää. Toisaalta se sopii paremmin sitten sellaiseen rauhallisempaan ajoon, jos vaikka vaimon kanssa lähtee johonkin fillarilla.

----------


## slow

Liekö tämä jo ollut esillä? Näin diletantin silmään ei vaikuta lainkaan pahalta. 

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/merida-cyclo-cross-500-252777?currency=1&delivery_country=39

http://www.merida.com/en_int/bikes/c...-500-2212.html

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Täähän ketjuun voisin kysyä ylipäätään kisakireän cyclon mitoituksesta. Jos - siis huomatkaa jos- pimeä puoli vie mukanaan ja cycloa pitää päivittää uudempaan, miten cyclon mitoitus suhteutuu maantiepyörään? Lyhyempi - pidempi - korkeampi - matalampi?

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Täähän ketjuun voisin kysyä ylipäätään kisakireän cyclon mitoituksesta. Jos - siis huomatkaa jos- pimeä puoli vie mukanaan ja cycloa pitää päivittää uudempaan, miten cyclon mitoitus suhteutuu maantiepyörään? Lyhyempi - pidempi - korkeampi - matalampi?



Jos (ja kun) sulla on jo maantiepyörä, millä tehontuotto luonnistuu ja sitä on hyvä käsitellä, niin eipä siihen juurikaan tarvitse tehdä muutoksia. Jos jotain, niin ehkä aavistuksen verran lyhyempi vaakaputki ja pikkuisen korkeampi etupää (pidempi emäputki) saattava helpottaa käsittelyä joissain paikoissa.

----------


## TERU

Aii-van, ja kun keskiö on vielä pikkuisen korkeammalla alkaa kisakrossari olemaan valmis.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Aii-van, ja kun keskiö on vielä pikkuisen korkeammalla alkaa kisakrossari olemaan valmis.



Onko tähän jokin erikoinen syy? Mulla oli entisessä Ridleyssä keskiö maantiepyörää korkeammalla ja koin sen pelkästään häiritseväksi? Krossia ajettaessa ei kuitenkaan pitäisi olla maastossa mitään sellaista patikkoa, mihin hakata polkimia, niin onko jokin muu syy, miksi sen keskiön pitäisi olla ylhäällä?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Belgialaiselle mutapellolle kriterium-korkuinen keskiö, koska spoorit ja perinne. Suomeen yleisajoon ja kisapuuhiin 66-70 BB drop niin on paljon vakaampi ja parempi.

----------


## TERU

> Onko tähän jokin erikoinen syy? Mulla oli entisessä Ridleyssä keskiö  maantiepyörää korkeammalla ja koin sen pelkästään häiritseväksi? Krossia  ajettaessa ei kuitenkaan pitäisi olla maastossa mitään sellaista  patikkoa, mihin hakata polkimia, niin onko jokin muu syy, miksi sen  keskiön pitäisi olla ylhäällä?




Näin käy kun ottaa kantaa asiaan josta ei mitään tiedä! En todellakaan tiedä asiasta mitään. En metriäkään ole ajanut kisaa enkä aikonutkaan. Vedän lippaa silmille.

(Vielä kun selittelis, yleistin omasta kalustosta, maantiepyörän bb-droppi 68 mm, krossarissa 65 mm).

----------


## arctic biker

Onneksi ja muutenkin kisailu pyörällä on jäänyt ihan minimiinsä. Toisaalta meillä Terun kanssa on kuiten kisakireet crossarit jo olemassa. Pari hymiöitä.

----------


## arctic biker

Omastani mitoin 63mm BB-dropiksi. Aivan siedettävä etten sanoisi passeli omaan ajoon eli käyttöön. Yhtään korkeampaa keskiötä en kyllä haluakaan.

----------


## TERU

Näin saattaa käydä kun osallistuu Megavisaan! 
Noita mittoja rungoista kun vertailee, krossarissa usein keskiö on muutaman millin ylempänä kuin normityyppisessä maantiepyörässä. Omaa täysin kisavapaata, matkapyörä-retkipyörä-arkimuuli-pyörää valitessani edellytin matalahkoa keskiötä maantiepyörän suuntaisesti. 
Kisapyörät on erikseen.

----------


## petentic

Kertokaas vielä mitoituksen keltanokalle, mistä BB-droppi mitataan? Voisi omaakin kalustoa mitata.

----------


## JayRay

Bottom Bracket drop, eli keskiön korkeuden erotus suhteessa takanavan korkeuteen. Mittaat eka maasta kohtisuoraan ylöspäin takanavan keskeltä lävistävään kohtaan ja sama keskiöstä.

----------


## Anok

Kellään Canyon Inflite AL 9 pyörää? Kokemuksia tästä ja onko järkevä? Ultegraa olisi osat ja oOlisi hydrauliset levyjarrut ja hinta ihan kohdillaan budjettiini nähden eli n. 1700 €. Kaikki muutkin vaihtehdot käy, mutta noi nestelevarit ois kyllä kivat ja ylipäänsä ilman levareita en pyörää osta. Tosin pitäisikö tuohon hintaan saada jo hiilikuitu runkoinen pyörä?

Tätä ei vaan oikeen voi suomessa missään kokeilla. Focusta ajattelin kokeilla ja cannondalea kun niitä voi helsingissä testata. Tosin hinnat samoilla osilla kovemmat kun canyonissa.

Haussa siis cyclocrossari työmatkoille ja kaikenlaiseen muuhunkin ajoon jota ehkä n. 4 000 km /vuosi.

Vielä semmonen tuli mieleen, että en kauheast ymmärrä noista välityksistä käytännön ajossa. Eli onko 9 ja 9 s versioiden välitys erot käytännössä millaiset ja kumpi olisi "parempi"? Ajo on kovin sekalaista, mutta en käytännössä aja koskaan mitään maantie ajoa eli en aja pitkää suoraa tietä kovaa. Ajan lähinnä helsingin keskustassa ja lenkille lähden yleensä keskuspuistoon tms. hiekkateille.

Hinnat tuolla canyon kaupassa vissiin ihan listahintoja eikä mitään tarjouksia niin kiire ei sinänsä ole. Jos nyt huhtikuuksi saisi pyörän niin riittää. Onko canyonilla ollut jotain ale kamppanjoita tms johonkin aikaan vuodesta?

----------


## TERU

> Kertokaas vielä mitoituksen keltanokalle, mistä BB-droppi mitataan? Voisi omaakin kalustoa mitata.



Ei ole kovin helppo mitata ihan tarkasti. Minä olen katsonut mitat tehtaan sivuilta ja luottanut niihin ja jos pyörä on omaan ajoon hyvä ja passeli ei mokomaan enempi huomiota.

----------


## JohannesP

> Kellään Canyon Inflite AL 9 pyörää? Kokemuksia tästä ja onko järkevä? Ultegraa olisi osat ja oOlisi hydrauliset levyjarrut ja hinta ihan kohdillaan budjettiini nähden eli n. 1700 €. Kaikki muutkin vaihtehdot käy, mutta noi nestelevarit ois kyllä kivat ja ylipäänsä ilman levareita en pyörää osta. Tosin pitäisikö tuohon hintaan saada jo hiilikuitu runkoinen pyörä?
> 
> Tätä ei vaan oikeen voi suomessa missään kokeilla. Focusta ajattelin kokeilla ja cannondalea kun niitä voi helsingissä testata. Tosin hinnat samoilla osilla kovemmat kun canyonissa.
> 
> Haussa siis cyclocrossari työmatkoille ja kaikenlaiseen muuhunkin ajoon jota ehkä n. 4 000 km /vuosi.
> 
> Vielä semmonen tuli mieleen, että en kauheast ymmärrä noista välityksistä käytännön ajossa. Eli onko 9 ja 9 s versioiden välitys erot käytännössä millaiset ja kumpi olisi "parempi"? Ajo on kovin sekalaista, mutta en käytännössä aja koskaan mitään maantie ajoa eli en aja pitkää suoraa tietä kovaa. Ajan lähinnä helsingin keskustassa ja lenkille lähden yleensä keskuspuistoon tms. hiekkateille.
> 
> Hinnat tuolla canyon kaupassa vissiin ihan listahintoja eikä mitään tarjouksia niin kiire ei sinänsä ole. Jos nyt huhtikuuksi saisi pyörän niin riittää. Onko canyonilla ollut jotain ale kamppanjoita tms johonkin aikaan vuodesta?



Hiilikuitua ja hydraulisia levareita et tule löytämään mistään tuohon hintaan. Hinta-laatusuhteelta Canyonia on vaikea lyödä ja Inflite 9.0 specseillä ei ole itselleni parempaa tullut eteen. Tylsän näkösiä runkoja nuo ovat verrattuna esim Spessun aluihin, mutta hinta oli ratkaisevin tekijä. Varsinkin kun Canyonin vakiokiekot vaikuttaisi olevan asiallista kamaa.

Välityksistä sen verta, että S-malli on enemmän työmatkakulkime asfalttiajoon maantierenkaineen, kun taas normimalli on puhdasverinen crossari nappularenkailla. S-mallin 52-piikkinen eturatas on melko iso jos asfalttiajoa ei tule muuta kuin kaupunkialueella. Sen puolesta kääntyisisin sinuna normimalliin ja ostaisisin erikseen lokarit Canyonin nettikaupasta (ainakin viime vuonna niitä sai n.40€ hintaan). Tuon haarautuvan satulatolpan on sanottu aiheuttavan valumista, mutta kitkatahnan pitäisi auttaa tai viimeistään suora tolppa.

Itselläni löytyy erikseen maantiepyörä, joten tämän takia pre-paymentillä (maksun saa suorittaa 2 viikkoa aikaisintaan toimituspäivästä) tilasin 9.0 crossailuun. Viellä on siis itselläni aikaa specsailla ja pohtia vaihtoehtoja, mutta ainakin on varulla varaus Canyonista. Specialized CruX E5 Disc runkosetti + Sram CX11 osasarjalla olisi toinen vaihtoehto mitä täytyy viellä pohtia ja kysellä tarjouksia, mutta alle 2k € tuota ei saa. Ulkonäön puolesta Canyoni jäisi toiseksi.

Siitä menen varmuuteen, että noita 9.0 pyöriä ei tule löytymään S-L koossa tarjouksesta ensi kesänä ja toinen asia on se, että kuinka kauan niitä ylipäätään saa. Viime vuonna 9.0 malli myytiin loppuun vissiin aika nopeaan sen jälkeen kun niitä rupesi saamaan. Nytkin jos katsot saatavuutta, niin huomaat kuinka toimitukset on varsinkin M-koossa siirtynyt 46 viikosta etiäpäin. Ja sillon kun Canyoni on loppuunmyyny jonkun mallin niin niitä ei tule enään sinä vuonna lisää, tietenkin satunnaisia peruutuksia voi tulla.

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/...-bike-ec071309
Tämä menisi hieman budjetin ohi, mutta olisi myös mielenkiintoinen pyörä. Kokemuksia on vaan hyvin vähän saatavilla, joten sen puolesta itse käännyin Canyoniin.

----------


## Anok

Ok, kiitos tiedoista. Onko tuo haarautuva satulatolppa muuten hyvä? Ja mitä tuo valuminen tarkoittaa? Painuu sisään tuo tolppa tms? Perus malli on mielestäni väritykseltään huomattavasti parempi kuin s malli. Lokarit tarviin kyllä, mutta mieluummin otan tuon punamustan värin. Täytyy katsoa mitkä rattaat tossa edellisessä varastetussa pyörässä oli niin niistä voi vähän arpoa noita ratastuksia mitkä on hyvät.

----------


## Patterson

Inflite 9.0 myös varattuna. Lokarit saa neljällä kympillä Canyon:lta, mutta ovat vain 35mm leveät. Ei tietoa mahtuisko vaikka 45mm lokarit paikalleen. Kitkapastaa näkyy tulevan nyt vakiovarusteena. Joku oli myös käyttänyt toista satulaputken kiristintä estämään putken valumista. Nii joo se valuminen tarkottaa just, että satulaputki valuu rungon pystyputken sisään syvemmälle, kun satulaputken kiristimestä ei tule riittävän paljon kitkaa/puristusta oikeassa kiristysmomentissa.

----------


## TERU

Tolpan liukumasta minun hataran kokemukseni mukaan pääsee, kun muistaa kiristää sen toiseen kertaan puolen tunnin tai lyhyen ajon jälkeen. Kuitutolppa on elastinen ja "kuristuu" hiukan klemmarin puristuksesta. Metallitolppa ei käyttäydy näin. 
Onkohan tämä täyttä ufoa, kun kukaan muu ei ole tätä havainnut? Onko havaintoja?

----------


## Anok

Minkä kokoisia te olette jotka ovat tuon inflite 9:n tilanneet? Itse ajattelin tänään tehdä noi canyonin sivulla olevat mittaukset. Mutta aiemmin tekemien perusteella suunnilleen 179 pituus, 82 tai 83 jalan pituus, pitää tämä vielä tarkistaa ja mitat paremmin. Varmaan menisi tuohon s ja m koon väliin. Edellinen pyörä oli 54 kokoa joka oli ehkä aavistuksen pitkä, joten 53 mahdollisesti olisi oikea. Pitää tosin kaivaa netistä ton kona dew drop 2010 mallin mitat niin voi vertailla.

Ilmeisesti tämä canyon on hyvin suosittu joten varmaan kannattaa pistää tilaus sisään kohta eikä odottaa kevättä? Että saa pyörän ajoissa ta ylipäänsä ollenkaan?

----------


## Patterson

Minulta ei tule sulle apuja koon valintaan, kun XL tilattu ja pituutta n. 189cm ja siäjalka n. 93cm. Stemmi vaihtuu ainakin aluksi 2cm lyhyempään = 90mm.

----------


## Anok

Mittasin inseamin uusiksi ja kaikki muut mitä tuo canyonin sivu käskee mitata. 83,5 on inseam ja näköjään jos olisi 85 niin sitten tuo suosittelee M kokoa ja jos pienempi niin suosittelee S kokoa. Tosin jos ton Kona Dew Dropin mitat nyt oikein katsoin niin S koossa olisi 17 mm lyhyempi matka satulaputken juuresta stemmin päähän ja M koossa taas 3 mm pidempi kuin vanhassa Konassa ja tuntunut kyllä että hiukan liikaa pitänyt Konassa kurottaa, joten S koko taitaa olla hyvä niinkuin tuo laskuri suosittelee.

----------


## JohannesP

Täällä on ehkä enemmän juttua Inflitestä. Selaile sivuja eteenpäin niin siellä voi olla vastaus koko ongelmaasi: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...%F6r%E4/page57

Itse laitoin tulemaan M-koon 178/86 mitoilla kun vertailin 54cm maantiepyöräni mittoihin. Varauduin jo vaihtamaan stemmin 100 mm -> 110 mm. Canyonin laskuri suositteli jopa L-kokoa, mutta se on varmasti liian iso.

----------


## Takamisakari

Mulla on kanjonin L-koko 86 inseamilla, mutta koko ruumiilla pituutta kylläkin 188.

----------


## Anok

No juu tuo inseam mittauskin vähän hankalaa. Nyt otin niin että oli kirja seinää vasten ja jonkin verran painoin kirjaa jalkoväliä vasten ja merkattiin seinään jälki. Tällätavoin tulokseksi saatiin n. 85 useamman mittauksen keskiarvoksi. Tietysti painamisesta riippuen saa jonkun 2 sentin eron helposti. Näillä mitoilla 179/85 sitten canyonin laskuri suosittelee M kokoa. Tuolla toisessa triidissä oli jollain 82 inseam ja M koko. Että ehkä M olisi oikea.

----------


## JohannesP

Joku joskus tokasikin, ei sitä pyörääkään ajeta satula perseessä. Eli ei tarvitse painaa sitä kirjaakaan syvälle. Kyllä mä sinuna tilaisisin M-koon.

----------


## Anok

Alan kyllä itse kanssa M kokoon kallistua. Voihan tohon vaihtaa myöhemmin 90mm stemmin ton 100mm tilalle jos on muuten liian pitkä. Muutoin noi mitat kumminkin vaikuttaa pienemmiltä kun edellisen dew drop 54 mitat. Mutta vaikea verrata kun se oli oikeastaan hybridi droppi tangolla eikä cc pyörä.

Olihan tuolla toisessa triidissä joku samalla inseamilla ja sentin lyhyempänä kuin minä ja M koon inflite oli käytössä ja kehui sopivaksi, joten pitänee M laittaa tilaukseen.

----------


## MRe

Jahs. Kävin Larussa pyörän fittauksessa ja nyt sitten pitäisi fillari olla koottuna loppuviikosta. Päädyimme Focus Mares CX 1.0:aan M-kokoisena, vaikkei neuvolassa mitattu pituus sitä antaisikaan ymmärtää (172 cm). Mulla on kuulemma lyhyestä kaulasta johtuen varsinainen vartalo (ja kädet) pidempi kuin mitä normaalit mittasuhteet antaisivat olettaa. Samalla meni vaihtoon satula ja tankokin vaihtui leveämpään.

Ainakin itse koin, että 100 EUR oli halpa hinta siitä, että saa fillarin kerralla kohdalleen.

----------


## Anok

Tuli juuri laitettua tuo Canyon Inflite 9.0 M kokoisena tilaukseen. Ehkä olisi vielä saanut keväälläkin noita, mutta toisaalta eipä tuo haittaa saada pyörää aiemmin vaikken ajaisikaan ja saanpahan sitten ainakin etteivät kesken lopu kun kerran ovat aika kysyttyä tavaraa. Kokoni siis 179 ja inseam n. 85. Voin laitella kuvia ym. tietoa tästä M koosta tänne kunhan pyörän joskus saan käsiini.

----------


## jannevaro

Tämä näyttäisi hinnan ja speksien puolesta hyvältä:
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...-n-blue-237563

Ainoa vaan että nuo koot vaikuttaa hämääviltä. Itse olen 188cm pitkä ja jalan sisämitta on n. 89cm. Maantiepyörä on kokoa 58 Canyon Ultimate jossa pituutta on 56,5cm, eli täsmälleen sama mitä 59 koossa Cuben crossarissa. Jotenkin tuntuisi että pitäsisi saada krossipyörään vähemmän pituutta, tokihan tuohon ei tule 13cm stemmiä... Pienmpi koko sitten on 56 ja sillä mittaa 54,5cm. Tuntuisi kyllä oudolta että siihen pitäisi päätyä...

Oletteko samaa mieltä että vähän hassut on Cuben geometriat?

----------


## Avokid

Kyllähän crossareissa on hieman erilainen geometria mitä maantiepyörissä. Ja niissä ei ole yhtä matala ajoasento mitä maantiepyörissä. Minä ottaisin kyllä pienemmän ( tai olen aikoinaan valinnutkin vs. maantiepyörä )

----------


## JackOja

> ...Itse olen 188cm pitkä ja jalan sisämitta on n. 89cm. Maantiepyörä on kokoa 58 Canyon Ultimate jossa pituutta on 56,5cm, eli täsmälleen sama mitä 59 koossa Cuben crossarissa. Jotenkin tuntuisi että pitäsisi saada krossipyörään vähemmän pituutta, tokihan tuohon ei tule 13cm stemmiä... Pienmpi koko sitten on 56 ja sillä mittaa 54,5cm.



No ethän sä nyt _tietenkään_ ota tuota pienempää Cubea noilla mitoilla, herää! Tai sitten laitat siihen 15cm stemmin ja varot ettei polvet osu stongaan eikä kengät eturenkaaseen.

----------


## Takamisakari

Mulla melkein samat mitat, Kanjonin L-koko ja krossarina Fokuksen XL..

----------


## timpe

> No ethän sä nyt _tietenkään_ ota tuota pienempää Cubea noilla mitoilla, herää! Tai sitten laitat siihen 15cm stemmin ja varot ettei polvet osu stongaan eikä kengät eturenkaaseen.



Ja onhan tuo 56 aika matala, stack 555 mm, joten todennäköisesti saisit aika kasan spacereita laittaa.

----------


## jannevaro

Ongelma ratkesi kun löysin Ridleyn jolla L-koko on hiukan lyhyempi ja muutenkin parempi geometrialtaan ja Suomesta.

----------


## Anok

Pitkät on toimitusajat canyonilla. Vasta viikolla 47 postitetaan tuo inflite 9 jonka tilasin 20.10. Eli varmaan joku 6 viikkoa menee tilauksesta että saa pyörän.

----------


## JohannesP

> Pitkät on toimitusajat canyonilla. Vasta viikolla 47 postitetaan tuo inflite 9 jonka tilasin 20.10. Eli varmaan joku 6 viikkoa menee tilauksesta että saa pyörän.



Itse tilasin 14.10. ja toimitus myös viikolla 47. Onhan se toimitusaika heti tiedossa kun tavallaan ennakkotilaat tuotteen. Mielestäni turha valittaa toimitusajoista kun itse tehny valinnan ja halunnut odottaa.  :Leveä hymy:  Mutta hyvä kannattaa odottaa jos haluaa hyvää vastinetta rahoille.

----------


## Anok

En valitakkaan, olihan tuo toki tiedossa kun sivuilla noi toimitusajat lukee eikä tässä niin kiire ole. Melko suosittuja tuntuvat olevan kyllä, tosin onhan tuossa todella hyvä hinta laatu suhde että ei sinänsä ihme.

----------


## TERU

Voisitko arctic biker kerrata Poisonin runkosarjaan liittyvät jutut nyt kun runsas vuosi ajoa takana. Oliko ohjauslaakerin kanssa jotain? Onko maalipinta kestänyt käyttöä? Muuta kerrottavaa?

Kulmat, mitat, keskiö selvillä, mutta kun saksa ja saame ovat tasoissa ei paljon ymmärrä mainostekstiä. Josko tuollaisesta ryhtyis kasaamaan jokapäiväiseen ajoon pyörää ja entiseen runkoon vaihto-osalaatikon kamoista varapyörän. Koko olis sama 54, koska mitat tänään 173/83 cm, 65 kg. Vannejarrullista Codeiinia ajattelen ja vähillä uusilla osilla aion toteuttaa, jos ryhdyn. Jarrut olis hankittava ja mielessä CRC:ltä Shimanon CX 50, pääpiirteissä muut löytyy.

Kiitos aiemmista kommenteista ja tästä, jos jaksat vastata. Voishan olla yleisempääkin kiinnostusta palstalaisilla tämän uusintaan.

----------


## arctic biker

No jotain, 8600 kilsaa ajettuna.  Nimi on vaihtunut, Opium tuonee vääriä mielikuvia.  TäysHiilarikeulassa oli vain 5 mm reikä lokaria varten (reiät myös korvakkeissa) ja tilaamassani Necon laakerissä ei tullut matkassa jarruvaijerikannatinta.

 Paikalliselta sitten hätäapua kunnes sain Ritcheyn Pro-laakerin hommattua ja siitä ylä-osan käyttöön. Niitä laakerin sisälle ja kaulaputken ympärille tulevia expandereita oli kolmekin siinä joista yhden kadotin, löytyi kyllä myöhemmin. Toinen jäljelle jäänyt oli liika korkea ja toinen pikkasen matala, mcro-avaruudettimia laitoin mitä oli. Tuppas löystymään, no nyt on oikeat palaset ja  ohjainlaakerikin pysyy kuosissaan.

 Kasausvaiheen riesa oli takapäässä korvakkeiden  liika maali, ei menny  kiekko kunnolla paikalleen. Piti vähän avartaa. Tarkistin vasta korvakkeiden suoruuden, olivat kohillaan.

Maalit on pysyneet ja minun silmään koskien myös hitsaussaumoja aivan siistiä työtä. Kaikki vaijerit on vedetty vaakaputken yläpintaa pitkin, maantie-etuvaihtajan vaijerille on se umlenkrolle siellä keskiön yläpuolella, itse laitoin kyllä heti kohta Shimanon ylävetoisen cx-vaihtajan. Se on hyvä.

Edelleenkin tykkään ja vastahan Tourissa Opiumin levariversio oli vertailussa, ei tarvinnut lukiessa hävetä. Terulle ja mulle kooltaan passaavassa ei emäputki liika korkea ole...  BB-drop 63 mm Reach 372mm ja Stack 537mm, kaikki omia mittauksia. (54)
Edit. Keulaan mahtuu X-King 42mm ,todelliselta leveydeltään alle 38mm 50 millisen lokarin kanssa just, taakse reilusti. MaraWinterille piisaa tilaa.

----------


## TERU

Poison, Opium, Codein, Opiat jne. Omalla tavallaan hauska ketju nimiä pyörämalleille ja firmalle, jollaintatappaa huomio on saatava eipä tuossa sarjassa mittään. 

Onpas tuossa kasausvaiheessä ollut ähertämistäkin, helpommalla toivoisi pääsevän. Olen katsellut Codein-runkosarjaa, jossa on alumiininen haarukan putki ja laakerina vakio FSA. Vaijerien kulku yläkautta on ehdoton juttu joka sään pyörässä, siihen nuo olemassa olevat osatkin parhaiten sopisivat. Kiitokset Reach/Stack-mitoista. Oikeastaan juuri R-mittaan hakisin lyhennystä, nykyinen runko sopinee hyvin suoratankoiseksi, koska tässä pari senttiä pidempi tth-mitta ja sama satulakulma. Varmasti tuosta Codeinista pyörä syntyisi!
Ps.
Lokareiksi tulisi pitkät SKS 45 mm leveänä ja renkaina käytän enintään 35 mm leveää. Kaikki olisi kunnossa, jostain kun saisi potkua persuuksiin homman käynnistykseen. Nykyinen niin hyvä, että parannus ei olisi mullistava eikä toiselle pyörällekään hirmu suurta tarvetta. Kyllä se siitä.

 No niin tilaus 7.11. mattamustana ilman tekstejä tällainen sarja

http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/2...nkit.html?&d=1

Odotetaan rauhallisesti.

----------


## JackOja

> ...on sitten myyty Pickenflickit loppuun....



Huomasin sattumalta, että Pickenflickiä saa taas. Samat jorinat maastokammista copypastettu perustietoihin, mutta halvemmassa kompliitissa kuitenkin Rival-kammet. Paremmassa taas CX1...

Rungon sais alle tontulla(!) vai onko tuohon "haarukka-ei-kuulu-kauppaan" -koira haudattuna?

----------


## TERU

Poison Codein paketissa. Joulupapereita ei laiteta. Aikamoinen väkerrys kasaamisessa, vaikka ajatuksissa helppo ja helppo neuvoakin. Lopputulos, miten sen nyt sanoisi - täydellinen. Miten hyvä voi parata niin paljon paremmaksi vain runkoa vaihtamalla. Bianchi Axis D 2 cross runko joutui senälle toistaiseksi, mutta ei pääse vielä vapauteen. Se kasautuu keväämmällä suoratankoiseksi romulaatikon osista.

 Kiitosta jälleen ab monista hommaan yllyttävistä puheenvuoroista palstalla.

----------


## arctic biker

Onnea uudelle pyörälle ja kuskille tietysti  kans.  Minä kerkisin kuolettavasti ihastua Poisonin teräscrossariin,  haaveillut pitkään vähän ärhäkämmän värisestä vaan kun tuota  on vain  levyjarrullisena.

----------


## TERU

Kiitos, kiitos ei renkaiden vaihtorumpaan innostu vaikka se iso juttu oliskaan, siksi vannejarrut. 

Osaa taas arvostaa valmiiksikasattuakin kun kasas ite, mikään ei mennyt helpon kautta, rutiinia puuttuu. Lopputulokseen ei vaikuttanut!

----------


## izmo

> Onnea uudelle pyörälle ja kuskille tietysti  kans.  Minä kerkisin kuolettavasti ihastua Poisonin teräscrossariin,  haaveillut pitkään vähän ärhäkämmän värisestä vaan kun tuota  on vain  levyjarrullisena.



Totta... levyjarrut ja lokarit niin tolla viittis ajella mutta ei ittekään vannekihnuttimet innosta

----------


## arctic biker

> Totta... levyjarrut ja lokarit niin tolla viittis ajella mutta ei ittekään vannekihnuttimet innosta



Minua  vannejarrulliset taas kovasti innostaa , olen noilla sitten -70luvun pärjänny. Ja ihan raadollinen ekonomia puoltaa vannejarrucrossaria  etten sanoisi ratkaisevasti. Runko ja keula tänne niin pyörä on seuraavana päivänä  ajossa. On mulla maastureita ollut sitten 2002 levyjarrullisina, niin neste- kuin vaijerivetoisia.

----------


## izmo

ilmeisesti oon aika laiska säätään pyörään ja ei yhtään nappaa viikon välein vaihtaa jarrupaloja :Cool: 

ja toinen asia mikä pistää vihaksi se sotku mikä tulee vannejarruista....

----------


## Halloo halloo

> Huomasin sattumalta, että Pickenflickiä saa taas. Samat jorinat maastokammista copypastettu perustietoihin, mutta halvemmassa kompliitissa kuitenkin Rival-kammet. Paremmassa taas CX1...
> 
> Rungon sais alle tontulla(!) vai onko tuohon "haarukka-ei-kuulu-kauppaan" -koira haudattuna?



"Ultra-light and strong, full carbon tapered disc fork", joten voisi olettaa kuuluvan.

----------


## TERU

Poison kertoo uudessa esitteessään Opium/Codein runkojen geometriaa entistä tarkemmin. Epäsaksalaiseen tapaan korjattavaa olis taulukossa.

----------


## arctic biker

> Poison kertoo uudessa esitteessään Opium/Codein runkojen geometriaa entistä tarkemmin. Epäsaksalaiseen tapaan korjattavaa olis taulukossa.



Aikamoinen akseliväli, ja siitä kun vuosi sitten kysyin niin bb-drop on kasvanut sentillä. Itse vannon edelleenkin että 63mm on aika lähellä totuutta. Oletko Teru mitannut omastasi?

----------


## edu

Kun hydraulisia jarruja on nyt tullut reilummin tarjolle, niin onko joku törmännyt sinkulakahvoihin hydyille?

----------


## Uomo

> Kun hydraulisia jarruja on nyt tullut reilummin tarjolle, niin onko joku törmännyt sinkulakahvoihin hydyille?



TRP Hylex ainakin tulee mieleen.

----------


## TERU

"Aikamoinen akseliväli, ja siitä kun vuosi sitten kysyin niin bb-drop on kasvanut sentillä. Itse vannon edelleenkin että 63mm on aika lähellä totuutta. Oletko Teru mitannut omastasi?"/ab


En tuota tarkempaa lukua saanut kun omaani mittasin, 63 mm on riittävän tarkka. Tehtaan lukuja olen pitänyt  riitävinä arvoina, tässä taulukko heittää häränpyllyä myös Reach-mitoissa. Mistähän nuo lie kopsattu.

----------


## arctic biker

Ei tuossa geometria-mittojen suuntaa antavissa lukemissa Poison ainoa syntinen ole,  sillai huvittaa kun nykyinen suuntaus ja minusta hyvä että keskiöt on crossareissa alempana niin siinä toleranssi on väärään suuntaan.

----------


## TERU

Tuli hyväkäytöksinen pyörä. Vajaa kymmenen vuotta sitten ajoin vielä hyvällä hybridillä, sitten tosi hyvällä krossarilla ja nyt aivan täydellisellä Poison Codein-runkoon kastulla krossarilla. Nyt kun ensimmäisiä lumentöhmeröitäkin on ajettu, voi vain ihmetellä pyörän käyttäytymistä, kun kulkee niin hyvin kaikenlaisissa ajosäissä. Rungon ihan oikea koko ja sen sopiva mitoitus kaikin puolin vaikuttaa ajokäyttäytymiseen hurjan paljon. Tämä on nyt kuin täsmälleen käteen sopiva hanska.

----------


## arctic biker

Pikkasen jo odottelinkin Terun kokemuksia. Omista viimeisimmistä (4) pyöristä tää oli ensimmäinen josta kahden saan metrin jälkeen tuli tunne. Tää on hyvä! Nyt yli10t kilsan jälkeen edelleenkin oikein tyytyväinen.

----------


## OJ

Uusi crossari haussa. Olen koittanut haeskella sopivaa vaihtoehtoa, mutta hankalaksi menee. Vannejarrut ovat katoava luonnonvara, ja ainoa mitoiltaan sopiva merkki, joka tarjoaa vannejarruja on Trek, mutta hinta on ihan uitullinen. Focukselta löytyy myös yksi vannejarrumalli, mutta hintaa on tälläkin vähän liikaa osiin nähden. Giant, Cannondale ja Felt olisivat sopivamman hintaisia, mutta pitäisi siirtyä levyjarruihin -> tarvii vähintään kaksi settiä uusia kiekkoja kumeineen. Giantilla on lisäksi omaa designia oleva satulatolppa ja haarukka. Ridley tarjoaa jarruvaihtoehtoja, mutta rungot ovat auttamatta liian lyhyitä.

- Reach pitäisi olla lähemmäs 390 mm
- Stack 585 mm tai alle
- hiilikuitua
- mieluiten vannejarrut
- keskiövaihtoehdot "paremmuusjärjestyksessä" BSA, PF30, BB30, muut romut
- tarakkaa tai muita retkeily/työmatkajuttuja ei tarvitse. Tällä pyörällä ajetaan pääosin tunnin kisoja. 

Tällä hetkellä näyttää uhkaavasti siltä, että Cannondale SuperX Rival on uusi pyörä, jos niitä on saatavilla, tai jos Canuunaa ei saa luotettavasti, niin sitten nokka kohti Giant TCX Advanced Pro 2 ja tuhannella rahalla kiekkoa, jarrua ja muuta sälää. Felt F4X mukana villinä korttina. Ebayta myös väijyn jos löytyisi 56 cm SuperX runkosetti, joka olisi edullisin vaihtoehto ja vanha pyörä siirtyisi varikkopyörän rooliin. Levyjarrullinen ja vannejarrulinen yhdistelmä ei onnistu, menee liikaa rahaa kiekkoihin ja kumeihin.

Tämä nyt oli enemmänkin vuodatus, mutta olen avoin ehdotuksille muista rossarivaihtoehdoista.

----------


## Antti_S

> Uusi crossari haussa. Olen koittanut haeskella sopivaa vaihtoehtoa, mutta hankalaksi menee. Vannejarrut ovat katoava luonnonvara, ja ainoa mitoiltaan sopiva merkki, joka tarjoaa vannejarruja on Trek, mutta hinta on ihan uitullinen. Focukselta löytyy myös yksi vannejarrumalli, mutta hintaa on tälläkin vähän liikaa osiin nähden. Giant, Cannondale ja Felt olisivat sopivamman hintaisia, mutta pitäisi siirtyä levyjarruihin -> tarvii vähintään kaksi settiä uusia kiekkoja kumeineen. Giantilla on lisäksi omaa designia oleva satulatolppa ja haarukka. Ridley tarjoaa jarruvaihtoehtoja, mutta rungot ovat auttamatta liian lyhyitä.
> 
> - Reach pitäisi olla lähemmäs 390 mm
> - Stack 585 mm tai alle
> - hiilikuitua
> - mieluiten vannejarrut
> - keskiövaihtoehdot "paremmuusjärjestyksessä" BSA, PF30, BB30, muut romut
> - tarakkaa tai muita retkeily/työmatkajuttuja ei tarvitse. Tällä pyörällä ajetaan pääosin tunnin kisoja. 
> 
> ...



Noilla spekseillä painaisin tilausnappia justiinsa Ridleyn x-night runkosetistä.
http://www.salden.nl/nl/fietsen-en-f...-frameset.html

size 56
Stack 586 Reach 387
Alehinta näyttää olevan 959e + 10e pk.

Ittelle tuo meni vähän yli budjetin ja piti saada hydrauliset levyt.

----------


## arctic biker

Oishan siellä Wilieriä http://www.salden.nl/nl/wilier-101-c...bouwfiets.html

----------


## EsaJ

Voisko joku kertoa, miksi toi reach mitta tekee autuaaksi? Sehän vuotaa kuin seula, kun ei huomioi satulaputken kulman aiheuttamaa satulan sijaintia.... Efektiivinen vaakaputki ei hajoita mittaustuloksia niin paljoa ja osuu hyvinkin oikeaan, kun liki samamittaisen valkkaa.

----------


## timpe

> Voisko joku kertoa, miksi toi reach mitta tekee autuaaksi? Sehän vuotaa kuin seula, kun ei huomioi satulaputken kulman aiheuttamaa satulan sijaintia.... Efektiivinen vaakaputki ei hajoita mittaustuloksia niin paljoa ja osuu hyvinkin oikeaan, kun liki samamittaisen valkkaa.



Esim. täällä ko. asiaa kuvien kanssa selvitetty:
http://www.cervelo.com/en/engineerin...y-and-fit.html


*Top tube*
 What about top tube length? Critical, no? Take a look at the image  below. You can see that, as long as dimensions of your seat post and  saddle rails cooperate, different top tube lengths can still put your  handlebars and seat in the same position. This means that the top tube  length you need depends on the seat tube angle you have.

 So seat tube, head tube and top tube lengths are unreliable  indicators of fit. That's why we helped develop frame stack and reach.
 - See more at: http://www.cervelo.com/en/engineerin....m9VAw3dG.dpuf

----------


## pätkä

> Uusi crossari haussa. Olen koittanut haeskella sopivaa vaihtoehtoa, mutta hankalaksi menee. Vannejarrut ovat katoava luonnonvara, ja ainoa mitoiltaan sopiva merkki, joka tarjoaa vannejarruja on Trek, mutta hinta on ihan uitullinen. Focukselta löytyy myös yksi vannejarrumalli, mutta hintaa on tälläkin vähän liikaa osiin nähden. Giant, Cannondale ja Felt olisivat sopivamman hintaisia, mutta pitäisi siirtyä levyjarruihin -> tarvii vähintään kaksi settiä uusia kiekkoja kumeineen. Giantilla on lisäksi omaa designia oleva satulatolppa ja haarukka. Ridley tarjoaa jarruvaihtoehtoja, mutta rungot ovat auttamatta liian lyhyitä.
> 
> - Reach pitäisi olla lähemmäs 390 mm
> - Stack 585 mm tai alle
> - hiilikuitua
> - mieluiten vannejarrut
> - keskiövaihtoehdot "paremmuusjärjestyksessä" BSA, PF30, BB30, muut romut
> - tarakkaa tai muita retkeily/työmatkajuttuja ei tarvitse. Tällä pyörällä ajetaan pääosin tunnin kisoja. 
> 
> ...



(Spessun Crux Pro koko 56 stack 583 mm ja reach 384 mm. Löytyy runkosettinä joko canti- tai levyjarruille.)

Edit: Perkules, eipä taida ollakkaan enää kuin levyjarrurunkoja.

Höh, korjataan nyt vielä kerran. Valitsemalla sivuiksi US-versio löytyy edelleen myös cantilever runkoa.

----------


## OJ

56 cm Ridleyn vaakaputki on niin korkealla, että allekirjoittaneen jalat eivät yllä maahan. Minä olen persjalkainen suomalainen enkä mikään kaksimetrinen flaami. 

Ei välttämättä tarttis olla runkosetti, mutta ehdin tossa katselemaan Trek Crockett runkosettiä. Toisaalta, paikallinen kauppias tyrkyttää Gianttia $1800 hintaan ja se runko on omituisuuksineenkin aika hyvä.

Vaikka uhmerikka on tossa ihan naapurissa, niin en millään jaksaisi lähteä säätämään jenkkimallia pyöräksi kun ne eivät kuitenkaan lähetä kotiovelle saakka ja paikalliset diilerit eivät niitä virallisia väyliä pitkin saa hankittua.

----------


## ichijiro

Pyörää pitäisi alkaa kummastella
- Ajan ympäri vuoden, lokarit ois pop
- Pitäisi syödä ~40mm nastaa, missään vaiheessa ei tule alle 28 mm kumia alle
- levarit
- saa olla vaihteita
- 173/82
- Mieluiten tampereelta, internetkin mulla on eli sekin kelpaa.
- Max 1500€

----------


## tiaalto

Kona Rove runkokoossa 53 taitaa olla 100% match noihin spekseihin (paitsi en tiedä onko Tamperella Kona-kauppiasta).

t. Onnellinen omistaja 174/82

----------


## Vrad

Rovea voin suositella kyllä. Vääntyy moneen, ja ns. ikuinen runko.

----------


## Jami2003

Myös minä voin suositella. Viimeisin tulokas talliin ja varmasti tulee olemaan pitkäikäisin kumppani. Todella miellyttävä pyörä.

----------


## Janne L

Trek Crocket 5. Miksi ihmeessä takajarrun vaijeri on vedetty takahaarukan alaputken päältä että viimeiset sentit vaijerista on pystyssä, joten pyörän kastuessa tarkoituksella tai ilman, ei pakkaskelistä selviä ilman takajarrun jäätymistä?

En ymmärrä tällaista suunnittelua 2000-luvulla, kun lisäksi kantapää (koko 43) osuu poljettaessa jarruvaijerin säätöpyörylään jos jalkaterä ei pysy aivan prikulleen suorassa.
Kaikki tämä paskuus olisi poissa jos jarrusatula olisi ihan kiltisti laitettu takahaarukan yläputken päälle ja vaijerit laskeutuisivat nätisti alas koko matkalta, kuten monissa muissakin krossareissa vuosia sitten. Ymmärrän että satula on paremmin suojassa haarukan välissä, mutta tämän hintaisissa pyörissä käytettävyys menee ehdottomasti rankan käytön edelle. Myös Boone 5:ssa samat jarrut samoilla ongelmilla! Uskomatonta! Ovh kuitenkin jo lähemmäs 3k€...

Ongelmasta pääsee varmasti eroon voitelemalla jarruvaijeria mutta kun kyse on aivan uudesta pyörästä, niin en ihan mielelläni sulata tällaista. 

Kuinka yleistä on jarruvaijereiden jäätyminen yleisesti?

----------


## IncBuff

Trekkiä ei taida paljoa kiinnostaa ne muutamat hullut jotka ajaa pyörällään pakkasessa vaan suunnittelun lähtökohtana on joku ihan muu seikka.

----------


## izmo

Muista joskus vuonna joulukuussa  2005 kun ittekin epäilin jarruvaijerin jäätymistä mutta eipäs jäätynyt

----------


## kukavaa

uudessa croix de ferrissä menee kanssa alakautta takajarrupiuhat, kai siinä joku pointti on, mutta olen tyytyväinen kun omassa menee yläkautta. vanhassa pörässä, missa mentiin alakautta, nimittäin jääty jos ei tasaisin väliajoin jarrutellut, ainakin alku matkasta.

edit. toisella foorumilla oli myös jotain salaista tietoa, että ens vuonna tulis teräskeula takaisin.

----------


## OJ

Levyjarrujen piti ratkaista kaikki ongelmat jarrujutuista nälänhätään? Tai sitten pitää vaan suosiolla laittaa nestelevarit ja Di2 niin ei vaijerit jäädy.

----------


## EsaJ

Mä hluun nähdä testin missä sähköhärpättimillä ajetaan pakkasessa. Akun sisäinen resistanssi kasvaa pakkasessa. Muut kuin lyijyhyytelöakut ei oikein toimi pienellä virranannolla kylmässä.

----------


## IncBuff

> Mä hluun nähdä testin missä sähköhärpättimillä ajetaan pakkasessa. Akun sisäinen resistanssi kasvaa pakkasessa. Muut kuin lyijyhyytelöakut ei oikein toimi pienellä virranannolla kylmässä.



Fillarilehdessä moinen testi oli jotain reilu vuosi sitten.

----------


## JackOja

> edit. toisella foorumilla oli myös jotain salaista tietoa, että ens vuonna tulis teräskeula takaisin.



Jaa? Miksiköhän?

----------


## kukavaa

> Jaa? Miksiköhän?



En tiedä. Voi olla että kuitukammoisia pelottaa etutarakoiden ja laukkujen kiinnitys. Tai sitten se on vaan aika ruma.

----------


## Jami2003

Eipä oo kertaakaan vaijerilevarit vielä jäätyneet. Ja eppäilen että koska kiinan tuikutkin kitkuttelee tuntikausia akulla niin eiköhän nuo sähkövaihteetkin pelaa.

----------


## Janne L

Tuo jäätyminen tämän tyyppisessä ratkaisussa on täysin poistettavissa pienellä lisäsuojauksella ja öljyämisellä, joten sinänsä ongelma on marginaalinen ja vähäinen.

Crocket 5:n tuntuu muuten aivan loistavalta valinnalta 100km:n jälkeen, mutta odotellaan vielä rapaa sekä kesää ja annetaan sitten tuomio.

----------


## ilpe

Jostain on löytynyt ajatus että Feltin F5X olisi saatava. http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2015...eries/f5x.aspx 
Oikea koko on jäänyt mietityttämään.  Testaamaan ei vielä pääse ja en tiedä paljonko se auttaa sillä en ole edes kokeillut cycloa aikaisemmin. Eli ensimmäistä cycloa olisin ostamassa. Jotenkin olettaisin että tuo 60 cm kokoinen olisi sopiva. Kuitenkin tuo Seat tube C-C on melko kaukana tuosta mulle suositellusta. Onko se kuinka merkittävä asia? 

Mielelläni kuulisin teiltä että onko tuo Feltti mun mitoille sopiva vai pitääkö suosista kattoa jotain muuta. Jos mielestänne kannattaa kattoa jotain muuta pyörää niin kuulisin siitäkin mielelläni. 

Felt F5X geometria

Koko
57
60
63

Head Tube Angle
72
72
72

Seat tube angle
73
73
73

Top Tube Horizontal
580
605
615

Top tube C-C
563
590
603

Head Tube Length 
170
195
200

Seat Tube Center to Top 
570
600
630

Seat Tube Center to Center 
510
540
560

Bottom Bracket Drop
65
65
65

Chainstay Length 
430
430
430

Front Center
620
646
656

Wheelbase
1042
1068
1078

Rake 
45
45
45

Standover Height 
814
834
864

Fork Length 
393
393
393

Lower HS Stack
1
1
1

Reach 
400
418
426

Stack 
587
611
616


enter to Center         563                       590                        603
Head Tube Length                     170                       195                        200
Seat Tube Center to Top           570                        600                       630
Seat Tube Center to Center      510                         540                        570
Bottom Bracket Drop               65                           65                          65
Chainstay Length                     430                         430                       430
Front Center                           620                          646                        656
Wheelbase                            1042                       1068                        1078
Rake                                      45                            45                          45
Standover Height                    814                          834                        864
Fork Length                            393                         393                         393
Lower HS Stack                       1                              1                           1
Reach                                   400                          418                         426
Stack                                    587                         611                          616

Mun saamat mittaustulokset ittelleni sopivasta pyörästä:

The Eddy Fit (cm)


Seat Tube Range c–c:
Seat Tube Range c–t:
Top Tube Length:
Stem Length:
BB–Saddle Position:
 Saddle Handlebar:
Saddle Setback:
59.7 - 60.2 cm
61.5 - 62 cm
59.6 - 60 cm
11.5 - 12.1 cm
82.7 - 84.7 cm
60.6 - 61.2 cm
7.3 - 7.7 cm

The Competitive Fit (cm)


Seat Tube Range c–c:
Seat Tube Range c–t:
Top Tube Length:
Stem Length:
BB–Saddle Position:
Saddle Handlebar:
Saddle Setback:
58.5 - 59 cm
60.3 - 60.8 cm
59.6 - 60 cm
12.6 - 13.2 cm
83.5 - 85.5 cm
59.8 - 60.4 cm
6.1 - 6.5 cm

The French Fit (cm)


Seat Tube Range c–c:
Seat Tube Range c–t:
Top Tube Length:
Stem Length:
BB–Saddle Position:
Saddle Handlebar:
Saddle Setback:
61.4 - 61.9 cm
63.2 - 63.7 cm
60.8 - 61.2 cm
11.7 - 12.3 cm
81 - 83 cm
62.3 - 62.9 cm
6.8 - 7.2 cm

----------


## Jullikka

Mitähän merkkiä/mallia kannattaisi näillä specseillä etsiä? 
- ajoasento suht pysty
- hydrauliset levyjarrut
- hiilarikeula
- Tiagra tai parempi osasarja
- lokarit olis pop
- nastatkin olisi hyvä mahtua
- 172/75
- ympärivuotiseen ajoon, myös pidempää lenkkiä
Hinta n.1000-1500€

----------


## Avokid

> Mitähän merkkiä/mallia kannattaisi näillä specseillä etsiä? 
> - ajoasento suht pysty
> - hydrauliset levyjarrut
> - hiilarikeula
> - Tiagra tai parempi osasarja
> - lokarit olis pop
> - nastatkin olisi hyvä mahtua
> - 172/75
> - ympärivuotiseen ajoon, myös pidempää lenkkiä
> Hinta n.1000-1500€



Cannondale Caadx 51cm

----------


## Jullikka

> Cannondale Caadx 51cm



No tätä vastausta vähän vähän odottelinkin.... Taitaa vaan mennä yli budjetista niin että heilahtaaa

----------


## noniinno

Trek Crossrip LTD http://www.hi5bikes.fi/~iX7xx0000001...TR-CROSSRIPLTD
Focus http://shop.larunpyora.com/tuote/mares-ax2-0-disc-2015/
Kai tämäkin GT cyclocrossarista menee http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/produ...lloy-105-51-cm

----------


## Krabba

> Trek Crocket 5. Miksi ihmeessä takajarrun vaijeri on vedetty takahaarukan alaputken päältä että viimeiset sentit vaijerista on pystyssä, joten pyörän kastuessa tarkoituksella tai ilman, ei pakkaskelistä selviä ilman takajarrun jäätymistä?
> 
> En ymmärrä tällaista suunnittelua 2000-luvulla, kun lisäksi kantapää (koko 43) osuu poljettaessa jarruvaijerin säätöpyörylään jos jalkaterä ei pysy aivan prikulleen suorassa.
> Kaikki tämä paskuus olisi poissa jos jarrusatula olisi ihan kiltisti laitettu takahaarukan yläputken päälle ja vaijerit laskeutuisivat nätisti alas koko matkalta, kuten monissa muissakin krossareissa vuosia sitten. Ymmärrän että satula on paremmin suojassa haarukan välissä, mutta tämän hintaisissa pyörissä käytettävyys menee ehdottomasti rankan käytön edelle. Myös Boone 5:ssa samat jarrut samoilla ongelmilla! Uskomatonta! Ovh kuitenkin jo lähemmäs 3k€...
> 
> Ongelmasta pääsee varmasti eroon voitelemalla jarruvaijeria mutta kun kyse on aivan uudesta pyörästä, niin en ihan mielelläni sulata tällaista. 
> 
> Kuinka yleistä on jarruvaijereiden jäätyminen yleisesti?



On muuten todellinen ongelma, jos ei muista talvella viikoittain irroittaa vaijeria ja putsata/rasvata. Kaksi kertaa pääsi jäätymään talven aikana kesken ajon. Tulipa juuri mieleen, että täytyy taas tehdä huolto, muuten on pian vaijeri ruosteessa ja poikki.

----------


## Revvit

Kokeillaanpas pistää tänne viestiä jos vaikka hieman neuvoja saisi.

Pyörää etsiskelen ympärivuotiseen käyttöön, työmatkoille ja kuntoiluun. En ole juurikaan perillä pyörä asioista, joten päätin kysyä viisaammilta. Vaihtoehtoina tällä hetkellä on Merida Cyclocross 500 tai Kona Jake, mutta kumpikohan noista olisi järkevämpi vaihtoehto? Molemmilla hintaa on sen 1100e pintaan. Pyörän joudun ostamaan kivijalkaliikkeestä, että tulee varmasti oikean kokoista, joten vaihtoehdot on lievästi sanottuna rajalliset. 

Vaihtoehtoisesti jos on tiedossa jotain liikettä, jossa on parempia vaihtoehtoja, ja joka on 160km säteellä Joensuusta voi asiasta mainita. Ajamaan joudun Joensuun ulkopuolelle joka tapauksessa koska täällä liikkeiden valikoimat ovat varsin heikot.

----------


## MikkoVe

Näiden pitkien cyclocrossiketjujen vakiovieraasta eli Pickenflickistä; nyt sitä saisi Euro-tyylin kahvoilla. Missähän kuussa alkavat kunnon alennusmyynnit kuluvan vuoden malleista?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Avokid

> No tätä vastausta vähän vähän odottelinkin.... Taitaa vaan mennä yli budjetista niin että heilahtaaa



Tiagranhan ovh. on selvästi alle sinun budjetin yläreunan ja 105:senkin pystyy varmaan tinkimään tuohon budjettiin.
http://www.sportax.fi/product/708/ca...agra-disc-2015

Hydraulisia levareita ei taida muuten olla kovin monessa cyclossa johtuen kahvojen mallista.

Itse olen ollut todella tyytyväinen CaadX:ään. Ostin sen aika nopealla aikataululla aikoinaan ja kaikki muut pyörät ovat vaihtuneet tässä välissä, mutta ei tuosta CaadX:stä vain löydä parannettavaa, etenkään nyt kun vaihdoin eteen 50/34 kammet ja taakse 12-32 pakan. Nyt pyörällä voi ajella myös hissukseen metsässä tai talvella.

----------


## JackOja

> Näiden pitkien cyclocrossiketjujen vakiovieraasta eli Pickenflickistä; nyt sitä saisi Euro-tyylin kahvoilla. Missähän kuussa alkavat kunnon alennusmyynnit kuluvan vuoden malleista?



Tilaa vaan heti, koot loppuvat.





> Hydraulisia levareita ei taida muuten olla kovin monessa cyclossa johtuen kahvojen mallista.



Ööö... mitä tarkoitat?

----------


## Avokid

> Ööö... mitä tarkoitat?



No siis säiliölle ei ole sellaista tilaa kuin maastojarrukahvoissa. Shimanolta taisi tulla vasta tälle kaudelle "edullisempi" jarrukahva droppitankoon jossa on hydrauliikka kahvassa.

----------


## JackOja

Jaa sitä muutaman vuoden takaista tilannetta tarkoitit. Nykyään on ihan helposti saatavilla Shimanolta tahi Sramilta hydrauliset jarrut maantiekahvoilla.

Ajattelin jos tarkoitit jotain sellaista, ettei hydraliset maantiekahvat jotenkin soveltuisi crossariin. Onhan ne vähän möhkömmät.

----------


## Avokid

> Jaa sitä muutaman vuoden takaista tilannetta tarkoitit. Nykyään on ihan helposti saatavilla Shimanolta tahi Sramilta hydrauliset jarrut maantiekahvoilla.
> 
> Ajattelin jos tarkoitit jotain sellaista, ettei hydraliset maantiekahvat jotenkin soveltuisi crossariin. Onhan ne vähän möhkömmät.



Helposti kyllä, mutta on niissä vielä sen verran hintaeroa mekaanisiin levyjarruihin, että taitaa harvassa cyclossa vielä olla sellaiset.

----------


## Ahmed Ahne

Mietin tässä ensimmäistä kunnon pyörän ostamista ja Cannondale CAADX 105 näyttää erittäin houkuttelevalta, mutta toisaalta olen kyllä enemmän sunnuntaipyöräilijä ja tiagara versio on noin 300e halvempi, että olisko sittenkin järkevämpi säästää vai onko niissä nyt niin paljon eroa? En myöskään asu lähellä kaupunkeja missä voisin käydä kokeilemassa, niin 180/84 mitoilla varmaan 54 runko on sopiva? Mietteitä ja ehdotuksia otetaan myös vastaan noin 1300e budjetilla.

----------


## rjrm

Ahmed Ahne mainitsee nyt ensin, missä sattuu asumaan, niiin homma voi helpottua.

----------


## Ahmed Ahne

Pahoitteluni, asun täällä lahden ja jyväskylän seudulla paikkakuntaa sen enempää erittelemättä. Löysinkin juuri lahdesta kaupan missä myydäänkin Cannondalea mikä on jäänyt jostain syystä aikaisemmin huomaamatta. http://www.jarvisenpyora.fi/polkupyo...yclocross.html

----------


## OJ

2016 uutuuksista sen verran, että Giant TCX Advanced Pro 2 spekseihin kuuluu 12x142 akseli, shimanon nestelevyt ja 105 osaa. Hinnasta ei ole vielä tietoa, mutta melko hyvä paketti.

----------


## Isä nitro

Tuota Canyonia olen katsellut, siis lähinnä Inflite al 9.0, joka näyttäisi olevan loppuunmyyty. Kysynkin nyt, että mahtaakohan tätä 2015 mallia enää tulla markkinoille vai onko syytä odotella vuoden 2016 mallia? Kauhia kiirus ei ole, ja toiseksi ainoa seikka joka ei tuossa pyörässä innosta on minun silmääni kertakaikkisen kelvoton värimaailma. Inflite al 9.0 s-mallia näyttäisi olevan tarjolla, mutta sen ratastus ei kiinnosta.

----------


## Anok

Ei tule enää Canyonia 2015 mallisena jos on loppu. Tekevät tietyn määrän ja se on sitten siinä. Itse tilasin oman AL9 mallini joskus viimevuoden lopulla ja hyvä niin kun tuo M koko loppui jo joskus helmi maaliskuussa, joten kannattaa olla ajoissa liikkeellä.

----------


## Untis

Mikähän tuossa Canyonin myyntimiehillä on ollut ideana, että näitä crossareita tehdään vuosittain niin pieni määrä, viime vuonna oli sama homma.






> ja toiseksi ainoa seikka joka ei tuossa pyörässä innosta on minun silmääni kertakaikkisen kelvoton värimaailma.



Täysin samaa mieltä, ei oikein kurkkusalaatin vihreä innosta ja halvempaa ei ole punamustana  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Isä nitro

Juu, on kyllä ihme meininki kun ei ihmisten raha kelpaa. Ei ole ainoa potentiaalinen vaihtoehto, mutta olen päättänyt vakaasti, että seuraavassa cyclossani painotan vähäistä massaa. Ja sehän on tässä pyörässä kyllä hintaan nähden käsittämättömän alhainen. Milloinkahan näitä 2016 malleja voisi ruveta odottelemaan?

----------


## Ulkorengas

Kaksi kertaa olen lähettänyt sähköpostilla kysymyksiä Canyonille, kummallakaan kerralla ei ole vastattu. Jatkossakin hankin pyöräni sieltä, missä saan kommunikoida myyjän kanssa.

----------


## JackOja

> Mikähän tuossa Canyonin myyntimiehillä on ollut ideana, että näitä crossareita tehdään vuosittain niin pieni määrä, viime vuonna oli sama homma.



Eräänlaista markkinointia, ylläpidetään kysyntää ja hypeä. Tämänkin foorumin perusteella toimii hyvin.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Heipä hei ja heinäkuu

Onko jollain käyttökokemusta tuosta Kona rove Al pyörästä. http://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona_Rove_AL/ekauppa/pKOROVAL/  Hinta on niin kutkuttelevan lähellä jo perus hybridipyörää, että pyörän laatu epäilyttää. Pitäisi olla 40mm nastarenkaiden yhteensopivuus ja lokasuoja mahdollisuus. Pyörää olisi helppo testata kun bikeshop on Turussa. kiitos.

----------


## runttaa-ja

Tilanne: omistan täysjäykän alfinenapaisen inbredin jota käytän ympärivuotiseen työmatka-ajoon sekä feltin tripyörän treeniajoon ja vähäisiin kisoihin. Tripyörällä on melko nihkeää lähteä Helsingissä lyhyelle lenkille kun menee noin 20 min että pääsee edes maantielle. Ulkoajokausi on myös melko lyhyt kun ei sillä viitsi huonolla kelillä lähteä sotkemaan. Jos pistäisin inbredin myyntiin niin mahtaisiko tilalle löytyä cyclo, jolla hoituisi työmatkojen lisäksi lyhyemmät treeniajot?

Cyclossa saisi olla levarit, ok tason vanteet suoraan tehtaalta jotka kuitenkin kestävät aikuisen painoisen miehen ympårivuotiset ajot, tilaa leveille kumeille talveksi ja kuitenkin riittävän iso satulakulma että sillä saisi maantiellekin sopivan ajo-asennon. Metsässä en sillä aja joten kovin crossimainen geometrian ei siis tarvitse olla. Ajatuksena jopa laittaa clipon aerotangot kiinni. Samalle vanteelle tietenkin vaikea saada leveää kumia talveksi ja nopeaa kesäksi joten jonkinlaista kompromissia joutuu nielemään. Helvetin nopea se saisi olla...

Löytyyköhän tuohon tarpeeseen monitoimivehjestä alta parin tonnin 183/87sisämitta ukolle? Runkomateriaali toissijainen ja ulkomailta tilaaminen ei haittaa.

----------


## Halloo halloo

^ Voin kertoa vain oman valintani: Stevens Vapor. Taipuu metsäpoluille ja maantielle. 1500-2000 -haarukassa. Ok palikat, hiilarikeula, alurunko, ei lokari-, eikä takapakkarikiinnikkeitä.
Talvella takana Maraton Winter 37mm, edessä 42mm. Takana 42 oli hilkulla raapia chainstaytä, joten otin varman päälle.
Tänään kävin polkaisemassa 100km maantietä. Syksymmällä menen mutaisille poluille ajamaan kisaa.
http://www.radsport-smit.de/

----------


## runttaa-ja

Vaporin olinkin noteerannut jo aiemmin tästä ketjusta ja satuit antamaan juuri sen tiedon mitä kaipasinkin eli paljonko on tilaa kumeille. Tuollainen 37/42mm on kyllä hiukan niukka. Olen nyt ajellut scwalben ice spikereilla talvella ja tuollainen leveä kumi on kyllä paikallaan lumisilla keleillä ainakin etusena. Cyclo kun on varmaan lumessa luonnostaan jo valmiiksi maasturia vaikeampi ohjata niin ei viitsisi hirveästi tinkiä kumin leveydestä. Meniskö Vaporiin eteen yhtään isompaa?

On one / planet x on oikeastaan ainoa minkä olen huomannut tuottavan runkoa jossa on annettu reilusti tilaa kumeille. Dirty disco / Pickenflick. Teräsrunkoja sitten esim surlylta. Jotenkin noi krostsekit ja vastaavat ei vaan tuo mieleen mitään vauhdikasta tempoilua mutta tämähän on vain oma mielikuvani. Onko muita?
Onhan valtavat rengastilat vähän hassunnäköiset kesällä kun painelee jollain 23mm kumilla mutta eipä sen suorituskykyyn pitäisi vaikuttaa.

edit:
Tossakin ois sopuhintaan semmonen rossari että ikenet kuivuu katsoessa mutta nämä "kisatason" vehkeet taitaa kaikki olla rakennettu niin ottavat maksimissaan sen kisastandardin kokoisen renkaan :Irvistys: 
http://www.bikeshop.fi/Felt_F5X_2014...14/&listpos=13

Vaikuttaisi siis siltä että pyörä mitä haen olisi ns monstercrossari jolla olisi hyvä painella kuitenkin maantienlaitaakin oikealla rengastuksella.

----------


## Halloo halloo

En ole eteen kokeillut isompaa. Mittasin mittanauhalla: runsaat 50mm edessä tilaa.

----------


## Isä nitro

> ^ Voin kertoa vain oman valintani: Stevens Vapor



Tämän noteerasin minäkin. Tarjolla Saksanmaalla ja näköjään meilläkin. Mutta mitenkäs se on noiden kiekkojen kanssa elämä ja ajelu onnistunut? Tällaista tarjoavat tarkempaa kyselyä tehtäessä.
Hubs

Scorpo Sealed-Bearing

Rims

Oxygen Scorpo SL-D

----------


## Halloo halloo

^ Noista en osaa sanoa. Mun settini oli Easton XC Disc 29", 24-pinnaiset, jotka ovat kaupunkikikottimessani olleet suht' vähällä käytöllä. Hieman kevyemmät kiekot otin sitten Vaporiin. Yritin Eastoneista ostamisen jalkeen etsiä tietoa ja tehtaalta paljastui, että niitä ei tehdä "vapaaseen myyntiin", myydään vain kokonaisten pyörien mukana.

Tanko ja satulatolppa mulla on Oxygen Scorpoa, ei mitään pahaa sanomista niistä. Satulakin oli saman valmistajan, ok tuntuinen, vaan myin liian kapeana eteenpäin.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Mitä mieltä harrastajat ovat näistä budjettiluokan CX pyöristä ? Mielessä ovat pyörineet erityisesti Pinnacle :  http://www.evanscycles.com/products/...071305#reviews  Jamis: http://www.evanscycles.com/products/...-bike-ec073009   sekä Kona: http://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona_Rove_AL/ekauppa/pKOROVAL/ sekä fuji: http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/f...65561/wg_id-40 tiedän, että pyörät eivät vedä vertoja 2keuron hiilikuitu cyclolle mutta kukkaroystävällisyys raja menee tuossa Pinnaclessa. Jos joku viitsisi vähän jopa perustella niin olisi huikeaa. Kiitos! 

Mustana hevosena pyödälle voisi löydä velä fixie:n http://www.bikester.fi/379510.html pyörän käyttö olisi lähinnä työmatkaa ja iloajelua.

----------


## Farina

^Edellä mainituista ei ole kokemusta, mutta nostetaan listalle vielä yksi vaihtoehto, eli Charge. (http://www.wiggle.co.uk/charge-plug-3-2015/). Suunnilleen vuoden päivät olen ajellut vastaavalla pyörällä ja pitänyt teräsrungon tuntumasta. Renkaat olivat ensimmäiset, jotka menivät vaihtoon, koska alkuperäiset Kendat eivät ole todellakaan kovin rullaavat. Vaikka kyllä niilläkin ajelee, jos ei paremmasta tiedä. Tälle vuodelle vaihdoin vaihdesarjan Sorasta 105:seen, mutta kyllä sillä Sora-sarjallakin ajaa. Tuntuma on vähän lepsumpi 105:seen verrattuna, mutta ihan kelvollinen arkiajoon. Chargen hyviä puolia ovat mielestäni ulkonäkö, runko, riittävät kiinnikkeet lokareille ja tarakalle, hyvä satula (makuasia tietysti) ja kohtuullinen hinta. Lisäksi vastaavaa pyörää ei tule heti vastaan, jos sille laskee jotain arvoa. Ostin Chargen muuten juuri Evansilta viime vuoden heinäkuun alesta (-20%). Ei ole toki varmaa, että samat aleprosentit tulevat tänä vuonna, mutta melko varmasti loppukesää kohden tulee hyviä tarjouksia.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

^^ Täytyypä perehtyä tuohon chargeen paremmin. Myös nishikin löysin hintahaarukkaan. http://www.nummenpyora.fi/tuotteet/c...iki-giro-2014/

----------


## miku80

^ Turusta löytyy Raisposta esim. Genesiksen CdA millanen on itelläkin työmatkapyöränä jos etsit edukkaampaa vaihtoehtoa crossariksi. Srammin vaihteistossa yllättävän hyvä ja napakka tuntuma ja ok jarrutkin pyörässä, kuitunen keula ja alle mahtuu 40+mm gummit..

----------


## IncBuff

Mä ottaisin tuon Chargen, mutta minä olenkin minä. Runko on aivan eri tasolla ajaa kuin esim. Rove AL:n kauhea alumiinikanki. Onhan tuolla toki hintaakin enemmän.

----------


## Ulkorengas

> ^ Turusta löytyy Raisposta esim. Genesiksen CdA millanen on itelläkin työmatkapyöränä jos etsit edukkaampaa vaihtoehtoa crossariksi. Srammin vaihteistossa yllättävän hyvä ja napakka tuntuma ja ok jarrutkin pyörässä, kuitunen keula ja alle mahtuu 40+mm gummit..



Genesiksessä näyttää olevan vakiona 42mm, mutta mahtuuko yhtään isommat lokareiden kanssa?

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Mä ottaisin tuon Chargen, mutta minä olenkin minä. Runko on aivan eri tasolla ajaa kuin esim. Rove AL:n kauhea alumiinikanki. Onhan tuolla toki hintaakin enemmän.



Huomaako tälläinen nöösi tuon eron ? Tietenkin fiksua saattaisi olla tässä tilanteessa, että venaisi niitä mahdollisia aleja. Tosin pyöräkuume on lähellä ylitsepääsemätöntä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## miku80

Kyllä tuo 42mm on maksimi takahaarukkaan ylipäätään..

----------


## IncBuff

> Huomaako tälläinen nöösi tuon eron ? Tietenkin fiksua saattaisi olla tässä tilanteessa, että venaisi niitä mahdollisia aleja. Tosin pyöräkuume on lähellä ylitsepääsemätöntä.



Varmasti huomaa, mutta on tuo toisaalta eri tyyppisiä muutenkin.

----------


## MikkoVe

> Näiden pitkien cyclocrossiketjujen vakiovieraasta eli Pickenflickistä; nyt sitä saisi Euro-tyylin kahvoilla. Missähän kuussa alkavat kunnon alennusmyynnit kuluvan vuoden malleista?



JackOjan 'tilaa heti' -neuvoa olisi kannattanut kuunnella. Koko ei ole vielä loppu, mutta jatkotuumailujen perusteella tuli tilattua vielä hieman arvokkaampi vehje: Kinesis Tripster ATR, koossa 54 ja renkaiksi Kinesis CrossLight CXDisc. Seuraavaksi tilaukseen menee Shimanon 105 sarja hydr levyjarruilla. Kiva päästä pitkän pähkäilyn jälkeen jossain vaiheessa ihan oikeasti pyöräilemäänkin...

----------


## JackOja

^ :Hymy:  Tripster on hieno!

----------


## IncBuff

+1 edelliseen. Onnea uudelle pyörälle.

----------


## runttaa-ja

> En ole eteen kokeillut isompaa. Mittasin mittanauhalla: runsaat 50mm edessä tilaa.



Raivoisakaan googletus ei näköjään tuota tulosta kun etsii cycloa missä olisi hyvät tilat myös leveälle nastarenkaalle edes keulassa. Tuo 50 milliä alkaa olla maksimi mitä keulasta löytää tilaa. Pickenflickiä mainostetaan hyvillä "tiloilla", joka taitaa käytännössä tarkoittaa noin 44 milliä molemmissa päissä jos oikein muistan? Toisaalta jäsen Kare taisi löytää jonkinlaisen ongelman chainstayhin kiinnitetyn vahvistuspalan vuoksi.

Ritcheyltähän löytyy tuo swiss cross disc, mikä olisikin ihan helvetin hieno. Jossain yhteydessä kehuttiin että keulassa olisi tilaa ihan monstercross renkaalle, mutta ritcheyn edustajan mukaan keulaan menee noin 45mm ja runkoon vain se 35mm. Tuosta Ritcheystä tulee mieleen Porche 911. Laadukas, hieno ajaton ja arvostettu muotoilu, joskaan ei kuitenkaan aivan se nopein ja uusin viritelmä markkinoilla. Hi5bikesilla näyttää olevan yksi vanhempi cantitappinen myynnissä. Siellähän voisi käydä mittailemassa. Tuossa disc version uudessa kuitukeulassa pitäisi kuulemma olla suurinpiirtein saman verran tilaa.

Tuollaisesta tonnin runkosetistä kun alkaa kasaamaan niin tulee vaan helposti melko tyyris paketti verrattuna esim pickenflickin kompliittiin, mutta ihan erilainen rakkaussuhde siinä kasatessa kyllä syntyisi.

----------


## Nana

Ridley X-Bow 10 myös hieman yli 50mm etuhaarukassa.

----------


## JackOja

> Raivoisakaan googletus ei näköjään tuota tulosta kun etsii cycloa missä olisi hyvät tilat myös leveälle nastarenkaalle edes keulassa. Tuo 50 milliä alkaa olla maksimi mitä keulasta löytää tilaa.



Teetä Cyclolla? Mullekin tulee 50mm tilaa eteen ja taakse.





> Toisaalta jäsen Kare taisi löytää jonkinlaisen ongelman chainstayhin kiinnitetyn vahvistuspalan vuoksi.



Se on nykyversioon muutettu.

----------


## stenu

> Raivoisakaan googletus ei näköjään tuota tulosta kun etsii cycloa missä olisi hyvät tilat myös leveälle nastarenkaalle edes keulassa.



Tuollainen on marginaalituote, koska yleensä krossarin halutaan olevan ajettavuudeltaan edes jotenkin maantiepyörän tapainen. Eli lyhyt akseliväli ja suhteellisen jyrkät kulmat. Tuollaisella geometrialla ja kovasti paksuilla renkailla ohjattavuudesta tulee helposti hassu ja lisäksi tulee toe overlapin kanssa ongelmia. Paksut renkaat vaativat rungolta erilaista geometriaa ja silloin pyörä ei enää oikein ole krossari, vaikka siinä käyrä tanko olisikin. Salsan Fargo on yksi tuollainen paksuille renkaille ja käyrälle tangolle suunniteltu monitoimipyörä.

http://salsacycles.com/bikes/fargo

----------


## Ulkorengas

Geometrioiden eroista monesti puhutaan ja cyclojen sanotaan oleva kulmiltaan miedompia kuin puhtaat maantiepyörät. Kuitenkin kun kulmia katsoo, ei mitään merkittäviä eroja mielestäni ole, joskus ne menee jopa ristiin. Salsassakin edessä runkokoosta riippuen 69-71 ja satulaputkessa 73-74,5. Ihan samoja löytyy tavallisista cycloista, ellei joku halua 0.5-1 asteen eroista jotain merkittäviä eroavaisuuksia ajettavuuteen löytää. Vain akselivälissä on kasvaneen renkaan vaatima tila huomioitu. Toki jos tarkkoja ollaan, pitäisi akseliväliä ja stainchayta verrata, jos toe overlapin merkitystä haluaa arvioida, mutta siihen en nyt ala.

Pari esimerkkiä:
Felt 65x: emäputki 70-72, satulaputki 73-75,5, akseliväli 103-108.
Kona Jake the Snake: Emäputki 70-72, satulaputki 72,5-74,5, akseliväli 101-106.
Salsa onkin mielummin jonkinlainen retkipyörä kuin cyclo, joten jos sitä verrataan Kona Sutraan, edelleenkään ei selkeitä eroja näissä esimerkeissä löydy
Sutra: Emäputki 70-72,5, satulaputki 74,5-72,5, akseliväli 102-106.

Sinänsä itseänikin kiinnostaa, jos löytyy cyclo, johon oikeasti mahtuu n. 2" renkaat. Yleensä valmistajien ilmoittama huge clearance tarkoittaa samaa minkä runttaaja on huomannut eli n. 40 mm. Täytyy kai lämmittää uudelleen ajatus maasturin runkoon kasatun cc:n tai gg:n rakentamisesta. Jottei tuo herätä pahennusta heti alkuun, nimettäköön se monsteriksi tai joksikin muuksi kuin maantiepyörään pohjautuvaksi nimikkeeksi. Ollenkaan huono vaihtoehto ei varmaan olisi Salsan hankinta. Sen ongelmana on vain se, että kustannukset on jo nyt tiedossa (>1750 €) ja sehän ei projektiin ollenkaan kannusta.

----------


## stenu

Fargossa on joustokeulamittainen haarukka, jonka avulla eturengas on saatu sen verran edemmäs, että toe overlap poistuu. 

Surlyn Crosscheckiin ja ehkä myös Straggleriin näyttäisi ahtamalla mahtuvan noin 2-tuumainen rengas ainakin yhden eturattaan kanssa. Etuvaihtaja ei luultavasti mahdu toimimaan.

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7037/6...dfaeba82_b.jpg

E: Mihin tahansa levarikrossariin voi vaihtaa 27,5-tuumaiset kiekot. Yleensä pienempi kehä mahdollistaa vähän leveämmän renkaan käyttämisen. 2,0" x 27,5" renkaan ulkokehän halkaisija on suunnilleen sama kuin 35c x 700 renkaan.

----------


## Ulkorengas

Tuo parantaa tilannetta varsinkin lokarien kanssa. Kuitenkin jos takana alempi haarukka on ahdas leveyden suhteen, kuten monesti on, ei muutos 28" > 27,5" riitä kasvattamaan rengasta n. 38 > 50 mm.

----------


## stenu

Esimerkiksi Salsan La Cruz -krossariin, jota ei tosin valmisteta enää, mahtuu 2-tuumainen rengas 650b-kiekoilla, samoin veikkaisin että Straggleriin myös. Yleensähän takahaarukka on sitä kapeampi, mitä lähempänä keskiötä ollaan ja 700c-kiekoilla ongelmaksi tulee se, että leveyden lisäksi kasvaa myös ulkokehän halkaisija, kun renkaan vaihtaa paksummaksi.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/253734...7613131795969/

Noin yleisesti ottaen, jotta runkoon mahtuu paksu rengas, etuvaihtaja ja ehkä vielä maantiekammetkin, pitää takahaarukan olla pidempi kuin normi krossarirungoissa on. Pitemmällä takahaarukalla taas pyörän ajettavuus muuttuu erilaiseksi kuin mikä olisi optimaalinen kapeammalle renkaalle. Tämän vuoksi yksi runko, jossa pystyisi hyvin käyttämään minkä tahansa kokoista rengasta samoilla kiekoilla, on vähän mahdoton funktio.

Tyypillinen maantiepyörän chainstay on n. 400 mm, krossarin 425 mm ja esimerkiksi Fargon Chainstay on minimissään 455 mm. Fargo maantierenkaalla olisi varmaan myös vähän hassu ajettava.

----------


## Ulkorengas

Ainakin omassa pyörässäni leveys käy ahtaaksi 40 mm jälkeen, vaikka renkaan halkaisija pysyisi samana (2,0x27,5). Ehkä jokin pienikokoinen 2" rengas voisi mahtua, mutta en pidä hyvänä ajatuksena käyttää viimeisiä millejä kumin ja rungon välistä. Kaikenlaista kuraa yms. roskaakin täytyy sinne mahtua.

 Eri kokoisilla renkailla kokeilu voisi olla kiinnostavaa geometrian tuntemisen kannalta. Jos ajetaan niissä oloissa, johon kukin rengas soveltuu, on näin asiaa tuntematta vaikea ymmärtää, mikä Fargossa menisi pieleen kapeilla renkailla ajettavuuden suhteen, kun kohtuudessa pysytään (esim. 50 mm > 38 mm). Vaihdetaanhan cycloihin 35 mm tilalle 25 maantierenkaita, eikä niiden ajettavuuden sanota muuttuvan hassuksi.

----------


## runttaa-ja

> Ridley X-Bow 10 myös hieman yli 50mm etuhaarukassa.



Tjaa? Kävin cyclecenterissä katselemassa Ridleyn pyöriä (muistaakseni juuri tuota ) enkä saanut luottokorttia mahtumaan haarukaan väliin renkaan päältä (vaakatasossa...). Ei ollut edes lähellä.

Kävin tuossa juuri ajelemassa tri-pyörällä pienen pk-lenkin ja oli kyllä taas aivan hanurista koko touhu. Asun Haagassa ja joka suuntaan saa ajaa ensin 20min että pääsee pois surkeakuntoisilta kelveiltä ja liikennevaloista. Noita saumoja ja kuoppia kun hakkaa menemään 23mm kumeilla vaihteet aerotankojen päässä niin on pakko myöntää itselleen että väärä kampe on alla. Enkä kyllä maasturillakaan lähde asfalttilenkkiä ajamaan.

Kolmelle pyörälle ei ole tilaa joten kaipa se olisi maasturin tilalle valittava cyclo johon saa mahd isot nastakumit alle talveksi että työmatkat sujuu. Talvella voi taas sitten kyllä korpea lujastikin niinä aamuina kun lunta on pudonnut 10cm eikä ole enää maasturia ice spikereilla. Tää nyt on tällaista vatulointia. Sori vaan.

@JackOja
Voitko vähän tarkentaa? Millä firmalla teetät ja ilmeisesti alumiinista vääntävät?

Salsa Fargo on tiedossa mutta menee vähän turhan retkipyörämäiseksi. Selväksi on tullut että monestakin syystä haluamani pyörä on vaikea toteuttaa joten täytyy vain etsiä lähimmät vaihtoehdot.

----------


## Halloo halloo

^ Aina mahtuu pyöriä sisälle, jos vain on katto normaalilla korkeudella.

----------


## stenu

1-vaihdefoorumin puolelta lainattu kuva, jossa on 559-renkaille modattu 700c runko. Renkaat ainakin pari tuumaa ja vielä mahtuu lokaritkin. Yksi mahdollisuus voisi olla myös sellainen, että levaripyörään sovittaakin 26-tuumaisen maasturin nastat talveksi. Keskiö kyllä tipahtaa vähän alemmas silloin.

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3725/...6b7b99e0_b.jpg

Joskin mä en ole ihan samaa mieltä krossarin avuttomuudesta talvella. Ajoittain vähän kapeampi rengas toimii jopa paremmin, kun uppoaa lumen läpi sen sijaan, että se rupeaisi plaanaamaan lumen päällä. Gravdalit vaan alle ja pää pystyssä kohti pyryjä..

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Iltaa!

Foorumilla viisastuneena kävin tuossa ajamassa jo muutamaa cycloa (Genesis, Cannondale, focus ) Mitä mieltä olette kyseisistä pyöristä

http://www.nippeli.fi/polkupyorat/cy...x-40-disc-2015

http://www.cannondale.com/nam_en/201...-disc-6-tiagra

http://www.sportax.fi/product/909/genesis-cda-20

Genesis ja cdale tuntuivat mielestäni melko samalta. Hiilikuituhaarukka vaimensi mielestäni hyvin ja ajo oli yllättävän mukavaa. Focus tuntui hieman kovalta ja jotenkin nippelistä on jäänyt huono fiilis kauppana.  Cdalessa arvelluttavat jarrut. Jarrut olivat säädettyjä vannejarruja huonompia ja toiminta todella tahmeaa. Eipä nuo promax render jarrut kyllä vakuuttaneet. AVID:n BB5 saisi noin 70e hankittua ovatkohan ne paremmat ? Kokonaisuutena olen yllättynyt cyclojen mukavuuteen ajettavuudessa. Tämä noin 1000e hintaluokka on kyllä ihan maksimi pienelle opiskelijabudjetille.

----------


## runttaa-ja

Jumankauta. Nyt kävikin niin että kun laitoin kokeeksi Inbredin myyntiin torin puolelle niin sehän meni alle vuorokaudessa. Pyörättömän miehen on painettava justiinsa tilausnappulaa. Stevens Vapor kiinnostaisi hyvien kiekkojen ja leveän haarukan vuoksi mutta kapea takarenkaan tila ja alurunko eivät viehätä. Alumiinin pelko on varmaankin perusteetonta mutta yhden Feltin alumaasturin sain parissa vuodessa siihen kuntoon että runkoa ihan käsin vääntelemälläkin sain hirvittävän naksunnan aikaiseksi.

Joten; Pickenflick. Titaanin kutsu on vastustamaton. Runkoa loppuiäksi. Ikävä kyllä vanteet taitavat olla aika peruskamaa, joskaan en ole eläessäni ajanutkaan hyvillä ja keveillä vanteilla enkä osaa niitä kaivata.
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOPICK...-cross-bikeNyt

Pitäisi vain päättää koko. Olen 184cm ja 87 inseamilla L ja XL:n välissä. Yleensähän näissä tilanteissa on turvallisempaa valita se pienempi? Pyörällä ei tulla kikkailemaan missään teknisillä maastopoluilla. Ylijumala Kare Eskola valitsi 182cm pitkänä L koon mutta taisi jossain kirjoittaa että hiukan pidempänä koko olisi ollut XL. Ja jos ottaisi L koon, niin osaisikohan sitä valita suoraan oikeanmittaisen stemmin? Siltikään ei pelota ostaa sokkona...

edittiä:
Pickenflick tulee näköjään nykyään WTB Frequency CX - vanteella. PlanetX CX navat. Pelkät kehät painaa näköjään 417 grammaa. Vielä viikko sitten vanteena oli joku Planet X:n "oma". Onks toi 417g PALJON vai vähän kysyy dorka?

----------


## Halloo halloo

Jotta saisin sekoitettua vielä ajatuksiasi, niin kai tiedät, että Vaporissa on hiilarikeula? Itsekin olen katsonut Pickenflickiä sillä silmällä, joten en usko, että sillä menet metsään. Tai menet, jos haluat mennä, metsässä on hyvä.

----------


## runttaa-ja

> Jotta saisin sekoitettua vielä ajatuksiasi, niin kai tiedät, että Vaporissa on hiilarikeula? Itsekin olen katsonut Pickenflickiä sillä silmällä, joten en usko, että sillä menet metsään. Tai menet, jos haluat mennä, metsässä on hyvä.



Joo tiedän kyllä. Varmasti hyvä pyöräkin. Samoin kuin autokaupoilla olen huomannut että pyörävalinnassakin pitää antaa tunteen viedä. Muuten sitä asiaa vatvoo jälkikäteenkin ja on taas vuoden päästä vaihtamassa. Kokemusta on. Siinä mielessä tuo titaanin ulkonäkö ja pinta ilman mitään vauhtiraitoja on lyömätön. Laitoin on onelle spostiakin koon ja stemmin pituuden tiimoilta ja yritin samalla persettä nuolemalla tingatakin. Jos tuottaa tulosta niin raportoin.

----------


## JackOja

> @JackOja
> Voitko vähän tarkentaa? Millä firmalla teetät ja ilmeisesti alumiinista vääntävät?



Oho, menny ohi mulle osoitettu kyssäri.

Siis Cyclo Bicycles. Eikä mitään lelumiinia vaan titskua tai terästä voi valita. Kilpailukykyiset hinnat.

----------


## runttaa-ja

> Oho, menny ohi mulle osoitettu kyssäri.
> 
> Siis Cyclo Bicycles. Eikä mitään lelumiinia vaan titskua tai terästä voi valita. Kilpailukykyiset hinnat.



Hyvännäköistä putkea. 

Päädyin kuitenkin tilaamaan pickenflickin. Melko kuumottava puukotus lompakolle mutta luotto on ettei tarvitse katua. L kokoa suosittelevat ja 110mm stemmi. Nyt alkoi pitkältä tuntuva parin viikon odotus.

----------


## Halloo halloo

:Hymy:  hienoa.

Vaikket aiokaan metsäpoluille mennä, niin käy ihmeessä kokeilemassa.

----------


## Jenkka

http://www.focus-bikes.com/gb/en/bik...x-40-disc.html

Pirkkapyörän speksaajalle on joko sattunut nukahtaminen pöytänsä ääreen tai sitten on umpihullu. Sattuipa siis focuksen mares ax koossa xs intersportissa eteen ja istutin 160 cm junnun sen selkään. Piti kaivaa oikein rillit taskusta, kun kammet olivat niin julmetut. Luulin ensin että maantiesetti mutta olivatkin "vain" 52/36 :Hymy:  

Siinä sitä riittää cyclolle vauhtia, kun xs koon kuski painaa hiekkatiellä pölisemään. 

Suostuukohan esim. Larun pyörä oikeasti tollaisia (tietämättömille) myymään....

----------


## Jullikka

Minkäslaisia cyclocross pyöriä ne giantit on? Tässä olis hinta ainaki kohillaan? http://www.cyclecenter.fi/product/13...draulic-brakes

----------


## omitas

Moi

Nöösi/newbie kyselee, aikasemmin omistin fitness hybridin ja sillä ajaessa hartia/niska seutu meni täysin jumiin. Nyt olisi hakusessa cyclocross pyörä. Pyörä tulee lähinnä kesä käyttöön ja riippuen keleistä sitten kuinka aikasin/myöhään ajellaan. Tarkoitus olisi ajella maantiellä enimmäkseen ja tilanteesta riippuen hiekkateitä pitkin.
Tänään testasin hiilikuiturungoista ja alumiinirunkoista, molemmat tuntui hyviltä. Jäin miettimään että mahtaako tuo hiilikuiturunkoinen olla liian "ammattimainen"? En ole mikään aktiivipyöräiliä mutta kuitenkin kesän aikana tulee osallistutta erilaisiin pyörä kuntotapahtumiin. Vaikeuksia tehdä päätös asia suhteen, eli saisko kokeneemmilta plussia/miinuksia rungoista?

----------


## Jenkka

[QUOTE=omitas;2400081]Moi

Nöösi/newbie kyselee, aikasemmin omistin fitness hybridin ja sillä ajaessa hartia/niska seutu meni täysin jumiin. Nyt olisi hakusessa cyclocross pyörä. Pyörä tulee lähinnä kesä käyttöön ja riippuen keleistä sitten kuinka aikasin/myöhään ajellaan. Tarkoitus olisi ajella maantiellä enimmäkseen ja tilanteesta riippuen hiekkateitä pitkin.

Myitkö sen fitness pyörän pois? Oliko se liian iso/pieni tai esim. Huonolaatuinen halpis tms. ?

Vuonna 2008, kun ostin 1. Cyclon (tilasin Saksasta) osui hankinta sen verran nappiin, että sama ratsu palvelee vieläkin työmatkakäytössä 29 sinkulan ja 29 jäykkäperän ohella. Välillä ajan työmatkaa myös suoralla tangolla joko a) talvella tai b) jos tekee mieli kierrellä keskuspuiston polkujen kautta kotiin.

Siitä meneekö sun niskat, selkä tms.  jumiin/ kipeytyy ei kukaan voi antaa takeita. Itse aloitin pyöräilyn, kun 30 vuotta kestänyt kamppailulajihistoria alkoi käymään vanhalle miehelle liikaa (jatkuvina murtumina, venähdyksinä jne.) paikkojen päälle. Väärä lajivalinta, asfaltti on nimittäin kovempaa kuin tatami ja nyt ne paikat vasta paskaksi ovat menneet :Hymy:  

Urheilet mitä urheilet- aina on vain ajan kysymys, milloin sattuu, paikat kuluu ja edessä on uusi vamma...

Speksaa pyörää asiantuntevan pyöräilykauppiaan avustuksella.

----------


## Halloo halloo

Omitas, ajoasentoa saa säädettyä vanhassa pyörässä suhteellisen helposti. Oletko lukenut ajoasennon säätämisestä, onko satula oikeassa paikassa, oletko kokeillut eri mittaisia stemmejä?
Tietty cc on hieman eri peli, variaatiota on enemmän, mutta siinäkin täytyy ajoasento saada kohdilleen, jottei hartiat jumiudu.

----------


## omitas

Kyllä mä sillä pari vuotta kerkesin ajelemaan ja sääteleen tankoa ja satulaa, lyhyillä matkoilla ei mtn mutta pitkillä matkoilla rupesi vaivaamaan. Ja kerkesin jo myydä pois, ei ollut mikään erikoinen pyörä.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Joo tiedän kyllä. Varmasti hyvä pyöräkin. Samoin kuin autokaupoilla olen huomannut että pyörävalinnassakin pitää antaa tunteen viedä. Muuten sitä asiaa vatvoo jälkikäteenkin ja on taas vuoden päästä vaihtamassa. Kokemusta on. Siinä mielessä tuo titaanin ulkonäkö ja pinta ilman mitään vauhtiraitoja on lyömätön. Laitoin on onelle spostiakin koon ja stemmin pituuden tiimoilta ja yritin samalla persettä nuolemalla tingatakin. Jos tuottaa tulosta niin raportoin.



 Planet X:n puolella kun menee kattelemaan Pickenflickin rungon speksejä niin sieltä löytyvät myös stackit ja reachit (jos niistä on apua): http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FROOTIP...cross-frameset                   ...tosin niissä on jotain pielessä sillä L- ja XL -koon stackit ovat samat. Ai niin, laitoin kurillani kyselyn on-onelle noista stack ja reach -mitoista mutta eipä tullut vastausta (ei tosin hirveesti yllättänyt).

----------


## runttaa-ja

[IMG][/IMG]
No nysse tuli ja onpahan komia! Turhaan arvoin kannattaako 184 senttisen kuskin ottaa XL. L koko tuli ja valitsin siihen 110mm stemmin mikä hieman yllättäen osoittautui kyllä liian pitkäksi jopa satula etuasennossa. Kaapista löytyi onneksi kuvan jälkeen 90 millinen millä ajoasento tuli parempaan kuosiin. Tuosta WTB:n satulan aallosta en kyllä välitä mutta ajetaan nyt sillä kun ei muutakaan ole. Kumeiksi heitin alle varastosta löytyneet vähän paremmin asfaltille soveltuvat sekarenkaat ja pistin cross bossit myyntiin. Pääsisihän näilläkin mutta ehkäpä sitä joutuu ostamaan vielä jotkut vaikka 28 milliset kumit että menosta tulisi hieman vauhdikkaampaa. Noille wtb:n vanteille pienin suositus onkin 28mm. Ajo tulee kuitenkin koostumaan kelveistä, maantiestä ja keskuspuiston hiekkaväylistä.

En mittanauhan kanssa syynännyt mutta ne kaipaamani rengastilat kyllä täyttyvät ruhtinaallisesti molemmissa päissä. Näyttäisi siltä että talveksi saa alle vaikka ice spikerit. Täytyy nopeasti ajaa pyörä paskaiseksi että sen uskaltaa jättää edes hetkeksi julkiselle paikalle. Ulkonäkö on sen verran kuumaa kamaa. Noista tarroista en tosin ole ihan varma. Pickenflick tekstit revinkin jo pois kun olivat sen verran irvokkaat. Kaiken kaikkiaan voisin sanoa että en todellakaan pettynyt. Jotenkin erottuu kyllä niin selvästi edukseen kaikenlaisiin marketticycloihin verrattuna.

----------


## Jaajoilija

Moro! Uusi foorumilla ja harrastuksen parissa. Cyclocrossari pittäis saaha. Pari viikkoa lukenu nyt foorumia ja muun muassa nämä cyclocrossketjut sun muut jo aika paljon helpottaneet uuden fillarin ostossa, vaan aattelimpa kysyä palstalaistenkin mielipiteitä. Tällä hetkellä itseltä löytyy ainoastaan Tunturin citypyörä, jolla on tullut lenkkejä tehtyä kesän mittaan. Lisäksi Trekin etujousitettu maasturi ollut lainassa välillä. Uusi pyörä tulee sekalaiseen ajoon, koska oon tykänny ajella kevlin lisäksi nuita hiekkateitä ja pururatoja sun muita. Siksi siis CC. Budjetti on aikalailla max 1200e, halvempikin saa olla. Plussaa jos löytyisi Oulun alueen kivijalasta. Myös netistä tilaaminen Suomen sisällä käynyt mielestä, vaan kokojutut siinä mietityttänyt. Ensi viikolla lähen nuita kivijalkojen pyöriä katteleen, niin aattelin vielä kysellä mielipiteitä näistä.
Kuskin mitat on 184cm/92kg ja inseam 85cm.

Tämmösiä itse katellut mielestäni parhaina vaihtoehtoina:

Cannondale Caadx Tiagra Disc 2015 1200e
http://www.pyorasuvala.fi/tarjoukset...dx-tiagra-disc

Felt F75X 2015 1190e
http://www.kempeleenkylakauppa.com

Sekä netistä tilattuna Focus Mares ax 3.0 disc 2014
http://shop.larunpyora.com/tuote/foc...3-0-disc-2014/

Nuo kaikki olis budjetin ylärajoilla, ja ainakin omien etsintöjen perusteella parhaat vaihtoehdot paperilla. Tossa Focuksessa ilmeisesti paras paketti, kun on 105 osat, levyjarrut ja alurunko/hiilarihaarukka?
 Onko mulla jäänyt joku olennainen ehdokas listalta? Kokemuksia nuista jostain kolmesta ajokista? Muita vinkkejä pyörän ostoon?

----------


## runttaa-ja

Itsellä ei ole kokemusta noista pyöristä enkä osaa auttaa mutta oletan ettei kukaan vaivaudu vastaamaan koska sulla on ihan kelpo valikoima siinä etkä mene vikaan varmaan millään noista. Itse ostaisin ton focuksen ihan turvallisin mielin. Itse sattumoisin suosin On Onen pyöriä. Kaksi pyörää ja yhden rungon jo sieltä ostanut kun hinnat kilpailukykyisiä. 

Itse kuulun siihen joukkoon joka ostaa surutta netistä kokeilematta pyörää jos on riittävä varmuus koosta. Sitä joutuu kuitenkin sitten hieman säätämään satulan siirrolla ja ehkä stemmin vaihdolla enkä ole mistään korttelin ympäriajosta kaupan pihassa ikinä mitään tuntumaa saanut. Siihen oman pyörän tuntumaan oppii sitten kuitenkin.

----------


## JiiÄm

> Tämmösiä itse katellut mielestäni parhaina vaihtoehtoina:
> 
> Cannondale Caadx Tiagra Disc 2015 1200e
> http://www.pyorasuvala.fi/tarjoukset...dx-tiagra-disc
> 
> Felt F75X 2015 1190e
> http://www.kempeleenkylakauppa.com
> 
> Sekä netistä tilattuna Focus Mares ax 3.0 disc 2014
> ...



F75X ei taida kuulua 2015-palettiin, mutta joka tapauksessa. Itsellä on vastaavan kaltaisesta Feltistä ja Focuksesta kokemusta, Focuksesta tosin vähemmän. Oikean kokoisina ja säädettyinä molemmat asiapelejä. Itse kallistuisin noista vaihtoehdoista Marekseen, osasarjan (vaikka taitaa olla vielä 5700) ja levyjen vuoksi.

----------


## Jaajoilija

Kiitoksia vastauksista. Ensin jo meinasin tilata tuon focuksen, vaan menin sitten koeajamaan tuon caadx:n ja sain siitä kohtuullisen tarjouksen, joten päädyin siihen. Tuleepahan tuettua paikallista liikettä, palvelukin oli erittäin asiallista. Oli kyllä jo pienellä testiajolla törkeän siistin olonen vehje.

Perjantaihin pitää kuitenkin vielä odottaa, ei ilman palkkapäivää kykene tuollaisia ostamaan.

----------


## lecce

Tarkoitus olisi tulevalla cc-kaudella osallistua pk-seudulla järjestettäviin kisoihin. Tätä varten tarvitsen kisaamisen kestävän krossarin hintaluokassa 1000-1500 euroa. Sopiva käytettykin tulee kyseeseen, jolloin hinta voi painua hieman alemmaksikin. Löytyykö tästä hintaluokasta jo paketteja, joilla voi lähteä huoletta paukuttelamaan kisoihin ilman, että tarvitsee liaaksi huolehtia pyörän kestävyydestä? Entä mitkä ovat ne tekijät, joihin tulisi pyörää valitessa kiinnittää eniten huomiota, jos tarkoituksena on saada kestävä ja riittävän kevyt kisapyörä?

Tässä omaa alustavaa pohdiskelua asiasta:

1) Runko+haarukka: hintaluokka määrää aika pitkälti, että runko on alumiinia ja haarukka kuitua

2) Kiekot: Tämä on ehkä kinkkisin kohta. Tiedän maastopuolelta, että haluan pyörään laadukkaan ja kestävät kiekot. Valmiissa paketeissa usein tingitään kiekkojen laadusta, mikä hankaloittaa pyörän valintaa ja budjetissa pysymistä. Yksi vaihtoehto, jota olen miettinyt on, että hankkisin krossariin kiekot, joita voin käyttää maastopyöräkaudella kakkoskiekkoina 29-täpärissäni. Tällä voisin järkeillä itselleni parempien kiekkojen hankinnan krossariinkin. Tämä vaihtoehto rajaisi krossarin jarruvalinnan levyjarruihin, mistä päästäänkin seuraavaan kohtaan.

3) Jarrut: Vanne- vai levyjarrut? Jos levyjarrut, niin mekaaniset vai hydrauliset? Mikä on paras valinta kestävyyden/luotettavuuden ja jarruvoiman kannalta? Foorumin perusteella ainakin jokin aika sitten vaikutti, että mekaaniset levyjarrut olivat se "oikea" valinta. Mikä on tilanne tällä hetkellä?

4) Voimansiirto: Valmiit paketit tuleva lähes aina kahdella eturattaalla. Onko teillä ollut ongelmia etuvaihtajan kanssa ja oletteko kokeneet molemmat eturattaat hyödylliseksi kisakäytössä? Lähinnä tässä mietin, että jos laittaisi eteen vain yhden rattaan ja taakse maastopakan. Tämä sopisi hyvin yhteen maastopyörän varakiekkosuunnitelman kanssa.

5) Kaapelivedot: Valmispyörissä näkee ratkaisuja, joissa takavaihtajan kaapeli on vedettu ns. täyspitkänä ja ehkä hieman useammin ratkaisuja, joissa kaapeli kulkee nakuna chainstayn alla. Täyspitkä veto on varmasti pidemmän päälle toimintavarmempi, mutta onko teillä ollut ongelmia paljaiden vetojen kanssa? 

Ensisijainen vaihtoehto tällä hetkellä on ostaa liikkeestä tai käytettynä joku peruskrossari ja ostaa siihen laadukkaat (mielellään käytetyt) kiekot. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi ostaa lähteä rakentamaan jonkun runkosetin ympärille sellaisen pyörän kuin haluaa. Esim. Canyonin Inflite runkosetti, joka on tällä hetkellä alessa 599 euron hintaan. Tällä ratkaisulla budjetissa pysyminen voi toki olla ongelma.

Tiedän, että jokaisesta kohdata voisi kirjoittaa romaanin, joten kiitos jo etukäteen kaikille, jotka jaksavat vastata.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Hintahaarukka on kieltämättä niukka. Cyklojen hinnat kun alkavat pääasiassa sieltä 1000€ paikkeilta. Kauhean kisakireetä vehjettä ei tuolla budjetilla irtoa mutta kyllä sillä jo pyörän saa. Hydrauliset levyjarrut ovat CC puolella vielä todella hinnakkaita, joten ne kannattaa unohtaa. Hyvissä pyörissä näkyy paljon tasapainoista kokonaisuutta, joka pilataan lyömällä pyörään Tektron mekaaniset vimpulajarrut. Joten budjetissa kannattaa varautua päivittämään jarrut esim. Avid BB7:n. Jos ostamisella ei ole todella kiire niin 2016 mallit valuvat liikkeisiin elo-syyskuun paikkeilla, jonka jälkeen 2015 mallit lähtevät vähän halvemmalla tai voit ostaa 2016 mallin. Viestistäsi päätellen olet pk-seudulta, joten valikoimaa kyllä riittää.. Kannattaisi esim kysyä spessulta tarjousta cc:lle. Ajettavuudessa tuntuu CC pyörissä olevan todella suuria eroja. Osa pyöristä on juurikin letkeällä ja mukavalla työmatka geolla ja 35mm renkailla. Osa pyöristä taas UCI:n 32mm renkaalla ja todella täristävällä kuituhaarukalla. Suosittelen siis koeajamaan runsaasti.

----------


## stenttou

Onkos vinkkejä jokapaikanhöyläcrossariin hintaluokassa ~3k€? Ajatuksena olisi hydraulista levyjarrua ja 1x11 Ultegra DI2. X-night tällä hetkellä kärjessä. Merckxin Eeklo70 oli hyvä, mutta hinta hieman isohko. Ridleyssä mietityttää geometria, kun 52 rungon vaakaputki hipoo haaroväliä kun taas 50 on pienen tuntuinen. Kuskilla mittaa 173. Pyörävinkit erittäin tervetulleita!

----------


## lecce

Nyt on koeajettu pyörää oikein urakalla. Niinhän siinä sitten kävi, että alurungot on unohdettu ja budjettiin lisätty tuhat euroa. Kuituisen ja alurungon ero maastossa oli aivan järkyttävä. En olisi uskonut, ellen olisi itse koeajanut. Tällä hetkellä kiikarissa ovat Focus Mares CX disc 105 2016 (Larunpyörä: 2200 euroa), Giant Advance TCX Pro 1 2015 (cyclecenter: 2450 eur) ja Cannondale SuperX SRAM CX1 disc 2015 (velosport arpoo hinnan huomiseksi, saksalaisessa verkkokaupassa hinta 2500 eur).

Focus punnittiin 9,1 kg XT pedaleiden kanssa (paino 350 g), Gianttia ei punnittu ja Cannondale painoi ilman polkimia 8,0 kg.

Eniten pidin Cannondalesta, jonka 52 koko sopi geometrialtaan kuin nappi silmään tällaiselle selättömälle kaverille (175/86,5). Pyörä oli myös käytökseltään rauhallinen, eikä etuhaarukassa tuntunut minkäänlaista letkeyttä, vaikka kyseessä oli normaali pikalinkkuhaarukka. Myös Sramin Force vaihtajat ja jarrut olivat kevyesti parhaat kolmikosta.

Toiseksi eniten pidin Focuksesta. Pyörä oli erittäin mukava ja runko vastasi tarjottuun voimaan hanakasti. Puolihydrauliset jarrutkin tuntuivat tehoiltaa ja tuntumaltaan hyviltä. Vaihteisto oli ihan ok, vaikkakaan ei yhtä tarkka ja nopea kuin Sramin Force.

Giant olisi varmasti muuten ollut ihan ok, mutta palvelukokemus liikkeessä oli epämiellyttävä. Tulin toki vain hieman ennen sulkemisaikaa, mutta myyjällä oli sellainen mentaliteetti, että tätä pyörää paremaa et saa tähän hintaan, että osta poika tämä. Oli valmis myös dissaamaan Focuksen pyörää ja sanoi, että tuohon hintaan Focuksen pyörä on ryöstöä. Lisäksi jarrut kirkuivat kuin julmettu (ottaneet ilmeisesti öljyä jossain vaiheessa itseensä).

Kiekot eivät ole pyörässä ratkaiseva tekijä, koska sain mahdollisuuden ostaa käytetty setti Mavicin Crossmax SLR kiekkoja, jotka harkitsen laittavani tulevan krossarin alle. Tiedän, että Focukseen kiekot menevät heittämällä. Cannondalen osalta en ole varma riittääkö haarukoissa leveys. Osaisiko joku vastata tähän?

Valinta on siis tällä hetkellä Focuksen ja Cannondalen välillä. Jos saan riittävän hyvän hinnan Cannondalelle, luulen valintani kääntyvän siihen.

Linkit pyöriin: 
Focus: http://shop.larunpyora.com/tuote/foc...disc-105-2016/
Giant: http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/...1/18742/76161/
Cannondale: http://www.cannondale.com/eur_en/201...erx-disc-force

----------


## Ketjureaktio

Onko Giant TCX SLR 1 testattu myös? Pidän sen alurunkoa aika mukavana. Pyörän saa alle kahteen tonniin, eikä siinä oikeastaan parantamista ole löytynyt (tosin en kisaa (ainakaan vielä)). Tsekkaa AH Bike Service Petikossa, eli Bike Planet.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Giant olisi varmasti muuten ollut ihan ok, mutta palvelukokemus liikkeessä oli epämiellyttävä. Tulin toki vain hieman ennen sulkemisaikaa, mutta myyjällä oli sellainen mentaliteetti, että tätä pyörää paremaa et saa tähän hintaan, että osta poika tämä. Oli valmis myös dissaamaan Focuksen pyörää ja sanoi, että tuohon hintaan Focuksen pyörä on ryöstöä. Lisäksi jarrut kirkuivat kuin julmettu (ottaneet ilmeisesti öljyä jossain vaiheessa itseensä).



Kun ostaa uuden pyörän missä on uuden takuu, niin kannattaa myös ostaa pyörä semmoisesta kaupasta mikä pystyy tekemään takuunalaiset korjaukset, cycle center ei täytä näitä kriteereitä ainakaan omasta mielestäni. Omakohtaisilla kokemuksilla voin sanoa, että kiekkojen rihtaus/oikominen ja vaihteiden säätö ei onnistu ainakaan mäkelänkadun ja helsinginkadun liikkeissä.

----------


## MikkoVe

> Onkos vinkkejä jokapaikanhöyläcrossariin hintaluokassa ~3k€? Ajatuksena olisi hydraulista levyjarrua ja 1x11 Ultegra DI2. X-night tällä hetkellä kärjessä. Merckxin Eeklo70 oli hyvä, mutta hinta hieman isohko. Ridleyssä mietityttää geometria, kun 52 rungon vaakaputki hipoo haaroväliä kun taas 50 on pienen tuntuinen. Kuskilla mittaa 173. Pyörävinkit erittäin tervetulleita!



Eikös sähkövaihteista ole juuri etuvaihtajan kanssa hyötyä? Eli 1x11 menee kevyemmin ja halvemmin mekaanisillakin kuin kellopeli.

----------


## stenttou

> Eikös sähkövaihteista ole juuri etuvaihtajan kanssa hyötyä? Eli 1x11 menee kevyemmin ja halvemmin mekaanisillakin kuin kellopeli.



Näin varmaan onkin, mutta pääsin koeajamaan fillaria, jossa kyseinen setup oli aika vakuuttava: sopivat välitykset ja sähkövaihteiden käyttäjäystävällisyys. Siitäpä se kipinä sitten jäikin kytemään. Toki sähköinen 2x on myös vaihtoehto.

----------


## lecce

Krossarin metsästys sai päätöksensä, kun tilasin Saksasta Cannondale SuperX SRAM Rival Discin. CX1-versio olisi ollut 500 euroa kalliimpi, mutta ajatus 150 euron takavaihtajan rikkoutumisesta sai valinnan kääntymän Rival-varusteltuun malliin. Jääpä sitten 500 euroa kiekkojen päivitykseen. Rival-version sininen värikin miellytti silmää enemmän.

Tästä videosta sai aika hyvän kuvan miltä pyörä näyttää luonnossa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNn9FHYo8Hs

Btw, Crossmaxeihin ei saa kiinni 11-vaihteisia maantiepakkoja, vain SRAMin XD-pakkoja.

----------


## OJ

> Krossarin metsästys sai päätöksensä, kun tilasin Saksasta Cannondale SuperX SRAM Rival Discin. CX1-versio olisi ollut 500 euroa kalliimpi, mutta ajatus 150 euron takavaihtajan rikkoutumisesta sai valinnan kääntymän Rival-varusteltuun malliin. Jääpä sitten 500 euroa kiekkojen päivitykseen. Rival-version sininen värikin miellytti silmää enemmän.
> 
> Tästä videosta sai aika hyvän kuvan miltä pyörä näyttää luonnossa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNn9FHYo8Hs
> 
> Btw, Crossmaxeihin ei saa kiinni 11-vaihteisia maantiepakkoja, vain SRAMin XD-pakkoja.



Hyvä valinta. Yritin itsekin ostaa ton saman pyörän, mutta usko Cannondalen kykyyn toimittaa pyörä tänne meidän nurkilla loppui pari viikkoa sitten kun eivät kyenneet edes antamaan mitään arviota toimitusajasta. Menin sitten eilen ostamaan Giant TCX Advanced 2 rossarin, eli tuli siirryttyä pimeälle puolelle levyjarrujen ulisevaan, mutta autuaaseen maailmaan, jossa modulaatio ei lopu koskaan kesken. Nyt pitää vielä löytää tuubikiekot tohon laitteeseen, mikä on persaukisena vähän hankalaa kun budjetti ei veny Zipp/Enve/Shimano XTR/yms. tasolle.

----------


## noniinno

> Btw, Crossmaxeihin ei saa kiinni 11-vaihteisia maantiepakkoja, vain SRAMin XD-pakkoja.



Sipaisin sorvissa 11-speed 105 pakan spideristä puolitoista milliä, niin meni heittämällä fulcrum 10-maastokiekon runkoon. En toki lupaa että toimii Mavicin kanssa, mutta aina voi kokeilla. Toimii sorvattuna spacerin kanssa 11-rungolla. Tuo on viiden minuutin homma.

----------


## lecce

> Sipaisin sorvissa 11-speed 105 pakan spideristä puolitoista milliä, niin meni heittämällä fulcrum 10-maastokiekon runkoon. En toki lupaa että toimii Mavicin kanssa, mutta aina voi kokeilla. Toimii sorvattuna spacerin kanssa 11-rungolla. Tuo on viiden minuutin homma.



Varmasti hyvä TSI-miehen ratkaisu, mutta itsellä ei taidot eikä työkalut riitä tuohon hommaan. Nyt on tulossa krossariin omat kiekot, kun laitoin tilaukseen nämä: http://www.huntbikewheels.com/collec...tubeless-ready

----------


## lecce

Tasan viikko kului tilauksesta, kun kuriiri kiikutti pyörän tänään perille. Jos jotain kiinnostaa, niin ostin pyörän täältä: http://www.bikelineshop.de/en. Vuoden 2015 SuperXiä löytyy vielä varastosta hyvään hintaan. Rival-mallin hinta 1999 ja CX1 2499. Postit 75 euroa Suomeen. Vastasivat sähköpostiin alle puolen tunnin viiveellä. Maksu onnistuu Paypalilla. Tämän kokemuksen perusteella voin suositella liikettä.

----------


## J.S

Sram Rival ja pikalinkkuakselit. Onnea vaan...

----------


## noniinno

> Sram Rival ja pikalinkkuakselit. Onnea vaan...



Onko niissä jotain vikaa?

----------


## J.S

Nestelaverit + pikalinkut ainakin omassa vanhassa cyclossa ei hyvä. Kovissa jarrutuksissa etukiekko nitkahti drop-outeissa ja muutenki liian löysät. Nestelevari tuottaa aika moisia voimia. Myös Rival oli pettymys varsinkin etuvaihtaja ja vaihdin tuntuma...

----------


## arctic biker

Noissa pikalinkuissakin on eronsa ja veikkaan että useimmiten ovat liian löysällä.

----------


## lecce

Joo onhan noita maastopyöriäkin pikalinkulla eikä niissäkään tuollaista ilmiötä ole ellei linkku ole paska tai löysällä. Toki läpiakseli tuo ainakin teoriassa jämäkkyyttä. Oma kokemukseni koeajon perusteella oli, että SuperX:n etuhaarukka oli omaan makuuni aivan riittävän jämäkkä enkä huomannut merkittävää eroa läpiakselisiin verrattuna. Mitä Rivalin vaihtajiin tulee, niin niistä en osaa vielä sanoa paljoa. Ainakin Force-vaihtaja miellytti enkä usko näissä olevan Rivaleihin verrattuna suurta eroa.

Tässä kuva pyörästä viittä vaille valmiina: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0D...ew?usp=sharing

Kuvan setupissa paino XT-polkimilla 8,4 kg. Vielä pitää laittaa tankoteipit, vaihtaa stemmi Ritcheyn WSC:ksi, laittaa tulossa olevat Maxxiksen Mud Wrestlerit alle ja litkuttaa ne.

----------


## Vrad

Ja ihan hyvin on noi apexit toiminut myös (tosin x9 takavaihtaja), voisihan ne kevyemmätkin olla, mutta koskaan ole ketjut tippuneet ja aina on vaihtanut kun on halunnut,  myös kunnolla mudassa.

----------


## J.S

Tosiaan ongelma ilmeni todella kovasta vauhdista jarrutaessa. Pikalinkulla,merkillä tai linkun kireydellä ei ollut väliä. "Normaalissa" ajossa ei ongelmaa. Uuden pyörän Ultergrat vain niin paljon paremmat ettei itsellä ainakaan Sramia tulossa ellei parannusta tapahdu.. Kaikki on toki suhteellista  :Hymy:

----------


## Vrad

Linkkuja voi ostaa uusia myös  :Vink:

----------


## J.S

ihanko totta? "Pikalinkulla,merkillä tai linkun kireydellä ei ollut väliä" eli erilaisia kokeiltiin..

----------


## OJ

Mulla oli linkkuongelmia Karateapinassa, jonka haarukka on hitsattu purukumista. Otin ne linkun keskitysjouset pois ja nyt toimii.

Rival vs. Ultegra...Rivalin etuna on se, että voi käyttää kytkimellistä maastovaihtajaa. Tosin Rivalin vaihtaja pitää ketjun kireällä ihan eri tavalla kuin Ultegra. Allekirjoittanutta vähän arveluttaa, että miten Shimano toimii 1x11 systeemissä. Pitää varmaan asentaa joku sivulaipotin pitämään ketjua päällä.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Krossarikuumetta mulla on sellainen ainaskin 38,3..jos sen nyt saisi jollain tuosta putoamaan niin tästä vois vielä selvitä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Onko porukalla kokemuksia Felt F4x 2015 mallista? Onko siinä kuinka ahtaat haarukat, saako sinne muuta kuin UCI kisarenkaan? Onko tuo Force 1x11 millainen pidemmällä aikavälillä tarkasteltuna; yleiskestävyys ja toimivuus? (aika hinnakas setti taitaa olla ylläpitää) Onko 57 liian snadi 190 cm kuskille vai pitääkö olla 60?

En aio ajaa ainakaan lähtökohtaisesti cx-kisaa vaan talvaikausilenkkeilyyn asfaltille-hiekkateille-erittäin helpoille poluille-ulkoilureiteille. Onko tuo 38/11-28 toimiva sellaiseen (mukaan tuossa em. tsygässä tulee 40 eturieska myös joka valaistussa autotallissa lienee muutaman minsan homma vaihtaa erityyppisiin lenkkeihin) TRP:n jarrut? (kiinnostaisi kevyet vaijerivetoiset kyllä)

Toinen kiinnostava olisi Giantin TCX SLR1 paitsi tuo satulatolppa...Haarukat näyttäisi vähän tilavammalta. Onko tuo läpiakselikiinnitys vastaava kuin mounttiksissa vai jotain muuta, tuonee rakennejäykkyyttä hyvässä mielessä..jotain huonoja puolia? En heti löytänyt satulaputkimittaa, onko L vai XL sopiva koko? L ainakin sama vaakaputkimitta kuin maantiepyörässä jossa mulla ei ole superpitkä ajoasento.

Tai sit jos ottaiskin vielä oldskool jonkun Focus Mares 3.0 ja kanttarijarruilla, vois vielä pelata kevyemmillä kiekoilla ja silleen..

----------


## pätkä

^Mulla on krossarissa Force CX 1x11 (canti jarruilla) muuten paitsi rotorin kammet. Ajoa krossarille tulee kuitenkin vasta syksymmällä enemmän, joten noista ei ole vielä muuta kokemusta kuin, että toimii hyvin. Välitykset 36/11-32 on mielestäni aivan riittävät omaan gravel grinding käyttöön. Isompaa eturieskaa en käipaa vaikka maantiepyörässä on 53/39 kammet.

----------


## JackOja

> ^Mulla on krossarissa Force CX 1x11 ... Välitykset 36/11-32...



Mikäs eturatas sulla siinä on? Direct mountilla jotain?

----------


## pätkä

> Mikäs eturatas sulla siinä on? Direct mountilla jotain?



Rotorin QCX1 narrow wide normaaleissa  Rotorin 3D kompaktikammissa, akseli 24 mm. Aikaisemmin oli 36/46 rattaat samoissa kammissa. Vaati vain rattaiden pulttien vaihdon.

----------


## Capu

> Krossarikuumetta mulla on sellainen ainaskin 38,3..jos sen nyt saisi jollain tuosta putoamaan niin tästä vois vielä selvitä. 
> 
> Onko porukalla kokemuksia Felt F4x 2015 mallista? Onko siinä kuinka ahtaat haarukat, saako sinne muuta kuin UCI kisarenkaan? Onko tuo Force 1x11 millainen pidemmällä aikavälillä tarkasteltuna; yleiskestävyys ja toimivuus? (aika hinnakas setti taitaa olla ylläpitää) Onko 57 liian snadi 190 cm kuskille vai pitääkö olla 60?



Itsellä F5x 2014 ja siinä takahaarukka on ahdas, nyt 33 mm:n rengas on juuri sopiva, paljoakaan isompaa  rengasta sinne ei sovi. Itse 190cm pitkä ja  minulla 60cm:n runko, muistaakseni runko taitaa olla  aika lailla sama tuoss F4x:ssä. Tosin tuohan kannattaa varmistaa kokeilemalla.

----------


## JackOja

> Rotorin QCX1 narrow wide normaaleissa  Rotorin 3D kompaktikammissa, akseli 24 mm. Aikaisemmin oli 36/46 rattaat samoissa kammissa. Vaati vain rattaiden pulttien vaihdon.



Ahaa joo, ajattelin jos sulla olis ollut CX 1 -kammetkin...

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Itse 190cm pitkä ja  minulla 60cm:n runko, muistaakseni runko taitaa olla  aika lailla sama tuoss F4x:ssä. Tosin tuohan kannattaa varmistaa kokeilemalla.



Joo en kyllä taida ryhtyä 60cm..olisi pidempi horizontal top tube kuin maantietsygässä ja vielä pidempi stemi päälle. Liian pitkäksi menisi.

----------


## OJ

Tossa mun uudessa rossarissa on R685/R785 nestejarrut eikä noissakaan ole tehoa ihan älyttömästi ainakaan noilla 140 mm levyillä. Mekaanisen systeemiin saa parempaa toimintaa ilmeisesti Tektro Hy/Rd jarruilla, mutta minä en ole noita testaillut.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Pistetääs nöösin mietteitä uuesta crossarista. Cannondalen Caadx 2015 tiagralla ajettu nyt about 400km. Tullut testailtua hyvin erilaisia maastoja, kuten helppoja polkuja, pururataa, hiekkateitä, metsäautoteitä, kivisepelikikälie -hässäköitä sun muuta. Sitte toki kans paljon kevliä ja ujosti maantien laitaakin. Pyörä tuntunut erittäin hyvältä, mitä nyt tajunnut miksi ihmiset panostavat osasarjoissa 105/ultegra tasolle. Tiagra kyllä toiminut pääosin sujuvasti, mutta välillä saa tapella vaihtamisen kanssa. Käynyt ensihuollossa myös, joten ei pitäisi olla säädöistä kiinni.
> 
>  Tektron mekaaniset levyjarrut on ihan yhtä paskat kuin väitetään. Tuntuu että jarrutehoa ei saa irti kunnolla. Säädöt tuntuu loppuvan kesken. Liikkeessäkin olivat jarrutehon parannuksen saaneet aikaiseksi, mutta sillä kustannuksella että jarrulevy hankasi palaan pitäen  aivan helkkarinmoista ääntä. Eikä nuo silloinkaan edes kovin paljon tehokkaammat olleet, tosin ei sentään kahva painunut niin pohjaan. Vinkkejä tähän? Uudet jarrut vaan, vai jotain jippoa säätöön? Vaijerit jne. säätöruuveja on koiteltu kiristää.. Eipä nuo kuitenkaan vaaralliset ole, jarruttavat siinä missä citypyörän vannejarrutkin..
> 
> Runko itsessään on tuntunut erittäin hyvältä kaikilla alustoilla, ja tässä on varmasti hyvä pohja mitä päivittää. About n. 110mm stemmi vaihtui 80mm pitkään, mikä tuntuu itselle erittäin hyvältä, eikä kyllä mielestäni ole yhtää liian "herkkä". Sammy slicksit on pelanneet hyvin kaikilla alustoilla, toki rajat tulee pehmeällä ja märällä, eli upottavalla vastaan. Kovahkot alustat hiekkateistä sepeleihin menneet ainakin toistaiseksi. Nyt alle syksyksi ostin contin cykloxking 35mm eteen ja maxis mudwrestlerin 33m taakse. Cykloxkingejä oli alkuun pari, mutta toiselle kävi pieni vahinko asentaessa.. Varmaan vielä ajokelpoinen vaan uutta sisuria ostaessa tarttui tuo maxisin rengas mukaan. Testaillaan.
> 
> Pyörä ei missään nimessä ole täydellinen, mutta olen silti näin alkumetrien perusteella tyytyväinen hankintaan. Kuitenkin ongelmat mitä olleet on säädettävissä/päivitettävissä. Tarkoitus oiskin testata tätä pyörää tänä syksynä ihan oikiassa cyklocrossissa, talvella lenkkiajossa, ensi kesänä maantie- sekä retkipyöräkäytössä tehden pieniä muokkauksia käyttötarpeen mukaan. Katsotaan mihin kaikkeen Cännäri taipuu.



Kiva kuulla käyttöraporttia pyörästä. 2016 malli on täysin 2015 mallin kopio, hintakin näyttää pysyneen ennallaan.

----------


## filkku

Crescent Zepto Comp lähtisi kivijalkaliikkeestä 1100 eurolla mukaan. Pyöristähän en ymmärrä paljon mitään, mutta tarkoituksena olisi työmatkaa ajella ja mahdollisesti tehdä vähän pidempiäkin reissuja takalaukkujen kera. Onko tuo järkevän oloinen pyörä? Vaihtajat ja jarrut ilmeisesti ihan hyvät. Välityksiä ja muita osia en oikein osaa arvioida. Merkistäkin tuntuu aika vähän olevan kirjoittelua. Plussaa kuitenkin siitä, että tuolla tukisin paikallista liikettä.

----------


## miku80

Crescent on alumiinikeulalla joka on ajossa suht kova kun ei suodata epätasaisuuksia tiestä.. Samaan rahaan saa esim Meridan Cyclocross 500 mallia jossa on hiilikuitukeula kaulaputkea myöten ja vielä 15mm läpiakselilla joka on ajossa huomattavasti tukevampi mitä perinteinen 9mm pikalinkku..

----------


## ristopee

CC-kuume on lähes helteen puoleella ja olen speksaillut ja päätymässä oheiseen pyörään: http://shop4cross.com/bikes-frames/c...04bm-sram.html

Nyt kysynkin vielä onko kellään tiedossa muita varteenotettavia crosseja budjetissa 1000-1500e sramin osilla?
Shimanolaisia tuntuu löytyvän jo paremmin mutta haluan sramit koska ne on hienot ja maantiepyörässä on sitä merkkiä.

edit: Planetx:llä on budjetissa tuollainen: http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXXLS...yclocross-bike Ridley olisi 200g kevyempi mutta planetxissä on hiilarirunko. Planetxissä ei myöskään näy olevan lokasuojille kiinnityksiä.

----------


## jarit

Kotimaisessa kivijalka & verkkokaupassa Tampereella näyttäisi olevan Raleigia ja Felt joissa on SRAM:ia, jos vaan koot osuvat kohdalleen.
http://www.bestbikes.fi/product_catalog.php?c=8
Tuo teräs-runkoinen Maveric Comp on kyllä aika makean näköinen.

----------


## jarit

> Tossa mun uudessa rossarissa on R685/R785 nestejarrut eikä noissakaan ole tehoa ihan älyttömästi ainakaan noilla 140 mm levyillä. Mekaanisen systeemiin saa parempaa toimintaa ilmeisesti Tektro Hy/Rd jarruilla, mutta minä en ole noita testaillut.



Pari viikkoa ajettu Hy/Rd:llä ja vaikuttavat ihan toimivilta jarruilta. Pitoa riittää ja ovat ihan tunnokkaatkin. Mekaanisissa systeemeissä ei taida olla  tällä hetkellä parempia vaihtoehtoja ?   Palat ovat hieman kovan tuntuiset joten voisi kokeilla jotain EBC;n vihreitä.

----------


## Jaajoilija

Jaaha. Yritin puhelimella muokata tota mun viestiä niin onnistuin poistamaan sen. No, tarkoitus oli korjata että noi mun Caadx:n jarrut olikin Promaxin mekaaniset levarit, ei tektron. Menisköhä tohon tilalle sukkana esim Avid BB7, mitä tuntuu monet pitävän melko hyvänä mekaanisissa jarruissa? Entä noi Hy/rd, menevätkö suoraan mekaanisten tilalle vai vaatiiko jotain muokkauksia?  Erään kaupan sivuilla jossa nuita myydään mainittiin, että olisi helppo asentaa. Ainakin TRP:n Hy/rd:t on mun hakujen perusteella tuplahintaiset esimerkiksi noihin BB7:n verrattuna, joten ehkäpä voisi kokeilla ensin esimerkiksi eteen tollaista Seiskaa... Pitää nyt vielä koittaa huippuunsa säätää noi Promaxit ja testata ensi viikolla tositoimissa, koska perus lenkkiajossa (ainakaan meikäläisen) ei vielä jarrujen todellinen luonne selviä.

----------


## Vrad

BB7:t on monessa paikassa kehutut (myös omasta mielestäni) jarrut, yksinkertaiset, mekaanisiksi tehokkaat ja helpot säätää. TPR:llä on myös mekaaniset, kahdesta suunnasta puristavat (isompi välys ja teho) Spyret, jotka kamppailevat bb7:n kanssa mekaanisten parhaimman perinteisen tittelistä. HY/RD:t on sitten vielä askel parempaan, mutta ekassa sarjassa oli pieniä vuoto ongelmia. Hyvänä puolena itsessään säätyvät palat, ja teho.  Kaikki kolme voidaan asentaa mekaanisten (maantie)kahvojen kanssa ilman ongelmia. Valitse noista tarpeisiin ja lompakolle sopivimmat niin tuskin petyt. 
Seuraavaksi itse otan Spyret testiin rautapyörään.

----------


## IncBuff

Lisätään tohon kolmikkoon vielä Shimanon CX77:t. Mielestäni aivan tasoissa BB7:n kanssa.

----------


## Jaajoilija

Kiitos hyvästä yhteenvedosta. Pitää varmaan alkuun ottaa joko bb7 taikka toi spyre testiin. Annetaan silti vielä noille promax rendereille mahdollisuus, opiskelijan talvi kun on monesti aika pitkä ja taloudellisesti haastava.

----------


## Ski



----------


## Halloo halloo

> Lisätään tohon kolmikkoon vielä Shimanon CX77:t. Mielestäni aivan tasoissa BB7:n kanssa.



Mitä jarrupaloja käytät, jos ja kun sulla on nuo CX77-jarrut?

----------


## IncBuff

> 



Taitaa olla aika nopee?





> Mitä jarrupaloja käytät, jos ja kun sulla on nuo CX77-jarrut?



Alkuperäisiä Resin-paloja.

----------


## viskaali

7,6kg

----------


## Ski

Oli ainaki tänään  :Hymy:  



Hieno Bemari ! Boone sama 7,6 ajokunnossa orggisvanteilla...

----------


## OJ

> Joo en kyllä taida ryhtyä 60cm..olisi pidempi horizontal top tube kuin maantietsygässä ja vielä pidempi stemi päälle. Liian pitkäksi menisi.



Vieläkö rossari kuumottaa? Giganttiin, ainakin kuituiseen, näyttäisi mahtuvan ainakin 40 mm kumi. Rungon pituus ei tosin ole Felttiä juurikaan lyhyempi jos ollenkaan. Levyjarrukahvat myös vievät asentoa pidmmäksi.

Edit: mielenkiintoinen satulavalinta Viskaalin Bemarissa, mutta sillä ajetaan mikä bärsseelle sopii.

----------


## ristopee

> Kotimaisessa kivijalka & verkkokaupassa Tampereella näyttäisi olevan Raleigia ja Felt joissa on SRAM:ia, jos vaan koot osuvat kohdalleen.
> http://www.bestbikes.fi/product_catalog.php?c=8
> Tuo teräs-runkoinen Maveric Comp on kyllä aika makean näköinen.



Kiitos vinkistä, maverikki lähti tilaukseen.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Vieläkö rossari kuumottaa? Giganttiin, ainakin kuituiseen, näyttäisi mahtuvan ainakin 40 mm kumi. Rungon pituus ei tosin ole Felttiä juurikaan lyhyempi jos ollenkaan. Levyjarrukahvat myös vievät asentoa pidmmäksi.



Joo onhan tuo vielä kuumeen puolella, mutta muuten homma on aloitusta vaille valmis..  :Leveä hymy: 

Mitään käsitystä kellään onko DT Splinet 23 tai 24 järkeviä/kestäviä reenikiekkoja Etelä-Suomen talvikauteen ja mikä ero noilla kahdella mallilla käytännössä on? (hintaeroa niissä näkyy ainakin jkv olevan)

----------


## viskaali

23 on n. 100g kevyempi setti. Varmasti molemmat talvikäyttöön vähintäänkin riittäviä. Itellä 23 talvikäyttöön ja tuntuu kyllä jämyiltä kiekoilta. Centerlock navat näissä, jos jotain vaihtasin.

----------


## makton

Itsellä ei 23:ssa laakerit kestäneet tippaakaan vettä. Muutoin ihan hyvät kiekot.

----------


## Isä nitro

23/24 Splineä ensiasennuksena pyörissä joita olen tsekkaillut. 

Mutta eikö tuo edellinen kommentti ole hieman ristiriitainen? Laakerit aika keskeinen osa (ihan konkreettisestikin) kiekkoa ja jos ne eivät kestä likaa/vettä, niin kyllä meillä on silloin aika iso ongelma. Mutta lisää käyttäjäkokemuksia minäkin näistä kiekoista kaipaan - vaikka menee toisen palstan tontille.

----------


## jarit

> Pari viikkoa ajettu Hy/Rd:llä ja vaikuttavat ihan toimivilta jarruilta. Pitoa riittää ja ovat ihan tunnokkaatkin. Mekaanisissa systeemeissä ei taida olla  tällä hetkellä parempia vaihtoehtoja ?   Palat ovat hieman kovan tuntuiset joten voisi kokeilla jotain EBC;n vihreitä.



Itse itselleni vastaten: Kävin eilen hankkimassa EBC:n punaiset Foxin Tommilta. Asensin ainoastaan eteen aluksi & kokeeksi. Pari huomiota asiasta: Asiallinen pito, ei merkittävästi parempi kuivana kuin TRP:n orkkis palat. Jarrutus tuntuma on kuitenkin jotenkin miellyttävämpi. EBC:n pala taitaa olla muutaman millin kymmenyksen paksumpi (?) sillä jarrusatulan säätö tuntui tarkemmalle. Toki jarrulevykin oli jo hieman kiero ja sen oikaisuun täytyy käyttää hieman enemmän aikaa illalla. Sanotaanko niin että "ihan asiallinen 15euron upgrade". Tuo jarrupito riittää ihan hyvin cycloon ja periaattessa voisi vaikka vaihtaa edessä olevan jarrulevyn 160=>140mm.

----------


## makton

> 23/24 Splineä ensiasennuksena pyörissä joita olen tsekkaillut. 
> 
> Mutta eikö tuo edellinen kommentti ole hieman ristiriitainen? Laakerit aika keskeinen osa (ihan konkreettisestikin) kiekkoa ja jos ne eivät kestä likaa/vettä, niin kyllä meillä on silloin aika iso ongelma. Mutta lisää käyttäjäkokemuksia minäkin näistä kiekoista kaipaan - vaikka menee toisen palstan tontille.



Laakerit voi aina vaihtaa parempiin, jolloin kiekot on taas ihan toimivat. Mutta joo, oli kyllä aika iso yllätys itsellekin.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Mitäs mieltä olette uusista Cuben crossareista. 


Mielestäni ilahduttavaa oli, että pro mallia downgrattiin ja hintaa tiputettiin. Ultegra> 105 Aksium>Fulcrum race 77 ja jarrut pysyivät hydraulisena. Saksan maalta tilattuna 1300€ on mielestäni hyvä kilpailukykyinen hinta.

https://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Cube-...15-red-n-black vuoden 2015 malli suomessa 1700€

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...75674/wg_id-40 vuoden 2016 malli suomessa todennäköisesti 1500€ saksassa 1300€.

Ymmärrettävä hinnannousu koko markkinolla tietenkin selittää tuota vain 200e hinnan tiputukseen joka on verrattain vähäinen. Mutta mielestäni järkevämpi kokonaisuus ja hintataso lähempänä peruscyclon hintaa ja isona bonuksena hydrauliset jarrut.

En oikein ymmärrä tätä top range pyörää

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...75684/wg_id-40

hinta on kova, noin 2000€ suomessa. Ja sillä rahalla alkaa saamaan kuitenkin hiilikuitu CC pyöriä ja näin syksyn tullen parempaa dealia kuten Feltin F5X sarjaa tai Konaa http://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona_Jake_the...CR/&listpos=31

----------


## Sotanorsu666

http://www.corratec.com/en/bikes/roa...echanical-disc

Henkilökohtaisia kokemuksia kenelläkään ? Perusosat ja kiekot iso kysymysmerkki, mutta saisi sopivasti, niin pitäisköhän ?

----------


## tumpelo

Viitsisikö joku kirjoitella perskohtaisia kokemuksia Private Jakesta.. Saa avautua. Millainen on kisamaisessa ajossa? Entä on the road?

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Saako kippurasarvisen pyörän koon fiilisteltyä muutaman minuutin koeajolla? Minulla ei ole kokemusta kuin maastopyöristä ja mietityttää, että tajuaako puutumista aiheuttavaa asentoa noin lyhyessä ajassa. Sportaxissa olisi Cannondalen CaadX:ää alessa, mutta onko 58cm runko suoralta kädeltä liian pieni 194cm pitkälle ja 97cm jalan sisämitan (nivustesta tonttiin, eikö se noin mitata?) omaavalle kuskille? Lisäksi olen miettinyt uutta CaadX:ää, Orangen RX 9 S mallia ja All Cityn Macho Maniä. Näistä saa ainakin isompia kokoja, mutta hintakin menee yli tonniin, jota olin alunperin budjetiksi kaavaillut.

----------


## Pedalatleten

> Saako kippurasarvin pyörän koon fiilisteltyä muutaman minuutin koeajolla? Minulla ei ole kokemusta kuin maastopyöristä ja mietityttää, että tajuaako puutumista aiheuttavaa asentoa noin lyhyessä ajassa. Sportaxissa olisi Cannondalen CaadX:ää alessa, mutta onko 58cm runko suoralta kädeltä liian pieni 194cm pitkälle ja 97cm jalan sisämitan (nivustesta tonttiin, eikö se noin mitata?) omaavalle kuskille? Lisäksi olen miettinyt uutta CaadX:ää, Orangen RX 9 S mallia ja All Cityn Macho Maniä. Näistä saa ainakin isompia kokoja, mutta hintakin menee yli tonniin, jota olin alunperin budjetiksi kaavaillut.



Sanoisin että 58 cm CaadX on sinulle liian pieni. Olen 188cm/n. 92 cm ja ajan muutamia vuosia vanhalla Focus CX:llä jossa aika tarkalleen samat mitat kun 58 cm CaadX:llä, paitsi emäputki Focuksessa pari senttiä lyhyempi/matalampi, eikä saisi olla yhtään pienempi (stemmi 12 cm).

----------


## CamoN

> Viitsisikö joku kirjoitella perskohtaisia kokemuksia Private Jakesta..



Omat kokemukset on nyt kertynyt sekalaisilta alustoilta lokakuun alkupuolelta noin 200km. Lähtöajatus Private Jaken hankkimiselle oli että pitäisi saada yleispyörä jota 
1. Voi ajaa surutta ja tehokkaasti vuoden ympäri. On erityisen hyvä talviajan hiekkatielenkeillä ja kevyillä maastolenkeillä (jopa CC-kisoissa), mutta taipuu joten kuten myös rennoille maantielenkeille. Mahdollistaa myös esim. peräkärryn kiinnittämisen satulatolppaan ja hinaamisen. Ei myöskään kavahda ajatusta pyöräretkeilystä ja reilummasta kuormaamisesta.
2. On varustettu levyjarruin, mielellään mekaanisin.
3. On varustettu sisäisin vaijerivedoin puhdistamisen olisi helpottamiseksi. Mekaanisien levyjarrujen kanssa ison remontin yhteydessä ei tarvitse miettiä jarrujen ilmaamista ym. 
4. On varustettu läpiakselein, edessä 15x100 ja takana 12x142 jotta kiekot on maasturin suuntaan yhteensopivat.
5. On varustettu 1x voimansiirrolla, joko 1x10 itse rakennettuna tai 1x11 tehdaskokoonpanona. 1x11:llä saan yhteensopivuutta maasturin suuntaan.
6. On ulkoisesti sen näköinen, että voi jättää melko huoletta maitokaupan parkkiin lukittuna. On siten viimeistelty että puhtaanapito on helppoa tai kevyt mähnäkerros jopa pukee pyörää, kauneus on kuitenkin katsojan silmässä jne.
7. On varustettu nimellisesti 40mm rengastilavuuksin.

Noihin määreisiin Private Jake vastasi aika hyvin. 

*Runko*

Olin etukäteen vähän epäileväinen alumiinista runkomateriaalina, sillä omat pyörät ovat olleet parin vuoden ajan kauttaaltaan hiilikuituisia ja alumiinilla on maine kovimmista kyydeistä teräkseen, titaaniin ja hiilikuituun verrattuna. Kuitenkin runko vaikuttaa melko ajettavalta ja erityisen hyvin viimeistellyltä. Edellisissä minun tallissani nojaillessa alumiinipyörissä hitsaussaumat ovat olleet paljon rumempia ja Jaken tummanharmaa mattaviimeistely on mielestäni todella laadukkaan oloinen. Lisäksi se osuu kuin nyrkki silmään arkipyörän värityksenä. Syvät naarmut siinä tulevat näkymään hyvin ja tietyt alueet tulevat kiillottumaan ajan kanssa. 

Säädettävistä taka-akselin hahloista en ollut ostaessa oikein mitään mieltä, ajelin ensimmäiset lenkit akseli säätöalueen keskellä ja olin kovin tyytyväinen. Kuitenkin tämän päiväiselle rennolle maantielenkille vedin akselivälin aivan minimiin (varmaankin 12-15mm muutos) ja täytyy sanoa että ero ajotuntumassa oli yllättävän suuri. Lyhyisiin mäkiin korkealla kadenssilla putkelta tikatessa pyörä lähtee mukaan tanssiin aivan eri tavalla ja tuntuu todella eläväiseltä sekä näppärältä. Lenkin jälkeen otin säätöä takaisin 6-8mm ja veikkaisin siitä löytyvän aika hyvä paikka tämän hetken ajoille, mutta talvella lisävakaus voi tulla tarpeeseen ja akseliväli saanee kasvaa. Akselivälin säätö siis lisää pyörän käyttöarvoa, tulipa sekin mieleen että Private Jake on oivallinen testipenkki esim. uutta maantiepyörää valitessa. Akselivälin voi todennäköisesti säätää millilleen samanlaiseksi kuin kahdessa erilaisessa vaihtoehdossa ja siten ajotuntumasta pääsee hajulle ilman koeajoakin, muut muuttujat poissulkien.

Keulassa on jarruvaijerille läpivienti ja läpiviennin yläpäässä on kuminen suojahattu joka ei meinaa ainakaan minun pyörässäni pysyä paikallaan. Etujarrun vaijerikuori ei juurikaan liiku, mutta veikkaan takajarrun ja -vaihtajan vaijerien taittavan sitä kuorta tankoa käännellessä siten, että suojahattu pyrkii pois paikoiltaan. Korjaantuisi kun trimmaisi kuorten pituudet ja laittaisi niiden järjestyksen uusiksi tangon alla. Rungon vaijeriläpiviennit vaikuttaa fiksuilta eli sopivan tiiviiltä kuoriin nähden ja riittävän yksinkertaisilta.

Keskiön alla ei ole valumareikää. Keskiön takana on ilmeisesti lokasuojakiinnitys ja sen molemmin puolin kaksi valumareiän näköistä. En ole katsonut meneekö ne läpi asti. 

Uskoisin että rengastilat riittävät nimellisesti 40mm leveille kumeille sekä edessä että takana, mutta yhtenä sivuhuomiona huomasin tänään säädettävän taka-akselin vaikutuksen rengastilaan. Kun akseliväli on minimissään, WTB:n 35mm nimellisleveällä tehdasasennusrenkaalla pystyputken ja renkaan väliin jää vain jarruvaijerikuoren paksuus, eli noin 5mm. Muhkumpi rengas tullee melko lähelle pystyputkea, varsinkin jos väliin jää yhtään mutaa.

Joko en osaa käyttää Maxle-läpiakseleita tai sitten Private Jakessa on mitättömät olakkeet läpiakselinapojen päädyille. Ainakin Mavicin Crossmaxeilla käy niin, että vaikka kiristäisin akselin hampaat irvessä (kahvan ollessa auki asennossa, jonka jälkeen käännän vielä kahvan kiinni), akseliin jää pienin pieni välys joka löytyy ottamalla renkaasta ja haarukasta kiinni sekä liikuttamalla niitä sivusuunnassa. Akseleissa ei mielestäni ole mitään lukkoasentojen hienosäätöjä tai vastaavaa ja napojen välykset on hyvin säädetty. Maasturinpuolelta minulla on enemmän kokemusta Foxin läpiakseleista jotka vaikuttaa paljon jämptimmiltä. Eipä tuo käytännössä mitään haittaa, mutta esimerkiksi johonkin töyssyyn ajamisen jälkeen jarru saattaa kihnuttaa hetken ja loppua sitten itsekseen. Kummallinen toleranssi tuollaisessa paikassa.

*Voimansiirto*

SRAM Rival One -setti toimii kuin ajatus, ei mitään valittamista. Heti kättelyssä vaihdoin alle maasturin kiekkosetin jossa 10-42 pakka ja medium-häkkinen Rival 1 -takavaihtaja toimii myös sen kanssa, vaikka SRAM lupaa yhteensopivuutta vain 11-36 asti. 40T N/W -eturattaalla ja 10-42 pakalla järkevät välitykset ulottuu kohtalaisen hitaasta maastoajosta (ei kuitenkaan aivan ryömintävauhtisesta) moponopeuksiin maantielle, joka ei juurikaan rajoita pyörän käytettävyyttä. Koska muissakin pyörissäni on tätä nykyä ovaalit eturattaat, vaihtanen 40 piikkisen pyöreän tilalle joko 40 tai 42 piikkisen ovaalin. 

*Jarrut*

Koeajaessa jarrutuntuma oli vähän kumipallomainen. Koeajon jälkeen isot pojat kertoivat että TRP:n ensiasennuspalat on täyttä skeidaa, joten hankin eteen EBC:n vihreät palat. Taakse vaihtui 160mm jarrulevy, ei jarrutehon vaan kiekkojen yhteensopivuuden takia. Kilometrien kerryttyä en oikein keksi jarrujen tehosta tai modulaatiosta valittamista, ovat varsin asialliset. Spyre-jarrusatuloiden vaijerikireyden hienosäätörummut ovat kuitenkin aivan älyttömän huonot kun vertaa vaikka SRAM:n paremman pään takavaihtajien säätörumpuihin. Kun jossain vaiheessa tulee tehtyä vaijeriremonttia, niihin säätörumpuihin täytyy keksiä joku patentti. Onneksi niitä ei tarvitse olla ruuvaamassa jatkuvasti.

*Kiekot*

Tehdaskokoonpanoon kuuluva kiekkosetti pääsi heti hyllylle, kun pyöräytin niiden ympärille tallissa pitkään roikkuneet Nokia Hakkapeliitta A10 35mm -nastarenkaat sisureilla. Vaihdoin niihin pakaksi Shimanon XT M8000 11-40:n ja pyörän alle meni Mavicin Crossmax SLR:t, joille litkutin tehdaskokoonpanoon kuuluvat WTB:n Cross Bossit.

*Renkaat*

WTB:n 35mm Cross Bossit vaikuttavat todella hyviltä jokapaikan CC-renkailta. Siinä mielessä vähän petyinkin kun en päässyt harrastamaan sitä palstapyöräilyn keskeisintä osa-aluetta, eli rengasspeksausta, näin syksyä vasten kun Cross Bossit täyttivät kaikki odotukset. Nimellisesti 35mm leveät kumit ovat 19mm sisäleveillä kehillä litkutettuna noin 38mm leveät, eli melko muhkut. Erinomaisen helpot litkuttaa ainakin Crossmaxeille.

*Putkiosat*

Vaihdoin heti koeajon jälkeen ohjaustangon, tankoteipin, ohjainkannattimen, satulatolpan ja satulan. 44cm leveä ohjaustanko 54cm rungossa ei oikein käynyt minun järkeeni ja vaikutti maantiepyörän 42cm tankoon tottuneelle todella leveältä. Saa nähdä kaipaako sitä leveämpää sitten tammikuussa takaisin kun eturengas haeskelee polanteen reunaa. En ole ikinä pitänyt korkkiteipistä erikoisemmin, stemmiin piti saada jyrkempi kulma, satulatolpan vaihdoin hiilikuituiseen ihan vaan koska voin ja hyllyssä oli valmiina omalle hanurille sopivampi satula. Eli ei niistä sen enempää.

*Yhteenveto*

Joka kilometrillä olen pitänyt pyörästä enemmän ja enemmän. Alumiinirungon mahdollisella kovuudella ei ole mitään väliä, kun 35mm leveään tubeless-renkaaseen voi laittaa sellaiset paineet jotka suodattaa kaiken värinän ja tärinän minimiin. Maastoajo on, totta kai, aina melko kovaa hommaa jousittamattomalla pyörällä. 

Säädettävät taka-akselin hahlot tuovat oikeasti jonkin verran lisäarvoa yleispyörään, ei pelkkää lisäpainoa. Maantiellä Jake kulkee hämmästyttävän kevyesti varsinaiseen maantiepyörään verrattuna, vaikka alle on ne WTB:n pikkunappularenkaat. Toki maantiepyörän marginaaliset edut alkaa näkyä matkan pidentyessä ja keskinopeuksien kasvaessa. Jos keskarin ei tarvitse olla kamalan paljon yli 30km/h, hieman silmiä siristämällä voisi kuvitella että alla on maantiepyörä. Kun ensi vuonna kaupasta alkaa saada läpiakselilevyjarrunavoille tehtyjä kunnollisia maantiekiekkoja, tällaisen pyörän käyttöalue kasvaa entisestään. 28mm maantierenkaat alle, muutama hammas lisää eturattaaseen ja alla olisi melko vikkelä maantieohjus. Kuitenkin sama pyörää taipuu akselivälillä ja kiekoilla/renkailla sekä muilla varusteilla pelaamalla mainiosti hiekkatielle, kevyeen maastoajoon, meren jäälle, kauppareissulle jne. 

Paljon teknistä erinomaisuutta yksinkertaisessa paketissa.

Kuva oli jo jossain muussakin ketjussa, mutta laitetaan nyt muodon vuoksi.

----------


## fiber

> Sanoisin että 58 cm CaadX on sinulle liian pieni. Olen 188cm/n. 92 cm ja ajan muutamia vuosia vanhalla Focus CX:llä jossa aika tarkalleen samat mitat kun 58 cm CaadX:llä, paitsi emäputki Focuksessa pari senttiä lyhyempi/matalampi, eikä saisi olla yhtään pienempi (stemmi 12 cm).



CaadX:n mitoitus on erikoinen, ja niissä riittää pienempikin koko. Uskoisin, että 58 on kysyjälle sopiva.
Olen 188/91cm, ja ajan 54:n Cannarillä eli senttikaupalla pienempi runko kuin maantiefillarissani (Bianchi Oltre). Stemmi 110mm.

----------


## Pedalatleten

> CaadX:n mitoitus on erikoinen, ja niissä riittää pienempikin koko. Uskoisin, että 58 on kysyjälle sopiva.
> Olen 188/91cm, ja ajan 54:n Cannarillä eli senttikaupalla pienempi runko kuin maantiefillarissani (Bianchi Oltre). Stemmi 110mm.



Offtopic alkuperäiselle kysyjälle mutta kuitenkin: Oho... olet tasan yhtä pitkä kuin minä (ja Miguel Indurain...) ja ajat pyörällä jossa on 54,5 cm vaakaputki (horizontal) ja 53 cm satulaputki (c-t cännärin geo-kuvien perusteella) jos cännärin taulukoita luen oikein? Mulla siis Focuksessa 57,2 cm vaakaputki ja 12 stemmi, maantie-Colnagossa 58 cm vaakaputki ja 14 cm stemmi, molemmissa tosin kompaktitanko joka vaatii mun mielestä hieman pidemmän stemmin. Tiedän myös että mulla on pitkät kädet mutta silti mielenkiintoisia nämä geometriat, toivottavasti alkuperäinen kysyjä ei hämmentynyt liikaa. Miten pitkä vaakaputki Oltressasi on?

----------


## fiber

Oltre XR2 on 59-senttinen. Molemmissa fillareissa etäisyys satulan kärjestä tangon yläpinnan keskilinjaan 60,5 cm. Stemmit ovat joko samanmittaiset tai ehkä sentin erolla.

----------


## tumpelo

Kiitos Camoonille, siinähän sitä olikin. Vanha JTS pelannut ja palvellut pitkät maantielenkit, työmatkat kesät talvet ja satunnaiset cx-kisailut aika kivasti kumeksia vaihtamalla. Ainoastaan kisailuihin ei vakiovälit riitä näillä reisillä, ja etuhaarukka on jarruttaessa luokaton. Mutta jokin private jakessa ja stevenssin vaporissa vaan sytyttää. Privatessa 1x ja välitykset cx-kisailuun, keveys ja levyt. Stevenssissä keveys, mietityn oloinen kokonaisuus, jarrut ja toisaalta 2x on puolensa siinäkin. Private jaken 1x ei tulisi riittämään maantiellä, joutuisi isontaan hammastusta. Private kivasti sleepperin näköinen, stevenssi ei niinkään, käyttöpyörässä tämäkin merkkaa. Tiedä sitten, tuleeko vaihdettua, ja olisiko kumpikaan yhtä toimiva paketti, snake asettaa mielestäni riman aika korkealle monipuolisuudessa. TRP:n mini-veet tulossa, jos niillä hoituu etuhaarukan vibraus kuntoon niin alkaa tekosyyt olemaan aika vähissä vaihtoon.

----------


## paaton

> Uskoisin että rengastilat riittävät nimellisesti 40mm leveille kumeille sekä edessä että takana, mutta yhtenä sivuhuomiona huomasin tänään säädettävän taka-akselin vaikutuksen rengastilaan. Kun akseliväli on minimissään, WTB:n 35mm nimellisleveällä tehdasasennusrenkaalla pystyputken ja renkaan väliin jää vain jarruvaijerikuoren paksuus, eli noin 5mm. Muhkumpi rengas tullee melko lähelle pystyputkea, varsinkin jos väliin jää yhtään mutaa.



Ehkäpä se suuri ajatus akselivälin säädettävyydessä onkin juuri tuossa.
Maantiefillarin ja cyclon välimatka kapenee, kun akselivälin saa lyhyeksi kapeilla renkailla. 
Kuulostaa kyllä järkevältä ratkaisulta.

----------


## Pedalatleten

> Oltre XR2 on 59-senttinen. Molemmissa fillareissa etäisyys satulan kärjestä tangon yläpinnan keskilinjaan 60,5 cm. Stemmit ovat joko samanmittaiset tai ehkä sentin erolla.



OK, Oltressa vaakaputki (horizontal) Bianchin mukaan 57,5 eli aika sama kun mun pyörissä. Mulle vielä aikamoinen geometriapähkinä miten molemmat ohjaamot voivat olla 60,5 kun vaakaputkieroa on 3 senttiä, mutta on maailmassa muitakin asioita joita en ymmärrä joten en anna asian häiritä sen enempää  :Hymy:

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Omat kokemukset on nyt kertynyt sekalaisilta alustoilta lokakuun alkupuolelta noin 200km. Lähtöajatus Private Jaken hankkimiselle oli että pitäisi saada yleispyörä jota 
> 1. Voi ajaa surutta ja tehokkaasti vuoden ympäri. On erityisen hyvä talviajan hiekkatielenkeillä ja kevyillä maastolenkeillä (jopa CC-kisoissa), mutta taipuu joten kuten myös rennoille maantielenkeille. Mahdollistaa myös esim. peräkärryn kiinnittämisen satulatolppaan ja hinaamisen. Ei myöskään kavahda ajatusta pyöräretkeilystä ja reilummasta kuormaamisesta.
> 2. On varustettu levyjarruin, mielellään mekaanisin.
> 3. On varustettu sisäisin vaijerivedoin puhdistamisen olisi helpottamiseksi. Mekaanisien levyjarrujen kanssa ison remontin yhteydessä ei tarvitse miettiä jarrujen ilmaamista ym. 
> 4. On varustettu läpiakselein, edessä 15x100 ja takana 12x142 jotta kiekot on maasturin suuntaan yhteensopivat.
> 5. On varustettu 1x voimansiirrolla, joko 1x10 itse rakennettuna tai 1x11 tehdaskokoonpanona. 1x11:llä saan yhteensopivuutta maasturin suuntaan.
> 6. On ulkoisesti sen näköinen, että voi jättää melko huoletta maitokaupan parkkiin lukittuna. On siten viimeistelty että puhtaanapito on helppoa tai kevyt mähnäkerros jopa pukee pyörää, kauneus on kuitenkin katsojan silmässä jne.
> 7. On varustettu nimellisesti 40mm rengastilavuuksin.
> 
> Noihin määreisiin Private Jake vastasi aika hyvin.



Kivaa lueskeltavaa kun jaksat raapustaa. Kiitos siitä!

----------


## Ulkorengas

> Keskiön alla ei ole valumareikää. Keskiön takana on ilmeisesti lokasuojakiinnitys ja sen molemmin puolin kaksi valumareiän näköistä. En ole katsonut meneekö ne läpi asti. 
> 
> Uskoisin että rengastilat riittävät nimellisesti 40mm leveille kumeille sekä edessä että takana, mutta yhtenä sivuhuomiona huomasin tänään säädettävän taka-akselin vaikutuksen rengastilaan. Kun akseliväli on minimissään, WTB:n 35mm nimellisleveällä tehdasasennusrenkaalla pystyputken ja renkaan väliin jää vain jarruvaijerikuoren paksuus, eli noin 5mm. Muhkumpi rengas tullee melko lähelle pystyputkea, varsinkin jos väliin jää yhtään mutaa.



Konan sivuilla sanotaan keskiön olevan Sram PF30. Tuo on ilmeisesti press fit-tyyppinen. Jokohan niihin liittyvät ongelmat on ratkaistu? Jos oikein olen ymmärtänyt, Jake The Snakessa siirryttiin 2016 mallissa takaisin kierrekeskiöön (FSA Press Fit 30 > FSA Gossamer Threaded Road).

Onko lokarien tila riittävä ainoastaan silloin, kun akseliväli on pisimmillään vai myös keskiasennossa?

----------


## IncBuff

Kovin paljon noista 1x systeemeistä ketjut putoili tuolla cyclocrossin SM-kisoissa ihan kärkimiehiltäkin.

----------


## Ski

Mää en oo Kärkimies mutta kerran sain Hiirosessa ketjun putoaan CX1 vaihteistossa kanjonin laskun jälkeisessä nousussa ku paukautin polkematta siihen vesiurapomppuun. Muuten meno kaikki muut 8 kertaa ilman. Trek Boone 7 on vakiona semmonen ketjun sisälle putoamisennestomuovi. Kätevä.

----------


## Eeppa

> 5. On varustettu 1x voimansiirrolla, joko 1x10 itse rakennettuna tai 1x11 tehdaskokoonpanona. 1x11:llä saan yhteensopivuutta maasturin suuntaan.



Kiitos täältäkin loistavan perusteellisesta raportista! 

Minulle on jäänyt lähes täysin epäselväksi, että mitkä maastopakat ja etenkin mitkä maastokiekot ovat yhteensopivia cyclossa olevien osasarjojen kanssa. Löytyisikö jostain lisävalaistusta tähän? Mielelläni käyttäisin cyclossa maastokiekkoja ja shimanon osia, mutta toki myös Sramit käy etenkin, jos yhteensopivuus niissä parempi.

----------


## CamoN

> Konan sivuilla sanotaan keskiön olevan Sram PF30. Tuo on ilmeisesti press fit-tyyppinen. Jokohan niihin liittyvät ongelmat on ratkaistu?



Kyllä, pressfitti se on. Jos olisi saanut valita olisin ottanut kierrekeskiön. Onhan tuo kieltämättä erikoinen ratkaisu alumiinirungossa. En ota kantaa kaikkiin "niihin" liittyvään ongelmaan, joka on ilmeisesti maailmaanlaajuisesti yleisesti tiedossa. Omassa tallissa on ennestään yksi pyörä hiilikuiturungolla ja BB30-pressfitillä, se on ollut tähän mennessä ongelmaton.





> Onko lokarien tila riittävä ainoastaan silloin, kun akseliväli on pisimmillään vai myös keskiasennossa?



Riippuu tietysti renkaasta, lokasuojasta ja omasta perstuntumasta sen tarvittavan välyksen suhteen. Olen suunnitellut käyttäväni pelkästään ass saveria eli sen syvempää kokemuspohjaa tuosta ei ole, mutta tila rungon pystyputkeen päin kasvaa suorassa suhteessa kun akseliväliä kasvattaa. Kun lyhimmällä akselivälillä renkaan ja pystyputkeen väliin jää se 5mm, se lienee enimmillään 30mm. Kriittinen piste on varmaan jossain siinä välissä.

Foorumilla on ainakin yksi toinen Private Jaken omistaja joka oli kuvien perusteella jo viritellyt täyspitkät lokarit. Hän pystynee kommentoimaan tuohon paremmin.





> Minulle on jäänyt lähes täysin epäselväksi, että mitkä maastopakat ja etenkin mitkä maastokiekot ovat yhteensopivia cyclossa olevien osasarjojen kanssa. Löytyisikö jostain lisävalaistusta tähän? Mielelläni käyttäisin cyclossa maastokiekkoja ja shimanon osia, mutta toki myös Sramit käy etenkin, jos yhteensopivuus niissä parempi.



Käsittääkseni kaikki 11-lehtiset pakat on yhteensopivia keskenään kaikkiin takavaihtajiin, tietysti sillä rajoituksella että jossain kohtaa takavaihtajan häkin pituus ja nivellyksen liikealueet loppuvat kesken maastopakkojen isojen lehtien kanssa. Sellaisissa maastokiekoissa joiden navassa on perinteinen vapaaratasrunko, esimerkiksi 11-lehtinen "maantiepakka" käy siihen jos vapaaratasrunko on tehty riittävän leveäksi. Ero ainoastaan 10-lehtiselle sopivaan voi olla millin luokkaa, esimerkiksi omasta tallista löytyvissä saman valmistajan maantiekiekoissa 11-lehtiselle sopiva vapaaratas on millin leveämpi. SRAM:n XD-vapaarattaaseen sopii tietysti vain XD-maastopakat.

----------


## CamoN

Hyvä etten jäänyt odottamaan Spessulta uutta Cruxia. Näköjään tulee läpiakseleilla, mutta ovat sitten tehneet ihan omat akselistandardit. Huoh.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> CaadX:n mitoitus on erikoinen, ja niissä riittää pienempikin koko. Uskoisin, että 58 on kysyjälle sopiva.
> Olen 188/91cm, ja ajan 54:n Cannarillä eli senttikaupalla pienempi runko kuin maantiefillarissani (Bianchi Oltre). Stemmi 110mm.



Kiitos vastauksista, täytyy siis melkein koeajaa tuo 58. Mitä mieltä täällä ollaan All Cityn Macho Manin kaltaisesta teräspyörästä sekalaiseen maantie- ja hiekkatieajoon? Onko tuo liian painava edukkailla osilla muuhun kuin fiilistelyyn?
http://allcitycycles.com/bikes/macho_man_disc

----------


## pätkä

> Saako kippurasarvisen pyörän koon fiilisteltyä muutaman minuutin koeajolla? Minulla ei ole kokemusta kuin maastopyöristä ja mietityttää, että tajuaako puutumista aiheuttavaa asentoa noin lyhyessä ajassa. Sportaxissa olisi Cannondalen CaadX:ää alessa, mutta onko 58cm runko suoralta kädeltä liian pieni 194cm pitkälle ja 97cm jalan sisämitan (nivustesta tonttiin, eikö se noin mitata?) omaavalle kuskille? Lisäksi olen miettinyt uutta CaadX:ää, Orangen RX 9 S mallia ja All Cityn Macho Maniä. Näistä saa ainakin isompia kokoja, mutta hintakin menee yli tonniin, jota olin alunperin budjetiksi kaavaillut.



Mulla on lähes samat mitat eli n. 193cm ja 95cm. Maantiepyörän stack on 605mm ja droppi kahvoille 15mm spaceripinolla 120mm. Cannondalen stack on ilmeisesti 580mm joka tarkoittaisi samalla
spaceripinolla 25mm lisää droppia kahvoille eli 145mm. Cannondalen pituus olisi ok mutta droppia pitäisin jo liian suurena ainakin omaan käyttöön. Jos suurempi spaceripino ei haittaa, niin voi tuo olla kysyjälle sopivakin riippuen tietysti vielä satulan korkeudesta.

----------


## arctic biker

CaMon,  jotain rutisen. Kippuratangon leveydestä, taijan olla pienempi kooltani mutta Surlyyn keväällä laitoin 44cm tangon, samaa luotettavaa merkkiä kuin Koskelan perheeseen ostettiin pyöriä. Ritcheyn Evo Curve , muissa on normi42cm.  Sanotaan jotta jos ja kun vielä uutta crossaria mulle tulee niin tangoksi laitan pikkasen leveämmän.

----------


## CamoN

> Sanotaan jotta jos ja kun vielä uutta crossaria mulle tulee niin tangoksi laitan pikkasen leveämmän.



Kannattaako tuosta sen kummemmin rutista, ei muuta kuin kovaa ajoa. Minä tosiaan vielä odottelen niitä tammikuun pääkallokelejä ja mielipiteen muuttumista sitä kautta. 

Muutenkin tuo Private Jake jaksaa yllättää tällaista paatunutta maantiepuristia (jolla on kuitenkin synkkä maastomenneisyys). Jos nyt pitäisi muuttaa johonkin koirankoppiin ja mukaan saisi vain yhden pyörän, se olisi ehdottomasti Private Jake. Mahdottoman hyvä kulkemaan helpolta polulta kestopäällysteelle. Tosin vaatinee 2-3 kiekkosettiä laajan reviirin ylläpitämiseksi ja rengastöiden minimoimiseksi.

----------


## tumpelo

Ja katso - minivee poisti jake the snakesta haarukan tärinän. Ei voi kuin itselleen nauraa miksei saanut tätäkään asiaa hoidettua kuntoon vuosia sitten. Tuntuu suorastaan oudolta jarrutella ilman lisäefektejä. Pikaisesti paikalleen heitettynä ja sinne päin säädettynä CX9 eivät kovin tehokkailta vaikuta, katsotaan muuttuuko luonne tarkemmalla hieromisella.

----------


## Pietu

Ilkka, Cannondale runko lienee erittäin hyvä, koska mc cannonballin kokeneimmat jäsenet käyttävät sitä cyclocross käytössä. Tosin ei CAADX vaan se SuperX. Mutta sitten se, että kyllä nykyään kannattaa se muutama sata investoida hydraulijarruihin. Ainakin omissa mekaanisissa levyjarruissa jarrusatula pitää keskittää manuaalisesti kuusiokooruuvarilla ja jotenkin tuntuu että ainakin takana sitä saa olla säätämässä kokoajan. Sitten nykyään 1x10 tai 1x11 on kova sana cyclossa, tosin eihän se mikään onnela ole silloin jos on paljon myös maantieajoa. Minun nähdäkseni samat henkilöt, jotka vannovat tiukasti maantiekonkelissa 2x11 tosi tiukalla maantiepakalla 11-23, valitsevat cycloon silti 1x11 ja käyttävät cycloa hiekkatieajeluun ja kommuutteriin. Se varmaan johtuu siitä, että cycloa ei tarvitse väkisillä polkea kovaan alamäkeen keulilla pelotonin vyöryessä päälle. Mutta jos aikoo tehdä siitä sellaisen jokapaikan höylän, esim lapsen kuljettamisesta kuntoajojen kärkisijojen kärkkymiseen, täytyy kyllä ottaa kaksi eturatasta esim semicompact vaihteisto. Niin ja siihen alkuperäiseen runkokokokysymykseen.. Suosittelen ostamaan halvan pyörän ensin vuodeksi suurinpiirtein spekseissäsi, eli mahdollisimman iso runkokoko mitä löytyy. Sitten vuoden päästä teet competitivecyclistin mittaukset, katsot mikä on oman pyörän tuntemukset, suurimmat erot tuohon mittaustulokseen, muutat vähän siihen suuntaan ja huomaat että onpa mukava ajaa. Sellaisella huomautuksella, että cyclocross käytössä monet iskevät huomattavasti isomman spacerpinon stemmin alle mitä maantiepyörässä, koska jarruttamistehoa on parempi kontrolloida alaotteelta ja cyclocrosskäytössä se on melko tärkeä ominaisuus. Tanko on syytä olla riittävän ylhäällä siis, alaotteelle pitää päästä vaivattomasti. Ainakin itselläni tuli sellainen muutos, että satulankärkeä tuli siirtää taaksepäin 20mm ja ihme kyllä, stemmille ei tarvinnut tehdä mitään vaikka aikaisemmin runko tuntui liian pitkältä. Kroppa tottuu uusiin asentoihin ja ensimmäistä urheilupyörää hankkiessa sitä ei voi vielä tietää.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Allekirjoittaneen cx-uraputki korkattiin auki puolen viikon saumassa kun Posti roudasi Rosen DX 3000 mekaanisilla levareilla kotio. Takana nyt yksi tunnin ja toinen 5h lenkki joten perustuntuma alkaa löytymään. Voi olla että mounttiksella lenkkeily jää vähiin..  :Leveä hymy:  Muuten orkkis hyllysetuppi paitsi DT:n 23 Spline kiekot.

Ihan oikeinkin hyvä luottamus ajotuntumaltaan tuohon tuli nopeasti. Etupään vakaus on todella hyvä, läpipultti haarukan johdosta tod.näk.

Rosen asiakspalvelu oli mielestäni mallikelpoista niin kotimaassa kuin Saksan päässäkin.

----------


## 1972

Vaihtoehto CC:lle?  :Vink:  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMg3...ature=youtu.be

----------


## paaton

> Vaihtoehto CC:lle?  
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMg3...ature=youtu.be



Joustomatka on varmaan pidettävä todella pienenä, jos ajoasento halutaan säilyttää normaalina, eli etupainoisena. 100mm jouston jos pamauttaa cycloon, niin laite taitaa mennä nokan kautta ympäri jokaisessa montussa.

----------


## Ulkorengas

Odottamani cc testi 6/15 jäi pienoiseksi pettymykseksi. Testipyörät oli  valittu eri hintaluokista, mikä on hyvä juttu. Epäselväksi kuitenkin  jäi, mitkä niiden väliset erot oli niiltä osin, joita ei paperitietojen  perusteella voi päätellä. Testin sisältö, kun yleiset turinat ja  valmistajan paperitiedoista tai viimeistään liikkeessä katselemalla  ilmenevät asiat jätetään pois, menee seuraavasti:
Felt: Sopii kisakäyttöön, maantiepyörämäinen, testin parhaat jarrut
Kona: Rauhallinen ohjaus, toimiva peruspyörä, joka ei loista millään alueella, huonoimmat jarrut
KTM:  Kisakelpoinen, parhaimmillaan vauhdikkaassa ajossa, kiihtyy, kääntyy ja  kulkee mallikkaasti, hiilaripyöristä mukavin runko, riittävän tehokkaat  jarrut
Pelago: Mekaanisten jarrujen parhaimmistoa, kallis (ominaisuuksiin verrattuna?)
Rose: Kaikuva runko, putkelta ajettaessa rauhallinen, hydraulisista jarruista tehottomimmat, soveltuu huonoiten maantiepyöräksi
Spessu:  Kisakrossari, ajotuntuma lähellä maantiepyörää, mutta pärjää silti  poluilla ja sorallakin, hyvät jarrut, satulatolppa vaimentaa tärinöitä
Stevens: Kisakrossari, maantiepyörämäinen, hyvät renkaat
Trek:  Soveltuu työmatkoille ja hiekkateille, pystympi (kuin mikä?)  ajoasento, mekaanisista testin keskitasoa olevat jarrut

Useimpien  pyörien soveltuvuus tiettyyn käyttöön oli määritelty. Taustalla on  varmaan joitain valmiiksi pureskeltuja olettamuksia, mutta niitä ei  kerrottu. Toisaalta onko esim. Kona parempi soralla ja poluilla kuin maantiepyörämäinen vaihtoehto? Lisäksi pyörien painot oli mitattu kaikista, samoin kiekot.

Onko  niin, että selkeitä eroja ajettavuudessa ei tuossa ryhmässä ole, kun  siitä ei tuon enempää kirjoitettu? Eli kun valitsee kooltaan sopivan  rungon, paperitietojen (osat) perusteella sopivan pyörän, varmistaa  riittävät kiinnityspaikat esim. lokareille, mahdollisesti haarukoiden  väljyyden isommille renkaille ja itseään miellyttävän ulkonäön,  lopputulos tuskin menee pieleen? Suurin osa siitä speksaamisesta, jota  tällä palstalla eri pyörien ominaisuuksista käydään, on turhaa. Itse  ainakin kaipaa testeiltä sitä informaatiota, jota kuluttajalla ei  käytännössä ole mahdollisuus hankkia pyörää liikkeessä hiplaamalla ja  lyhyellä koeajolla. Jos merkittäviä eroja ei ole, sekin on tärkeä tieto.  Vähentää haluja laittaa pyörään 3,5 k€, jos vajaat 2 k€ tarjoaa lähes  samat ominaisuudet.

Vai jäikö minulta jokin oleellinen pointti jutusta huomaamatta?

----------


## Markku Silvenius

It's not about the bike.

 :Kieli pitkällä: 

Onko se hyvä krossari jos on maantiepyörämäinen? Onko samalla tavalla hyvä maantiepyörä jos on krossarimainen? 

"Ostin kisamaantiepyörän, ajotuntuma on krossarimainen, mutta pärjää sillä maantiellä ja kortteliajossakin"  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ulkorengas

> Onko se hyvä krossari jos on maantiepyörämäinen? Onko samalla tavalla hyvä maantiepyörä jos on krossarimainen?



Hyvyyden tai huonouden ratkaisee pyöräkuumetta poteva kuluttaja, jolla on näkemys kaipaamistaan ominaisuuksista. Siksi olennaista olisi tietää, millaisia ominaisuuksia noista löytyy.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Hyvyyden tai huonouden ratkaisee pyöräkuumetta poteva kuluttaja, jolla on näkemys kaipaamistaan ominaisuuksista. Siksi olennaista olisi tietää, millaisia ominaisuuksia noista löytyy.



Juu. Kuluttajalla subjektiivinen näkemys ja lehti antaa subjektiivisen näkemyksen. Hyvä tulee.

Siinä mielessä se saksalaisten kierto-ja taivutusjäykkyyksien mittaus on (ainoa) oikea tapa, koska se antaa kuluttajalle mahdollisuuden derivoida. Kun tietää nykyisen rungon kiertojäykkyyden olevan x ja tuntuvan 'about tältä' niin voi olettaa uuden rungon jäykkyydellä y olevan sitten mulle vähän liian kova tai just sopiva jne.

----------


## Ski

Ja kun saksalainen pyöräkauppa tietää mikä testeissä on tärkeintä niin saksalainen insinööri tekee mittaukseen sopivan osan. 
Ja hups Voitto Kotiin !

----------


## Markku Silvenius

No käytännössähän asia ei ole niin yksinkertainen. 

Kyllä se testiproseduuri tähtää aikalailla aktiivikuntoilijan/kilpailijan tosiasiallisiin käyttötilannekuormituksiin. Vaikkapa joku takakolmion keskiönseudun kiertymä..oisko sillä mitään väliä kun tuossa 11-lehtisessä alkaa jo sivuttaistoleranssi olla aika snadi millekään taipumille?

Enkä itse esim ajattele välttämättä testivoittajaa vaan juuri noita rakennejäykkyyksiä suhteessa ajokokemuksiin. Onko 60kg kevyellä tatsilla ajavan brevetkuskin optimirunko samanlainen jäykkyysvaateiltaan kuin 80kg nopeustyypin kuskin?

Mutta olen ainakin itse ehkä eri linjalla liikenteessä koska itselleni esim cx tuli lähtökohtaisesti reenivälineeksi.

----------


## arctic biker

Markku kirjoittaa minusta asiaa. Jos ja kun vielä uutta pyörää pääsen laittamaan niin Tour-lehden ja muitten testit ja mittaukset on lähtökohtana. Nykyisetkin on olleet koestuksella tuolla päin ja omien ajokokemuksien vertailu peripedanttisiin  sakemannimittauksiin kertoo mulle paljon. Unohtamatta Fillarilehteä. Yhtälöllä 65kg/62v ei keskiön jäykkyydet ole mulle kovin tärkeitä...

----------


## Kalle H

> Konan sivuilla sanotaan keskiön olevan Sram PF30. Tuo on ilmeisesti press fit-tyyppinen. Jokohan niihin liittyvät ongelmat on ratkaistu? Jos oikein olen ymmärtänyt, Jake The Snakessa siirryttiin 2016 mallissa takaisin kierrekeskiöön (FSA Press Fit 30 > FSA Gossamer Threaded Road).



Mä kanssa vähän epäilin tuota Press Fit -keskiötä etukäteen, kun olin erinäisesti ongelmista lukenut ympäri nettiä. Päätin, että tää ei oo mulle deal breaker koska:
a) Konan Rungoissa on elinikäinen takuu
b) Ostin pyörän tosta "lähikaupasta" jotta voi mennä sinne itkemään, jos tuo keskiösysteemi osoittautuu aivan sudeksi.

Tähän asti ei oo homma vielä kaduttanut, eikä mitään varsinaisia ongelmia ole ilmennyt. Kerran nykäsin kammet irti ja putsasin keskiön seudun, kun olin polkenut hiekkateitä pari päivää. Tehtaan(?) asennuksen jäljiltä koko keskiön seutu oli ohuessa vaseliinissa, joten keskiö alue oli melko nuhjuisen näköinen.




> Kovin paljon noista 1x systeemeistä ketjut putoili tuolla cyclocrossin SM-kisoissa ihan kärkimiehiltäkin.



Tuolla varmaan porukka ajaa ihan hiton kovaa tai muuten holtittomasti. Mulla ei oo tippunut vielä ~1,5tkm aikana ketju kertaakaan, vaikka tällä on vedetty toisinaan samoja mäkia alas kun mun 160mm joustavalla Enduro-fillarilla. Mä en nää yhtään syytä vaihtaa 2x järjestelmää. En myöskään edes muista koska olisin viimeksi käyttäny edes maantiefillarissa tuota pientä ratasta täällä Suomessa, eikös ketju kuulu tiputtaa sille "huoltorattaalle" muutenkin vaan ison limpun puhdistamisen ajaksi? Nopeushan siinä kärsii jos liian pienellä vaihteella tikkaa. Jos oikein muistan niin nappasin ketjusta lähes uutena yhden silmukka parin pois, kun se oli hieman pitkä tehtaan jäljiltä.






> Riippuu tietysti renkaasta, lokasuojasta ja omasta perstuntumasta sen tarvittavan välyksen suhteen. Olen suunnitellut käyttäväni pelkästään ass saveria eli sen syvempää kokemuspohjaa tuosta ei ole, mutta tila rungon pystyputkeen päin kasvaa suorassa suhteessa kun akseliväliä kasvattaa. Kun lyhimmällä akselivälillä renkaan ja pystyputkeen väliin jää se 5mm, se lienee enimmillään 30mm. Kriittinen piste on varmaan jossain siinä välissä.
> 
> Foorumilla on ainakin yksi toinen Private Jaken omistaja joka oli kuvien perusteella jo viritellyt täyspitkät lokarit. Hän pystynee kommentoimaan tuohon paremmin.



Mää taidan olla tuo CamoN mainitsema "toinen" =). Laitoin toisiaan melkein heti alkuun Private Jakeen kiinni SKS:n täyspitkät Bluemels-lokarit 45mm levyisenä, kun tää tuli mulla GG-rymistelyn lisäksi arkipyöräksi. On muuten eka fillari ikinä missä mulla on "kunnon" lokarit. Mun mielestä noi istuu istuu tähän todella nätisti ja ovat vielä samaa mattamustaa "väriä" rungon kanssa. Mulla taka-akseli on jotain 0,5cm irti äärimmäisestä taka-asennosta. Tossa asennossa lokari <-> rengas väliin jää n. 1,5cm tilaa ja lokari <-> satulaputki väliin n. 0,5cm. Akselia sais vielä taakse päin sen 0,5cm tms. Vakiokumit on tässä yllättävän hyvä WTB CrossBossit joiden todellinen leveys vakiovanteilla on 38mm (nimellisesti 35mm).

Mä en oo jaksanu stressata ihan hirveesti tuosta säätyvästä akselista ja enkä oo kovin paljoo leikkiny eri asetusten kanssa. Jotenkin tuo säätö luo kuitenkin sellaisen "turvallisuuden tunteen" kun tätä edeltäneet käyttöfillarit on ollu fixejä ja sinkuloita. Erityisen hyödyllinen  tuo on myös jos pyörän jotuu sinkuloimaan vaikkapa pidemmät GG-seikkailun aikana esimerkiksi vaihtajan rikkoutumisen tms. taki. Lokareiden kanssa tulee ehkä kuitenkin ajettua kaikki hyötyajot sekä vaihtelevan kelin GG-ajot, joten pyörä voi ihan hyvin olla ns. rauhellisemmassa modessa tuolloin.

Lokarit toimii lähes täydellisesti sekä edessä, että takana. Ainoa ongelma on se, että takalokarin taaimmaisin osa väpättää toisinaan hieman häiritsevästi kun ajaa huonokuntoista tietä, tämä tapahtuu vaikka kaikki kiinnikkeet on kiristetty tiukkaan ja lokari on asennettu oikein. Tää johtuu varmasti ihan pelkästään siitä, että toi taaimmaisin aisa on n. 35cm pitkä jolloin vipuvartta syntyy aika paljon. Pitäs jossain vaiheessa ottaa sahalla vaikka 5cm pois tuolta lokarin päästä ja laittaa kuraläppä vähän lähemmäs kiinnikettä, jotta tukipiste olis lähempänä lokarin ääripäätä. Nyt lokari ja kuraläppä jatkuu vielä n. 25cm ton taaimmaisen kiinnityspisteen takapuolelle, mikä on vissiin liikaa. Pituutta näissä on kyllä ylimäärästä, joten pieni pätkiminen ei vaikuta suojaavuuteen mitenkään.

Mullakin on noita Ass Saveraita, sekä lyhyitä, että "pitkiä". Oman kokemuksen mukaan niillä ei kyllä tee oikeen mitään, ne tosiaan suojaa nimensä mukaiseti vain p*rser*ijän, mutta ei juuri muuta. Erityisen ikäviä noi Ass Saverit on 0-keleillä vesisateessa kun ne ohjaa sen kaiken jäätävän veden/loskan suoraan takareisille. Pari kertaa on tullu ihan tosisaan kylmä kun on ollut pidempäällä lenkillä moisen virityksen kanssa. Mulla on talvibibseissä windstopperia vaan etupuolella, joten toi Ass Saverista takareisiin valuva jää vesi tuntuu erityisen pahalta.

Kirjottelin hieman laajemmin tuntemuksia tuonne toiseen ketjuun, siellä on myös pari kuvaa mm. lokareiden kansssa. CamoN kirjotteli tossa jo laajasti omia komemuksiaan, lähes kaiken niistä voin kyllä allekirjoittaa ihan sellaisenaa.

Omaan shortlistiin/toivomuksiin verrattuna tää on kyllä ihan 9+ fillari, kympin sais jos vakiona tulis samaan rahaan hiilaritolppa ja kunnollinen tankonauha (mulla on tässä nyt kiinni nahkanen Brooks). Jos itse joutuisin muuttaa tohon CamoN mainitsemaan koirankopiin niin ostaisin varmaan nykyisen fillarien (maantiepyörä, 29er, GG ja Enduro) lisäksi vielä läskin ja olisin entistä vähemmän kotona  :Kieli pitkällä: 

edit: Lyödään nyt vielä kuva turinoiden tueksi. Tällailla setupilla oon nyt ajellut hyöty- ja lenkkiajoja, heijastimet joutu asentamaan takaisin pinnoihin, kun Private Jake saapuu aina risteyksiin niin huomaamattomasti ja ihan helvetin kovaa.

----------


## Kalle H

Mulle tuli privaattiviestillä vielä kysymys, että minkä kokonen mää oon, vastaan tähän niin saattaa olla muillekkin hyötyä.

Fillari on tosiaan M/L-kokoa eli ns. "54cm". Mä oon itse vissiin 179cm pitkä ja sisäjalka on n. 83cm eli, selkää ja käsiä riittää, mutta ei jalkoja.

Satulan kärjestä ohjaustangon keskelle mitattuna mulla on tässä "ulottuvuus" 55cm, kun vastaava mitta on mulla maantiepyörässä "vain" 54 cm, mutta siinä on droppia satulan ja tangon välillä hieman enemmän. Toistaalta tässä mulla on n. 2,5cm leveempi tanko, joka oikeestaan tekee sen, että jarrukahvoita ajettuna nää on mulle yhtä pitkiä. Tää on mulla säädetty GG-ajoihin, joten koitin saada ajoasennosta mahdollisimman maantiepyörämäisen/matalan. Jos ajaisin jatkuvasti metsässä tai oikeeta CC:tä niin saataisin säätää asennon pystymmäksi. Nyt tämä istuu kuitenkin mun hanskaan ja mun ajoihin täydellisesti.

P.S. mä ajan varmaan 90% yläotteella ja loput 10% suoralla tangon osuudella, joten koitan aina säätää tuon perus asennon mahdollisimman matalaksi.

----------


## CamoN

> Tähän asti ei oo homma vielä kaduttanut, eikä mitään varsinaisia ongelmia ole ilmennyt. Kerran nykäsin kammet irti ja putsasin keskiön seudun, kun olin polkenut hiekkateitä pari päivää. Tehtaan(?) asennuksen jäljiltä koko keskiön seutu oli ohuessa vaseliinissa, joten keskiö alue oli melko nuhjuisen näköinen.



Saattoi olla ihan hyvä homma tuo kampien irrotus. Edelliselle lenkille lähtiessä oli oman Jaken mittarissa 250km. Ihmettelin heti ensimmäisillä kilometreillä miten oikeassa polkimessa tuntui ylimääräistä väljäliikettä. Luulin olevani jotenkin toispuoleisesti jumissa ja tekniikka siten kadoksissa.

Kun väljän tunne alkoi kasvaa häiritseväksi 30km jälkeen, pysähdyin kokeilemaan ettei vaan olisi kammissa väljää. Kappas, vetopuolen kampi melkein irti! Siitä oli sitten kiva rullailla sukkasillaan 30km takaisin kotiin. Kesti sentään paikoillaan eikä tullut suurempaa vahinkoa.

Vissiin maanantaiaamuna kasattu. Heti ensimmäisen koeajon jälkeen paikallistin taka-akselin säädön lukkopulttien sormikireyden, eikä takapakkakaan ollut kuin suunnilleen ensimmäisessä "pykälässä".

----------


## Kalle H

> Vissiin maanantaiaamuna kasattu. Heti ensimmäisen koeajon jälkeen paikallistin taka-akselin säädön lukkopulttien sormikireyden, eikä takapakkakaan ollut kuin suunnilleen ensimmäisessä "pykälässä".



Mulla oli muuten ihan sama homma noiden droppien lukitus-/säätöpulttien kanssa, toinen niistä tippui itseasiassa heti ensimmäisen lenkin aikana, onneksi sain nopeesti uuden tosta lähikaupasta tilalle ilman kuluja.

Nyt oon varmistellu noi takasliderien kiinnitys- ja lukituspultit sinisellä loctitellä, jotta saa hävikkiä vähennettyä. Muutenkin tuntuu, että toi GG-ajo on melko armotonta kaikille vehkeille, joten kierrelukitetta on ihan hyvä lyödä kriittisiin paikkoihin. Ihan sama tilanne oli kyllä Radonin Enduro fillarin kanssa, kaikki paikat sai käydä vielä erikseen läpi ja pätkiä jarruletkut ja vaihdevaiherit sopiviksi. Aina on jotain säätöö näiden pakettivehkeiden kanssa.

Tuli vielä sellainen ongelma mieleen, että mulla on ketju katkennut nyt kolme kertaa, vaikka takavaihtajan säädöt on ihan kohdallaan. Katkeeminen on aina tapahtunut ketjun ulommaisessa lenkissä, kerran on mennyt vakiolenkki poikki ja kaksi kertaa SRAMin (vai olikohan se KMC) pikalukko. Pitää varmaan jossain vaiheessa hommata tollanen Connexin-ketju ja katsoo miten se kestää, 10 versiot on ainakin toiminut virheettömästi maantie- ja enduropyörissä. Muutenkin tarvis toisen ketjun, jotta vois sitten kierrättää/vaihtaa ketjua aina parin tonnin välein.

----------


## Jakes

Kellään kokemusta White cx pro pyörästä? Kukaan hiplaillut edes XXL:ssä? Välillä ollut alle tonnin tarjouksessa, joten saisiko rahoille vastinetta?

----------


## Woodcutter

> Kellään kokemusta White cx pro pyörästä? Kukaan hiplaillut edes XXL:ssä? Välillä ollut alle tonnin tarjouksessa, joten saisiko rahoille vastinetta?



Omistin vuoden 2015 mallin, maksoin vähän päälle tontun ja olin tyytyväinen. Ja imperfektissä sen takia, että maasturi olikin lopulta se mikä itselle paremmin sopi eli myin whiten pois. 2015 malliin verrattuna on näköjään parannusta täysin hydrauliset jarrut, muuten näyttää pitkälti samalta. Mutta kaiken kaikkiaan mieluinen pyörä, käy koeajamassa.

----------


## Kalle H

> Kellään kokemusta White cx pro pyörästä? Kukaan hiplaillut edes XXL:ssä? Välillä ollut alle tonnin tarjouksessa, joten saisiko rahoille vastinetta?



Kyllähän toi ainakin speksien puolesta vaikuttaa varsin asialliselta ja ihan hintaiseltaan, tosin vanteiden kehät on ainakin itselle tuntematonta merkkiä.
Kannattaa varmistaa ainakin seuraavat asiat ennen ostoa, jos nämä on itselle tärkeätä:
*Onko vanteet tubeless ready?
*Saako tuohon lokereita?
**edit: tähän tuolla sivuilla olikin vastaus: "HUOM! Haarukka ei ole ruuvin reiät lokasuoja."

On kyllä aika hyvittaa luettavaa toi XXL:län tuotesivu.

"Pyörässä on erittäin helposti rullaavat ja nopeat pyörät, joissa on nopeat Conti-renkaat.
"Kaikkien muiden ohittaminen kivalla polulla tai soratiellä muista eroavalla kulkuvälineellä tuntuu kieltämättä mukavalta! Samalla saat erittäin paljon katu-uskottavuutta, jos se on sinulle tärkeää."

----------


## Ski

> Juu. Kuluttajalla subjektiivinen näkemys ja lehti antaa subjektiivisen näkemyksen. Hyvä tulee.
> 
> Siinä mielessä se saksalaisten kierto-ja taivutusjäykkyyksien mittaus on (ainoa) oikea tapa, koska se antaa kuluttajalle mahdollisuuden derivoida. Kun tietää nykyisen rungon kiertojäykkyyden olevan x ja tuntuvan 'about tältä' niin voi olettaa uuden rungon jäykkyydellä y olevan sitten mulle vähän liian kova tai just sopiva jne.



Tämä subjektiivisuus on just noin. Tähän ja Arctic Bikerin kommentteihin vielä sen verran että kuten Markku sanoo, subjektiivisuus on kuitenkin se suurin tekijä millä peruspyöräilijä, ja miksei nyt pitemmän päälle harrastanut harrastajakin, ostaa pyörää. 
Ja kun se pyörä on testivoittaja, tai siinä on edes testivoittaja runko, ja kun se on vielä saksalainen ja saksalaisen lehden mittaama ja testaama  on markkinavoittaja valmis.

Saksassa on aivan loistavan mahtava protektionismi, jonka lainalaisuudet antavat pohjan loistavan jykevälle markkinoinnille isolla markkina-alueella.

Fillarilehden testit on mielestäni hyvää luettavaa, kuten muidenkin lehtien,  ja ne antaa suuntaa pyörän ominaisuuksista omilla tavoillaan. Testivoittaja myy eniten ja säilyttää arvonsa paremmin. Se on voittaja ja myyjälleen rahasampo. 

Sorry offtopic.

----------


## FraZ

> Kellään kokemusta White cx pro pyörästä? Kukaan hiplaillut edes XXL:ssä? Välillä ollut alle tonnin tarjouksessa, joten saisiko rahoille vastinetta?



3500 kilometriä takana -15 mallilla. Tuhannen euron hintaluokassa erittäin hyvä ratkaisu. Kuten muissakin saman hintaluoka pyörissä kiekot ovat heikkous. -16 mallissa kiekkoja on nopealla vilkaisulla heikennetty entisestään. Lokarit saa ainakin -15 malliin, mutta uudemmassa runko on muuttunut huomattavasti, joten asia on saattanut muuttua.

Whiten runkogeotaulukkoon kannattaa suhtautua varauksella. Ainakin osa tiedoista on puhtaasti väärin.

Tiivistettynä: Tuhannen euron hintaluokasta vaikea löytää parempaa. Runkogeon sopivuus kannattaa testata, pitkä jalkaiselle tuskin sopii.

Kenelläkään kokemusta Whiten CX Killeristä?

----------


## arctic biker

> Tämä subjektiivisuus on just noin. Tähän ja Arctic Bikerin kommentteihin vielä sen verran että kuten Markku sanoo, subjektiivisuus on kuitenkin se suurin tekijä millä peruspyöräilijä, ja miksei nyt pitemmän päälle harrastanut harrastajakin, ostaa pyörää. 
> Ja kun se pyörä on testivoittaja, tai siinä on edes testivoittaja runko, ja kun se on vielä saksalainen ja saksalaisen lehden mittaama ja testaama  on markkinavoittaja valmis.
> 
> Saksassa on aivan loistavan mahtava protektionismi, jonka lainalaisuudet antavat pohjan loistavan jykevälle markkinoinnille isolla markkina-alueella.
> 
> Fillarilehden testit on mielestäni hyvää luettavaa, kuten muidenkin lehtien,  ja ne antaa suuntaa pyörän ominaisuuksista omilla tavoillaan. Testivoittaja myy eniten ja säilyttää arvonsa paremmin. Se on voittaja ja myyjälleen rahasampo. 
> 
> Sorry offtopic.



Ei mitään minusta, asiaan liittyi. Sillain tarkennan ynnä jankkaan jotta jos mulla on ny neljä pyörää mitkä kaikki on testeissä kovasti kehuja saaneet niin aattelen typeryydessäni että tällä +10t vuotuisella ajokertymällä ainakin tällä vuosikymmenellä on kokemusta ynnä tietoa ittellekin tullut. Toki tulkintaa vaativat nää saksan lehtien jutut, etten aivan kaikkia ota täytenä totuutena.

----------


## Ski

Joo kyllähän ne hyviä joka tapauksessa on, varsinkin ku sopii itselle. Ja sitten ku saa toimivaa referenssiä niin aina parempi ja helpompi valita uutta taas. 
Sullakin ihan kivasti kertyy noita kilsoja

----------


## arctic biker

Niimpä Ski, kippuratankogeometria on varsin hyvässä tiedossa ynnä seuraava pyörä joka ois ekana kuitucrossari. Sitten vasta maantiekuituinen. Jotain vaan uupuu ja sen mukana kaikki. Eurot!

----------


## Ski

Mää sijoitin Trekin Boone 7 crossiin ja ompa mahtava peli.
Cannondale Caadx 105 2011 malli raataa alla työmatka-ajossa.
Kyllä tuo Boonen pehmeys keveys ja kiihtyvyys on vaan ihmeellistä.
Euroja se kyllä vaati kans .... ☺

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jakes

Jees, kiitoksia kommenteista. Tosiaan näillä näkymin tilaushommiksi menee ilman koeajoa, jos tuohon pyörään päädyn, joten sillä lähdin kokemuksia kyselemään.

----------


## arctic biker

Häätyy tunnistaa etten ole koskaan täyskuituisella ajanut. Tuli tää tinka mieleen kun ajelin normihyötykaupassakäyntilenkkiäni iltapimeässä. Siinä sitten hunttailin jotta oisko kuiturunkoinen mun enempi hyötykäytössä sen ihanampi???  Varmaan pähee mutta ehken enempi omistajuuden upeudessa ja vielä kalliimman pyörän haltijan pätevyystarpeessa.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Ilkka, Cannondale runko lienee erittäin hyvä, koska mc cannonballin kokeneimmat jäsenet käyttävät sitä cyclocross käytössä. Tosin ei CAADX vaan se SuperX. Mutta sitten se, että kyllä nykyään kannattaa se muutama sata investoida hydraulijarruihin. Ainakin omissa mekaanisissa levyjarruissa jarrusatula pitää keskittää manuaalisesti kuusiokooruuvarilla ja jotenkin tuntuu että ainakin takana sitä saa olla säätämässä kokoajan. Sitten nykyään 1x10 tai 1x11 on kova sana cyclossa, tosin eihän se mikään onnela ole silloin jos on paljon myös maantieajoa. Minun nähdäkseni samat henkilöt, jotka vannovat tiukasti maantiekonkelissa 2x11 tosi tiukalla maantiepakalla 11-23, valitsevat cycloon silti 1x11 ja käyttävät cycloa hiekkatieajeluun ja kommuutteriin. Se varmaan johtuu siitä, että cycloa ei tarvitse väkisillä polkea kovaan alamäkeen keulilla pelotonin vyöryessä päälle. Mutta jos aikoo tehdä siitä sellaisen jokapaikan höylän, esim lapsen kuljettamisesta kuntoajojen kärkisijojen kärkkymiseen, täytyy kyllä ottaa kaksi eturatasta esim semicompact vaihteisto. Niin ja siihen alkuperäiseen runkokokokysymykseen.. Suosittelen ostamaan halvan pyörän ensin vuodeksi suurinpiirtein spekseissäsi, eli mahdollisimman iso runkokoko mitä löytyy. Sitten vuoden päästä teet competitivecyclistin mittaukset, katsot mikä on oman pyörän tuntemukset, suurimmat erot tuohon mittaustulokseen, muutat vähän siihen suuntaan ja huomaat että onpa mukava ajaa. Sellaisella huomautuksella, että cyclocross käytössä monet iskevät huomattavasti isomman spacerpinon stemmin alle mitä maantiepyörässä, koska jarruttamistehoa on parempi kontrolloida alaotteelta ja cyclocrosskäytössä se on melko tärkeä ominaisuus. Tanko on syytä olla riittävän ylhäällä siis, alaotteelle pitää päästä vaivattomasti. Ainakin itselläni tuli sellainen muutos, että satulankärkeä tuli siirtää taaksepäin 20mm ja ihme kyllä, stemmille ei tarvinnut tehdä mitään vaikka aikaisemmin runko tuntui liian pitkältä. Kroppa tottuu uusiin asentoihin ja ensimmäistä urheilupyörää hankkiessa sitä ei voi vielä tietää.



Päädyinkin siihen, että haluan näillä näkymin läpiakselit, jotka olisi esim. Täällä kehutussa Private Jackissä (bonuksena 1x vaihteisto). Budjettia joutuu siis hieman nostamaan, ja siirsinkin hankinnan keväämmäksi. Jos sitten olisi enemmän malleja hyllyssä, tällä hetkellä kaikki mallit on melkeinpä ei-oota. Hydraulisia jarrukajin alkaa olemaan varmaan paremmin saatavilla tuolla 1600€+ luokassa. 
1000e budjetilla olin alunperin liikenteessä, mutta siihen hintaan on ollut aika huonosti vaihtoehtoja. Isoimmalla koolla päädyin kanssa itse liikenteeseen, ei niissä tunnu merkittävästi kasvavan kuin stäkki. Teräksinen Kona Rove 58 koossa tuntui ihan riittävän pitkältä.

----------


## TERU

> Häätyy tunnistaa etten ole koskaan täyskuituisella ajanut. Tuli tää tinka mieleen kun ajelin normihyötykaupassakäyntilenkkiäni iltapimeässä. Siinä sitten hunttailin jotta oisko kuiturunkoinen mun enempi hyötykäytössä sen ihanampi???  Varmaan pähee mutta ehken enempi 
> omistajuuden upeudessa ja vielä kalliimman pyörän haltijan pätevyystarpeessa.



Jokunen vuosi sitten ajoin koeajon ihan hyvällä kuiturunkoisella (Spessun Roupaiksi) eikä lenkki ollut pelkästään pyöräliikkeen pihassa. Oli kova ja jäykkä kuten hyvän pyörän pitääkin olla. Samoin alurunkoiset joita kolme omassa tallissa niin myös aiemmin omistamani teräspyörät. Painoero selvimmin noissa, etu jää siihen. No tuota, jäykkää hyvää teräspyörää kun tangosta heilauttaa tuntee sivuttaistaipumisen selvemmin kuin muilla. Omistajuuden upeus nousee panostetun rahatukun paksuuden myötä. Tankki täyteen ja talvirenkaat ynnä jotain muuta autoon ja samoissa pyöritään. Tuntuvat menoerinä kovin erilaisilta.

----------


## jarit

Kuidun käyttö krossarissa ja maantiepyörässä taitaa olla hieman eri syistä johtuvaa: Krossarista saa täysjäykän ja kevyen kuidulla. Maantiepyörässä haetaan keveyttä, jäykkyyttä keskiön alueelle mutta pehmeyttä istuinputkeen.
Alumiinilla on vaikea tehdä pehmeyttä maantiepyöriin, vaikkakin painossa aletaan olla jo samalla hehtaarilla kuiturunkojen kanssa (vrt Trek Emonda ALR, runko 1050g + keula 358g, 56cm).
Reilun 7kg krossari on varmasti hieno ajaa ja hetken jo harkitsin että pitääkö tähän panostaa ihan tosissaan ja tutkia Boone, Crossmachine, Advanced Pro 1 tarkemmin. Tuon tason krossareiden mielenkiintoni oli saada myös kunnolliset jarrut, sillä muistot vanhoista BB5:sta oli liian pahat. Runkosetistä ei jaksanut alkaa speksaamaan vaan asenne oli enemmänkin että menen kivijalkaan ja tulen pyörän kanssa ulos. Käyttötarkoitus kun tulee olemaan maantiekauden jatkaminen sekä lyhyt duunimatka asfaltilla, niin ei pidä antaa "hifin omistamisen halulle" liian suurta painoarvoa  :Hymy:   Päädyin helppoon ja edulliseen vaihtoehtoon eli Spessun Crux Sportiin. Syitä oli kolme: paras geometria ja sopivuus "suoraan kaupasta" mittoihini mitä mun fillareissa on tähän mennessä ollut, puolihydrauliset jarrut TRP HyRd ja hintalappu syyshalpuutuksessa alle puolitoista tonnia. Puutteena Cruxissa ovat ankkureiksi kelpaavat kiekot ja puuttuvat lokari+tarakka kiinnikkeet. Uudet kiekot täytyy rakentaa talven aikana.
Kuitenkaan mitään en ole tuolle vielä tehnyt, sillä suhde krossariin on kuitenkin "kovaa ajoa ja huoltonta pitoa" -tyyppinen, eikä ole tarvetta nähdä sitä hiplattavana ja kiillotettavana kohteena kuten maantiepyörä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Tää olikin jo tuolla pyöräsi kuva topicissa, mut postaan nyt tännekin, kun tämä lienee se oikein paikka. 

Kuvassa siis tämän crossikauden cyclotykki, BMC CX01 2015. Vakiokokoonpanoa tuunattu SLR kit carbon jakkaralla, hiilikuitutuubikiekoilla ja Vittorian crossituubeilla. Painoa polkimilla 7.75kg. Kevyt, herkkä ja nopea! Pyörä on kiertänyt crossikisoissa tähän mennessä Tartossa, Tallinnassa, Oulussa ja Tukholmassa.

Kiitokset Toneille Kalasatamassa tuesta!  :Hymy:

----------


## Monroe

Todella hieno pyörä. Onko mitkä kiekot?

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Todella hieno pyörä. Onko mitkä kiekot?



Notubesin 3.30RD navat, Sapim CX-rayt+alunipat ja kehät + kasaus Toni&Tonilta.

----------


## tamperester

Näin uutena palstalaisena kirjottelen,että hämmästys oli suuri kun ensinmäisen cyclon ostin, kaksi hybridiä poljettu jo atomeiks 2001 vuodesta lähtien.Lähinnä persaukisuus ollut esteenä ettei ennen ole tullut käppyräsarveen vaihdettua.Nyt sitten tuli tilaisuus kun kauppiaat myivät viimesiään pois -50% kyllä se -3kg vaan paljon tuntuu,140km ajettu sisäänajoa säädöt löytyy ja tuntuu välillä että lentolupakirjan tarvis kun kosla menee kun sukkasillaan.Ja Merida 700 oli peli.

----------


## Ulkorengas

Nuo 50% alennukset kiinnostaa, kun on tarve hankkia toisarvoiseen käyttöön kakkospyörä. Laitatko Kaupat-osion alennusmyyntiketjuun kommenttia, jos asia on edelleen ajankohtainen.

----------


## Vilho89

Tallista löytyy Cuben LTD 29" maasturi josta tykkään paljon. Tuo Cuben maasturi hoitaa kyllä asiansa todella hyvin ja tykkään siitä, mutta niin tykkää puolisokin joka on sen ottanut nyt käyttöönsä työmatkapyöräksi.
Nyt näyttää kaupoissa 2015 malleja liikkuvan hyvillä tarjouksilla, niin luulen, että nyt voisi olla otollinen aika hommata toinen kunnon pyörä talouteen ja mahdolllisesti se voisi olla cyklocrossi. 
Eilen kävin testaamassa ensimmäistä kertaa elämässäni cyklocrossia. En tiedä johtuiko siitä, että pääsi kokeilemaan jotain uutta, mutta oli miten oli niin aivan loistavalata ja hauskalta tuntui polkea. Testailin kahta eri mallia, Kona Rovea molemmat 2015 ja 2016 mallia. Hinta tuossa 2015 oli 999€ joka vielä menisi mukavasti budjettiin, 1500€ oli hinta uudemmassa mallissa, menee itselleni liian kalliiksi.

Koska kokemusta ei ole mistään muista cykloista, niin ennen Konan ostamista tekisi mieli kokeilla jotain muitakin. Mitä merkkejä olisi suositella, johon kannattaisi tutustua tarkemmin?
-Ympärivuotinen pyörä.
-Lähinnä kaupungissa erilaisia siirtymiä, mutta pääsisi tarvittaessa epätasaisia mökkiteitäkin polkemaan.
-Kiinnitys lokareille.
-Mahtuu nastat tarvittaessa.
-Hinta +-1000€.
-Teräsrunko kiehtoo, mutta ei ole pakollinen.
-Levyjarrut.

----------


## JackOja

^Genesis Croix de Fer kannattaa tsekata. Siitä löytyy eri hintaisia versioita ja alessakin on paikoin.

----------


## Avokid

> Mitä merkkejä olisi suositella, johon kannattaisi tutustua tarkemmin?



Cannondale CaadX nyt ainakin.

----------


## IncBuff

> Hinta tuossa 2015 oli 999€ joka vielä menisi mukavasti budjettiin, 1500€ oli hinta uudemmassa mallissa, menee itselleni liian kalliiksi.



Jos tuo 2015 malli oli oikean kokoinen niin anna mennä. Ei se tuosta enää kummene.

----------


## Vilho89

> ^Genesis Croix de Fer kannattaa tsekata. Siitä löytyy eri hintaisia versioita ja alessakin on paikoin.



Tämä ainakin mielytti silmää todella paljon! Löytyykö tätä muualta kuin nettikaupoista?





> Cannondale CaadX nyt ainakin.



Kiitoksia!





> Jos tuo 2015 malli oli oikean kokoinen niin anna mennä. Ei se tuosta enää kummene.



Pienen lenkin perusteella tuo Kona tuntui mukavalta ja oikean kokoiselta. Kuitenkin kiinnostaisi kokeilla jotain muutakin ennen ostopäätöstä.

----------


## JackOja

> Tämä ainakin mielytti silmää todella paljon! Löytyykö tätä muualta kuin nettikaupoista?



Löytyyhän sitä, mutta turha alkaa mainostaa kaikkia tietämiään jälleenmyyjiä kun ei tiedä missä asut.

----------


## MacKonte

> Cannondale CaadX nyt ainakin.



Samaa mieltä! Cannondale CaadX 105 disc sopivalla rungolla on nautinto ajaa!

----------


## IncBuff

> Samaa mieltä! Cannondale CaadX 105 disc sopivalla rungolla on nautinto ajaa!



Sitä nyt ei vaan saa tonnilla.

----------


## Vilho89

> Löytyyhän sitä, mutta turha alkaa mainostaa kaikkia tietämiään jälleenmyyjiä kun ei tiedä missä asut.



Turussa asustelen.

----------


## IncBuff

> Turussa asustelen.



Raispo. Sieltä on omakin Genesis (ei CDF).

----------


## MacKonte

> Sitä nyt ei vaan saa tonnilla.



No joo, jos tingitään osasarja Tiagraan niin melkein saa  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> Turussa asustelen.







> Raispo. Sieltä on omakin Genesis (ei CDF).



Nonnih, helppo juttu. Tommonnen paremman pään malli (30) on näköjään sivuillakin mainittu (ei kokoa tosin), mutta senkin koeajolla päässee käsitykseen.

Tai runkosetti ja rakennat/rakennutat siihen mieleisen.

----------


## huotah

Lisätään listaan myös Giant TCX SLR 2. Ohjehinta menee yli budjetin mutta luulisin että alennusten jälkeen ei jää enää kauaksi (jos jostain vaan vielä löytyy varastoa).

----------


## Ulkorengas

Onkohan Giantilla Turun seudulla edustajaa?

Tonni menee pahasti yli, mutta Velotema mainostaa Meridan cc500 mallia kampanjahintaan. Tavarateline vaatii jonkinlaisen kiinnikkeen, mutta ei pitäisi olla ylivoimainen juttu. 

Ja jos jostain löytyy viime vuoden malli, se voisi olla hyvä vaihtoehto. Soita huviksesi Pyöräkeitaaseen ja kysy heidän tarjontaa. Jokin aika sitten siellä oli 2015 malleja tarjouksessa.

Tai jos press fit-keskiö ei pelota, Felt F85X on ollut joissain kaupoissa kohtuullisella hinnalla myynnissä. Esim. tässä:  http://www.polkupyorakauppa.fi/polkupyorat/cyclocrossit/felt-cyclocross-f85x.html

2015 Rove on varmasti hyvä vaihtoehto etenkin tonnilla. Ei ehkä urheilullisin malli kevyempien alumiini/hiilikuituversioiden rinnalla, mutta taatusti monipuolinen pyörä ja mukava ajaa pitkiäkin matkoja. 2016 mallista jäi etuvaihtaja pois, mikä ei välttämättä ole hyvä juttu.

----------


## Ulkorengas

Yksi jäi pois listasta, Kona Jake. Helppo verrata eri pyöriä, kun Ajopyörässä voi varmaan kokeilla Roven kanssa peräkkäin. Ja jos olet pitkä, vanhan mallin saa alta 900 eurolla.

----------


## Vilho89

Kiitoksia paljon kaikista vastauksista! Paljon tuli hyödyllistä infoa ja vinkkejä  :Hymy:

----------


## hundis

Olen nyt muutaman päivän ehtinyt ajamaan uudella cyclollani lähinnä työmatkaa. Aikaisempi fillarini oli hyvin sporttisella ajoasennolla varustettu fitness-pyörä. 
Tämän uuden cyclon kanssa en ole saanut aikaan minkäänlaisia selkäkipuja (pelkäsin hieman tätä lukemani perusteella), mutta molemmat ranteet kipeytyvät ja puutuvat todella nopeasti suunnilleen 10 minuutin ajon jälkeen. Myös oikean polveni ulkosyrjä kipeytyy ikävästi.
Polven kipuun siirsin klossia jostain lukemani ohjeen mukaisesti hieman sisäänpäin -> jalan etäisyys kammesta isommaksi, mutta tämän toimivuudesta ei vielä tietoa. Luotilangalla myös katsottu tuo satulan asema mielestäni suunnilleen oikeaksi.
Lisähuomiona jarrujen käyttö tuntuu jotenkin todella vaivalloiselta, tuntuu etteivät sormet riitä puristamaan kahvaa ergonomisesti. Olen siirtänyt kahvojen etäisyyden jo minimiin. Pyörässä ovat nuo shimanon hydrauliset jarrut, joten voimaa ei tosin tarvita kauheasti, mutta tuo tuntuma kahvoilla on jotenkin todella hukassa verrattuna vanhaan suoratankoiseen verrattuna.
Pyöränä Canyonin Inflite AL 9 vuosimallia 2016, koossa SX. 
Itselläni kokoa vaivaiset 170/79.
Ajatuksia?

----------


## CamoN

> Ajatuksia?



Ranteen kulma suoraksi kahvoilta ajaessa. Kämmenpohjan (tai kämmenen sen alueen jolle osuu eniten painetta) tulisi olla kyynärvarren jatkeella. Jos ranne on ikävässä kulmassa, se tietysti kipuilee. Valmiiksi kasatun pyörän kanssa on helpompaa muuttaa koko tangon asentoa, mutta tietysti vähän enemmän vaivaa näkemällä voi kahvojakin siirtää tangolla.

Satulan paikalle on olemassa muutamia hyviä oletuksia joista säätöjen kanssa on hyvä lähteä liikkeelle, mutta ne eivät ole mitään kiveenhakattuja totuuksia joita pitäisi noudattaa täysin ilman kritiikkiä. Polvikipua ei aiheuta polvi itsessään, vaan syy on siellä alhaalla klossin asennossa tai ylhäällä satulan asennossa. Jos/kun vain toinen polvi kipuilee, kyse on toivottavasti vain pienestä hienosäädöstä oikeaan suuntaan. Ja kun ei ole tarkkaa tietoa siitä missä kohdassa säädöissä ollaan nyt, minkälaiset pyörän mitat on suhteessa vartalon mittoihin ja minkälaiset nivelkulmat toteutuu ajon aikana, en lähde tekemään tarkempaa virtuaalidiagnoosia.

----------


## Velogi

CamoNin kommentteihin vielä voisi jatkaa että ajoasennon tulisi olla rento, ei painoa liikaa käsillä eikä puristusta tangosta/kahvoista. Satulan asento vaikuttaa tähän paljon. Oliko sulla vanhassa pyörässä lukkopolkimet? Jos oli, niin mikä on muuttunut? Lukkoja voi ainakin vähän löysentää jotta jalka pääsee hieman elämään.

----------


## hundis

Kiitoksia molemmille huomioista. Sain tuollaisen trainerin lainaksi ja ajattelin sen kanssa käydä säätöjä läpi ajan kanssa. Ulkona kelit ovat sitä luokkaa täällä etelässä, ettei ulkona viitsi oikein viettää aikaa.
Aloitan tuosta tangon kulman säädöstä peilin avustuksella.
Kahvoja tulee varmaankin puristettua liikaa, varsinkin tuossa kaupunkialueella, kun täytyy melko usein pysähtyä ja lähteä taas liikkeelle. Vanhassa pyörässä oli myös lukkopolkimet jonkin aikaa käytössä ja sain silloinkin aluksi polviongelmaa samaan pisteeseen. Tuo ongelma kuitenkin ratkesi silloin klossien säädöillä ja sen jälkeen ajo oli miellyttävää. Lukot olen säätänyt melko löysälle, koska polkimilta täytyy irroittautua usein.
Tuon pienen kisakireän rungon ansiosta sain riesakseni nyt myös melko massiivisen "toe overlapin", eihän tuo varsinaisessa ajossa haittaa ollenkaan, mutta kaupungin kaduilla täytyy olla tarkkana. Vanhassa pyörässä se oli myös todella lähellä, mutta vältin sen muutamalla millimetrillä. Tämä on varmaan näitä meidän pienten ihmisten ongelmia  :Hymy:

----------


## JiiÄm

^Joo tuosta ranteen asennosta itsekkin lähtisin liikkeelle. Kannattaa peilin ohella luottaa myös ihan omaan tuntumaan.
Tottumuksen ja kokemuksen kautta ajoasentoon syntyy rentous, mutta siihen vaikuttaa tietysti myös ylävartalon lihasten kuosi eli niiden pitää hoitaa oma osansa ajoasennon pidentyessä ja madaltuessa. Itse olen kanssasi suht samoissa mitoissa ja ajan ohjustamoltaan aavistuksen pidemmillä/matalemmilla pyörillä joten sen ei pitäisi olla ongelma (vaikka yksilöllisiä eroja aina on).

----------


## hundis

Tuli sellainenkin mieleen, josko tuo stonga olisikin hieman liian kapea. Kädet menevät jotenkin pieneen aurauskulmaan. Hartioiden leveys on ~43cm ja tuo tanko on 40 senttinen.

----------


## MacKonte

Ensimmäisen hieman pidemmän lenkin aikana (CaadX 56cm) tuntui ranteissa kipottelua. Lepuuttajia joutui aivan aavistuksen kurottelemaan ranteella. Kokeilin ajaessa, missä asennossa ranne on luonnollisimmillaan ja säädin tankoa tänään pari astetta siihen suuntaan ja voilá - ranteissa ei mitään ikäviä tuntemuksia eilistä pidemmällä reissulla. Satulan vaihdoin jo eiliselle lenkille luottosatulaan (Fizik Gobi XM) ja takapuolen paineet katosi. Fizikiä sai lisäksi 10mm edemmäs kuin Cannondalen omaa penkkiä, mikä oli sekin parannus. Pienillä säädöillä saa paljon aikaan.

----------


## PeeV

Tervehdys arvon asiantuntijat! Aikani lueskeltua päätin lopulta liittyä foorumille ja kysellä hieman vinkkejä viisaimmilta. Toivottavasti kysymys päätyi sopivaan viestiketjuun...

Mutta asiaan, pyöräilyinto on vuosien tauon jälkeen nousussa ja tarkoituksena olisi hankkia pyörä työmatkoja, yleistä kuntoilua sekä mahdollisia hieman pidempiä retkiä varten. Jonkinlainen yleispyörä siis. Juurikaan en pyöristä ymmärrä, mutta järkeilin, että jokin cyclocross voisi olla paikallaan. Tähän asti on poljettu ns. perushybridillä, mutta etenkin pidempiä lenkkejä varten toivoisi hieman erilaista kulkupeliä alle.

Kriteereitä pyörälle on hinta, jonka pitäisi pysyä alle 1000 eurossa (mieluiten siellä noin 800 euron tuntumassa), mahdollisuus lokasuojille ja tarakalle sekä kyky kannatella tällaista +100 kilon äijää päällänsä. Minkäslaisia vaihtoehtoja näillä rajoitteilla kannattaisi alkaa tarkastella? Konan alumiini-rove vaikuttaisi ainakin mielenkiintoiselta vaihtoehdolta ja hintakin olisi miellyttävä. Kuinka hyvin esimerkiksi tuon Roven osat ja runko jaksavat painavan kuskin alla?

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Tervehdys arvon asiantuntijat! Aikani lueskeltua päätin lopulta liittyä foorumille ja kysellä hieman vinkkejä viisaimmilta. Toivottavasti kysymys päätyi sopivaan viestiketjuun...
> 
> Mutta asiaan, pyöräilyinto on vuosien tauon jälkeen nousussa ja tarkoituksena olisi hankkia pyörä työmatkoja, yleistä kuntoilua sekä mahdollisia hieman pidempiä retkiä varten. Jonkinlainen yleispyörä siis. Juurikaan en pyöristä ymmärrä, mutta järkeilin, että jokin cyclocross voisi olla paikallaan. Tähän asti on poljettu ns. perushybridillä, mutta etenkin pidempiä lenkkejä varten toivoisi hieman erilaista kulkupeliä alle.
> 
> Kriteereitä pyörälle on hinta, jonka pitäisi pysyä alle 1000 eurossa (mieluiten siellä noin 800 euron tuntumassa), mahdollisuus lokasuojille ja tarakalle sekä kyky kannatella tällaista +100 kilon äijää päällänsä. Minkäslaisia vaihtoehtoja näillä rajoitteilla kannattaisi alkaa tarkastella? Konan alumiini-rove vaikuttaisi ainakin mielenkiintoiselta vaihtoehdolta ja hintakin olisi miellyttävä. Kuinka hyvin esimerkiksi tuon Roven osat ja runko jaksavat painavan kuskin alla?



No tällä hetkellä on loppuunmyyny mutta tuota XXL:n white cycloa myytiin taannoin 750€ erikoishintaan. Hydrauliset shimanon levarit ja 105 voimansiirto, kuituhaarukka. Ainoa miinus on ettei siihen saa niin hyvin lokareita kiinni... Siellä tonnin paikkeilla sinulla olisi huomattavasti enemmän valinnanvaraa. Esim Cannondale caadx tiagra, cube cross race jne. Uskoisin kyllä että kun olet ihan työssäkäyvä mies niin kannattaisi sijoittaa se 1000€ vähintään. Miksi ? Koska saat yksinkertaisesti paremmin rahallesi vastinetta. Sitä halvinta paskaa ei kannata ostaa jos aijot oikeasti ajaa paljon. Koeaja mielellään kivijalkaliikeesssä vähintään 5 eri pyörää ja muutamassa liikeessä niin saat vähän perspektiiviä pyöristä.

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...75646/wg_id-40
http://www.sportax.fi/product/708/ca...agra-disc-2015

Kysymys kuuluu sijoitatko autoon vaikka 2000€ vai 4000€ ja millaisen eron sillä rahalla saa  ? Samalla tavalla käy pyörissä. Ominaisuudet, ajettavuus, mukavuus, luotettavuus paranevat kun seteliä lappaa pyötään vähän enemmän. Tulee huomattavasti halvemmaksi ostaa kerralla kunnolla kun tapella halvan paskan kanssa ja päivittää itse jälkikäteen.

----------


## PeeV

> No tällä hetkellä on loppuunmyyny mutta tuota XXL:n white cycloa myytiin taannoin 750€ erikoishintaan. Hydrauliset shimanon levarit ja 105 voimansiirto, kuituhaarukka. Ainoa miinus on ettei siihen saa niin hyvin lokareita kiinni... Siellä tonnin paikkeilla sinulla olisi huomattavasti enemmän valinnanvaraa. Esim Cannondale caadx tiagra, cube cross race jne. Uskoisin kyllä että kun olet ihan työssäkäyvä mies niin kannattaisi sijoittaa se 1000€ vähintään. Miksi ? Koska saat yksinkertaisesti paremmin rahallesi vastinetta. Sitä halvinta paskaa ei kannata ostaa jos aijot oikeasti ajaa paljon. Koeaja mielellään kivijalkaliikeesssä vähintään 5 eri pyörää ja muutamassa liikeessä niin saat vähän perspektiiviä pyöristä.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...75646/wg_id-40
> http://www.sportax.fi/product/708/ca...agra-disc-2015
> 
> Kysymys kuuluu sijoitatko autoon vaikka 2000€ vai 4000€ ja millaisen eron sillä rahalla saa  ? Samalla tavalla käy pyörissä. Ominaisuudet, ajettavuus, mukavuus, luotettavuus paranevat kun seteliä lappaa pyötään vähän enemmän. Tulee huomattavasti halvemmaksi ostaa kerralla kunnolla kun tapella halvan paskan kanssa ja päivittää itse jälkikäteen.



Kiitos vastauksesta ja suosituksista!

Budjetti on kohtalaisen tiukka ja tosiaan sinne tuhanteen euroon sen pystyy venyttämään sopivan pyörän osuessa kohdalle. Köyhällähän ei tosiaan olisi varaa sitä halpaa ostaa...

Kokeilemalla varmasti selviää monia askarruttavia asioita liittyen muun muassa eri runkojen mahdollisesti hieman erilaisiin ajoasentoihin (suht "rentoa" olisi haussa), mutta mielelläni kuulisin vielä kokemuksia ja mielipiteitä siitä kuinka paljon tämän hintaluokan pyörissä on eroa osien, itse runko ja kiekot varmaankin ne oleellisemmat, kestävyydessä painavan ajajan alla.

----------


## Vilho89

XXL:ssä olisi myynnissä Merida CX 100 pyörä hintaan 640€, joka olisi oikean kokoinen minulle. Onko kenelläkään kokemusta tuollaisesta?
Tuotetiedot:
-Runko: CC Lite BC-D-Single
- Haarukka: CC BC straight disc
- Jarrut: Promax MTD Mechanical 160
- Vaihteenvalitsin: Shimano Claris
- Etuvaihtaja: Shimano Claris D
- Takavaihtaja: Shimano Sora SS
- Kampi: FSA Tempo 50-34
- Napa: Bearing Disc Cassette
- Vanteet: Merida comp 22 disc cross
- Renkaat: Continental Cyclocross Race 35
- Ketju: KMC 8s
- Kasetti: Sunrace CS-8S 11-28
- Ohjaustanko: Merida Anatomic road OS
- Ohjauspylväs: Merida Comp OS -6
- Satulatolppa: Merida road comp SB12 27.2
- Satula: Merida Race 1
- Polkimet: Ei sisälly hintaan
- Paino: 11 kg

----------


## koshui

Vanha Tricross varastettiin ja olin vakuutusrahoilla (+omaa) hankkimassa Spessun Crux Elite X1 http://www.specialized.com/fi/en/bik.../crux-elite-x1 .
Nyt näyttää siltä, että sitä ei enään saa tällä kaudella ja pitäisi löytää vastaa fillari jota saa Suomesta kivijalasta (vakuutusyhtiö ostaa).

Vaihtoehtoja ainakin samaan hintakategoriaan on
Trek Boone 5 http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/py...p/2464000-2016
ja
Kona Major Jake http://www.konaworld.com/major_jake.cfm

Tuleeko jollain mieleen jotain muuta merkkiä/pyörää mikä kannattaisi vilaista? Ajatuksena tässä olisi hankkia lenkki ja krossipyörä samaan raamiin. Päivityskuume sanoo, että rungon pitää olla hiilaria mutta ei ne muut materiaalit ole pois suljettua. Spessun geometriasta 52 sopii jaloille ja selälle .Tosin hiukan pidempi reachi ei haittaa, koska vanhassa tricrossissakin minulla oli sentin pidempi stemmi. Kauppakassifillari on sitten erikseen.

----------


## Avokid

Cannondale CaadX

----------


## MacKonte

> Cannondale CaadX



Cannondale CaadX:lle ääni täältäkin - kannattava sijoitus  :Hymy: 

Cannondaleissa on kokemuksen mukaan pituutta hieman enemmän. Oma laskennallinen runkokoko on 58cm ja muissa pyörissä se onkin pitänyt, mutta Cannondalen otin 56cm ja ei tunnu yhtään liian lyhyeltä. Liikkessä näin mitoiteltiin ja hyvältä on tuntunut.

----------


## timpe

> Vaihtoehtoja ainakin samaan hintakategoriaan on
> Trek Boone 5 http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/py...p/2464000-2016



Kehutaan nyt omaa, kun ei muista kokemusta. Boonessa on hyvin maantiemäinen geometria, jäykkä ja erittäin mukava. 
Runkohan on sama noissa kaikissa Boonen malleissa. Veikkaisin, että ensi kaudelle tulee malli jossa läpiakseli myös
takana, mutta se on kyllä nyanssi. Ollut myös testeissä ihan kärjessä.

----------


## mk

Harkinnassa cyclocrossari hydr.levareilla alle 2k€ hintaluokassa, mutta liekö tälle Canyonin Inflitelle varteenotettavaa verrokkia / vaihtoehtoja ? Osaluettelo aika vaikuttava hintaansa nähden .. Kelpais paremmin kuin hyvin omaan käyttöön paikkaamaan täysjousto29":n ja cervelon jättämää kanjonia  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ulkorengas

Cannondale Caadx Ultegra vaikuttaa ainakin minusta houkuttelevalta, vain keskiön tyyppi arveluttaa. Mutta sama vaiva on Canyonissa.
http://www.cannondale.com/en/Europe/...9-4acc0c8be90b

Meridassa on kaikki paperitiedot aika hyvin kohdillaan, mutta hinta taitaa jäädä tinkimisen jälkeenkin hiukan 2 k€:n huonomalle puolelle. Joku saksalainen nettikauppa myy sitä 1999 €urolla.
http://www.merida-bikes.com/fi_fi/bi...-700-4267.html

Kiinnostava on myös Feltin uusi V55, vaikka tekniset tiedot ei valmistajan sivuille ole vielä tulleetkaan ja vaikka pyörä onkin adventure, eikä cc.
http://www.feltbicycles.com/Internat...nture/v55.aspx

----------


## mk

> Harkinnassa cyclocrossari hydr.levareilla alle 2k€ hintaluokassa, mutta liekö tälle Canyonin Inflitelle varteenotettavaa verrokkia / vaihtoehtoja ? Osaluettelo aika vaikuttava hintaansa nähden .. Kelpais paremmin kuin hyvin omaan käyttöön paikkaamaan täysjousto29":n ja cervelon jättämää kanjonia



vaihtoehdoksi tuolle kanjonille nousikin yllättäen Trek Crockett Disc  Tuo on tosin mekaanisilla levyillä, mutta hyväks todetuilla ja muutenkin komponentit vaikuttais ihan ok tasosilta .. Valintaa puoltais se että tämä vois löytyä "paikallisesta kivijalkakaupastakin" Pyörässä TubelessReady kiekot ja läpiakselia yms. Sais litkuttaa samantien tappajasepeliä silmälläpitäen .. 
Mitäs raati sanoo ? Onko jotain miksi ei ? Hinnassahan tuossa tiesti tulee takkkiin hieman kanjoniin verrattuna, mutta sen olen valmis hyväksumään ..  :Irvistys:

----------


## Kahvupaussi

> vaihtoehdoksi tuolle kanjonille nousikin yllättäen Trek Crockett Disc  Tuo on tosin mekaanisilla levyillä, mutta hyväks todetuilla ja muutenkin komponentit vaikuttais ihan ok tasosilta .. Valintaa puoltais se että tämä vois löytyä "paikallisesta kivijalkakaupastakin" Pyörässä TubelessReady kiekot ja läpiakselia yms. Sais litkuttaa samantien tappajasepeliä silmälläpitäen .. 
> Mitäs raati sanoo ? Onko jotain miksi ei ? Hinnassahan tuossa tiesti tulee takkkiin hieman kanjoniin verrattuna, mutta sen olen valmis hyväksumään ..



Mites noi jarrut. Itsellä oli Avidin BB5 edellisessä ja yksipuoleisina eivät ole esim. TRP Spyrejen veroiset. Jotenkin alurunkoon haluaisin  mielummin BSA keskiön. Nätti filohan toi TREK on.

----------


## mk

> Mites noi jarrut. Itsellä oli Avidin BB5 edellisessä ja yksipuoleisina eivät ole esim. TRP Spyrejen veroiset. Jotenkin alurunkoon haluaisin  mielummin BSA keskiön. Nätti filohan toi TREK on.



jarruista kokemusta edellisessä krossarissa ja onhan niissä ajoittain säätämistä, mutta täällä tasasilla ajellessa ei ole kynnyskysymys .. Keskiö on arvotus, mutta se on sitten myyjäliikkeenkin ongelma jos ei ala oletetusti toimimaan ja kestämään ..  No pitää kysästä tarjousta ja käydä katsomassa mitä on tarjota ..  :Hymy:  
Kanjoni on kyllä osien puolesta parempi .. mutta siinä on sitten noi takuu yms.. jutut jos alkaa jotain sattumaan .. Nätti on trekki munki mielestä .. Enkä mitään susirumaa huolis vaikka ois kuinka hyvä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

> Harkinnassa cyclocrossari hydr.levareilla alle 2k€ hintaluokassa, mutta liekö tälle Canyonin Inflitelle varteenotettavaa verrokkia / vaihtoehtoja ? Osaluettelo aika vaikuttava hintaansa nähden .. Kelpais paremmin kuin hyvin omaan käyttöön paikkaamaan täysjousto29":n ja cervelon jättämää kanjonia



Cube Cross Race SL?

----------


## EsaJ

> jarruista kokemusta edellisessä krossarissa ja onhan niissä ajoittain säätämistä, mutta täällä tasasilla ajellessa ei ole kynnyskysymys .. Keskiö on arvotus, mutta se on sitten myyjäliikkeenkin ongelma jos ei ala oletetusti toimimaan ja kestämään ..  No pitää kysästä tarjousta ja käydä katsomassa mitä on tarjota ..  
> Kanjoni on kyllä osien puolesta parempi .. mutta siinä on sitten noi takuu yms.. jutut jos alkaa jotain sattumaan .. Nätti on trekki munki mielestä .. Enkä mitään susirumaa huolis vaikka ois kuinka hyvä



Voin kertoa, että kyllä  erään liikkeen kanta oli, että  ruostetta vuotava 3kk vanha PF30 keskiö ei ollut takuuasia.. Kas se ei oo rikki, kun pyörii...

----------


## mk

^^^



> Cube Cross Race SL?



 Oho! ihan ok näkönen, väritys vois olla parempi  Pro mallin oranssi ois hieno  :Kieli pitkällä:    :Hymy:  Race:n spekseissä ei hirveesti huomautettavaa tuohon hintaan .. kiitos ! 

EsaJ .. tuo  on hyvä huomio, mutta tuon liikkeen suhteen luulen että takuujutuissa ei tule ongelmia .. Ei ainakaan tähän saakka

----------


## Kuntoilija

Tällä hetkellä Bike-Discountissä on nuo Cuben krossarit halpoja, hinta tullut alas muutamia satasia sitten viime vilkaisun . Nestelevarit ja 105-sarjalla 1.100,- tai ultegralla 1.430,-.

----------


## mk

> Tällä hetkellä Bike-Discountissä on nuo Cuben krossarit halpoja, hinta tullut alas muutamia satasia sitten viime vilkaisun . Nestelevarit ja 105-sarjalla 1.100,- tai ultegralla 1.430,-.



^kiitos vinkistä ... tuossa 105 sarjalla olevassa olisi aikalailla kaikki kohtallaan ..  :Hymy:  hintakin houkuttelee .. Tosin kokoa 56 ei just nyt ole varastossa, mutta eihän se joulukaan vielä ole  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Paskan marjat nuo edullisilta vaikuttaneet hinnat ovatkin alvittomia. Alvin kanssa ihan Cuben listahinnat.

----------


## mk

> Paskan marjat nuo edullisilta vaikuttaneet hinnat ovatkin alvittomia. Alvin kanssa ihan Cuben listahinnat.



mitäs vittua? Ostoskorissa hinta näkyy kuitenkin kokonaisuutena tuo ~1100 euroa

----------


## Kuntoilija

Sanos muuta, mutta hinnan alla lukee lähetyskuluista ja arvolisäverosta vapaa hinta niin luulisi näiden tulevan hinnan päälle.

----------


## mk

> Sanos muuta, mutta hinnan alla lukee lähetyskuluista ja arvolisäverosta vapaa hinta niin luulisi näiden tulevan hinnan päälle.



 No nyt naksahti tuo Alviki päälle , kun meni maksuun asti eli hinnaks kertois *1.353,58 €	*

----------


## Kuntoilija

Veloittavat ihan oikein Suomen alvin 24% mukaan. Tuohon napsahtaa sitten vielä lähetyskulut päälle

Ei ihan ihan niin halpaa, kun ensin intoilin, mutta ilmeisesti kuitenkin halvin nestelevyjarru-krossari 105-palikoin tai ei ole sitäkään kun xxl:n Whiteä saa välillä 750,-

----------


## mk

> Harkinnassa cyclocrossari hydr.levareilla alle 2k€ hintaluokassa, mutta liekö tälle Canyonin Inflitelle varteenotettavaa verrokkia / vaihtoehtoja ? Osaluettelo aika vaikuttava hintaansa nähden .. Kelpais paremmin kuin hyvin omaan käyttöön paikkaamaan täysjousto29":n ja cervelon jättämää kanjonia



vaikuttais nyt tämä Canyonin Inflite AL 9.0 olevan se 1.ehdokas kuitenkin .. TREK Crockett putos pois, kun paikallinen ei sitä enää saa .. Cube vaikuttais taas olevan huonommilla palikoilla ja geometriakaan ei vakuuta .. Pitänee jatkaa speksailua ja etsimistä jos jotain muuta löytyis sekä säästää roposia sitä tehdessä  :Nolous:

----------


## JohannesP

Stevensillä löytyy Vapor disc. Hinta kai samaa luokkaa kuin Canyon.

https://www.stevensbikes.de/2015/ind...=DE&lang=en_US

----------


## JohannesP

Stevensillä löytyy Vapor disc. Hinta kai samaa luokkaa kuin Canyon.

https://www.stevensbikes.de/2015/ind...=DE&lang=en_US

Edit: nähtävästi saa Suomestakin. _
http://www.bikeshop.fi/Stevens_Bikes...uppa/pSTVAPOR/
"Loppuhinta Saksan hinnoin" 

Googlettamalla 1899€ Saksasta
http://www.radsport-smit.de/Stevens-...-Cyclocrossrad
_

----------


## Ulkorengas

> Edit: nähtävästi saa Suomestakin. _
> http://www.bikeshop.fi/Stevens_Bikes...uppa/pSTVAPOR/
> "Loppuhinta Saksan hinnoin" 
> _



Bikeshopin hinnoittelu:
http://www.bikeshop.fi/alennusta
2299 € -> 1954,15 €

----------


## mk

> Bikeshopin hinnoittelu:
> http://www.bikeshop.fi/alennusta
> 2299 € -> 1954,15 €



Ei huono, alen kanss samoissa kuin kanjoni  :Hymy:  Kiekoista ei tosin löydy mitään tietoa, kiinnostais tubeless käyttö -soveltuvuus ja muutenkin laatu .. Stevens jatkoon kuitenkin  :Nolous:  kiitos vinkistä

----------


## itv

Entäs toinen saksalainen tusinapyörä, Focus? AX 1.0 varmaan olisi spekseiltään lähinnä. Itse ajellut nyt pari lenkkiä AX kakkosella, ja toistaiseksi vaikuttaa oikein hyvältä. Tässä jarrut ovat vain puolihydrauliset, mutta tuntuma on hyvä, peittoaa mekaaniset ja huonot täyshydrauliset mennen tullen. Ja kai noi läpiakselitkin on hyvä juttu, tosin itse olisin mieluummin ottanut taakse tavallisen niin olisi kärryn hinailut onnistuneet vähän helpommin. Kiekot ovat sormituntumalla todettuna painavahkot.

Sattuuko kenelläkään muuten olemaan kokemusta Focuksen Concept -kehien tubeless-käytöstä, riittääkö normiteippaus ja litkut?

----------


## LauriA

Focuksen Concept kiekot on aika tankit, muistaakseni 2,3kg setti ilman pikalinkkuja.

----------


## Last look at Eden

Mietin uutta cycloa Caadx 105 disk:in jälkeen, jonka vaimo halusi itselleen.

Nälkä  kasvaa ajaessa ja hintahaarukka näyttäis asettuvan 3000€ molemmin  puolin. Tässä muutama malliksi. Oisko muita varteenotettavia  vaihtoehtoja? Ympärivuotiseen ajoon erilaisilla alustoilla, nastoilla  talvella. Kuskin pituus 173cm ja insteam 80cm.

Trek Boone 5
http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/py...p/2464000-2016

Specialized Crux Elite X1
http://www.specialized.com/fi/en/bik.../crux-elite-x1

Cannondale SuperX Rival CX1 tai Ultegra
http://www.pyorasuvala.fi/cyclocross...superx-ultegra

http://www.pyorasuvala.fi/cyclocross...perx-rival-cx1

Merida 6000

http://www.merida-bikes.com/en_int/b...6000-4408.html

ps. lokarien mahdollisuus plussaa. Ainakin Meridaan ja Trekiin saa...

----------


## timpe

Boone on itellä ja ei voi muuta kuin kehua. Geo on maantiepyörämäinen, meno erittäin mukavaa tuon satulaputken iso speed -teknologian ansiosta. 
Kiekot on tubeless ready. Boonesta saattaa olla tulossa uusi malli ensi vuodelle, jossa myös takana läpiakseli. Ongelmaksi ei tosin ole kokenut sittä että vain edessä läpiakseli.
Hommasin toiset kiekot ja tarkoitus tulevana kautena testata miten toimii maantiepyöränä, uskoisin että vaikea huomata eroa maantiepyörään.

Nuo muutkin linkkaamasi pyörät ovat varmasti erittäin hyviä. Spessussa taisi olla joku uusi standardi noissa navoissa ja kiekkojen yhteensopivuudessa oli jotain haasteita?

----------


## leecher

Itse katsellut myös tuota Spessun crux eliteä. Vaikuttaisi kyllä erittäin mielenkiintoiselta. Maantietä tulee ajettua s-works Tarmacilla niin tuo olisi geometrialtaan tuttua kauraa. 
Aiempaa cycloa en ole omistanut joten sinänsä uusi pyörätyyppi minulle. Onko kenelläkään käyttäjäkokemuksia tuosta spessun crux elitestä?

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Eikös noissa spessuissa ollut vähän spesiaalimman kokoiset läpiakselit?

----------


## jarit

Joo, 2016 Cruxeissa on Spessun oma viritys läpiakseleiksi. 
Jos jostain löytyy 2015 malli niin niitä kannattaa miettiä mielummin niitä vaihtoehtoina, koska niissä ovat pikalinkut tai jokin muu standardimpi läpiakseli.
Mulla on ajoissa viime vuotinen Crux Sport (eli alsa rungolla) GG käytössä. Kuitenkin tuon geometria on niin mukava että mielellään upgraidaisi kuituiseen, mutta tuo akseli juttu meni vähän hassuksi Spessulla.
Tuossa on konversiokitistä juttua.
http://nextdevo.com/shop/specialized...conversion-kit

----------


## rjrm

Jep. Ei voi kiekkoja vaihtaa toisiin  koska ei löydy napoja spessun runkoon. Tapa se on tuokin ampua itseään jalkaan.
Konversiosetti 275 taalaa...

Onkohan spessun jälleenmyyjien otettava noita myyntiin?

----------


## jaksu

> Mietin uutta cycloa Caadx 105 disk:in jälkeen, jonka vaimo halusi itselleen.
> 
> Nälkä  kasvaa ajaessa ja hintahaarukka näyttäis asettuvan 3000€ molemmin  puolin. Tässä muutama malliksi. Oisko muita varteenotettavia  vaihtoehtoja? Ympärivuotiseen ajoon erilaisilla alustoilla, nastoilla  talvella. Kuskin pituus 173cm ja insteam 80cm.
> 
> Trek Boone 5
> http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/py...p/2464000-2016
> 
> Specialized Crux Elite X1
> http://www.specialized.com/fi/en/bik.../crux-elite-x1
> ...



BMC CX01 kannattaa myös tsekata. On yli 3ke budjetin, mutta varmasti maukas peli!

----------


## CamoN

> Onkohan spessun jälleenmyyjien otettava noita myyntiin?



Spessun politiikan tietäen "ohjaavat" jälleenmyyjät tilaamaan mielummin Rovalin kiekkoja lattiasta kattoon kuin mitään tuollaista elämää helpottavaa sinne takanurkkaan.

----------


## macn0ble

Tere. 

Mielipidekysely. 

Hakusessa kakkonen, talvirassi. Vaihtoehdot on seuraavat -> 

Cannondale CAADX Tiagra 2015

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/...-bike-ec071033

Focus AX 4.0 2015

http://www.focus-bikes.com/gb/en/bik...x-40-disc.html

Merida CC 300 2015 

http://www.merida-bikes.com/en_int/b...-300-2213.html

Felt F85X

http://www.bestbikes.fi/felt-f85x-2015

Eli luokka ~950€

----------


## Last look at Eden

> BMC CX01 kannattaa myös tsekata. On yli 3ke budjetin, mutta varmasti maukas peli!



Juu, budjetti paukkuu yli. Taidan tehdä lopullisen valinnan  Boone 5:n ja Cannondale Superx Ultegra:n välillä. Kiitokset kaikille mielipiteistä!

----------


## Pred

Onko kenelläkään kokemuksia Pivotin Vault:sta?

http://www.pivotcycles.com/bike/Vault/

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Onko kenelläkään kokemuksia Pivotin Vault:sta?
> 
> http://www.pivotcycles.com/bike/Vault/



Tiimikaverilla on tommonen ja kovin on ollut tyytyväinen. 

Itsellä on tuossa aiemmin mainittu BMC CX01 ja on kyllä aivan huikean hieno pyörä ajaa; runko on jäykkä, geometria erittäin onnistunut, helppo ajaa kaksipyöräsladissa...en itseasiassa keksi yhtään mitään parannettavaa. ELi jos vaan budjettia pystyy venyttämään, niin iso peukku.  :Hymy:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Spessun akseleista mielenkiintoista tarinaa: http://www.cxmagazine.com/nikki-harr...nationals-2016

"Nearly all sponsored Specialized racers this season were on quick release axle Crux models, allowing them to use wheels other than Specialized’s Roval wheels that are required by the company’s proprietary SCS thru axle system"

----------


## Viltro

Mites tämä XXLn tarjoama Merida näin ekaksi menopeliksi?  https://www.xxl.fi/merida-cx-100-cla...118760_1_style
650e nyt kun - 20% päivät menossa. 
Ihan työmatkoihin ja lenkki käyttöön budjetin ollessa max 800e

----------


## Hippo

Se on juurikin hyvä siihen hommaan. Poimi pois, ja parin kolmen vuoden kuluttua olet viisaampi ostamaan jotain muuta, jos silloinkaan vielä tarve.

----------


## Viltro

Sivuilla sanotaan "Meridan CX-pyörissä on lokasuojia varten kiinnityspisteet. Lisäksi Cyclo Cross pyörissä on leveä, nastarenkaiden käytön mahdollistava haarukka." Eli ilmeisesti saa kiinteät lokarit helposti asennettua mutta mahtuuko kunnon nastarenkaat alle?

----------


## CamoN

Cyclocross-pyörien "leveät haarukat" eivät välttämättä ole kuin 33-35mm leveille renkaille sopivat. Tuossa näyttäisi olevan ensiasennuksena 33mm leveät, eli ainakin ne mahtuu. 40mm tai yli leveitä rengastilojakin on olemassa vastaavissa rungoissa, mutta se on täysin tapauskohtaista. Eiköhän tuon Meridankin tapauksessa ne oikeat leveysmaksimit löydy internetistä kun vähän kaivaa.

Nastarenkaalle kannattaa tietysti laskea vielä 1-2mm lisää varmuusvaraa per puoli, erityisesti jos renkaassa on nastalla varustettu korkea sivunappula.

----------


## paaton

Juu, trekk crocketin rengastila on aika minimi, jos meinaa cycloon saada kunnolliset nastarenkaat. 38mm gravdall mahtuu molempiin päihin juuri sopivasti lokareiden kanssa, mutta yhtään ylimääräistä tilaa ei kyllä jää. Ilman lokareita taakse mahtuu hyvin 42mm rengas. Eteen menisi ilman lokaria isompikin.

Eli tosiaan, rengastila kannattaa tarkistaa jos on tarkoitus saada monipuolinen cyclo.

----------


## Speedy84

Olen hankkimassa cyclocrossia ja viivalle on nyt karsiutunut kaksi vaihtoehtoa:

http://www.konaworld.com/jake_the_snake.cfm

http://www.konaworld.com/jake_the_snake_cr.cfm

Jake  The Snake ei varmaankaan esittelyjä kaipaa, vaan näissä suurimpana  erona on runkomateriaali. Ja keskiölaakeri, joka alumiinisessa on  kierteellä ja hiilarissa prässätty pf30. Lisäksi alumiinisessa oli edessä läpiakseli, hiilarissa normi pikalinkku. Alumiini vs hiilikuitu  -topiceja on varmasti pilvin pimein, mutta kysyn silti, että kumpi  näistä olisi pidemmällä tähtäimellä kannattavampi hankinta  maantie-/polku-/hiekkatieajoon maantiepyörän tilalle? Tarkoitus on jossain vaiheessa hommata pyörään myös maantiekiekot. Ajo koostuu varmaan suurimmaksi osaksi maantiestä, mutta tykkään myös kovasti ajella muuallakin kuin päällystetyllä asfaltilla. Syvemmällä metsässä ja kivikoissa  röyttyämiseen löytyy täpäri, joten siihen käyttöön fillari ei ole tulossa.  Painoeroa näillä kahdella ei merkittävästi ole ja hintaeroa tinkimisen  jälkeen muutama satanen. Koeajot on suoritettu ja molemmat olivat  todella hyviä, tosin kyllähän  hiilikuidun ajotuntuma maantiellä vei hiuksenhienosti voiton.

Maantiepyörää  hankkiessa hiilikuitu olisi ilman muuta etusijalla, mutta jotenkin vain  huolettaa, että kestääkö tuo hiilikuiturunko varmasti cx -käytössä  ympäri vuoden samalla tavalla kuin alumiini? Tuossa CR -mallissa on sama  runko kuin Major Jakessa, joten rungon nyt luulisi olevan laadukas ja  kestävä, mutta netistä en vaan ole löytänyt vielä yhtäkään  arvostelua/koeajoa tuosta...

----------


## fillari16

Olen hankkimassa cyclocrossaria työ- ja retkipyöräilyyn. Tarvitsen 48 cm runkoisen ja vaihtoehtoina olisi Kona Jake ja Trek Crossrip elite. Suunnilleen saman hintaisia, mutta Konassa parempi Shimano Tiagra vaihteisto + alu etuhaarukka, Trekissä puolestaan halvempi Shimano Sora vaide, mutta hiilikuitu haarukka. Kumpi merkki / valinta olisi järkevämpi? :Sekaisin:

----------


## CamoN

Etuhaarukka on voimansiirtopalikoita hankalampi vaihtaa. Tai ei se vaihto sen kummempi operaatio ole, mutta ulkonäöllisesti ja spekseiltään kaikinpuolin sopivan hiilarihaarukan löytäminen voi olla, ellei tilaa suoraan valmistajalta. Eli ennemmin hiilarihaarukka, Tiagra ja Sora on kuitenkin ihan yhtä soivia hyötypyörässä.





> Maantiepyörää  hankkiessa hiilikuitu olisi ilman muuta etusijalla, mutta jotenkin vain  huolettaa, että kestääkö tuo hiilikuiturunko varmasti cx -käytössä  ympäri vuoden samalla tavalla kuin alumiini? Tuossa CR -mallissa on sama  runko kuin Major Jakessa, joten rungon nyt luulisi olevan laadukas ja  kestävä, mutta netistä en vaan ole löytänyt vielä yhtäkään  arvostelua/koeajoa tuosta...



Hiilikuitu itsessään kestää kyllä, mutta kiveniskemät, isot naarmut ja muut arkikäytön jäljet harmittaa hiilikuiturungossa alumiinista enemmän.

----------


## leecher

Likalle tuli hommattua ensimmäinen cyclo. Focus mares. Onko jollain valmistajalla toimivia irroitettavia lokareita?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## a-2000

Onko porukalla kokemusta Felteistä? Uusi F65X kiinnostelisi, mutta koko vähän arveluttaa. 
Onko nuo jotenkin erityisen pitkiä? Reachia näyttää olevan tuossa 55cm kokoisessa jotenkin paljon verrattuna esim 54cm kokoiseen CaadX:ään. 

F65X 55cm: reach 397, stack 568. CaadX 54cm: reach 379, stack 554.

Itse olen 183cm / Inseam 84cm

----------


## Kiusankpl

F65x ollut vuoden ja 2000 km:n verran. Laadukas pyörä luotettavalla 105 -vaihteistolla ja mekaanisilla levyjarruilla, jotka tarpeeksi tehokkaat. Toki hydrauliset olisivat tunnokkaammat mutta budjettini oli 1500 €.
Rungoltaan / ergonomialtaan Felt tuntuu jopa maantiepyörältä, mutta 9,6 kg:n paino ja yleinen jämäkkyys tuntuu kyllä ajossa. Contin Cyclocross Speedeillä on maukas kyllä maantielläkin. Olen 181 cm ja inseam 82 cm, kooltaan pyörä (55 cm) mulle sopiva mutta puhtaaseen cyclocross-käyttöön voisin vaihtaa stemmin 100 mm-> 90 mm saadakseni enemmän ketteryyttä. Lenkki- / rospuuttopyöränä toimii F65x vakautensa ansiosta hyvin.

----------


## Ulkorengas

> Etuhaarukka on voimansiirtopalikoita hankalampi vaihtaa. Tai ei se vaihto sen kummempi operaatio ole, mutta ulkonäöllisesti ja spekseiltään kaikinpuolin sopivan hiilarihaarukan löytäminen voi olla, ellei tilaa suoraan valmistajalta. Eli ennemmin hiilarihaarukka, Tiagra ja Sora on kuitenkin ihan yhtä soivia hyötypyörässä.



Toisaalta jos vivut ei miellytä, niiden vaihtaminen tulee maantiepyörässä kalliiksi.

Trek nykyään ilmoittaa sivuillaan painon (koko 56: 11 kg). Sellainen  muistikuva minulla on, että tuo olisi reilusti alakanttiin oleva lukema,  kun vuosi sitten pyörän jossain punnitsin. Toki 2016 voi olla kevyempi  kuin 2015. Jake lienee n. 10,5 kg. Ei toki retkipyöräilyssä varmaan tärkein asia, mutta muuten varmaan ajettaessa eron huomaa. Mielestäni valintaa ei siis kannata tehdä paperitietojen perusteella, vaan koittaa saada molemmat kokeiltavaksi. Jos kovuudesta ei merkittävää eroa löydä, silloin haarukan materiaali ei ole kovin oleellinen valintaperuste. Ei ainakaan valita arjessa ehkä naarmuille ja kolhuille herkempää materiaalia.

Konalla Jaken lisäksi Rove voisi olla hyvä vaihtoehto tuohon tarkoitukseen. Tosin Rovea käsittelevään ketjuun laitoin kommentin etuhaarukasta.

----------


## a-2000

Thanks!

Vaikuttaako muuten stack pyörän todelliseen reachiin?

----------


## Kugelschreiber

^Kyllähän se sikäli vaikuttaa että jos sulla on 2 pyörää jossa on sama reach mutta toisessa vaikka 3 senttiä enemmän stackia niin jos nostat matalamman pyörän ohjaustangon samalle korkeudelle niin sen todellinen stack on pienempi kuin toisen.

voi laskee vaik täältä: http://www.bikegeo.net/

----------


## a-2000

^Mitenhän kun nakuttelin CaadX:n mitat tuonne niin stackia tuli about 2cm enemmän kun Cannondalen taulukossa? 
Voiko tuossa olla niin paljon lyhyempi etuhaarukka?

----------


## pkka

Täpärin ja fätin kaveriksi tekis mieli hommata cyclocross, työmatkoille, maantielenkeille ja ihan yleispyöräksi. Ajattelin korkeintaan 1000€ sijoittaa siihen. Mitäs kannattais sillä hinnalla alkaa katsella? 

Nämä olisi lompakolle sopivia vaihtoehtoja. 

Kona rove al
Merida cx 100
White xc pro

Näistä Kona miellyttää silmää eniten. Ei ole mitään käsitystä näiden osasarjoista, millä sais parhaiten rahoille vastinetta? 

Ja mielellään hakisin sen kivijalkaliikkeestä. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ulkorengas

Minkä kokoinen olet?

XXL:n krossari on epäilyttävän halpa (800 euroa). Epäilyttävä siksi, että hintaan pitäisi laittaa ykkönen eteen, jotta päästäisiin ultegraan ja hydraulisiin jarruihin. Todennäköisesti jostain on siis tingitty.

Feltin F85X löytyy alta tonnin ja sen parempi versio 1100 €. Noissa on mielestäni vain yksi huono puoli ja se on keskiön tyyppi (press fit). 
http://www.polkupyorakauppa.fi/index.php/polkupyorat.html?cat=229
 
Tällainen Genesiskin saattaisi olla kelpo pyörä tuollaiseen käyttöön, tosin minkäänlaista kokemusta ei tuosta minulla ole:
http://www.raispo.fi/polkupyorat/genesis/adventure/tour-de-fer

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Minkä kokoinen olet?
> 
> XXL:n krossari on epäilyttävän halpa (800 euroa). Epäilyttävä siksi, että hintaan pitäisi laittaa ykkönen eteen, jotta päästäisiin ultegraan ja hydraulisiin jarruihin. Todennäköisesti jostain on siis tingitty.
> 
> Feltin F85X löytyy alta tonnin ja sen parempi versio 1100 €. Noissa on mielestäni vain yksi huono puoli ja se on keskiön tyyppi (press fit). 
> http://www.polkupyorakauppa.fi/index.php/polkupyorat.html?cat=229
>  
> Tällainen Genesiskin saattaisi olla kelpo pyörä tuollaiseen käyttöön, tosin minkäänlaista kokemusta ei tuosta minulla ole:
> http://www.raispo.fi/polkupyorat/genesis/adventure/tour-de-fer



Se oli koko syksyn 1300€ mutta myyvät nyt pois kun uudet tulevat kevääksi

----------


## Ulkorengas

Kovin halpa on 1300 euron hintaisenakin. 1800 euron suuruusluokasta ylöspäin alkaa olla hydraulijarruja ja ultegran/105 osia. Mutta kiekoista ja rungostahan ei annettujen tietojen perusteella voi päätellä yhtään mitään.

----------


## pkka

> Minkä kokoinen olet?
> 
> XXL:n krossari on epäilyttävän halpa (800 euroa). Epäilyttävä siksi, että hintaan pitäisi laittaa ykkönen eteen, jotta päästäisiin ultegraan ja hydraulisiin jarruihin. Todennäköisesti jostain on siis tingitty.
> 
> Feltin F85X löytyy alta tonnin ja sen parempi versio 1100 €. Noissa on mielestäni vain yksi huono puoli ja se on keskiön tyyppi (press fit). 
> http://www.polkupyorakauppa.fi/index.php/polkupyorat.html?cat=229
>  
> Tällainen Genesiskin saattaisi olla kelpo pyörä tuollaiseen käyttöön, tosin minkäänlaista kokemusta ei tuosta minulla ole:
> http://www.raispo.fi/polkupyorat/genesis/adventure/tour-de-fer



170cm lyhyt. 

Tuo Felttikin vois olla yksi vaihtoehto, pitää käydä koeajamassa. Mä en pyöristä sen enempää tiedä, ajelen vaan.. Eli miksi press fit-keskiö on huono? 

Genesis ei jostain syystä kolahda..

Mites toi Kona? Se istuu silmään ulkonäön puolesta erittäin hyvin. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ulkorengas

> Eli miksi press fit-keskiö on huono?



http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...t%F6kokemukset





> Genesis ei jostain syystä kolahda..



Retkipyörien tarakat on aika kolhoja moniin jälkiasennettavin verrattuna. Edestä voi tietysti ottaa pois, jos ei tarvetta ole. Sitten alkaa jo näyttää pyörältä. Mutta jos ei kolahda, asia on sillä selvä.





> Mites toi Kona? Se istuu silmään ulkonäön puolesta erittäin hyvin.



Kovaksi sitä on täällä moitittu, mutta käy kokeilemassa.

----------


## pkka

Okei. Tuo Feltti alkoi enemmänkin kiinnostaa, pitää käydä se ja Kona ainakin kokeilemassa näin alkuun..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kahvupaussi

Meridan Cx 100:n hintaan 600,-  XXL:stä (sitä ei muualta saakkaan). Siististi tehty runko (samalta näyttää kuin muissakin alurunkoisissa Meridoissa), haarukka alua, osat mielestäni OK peruskamaa. Kannattaa kokeilla jos budjettiluokan vehjettä etsii. Itsellä nyt Cx 500 ja aiemmin Cc3 disc.

----------


## pkka

> Meridan Cx 100:n hintaan 600,-  XXL:stä (sitä ei muualta saakkaan). Siististi tehty runko (samalta näyttää kuin muissakin alurunkoisissa Meridoissa), haarukka alua, osat mielestäni OK peruskamaa. Kannattaa kokeilla jos budjettiluokan vehjettä etsii. Itsellä nyt Cx 500 ja aiemmin Cc3 disc.



Meridan sais ainaki halvalla. Täytyy käydä sitäkin katsomassa. Voihan sitä sit panostaa kalliimpaan jos enemmän innostuu cyclocrossailusta.

----------


## Jenkka

Mikä siinä xxl cx pyörässä nyt "epäilyttää"? Hintaan 800 varmasti loistava ostos noilla spekseillä. Ostin 10 vuotta sitten 800 eurolla saksasta "2danger" cyclon, joka oli ultegran kahvoilla, hiilarikeulalla, dura-ace(!) takavaihtajalla ja hyvillä 36/46 kammilla. Luonnollisesti tällä foorumilla pyörää pidettiin aivan paskana, kun ennen osto päätöstä siitä kyselin (silloin olin omalla nimellä en nimimerkillä).

Tuo xxl talon cx on sitten tosi matalalla emäputkellä, ettei varsinainen rento työmatkapyörä ajoasennoltaan ole.

Kun viime syksynä päivitin uuteen cycloon, nin ostin cyclecenteristä ridleyn x bow:n ja taas "epäilyttävän halpaan hintaan". Niistä, jotka maksavat näistä rospuuttopyöristä 2-3 keur, niin varmaan paskaa tuli taas ostettua.

----------


## Pudeman

Täällä ja käsi ylhäällä: CycleCenterin Ridley X-Bow10 tarjous talvella tarttui haaviin. Nyt sama pyörä 30% kalliimpi. 105 osat, ettei nyt ihan kuraa ole. Kyllä tällä rospuutto kauden menee ja kesällä sorarännit...

----------


## Kommuutteri

Hmm. Ostin myös X -bowin alkutalvesta kun sopivasti sain ja mielestäni se on aivan erinomainen yleispeli vaikkei olekaan kaikkein kevyin. Kesäkiekoiksi tuli hommattua Huntit, joilla kelpaa makustella sorateitä ja työmatkaa pidennettynäkin ilman loksuja ja nastoja. Jotain hyvn toimivaa noissa Ridleyssä on.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Pudeman

Meneekö liikaa ohi otsikon: kevyemmin rullaavaa rengasta haetaan. Tehdasasenteisena Challenge Grifo pro 32 mm. Asvaltilla ja kovilla sorateillä kelpaisi rullaavampikin.

----------


## Kiusankpl

Nyt kiinnostaa tuo rullaavampi rengas itseäkin (vaikka muutama rengas-aiheinen ketju tällä jo onkin...). Contin Cyclocross Speed testattu: kevyesti kulkee, mutta muutama rengasrikko liikaa viime kesänä aiheutti epäluottamuksen...

----------


## ranttis

Tässä ketjussahan noita spekuloidaan joten se lienee oikeampi ketju rengaskeskustelulle:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...maantierenkaat

----------


## Terroo

Ei täysin nyt cyclocrossia ole tämä viesti, mutta kysyn vinkkiä kuitenkin. Haussa siis työmatkoille ja todennäköisesti maantielle/asfaltille lenkkeilylle menopeli. Olen 170cm pitkä, jalan mittaa en tähän hätään keksi mutta se ei olekkaan viestin merkitys. Budjetti pyörinee 1000-1400 euron paikkeilla. Tarkoitus liikkua keväästä syksyyn, isolla ehkällä myös talviaikaan.

Mitä mielä näistä?

http://www.suomenurheilupyora.fi/crescent-maxa-vm-2015

http://www.suomenurheilupyora.fi/sup-x-mud-disc-ultegra

http://www.nummenpyora.fi/tuotteet/c...015/?j=halpuus

Muitakin vaihtoehtoja saa budjettiin ja käyttötarkoitukseen sopien heitellä.

----------


## Laika

Mulla on samanlaisessa käytössä Planet X London Road. Olen 178cm, lyhyehköt jalat ja pitkät kädet, ja L-koko on hyvä.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Kävin paikallisessa pyöräliikkeessä toissapäivänä ja joku oli ovenpieleen parkkeerannut Kona Roven. Noh siihen oli laitettu WTB Nanot jotka ovat aika tarkkaan sen 40 milliä leveät. Tietty piti kattoo vähän rengastiloja ja muuta sellaista, ja voi hyvänen aika: taakse olisi kyllä mahtunut isompikin kumi, mut edessä oltiin ihan rajoilla. Näytti siltä että hyvä jos 35-millinen mikkihiirinakki olisi mahtunut siihen keulaan lokarin kanssa.

Ei jatkoon

Ja ennen kuin joku sanoo että eihän nyt cyclocrossarissa mitään lokareita tarvita niin tilaa oli sen verran nihkeästi että varmaan jo kura ja muu ryönä tukkii koko keulan tositoimissa.

----------


## CamoN

Spessun CruXeissa se SCS-akselisekoilu jäi onneksi yhden vuosimallin murheeksi. Näköjään vuoden 2017 malleissa hiilikuiturungot on 142mm leveällä läpiakseliperällä ja alumiiniset perinteisellä 135mm pikalinkkuperällä.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Spessun CruXeissa se SCS-akselisekoilu jäi onneksi yhden vuosimallin murheeksi. Näköjään vuoden 2017 malleissa hiilikuiturungot on 142mm leveällä läpiakseliperällä ja alumiiniset perinteisellä 135mm pikalinkkuperällä.



En käsitä miten tuollaisia aivopieruja pääsee ikinä edes tuotantoon asti. Vaikka systeemi oli kuinka hyvä niin kyllä harrastaja on kiinnostunut vara-osa saatavuudesta jne. Onhan tuossa tällä hetkelläkin liikaa valittavia akselivaihtoehtoja : 15x100 12x100 9x100 15x110, Takana: 10x135 12x135 12x142 12x148...

----------


## leecher

Tuo Spessun Crux Expert 2017 olisi kyllä hieno laite !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Markkoo

> Ei täysin nyt cyclocrossia ole tämä viesti, mutta kysyn vinkkiä kuitenkin. Haussa siis työmatkoille ja todennäköisesti maantielle/asfaltille lenkkeilylle menopeli. Olen 170cm pitkä, jalan mittaa en tähän hätään keksi mutta se ei olekkaan viestin merkitys. Budjetti pyörinee 1000-1400 euron paikkeilla. Tarkoitus liikkua keväästä syksyyn, isolla ehkällä myös talviaikaan.
> 
> Mitä mielä näistä?
> 
> http://www.suomenurheilupyora.fi/crescent-maxa-vm-2015
> 
> http://www.suomenurheilupyora.fi/sup-x-mud-disc-ultegra
> 
> http://www.nummenpyora.fi/tuotteet/c...015/?j=halpuus
> ...



Merida cc500 cyclocenterissä vajaalla tonnilla. Osien puolesta kelpo peli, lokarit saa kiinni vaivatta. Ainoa että tarakalle ei ole omia kiinnityspisteitä. Hintaan nähden hyvä paketti.

----------


## Kahvupaussi

> Merida cc500 cyclocenterissä vajaalla tonnilla. Osien puolesta kelpo peli, lokarit saa kiinni vaivatta. Ainoa että tarakalle ei ole omia kiinnityspisteitä. Hintaan nähden hyvä paketti.



+1

----------


## jumbojussi

> Merida cc500 cyclocenterissä vajaalla tonnilla. Osien puolesta kelpo peli, lokarit saa kiinni vaivatta. Ainoa että tarakalle ei ole omia kiinnityspisteitä. Hintaan nähden hyvä paketti.



+2

----------


## Ynnykkä

Suosituksia alle 2000€ cycloihin? Katsellut Canyonin Infinite 9.0 S  (1899€). Vanha cyclo Biachin zurico ja tuossa olevaan Sram Apex DoubleTab Controls ei miellytä. Onko muilla kokemuksia Shimanon RS685 Hydraulic Dual-Controlleista, jotka tuossa Canyonissa ja useimmissa 2000€ hintaluokan pyöräissä näyttää Shimanolta Sramilta Rival1.

----------


## Ynnykkä

Pohdin tässä Infinite AL 9.0 S ja Infinite AL SLX 8.0 Pro Racen välillä. Toisessa juuri tuo yksi eturatas Quarq 		Prime, 11s ja toisessa Ultegran 52 | 36. Pyörä ei ole muuhun kuin reenipyöräilyyn alkuvuodesta/loppuvuodesta ja kesällä pyöräilen sillä mökillä. Suurimmat kilometrimäärät poljen juurikin tällä pyörällä vuodessa. n.3000km vuodessa. Joten helpommalla pääsisi jos ostaisi Quarq Prime niin ei tarvitsisi edessä vaihdella. Takana Sramin XG-1150 pakka.

----------


## Ynnykkä

Cycloon Sram Rival1 osasarja yhdellä eturattaalla Quarq 										Prime 11s, kiekot DT Swiss 		R 24 Spline DB  vai Ultegra 11s kahdella (Ultegran osasarja, takana vain 105 pakka ja kiekot DT Swiss 		R 24 Spline DB  ?

----------


## Aakoo

^Jos ne Sramin doubletapit ei miellytä nykyisessä pyörässä, niin mikä saa uskomaan että ne uudessa pyörässä olisivat yhtään sen paremmat?

----------


## jii.haanpaa

> Merida cc500 cyclocenterissä vajaalla tonnilla. Osien puolesta kelpo peli, lokarit saa kiinni vaivatta. Ainoa että tarakalle ei ole omia kiinnityspisteitä. Hintaan nähden hyvä paketti.



Hieman aiheen vierestä. Olin kaverin kaverina fillariostoksilla ja tuli pikaisesti koeajettua tuo Merida. Se on kyllä hämmentävä homma kuinka kaksi paperilla samankaltaista pyörää samanlaisilla osilla voi tuntua niin täysin erilaisilta. Sitten vielä se, että vaikka valmistajien geometriataulukoiden perusteella fillareissa on vain millimetriluokan eroja, niin tosielämässä voidaan näköjään puhua useammasta senttimetristä. Johtuneeko eri valmistajien tavasta mitata asioita? verrokkina oma krossarini. Kyynärvarsisormimittarilla mitattuna Merida oli useamman sentin lyhempi kuin oma pyöräni vaikka taulukon mukaan eroa piti olla 0mm. Jne. Jake the snakeen tottuneena ensivaikutelma meridasta oli lyhyt, pysty ja tuntuma oli kaikin puolin erilainen.

Speksivetoisena kaverina katsoisin mielelläni itselleni sopivan pyörän suoraan taulukosta, mutta ei näköjään pysty  :Hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

Taulukon geometria ei ota huomioon stemmin pituutta tai ohjaustangon reachia. Mutta toki mittaustavatkin vaikuttaa, samoin korkeussuhteet.

Ajettavuus  on taas niin monen tekijän summa, ettei sitä voi paperitietojen perusteella arvioida.

----------


## Punkku

Taas pari ehdotusta. 
Haussa max 2500€ crossari/gg. Alurunko käy myös. Ajatuksissa 1x11 systeemit.
Tarkoitus ajaa talven seuralenkit maantiellä, helpot polut, hiekkatiet ja työmatkat. Lokareille ei tarvetta. 
Tässä pari ajatusta. Onko mielipiteitä?


http://www.bmc-switzerland.com/int-e...e-cxa01-105-1/

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bi...x-e5-x1/107049

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware...94087_474.html

Geometriat noissa kaikissa on melko erilaiset.

----------


## jarit

Spessun Crux on hieno cyclo, mutta näissä 2016-17 versiossa tuo akseli standardi tekee mahdottomaksi käyttää muita kuin Spessun/Rovalin kiekkoja.
Minulla oli 2015 malli joka oli vielä pikalinkuilla (annoin sen pojalleni) ja sen mitoitus oli oikein sopivan matala & maantiepyörämäinen. Pienenä miinuksena oli että takarenkaan max leveys oli 39-40mm, mutta GG fillarina ihan huippu. Jos tulee vastaan käytetty (pre-2016) kuituinen 54cm rungolla fillaritorilla, niin pakko on ostaa uudestaan Cruxi  :Hymy:

----------


## CamoN

> Spessun Crux on hieno cyclo, mutta näissä 2016-17 versiossa tuo akseli standardi tekee mahdottomaksi käyttää muita kuin Spessun/Rovalin kiekkoja.



Katso tuolta viestistä #669 linkki Bikerumorin juttuun. Sen mukaan SCS-akselihässäkkä jäi 2016-vuosimallin erikoisuudeksi. Veikkaan että Spessun sivuilla on 2016-vuoden tiedot, tai sitten vaan virheitä.

----------


## Punkku

Eli vaikka kuvan perusteella tuossa Spessussa on normi pikalinkku, niin se on silti eri levyinen kuin standardi?

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Taas pari ehdotusta. 
> Haussa max 2500€ crossari/gg. Alurunko käy myös. Ajatuksissa 1x11 systeemit.
> Tarkoitus ajaa talven seuralenkit maantiellä, helpot polut, hiekkatiet ja työmatkat. Lokareille ei tarvetta. 
> Tässä pari ajatusta. Onko mielipiteitä?
> 
> http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware...94087_474.html
> 
> Geometriat noissa kaikissa on melko erilaiset.



Mulla on ollut nyt kuukauden päivät ajossa toi linkin SuperX. Pelkällä perstuntumalla, ilman faktapohjaa sanoisin että keula on melko kova vrt. perä. Mahdolliset kestopäällysteen poikkisaumat kyllä tuntuu käsiin muttei perskannikoihin huolimatta jälkiasennetusta täyshiilari-penkistä. Toisaalta, vaihdoin myös toplan titskuversioon. Miinuksena 9mm linkut. Välitykset on kyllä minulle liia pitkät, mutta voimansiirtoahan joutuu muutenkin päivittämään. Renkaat painavat, ne menevät vaihtoon. Kiekkoja en ole punninnut. Kyllähän tuo herkästi kiihtyy maantiepyöränkin mittapuilla, kääntyy ketterästi. Oletin että geo olisi ollut vähän "junamaisempi" mutta yllätyin ajokäytöksestä positiivisesti.

----------


## Cyklooppi

https://www.specialized.com/fi/en/bi...elitex1/115167 Tämän vuoden malleissa Spessu luopui tuosta omasta standardistaan. Hopean värinen crux on jenkki-malli ja eurooppalainen versio löytyy yllä olevasta linkistä.

----------


## Punkku

> https://www.specialized.com/fi/en/bi...elitex1/115167 Tämän vuoden malleissa Spessu luopui tuosta omasta standardistaan. Hopean värinen crux on jenkki-malli ja eurooppalainen versio löytyy yllä olevasta linkistä.



linkissä oleva on hiilikuituinen.  Sellon Pyörässä näkyi olevan rivissä tuollainen hopeinen.

----------


## Cyklooppi

Niinpä onkin, sori! Mutta Spessun Suomen sivuilta tuota hopean väristä ei löydy ja noita jenkki-malleja ei ole tainnut Suomesta saada. Suosituksia noista linkkaamistasi en osaa antaa, hyviä varmaan kaikki.

----------


## jarit

> Katso tuolta viestistä #669 linkki Bikerumorin juttuun. Sen mukaan SCS-akselihässäkkä jäi 2016-vuosimallin erikoisuudeksi. Veikkaan että Spessun sivuilla on 2016-vuoden tiedot, tai sitten vaan virheitä.



No mutta se on hieno juttu. Pitääkö kulkea fillarikaupan kautta kotiin tänään ?  :Hymy:

----------


## CamoN

> No mutta se on hieno juttu. Pitääkö kulkea fillarikaupan kautta kotiin tänään ?



Mikä ettei. Oma cyclohankinta oli ajankohtainen viime syksynä ja 2016 CruX tippui pois jo alkukarsinnassa sen SCS:n takia. Jos nyt pitäisi hankkia uusi cyclo, tuossa 2017 CruX-mallistossa olisi ihan mielenkiintoisia vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## leecher

Crux Expert olisi kyllä loistava laite ..

----------


## Cyklooppi

> No mutta se on hieno juttu. Pitääkö kulkea fillarikaupan kautta kotiin tänään ?



Tulipas itse hätäisesti ja pitkillä piuhoilla katsottua noita Spessun tietoja. Eli tuo Sellon pyörässä oleva malli on vuoden 2016 malli, jossa siis on tuo Spessun oma standardi. Eli käy ainoastaan Rovalin/Spessun omat kiekot. Näillä spekseillä jättäisin hankkimatta. Uudet 2017 tulossa myyntiin myöhemmin, niissä taas yhdellä eturattaalla on ainoastaan tuo aikaisemmin linkkaamaani hiilikuiturunkoinen.

----------


## Punkku

Päädyin kuitenkin tuohon Spessun Crux E5 X1. Tuntui koeajolla todella omalta, eli hyvin maantiepyörämainen ja kevyen kulkuinen maastossa verrattuna teräs -cycloon. Ajoin tuolla jo läpi reitti2000 ja kivalta tuntui. On toi 1x11 systeemi mainio, ketju pysyi paikallansa eikä hakannut alaputkeen. Välitykset riittää ainakin itselle sekä poluille että maantielle. Kokeilin myös kavereiden alumiinisen Ridleyn ja BMC:n, mutta todella eri fiilis. 

Tuossa versiossa on tosiaan pikalinkku, kokemusten mukaan pitäisi onnistua myös standardikiekkojen käyttö joko suoraan tai sitten vaihtajankorvakkeen vaihdolla non-scs malliin. Tämän varmistin Spessun maahantuojalta. Läpiakselihommat on vaikeampia.

----------


## Cyklooppi

> Päädyin kuitenkin tuohon Spessun Crux E5 X1. Tuntui koeajolla todella omalta, eli hyvin maantiepyörämainen ja kevyen kulkuinen maastossa verrattuna teräs -cycloon. Ajoin tuolla jo läpi reitti2000 ja kivalta tuntui. On toi 1x11 systeemi mainio, ketju pysyi paikallansa eikä hakannut alaputkeen. Välitykset riittää ainakin itselle sekä poluille että maantielle. Kokeilin myös kavereiden alumiinisen Ridleyn ja BMC:n, mutta todella eri fiilis. 
> 
> Tuossa versiossa on tosiaan pikalinkku, kokemusten mukaan pitäisi onnistua myös standardikiekkojen käyttö joko suoraan tai sitten vaihtajankorvakkeen vaihdolla non-scs malliin. Tämän varmistin Spessun maahantuojalta. Läpiakselihommat on vaikeampia.



Kuulosta järkihankinnalta.

----------


## Vivve

Täällä oli jollakin kokemusta Planet X:n London roadista. Olisin hankkimassa kyseistä runkosettiä mutta mietin onko tuo L koko sopiva. Pituuteni on 179cm ja inseam 83cm. Olisin aivan alarajalla valmistajan mittataulukossa. Lähinnä mietityttää tuo yläputken pituus, meneekö 100mm stemmillä liian pitkäks vai tulisiko parempi 90mm stemmillä.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Merida cc500 cyclocenterissä vajaalla tonnilla. Osien puolesta kelpo peli, lokarit saa kiinni vaivatta. Ainoa että tarakalle ei ole omia kiinnityspisteitä. Hintaan nähden hyvä paketti.



Itse nappasin viime viikolla tarjouksesta 799€ hintaan ja nyt kun on reilut 100km takana, niin hyvältä tuntuu. Otin S/M kokoisena, vaikka olen vain 171cm, mutta taulukon perusteella ei ollut paljon eroa S-kokoiseen Focus Mares AX 2.0:aan millä ajoin ennen tuota. Ei mennyt rahat hukkaan kyllä ja focuksestakin pääsin suht vaivattomasti eroon, joten nyt vain kovaa ajoa lumia odotellessa.

Edit. Jotain huonoakin pyörästä löytyy. Rungon väritys, vakiosatula oli aivan hirveä ajaa ilman pehmustetta ja sitten noi typerät lisäjarrukahvat, käyttääkö joku oikeesti niitä ?

----------


## KymppiR

Olisin uutta pyörää vailla ja olin jo päätynyt 105- osilla olevaan cycloon, jota en kuitenkaan saanut. Sramin osista ei ole kokemusta, mutta nyt olisi paikka ostaa "tarjouksella";

https://www.xxl.fi/white-white-cx-ki...121893_1_style 1049 €. 

https://www.xxl.fi/merida-cx-600-1x1...122811_1_style 1049 €

https://www.xxl.fi/white-white-cx-ul...121894_1_style 1399 €

Kannattaisiko noista valita jokin, vai onko jotain parempaa saatavilla suurin piirein samalla rahalla?

----------


## CamoN

Kaikki kolme näyttää aika fiksuilta. Jos kokee saavansa hiilikuiturungosta lisäarvoa, se lienee perustelluin valinta noilla hinnoilla. Tosin se kannattaa muistaa että tässä tapauksessa hiilikuiturungossa on pressfit-keskiö, alumiinirunkoisissa on kierteelliset.

Merida taitaa olla ainoa jossa on läpiakseli edessä. Kalliimmassa Whitessä on kuvan perusteella jonkinlainen kahvaton pikalinkku? Muuten onkin sitten ihan makuasia minkä valitsee. Vaijerivienneissä on pieniä eroja ym. Jos ostaa "kilohinnalla", hiilikuitu-White on aika ohittamattomassa tarjouksessa. Hydrauliset jarrut ja muutenkin hyvä osasarja hiilariraamissa, siinä ei jää kamalasti hintaa kiekoille, putkiosille ja hiluille.

En ota kantaa geometrioihin.

----------


## casanova

Miten minulle on tarjolla aivan eri hinnat noiden linkkien kautta (1499, 1499, 1999)?

----------


## Jonttu.

Tarjouksia tulossa?

----------


## arctic biker

Saanen ystävällisesti huomauttaa että vaikka 1x on kuuminta hottia niin  nää 2xkammenrattaat ei aivan idiotismia kuiten ole.

----------


## CamoN

> Saanen ystävällisesti huomauttaa että vaikka 1x on kuuminta hottia niin  nää 2xkammenrattaat ei aivan idiotismia kuiten ole.



Ihan täysin en saanut kiinni kenelle huomautit tai minkä takia, mutta otetaan huomioon.

----------


## KymppiR

> Saanen ystävällisesti huomauttaa että vaikka 1x on kuuminta hottia niin  nää 2xkammenrattaat ei aivan idiotismia kuiten ole.



Tätä asiaa olen itsekin miettinyt. Alunperin olisin tosiaan ostanut 105- osilla olevan Cyclon, jossa olisi ollut 2x kammenrattaita.
Onko tuo toisen kammenrattaan puuttuminen miten vakava puute?

Noihin hintoihin laitoin "tarjoukset", koska sivuilla on tosiaan eri hinnat. Lahjakortti XXL:ään puoltaisi pyöränhankintaa ko. kaupasta. Mutta muualtakin pyörän voisin ostaa, jos samalla rahalla saa muualta parempaa.
Noiden linkkien pyörien osasarjoista ei ole kokemusta, miten nuo vertautuvat 105- osiin. Onko Shimanot huomattavasti parempia?
Onko tuo Whiten kuiturunko mistään kotoisin? Kannataisiko enemmin katsella alumiinisia? Onko kellään kokemusta White CX Ultimate pyörästä?
Ei viitsisi ostaa tuota "pirkka" pyörää vain sen takia että "halvalla saa", kun tuolla tuolla rahalla alkaa saamaan jo brändättyjäkin tuotteita. Toisaalta ei viitseisi maksaa pelkästä brändäyksestäkään ylimääräistä.. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## CamoN

> Tätä asiaa olen itsekin miettinyt. Alunperin olisin tosiaan ostanut 105- osilla olevan Cyclon, jossa olisi ollut 2x kammenrattaita.
> Onko tuo toisen kammenrattaan puuttuminen miten vakava puute?



Riippuu ajotottumuksista ja -maastoista. 10-42- ja melkein samaan tapaan myös 11-40-pakka antavat sellaisen välitysalueen, että sopivalla eturattaalla voi pysytellä mopon peesissä maantienlaidassa ja toisaalta möyriä aika hitaasti polkua ylämäkeen. Isoin ajamiseen vaikuttava tekijä on välityksien suuret erot - jos on tottunut tiheisiin väleihin maantiepyörällä, laajan pakan isot välit voivat tuntua aika rajuilta. Jos on tottunut maastopyörämäisiin välityksiin, yhden eturattaan ja laajan pakan kanssa pääsee nopeasti sinuiksi. 





> Noiden linkkien pyörien osasarjoista ei ole kokemusta, miten nuo vertautuvat 105- osiin. Onko Shimanot huomattavasti parempia?



SRAM Rival/Apex -sarjat on laadullisesti verrannollisia Shimanon 105:een. Paremmuus on makuasia, mutta erilaisia ne on jokaisen mielestä. Itse arvostan SRAM:n tuntumaa Shimanoa enemmän ihan osasarjaan nimeen katsomatta, joku toinen voi ajatella täysin päinvastoin.

----------


## pee

> Noihin hintoihin laitoin "tarjoukset", koska sivuilla on tosiaan eri hinnat.



Siis onko liikkeissä jotkin alennukset päällä? Vai mitä tämä meinaa?

----------


## Breakbeat

> Siis onko liikkeissä jotkin alennukset päällä? Vai mitä tämä meinaa?



Kysyjällä lahjakortti ko. liikkeeseen.

----------


## pee

30% lahjakortti? Sehän kätevä  :Hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

Merida 600 onkin erikoinen, kun Meridan suomenkieliset sivut ei pyörää tunne. Muualla sitä myydään eli XXL:n hankintaketju on loistavan tehokas ohittaessaan paikallisen maahantuojan.  Pyörä muutenkin vaikuttaa varsin kiinnostavalta.

----------


## Mohkku

Uusimmassa Pyöräily + Triathlon-lehdessä on 12 krossaria testissä. Rovekin on päässyt mukaan, vaikka tiukkapipoisemman tulkinnan mukaan onkin pikemminkin gg kuin cc.

----------


## haedon

Onko jollain varmaaa tietoa mikä akseli Giant TCX Advanced cyclocrossareissa on edessä, kun Giantin omillakin sivuilla puhutaan sekä 12mm (USA) että 15mm (Saksa) ja joidenkin jälleenmyyjien sivuilla puhutaan vielä molemmista :Leveä hymy: . Se lienee kuitenkin selvää että takana on 12x142. Sen takia kiinnostaa että onko yhteensopiva maastokiekkojeni kanssa, joissa siis 15x100/12x142.

----------


## thelander

Muistelisin omassa 2016 mallissa olevan 15x100 edessä.
Löysin taannoin tälläisen artikkelin
http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/09/12/...espoir-lineup/

----------


## jmmaki

Vaikuttaisi siltä, että USA-sivuilla olevissa vm. 2017 pyörissä on 12x100-akseli ja Saksa-sivujen vm. 2016 pyörissä 15x100. Tämä ei kylläkään ole tietoa, vaan vahva veikkaus. EDIT: hidas.

----------


## haedon

:Sarkastinen: Tämän käsityksen minäkin vähän sain että 2017 mallit olisi 12mm eli yhteensopivia maantiepyörien akseleiden suuntaan. USAn pdf-tiedostossakin kuitenkin puhutaaan ristiin tekstissä 15mm ja listassa 12mm :Leveä hymy: :https://www.giant-bicycles.com/_pdf/...dvanced.sx.pdf
Ja joissain kuvissa 17-mallissa lukee haarukassa TA15. Liekö siis esituotanto/demot olleet vielä 15mm?

----------


## KymppiR

> Tätä asiaa olen itsekin miettinyt. Alunperin olisin tosiaan ostanut 105- osilla olevan Cyclon, jossa olisi ollut 2x kammenrattaita.
> Onko tuo toisen kammenrattaan puuttuminen miten vakava puute?
> 
> Noihin hintoihin laitoin "tarjoukset", koska sivuilla on tosiaan eri hinnat. Lahjakortti XXL:ään puoltaisi pyöränhankintaa ko. kaupasta. Mutta muualtakin pyörän voisin ostaa, jos samalla rahalla saa muualta parempaa.
> Noiden linkkien pyörien osasarjoista ei ole kokemusta, miten nuo vertautuvat 105- osiin. Onko Shimanot huomattavasti parempia?
> Onko tuo Whiten kuiturunko mistään kotoisin? Kannataisiko enemmin katsella alumiinisia? Onko kellään kokemusta White CX Ultimate pyörästä?
> Ei viitsisi ostaa tuota "pirkka" pyörää vain sen takia että "halvalla saa", kun tuolla tuolla rahalla alkaa saamaan jo brändättyjäkin tuotteita. Toisaalta ei viitseisi maksaa pelkästä brändäyksestäkään ylimääräistä..



Tuollaiseen nyt lopulta päädyn. Toivottavasti huomenna ehtisi testaamaan.
http://i10.aijaa.com/b/00453/14263217.jpg?2016-09-30%2023:01:10

----------


## leecher

Mitäs raati on tuosta mieltä ? https://www.focus-bikes.com/de_en/18...s-rival-1.html
Ensimmäinen cyclo itselle sillä ajatukselle että menee useampi vuosi tuolla. Riittääkö 60 cm jos  nykyinen maantie Tarmac on 61cm? Stack 58 vs. 61. Reach melkolailla sama. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JiiÄm

> Mitäs raati on tuosta mieltä ? https://www.focus-bikes.com/de_en/18...s-rival-1.html
> Ensimmäinen cyclo itselle sillä ajatukselle että menee useampi vuosi tuolla. Riittääkö 60 cm jos  nykyinen maantie Tarmac on 61cm? Stack 58 vs. 61. Reach melkolailla sama.



Kyllähän tuo XXL/60cm:kin Mares matalalta vaikuttaa vrt. 61cm Tarmac, 579mm vs. 612mm. Et riittääköhän spacerit kompensoimaan tuon 33mm eron ja tarvittaessa vielä ajoasennon säätöön.

Edit: Tietysti emäputkien kulmat vaikuttavat myös osaltaan. Niistä johtuen laskennallisesti tuo 33mm ero stackissa on kompensoitu 26mm spaceripinolla, kannattimen pituuden ja kulman ollessa samat.

Muutenhan tuo vaikuttaa oikeen hyvältä ainakin omaan makuun; 1x11, 12mm läpiakselit, nestelevyt, sopivat kiekot rapakelin lenkeille ja Focusmaisen asialliset grafiikat.

----------


## leecher

Kyllä tuon tosiaan vaikuttaisi aika järkevältä hinta/laatusuhteeltaan. Saahan tuossa vielä käännettyä stemmin vaikka väärinpäin, jos tuo stack tuntuu liian matalalta kunhan satulatolpassa riittää pituus  :Hymy:

----------


## JiiÄm

Niin on, ja suuremmalla kulmalla viimeistään. Sovittamaan melkein pitäisi päästä.  :Hymy: 

BMC:n 61cm CXA01:ssa sattuisi stack (613mm) aikalailla samaksi reachin (398mm) ollessa sentin pienempi, 60cm CX01 vastaavasti stack 601mm/ reach 405mm. Srammin 1x ja nestelevyjarrut löytyis noistankin, tosin navat perinteistä mallia. Pompsahtaa vaan tuo hinta alurunkoisesta muoviseen siirtyessä. Jos se sattuu olemaan yksi kriteeri.

http://www.bmc-switzerland.com/bx-en...x01-force_cx1/
http://www.bmc-switzerland.com/bx-en...e-cxa01-rival/

----------


## leecher

Kyllähän tuota BMC on tullut katsottua mutta hinta karkaa turhan korkeaksi. Olisi varmasti myös hyvä pyörä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OJ

Tai sitten Giantin TCX? XL-kokoisena 603mm stack ja 406mm reach. Jos pitaa saada lokaria tms. kiinni, niin alumiiniversio on parempi koska hiilarissa ei ole reikia millekaan muulle kuin kahdelle pullotelineelle. Giant ei toki ole mikaan seksikkain merkki, mutta hinnat noin yleisesti ottaen varsin OK. Ja 2017 malleissa on paikallisen diilerin mukaan 12mm akselit edessa ja takana.

----------


## JiiÄm

Heitetääs tuon yllä olevan lisäksi vielä yksi omasta mielestä potentiaalinen vaihtoehto, Felt F4x. Hyvin vastaava spekseiltään kuin tuo Mares, akselit 15x100 ja 12x142, Sram 1x11, nestelevyt jne. . 57cm koossa reach 406mm ja stack 587mm.

http://www.feltbicycles.com/Internat...eries/F4x.aspx

Näyttäisi olevan tuota 57cm kokoista F4x:ää Bikeshopilla ihan hyvässä tarjouksessa, tosin tekniset tiedot heittää valmistajan sivulla oleviin. Sama pyörä kuitenkin kuvissa, Felttihän käsittääkseni luopui noista "vuosimalleista" jo.

http://www.bikeshop.fi/Felt-F4X-2016...X16/&listpos=7

----------


## CamoN

Jonkun aikaa tässä speksasin uutta cyclocrossia, raja-arvoina oli;

- Hiilikuiturunko (ehdollinen)
- Hintaluokka hiilikuiturunkoisten alempi segmentti
- 15x100 ja 12x142 -läpiakselit (ehdoton)
- Levyjarrut (ehdoton, mekaaniset tai hydrauliset)
- 1x11 -voimansiirto (ehdollinen, kuitenkin päivittäisin siihen tulevaisuudessa)
- 27,2 satulaputki (ehdollinen)
- Sisäiset vaijeri/letkuviennit (ehdoton)
- Ei mitään ihmeellisiä valmistajan omia ohjainputkistandardeja tai muuta erikoista (ehdoton)
- Mittasuhteet noin stack 395 reach 565 keskikokoisessa rungossa

Käyttö tullee olemaan hiekkatie- ja arkiajopainotteista. Gravel grinder -pyörä olisi palvellut käyttötarkoitusta lähtökohtaisesti paremmin, mutta niissä stackia on automaattisesti 20mm liikaa.

Loppusuoralle pääsivät;

- Viner Super Prestige
- Rose XEON CDX Cross-4400
- Felt F4x

Valinta oli lopulta aika helppo tuon Bikeshopin tarjouksen takia. Vinerin rungon materiaalia ja valmistustekniikkaa kehutaan markkinointipuheessa, mutta mm. U-mallinen takakolmion yläputkien liittymäkohta on aika vanhanaikainen levyjarrupyörässä. Runko on myös alumiinisten painoluokassa, jos n. 1250g rungon paino pitää paikkaansa. Rose on vähän tähystämätön ja Felt taas luotettavan oloinen iso merkki.

Taisin napata Bikeshopin tarjouksen viimeisen 55-kokoisen.





> Näyttäisi olevan tuota 57cm kokoista F4x:ää Bikeshopilla ihan hyvässä tarjouksessa, tosin tekniset tiedot heittää valmistajan sivulla oleviin. Sama pyörä kuitenkin kuvissa, Felttihän käsittääkseni luopui noista "vuosimalleista" jo.



Runkojen vuosimalleista luovuttiin, mutta onhan niiden pakko rakennella vuosittain uusia myyntikokoonpanoja kun komponenttivalmistajat tuo markkinoille uusia palikoita.

----------


## paaton

Viisas valinta CamoNilta. Jostain syystä ainakin itse vierastan näitä planetX:n pyöriä kalliimmassa hintaluokassa. Bikeshop ja Felt kuulostaa huomattavasti paremmalta.

----------


## Polun tukko

Nonni
Onneksi tulin "järkiini". Aluksi päätin hankkia maantiepyörän, mutta minulle suositeltiin cyclocrossia. Pidin kuitenkin pääni ja hankin trekin emondan. 

Päivä hankinnan jälkeen alkoi kaduttaman ja otin hovimyyjään yhteyttä että vaihdetaanko emonda crockettiin. Sehän kävi ja lopputulos on tässä : 



Kaikki vinkit tervetulleita,mitä tulee ajamiseen ja varusteisiin. Edessä nyt mara winter. Katsotaan jos takana pärjäis ilman.

----------


## Mohkku

Ensimmäinen vinkkini on luopua ajatuksesta säästää 40 € renkaan hankinnassa ja hiukan vaivaa vaihtotyössä merkittävän osan 4-5 kk:n jaksosta ajonautinnon pilaamisen vastapainoksi. Eli samanlainen nastarengas myös taakse. Hiukankin huonompi tie talvella, niin krossarin ominaisuudet alkaa nopeasti loppua, eikä tätä rajaa kannata rengasvalinnalla korostaa.

----------


## JackOja

> ...ajonautinnon pilaamisen vastapainoksi. Eli samanlainen nastarengas myös taakse...



Tosin tuo marawintteri ei varsinaisesti ajonautintoa tarjoa.

----------


## Polun tukko

Mitäs näissä on tykätty talvisin käyttää? Oli tarkoitus litkuttaa joten saisi toimia tubeleksena

----------


## ahuji

Varmaankin yleisin 35mm mara winter.. Hifistellyin 45nrth gravdal, mutta hinta on monelle liikaa. Talvirenkaat krossariin ketjussa on aika paljon näitä puitu

----------


## Mohkku

Itselläni on tosiaan alla W106, koska pidän sitä nastojen määrän takia marawintteriä mukavampana, mutta riittävän pitävänä suurimman osan ajasta. Ja kun kotona on jo kahdet renkaat, en kolmatta paria, varsinkaan gravdalin hintaista aio talvikäyttöön hankkia. Katsotaan sitten, kun vanhat on loppu tai muuten vain vanhentuneet pilalle.

----------


## paaton

Saithan pyörän mukana trekin omat piilokiinnikkeet lokareille? Ilman noita kohta tarvittavia lokasuojia on hankala kiinnitellä. 

http://www.tritoncycles.co.uk/images...5-277_zoom.jpg

----------


## Polun tukko

Kyllä siellä tommoset tuli. Tosin, en laita lokareita. Aina pitää vähän rapa lentää.

----------


## paaton

> Kyllä siellä tommoset tuli. Tosin, en laita lokareita. Aina pitää vähän rapa lentää.



Katsotaanpa muutaman kuukauden tai viikon päästä  :Hymy:  Cyclolla se rapa lentää etu- ja takakautta suuhun ilman lokasuojia.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Katsotaanpa muutaman kuukauden tai viikon päästä  Cyclolla se rapa lentää etu- ja takakautta suuhun ilman lokasuojia.



Älä nyt. Kyllä tuolla enska reiteilläkin on menty ilman lokareita ihan savessa. Vedellä ne lähtee.

----------


## Mohkku

Mukava tosiaan on ottaa vesihuikkaa kuralla ja muulla koiran p****lla kuorrutetusta juomapullosta.

----------


## Polun tukko

Kuulunee lajiin. 

Lumet läks niin otin nastat pois. Aamulla näkee pitikö vakio bontragerin cx3:t ilmat litkutettuna.

----------


## arctic biker

> Tosin tuo marawintteri ei varsinaisesti ajonautintoa tarjoa.



Ei nuo Marat litkutettuna minusta aivan kauheat ole, on mulla nyt ajossa Gravdalitkin ja toki eroa on mukavuudessa mutta hintaa tulee, Gravdalien käyttöikä häviää minusta mennen tullen.

----------


## H.O.H.

Joko on CamoN Felt kotiutunut? Onko v. 2016 mallissa läpiakselit jo? Oletko punninnut, jossakin mainittiin 9.1 kg?

----------


## OJ

Toi F4X oli mullakin toivelistalla, mutta hintaa jai niin paljon, etta olisin saanut melkein kaksi Gianttia yhden Feltin hinnalla. 2016 mallissa on lapiakselit. Onkohan tossa joku Feltin globaali halvennus kun nayttaa olevan vahan joka paikassa suunnilleen samoilla ale-hinnoilla myynnissa.

Noista eri brandien standardeista...jokaisessa lingossa on melko varmasti uniikki vaihtajankorvake, joka on lajinomaisessa kaytossa toisinaan kulutustavaraa. Vaihtajan korvakkeita kannattaa pitaa ainakin yksi varalla jatkuvasti koska varakorvaketta ei loydy mistaan silloin kun sellaisen tarvitsee. Tama koettu oman kantapaan kautta. Ja sisaiset vaijerin-/letkunviennit ovat perkeleesta. Jarruletkun onkiminen sielta rungon sisalta on varsin kettumaista hommaa johon todennakoisesti joutuu kaikista epaedullisimmassa paikassa. Kun ne letkut saa viimein paikalleen, niin eiko ne jumankauta ramise siella rungon sisalla ja sitten yritetaan hakea sita sopivaa "kireytta" ettei ne ramise ainakaan ihan jokaisessa toyssyssa. Tamakin koettu oman kantapaan kautta. Hammaslanka on nykyaan osa mun tyokalusettia.

----------


## CamoN

> Joko on CamoN Felt kotiutunut? Onko v. 2016 mallissa läpiakselit jo? Oletko punninnut, jossakin mainittiin 9.1 kg?



Pyörä kotiutui jo pari päivää tilauksen jälkeen, itse kotiuduin melkein viikko sen jälkeen ja eilen alkoi hommat säätämössä. Rannevaaka sanoi eilen että linjastolta tulleena pyörä oli jonkun verran painavampi kuin ilmoitettu 9,1kg. Tänään kokeilen oikealla vaa'alla, kun ohjaustanko on vaihdettu mitoiltaan sopivampaan (kapeaan & kompaktimpaan), ohjainputki on lyhennetty, letkut + vaijerikuoret on lyhennetty, renkaat on litkutettu, takapakan pinnasuoja on poistettu, pullotelineet on asennettu ja XT M8000 -lukkopolkimet on asennettu.





> Ja sisaiset vaijerin-/letkunviennit ovat perkeleesta. Jarruletkun onkiminen sielta rungon sisalta on varsin kettumaista hommaa johon todennakoisesti joutuu kaikista epaedullisimmassa paikassa. Kun ne letkut saa viimein paikalleen, niin eiko ne jumankauta ramise siella rungon sisalla ja sitten yritetaan hakea sita sopivaa "kireytta" ettei ne ramise ainakaan ihan jokaisessa toyssyssa. Tamakin koettu oman kantapaan kautta. Hammaslanka on nykyaan osa mun tyokalusettia.



F4x:ssä on melko tiukat ja jämyt tiivisteet rungon läpivienneissä. Takavaihtajan vaijerikuorta ei eilen saanut työnnettyä rungon läpi ihan vaan työntämällä, vaan ensin piti työntää sitä sen verran sisäänmenosta joka mahtuu runkoon, ja sitten vetää sama mitta toisesta päästä ulos. Ainakin kuivana ja puhtaana luottaisin että kuoret ja letkut pysyy tasan paikoillaan, ja jos räminää esiintyy, ne saa hienosäädettyä helposti. Lisäämällä yhtälöön mutaa tai vesihiekkaa saattaa tulos tietysti muuttua aika paljon. Ja tietysti uusia asentaessa tuollaiset tiivisteet naurattaa suunnattomasti, jos niitä ei saa näppärästi irti uuden kuoren asennuksen ajaksi.

Erikoisena yksityiskohtana etuhaarukan ylemmässä läpiviennissä ei ollut vastaavaa tiivistystä, vaan pelkkä pystysuuntainen reikä haarukan kyljessä.

----------


## Polun tukko

Tänään oli hyvä painaa läpi tuulen ja tuiskun heti aamusta. 10cm lunta ei juuri auraamattomilla baanoilla menoa hidastanut.

----------


## CamoN

> Onko v. 2016 mallissa läpiakselit jo? Oletko punninnut, jossakin mainittiin 9.1 kg?



2016-mallissa on 15x100- ja 12x142-läpiakselit. Akselit itsessään on melkein kuin pikalinkut - samanlaiset taittuvat kahvat ja samanlainen kahvan kiristystuntuma, sitten kun akselin on kiertänyt melkein kiinni. Kahvan juuresta ulospäin vetämällä kahvan asentoa voi muuttaa akselia kiertämättä. Jossain katselin videon 2017-mallista, jonka läpiakseleiden kahvat irtosivat kokonaan jollain näppärällä ranneliikkeellä. Näissä ei näytä olevan sitä ominaisuutta.

Ajokunnossa 55-kokoisen painoksi tuli 9,4-9,5kg. Lisäsin Shimano XT M8000-polkimet (internetin mielestä n. 340g) ja Elite Cannibal -pullotelineparin (lienee n. 40g/kpl). Otin pois 20-30mm ohjainputkea ja 40-50mm vaijerikuorta sekä jarruletkua. Jarruletkua lähtee vielä toinen samanlainen pätkä lisää, nyt ei löytynyt hyllystä kuin yksi letkun päätyruuvi ja puristeholkki. Noissa lähti ehkä 30g pois. Lisäksi ohjaustanko vaihtui nimellisleveydestä 44cm -> 40cm ja malliltaan kompaktimpaan, siinä ehkä samanlainen 30g pois. Toisin sanoen kaupan rivistössä pyörän paino on ollut melko lähellä 9,1 kiloa.

----------


## sf12

Jos jotakin kiinnostaa, niin 2017 mallin Specialized Crux Elite X1 painaa 8.7kg. R470 kiekot painaa noin 1850g, eli kiekot vaihtamalla sais ihan hyvin painoa pois. Pyörän koko on 54cm.

----------


## OJ

Silikooni toimii myos lapivientien tiivisteena, kunhan se letkun kireys on sopiva.

Miksi muuten CamoN valkkasit 40 cm ohjaustangon crossariisi? Kapea tanko syo ohjattavuutta vaikka silla painoa saastyisikin ja olisi aero.

----------


## CamoN

> Miksi muuten CamoN valkkasit 40 cm ohjaustangon crossariisi? Kapea tanko syo ohjattavuutta vaikka silla painoa saastyisikin ja olisi aero.



Tottumuksesta. Tykkään suositusta kapeammasta ja sen verran on jo tullut hinkattua maantiepyörällä, että leveä tanko tuntuu todella vieraalta. En ole ihan tältä istumalta kiirehtimässä lähtöviivalle, joten lajinomaiset cyclocross-suositukset ei oikeastaan kiinnosta. Enkä edes hankkinut vielä erikseen mitään, sattui olemaan tuollainen 40cm kompakti lojumassa hyllyssä joten näppäsin sen kiinni. Mutta jotain tuota vastaavaa hiilikuituista siihen vaihtunee ennemmin tai myöhemmin.

Tänään tuli heitettyä ensimmäinen varsinainen lenkki, yli 3h ja yli 70km jäisillä hiekka- ja asfalttiteillä. Alla kapeat 45Nrth Xerxesit. Mukava peli kaikin puolin. Paljon tietysti riippuu siitä tarkasta olosuhteesta paljonko liukkaus vaikuttaa, mutta nyt taitaa olla painopiste kohdallaan kun ei oikeastaan tarvinnut himmailla PK-vauhtia olosuhteen takia. Eikä haittaa, että SRAM Force 1 HRD -jarrut on tuntumaltaan erittäin selkeät.

----------


## Greycap

Sanokaas fiksummat että jos nyt päätän ruveta ihan hurjaksi ja haluta crossarin niin miten aloitan sopivan rungon arpomisen? Sopivat maasturin mitat tiedän melko millilleen mutta niistä ei taida paljoa hyötyä tässä olla...

----------


## paaton

> Sanokaas fiksummat että jos nyt päätän ruveta ihan hurjaksi ja haluta crossarin niin miten aloitan sopivan rungon arpomisen? Sopivat maasturin mitat tiedän melko millilleen mutta niistä ei taida paljoa hyötyä tässä olla...




http://www.competitivecyclist.com/St...ulatorBike.jsp

Alkuun sentti pari lyhempää stemmiä, mitä laskuri antaa. Cyclocrossissa se sentti lyhempi voi olla pysyväkin. Satula-tanko dropin tähtää alkuun 5cm ja katsoo, että säätövara riittää  n.10cm jyrkemmän stemmin kanssa.

Eli maantiepyörän mitoituksella liikkeelle. Itse ehkä ottaisin puhtaaseen cyclo käyttöön nyt mieluummin hivenen isomman rungon, jos on kokojen välillä. Isoilla renkailla ja/tai lokasuojilla varpaan osuminen renkaaseen/lokariin on ärsyttävää. Lyhyt stemmi ja nopeampi ohjaus voisi olla myöskin kiva cyclossa.

----------


## stumpe

Tosta toe overlapista väännetään usein, mutta totean että jokaisessa omistamassani käyräsarvisessa on tuota ollut=Pieni runko, isot kaviot. Polkimia oppii rytmittämään, menee selkärankaan, eikä jalat osu etupyörään. En koe ongelmaksi.

----------


## Mohkku

Omassa front-center on 609 mm (koko 56) ja varpaat osuu renkaaseen. Ongelmaa ei normaalisti ole, mutta paikoillaan kikkailussa voi käydä vahinko. Osuma vaatii aika suuren ohjaustangon käännön,  eikä sellaista yhtään vauhdikkaammassa ajossa tule tehtyä samanaikaisesti polkien.

----------


## CamoN

> Sanokaas fiksummat että jos nyt päätän ruveta ihan hurjaksi ja haluta crossarin niin miten aloitan sopivan rungon arpomisen? Sopivat maasturin mitat tiedän melko millilleen mutta niistä ei taida paljoa hyötyä tässä olla...



Ei ne maasturin mitat erityisesti palvele. Jotain peukalosääntöjä voi tietysti yrittää johtaa, mutta käyräsarvisen geometria on kuitenkin melko erilainen maasturiin verrattuna. Miten pitkä olit? Noin 175cm? Sen mittaiselle maantiepyörän sopiva runkokoko on on 53-55 haarukassa valmistajasta riippuen, ja perinteisesti cyclocross valitaan kokoa pienemmäksi kuin ihanteellinen maantiepyörä. Eli cyclocrosseja voisi katsella 52, 53 ja 54 kokoisina.

Perinteinen cyclocross-suositus perustuu siihen, että pyörää käytetään lajille ominaisesti kaikilla alustoilla neulaspoluilta kestopäällysteelle. Jos tuntuu että omat ajamiset painottuu enemmän tielle kuin metsään, voi valita koon lähempää sitä ihanteellista maantiemitoitusta. Jos tuntuu että pyörä menee metsään, kannattanee valita sieltä cyclocross-suosituksen alapäästä ketteryyden ja käsiteltävyyden takia.

Emäputken mitoissa on cyclocross- ja maantierungoissa varmaan vähän enemmän hajontaa kuin maastureissa. Sinulla ei varmaan ole tarvetta päästä älyttömän matalaan asentoon ainakaan heti kättelyssä, mutta emäputkien korkeus kannattaa ottaa huomioon yhtenä keskeisenä rungon mittana. Jos alkuun tuntuu että kaikkien emäputket on älyttömän korkeita, pitää huomioida ettei cyclocrossissa ole emäputken alla sitä maasturille tyypillistä 100mm joustovaraa.

----------


## JackOja

Sit voi miettiä sitäkin haluaako cyclocrossarin vai olisiko gravel grinder itselle sopivampi ratkaisu.

----------


## Polun tukko

> Ei ne maasturin mitat erityisesti palvele. Jotain peukalosääntöjä voi tietysti yrittää johtaa, mutta käyräsarvisen geometria on kuitenkin melko erilainen maasturiin verrattuna. Miten pitkä olit? Noin 175cm? Sen mittaiselle maantiepyörän sopiva runkokoko on on 53-55 haarukassa valmistajasta riippuen, ja perinteisesti cyclocross valitaan kokoa pienemmäksi kuin ihanteellinen maantiepyörä. Eli cyclocrosseja voisi katsella 52, 53 ja 54 kokoisina.
> 
> Perinteinen cyclocross-suositus perustuu siihen, että pyörää käytetään lajille ominaisesti kaikilla alustoilla neulaspoluilta kestopäällysteelle. Jos tuntuu että omat ajamiset painottuu enemmän tielle kuin metsään, voi valita koon lähempää sitä ihanteellista maantiemitoitusta. Jos tuntuu että pyörä menee metsään, kannattanee valita sieltä cyclocross-suosituksen alapäästä ketteryyden ja käsiteltävyyden takia.
> 
> Emäputken mitoissa on cyclocross- ja maantierungoissa varmaan vähän enemmän hajontaa kuin maastureissa. Sinulla ei varmaan ole tarvetta päästä älyttömän matalaan asentoon ainakaan heti kättelyssä, mutta emäputkien korkeus kannattaa ottaa huomioon yhtenä keskeisenä rungon mittana. Jos alkuun tuntuu että kaikkien emäputket on älyttömän korkeita, pitää huomioida ettei cyclocrossissa ole emäputken alla sitä maasturille tyypillistä 100mm joustovaraa.



Eli tällä periaatteella 182 pituiselle suht normi raajaiselle 56cm on passeli?

----------


## CamoN

> Eli tällä periaatteella 182 pituiselle suht normi raajaiselle 56cm on passeli?



Nimenomaan periaatteessa näin, mutta *korostan* edelleen pyörän sopivuuden riippuvan vahvasti käyttötarkoituksesta sekä valmistajan mittojen ilmoitustavasta. Silloin ennen vanhaan (eli kaksi vuotta sitten) oli vielä paljon helpompaa kun oli olemassa maantiepyöriä ja cyclocross-pyöriä. Nykyään maantiepyörä-käsitteen alle mahtuu todella laaja kattaus, jossa endurance-pyörät loppuu siihen mistä gravel grinder -pyörät alkaa. Gravel grinderit ei taas isossa mittakaavassa eroa cyclocrosseista merkittävästi, ovat vaan mittojen puolesta etupäästään tyypillisesti korkeampia.

Oma ruoto on 180,5cm ja jalka 84cm. Maantiepyörä, jolla on ajettu nyt 12tkm tai jotain, on 56 kokoinen ja tuntuu aina vaan paremmalta. Vuosi sitten hankin cyclocrossin eri valmistajalta 54 kokoisena, joka osoittautui mittojen puolesta suoraan verrannolliseksi tuohon maantiepyörään. Eli se oli juurikin tasan "yhtä kokoa" pienempi. Sillä tuli ajettua oikein mukavasti, mutta jotenkin se tuntui aavistuksen liian lyhyeltä *minun käyttööni*, joka on käyräsarvisella vahvasti tiepainotteista. No cyclocross varastettiin joku aika sitten ja kun hankin sen tilalle uutta, oli selvää että halusin tilalle jotain vähän pidempää. Päädyin kolmannen valmistajan pyörään joka on nimellisesti kokoa 55, mutta se on vain muutamia millejä lyhyempi ja matalampi kuin maantiepyöräni. Toistaiseksi vaikuttaa oikein passelilta.

----------


## Greycap

> Miten pitkä olit? Noin 175cm? Sen mittaiselle maantiepyörän sopiva runkokoko on on 53-55 haarukassa valmistajasta riippuen, ja perinteisesti cyclocross valitaan kokoa pienemmäksi kuin ihanteellinen maantiepyörä. Eli cyclocrosseja voisi katsella 52, 53 ja 54 kokoisina.



Viimeisin mittaus 173 cm josta jalkaa 80 cm, maantiepyörää olen kokeillut koossa 54 cm ja se oli vähän ison tuntuinen eli 52 cm voisi olla aika lähellä oikeaa. Lähdetään siis sellaista ihmettelemään.

Käyttö nyt olisi pääosin tietä mutta crossari siitä syystä että siihen saa tienpintaolosuhteisiin paremmin käyvät renkaat ja välitykset on heti kättelyssä eturattaiden puolesta järkevämmät. Ei toki tarkoita etteikö jonkun sortin gravel grinder olisi vaihtoehto sekin.

----------


## Mohkku

Uusimman lehden krossaritestissä oli pari kiinnostavaa juttua. Trekin pyörä sopeutui hyvin joukkoon, vaikka se oli periaatteessa maantiepyörä. Haarukoissa oli kuitenkin tilaa krossarin renkaille, joten testin mukaan pyörä soveltuu hyvin myös krossariksi. Feltissä oli sama ajatus, tosin välitykset edessä oli aika radikaalit. 

Jokunen aika sitten tein suppean vertailun krossareiden ja gg:n geometrioista, enkä löytänyt niistä tuntomerkkejä, joiden perusteella pyörät voisi sijoittaa tiettyyn ryhmään. Fillari-lehden testi vahvistaa käsitystä, kun nuo maantiepyörämäisetkin vaihtoehdot toimii leveämmillä ja karkeammilla renkailla huonommilla pinnoilla hyvin. Minusta siis ei kannata välittää mainososaston luokituksista, vaan katsella kaikkia sopivalta vaikuttavia vaihtoehtoja. Harmi vaan, että joitain hyviä vaihtoehtoja saattaa helposti jäädä "krossarin" hakijalta huomiotta, kun esim. Feltin sivuilla VR-sarjan pyörät ovat Road-luokassa, eikä cross-luokassa FX-sarjan krossareiden kanssa. Sana juttu Trekillä, Domane ei ehkä ekana tule vaihtoehtona mieleen.

----------


## TERU

Kokonumero voi olla harhauttava, vaakaputken pituus emäputken pituuden lisäksi tuollaisessa normaalihkossa rungossa olis osuvampia lukemia. Olemme vähän lähellä pituusmitoissa mitoissa, 174/84 ja ylävartalo rimpula, minulla 54 Poson Codein, vaakamitta 53, emäputki 130 ja stemmi 100, sopii kuin hansikas. Hieman enemmän ylävartaloa sinulla ja kädetkin saattavat olla vankemmat. Sentti vaakamittaan lisää ja emäputki maun mukaan saattaisi sopia ajokiksi, niinku meinaan.

----------


## paaton

Kai pyörissä on muutakin eroa kuin pelkkä geometria ja rengastila. Äkkiä luulisi, että cyclon runko on suunniteltu luokkaa kovempaan käyttöön mitä maantiepyörän runko.

----------


## Mohkku

Toisaalta jos ajetaan teitä pitkin ja jätetään varsinainen maastoajo siihen paremmin sopivalle kalustolle, onko endurace-luokan maantiepyörän runko liian heppoinen? Retkikäyttöön en ehkä sellaista valitsisi, mutta lenkkikäyttöön voisi hyvinkin harkita. Toisaalta kun keveyttä pidetään hyvänä asiana, varmaan jossain keventäminen voi mennä liiallisuuksiinkin. Esim. testin Felt oli hiilikuiturunkoisista painavin (8,9 kg, josta kiekkojen osuus 3,5 kg). Siinä tuskin tällaista riskiä on. Trekin painot oli 8,4 ja 3,3 kg, mutta hintaakin oli yli 5000 €. Siinäkään ei ole äärimmäisyyksiin menty, jos painon perusteella voi asiaa yrittää haarukoida.

----------


## stumpe

Mulla pituutta 173cm ja focuksen krossari kokoa 51cm. Just hyvä, lyhyet raajat ja pitkä selkä. Stemmi 90mm miinuskulmassa.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Jokunen aika sitten tein suppean vertailun krossareiden ja gg:n geometrioista, enkä löytänyt niistä tuntomerkkejä, joiden perusteella pyörät voisi sijoittaa tiettyyn ryhmään....



Onhan niissä ihan oleelliset erot, mutta ei mennä tässä CX-topicissa nyt siihen. Sehän on eri asia kokonaan jos valmistaja nimittää fillariansa muodikkaaksi soranjauhimeksi vaikka se olisikin enempi CX.

Pointti oli myös se, että jos henkilö on CX-ostoksilla ei kannata hylätä kaupan seinällä roikkuvaa GG-vaihtoehtoa vain siksi, että on nimellisesti CX hakusessa.

Eikä se ole loppujen lopuksi tärkeää mihinkä se fillari on määritelty. GG soveltuu auttavasti CX-hommiin ja crossarilla voi ajaa hiekkateilläkin.

----------


## stenu

^ Cyclocross Magazinen fillaritesteissä yleensä mainitaan krossareista, että pitävätkö he testaamiaan pyöriä "gg-kelpoisina". Kyseisen julkaisun testien perusteella monen kisakrossarin ongelma on, että runko ja varsinkin etupää on tehty mieluummin jäykkyyttä kuin mukavuutta silmällä pitäen. Mutta poikkeuksiakin löytyy. Ainakin muistan Cannarin Hyper-X:n, jota kehuttiin myös gg-kisakelpoiseksi.

Noin periaatteessa ainakin bb-droppien suhteen geometrioissa pitäisi olla eroa. Perinteiset eurokrossarit on korkeita, bb-dropit pyörii jossain 60-65 millin paikkeilla. Joissain vanhemmissa pyörissä voi olla vielä vähemmänkin, mutta trendi näyttäisi olevan suurempien droppien suuntaan. Jenkkityylin krossareissa dropit on luokkaa 65-70 mm, jopa enemmänkin ja puhdasverisissä gg-pyörissä 70-75 mm.

Mutta se on tosiaan eri asia, miten gg-buumista irti saatavia euroja havittelevat fillarivalmistajat luokittelevat omat tuotoksensa. Varsinkin ensimmäisten sukupolvien "gg-pyörät" olivat helposti käytännössä vain krossareita, joihin oli laitettu yli uci-mittaiset ja vähän krossirenkaita sileämmät renkaat alle.

CX-magazinessa ajoittain vähän kritisoidaan myös nykyistä ylikokovillitystä. Toisin kuin uci-krossia ajava ammattilainen, tavallinen harrastelija-lenkkeilijä kun ei kaipaa maksimaalista jäykkyyttä pyöräänsä, vaan ihan muunlaisia ominaisuuksia.

----------


## Mohkku

> CX-magazinessa ajoittain vähän kritisoidaan myös nykyistä ylikokovillitystä. Toisin kuin uci-krossia ajava ammattilainen, tavallinen harrastelija-lenkkeilijä kun ei kaipaa maksimaalista jäykkyyttä pyöräänsä, vaan ihan muunlaisia ominaisuuksia.



Varmaan aiheellinen huomio. Tämän aiheen käsittelyssä olisikin varmaan hyvä ottaa lähtökohdaksi luokituksen sijaan pyörältä vaadittavat ominaisuudet. Veikkaan, että suurin osa krossareista päätyy muuhun kuin varsinaiseen cc-käyttöön. Yleensä nuo ovat, kuten Fillarin testissäkin todetaan, sporttisia yleispyöriä eli pääosin ajetaan vähintään kohtuullisessa kunnossa olevaa tietä ja nopeita polkuja. Moni varmaan käyttää niitä myös maantiepyörän korvikkeena toisella kiekkosarjalla tai ainakin paremmin olosuhteisiin soveltuvalla rengastuksella.

----------


## Greycap

> Olemme vähän lähellä pituusmitoissa mitoissa, 174/84 ja ylävartalo rimpula, minulla 54 Poson Codein, vaakamitta 53, emäputki 130 ja stemmi 100, sopii kuin hansikas. Hieman enemmän ylävartaloa sinulla ja kädetkin saattavat olla vankemmat. Sentti vaakamittaan lisää ja emäputki maun mukaan saattaisi sopia ajokiksi, niinku meinaan.



Tämä oli ymmärtääkseni minulle kohdistettu. Nyt taisi käydä niin että tulee vaakaputkea 534, emäputkea 125, stemmiä 90 ja siitä sitten eteenpäin. Uskoisin että siitä ihan ajettava tulee ja jos ei jostain syystä (todennäköisin syy: kuski) tule niin näistä pääsee kyllä aina eroon nopeasti ja kohtalaista korvausta vastaan.

----------


## TERU

Olen tainnut noin huiskauttaa, sentti tuossa omassa haaramitassa liikaa, muisti pettää muutoinkin usein, oman pyörän mitat tyydyttävät edelleen, toivon rungon koon sopivan ajoosi, näppärän kokoiselta vaikuttaa ja säätövaraakin jos pituutta tarvit lisää. En löytänyt mittojasi nyt.

----------


## Greycap

173/80 tai 172/80 vähän mittauksesta riippuen. Valmistajan oma taulukko tarjosi jo 170 pitkille 54 cm runkoa mutta tuo on 52, myyjä oli sitä mieltä ettei ainakaan yhtään isompaa ja selitti jotain jostain olkakulmasta josta en ymmärtänyt yhtään mitään mutta se on kuulemma nyt oikein. Tässä kohdassa uskon muita koska itse en tajua asiasta vielä puolta sanaa.

----------


## TERU

Hyvin ammattitaitoinen myyjä, täydet pisteet, olis vielä mielenkiintoa kuulla mihin runkoon kasataan.

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Ennen on menty vaan maastopyörällä ja nyt se olisi tarkoitus korvata cyclocrossilla. Koko vähän mietityttää kun eri merkeillä näyttää olevan vähän eroja mitoituksessa. Omat mitat on 192/93 eli selkä ja kädet on suht pitkät. Onko geometrian puolesta jotain merkkiä/pyörää joka sopisi paremmin pitkä selkäiselle tai vaihtoehtoisesti pyöriä mitkä ei sovi? Budjettina on 1000e. Käytetty pyörä voisi myös olla vaihtoehto jos sopiva löytyy.

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Jatkona edelliselle viestille kun en pystynyt enää muokkaamaan vanhaa.
Mittasin arm spanin ja se oli 192-193cm. 

Tällä hetkellä kiinnostaisi tuo Planet X XLA crossari Sramin 1x11 vaihteilla.

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXXLA...yclocross-bike

Toinen mitä olen katsellut on Focus Mares AX.

http://www.larunpyora.com/tuote/2016...x-disc-tiagra/

Tuossa Planet X:n pyörässä houkuttelisi tuol 1x11 vaihtesto, mutta mietityttää kun tuo XLA malli on ilmeisesti aika uusi eikä netistäkään löytynyt juuri mitään tietoa siitä.
Mitä mieltä olette neste vs mekaaniset levyt jokapäiväisessä käytössä?
Nyt tarvittais viisaampien neuvoja kiitos! Ja tottakai voi ehdotella mitä vaan hyviä noin tonnin pyöriä!

----------


## Moska

Mulla on apex1 ja se on pelannut hyvin, jarrut myös. 40 piikkiä edessä ja piisannut joka paikkaan mihin olen cyclolla mennyt. 

Lähetetty minun F8131 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Myönnän että oli hieman harhaanjohtavaa tekstiä. Tarkotin siis että tuo XLA on uusi malli eikä siitä ole juurikaan löytynyt tietoa.

Edit. Muokkasin aiempaa viestiä selvemmäksi.

----------


## Moska

Jarruista halusin sanoa että ovat toimineet hyvin, myös mun hydridissä nestejarrut, eikä valittamista. 

Lähetetty minun F8131 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ahuji

Siirryin viime kesänä mekaanisista hydraulisiin. Paluuta ei ole näkyvissä. Jokapäiväisessä käytössä kuten työmatka-ajossa mekaanisia (bb7 oli käytössä) sai säätää jarrupalojen kulumisen vuoksi ja joskus sattui yllätyksiä ettei jarrut toimineetkaan yhtä hyvin kuin juuri aikaisemmin.  Hydraulisilla on tullut ajettua nyt sateessa,  loskassa ja paukkupakkasissa ja toiminta on ollut aina odotetun kaltaista. Levyjä saa aina välillä vähän pyyhkiä niin kuin mekaanisissa mutta mitään ei tarvitse säätää. Mulla ei ole sram hydrauliset mutta nekin kuulemma toimii samalla tavalla

----------


## Mohkku

Hayesin mekaaniset ovat olleet käytössä ongelmattomat useamman tuhannen kilsan ajan, vaikka teho ja tuntuma ei ihan hydraulisten tasolla olekaan. Riittävän hyvät kuitenkin. Shimanon hydraulisilla ajan vain maastossa ja yhtä huolettomat ovat olleet. Ajomäärä vähäisempi kuin maantiellä, mutta jarrujen käytön määrä varmasti suurempi.

----------


## CamoN

Mekaanisten kanssa vaijeriviennin toteutus jarrusatulalle on keskeisessä asemassa talvikäytössä. Jos vaijerin pää nousee satulalle (eikä laske esim. takahaarukan yläputkea pitkin) eikä sen päätä ole suojattu erittäin hyvin, ennemmin tai myöhemmin kuoren loppuosa kerää kosteutta. Jonain kiireisenä aamuna vaijeri jäätää jumiin. Tuon ongelman voi väistää säännöllisellä huollolla, mutta paljon vaivattomampaa on jos vaijeriveto on fiksu. Tai jos tilalla on hydraulinen jarru.

----------


## Mohkku

Tosiaan, tuollainen vaijeri kerran jäätyi, kun pesua seuraavana päivänä 7 asteen pakkasessa olin lenkillä. Taisi päästä pesussa vettä kuoresta sisään.

----------


## OJ

Ei tarvitse edes pakkaskelia noiden mekaanisten levyjen kanssa kun loppuu toiminta.

----------


## Mohkku

Siinä tapauksessa vika ei luultavasti ole jarrujen tyypissä, vaan jossain muualla.

----------


## duris

Mekaaniset jarrut eivät sovellu ympäristöön johon crossarit tehty. Palat kuluu jo sopivissa olosuhteissa (märkää, hiekkaa ja mutaa) tunnin crossikisassa sen verran ettei vikalla kiekalla ole enää jarruja

Ehdottomasti kannattaa hydraulisiin panostaa

----------


## EsaJ

> Mekaaniset jarrut eivät sovellu ympäristöön johon crossarit tehty. Palat kuluu jo sopivissa olosuhteissa (märkää, hiekkaa ja mutaa) tunnin crossikisassa sen verran ettei vikalla kiekalla ole enää jarruja
> 
> Ehdottomasti kannattaa hydraulisiin panostaa




Ei ne palat tiedä, onko ne mekaanisissa vai hydraulisissa jarruissa. ite olen 2 kautta orkkispalallisilla mekaanisilla (Avid BB7) kisaillut ja samalla pyörällä kommuutoinut pari vuotta ja orkkis palat oli myydessä vieläkin kiinni. Pintaa oli jäljellä.

----------


## duris

> Ei ne palat tiedä, onko ne mekaanisissa vai hydraulisissa jarruissa. ite olen 2 kautta orkkispalallisilla mekaanisilla (Avid BB7) kisaillut ja samalla pyörällä kommuutoinut pari vuotta ja orkkis palat oli myydessä vieläkin kiinni. Pintaa oli jäljellä.




Ongelma siinä ettei mekaaniset säädy automaattisesti toisin kun hydrauliset, jolloin kahva ottaa tankoon kiinni ennenkuin jarrut puree kun tarpeeksi kuluu. Ongelmaa ei toki työmatkalla ole, mutta ainakin itselle käynny useammin sopivissa olosuhteissa (märkää hiekkaa). 

Tai sitten jarrutan liikaa...

----------


## Mohkku

> Mekaaniset jarrut eivät sovellu ympäristöön johon crossarit tehty. Palat kuluu jo sopivissa olosuhteissa (märkää, hiekkaa ja mutaa) tunnin crossikisassa sen verran ettei vikalla kiekalla ole enää jarruja
> 
> Ehdottomasti kannattaa hydraulisiin panostaa



Virtuaalipyöräilijän kysymys kuului näin: "Mitä mieltä olette neste vs mekaaniset levyt jokapäiväisessä käytössä?"

Tuollaisessa käytössä oman pyöräni mekaaniset jarrut ovat kaivanneet säätöä muutaman kerran 4000 kilsan aikana. Varmaan vaihtelua on niin palojen tyypin, jarrujen koon kuin ajotavankin suhteen, mutta oman kokemukseni perusteella on pidä mekaanisia rakenteensa takia millään tavalla huonona vaihtoehtona.

----------


## Kalle H

> Mekaaniset jarrut eivät sovellu ympäristöön johon crossarit tehty. Palat kuluu jo sopivissa olosuhteissa (märkää, hiekkaa ja mutaa) tunnin crossikisassa sen verran ettei vikalla kiekalla ole enää jarruja
> 
> Ehdottomasti kannattaa hydraulisiin panostaa



Mulla on ollu sekä Avidin BB7 jarrut (29er maasturi), että nyt TRP:n Spyre jarrut (GG-fillari), eikä niissä kyllä ole tuollaisia ongelmia ollut. Myönnetään, että en aja varsinaista CX-kisaa, mutta paljon työmatkaa, polkua, GG:tä, bikepacking reissuja yms. Tässä käytössä mulla on perus palat (esim. Shimanon resin) kestäneet ympärivuotisessa käytössä 1-2 vuotta, eli ihan ok.

Noissa molemmissa jarruissa on mäntien etäisyyden säätö erikseen molemmin puolin, joten palojen kuluminen on ollu helppo kompensoida tuolla mäntien etäisyyksien säädöllä. Mitään ongelmaa noiden kanssa ei siis oikeasti ole, jos vaan kaapelin vedot ovat järkevät ja ne on tehty laadukkailla osilla. Toki toi etäisyyden säätö pitää muistaa tehdä parin kk välein, mutta siinä ei kyllä menee 5min pidempään. Toki mekaanisiakin jarruja on monenlaisia, seassa on varmasti myös huonoja jarruja, kuten myös huonoja toteutuksia (ehkä myös väliinpitämättömiä käyttäjiä).

Hybrauliset on toki myös hyvät, mutta en mä nyt mitään suunnatonta ahaa-elämystä kokenut, kun testasin Sramin Rival hydroja. Toki ne on hienot ja mukavan herkät, mutta eivät nyt mitenkään ylivoimaiset. Nää Spyret on kyllä olleet todella hyvät, niissä palat puristuu molemmilta puolilta, mikä tuo mielestäni lisää tunnokkuutta ja tehoa perinteisiin vain toiselta puolelta puristaviin mekaanisiin verrattuna.

----------


## CamoN

> Hybrauliset on toki myös hyvät, mutta en mä nyt mitään suunnatonta ahaa-elämystä kokenut, kun testasin Sramin Rival hydroja. Toki ne on hienot ja mukavan herkät, mutta eivät nyt mitenkään ylivoimaiset. Nää Spyret on kyllä olleet todella hyvät, niissä palat puristuu molemmilta puolilta, mikä tuo mielestäni lisää tunnokkuutta ja tehoa perinteisiin vain toiselta puolelta puristaviin mekaanisiin verrattuna.



Minulla taas kävin sillä tavoin, että edellisen pyörän Spyret ei herättäneet tunteita oikein suuntaan tai toiseen. Hyvät ne oli ja tietysti paljon vähemmän olosuhderiippuvaiset kuin vannejarrut. Nykyisessä on hydrauliset Rivalit, ja heti ensipuristuksesta oli aika selvää että jatkossa kaikissa käyräsarvisissa pyörissäni on hydrauliset levyt. Voi tietysti riippua paljon käyttötottumuksista, säädöistä ja halutusta kahvatuntumasta, mutta minusta hydrauliset on selvästi paremmat. Levyjarrujen tarjoamaa modulaatiota saa hyödynnettyä täysimääräisesti hydraulisella kahvalla.

----------


## ahuji

Tästä hydraulinen v mekaaninen vielä sen verran että nuo hydrauliset kahvat ovat aivan törkeissä hinnoissa että se ei ole mikään halpa päivitys minkä voi tehdä. Mekaaniset kahvat ja jarrut saattaa saada 250-300€ mut nuo hydrauliset 400-500€, mikä on ihan törkeä hinta kahvoista ja jarruista

----------


## JohannesP

Katselin nopeasti hintoja bike24:sta valikoiman laajuuden takia. Vähän saa suuntaa tuohon hintapuoleen. 

Ultegra 6800 kahvat 247€ 
Trp Spyre + levyt ~ 160€ 

Shimano ST-R785 + BR-R785 440€ + levyt 40€

Ultegra tason mekaaniset 407€, hydrauliset 480€. Melko pieni hintaero ja halvemmalla saa jos tiputtaa 105 tasoon.

----------


## ahuji

St r785 on ultegra di2. R685= ultegra. Bike24 ei ole sitä valikoimassa. Bikecomponentsilla 550€ (805 jarruilla) saksan alvilla. Evans 530€.

----------


## asiantuntija

Keskustelu on valitettavasti degeneroitunut mekaaninen vs hydraulinen - jankutukseen. Oma valinta on selvä. Mekaaniset levyjarrut. Kevyempi ja yksinkertaisempi tekniikka. BD:ltä ja Wiggleltä on vaikea edes löytää hydraulisilla jarruilla cx:ää. Piste.

----------


## Kalle H

> Minulla taas kävin sillä tavoin, että edellisen pyörän Spyret ei herättäneet tunteita oikein suuntaan tai toiseen. Hyvät ne oli ja tietysti paljon vähemmän olosuhderiippuvaiset kuin vannejarrut. Nykyisessä on hydrauliset Rivalit, ja heti ensipuristuksesta oli aika selvää että jatkossa kaikissa käyräsarvisissa pyörissäni on hydrauliset levyt. Voi tietysti riippua paljon käyttötottumuksista, säädöistä ja halutusta kahvatuntumasta, mutta minusta hydrauliset on selvästi paremmat. Levyjarrujen tarjoamaa modulaatiota saa hyödynnettyä täysimääräisesti hydraulisella kahvalla.



Kyllä noissa sun puheissa ihan järkeä on. Itsekkin pidän esimerkiksi agressiivisemmessa maastoajossa hydro-jarruja selvästi parempina (mulla Shimano Saint) ja ainoana vaihtoehtona. Tilanne olisi varmasti sama myös tuon cyclon kanssa, jos se olisi mulle se ykkösharrastepyörä. Nyt tuo cyclo on mulle kuitenkin se jokapaikanhöylä, jolla ajetaan kaikki GG:t, hyötyajot, reissut ja retket, joten pidän itse noita mekaanisia parempana, koska niille pystyy tekemään pieniä säätöjä myös kentällä eivätkä niiden tiivisteet tms. ole yhtä herkkiä pakkaselle.

Toki hydrot ovat olleet mullakin maastokäytössä hyvin toimintavarmat, mutta kyllä ainakin nuo Shimanon mineraaliöljyt rupeaa vähän jähmettymään kovemmissa pakkasissa (SRAMin dot-nesteiden kanssa tilanne voi olla parempi). Reissun päällä epäilyttää myös se, että miten mahdolliset vuodot pääsee paikkamaan ja ilmaukset tekemään, jos ongelmia ilmenee.

Teknisesti siis Hydron on varmaan paremmat ja edistyneemmät. Mutta itse on olen kokenut nämä nykyiset mekaaniset myös aivan hyviksi/riittäviksi.

----------


## ahuji

^tuo nesteiden jähmettyminen on jotain jota ei ole mulla tullut Shimanon maantiehydroissa vastaan (ehkä vaan hyvä säkä), vaikka pyörää on pidetty ulkona - 20C ja sitten ajettu 40-50min työmatkat. Toisaalta en ole myöskään jarrutellut kauheasti koska todella kylmällä illalla en aja samalla tavalla kuin lämpimämmällä ilmalla

----------


## Moska

Ei ole Tektron mineraalijarrutkaan välittänyt pakkasesta mitään. Kuski jäätyy ekana ☺️

----------


## Greycap

> Hyvin ammattitaitoinen myyjä, täydet pisteet, olis vielä mielenkiintoa kuulla mihin runkoon kasataan.



Nyt voi jo kertoa kun pyörä on kotona, oli vähän jännitystä tuleeko se kun oli ilmeisesti Euroopan keskusvaraston viimeinen 52-kokoinen. Lahden Polkupyörähuoltoon voi osoittaa myyjän arvostuksen ja ostettu artikkeli oli Specialized Crux E5 eli ihan karvalakkimalli, nyt kun kävin sen hakemassa ja sovitusta tehtiin vähän lisää omalla yksilöllä niin tuntui kyllä vielä paremmalta kuin viimeksi kun katsottiin kokoa kohdalleen esittelypyörillä. Kyllä tuosta varmaan ihan käyttökelpoinen tulee.

----------


## TERU

Eipä muuta kuin onnea vaan uudelle pyörälle! Nätin näköinen pyörä ja oikean kokoinenkin, sanoisin edelleen. Sorallakin ajaa aikansa ja päivityksille sitten aikanaan tuossa on raamia. Karvalakin sijaan kypärä päähän ja tyytyväistä ajoa!

----------


## Greycap

Kiitän! Tuossa tämän vuoden mallissa on jo itse asiassa kymmenvaihteista Tiagraa, jos se ei näihin minun ajoihin riitä niin jossain on vikaa. Runko on varmasti suunnilleen niin hyvä kuin tuossa hintaluokassa voi alumiininen olla ja kuituista en halua kuten en halunnut maasturiinikaan - minulla on kyllä varaa ostaa se kerran muttei toista kertaa sen ekan maalista läpi menevän kolhun jäkeen. Vakioksihan tuo ei jää, se on varma mutta opettelen nyt aluksi sen ajamista ihan tuollaisenaan.

----------


## TERU

Jälkitarkistuksena katsoin tuon uuden version, ei mitään huomauttamista, vaikutelma pyörästä paranee vaan. Ainoa jota voisit kokeilla, normikulmainen 100 mm stemmi, jos tila käy ahtaaksi pidempään ajaessasi. Oikeankokoinen runko tekee pyörästä kuin pyörästä premiumin.

----------


## eem1

Olen ostamassa ensimmäistä cyclocrossiani alle 1000€ budjetilla. Nyt tarvitsisin teiltä apua pyörän valinnassa.
Pyörä tulisi kokovuotiseen ajoon, työ- ja treenimatkoihin. Linkitän vaihtoehdot mitä olen katsellut:

https://www.xxl.fi/merida-cx-100-cla...122812_1_style
https://www.xxl.fi/white-white-cr-pr...121891_1_style
http://www.cyclecenter.fi/tuote/ridl...0-disc-2016-1/
https://www.bikester.fi/498647.html
https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Penthou...auppa/pKOPH16/
https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Esatto-...auppa/pKOES16/
https://www.bikeshop.fi/Crescent-Zep...ppa/pCRZEPTOS/
https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Rove-AL/ekauppa/pKOROVAL/

Mikäli muita parempilaatuisia pyöriä on tarjolla alle 1000€, niin linkittäkää

----------


## Pudeman

Itselläni tuo Ridley XBow. Olen todella tyytyväinen. Hintalaatu OK. Käyttänyt rospuuttoajan fillarina.

----------


## Tukkasotka

GT Grade 105:n saa alle tonniin Turusta, tosin vain yhtä kokoa jäljellä. Hieman yli tonnilla saa myös alloy X:n

https://pyorapalveluberggren.com/pyo...-carousel-7981
https://www.evanscycles.com/en-fi/gt...-bike-EV240490

----------


## aaretti

Kertokaapa parhaat paikat käytetyille pyörille ja poistuville malleille. Netistä tuttuja on tori ja fillarifoorumi. Kivijalat Pirkanmaalta.


Ensimmäinen cyclocross siis haussa ja olen siis samassa tilassa kuin eem1, mutta pohdin, että jos ostaisi käytetyn paremmilla osilla. Budjetti on pitkälti sama. 





> Olen ostamassa ensimmäistä cyclocrossiani alle 1000€ budjetilla. Nyt tarvitsisin teiltä apua pyörän valinnassa.
> Pyörä tulisi kokovuotiseen ajoon, työ- ja treenimatkoihin. Linkitän vaihtoehdot mitä olen katsellut:
> 
> https://www.xxl.fi/merida-cx-100-cla...122812_1_style
> https://www.xxl.fi/white-white-cr-pr...121891_1_style
> http://www.cyclecenter.fi/tuote/ridl...0-disc-2016-1/
> https://www.bikester.fi/498647.html
> https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Penthou...auppa/pKOPH16/
> https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Esatto-...auppa/pKOES16/
> ...

----------


## anek

Selvästi noista paras on tuo Ridley X-bow. 1150e hintaan viimevuotinen Focus Mares samoilla spekseillä mutta läpiakseleilla ja ulkoisilla keskiölaakereilla, noilla tosin ei varmaan ole sinun käytössäsi mitään väliä.

http://larunpyora.com/tuote/2016-foc...x-disc-tiagra/

----------


## kaakku

Cubessa on Shimanon press fit. Tai no SLT:ssä taitaa olla GXP press fit

----------


## aaretti

https://www.bestbikes.fi/nishiki-tour-2015

Onko tää nyt ihan hölmö hankinta ensipyöräksi? Hinta olisi ainakin kohdallaan tai siis alennus.

----------


## MacKonte

> https://www.bestbikes.fi/nishiki-tour-2015
> 
> Onko tää nyt ihan hölmö hankinta ensipyöräksi? Hinta olisi ainakin kohdallaan tai siis alennus.



Alumiinihaarukka ei ole oman kokemuksen mukaan kovin miellyttävä käsille. Muuten varmaan ihan asiallinen peli.

----------


## Kahvupaussi

> Alumiinihaarukka ei ole oman kokemuksen mukaan kovin miellyttävä käsille. Muuten varmaan ihan asiallinen peli.



Tuskin suurikaan ero cyclossa, jossa n. 35mm renkaat, 3 barin paineilla. Itse en eroa (alu vs kuitu) huomannut kun levyjarrut kummassakin. Maantiekiitureissa toinen asia

----------


## aleksiiv

Vähän samat setit ku tossa pari aikasempaa viestiä. Tarkotuksena olis ostaa työmatkalle cyclocross, mutta budjettia voidaan lyödä vähän korkeammalle 1000e-1500e.
Ajattelin aluksi käydä ihan vaan tossa Espoontorin pyöräliikkeessä kattelemassa Konan Sutraa, Jake The Snakea ja Rovee. Ei siltikään vielä mitään hajua minkä pyörän ostan. Pituus 180 paino 77

----------


## Greycap

Käytin tuossa Cruxin vaa'assa ja yllätyin suuresti kun lukemat ei olleet kuin muutaman sadan gramman verran alle sen mitä jäykkäperä-Stumpjumper painaa kesärenkailla. Toki jälkimmäiseen on kyhäilty 1x10 voimansiirto jolla säästää puolisen kiloa ja kevyt 105-pakkakin todennäköisesti ottaa satakunta grammaa pois tuosta Tiagrasta mutta kuitenkin. Toisaalta eihän se alumiini tiedä onko siitä väännetty crossarin vai maasturin runko ja maasturissa on varmasti kevyemmät (ja varmaan kolme kertaa kalliimmat) kiekot.

No, eipä se crossarin mahdollinen nopeusero taida painosta tullakaan vaan siitä että ajoasento kaventuu 30 cm ja madaltuu viitisen senttiä, pyörän itsensä mahdollisesta aeroedusta puhumattakaan.

----------


## TERU

Hyvältä kaikin puolin vaikuttaa, pidä lippu korkealla vaan, kukapa muukaan sitä toisen puolesta tekee. Katselin läpi Meridan antamat tiedot geomettrioineen ynnä muineen, nappivalinta, sanoisin. Välityksiä on helppo muutella haluamakseen, olen omistani suosiolla jättänyt 11 piikkisen pois ja edessäkin aika-ajoin jopa 34 pienimpänä, etenkin talvella, ajomaastotkin on enemmän lättyjä. Pidä moottoristakin huolta, jos tommosia matkoja runsaammin...

----------


## VPN

Olen Tietäjän kanssa samaa mieltä tuosta Meridan cyclosta. Hain itse ennen vuoden vaihdetta Tampereelta Nippelistä. Sopii käteen kuin hanska

----------


## Moska

Cx600 on takana normi pikalinkku,  onko tuossa takanakin läpiakseli? Muuten runko näyttää samalta.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Cx600 on takana normi pikalinkku,  onko tuossa takanakin läpiakseli? Muuten runko näyttää samalta.



Näyttää kyllä kuvissa ainakin, että takana on pikalinkku. Hinta on taas sen puolitoistatonnia ja väri vain muuttunut, mutta se on kyllä parempi 2017 mallissa, kuin omassa 2016 mallissa(sininen). Kyllä tuon sinisen kanssa voi elää, kun pyörä maksoi uutena 799€  :Hymy:  Muutaman satasen laitoin päälle, kun vaihdoin stemmin, satulan ja ostin kesäkiekoiksi Mavicin Ksyriumit ja vakiokiekot jäi nastarenkaille. Hyvä pyörä kuitenkin hintaansa nähden. Sisäiset vaijerinviennit ovat tyylikkäät, mutta epäkäytännölliset, koska näillä etelän talvilla sinne aina kondensoituu kosteutta jostain ja sitten on taas pakkasella jarrut jäässä. Pitäis ottaa kerran kunnolla auki ja laittaa glygolia täyteen noi kuoret.

----------


## EsaJ

Jos on täyspitlät kuoret, ei niissä ole kullä koskaan mitään ongelmaa ainakaan allekirjoittaneella ollut.

----------


## Kuronen

Takajarrun vaijerin veto alakautta on herkempi imemään kuraa, jos sitä on enemmän liikkeellä. Mutta siitähän selviää huoltamalla.

----------


## TERU

"...Koko on just eikä melkein. Ei tarvitse ajaa perse pitkällä ylettyäkseen kahvoihin niinkuin maantiepyörillä. Kaikki on hollilla. Pyörä toimii kuin unelma. Itse olen aina koonnut omat pyöräni..."/Tietäjä

On niitä maantiepyöriäkin oikeankokoisena...

----------


## Mohkku

> Takajarrun vaijerin veto alakautta on herkempi imemään kuraa, jos sitä on enemmän liikkeellä. Mutta siitähän selviää huoltamalla.



Tarkoitatko vaijerin päätä, joka jarrun kohdalla nousee ylös? Tuollaisen sain tosiaan pakkaskelillä jäähän, eikä ongelmaa poistanut edes lukkosulan uittaminen vaijerinkuoreen. Seuraavalla pakkasella se taas oli jäässä. Nyt on vaijeri kuorineen vaihdettu (aika surkean näköinen vaijeri loppupäästään) ja vaijerin avoimeen osaan laitettu kuminen haitariletkun pätkä. Tarkoitettu varmaan vannejarrulliseen pyörään, hiukan väljä, eikä muutenkaan täysin istu paikoilleen. Mutta parempi tuokin kuin ei mitään. Jostain kun vielä löytäisi sellaisen kumin, jossa kumin toisessa päässä on sentin mittainen kapea tötterö, jossa ei väljää kumin ja vaijerin väliin jää ja joka näin istuisi paremmin paikoilleen.

----------


## noniinno

^ auttaisiko kikkailu kutistesukilla?

----------


## kuovipolku

> Takana on 12mm läpiakseli.



Tämä on aika hauska juttu - eikä siksi että epäilisin ettet osaisi eröttaa läpiakselia ja pikalinkkua - sillä kun itse pyörittelin mielessäni ajatusta nykyaikaisempaan levyjarrulliseen cyclocrossariin siirtymistä Merida 500 oli yksi vahvimmista ehdokkaista ja kun vuoden 2017 mallistoa esiteltiin alumiinirunkoisissa oli takana perinteinen pikalinkku! 

Silloisissa jutuissa 500 oli tosin sellainen yksivärisen hailakan vihreä eikä tuollainen hieno musta ja keltaoranssi jollainen sinulla on. Voisikohan olla että on ollut painetta muutokseen ja alumiinimuotit on tehty uusiksi kesken tuotantokauden? Eli kaupoista löytyy muuten samanlaista vihreää pikalinkulla ja mustaa läpiakselilla (ja ostaja olkoon tarkkana sen suhteen mitä haluaa ja saa)?

----------


## Kuronen

> Tarkoitatko vaijerin päätä, joka jarrun kohdalla nousee ylös? Tuollaisen sain tosiaan pakkaskelillä jäähän, eikä ongelmaa poistanut edes lukkosulan uittaminen vaijerinkuoreen. Seuraavalla pakkasella se taas oli jäässä. Nyt on vaijeri kuorineen vaihdettu (aika surkean näköinen vaijeri loppupäästään) ja vaijerin avoimeen osaan laitettu kuminen haitariletkun pätkä. Tarkoitettu varmaan vannejarrulliseen pyörään, hiukan väljä, eikä muutenkaan täysin istu paikoilleen. Mutta parempi tuokin kuin ei mitään. Jostain kun vielä löytäisi sellaisen kumin, jossa kumin toisessa päässä on sentin mittainen kapea tötterö, jossa ei väljää kumin ja vaijerin väliin jää ja joka näin istuisi paremmin paikoilleen.



Juuri jarrusatulan päästä. Jotkut valmistajat ovat älynneet vetää vaijerin yläkautta, jolloin sillä ei ole taipumusta imeä kuraa sisäänsä. Omassa mallissa on lyhyt haitarikumin rimpula, joka on lisäksi aavistuksen löysä, joten jarruttaessa vaijeri liikkuu, mutta haitarikumi pysyy paikallaan-> rapa siirtyy vaijerin mukana alaspäin kuoren sisään. Toimivassa ratkaisussa haitarikumin tulisi olla pidempi ja päästään tiukka, jolloin jarruttaessa haitari puristuu.

----------


## Mohkku

Jollei parempaa löydy, täytyy ehkä kokeilla noniinnon ehdotusta. Ajattelin sen ongelmaksi juuri tiukkaa otetta vaijerista, mutta ehkä se onkin edellytys homman toimivuudelle. 7 euroa näytti kutistesukkasarja paikallisessa autotarvikeliikkeessä maksavan eli kokeilu ei vie konkurssiin, kun puhallinkin löytyy kotoa. Saa nähdä, paljonko sukka kutistuu eli kun valitsee niin ison, että sen saa haitarikumin päälle, kutistuuko se vielä vaijeriin saakka.

----------


## paaton

> Tämä on aika hauska juttu - eikä siksi että epäilisin ettet osaisi eröttaa läpiakselia ja pikalinkkua - sillä kun itse pyörittelin mielessäni ajatusta nykyaikaisempaan levyjarrulliseen cyclocrossariin siirtymistä Merida 500 oli yksi vahvimmista ehdokkaista ja kun vuoden 2017 mallistoa esiteltiin alumiinirunkoisissa oli takana perinteinen pikalinkku! 
> 
> Silloisissa jutuissa 500 oli tosin sellainen yksivärisen hailakan vihreä eikä tuollainen hieno musta ja keltaoranssi jollainen sinulla on. Voisikohan olla että on ollut painetta muutokseen ja alumiinimuotit on tehty uusiksi kesken tuotantokauden? Eli kaupoista löytyy muuten samanlaista vihreää pikalinkulla ja mustaa läpiakselilla (ja ostaja olkoon tarkkana sen suhteen mitä haluaa ja saa)?



Aika jännä tosiaan. Cycle centerin sivuilla kerrotaan kyllä pyörästä löytyvän pikalinkku.

http://www.cyclecenter.fi/tuote/meri...ross-500-2017/

----------


## Greycap

Kyllä se on pikalinkku ihan Meridan nettisivuilta löytyvässä kuvassakin. Kohdistaisin epäilykset tässä kohdassa johonkin muuhun tahoon kuin Meridaan.

http://www.merida-bikes.com/en_int/b...-500-6554.html

----------


## timoht

Olisko niin että nää tietäjät, proosyklistit ym. asiantuntijat saa jotain special edition malleja...😉

----------


## paaton

> Olisko niin että nää tietäjät, proosyklistit ym. asiantuntijat saa jotain special edition malleja...



Ihmeekseni googlen kuvahaku ei löytänyt tätä special edition mallia saksalaiselta foorumilta.

----------


## paaton

> "Because in contrast to quick-release solutions, the position of the wheel is always 100 percent the same. MERIDA trusts in 12 mm thru-axles in the rear and 15 mm versions in the front."
> Tuulipukukielelle voin kääntää jos tarvitsee. Eipä sillä että näillä foorumilätinöillä mitään merkitystä on itselle.



Juu, tuo tosiaan löytyy meridan tuoteselitteestä thru axle logon alta.

----------


## paaton

> Kyllä, paskaahan se Merida puhuu. Totuus löytyy fillarifoorumin foorumilätinöistä.



Eihän se mitään paskaa puhu. Hiilarirunkoisissa on läpiakseli ja alumiinisissa normi, siis ainakin meridan kuvien mukaan. Noita logojahan lätkitään mainosteksteihin, jos edes jostain kohtaa löytyy läpiakseli. Tubeless logon saa jos edes rengas on tubeless yhteensopiva. Pikalinkun ja läpiakselin erottaa muuten akselin alapuolelta olevasta hahlosta. Päältäpäin katsottuna ne näyttävät vähän samoilta.

CX5000:sta muuten löytyy enemmän näitä logoja features välilehdeltä, siellä on vielä erikseen 12-142 thru-axle. Tosi monta hienoa. Tuo yksi tarkoittaa varmaankin sähköpyörää.

http://www.merida-bikes.com/en_int/b...ml#tabFeatures

----------


## kuovipolku

> Aika jännä tosiaan. Cycle centerin sivuilla kerrotaan kyllä pyörästä löytyvän pikalinkku.





Lopussa tosin lukee oikein lihavalla se tavanomainen (mutta yleensä sillä viitataan siihen että osat voivat vaivihkaa vaihtua valmistajalle edullisempiin):* Occasionally without notice, manufacturers sometimes change product specifications

*Muistan elävästi nähneeni myös kuvansen vihreän 500:n takahaarukasta. Ja  kun pikaisesti yrittää googlata speksejä esiin tästä 12 mm  takaläpiakselillisesta mallista, vetää vesiperän - enkä nopeasti  löytänyt edes kuvaakaan! Jos ja kun Merida on katsonut aiheelliseksi  muuttaa runkoa seuraavan vuoden malliston esittelyn jälkeen, on outoa  että se pitää tällaista tietoa puolisalassa...

----------


## kuovipolku

> "Because in contrast to quick-release solutions, the position of the wheel is always 100 percent the same. MERIDA trusts in 12 mm thru-axles in the rear and 15 mm versions in the front."
> Tuulipukukielelle voin kääntää jos tarvitsee. Eipä sillä että näillä foorumilätinöillä mitään merkitystä on itselle.



Niin, tuo teksti liittyy vain Meridan läpiakseliteknologiaan *yleisesti* Löydät sen takuuvarmasti myös niiden mallien kohdalta joista yhtä varmasti ja todistettavasti löytyy takaa pikalinkku.

Me tuulipukumiehet olemme tässä vaiheessa niin pyörällä päästämme että meidät voi pelastaa ainoastaan valokuva Tietäjän pyöräyksilön takahaarukasta. Semmoinen missä näkyy joko pyöreä reikä tai semmoinen hahlo...

----------


## TERU

Entäs tämä tieto ja muutoinkin lienee parasta uskoa pyörän omistajaa.

http://www.merida-bikes.com/en_int/b...-500-6554.html

----------


## pee

> Entäs tämä tieto



Niin mikä tieto?

----------


## TERU

Katsoo Features...

----------


## pee

Mitä siellä?

----------


## paaton

> Niin, tuo teksti liittyy vain Meridan läpiakseliteknologiaan *yleisesti* Löydät sen takuuvarmasti myös niiden mallien kohdalta joista yhtä varmasti ja todistettavasti löytyy takaa pikalinkku.
> 
> Me tuulipukumiehet olemme tässä vaiheessa niin pyörällä päästämme että meidät voi pelastaa ainoastaan valokuva Tietäjän pyöräyksilön takahaarukasta. Semmoinen missä näkyy joko pyöreä reikä tai semmoinen hahlo...



Googlen kuvahaku on jo optimoitu valmiiksi  :Hymy:  

No ei, nyt sinkuttamaan ylimääräiset höpinät pois trainerilla.

----------


## TERU

Mää asennoidun jo huomisaamun lenkkiin tienpäälle...toivon mukaan tie ei ihan kamalassa kunnossa...niinku on viimeaikoina ollut...

----------


## paaton

> Mää asennoidun jo huomisaamun lenkkiin tienpäälle...toivon mukaan tie ei ihan kamalassa kunnossa...niinku on viimeaikoina ollut...



No, jos tykkää jäästä, hiekasta, loskasta ja vedestä niin hyvähän se on. Avaa yöksi kämpän ovi ja käske puolison heittelemään vettä päälle tunnin välein, jos siis haluat valmistautua.

----------


## CamoN

Hullunkurista vaatia kuvia takahaarukasta, kun jo ensimmäisen otoksen perusteella nähtiin ettei hän osaa valokuvata.

----------


## Köfte

> Olisko niin että nää tietäjät, proosyklistit ym. asiantuntijat saa jotain special edition malleja...



Tottakai, nehän vielä keräävät provisioitakin kun edistävät myyntiä :Hymy:

----------


## Pietu

Tietäjä ota ny hyvän tähden se valokuva onhan tää ihan legendaarinen keskustelu ilman sitä..!

----------


## paaton

> Tietäjä ota ny hyvän tähden se valokuva onhan tää ihan legendaarinen keskustelu ilman sitä..!



No höpö, eteenpäin sanoi mummo lumessa.

----------


## TERU

> No, jos tykkää jäästä, hiekasta, loskasta ja vedestä niin hyvähän se on. Avaa yöksi kämpän ovi ja käske puolison heittelemään vettä päälle tunnin välein, jos siis haluat valmistautua.



Kiitos tuo toimi, pientä pakkastakin joten vesi jäätyi, tiet oli kuin niillä herneitä olis puitu, lenkki tehty ei nyt kolmeasataa, tana.

----------


## Pietu

No sovitaan että se on pikalinkku mikä etenkin takana on gravel cyclossa ihan yhdentekevää muutenkin. Muutenkaan ei se eturengas ole ennenkään lähtenyt omille teilleen on sitä ajettu aika kovissa olosuhteissa enne vuotta 2015 jolloin ekat läpiakselicyclot tuli muotiin.  No juu, onhan se kombinaatio levyjarrun kanssa vakaa setti.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## mesku

> GT Grade 105:n saa alle tonniin Turusta, tosin vain yhtä kokoa jäljellä. Hieman yli tonnilla saa myös alloy X:n
> 
> https://pyorapalveluberggren.com/pyo...-carousel-7981
> https://www.evanscycles.com/en-fi/gt...-bike-EV240490



Onko tuo GT hyvä ja hyvillä osilla, jos koon puolesta sopii? Hydrauliset jarrut mieluusti ottaisin.

Katselin tuota ja ihmettelin mainintaa, että jarruissa on vaijerit sekä hydrauliikkaa. Onko edessä vaikka vaijeri ja takana hydraulinen jarru?

Uutta pyörää olen hankkimassa ja näitä cycloja on kehuttu. Olisi ensimmäinen cyclo pyörä itselle.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Ainakin se on kerännyt paljon hyviä arvosteluja. Itsellä ei kokemusta tuosta 105:sta, enkä tunne niiden jarruja. Palstalla myös Grade-keskustelu, siellä joku voisi tietää paremmin. Itse hyvin tyytyväinen omaan X:ään.

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/c...-105-15-48994/
http://www.cyclist.co.uk/gt/grade-al...loy-105-review

----------


## mesku

Kiitti infosta. 

Pyörä ei siis voi olla huono. Täytyy käydä koejaolla hetimmiten ja toivoa sen sopivan alle.

----------


## Mohkku

> Katselin tuota ja ihmettelin mainintaa, että jarruissa on vaijerit sekä hydrauliikkaa. Onko edessä vaikka vaijeri ja takana hydraulinen jarru?



Pyörässä on vaijerivetoiset hydraulijarrut. Jarrukahvasta siis lähtee vaijeri, jolla käytetään hydraulista jarrua. Täysin hydraulisissa jarruissa lähtee kahvasta hydrauliletku.

En ole noilla jarruilla ajanut, mutta testeissä niitä on kehuttu. Ei ehkä täyshydraulijarrujen veroiset, mutta mekaanisia levyjarruja paremmat eli todennäköisesti riittävän hyvät useimpiin tilanteisiin. Toki vaihtelua varmaan on hyvien mekaanisten ja huonojen hydraulijarrujen suhteen, mutta pääsääntöisesti noin siis. Itse tosin ajan mekaanisilla levyillä, joita on joissain testeissä jopa moitittu (Hayes CX Comp). Nekään ei ajamistani rajoita millään tavalla.

----------


## Moska

> Katselin tuota ja ihmettelin mainintaa, että jarruissa on vaijerit sekä hydrauliikkaa. Onko edessä vaikka vaijeri ja takana hydraulinen jarru?
> .



Tuossa menee vaijeri jarrusatulaan ja sen liike liikuttaa hydraulisesti jarrupaloja.

----------


## CamoN

> Tuossa menee vaijeri jarrusatulaan ja sen liike liikuttaa hydraulisesti jarrupaloja.



Ja rakenteen kantava idea taitaa olla se, että hydraulinen voima on helpompi jakaa tasaisesti kahden jarrumännän kesken jarrulevyn molemmin puolin, kun vaijerin veto on hankalampi. Pitkän aikaa vaijerivetoiset levyjarrut olivat pelkästään toiselta puolelta puristavia, nykyään on tarjolla myös molemmin puolin puristavia.

----------


## mesku

Niinhän sen täytyy mennä. No eipä niillä ajossa suurta merkitystä varmaankaan ole. Vanha pyöräni on city pyörä ja siinä nousee takapää mukavasti lyödessä jarrut tiukkaan. Tunto hydraulisissa on ollut erinomainen, mutta vaikutusta jokapäiväiseen ajoon ei tuskin ole. Ei tämän fillarin osto jää kiinni jarruista. Onko jotain viime hetken huomautuksia pyörän sopivuudesta? Onko käyräsarvisten kanssa oltava centilleen?

Viikonloppuja.

----------


## ranttis

> Onko käyräsarvisten kanssa oltava centilleen?



Ei se sentistä ole kiinni mutta rajat toki tulevat jossain vastaan. Satulaa siirtelemällä ja stemmiä vaihtamalla saa kyllä hienosäädettyä. Tärkeintä olisi että osaava myyjä katsoisi että pyörä on sopivankokoinen.

----------


## Mohkku

Sen verran kannattaa mitoitusta arvostaa, että väärän kokoisesta ei kannata yrittää tehdä esim. stemmiä vaihtamalla itselleen sopivaa. Jos kaupassa on sopiva runkokoko loppu, mutta pykälää liian iso tai pieni löytyy, kannattaa siis kahteen kertaan miettiä, tarttuuko myyjän tarjoukseen säätää pyörä sopivaksi. Ranttiksen mainitsema hienosäätö on asia erikseen. Tässä suhteessa monenlaista myyjää on tullut nähtyä. Epätoivoisin oli se, joka yritti myydä lapselle pyörää, jolla lapsi ei saanut jalkoja maahan. Pian siihen kuulemma olisi tottunut.

----------


## nakamura10

https://www.xxl.fi/white-white-cx-pr...121892_1_style joko tästä on mielipiteitä 650ella lähtis varmaan parempiakin?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> https://www.xxl.fi/white-white-cx-pr...121892_1_style joko tästä on mielipiteitä 650ella lähtis varmaan parempiakin?



https://www.xxl.fi/white-white-cr-pr...121891_1_style

Ilmeisesti kuitenkin tämä kyseessä, kun tuo sun linkki menee tuohon tonnin tiagravehkeeseen. Sen tonnin pyörän voisi vielä ostaa tuohon 650€ hintaan, mutta kyllä tuo tarjousmalli on jo aika kyseenalainen laitos soran vaihteilla ja alumiinihaarukalla. Jos budjetti on pieni, niin suosittelen katselemaan fillaritorilta käytettyjä. 600-800€ saattaa joskus löytyä ihan päteviä cycloja paremmilla osilla.

----------


## Munarello

^Aikamoista. Minä kun luulin, että TRP:n jarrut on kelpo kapistuksia. Onkohan yllä kirjoittaneella minkäänlaista tuntumaa noista osista? Rohkenen epäillä, että sokkotestissä tuskin erottaisi tuota uutta Tiagraa vastaavasta sataviitosesta. Eikä tuossa CX Prossa mitään pressfittiä ole tainnut koskaan ollakaan. Ihan perus kierteellistä kamaa niinkuin edellisessäkin mallissa. Sitäpaitsi eihän nyt krossariin mitään Shimanoita vaan siihenhän pitää laittaa Sramia.  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Joku saattaa oikeasti uskoa näitä trolli nickejä. Saisiko tuohon ylläpidon puolesta sellaisen trolli varoituksen nimimerkin perään?

----------


## Kalle H

Joo kyllä noi "Tietäjän" jutut on asiasisällöltään jotain aivan olematonta. Käsittääkseni hän ajaa itse Meridan cx 500 fillarilla, joka on aivan samaa tasoa kuin nuo Whiten vastaavan hintaluokan fillarit. (Ei näissä siis mitään suurta vikaa ole kummassakaan, perus OK fillareita kaikki)

XXL:llästähän ei tosiaan koskaan kannata ostaa mitään ns. normihinnoilla, eli ostokset pitää tehdä vain jos -20/-25% alet on voimassa. Mielestäni noissa on tosin jo nyt hinnat about kohdallaan, aika hyvän tarjouksen saa bongata muualta, jotta saa selvästi parempaa tuohon hintaan. 

Kerroppas nyt Tietäjä, että mitä vikaa tuossa Long cage -vaihtajassa on?
Miten Hy/Rd -jarrut ovat huonommat kuin esim saman firman Spyret?
Ja mikäs tekee tuosta halvemmasta Whiten cyclossa hybridin?

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Miten Hy/Rd -jarrut ovat huonommat kuin esim saman firman Spyret?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk



Taitaa tietäjä ajella vaan sisällä vastuksella, koska itse ainakin ajelen mielummin hydroilla pakkasella, kuin vaijerivetoisilla. Tänä talvena on nimittäin ollut aika paskat kelit noille spyreille ja noin 10 kertaa ollut takajarru jäässä. No kyllä nuo työmatkat ajelee vaikka ilman jarruja ja nestelevyt löytyy kolmesta pyörästä, mutta lokarit vain yhdestä, joten se on yleensä työmatkoilla alla.

----------


## Kalle H

Talvi on kieltämättä ollu paha Spyreille, jotka omasta Konasta(Private Jake) löytyy. Itse säilytän fillaria aina sisällä, joten pahaa jää-/lumikertymää ei pääse syntymään. Pari kertaa on takajarru ollut kuitenkin hieman jäykkä, mutta aina se on toiminut. Mulla tulee Konassa kaapeli ylhäältä päin, joten sen puolesta tilanne on hyvä. Esim. Whitessä/Meridassa jarruvaijeri tulee alhaalta mikä on yleisesti ottaen vähän huono ratkaisu.

Tuo Hy/Rd-jarruhan on muuten myös kaapelivetoinen, mutta käyttää hydrauliikkaa mäntien liikuttamiseen.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kakkula

Ostettiin vaimolle viime kesänä XXL:n alesta tuollainen White CX pro. Kaikki varmaan ymmärtää jo ostaessaan, että tuolla hinnalla ei ole ostamassa mitään high end kisapyörää ja osat ovat sen mukaisia.

Nuo Hy/Rd- jarrut on todella hyvät. Hyvä tuntuma ja tehoa löytyy. Omassa pyörässä on spyret ja ottaisin mielummin nuo Hy/Rd:t kuin spyret.
Pyörällä ei ole ajettu talvella, joten en osaa ottaa kantaa Hy/Rd  jarrujen toimintaan talvella. Omien spyrejen kanssa ei ole ollut mitään  ongelmaa.

Tuossa pyörässä on Tiagra 4700 sarjaa, mitkä loppukesän ajojen  perusteella vaikuttivat ihan asiallisilta. Kun vaihtajat sääti  kohdalleen ja käytti etuvaihtajan välipykäliä oikein ei ketju laahannut  ja vaihteet vaihtuivat nätisti.
Mitä vikaa on long cagessa? Itse näen vain hyviä puolia verrattuna lyhyeen häkkiin. Jos haluaa esim muuttaa 1X vaihteiseksi ja laittaa isomman pakan taakse niin pitkähäkkisessä on riittävästi kapasiteettia verrattuna lyhythäkkiseen.
Keskiö on ihan "normaali" kierteellinen FSA Mega Exo. Nuohan ei  tunnetusti ole mitään pitkäikäisimpiä, mutta tilalle pitäisi käydä  suoraan esim. shimanon keskiöt.

Pyörän oikeasti heikoin lenkki on kiekot. Meidän pyörä tosin tuli XXL:n kuvauksesta poiketen Shimanon navoilla. Kehät eivät vaikuta kummoisilta, ovat kapeat ja tubeless touhuista on turha edes haaveilla.

Mielestäni tuossa White CX prossa on hinta/laatu -suhde kohdallaan. Etenkin tuolla alennetulla hinnalla on todella vaikea löytää parempaa tarjousta. Tuohon XXL:n hintaan saa vielä 3v huollot ilmaiseksi.

----------


## Kalle H

> Onhan nuo -25%-päivät kivoja noukkia pyörä talteen jos jaksaa venata vuotta ystävänpäivään.



Jos tollainen XXL:län fillari kiinnostaa niin kannattaa tilata se uutiskirje, no niiden perus cyclot on ihan jatkuvasti hyvissä tarjouksissa.
Tietäjää tämä nyt ei varmasti kiinnosta, mutta jotain muuta saattaa kiinnostaa.




> CR pro on hybridi. Piste. Sehän on hybridikategoriassakin XXL:ssä.



Eikös kaikki Cyclocorssit sitten ole hybridejä, kun niillä voi ajaa vähän joka paikassa. Aika harva meistä varmaan ostaa muutenkaan ns. cyclocross pyörää cyclocross-kisojen ajamiseen, joten kyllä noi kaikki Cyclocrossit siis tavallaan on täyttötarkoitukseltaa hybridejä, mutta hybridi-pyörällä kyllä normaalisti tarkoitetaan suoratanakoista fillari, eikä droppitankoista.




> Ilmeisesti mäntä ja letkut on hydraulisella ja muunnos mekaanisiin tapahtuu jarruissa.



Ei niissä ole mitän letkua vaan vaijeri ja sen kuori, joiden kautta komennetaan hybraulista jarrusatulaa. esim. auton käsijarru toimii tavallaan "vähän" samaan tapaan.




> Merida 600 cx:ssä oli siisti ja kompakti täyshydraulinen jarru. Mutta monimutkainen ja vaikea korjata.



Mikäs niiden huoltamisessa nyt niin erityisen vaikeata on? Eikös noi nyt meni ihan samalla systeemillä kun kaikki muutkin nestejarrut?

----------


## Kakkula

> Onhan nuo -25%-päivät kivoja noukkia pyörä talteen jos jaksaa venata vuotta ystävänpäivään.



Näyttää olevan 699€ tuo White CX pro pyörä taas.

https://www.xxl.fi/white-white-cx-pr...121892_1_style

Tuohan oli vasta muutama viikko sitten tarjouksessa ja nyt taas, joten ei noita tarjouksia nyt ihan hirveästi tarvitse odotella...

----------


## Dayton

Haluaisin noin tonnin cyclon käyttöpyöräksi ja vapaa-ajan lenkeille. Tallista ei löydy erikseen maantiepyörää, joten cyclon pitäisi taipua myös kesäisin asfaltille. Kaupunkikäyttöä on arviolta 90% ajasta, ja työmatkaa on noin 10km/siivu huonokuntoista päällystettyä tietä pitkin. Maastoajeluihin löytyy jo läski, joten mahdollista maastokäyttöä en painota.

https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/infli...te-al-8-0.html kallis, täys hydr. jarrut, 105-osasarja, renkaat päivitettävä sileämpiin
https://www.evanscycles.com/gt-grade...-bike-EV281668 mek/hydr. jarrut, 105-osasarja (näitä tuntuu saavan kauden loppuessa tonnilla eli hinnassa vähän ilmaa?)

Noihin kahteen malliin olen päätynyt. Argumentteja toisen paremmuudesta/huonoudesta tai vaihtoehtoisesti jokin muu malli?

----------


## Kalle H

Mun omaan silmään toi Canyon näyttää kyllä hyvältä. Ilmeisesti siihen saa ylös lokarit kiinni, mutta tarakan paikkaa siinä ei taida olla (jos tarvetta). Toi Canyonin satulatolppa maksaa yksinään n. 200€ mikä tasoittaa hinyaeroa muihin. Onkohan tossa kunnolla rengas tilaa? Meneekö 40mm rengas lokarien kanssa?

Toisaalta varmaan se 700€ White ajaa pitkälti ihan saman asian kuin tupla hintainen Canyon.

Gt on niin ruma (makuasia), että en oo koskaan pystynyt niitä vakavissaan katsomaan.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## V-P.V

Tässä kun monessakin langassa hehkutetaan tuota GT gradea, niin onko tosiaan kasettikeskiö ja nelikanttikammet? Ei siinä sinänsä mitään, varmasti ajaa asiansa mutta melko retroa tänä päivänä  :Hymy:

----------


## zempa

> Haluaisin noin tonnin cyclon käyttöpyöräksi ja vapaa-ajan lenkeille. Tallista ei löydy erikseen maantiepyörää, joten cyclon pitäisi taipua myös kesäisin asfaltille. Kaupunkikäyttöä on arviolta 90% ajasta, ja työmatkaa on noin 10km/siivu huonokuntoista päällystettyä tietä pitkin. Maastoajeluihin löytyy jo läski, joten mahdollista maastokäyttöä en painota.
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/infli...te-al-8-0.html kallis, täys hydr. jarrut, 105-osasarja, renkaat päivitettävä sileämpiin
> https://www.evanscycles.com/gt-grade...-bike-EV281668 mek/hydr. jarrut, 105-osasarja (näitä tuntuu saavan kauden loppuessa tonnilla eli hinnassa vähän ilmaa?)
> 
> Noihin kahteen malliin olen päätynyt. Argumentteja toisen paremmuudesta/huonoudesta tai vaihtoehtoisesti jokin muu malli?




https://www.bunnyhop.de/en/bikes/roa...rade-105-20172

saa 15% pois hinnasta

----------


## ahuji

^^^^infliteen saa tavalliset lokarit kiinni (pienellä) säädöllä. Tavallista tavaratelinettä ei mutta tubus disco pitäisi toimia. 
Cyclestoressa oli viime katsomalta ainakin paljon cycloja tarjoilla

----------


## Kuronen

> Tässä kun monessakin langassa hehkutetaan tuota GT gradea, niin onko tosiaan kasettikeskiö ja nelikanttikammet? Ei siinä sinänsä mitään, varmasti ajaa asiansa mutta melko retroa tänä päivänä



Siltähän tuo kovasti vaikuttaa. Erikoinen ja rajoittava ratkaisu.

----------


## Blackborow

Mitä se niinku rajoittaa?

----------


## Kuronen

> Mitä se niinku rajoittaa?



Jos tulisi mieleen vaihtaa vaikka kampia, syystä tai toisesta. Omaan silmään tuo ratkaisu on tehty kustannussyistä: kasettikeskiö ja FSA Vero-yhdeistelmä ei ole kallis.

----------


## Blackborow

> Jos tulisi mieleen vaihtaa vaikka kampia, syystä tai toisesta. Omaan silmään tuo ratkaisu on tehty kustannussyistä: kasettikeskiö ja FSA Vero-yhdeistelmä ei ole kallis.



Eikö sen keskiönkin sitten vaihda samaan syssyyn? BSA-kierrekeskiö se kuitenkin on. En näe ongelmaa, kun esim. Shimanon ulkoiset BSA-keskiöön menevät kupit on sen parikymppiä.

----------


## Kuronen

> Eikö sen keskiönkin sitten vaihda samaan syssyyn? BSA-kierrekeskiö se kuitenkin on. En näe ongelmaa, kun esim. Shimanon ulkoiset BSA-keskiöön menevät kupit on sen parikymppiä.



Vaatii työkaluja, kummallekin erikseen, tai sitten korjaamon apua. Ja tuloksena on kahdet keskenään vaihtokelvottomat kammet. Jos itse väsäilee, niin tekniikan valintaan liittyy myös työkalujen hankinta.

----------


## Munarello

On muuten melkein 14 euroa mätänetissä tuommoinen keskiöavain bsa-keskiöihin. https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/3838...okalu-Varrella
Käyköön huollossa irroittamassa, jos ei tahdo ostaa enempiä työkaluja. Tuolla jo pärjää pitkälle, vähän käypää vaseliinia siihen sivuun ei paljon maksa.

----------


## Blackborow

Niin ja Biltemassa maksaa 6 euroa hylsy jolla nelikantin saa auki. En ymmärrä myöskään tuota keskenään ei-yhteensopivat kammet juttua. Vaihteleeko jotkut pyöriinsä kampia edestakaisin?

----------


## pätkä

> Haluaisin noin tonnin cyclon käyttöpyöräksi ja vapaa-ajan lenkeille. Tallista ei löydy erikseen maantiepyörää, joten cyclon pitäisi taipua myös kesäisin asfaltille. Kaupunkikäyttöä on arviolta 90% ajasta, ja työmatkaa on noin 10km/siivu huonokuntoista päällystettyä tietä pitkin. Maastoajeluihin löytyy jo läski, joten mahdollista maastokäyttöä en painota.
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/infli...te-al-8-0.html kallis, täys hydr. jarrut, 105-osasarja, renkaat päivitettävä sileämpiin
> https://www.evanscycles.com/gt-grade...-bike-EV281668 mek/hydr. jarrut, 105-osasarja (näitä tuntuu saavan kauden loppuessa tonnilla eli hinnassa vähän ilmaa?)
> 
> Noihin kahteen malliin olen päätynyt. Argumentteja toisen paremmuudesta/huonoudesta tai vaihtoehtoisesti jokin muu malli?



Vastaavaan käyttöön Canyonilta itse ottaisin Endurace CF 7.0. Saman hintainen kuin Inflite AL 8.0. 

Edit. Katsoin väärin. Tuo Endurace CF 7.0 ei ole levyjarruilla, joten siltä osin suosituksen voi unohtaa. Levyjarrullinen kuiturunkoinen Endurace on tietysti kalliimpi. Sopii kuitenkin max. 33mm rengas, jos budjetti kasvaa...tai sitten Endurace AL Disc 6.0 1249:- jos sopii yhtä leveä rengas (n.33mm). Tätä en alurunkoisesta tiedä.

Enduracen AL:n geometria on S-kokoisesta ylöspäin Infliteä leppoisampi. Suurempi stack.

----------


## Grinder75

> Eikö sen keskiönkin sitten vaihda samaan syssyyn? BSA-kierrekeskiö se kuitenkin on. En näe ongelmaa, kun esim. Shimanon ulkoiset BSA-keskiöön menevät kupit on sen parikymppiä.



Minulla oli tarjouksesta hankitussa kakkospyörässä, eli Ridley Fenix 7005 -maantiepyörässä juuri samanlainen FSA Vero Compact -kampisetti ja FSA square taper BB.

Hankin työkalut, ja vaihdoin tilalle Dura Ace -keskiön & Ultegra-kammet. Ei mikään mahdottaman vaikea projekti harrastelijalle, ja samalla oppii huoltamaan fillareitaan ilman huollon apuun turvautumista.

Kyllähän nuo FSA:n kamat ovat aikamoista romurautaa, sillä keskiön paino on mieltä riipaisevat 286g vs. Dura-acen keskiö jotain 76g. Kannattaa ensisijaisesti etsiä pyörää, jossa kampisarja (ja jarrut) ovat samaa osasarjaa muiden komponenttien kanssa.

Nyt kun työkalut on hankittu, niin homma on hoitunut helposti tuon jälkeenkin. Molemmissa maantiepyörissäni on Ultegran kammet, ja niitä olen välillä vaihdellut pituuden & välitysten muutosten takia.

----------


## Aakoo

Nelikantit on vakiokamaa pari hunttia maksavissa hybrideissä, aikamoista rosvousta asennella moisia toista tonnia maksaviin fillareihin. Eikös tuossa GT:ssä ollut jotkut ihan sysipaskat kiekotkin, joista paukkuu pinnat heti poikki?

----------


## ahuji

^^^endurance ei oikein sovi käyttöpyöräksi koska siinä ei ole paikkoja kiinteille lokasuojille. Toivottavasti seuraavassa päivityksessä canyon korjaa virheen

----------


## Mohkku

> Omaan silmään tuo ratkaisu on tehty kustannussyistä: kasettikeskiö ja FSA Vero-yhdeistelmä ei ole kallis.



Tuollaiset osat ei pistä samoin silmään kuin vaihteiden ja jarrujen osat eli markkinoinnissa hyödynnetään highlightseja, mutta vähemmän näkyvissä kohteissa säästetään. Mielikuva on kuitenkin selvä, pyörästä löytyy 105-sarjan osia ja sillä mielikuvalla sitä myydään aivan kuten markettipyöriä myydään Shimanon vaihteilla. Kumpa muidenkin osien osalta muodostuisi yhtä selvät mielikuvat eli GT:n voimansiirron perustana on Altuksen tai Aceran tasoiset osat.

Miten raati suosituksia antaessaan arvioi Alex ATD470 vanteen laadukkuuden?

----------


## paaton

> Haluaisin noin tonnin cyclon käyttöpyöräksi ja vapaa-ajan lenkeille. Tallista ei löydy erikseen maantiepyörää, joten cyclon pitäisi taipua myös kesäisin asfaltille. Kaupunkikäyttöä on arviolta 90% ajasta, ja työmatkaa on noin 10km/siivu huonokuntoista päällystettyä tietä pitkin. Maastoajeluihin löytyy jo läski, joten mahdollista maastokäyttöä en painota.
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/infli...te-al-8-0.html kallis, täys hydr. jarrut, 105-osasarja, renkaat päivitettävä sileämpiin
> https://www.evanscycles.com/gt-grade...-bike-EV281668 mek/hydr. jarrut, 105-osasarja (näitä tuntuu saavan kauden loppuessa tonnilla eli hinnassa vähän ilmaa?)
> 
> Noihin kahteen malliin olen päätynyt. Argumentteja toisen paremmuudesta/huonoudesta tai vaihtoehtoisesti jokin muu malli?



Onhan tuo kieltämättä aika törkeää markkinointia GT:ltä, jopa malli nimi on 105. Yksi on tuo bilteman kampisetti ja toinen mainostus hydraulisista jarruista. Vaikka näissä hy/rd jarruissa ei sinällään olekkaan mitään vikaa, niin kovinkaan moni pyörän ostaja ei ehkä käsitä, miten paljon kalliimmat (ja paremmat) nuo canyonin hydr kahvat ovat. Canyonissa ihan pätevät dt swissin vanteet ja kohtu arvokkaat x-one renkaat. Kyllä taas GT käyttää surutta hyväkseen aiempaa arvostusta.

----------


## TERU

Arvioni Alex-vanteista ja nelikanttikeskiöstä, myös käytännön tuomana kokemus, että niitä voi olla hyvinkin laadukkaita. Takaahan nelkantti myös keskiömuhvin kierteellisyyden. Molempia noita tapaa myös hyviin runkoihin kasattuna

----------


## paaton

> Arvioni Alex-vanteista ja nelikanttikeskiöstä, myös käytännön tuomana kokemus, että niitä voi olla hyvinkin laadukkaita. Takaahan nelkantti myös keskiömuhvin kierteellisyyden. Molempia noita tapaa myös hyviin runkoihin kasattuna



Totta kai nelikantti keskiötä on tehty laadukkaina ja laadukkaisiin pyöriin. Mutta nykyään tuollaista fsa:n veroa laitetaan vain sen vuoksi, koska se ei maksa yksittäisiä kymppejä enempää.

----------


## bonkkivihannes

Kasettikeskiöhän on idioottivarma,huoltovapaa ja kustannustehokas.

Shimanolta löytyy hyviä ja skf:ltä vielä parempia.

Lisäksi harvemmin vaatii edes kierteiden rotsausta uudesta rungosta.

----------


## Kuronen

Tässä GT Graden kuitumallissa ei ole kierteitä keskiössä, mutta nelikanttikammet on. Varmasti kiva ja edullinen päivitettävä, tuo keskiö kampineen.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/gt-grade-car...ure-road-bike/

----------


## Dayton

> Canyon on kivan musta ottaisin sen. Hitsaussaumat on aika tökerät. Vaijerit menee ylä- ja alaputken kautta siitä en pidä. Keulaa ei voi säätää. Plus muuta pienen pientä mokaa. Itsekin ajelen saksalaisella merkillä, joten saksalaiseen laatutyöhön voi luottaa.
> Edit: Tuon halkaistun satulaputken säätövara on kanssa vähissä.



Nuo vaijerit ja hitsaussaumat häiritsevät myös allekirjoittanutta. Yllättävän paljon kaikkea pikkuvikaa noin kalliissa pyörässä. Tässä vaiheessa tulee miettineeksi, että alle puolet maksavalla XXL cyclolla pärjäisi varmaan ihan yhtä hyvin ja voisi antaa anteeksi kaikki pikkuviat... Tiedä sitten paljonko pyörälle tulee hintaa, jos alkaa päivittelemään jarruja/kiekkoja/Tiagraa






> Vastaavaan käyttöön Canyonilta itse ottaisin Endurace CF 7.0. Saman hintainen kuin Inflite AL 8.0. 
> 
> 
> Edit. Katsoin väärin. Tuo Endurace CF 7.0 ei ole levyjarruilla, joten siltä osin suosituksen voi unohtaa. Levyjarrullinen kuiturunkoinen Endurace on tietysti kalliimpi. Sopii kuitenkin max. 33mm rengas, jos budjetti kasvaa...tai sitten Endurace AL Disc 6.0 1249:- jos sopii yhtä leveä rengas (n.33mm). Tätä en alurunkoisesta tiedä.
> 
> 
> Enduracen AL:n geometria on S-kokoisesta ylöspäin Infliteä leppoisampi. Suurempi stack.



Olen pitkäselkäinen ja -kätinen kaveri eli vähän sporttisempi ajoasento olisi haussa. Ultimaten geometria näyttäisi myös hyvältä, mutta nuo levyjarrulliset versiot maksavat maltaita. Miten tuollainen maantierunko kestää katukiveyksiä ja muita epätasaisuuksia?





> Onhan tuo kieltämättä aika törkeää markkinointia GT:ltä, jopa malli nimi on 105. Yksi on tuo bilteman kampisetti ja toinen mainostus hydraulisista jarruista. Vaikka näissä hy/rd jarruissa ei sinällään olekkaan mitään vikaa, niin kovinkaan moni pyörän ostaja ei ehkä käsitä, miten paljon kalliimmat (ja paremmat) nuo canyonin hydr kahvat ovat. Canyonissa ihan pätevät dt swissin vanteet ja kohtu arvokkaat x-one renkaat. Kyllä taas GT käyttää surutta hyväkseen aiempaa arvostusta.



Juu kyllä tuo on selvästi 105 Mix ja Canyonissakin on jotkut RS-mallin kammet? En oikein usko tuohon GT:seen, sillä brittilehdet arvostavat sitä yli kaiken ja vastaavasti Saksan testeissä pärjää huonosti.

----------


## Mohkku

> En oikein usko tuohon GT:seen, sillä brittilehdet arvostavat sitä yli kaiken ja vastaavasti Saksan testeissä pärjää huonosti.



Voi johtua monestakin eri syystä, mutta yksi pyöriin liittyvä asia on käyttäjän asettamat vaatimukset. Yhdelle sopii tietynlainen pyörä, toiselle toisenlainen. Joku arvostaa mukavuutta ja vakautta, toinen herkkäliikkeisyyttä jne. Samoin yksi pyörä voi toimia joissain olosuhteissa eri tavalla kuin toinen. Hyvää tai huonoa pyörää ei siis välttämättä ole. Noissa asioissa on suuri merkitys rungolla, kiekoilla ja renkailla. Hyväksikin arvioidun pyörän ominaisuudet saattavat muuttua raskaammilla kiekoilla/renkailla ja saman pyörän eri (vuosi)malleissahan osat vaihtelevat. En ole tutustunut Gradeen, mutta jos siis pitää jostain sen paremmasta mallista, saattaa pykälää halvempi olla erilainen voimansiirron osien lisäksi myös ajettavuudeltaan. Sitä on näissä nettispeksailuissa kuitenkin vaikea arvioida. Kiekot ja renkaat ovat asioita, joista täsmällistä tietoa ei juurikaan ole tarjolla.

Jos testissä ei täsmällisesti kerrota, millainen testattu pyörä ominaisuuksiltaan on, voi olla parempi jättää testi lukematta.

----------


## Grinder75

> Saksalaisilla cycloilla itse ajelen ja eipä ole tarvinnut pettyä. Maantiepyöriin suosittelen niin kallista hiilikuiturunkoa kuin lompakko kestää. 11bar 23mm renkaat eivät anna mitään anteeksi. Laadukas käsintehty hiilikuiturunko suodattaa pahimmat iskut pois. Cycloissa 35mm renkaat helpottavat kummasti. Alumiinirunko on yhtä hyvä. Sekä et tarvitse mitään Lezynen 500€ 15bar visakoivukahvaista lattiapumppua laittamaan 12bar maantierenkaisiin. Vaan ihan peruspumppu riittää cyclon renkaille. Jos ajelee jossain Tsadissa niin tienpinta saattaa olla tarpeeksi sileä maantiepyörän renkaille. Mutta muuten kyllä cyclo on voittamaton peli tienpinnan suhteen.



Tarkoitit ehkä molempiin renkaisiin yhteensä? Pientä liiottelua nyt näissä jutuissa, myös tienpinnan laatujen suhteen.

Ihan hyvin 90-100 PSI toimii 25mm maantierenkailla, eli noin 6.2 - 6.9 bar.

Kallis hiilikuntorunko ei itsessään takaa parasta ajomukavuutta, se riippuu rungon mallista, materiaaleista ja valmistajasta. Ohjaustanko, satula ja kiekot vaikuttavat asiaan paljon.

----------


## Kolpponen

Olen hankkimassa ensimmäistä "oikeaa" fillaria ja cyclocrossaria tekisi mieli.

Budjetti: 1000-1500€
Saatavuus: kivijalkakauppa pk-seudulla

Toistaiseksi olen vasta vähän netissä katsellut, enkä ole vielä kauppaan asti ehtinyt. Tässä on tämän hetken löydöt:
http://www.cyclecenter.fi/tuote/giant-tcx-slr-2/
http://www.cyclecenter.fi/tuote/ridl...-10-disc-2016/
http://www.cyclecenter.fi/tuote/x-tr...y-105-mix-mdb/

Nämä menevät hiukan yli budjetin:
http://velosport.fi/verkkokauppa/fin...105-p-59500-11
https://bas-shop.fi/index.php/polkup...ce-pro-17.html
Kannattaako hydraulisiin levyjarruihin satsata, jos ajo on 99% maantiellä?

Ja sitten vähän halvempia (ja huonommilla osilla):
https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/302...eltainen-48-xs
http://www.cyclecenter.fi/tuote/ridl...-20-disc-2017/
Osiahan voi päivittää paremmiksi vaikka vuoden päästä, jos ajo vielä maistuu.

Mitä näistä suosittelisit? Ja saa toki ehdottaa muitakin.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Cyclocross on mielestäni pyörä, jolla ajetaan kaikilla alustoilla ja kaikenlaisissa säätyypeissä - siksi hydr levyjarrut. Muitakin mielipiteitä on olemassa. Pyydä päästä koeajolle ja valitse se joka tuntuu mukavimmalta.

----------


## ahuji

Hydraulisissa on aika suuri preemio. Jos on 11v 105 osat jarrut voi päivittää hydraulisiksi myöhemmin 300-400€. Tärkeintä on kuitenkin olla sellainen pyörä mikä sopii itselle ja millä haluaa ajaa.. Osia voi aina ostaa myöhemminkin

----------


## Dayton

Minä kun olin hieman maantiepyörän ja cyclon vaiheilla (varsinkin kun maastoajo ei kiinnostanut), niin mitenkä tämä sopisi työmatka- ja kaupunkiajoon? Maantiellä olisi varmasti mukavampi ajella kuin cyclolla. https://www.rosebikes.fi/bike/rose-p...lic/aid:891931 Painoa on paljon, mutta pelkällä kiekkojen päivityksellä saisi 300-400g pois?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tempokisu

Cyclo sopii erinomaisesti työmatka/kaupunki/asiointiajoon. Mun mielestä maantielenkitkin menee ihan ketterästi, ja jos onkin hieman painavampi fillari, niin saahan siinä enempi reeniä ja enempi kulutusta; jalkavoimat kasvaa ja painonhallinta helpottuu  :Hymy:  suosittelen.

----------


## Mohkku

Tuskin tulee huonoinkaan osamaksusopimus yhtä kalliiksi kuin uuden pyörän kiekkojen päivittäminen 300-400 gramman takia.

----------


## ALVIR

> Hydraulisissa on aika suuri preemio. Jos on 11v 105 osat jarrut voi päivittää hydraulisiksi myöhemmin 300-400€. Tärkeintä on kuitenkin olla sellainen pyörä mikä sopii itselle ja millä haluaa ajaa.. Osia voi aina ostaa myöhemminkin



Jos on täydellinen 105 osasarja vannejarruineen onko myös rungossa ja keulassa paikat valmiina hydraulisille osille vai taitaa mennä runkokin uusiksi. Vaiko onko rungot nykyään molemmilla jarru optioilla?

----------


## kaakku

Cycloissa harvemmin 105:n vannejarruja eli eiköhän siellä mekaaniset levyjarrusatulat roiku haarukanpäissä..

----------


## ahuji

Kannattaa muistaa että muutos vannejarruista levyjarruihin vaatii myös yleensä eri kiekot. Levyjarrukiekoissa ei ole yleensä jarrutuspintaa ja vannejarrukiekoissa ei ole paikkaa levyille. Lisäksi navan leveys takana on levyjarruissa joko 135 tai 12mm läpiakselilla 142

----------


## Moska

Eikös tuossa puhuttu vaijerilevyjen muuttamisesta hydraulisiksi.

----------


## ALVIR

Kun tarkemmin luki viestiketjua ja vaivautui katsomaan pyörien speksejä niin levareista tosiaan kyse. Ja tuokin totta että ei noita 105 jarruja CX pyörissä yleensäkkään ole

----------


## ahuji

Hydrauliset johdot on 5.5mm paksuja (tavallisesti 5mm?),  joten huonolla tuurilla voi olla ettei sopisi sisäisiin vaijerinvienteihin tai mahtuisi muista tiukoista paikoista.

----------


## nakamura10

XXLssä taas cc reilun 600e (-40%), luulisi että lähes tonnin pyörässä osat on jo sorasta parempia?

----------


## Mattia

> ...että ei noita 105 jarruja CX pyörissä yleensäkkään ole



Siis 105 jarrut ovat nykyään hyvinkin yleisiä cycloissa. Vannejarrut taas alkavat olla cyclokäytössä menneisyyttä, aivan kuten ajatus 105-osasarjasta vain vannejarrullisena maantieosasarjana.

----------


## ALVIR

> Siis 105 jarrut ovat nykyään hyvinkin yleisiä cycloissa. Vannejarrut taas alkavat olla cyclokäytössä menneisyyttä, aivan kuten ajatus 105-osasarjasta vain vannejarrullisena maantieosasarjana.



Siis jos puhutaan 105 tai muista shimano maantieosasarjoista niin näissä ei vielä erikseen taida olla osasarjaan kuuluvaa hydraulista jarrusarjaa (kahva + jarrusatula), lukuunottamatta Dura-acea.

----------


## Mattia

^Kappas, joo. Tarkasti ottaen olet oikeassa. Shimano ei olekkaan kategorisoinut hydraulista 505 sarjaa kuuluvaksi 105-osasajaan. Kuten ei myöskään 685 kahvoja ja 805 jarruja Ultegraksi. Kaikki muuthan tuon jaon kyllä ovat tehneet, eli 105 hydraulisena noita myydään ja markkinoidaan  :Hymy:

----------


## retkuilija

Kellä tietoa?

Olemme etsimässä cyclocrossia lyhelle naiselle. Hänen pituutensa on 153cm ja jalanmittauksen perusteella runkokoko asettuisi tuonne 43 - 44 tietämille. 46 on käyty katsomassa muutamasta merkistä, mutta ne on osoittautuneet kaikki suuriksi. Vaatimuksena fillarille olisi sekä lenkki, että retkikäyttö..eli luultavammin alurunko ja tarakka/lokasuoja kiinnitysmahdollisuus täytyy olla.

Kyseisen kokoiselle asiakasryhmälle tuntuu olevan todella vähän tarjolla yhtään mitään cycloissa. Merkejä on katsottu, fillarimessuilla käyty, liikeitä kieretty, soiteltu liikeisiin, mutta yleensä se vastaus on..ei oo vaikka ostajia kyllä niille olisi luultavasti enemmänkin. 

Kyselenkin siis nyt, jos jollakulla olisi jo olemassa olevaa parempaa tietoa, mistä ja minkä merkkisiä kannattaisi ehkä alkaa kysellä?

Kiittäen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

Olisiko Surly Straggler 650B sopiva?

----------


## Mattia

^^Kyllä taitaa mennä 650 kokoon ihan väkisin. Malleja löytynee eri valmistajilta, mutta hypistelemään ei ehkä ihan helposti pääse. XXL mainostaa nyt tälläistä https://www.xxl.fi/giant-tcx-espoir-...132243_1_style

 Mitään käsitystä ko. härvelistä ei itselläni ole, mutta tuon kanssa pääsisi ainakin mallaamaan kokoa ja ajoasentoa.

----------


## Mohkku

Noita junnumalleja on ainakin Genesiksellä. En tosin tiedä, miten ne eroaa pienikokoisista ns. aikuisten malleista ja onko syytä välttää noita. Luultavasti nuo ovat ainakin osiltaan pääsääntöisesti vaatimattomia. Surlyä saa Foxcompista vaikka runkona ja siten kasattua juuri itselleen sopivan kokoonpanon.

----------


## retkuilija

> ^^Kyllä taitaa mennä 650 kokoon ihan väkisin. Malleja löytynee eri valmistajilta, mutta hypistelemään ei ehkä ihan helposti pääse. XXL mainostaa nyt tälläistä https://www.xxl.fi/giant-tcx-espoir-...132243_1_style
> 
>  Mitään käsitystä ko. härvelistä ei itselläni ole, mutta tuon kanssa pääsisi ainakin mallaamaan kokoa ja ajoasentoa.



Jäi sanomatta. Tarkoitus on koosta huolimatta, etsiä fillaria aikuiselle naiselle, aktiivipyöräilijälle vieläpä. Joten nuo junnumallit on laskuista pois jo kättelyssä. Rengaskoko pitäisi kuitenkin olla se 28" 

Taisi olla Feltti jolla on yksi pienikokoinen, mutta tarakka siihen on vasta piirustuspöydällä. Tulee sitten joskus..Näin kerrottiin fillarimessuilla! Se on selvinnyt etsiessä, että yksi jos toinen pyöräkauppias kaipaisi kipeästi tätä koko luokkaa olevia cycloja valikoimiinsa. Turun suunnalta sanottiin jopa, se olisi nyt se eniten myytävä fillari, jos niitä olisi tarjolla. Kysyntää on...

----------


## Jukoliste

Aloittelijalle ensimmäistä cyclocrossia etsimässä. Kävin eilen kokeilemassa cyclecenterin Ridleytä: http://www.cyclecenter.fi/tuote/ridl...-20-disc-2017/
Soivalta peliltä vaikutti kun pyörää testasin. Onkohan tuossa hintaluokassa parempaa hintalaatusuhdetta saatavilla? Samaan hintaa olisi tarjolla myös Merida cx300, mutta pyörää en ole vielä päässyt testaamaan. Enimmäkseen maantieajoihin pyörä varmaan tulisi.

----------


## Aakoo

> Jäi sanomatta. Tarkoitus on koosta huolimatta, etsiä fillaria aikuiselle naiselle, aktiivipyöräilijälle vieläpä. Joten nuo junnumallit on laskuista pois jo kättelyssä. Rengaskoko pitäisi kuitenkin olla se 28" 
> 
> Taisi olla Feltti jolla on yksi pienikokoinen, mutta tarakka siihen on vasta piirustuspöydällä. Tulee sitten joskus..Näin kerrottiin fillarimessuilla! Se on selvinnyt etsiessä, että yksi jos toinen pyöräkauppias kaipaisi kipeästi tätä koko luokkaa olevia cycloja valikoimiinsa. Turun suunnalta sanottiin jopa, se olisi nyt se eniten myytävä fillari, jos niitä olisi tarjolla. Kysyntää on...



Onko tuo ketju jo kahlattu läpi: Pienten naisten pyöräilyä ?

----------


## V-P.V

> Jäi sanomatta. Tarkoitus on koosta huolimatta, etsiä fillaria aikuiselle naiselle, aktiivipyöräilijälle vieläpä. Joten nuo junnumallit on laskuista pois jo kättelyssä. Rengaskoko pitäisi kuitenkin olla se 28" 
> ...



Pyörää ostettaessa tarkeimmät numerot on kuitenkin henkilön pituus ja jalan sisämitta. Ei ikä.
Jos on pieni nii  sitten sitä vaan on. Oli mittarissa 15v. tai 45v.

----------


## Mohkku

> Rengaskoko pitäisi kuitenkin olla se 28"



Miksi? Eikö pieneen runkoon sovi paremmin pienempi rengas? Tulee tilaa varpaillekin.

----------


## Kylian

> Aloittelijalle ensimmäistä cyclocrossia etsimässä. Kävin eilen kokeilemassa cyclecenterin Ridleytä: http://www.cyclecenter.fi/tuote/ridl...-20-disc-2017/
> Soivalta peliltä vaikutti kun pyörää testasin. Onkohan tuossa hintaluokassa parempaa hintalaatusuhdetta saatavilla? Samaan hintaa olisi tarjolla myös Merida cx300, mutta pyörää en ole vielä päässyt testaamaan. Enimmäkseen maantieajoihin pyörä varmaan tulisi.



meikäläinen on juuri kyseisen Ridleyn hankkinut itselleen ja oikein soiva peli kyllä on. Kohta vasta n. 50km ehtinyt ajelemaan, mutta kyllä edelliseen spessun hybridiin verrattuna on paljon parempi..Oma tarkoitukseni on pikkuhiljaa satunnaisia lenkkejä saada säännöllisesti ohjelmaan, sekä työmatkaa ehkä jonkin verran. Kannattaa kokeilla molempia, geometriassa on jonkin verran eroja ja se tekee ainakin omassa tapauksessani aika paljon. Itellä pitkät jalat (89/181), niin sopiva geometria vaikuttaa kyllä kokonaisuuteen. Molemmat vaihtoehdot varmasti oikein hyviä, ite otin Ridleyn ja ei ole huono :Hymy:  Kesän kuntoajotapahtumia odotellessa..

----------


## Mattia

> ...Tuota myytiin 500€ talvella.



Paitsi ettei myyty

----------


## pätkä

> Ridleystä 2015 arvostelu 3/5 -> http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/c...road-15-49246/
> Paino(jota ei ole viitsitty ilmoittaa) ja Tiagra saivat satikutia.



Paino on 11 kg kuten arvostelussa on ilmoitettu, runko S.

----------


## Jukoliste

Berggrenillä näkyisi olevan tuo GT Grade Tiagra tarjouksessa 769€. Pyörä varmaan samaa tasoa meridan ja ridleyn perus crossarin kanssa.

----------


## Munarello

Tämä menee pitkälti spekulatiiviselle tasolle, mutta mieltä kiusaa ajatus kevyestä "yleiskippurasarvisesta", jolla ajaa kaikensorttiset sulan ajan lenkit eli noin maaliskuulta johonkin marraskuulle maantie- ja soratiefiilistelyt sekä hyötyajelut. Minulla on Bianchin alumiininen maantiepyörä, joka tuntuu oikein sopivalta. Krossariosastolla on Whiten cx pro '16, joka taas tuntuu himpun verran pitkältä ja hieman painavakin se on. Jos löytyisi tuon Bianchin c2c-rungon tyylinen krossarintyylinen pyörä levyjarruilla, kohtuullisilla osilla (esim 105 tai uusi tiagra) ja noin 9kg painoluokkaan niin voisi jo harkita pyöräkokoelman vähentämistä kahteen eli talvella lösöpyörällä ja lumettomana aikana lösöllä ja kippurasarvisella maaston mukaan. Kahdet kiekot luultavasti olisi tarpeen ja kiva jos lokasuojille olisi kiinnikepaikat näitä kurakelejä varten. Äkkiseltään mieleen tuli esim Spessun Cruxia ja GT:n Gradea, mutta muovirunkoisissa vaan taitaa harvemmin olla lokarinpaikkoja ja keskiönä yleensä pressfit? Vaadinko mahdottomia eli onko tuommoisia pyöriä olemassakaan? Eikä sen välttämättä tarvitse olla kuitua, sillä esim Cannondalen Caadx:n miellän kiinnostavaksi. En tosin sellaista ole koepolkaissut, joten en tiedä miten sopisi tämmöiselle perusläskille kuskille.

Toisaalta kyllähän minä ajelen jatkossakin ihan ilomielin näillä nykyisillä pyörilläni kun en mitään kilpaurheilua harrasta. Ja sitten sekin, että uskaltaisiko sitten jollain Trekin Boonella ajella viikonloppuna kesäiltoina pubille ja jättää se aidanvarteen.. Pitäisi varmaan joku baariromu olla sitten lisäksi.  :Hymy:  Ajatuksia?

Edit: Runkosettiäkin voisi harkita, jos semmoista rennon geometrian settiä on kohtuuhinnoilla. Aivan tolkuttomia summia en pysty laittamaan, mikä varmasti sulkee handmade-pyörät pois.

----------


## Mohkku

Millaista käyttöä hyötyajoissa tulee, kauppareissua täyteen lastattuna vai työmatkaa yms. ilman kuormaa tai kevyellä kuormalla ajettavaa? Jos on tarvetta kuormata pyörää, sitten katselisin esim. Kona Rovea tms, ei niin kevyttä ratkaisua. Muuten periaatteessa melkein mikä tahansa alumiinikrossari kelpaa. Toisaalta ajatus ns. baaripyörästä pyörii minullakin päässä. Romu sen ei tarvitsisi olla, ainoastaan näyttää siltä. 2" renkaat pitäisi mahtua alle, jolloin talvikäyttö helpottuisi. 1x9 ja mekaaniset levyt riittäisi hyvin tuollaiseen. Sopivasta rungosta tuollaisen voisi kasata, maalata itse ja laittaa Bilteman tarrat kylkeen. Mikä mahtaisi olla sopiva runko, jonka voisi torilta ostaa muutamalla kympillä?

----------


## Munarello

Ei mitään kauppareissuja vaan hyötyajeluilla tarkoitan ilman kuormaa paikasta toiseen siirtymistä, joita olen tavannut kesäaikaan tuolla maantiepyörälläkin tehdä. 

Edit: Lisään nyt, että tässä on se ajatus takana ettei "mikä tahansa alumiinikrossari" kelpaisi vaan siinä pitäisi olla samanlaista "fiilistä" jota kivalla maantiepyörällä ajamisesta saa. Aika vaikea sitä on määritellä, mutta se ei ehkä ole sellaista, jota reilun kymmenen kilon alumiinikanki pystyy yleensä tarjoamaan.

----------


## Mohkku

Pitääkö kommenttisi pressfitistä tulkita niin, että pitää olla kierteellinen keskiö? Meridan alumiinikrossareissa sellainen on, samoin Konan Jake the Snakessa. Tiedä sitten fiiliksestä, mutta toisella kiekkosarjalla on hyvät mahdollisuudet asiaan vaikuttaa.

----------


## Munarello

Ei kai se keskiön tyyppi kynnyskysymys ole. Nettiä selaamalla sain vaikutelman, että kuiturungoissa on pääasiassa pressfittiä. Omissa pyörissäni on bsa-keskiöitä ja sellaisen avaamista varten hommasin työkalunkin niin siltä kannalta voisi olla mieluisampi. Mutta en minä kuitenkaan pyörääni välttämättä keskiön perusteella valitsisi.

----------


## V-P.V

Käsittääkseni esim. PlanetX käyttää kaikissa alu-ja kuiturungoissaan kierteellistä keskiötä. Koskee siis PlanetX brändättyjä runkoja. Vinereistä ja muista ei tietoa.

----------


## TERU

> Ei mitään kauppareissuja vaan hyötyajeluilla tarkoitan ilman kuormaa paikasta toiseen siirtymistä, joita olen tavannut kesäaikaan tuolla maantiepyörälläkin tehdä. 
> 
> Edit: Lisään nyt, että tässä on se ajatus takana ettei "mikä tahansa alumiinikrossari" kelpaisi vaan siinä pitäisi olla samanlaista "fiilistä" jota kivalla maantiepyörällä ajamisesta saa. Aika vaikea sitä on määritellä, mutta se ei ehkä ole sellaista, jota reilun kymmenen kilon alumiinikanki pystyy yleensä tarjoamaan.



Omassa tallissa on Poison Codein itse kasattuna c2c pyörän rinnalla, sopivat hyvin samaan talliin, saman tyylisiä ajokkinakin. Katsopa olisko noista aihioksi.
https://www.poison-bikes.de/Rahmen-R..._-Gravel/?&d=1

----------


## jii.haanpaa

> Käsittääkseni esim. PlanetX käyttää kaikissa alu-ja kuiturungoissaan kierteellistä keskiötä. Koskee siis PlanetX brändättyjä runkoja. Vinereistä ja muista ei tietoa.



Mites ne noita kierteellisiä keskiöitä kuiturunkoihin tekevät? Mikäli olen ymmärtänyt oikein, niin suurimmassa osassa keskiöön on yksinkertaisesti asennettu kierteellinen muhvi. Näin voidaan sanoa, että fillarissa on kierteellinen keskiö, vaikka rakenne periaatteessa vastaa pressfitiä. Näin mm. omassa Bianchissa. Varmaan "oikeampiakin" tapoja on?

----------


## Jukka:A

> Berggrenillä näkyisi olevan tuo GT Grade Tiagra tarjouksessa 769€. Pyörä varmaan samaa tasoa meridan ja ridleyn perus crossarin kanssa.



Ei muuten ole enää. Menin lauantaina ostamaan sellaista vain kuullakseni että molemmat jäljellä olevat oli myyty edellisenä päivänä. Nyt sitten etsintä jatkuu, mutta vastaavaa tuohon hintaa en ole kyllä löytänyt.

----------


## V-P.V

> Mites ne noita kierteellisiä keskiöitä kuiturunkoihin tekevät? Mikäli olen ymmärtänyt oikein, niin suurimmassa osassa keskiöön on yksinkertaisesti asennettu kierteellinen muhvi. Näin voidaan sanoa, että fillarissa on kierteellinen keskiö, vaikka rakenne periaatteessa vastaa pressfitiä. Näin mm. omassa Bianchissa. Varmaan "oikeampiakin" tapoja on?



Teknillisesti molemmat samanlaisia eli metalli muhvi on laminoitu keskiöosaan. Toisessa mallissa laakerit kierretään ja toisessa painetaan sisään.

----------


## veivain

Auttakaas aloittelijaa. En pyörien spekseistä tai osista juurikaan mitään tiedä. Etsin laadukasta pyörää jolla tulee ajeltua about 20km päivässä + mahdolliset lenkit. Kysyisinkin teiltä arvon tietäjät näiden kahden pyörän eroista.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
canyon inflite al 9.0 

https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/infli...te-al-9-0.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
canyon inflite al slx 8.0 pro race

https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/infli...-pro-race.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## ahuji

^toisessa on yksi eturatas mikä tekee pyörästä yksinkertaisemman ajaa & huoltaa. Jos kuitenkin ajo tapahtuu pitkälti maantiellä, yhdellä eturattaalla loppuu välitykset ennen pitkää kesken. Siihen ei voi vain ostaa kampisarjaa kahdella rattaalla, koska toinen vaihdevipu on vain jarru

----------


## valtsuh

> Auttakaas aloittelijaa. En pyörien spekseistä tai osista juurikaan mitään tiedä. Etsin laadukasta pyörää jolla tulee ajeltua about 20km päivässä + mahdolliset lenkit. Kysyisinkin teiltä arvon tietäjät näiden kahden pyörän eroista.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> canyon inflite al 9.0 
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/infli...te-al-9-0.html
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> canyon inflite al slx 8.0 pro race
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/infli...-pro-race.html
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Näyttäisi noiden kahden fillarin erona olevan osasarja. Inflite AL 9.0 -mallissa käytetään Shimanon Ultegra 6800 -osasarjaa, myös jarrut näyttäisivät olevan paremmat Ultegra-tasoiset. Vaihteisto tässä pelissä on siis 2 eturattalla ja 11 takarattaalla toteutettu, jossa itse takapakassa on pienempi skaala vaihteita käytettävissä ja etuvaihtajalla toteutetaan vaihteistoon käytettävien vaihteiden laajuus. Edessä siis Ultegran krossikammet, 46/36 ratastuksella ja takana todennäköisimmin krossareissa käytetty 11-28-hammastuksen pakka.

Inflite AL SLX 8.0 Pro Race (ahh mikä mallinimihirviö) näyttäisi taas olevan SRAM Rival 1 -voimansiirrolla toteutettu. Tässä siis etuvaihteistoa ei ole, vaan edessä on vain yksi hammasratas, hammasmäärältään varmaan jotakin Ultegran kampien 46/36 välistä. Takapakassa on siis koko fillarin vaihteisto, melko sama vaihteistoskaala mutta isommilla hypyillä ainakin prosentuaalisesti vertailtuna. Jännästi näyttäisi myös olevan Quarqin kammet, vaan tehomittari puuttuu.

Yksinkertaisesti; Ultegra-fillarissa 2 x 11 vaihteisto, Rival 1 -fillarissa 1 x 11 -vaihteisto. Ultegrassa pienemmät hypyt vaihteiden välillä, mutta Rival 1 tietysti yksinkertaisempi. Myös vaihdekahvoissa on ero näissä vermeissä, Shimano-kamppeen STI-kahvojen jarruvivuilla operoidaan sekä jarruja että vaihteistoa, siinä missä SRAM-vivuissa itse jarruvivulla vain jarrutetaan, ja sen takana on kaksitoiminen samaan suuntaan pelaava vaihdevaihdin. Pikkunaksautuksella raskaammalle vaihteelle, ja syvemmällä painautuksella keveämmälle.

Hinta-laatusuhteeltaan noista kahdesta kokisin Ultegra-kamppeen antavan enemmän vastiketta rahoilleen, mutta toisaalta itse ajelen SRAMin maantievaihteistolla hyvinkin tyytyväisenä. Jos ramimiehen pyörässä olisikin Force 1, olisi tilanne eri. Aloittelijan suosittelisin käymään paikallisessa fillariliikkeessä katsomassa tarjontaa ja etenkin testailemassa Shimanon ja SRAMin kahvojen tuntumaa, riippuu käsien koosta ja mieltymyksistä kumpi on sopivampi.

----------


## Moska

Nuista kahdesta, asfaltille ultegra, mutta crossiin sram. Oon jonku asfalttilenkin ajanut cyclon 1*11 vaihteilla ja mielestäni vaihteenvälit on turhan suuret, eli aina ei tunnu löytyvän mieluista vaihdetta ja nopeilla renkailla loppuu välitykset. Sorateillä, poluilla yms tykkään oikein paljon.

----------


## crcm

Täällä on identiteettikriisi yhden pyörän kanssa. Ajanko cyclocrossilla jos siinä on suora tanko? Runko on PlanetX XLS cyclorunko.

----------


## veivain

Kiitos. Nämä avarsivat jo huomattavasti. Elikkäs jos canyoniin kallistun niin 9.0 taitaa olla sopivampi menopeli. Mites löytyykö kokemuksia Konan Jake The Snake Cr vatkaimesta.https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Jake-th...auppa/pKOJSCR/

Mielelläni otan myös vastaan suosituksia ja ehdotuksia saman hintaluokan pyöristä (+-2000e).

----------


## Ghostrider

Oliko Täällä cuben cyclocrosseilla ajavia? Itseä kiinnostaisi cuben Cross race Pro, mutta arvon 53cm ja 56cm kokojen välillä. Internetterissä väitetään cuben runkojen olevan pienempiä kuin kokomerkintä antaisi ymmärtää. Pituutta Mulla on 178cm ja inseam on 81cm. Löytyykö muita suurinpiirtein samoilla mitoilla cubella ajavia?

----------


## Aristobaali

> Oliko Täällä cuben cyclocrosseilla ajavia? Itseä kiinnostaisi cuben Cross race Pro, mutta arvon 53cm ja 56cm kokojen välillä. Internetterissä väitetään cuben runkojen olevan pienempiä kuin kokomerkintä antaisi ymmärtää. Pituutta Mulla on 178cm ja inseam on 81cm. Löytyykö muita suurinpiirtein samoilla mitoilla cubella ajavia?



Mulle on huomenna tulossa 53 cm Cross race pro, oon 172cm pitkä ja inseam 79cm, 3 eri asiantuntijaa suositteli 53cm mallia mulle. Uskoin heitä ja semmoisen tilasin. Tosi hyvään hintaan fun-cornerista, josta myös kerrottiin oikean rungon koon olevan tuo 53cm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kalle H

https://www.cube.eu/en/2017/road-tri...flashred-2017/

Jos kyseessä tuon tuo geometria, niin ei toi mun silmään nyt mitenkään älyttömän lyhyeltä vaikuta. Riippuu tietysti vähän siitä mihin vertaa.

Sokkona jos tuollaisen joutuisin ostamaan 179cm/83cm mitoillani, niin 56 olisi oma valintani 53 olisi kyllä auttamatta lyhyt.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## CamoN

Yllättävän isot rungon pystyputken ja emäputken kulmaerot 53:n ja 56:n välillä. Väittäisin että nuo kaksi runkokokoa ovat selvästi eri tuntuiset ajaa. Mutta joo, mittojen puolesta 56 on varmaan lähempänä jos pyörä tulee "tyypilliseen" cyclocross-käyttöön, 53 mahdollistaisi kisakireän matalan ajoasennon yhdistettynä loivempaan keulakulmaan. Toisaalta kumpikin olisi mahdollistaa säätää hyvin lähelle samoja mittoja - 56 suoralla satulaputkella ohjainkannatin alhaalla kääntyy 53:ssa samaksi asennoksi takajätöllisellä satulatolpalla ja parilla korotinrenkaalla pidemmän ohjainkannattimen alla.

----------


## Mutantti

Cyclocrossi hakusessa. Maastopyörä on, joten haussa pyörä kaikkeen muuhun. Olen saanut jostain päähäni, että rungon pitää olla terästä, voimansiirto 1x11 ja levyjarrut mielellään hydrauliset. Interwebbiä selatessani löysin mielestäni sopivan pyörän, Genesiksen Croix de fer Decaden. Se sattuu olemaan vuosimallia 2016 ja niitä on pirun hankala löytää. Englannista löytyisi yksi kokoa Medium. Osaako joku auttaa ja neuvoa onko se kuitenkin minulle liian iso? Olen 176-177 cm pitkä ja inseam 84 cm. Medium-koossa on mm. 56 cm vaakaputki. Tarkemmat speksit esim. tuolta: https://www.evanscycles.com/genesis-...-bike-EV258261

Muitakin pyöriä saa ehdotella kyseisillä spekseillä. Enemmän siis katu- kuin maastokäyttöön. Hinta mieluusti noin 1300-1800e.

----------


## V-P.V

> Mites ne noita kierteellisiä keskiöitä kuiturunkoihin tekevät? Mikäli olen ymmärtänyt oikein, niin suurimmassa osassa keskiöön on yksinkertaisesti asennettu kierteellinen muhvi. Näin voidaan sanoa, että fillarissa on kierteellinen keskiö, vaikka rakenne periaatteessa vastaa pressfitiä. Näin mm. omassa Bianchissa. Varmaan "oikeampiakin" tapoja on?



Palatakseni vielä aiheeseen. 
Witutus- topicista voi käydä lukemassa miksi pelkästään 'PressFit' sanana, aiheuttaa ihottumaa joillekkin.

----------


## Anok

> Nuista kahdesta, asfaltille ultegra, mutta crossiin sram. Oon jonku asfalttilenkin ajanut cyclon 1*11 vaihteilla ja mielestäni vaihteenvälit on turhan suuret, eli aina ei tunnu löytyvän mieluista vaihdetta ja nopeilla renkailla loppuu välitykset. Sorateillä, poluilla yms tykkään oikein paljon.



Minulla on inflite 9. Jos saisi valita niin ottaisin muuten samanlaisen, mutta eteen vain tuo isompi ratas. Todella harvassa ne kerrat kun pienemmällä olen ajanut, joku todella jyrkkä ylämäki vain. Olisi yksinkertaisempi kun ei olisi turhaan etuvaihtajaa.

Mutta en ottaisi tätä niin että edessä olisi noiden kahden rattaan väliltä jotain.

----------


## Pedalatleten

> Cyclocrossi hakusessa. Maastopyörä on, joten haussa pyörä kaikkeen muuhun. Olen saanut jostain päähäni, että rungon pitää olla terästä, voimansiirto 1x11 ja levyjarrut mielellään hydrauliset. Interwebbiä selatessani löysin mielestäni sopivan pyörän, Genesiksen Croix de fer Decaden. Se sattuu olemaan vuosimallia 2016 ja niitä on pirun hankala löytää. Englannista löytyisi yksi kokoa Medium. Osaako joku auttaa ja neuvoa onko se kuitenkin minulle liian iso? Olen 176-177 cm pitkä ja inseam 84 cm. Medium-koossa on mm. 56 cm vaakaputki. Tarkemmat speksit esim. tuolta: https://www.evanscycles.com/genesis-...-bike-EV258261
> 
> Muitakin pyöriä saa ehdotella kyseisillä spekseillä. Enemmän siis katu- kuin maastokäyttöön. Hinta mieluusti noin 1300-1800e.



Isolta vaikuttaa, mulla on itse 57.2 cm horizontal vaakaputki + 12 cm stemmi ja mittaa on 188 cm ja sen lisäksi melko pitkät käsivarret... taulukoiden mukaan on myös 155 mm headtube, joten tanko jää korkealle (tietysti makuasia).

----------


## Munarello

Aivan niin, nythän alkaakin olla se aika kun sinun piti semmoinen hommata. Seiskasatanen tuntuisi kyllä ihan pätevän oloiselta kapistukselta, tosin se männäviikolla käpistelemäni oli joku ylivuotinen. Laita täysipituiset kuoret jarruvaijereihin jos ne ulkoiset viennit niin pahalta tuntuu. Google kyllä kertoo hintatason noille kiekoille. Tuossa hintaluokassa alkaa jo löytymään vaihtoehtoja muutenkin. Esim Giantin TCX SLR 1 oli jo tosi menevän tuntuinen krossari kun sellaistakin minulle esiteltiin. Ei vaan ole sitä, mitä itse olen hakemassa. Ja jotenkin alkaa itseäni jo vähän mietityttämään alu- vs kuituraami asia kun pyörän hintaa alkaa lähestymään kahtatonnia.

----------


## Ski

Olikohan tämä jo täällä?

No nyt on :
http://bikepacker.com/thoughts-trek-boone/

----------


## Greycap

Mahtaakohan tyylipoliisilta tulla välitöntä putkaalinnaavankeutta jos crossariin laittaa 75 mm stemmin alkuperäisen 90 mm tilalle? Tuntuu että näin alkuun tarvitsisi vähän lyhyempää ohjaamoa ennen kuin ajaja venyy riittävästi, vaakaputki 53,4 cm ja allekirjoittanut 172 cm.

----------


## arctic biker

> Mahtaakohan tyylipoliisilta tulla välitöntä putkaalinnaavankeutta jos crossariin laittaa 75 mm stemmin alkuperäisen 90 mm tilalle? Tuntuu että näin alkuun tarvitsisi vähän lyhyempää ohjaamoa ennen kuin ajaja venyy riittävästi, vaakaputki 53,4 cm ja allekirjoittanut 172 cm.



Ainakin itse armon annan. Ohjaus toki on herkempi mutta nythän on kesä tulossa jotta pitävämpi alusta.

----------


## TERU

Pyörä ja muotipoliisit sallivat tarvittaessa tuon, veikkasin tuohon tarvittavan 100 mm stemmin aiemmin. Spessu on niin vakaa pyörä, että ei tuo huononna oleellisesti ajettavuutta, tankokin taisi olla jo niin compacti kuin mahdollista? Onko säädöt muutoin jo kunnossa, satulan paikka?

----------


## Greycap

Kyllä se sinänsä ihan hyvältä tuntui jo noinkin, ei varsinaisesti liian pitkältä, minä vaan olen niin rautakanki että tarvitsee vähän aloitusapua uuteen asentoon tottumiseen. Aikanaan voi todennäköisesti laittaa tuon 90 mm takaisin mutta alkuun olisi varmasti helpompaa vähän lyhyemmällä kokoonpanolla.

----------


## mackaiweri

Olisiko täällä palstatietäjillä hyviä ehdotuksia 1000-1500e cyclocrossista kevyelle 158cm naiselle. Työmatkaan ja kuntolenkkeilyyn olisi hakusessa. Tottunut ajamaan hybrideillä ja ikääkin 55 vuotta, joten geometrialtaan saisi olla kohtuu rento. Nykyinen hybridi painaa sen about 15kg, joten haussa olisi selkeästi kevyempi fillari (9-10kg). Alustana suurimmaksi osaksi päällystetyt tiet, mutta myös hiekkateitä sattuu jonkun verran matkan varrelle. Runko saisi olla alumiinia ja keula mielellään kuitua. Ja tietenkin täyspitkät lokarit pitäisi saada, koska pyörällä tulisi ajettua joka kelissä keväästä syksyyn. Onko palstalaisilla kokemuksia, että riittäisikö 1x11 tuollaiseen käyttöön, vai pitäisikö mennä 2x10/11-voimansiirrolla.

----------


## Moska

Merida Cx600 pienimmässä koossa 47cm. 1*11, paino n 10 kg, varmaan saa noin 1300€ seuduille. Kokoasiaan voi vielä joku tarkentaa, että olisiko tuo.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Kokoasiaan voi vielä joku tarkentaa, että olisiko tuo.



Mulla on Merida 500 ja runko varmaan on väritystä lukuunottamatta aika sama. 171cm ja 52 runko, joten varmaan tuo koko voisi olla ihan passeli. Itse otin isomman rungon, koska ajelen tuolla vähemmän tosissaan ja työmatkoja. Maantielle on yhden koon pienempi runko, mutta se on sitten ihan eri pyörä ja toinen tarina..

----------


## mackaiweri

> Mulla on Merida 500 ja runko varmaan on väritystä lukuunottamatta aika sama. 171cm ja 52 runko, joten varmaan tuo koko voisi olla ihan passeli. Itse otin isomman rungon, koska ajelen tuolla vähemmän tosissaan ja työmatkoja. Maantielle on yhden koon pienempi runko, mutta se on sitten ihan eri pyörä ja toinen tarina..



 
Joo oikea rungon koko löytyy luultavimmin väliltä 46-49cm, joten tuo menisi siihen haarukkaan. Geometriakin näyttää olevan ihan hyvä. Tuo Sramin Apex -osasarja tuntuisi passelilta tuohon käyttöön, kun hydraulisten jarrujen ja 1x11-voimansiirron vuoksi pyörän ylläpitäiminen ja huoltaminen olisi helppoa. Painokin olisi tuohon hintaluokkaan inhimillinen alle 10kg lokareineen ja polkimineen (Merida ilmoittaa sivuillaan painoksi 9,38kg).

----------


## Nicco

Myös canondale caadx tiagra voisi mennä hintahaarukkaan. 164cm pitkä vaimo ajellut vuoden tyytyväisenä -16 vuoden 44 kokoisella canondalella. Geometria/ merkinnät muuttuneet vuodelle -17 joten vastannee kokoa 46.

----------


## TERU

GT Grade pienin koko, 50 voisi olla melkoisen sopiva, tästä voi katsella ja näitä saa myös suomikauposta.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/gt-grade-al-...ure-road-bike/

----------


## OJ

> Nuista kahdesta, asfaltille ultegra, mutta crossiin sram. Oon jonku asfalttilenkin ajanut cyclon 1*11 vaihteilla ja mielestäni vaihteenvälit on turhan suuret, eli aina ei tunnu löytyvän mieluista vaihdetta ja nopeilla renkailla loppuu välitykset. Sorateillä, poluilla yms tykkään oikein paljon.



Mulla on rossarissa 42x11-28 ja piisaa mukavasti 50 km/h vauhtiin. Hitaammassa vauhdissa välit saattaa välillä ahdistaa, mutta ei mun jaloilla lopu nopeasta päästä katsottuna.

----------


## Moska

> Mulla on rossarissa 42x11-28 ja piisaa mukavasti 50 km/h vauhtiin. Hitaammassa vauhdissa välit saattaa välillä ahdistaa, mutta ei mun jaloilla lopu nopeasta päästä katsottuna.



Mulla on tuossa 40*11-42 ja tuolla jää välit vähän turhan suuriksi maantiellä, mutta ei poluilla.

----------


## JackOja

Mulla on 38x11-32 ja sopii mulle.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Mulla on 40x11-28 ja sopii mulle. Ylämäissä saa joskus vähän punnertaa ja jyrkät alamäet voi lasketella menemään polkematta, mutta tutkimusmatkailuunhan tuo on eikä kadenssien vatvontaan.

----------


## ahuji

Mulla on 52/36 - 11-32. Lokakuussa etuvaihtaja lopetti toimintansa,  joten tuli ajeltua talvi 36 -  11-32 ja hyvin toimi mutta nyt slikseillä kaipaa taas lisää korkeampia välityksiä. Crosschaining rajoittaa vähän 11 ja 32 rattaiden pidempää käyttöä mutta ei silti aiheuta kaipuuta x1 setup piin,  minkä sinänsä saisi etuvaihtajan poistamalla

----------


## gzmi

Onko täällä kellään näitä Trekin Crocketteja tai Booneja? Kahtoin ensin kalliimpia, mutta pääsin ylihte hiilarista, kun ei sen etu painossa ole "kilon vertaa". Ja kun on ekasta cyclosta kyse niin kelpaisi vaikkapa tämä Crockett 9 Disc 56 senttisenä. Saa Englannista tuotuna noin 1600:lla, jotenkin Saksasta ei löydy oikein mistään tätä. Olisi mulle poikkeuksellisen edullinen fillari, mutta kuitenkin vaihdan satulan, stemman ja laitan toiset kiekot nastoja varten, polkimetkin tarvihteee joko SPD tai SL:t niin eihän tuo hyvä hinta haittaa. Sitä miettinyt, että ilmeisesti sielä on jotkut lokarikiinnikkeen paikat, mutta millaiset ja sitten takana ei ole mitään thru axl:iä mitä edessä. Uusissa malleissahan on joissakin myös takana oliko 14 vai 15 mm akselit mitä edessäkin.

http://archive.trekbikes.com/uk/en/2...9_disc/details

Tässä on tämä uusi.
https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p.../2495000-2018/

Sitten on tämä punainen Crockett, jossa olisi Sram Forcet, mutta hintaeroa onkin se 600-800 ecua mistä nyt sitten laittaisi, en tiedä - Ultegrat on tuttuja yli kymmenen vuoden ajalta niin mikäs siinä.
https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/b.../2495000-2017/

Se keltainen Boone niin sen saa 3200:aan Saksasta, mutta ne cantisjarrut ja en ehti mitään kisapeliä.
https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p.../2468000-2017/

Semmosta.

----------


## M. Ouvinen

Tuoreimmassa Tekniikan Maailmassa on muuten Cyclocross-vertailutesti. (Johon otin kuvat...) Hintaluokkana n. 2000 euroa.

https://tekniikanmaailma.fi/muu-tekn...ria-etsimassa/

----------


## gzmi

> Tuoreimmassa Tekniikan Maailmassa on muuten Cyclocross-vertailutesti. (Johon otin kuvat...) Hintaluokkana n. 2000 euroa.
> 
> https://tekniikanmaailma.fi/muu-tekn...ria-etsimassa/



Huomasin, en ole lukenut vielä - voishan se lukea nytten. Nuot fillarivertailut ovat olleet mukavia lukia monia vuosia ja varmasti on kiva tehdä niitä reissujakin.

----------


## ahuji

^^^uudessa crockettissa on 12mm läpiakselit edessä ja takana, mikä näyttää muodostuvan levyjarru maantie/cyclo standardiksi. Vanhassa crockettissa 15mm edessä ja qr takana. Tuo 15mm on aika harvinainen ja jäänee sellaiseksi

----------


## gzmi

> ^^^uudessa crockettissa on 12mm läpiakselit edessä ja takana, mikä näyttää muodostuvan levyjarru maantie/cyclo standardiksi. Vanhassa crockettissa 15mm edessä ja qr takana. Tuo 15mm on aika harvinainen ja jäänee sellaiseksi



Kiitoksia tiedosta, jos kalliimpaa peliä laittaa niin tuo on tärkeä tieto. Olishan se kiva, että napoja saa jatkossakin.

Kahtoo nyt, ennestään on alu hardtail 29,er (2008), aluhiilari maantiepyörä (2006) ja museoikäinen (1997) kylläkin runkoa ja ohjainlaakeria lukuunottamatta täysin uusittu hybridi, todella nopea ja näppärä peli - uuden fillarin tulee olla selkeästi erilainen mitä jo on entisiä heiloja, joita yhtäkään en ole korvaamassa. Ehjä siten joskus laitan uuden hiilarimaantiepyörän sähkövaihtehilla. Aikoinaan päätin, että kun täytän 40 niin laitan kymppitonnin Colnagon, no empä laittanut enkä edes haluaisi. Semmonen 3-4 keur cyclo voisi olla, jos sitä sitten oottelisi syksyä, talvea ja laittaisi sitten, ei se ajamista haittaa.

----------


## TERU

> Tuoreimmassa Tekniikan Maailmassa on muuten Cyclocross-vertailutesti. (Johon otin kuvat...) Hintaluokkana n. 2000 euroa.
> 
> https://tekniikanmaailma.fi/muu-tekn...ria-etsimassa/



Kävin kirjastossa välittömästi lukemassa eikä huono juttu ollutkaan, ei huomauttamista kuvissakaan. Tuosta irtoaa asiaa valintaan niille, jotka aloittelevat tällaisella pyörätyypillä. Mukava tuo oli lukea vaikka syvällä jo olenkin, ei kuitenkaan kisa-ajokkeihin oma suuntaus. Hyvä juttu lehti huomioiden.

----------


## Mohkku

Vaikken yhtään testatuista pyöristä olekaan ajanut, testi vaikuttaa huolellisesti tehdyltä, kuten TM:n pyörätestit muutenkin (joita jostain syystä tällä palstalla väheksytään). Valokuvissakin oli jännä vaikutelma, ilmeisesti luonnonvaloa vastaan laitetun keinovalon ansiosta. Vaivaa on siis nähty niissäkin. Ainoastaan pisteytyksen yhteenlaskeminen on huono juttu, koska kuten tekstissäkin todettiin, Pelago ei välttämättä ole ryhmän huonoin pyörä. Ja kun rengastuksen merkitys on suuri, ominaisuudet muuttuu monilla renkaiden vaihtoa isompienkin päivitysten takia. Seuraavaksi olisikin kiinnostava tutkia sitä, millaisia luonteita pyöristä saa esiin osia vaihtamalla.

----------


## Polun tukko

Kysytääs täälläkin.
Whiten koko-opas näyttää että minulle menisi cx killeristä 54 koko.Pituus n.181cm,inseam 85.
Onko noista kokemusta että onko koot millaisia suhteessa muihin?54 runko whiten mukaan menee 185cm asti?

----------


## OJ

> ^^^uudessa crockettissa on 12mm läpiakselit edessä ja takana, mikä näyttää muodostuvan levyjarru maantie/cyclo standardiksi. Vanhassa crockettissa 15mm edessä ja qr takana. Tuo 15mm on aika harvinainen ja jäänee sellaiseksi



Voipi olla, mutta maastopuolella 15mm etuakseleita on aika paljon vielä 2017 malleissa. Kyllä noi saa aina toimimaan kunnes joku myyntimies keksii, että boost pitää saada maantielle ja CX:ään. 12mm ei tietenkään ole mikään parempi ratkaisu, vaan ainoastaan erilainen, rahan käyttöä lisäävä ratkaisu.

----------


## Mattia

^^En tiedä onko geo sinnepäonkään, mutta miulla on (181/83) CX Pro mallista koko 54, talvistemminä 90 mm/ 12 astetta. Syksyllä stemmi oli 110/ 6 ast. Toimii.

Ajoin kokeeksi kaverin (185/ 87) 56 kokoista ja totesin sen itselleni liian pitkäksi.

----------


## thunder

En tiedä onko mitään apua, mutta oma white killer on kokoa 52. Omat mitat 174/82. 100 millisellä stemmillä ajoasento tuntui hitusen pitkältä. Olisin siihenkin varmaan tottunut, mutta vaihdoin siihen 90 mm stemmin ja ajoasento on nyt ns. spot on. Muutaman päivän ajojen jälkeen täytyy todeta, että tuo white on hyvä pyörä alle tonnilla.

----------


## Blackborow

> ^^^uudessa crockettissa on 12mm läpiakselit edessä ja takana, mikä näyttää muodostuvan levyjarru maantie/cyclo standardiksi. Vanhassa crockettissa 15mm edessä ja qr takana. Tuo 15mm on aika harvinainen ja jäänee sellaiseksi



15x100mm akseli on maastopuolella varmasti yleisin etuakseli nykyään, joten eipä tuon takia tarvitse huolehtia, että esim. sopivia napoja ei löytyisi.

----------


## Dille Vallaton

Minä niin mieleni pahoitin Tietäjän syrjinnästä. Sanoisin sitä alaikäisten ja alipainoisten rasismiksi. Toivottavasti nimimerkki ei kuitenkaan ymmärrä mitä kirjoittaa, vaan kyseessä on pikkupoika joka pääsee nettiin sillä välillä kun äiti kiristää apupyöriä. Täytän tänä vuonna 50 ja olen tukeva. Omasta mielestäni kyllä vahva.  Nyt on siis kuitenkin pakko lopettaa, koska olen raakki tähän hienoon harrastukseen.

----------


## ahuji

> 15x100mm akseli on maastopuolella varmasti yleisin etuakseli nykyään, joten eipä tuon takia tarvitse huolehtia, että esim. sopivia napoja ei löytyisi.



Niin napoja.. Entäs valmiita etupyöriä joissa on cc käyttöön sopiva vanne ja napa. Harva niitä kiekkoja rakentaa. Kiekkoseteissä tuo yhdistelmä myös aiheuttanee myös harmaita hiuksia.

----------


## timpe

> Niin napoja.. Entäs valmiita etupyöriä joissa on cc käyttöön sopiva vanne ja napa. Harva niitä kiekkoja rakentaa. Kiekkoseteissä tuo yhdistelmä myös aiheuttanee myös harmaita hiuksia.



Käytännössä isot napavalmistajat menneet jo helposti vaihdettaviin napa-adaptereihin, joilla navan saa vaihdettua QR-9-12-15 mm käden käänteessä ja sitä kautta valmiskiekot käytettävissä hyvin erilaisissa kokoonpanoissa. 
esim. DT Swissillä kaikki navat tällaisia (https://www.dtswiss.com/Accessories/End-cap-solution-Road)

----------


## gzmi

> Käytännössä isot napavalmistajat menneet jo helposti vaihdettaviin napa-adaptereihin, joilla navan saa vaihdettua QR-9-12-15 mm käden käänteessä ja sitä kautta valmiskiekot käytettävissä hyvin erilaisissa kokoonpanoissa. 
> esim. DT Swissillä kaikki navat tällaisia (https://www.dtswiss.com/Accessories/End-cap-solution-Road)



Kiitos Timpe, mä aattelen uudelleen tuota toimituksineen 1600 € Englannista tuota Trek Crockett 9 Disc 2016:ta, tuntuu vaan hinta nyt tärkeemmältä. Ja on kaksi keskiöratasta, ei kai sekään nyt haittaa, vaik' ei ole uusimpien suuntauksien mukainen fillari. Laittaa ensi kerralla sitten kalliimpaa. Aina jos oottaa uutta vuotta ja nykyisiä silloin halvemmalla.

EDIT: ostin fillarin ja PayPalilla maksu, oli £ 1299 + 90 toimituksesta Suomeen. Sillä mentähän ja toiset kiekot laitetahan. Iso kiitos selvennyksestä, jäi hyvä mieli. Eiköhän ole hyvästi soiva peli.

----------


## Greycap

Nyt kävi jotenkin pöljästi, taisin rikkoa fysiikan lait... vaihdoin sen 90 mm stemmin koemielessä 80 mm malliin, pyörästä tuntui tulevan vakaampi ja muutenkin paremmin ohjattava. Eihän se nyt ihan näin pitänyt mennä mutta meni kuitenkin. Samoilla vauhdeilla vaihdoin siihen vielä maasturin satulan, puristit tukehtukoot hiilikuitulastuihinsa, ja siitähän tuli hyvinkin ajettava kokonaisuus. Pienistä asioista se joskus on kiinni.

No niin, perusasiat kunnossa, nyt voi alkaa virittää. Jos yhtään itseäni tunnen niin kohta siinä on 1x10 vaihteisto maastovaihtajalla, kiekot uusittu ja varmaan jotain muutakin kivaa.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## sentier

Eilen tuli haettua hi5bikestä kona jake, pääsiäisen kun on, niin keltaisena. Ensimmäinen cyclocross minulle.

----------


## TERU

^^Hyvin valittu runko oikean kokoisena jättää riittävästi hienosäätövaraa parhaan ajonautinnon saavuttamiseksi. 
Samoin olen omassani kokenut, jokainen metri on miellyttävää, nautinnollista ajaa, siis välineen puolesta, eihän se muutoin sohvalla löhöilyä voita. Kaikki kivat jutut jo säädetty.   :Hymy:

----------


## TERU

> Eilen tuli haettua hi5bikestä kona jake, pääsiäisen kun on, niin keltaisena. Ensimmäinen cyclocross minulle.



Onnea uudelle pyörälle! Jake onkin mukavan näköinen nykyisin.

----------


## sentier

Tänää tehty jakella ensimmäinen parin kympin koelenkki. Hiekkatien ajamiin ei oo tuntunu ikinä noin hauskalta. 
Mut nyt tää amatööripöräilijä kaipaisi vähän apuja säätöjen kanssa. Eli pyörä on kokoa 54, kuski 179. Satulan korkeus sopiva ja silmämääräisesti vaaterissa, mutta kahvoja vasten yläotteella ajaessa meinaa kokoajan liukua satulalta eteenpäin. Mistähän tota lähtis säätelemään?

----------


## TERU

Satulan täsmällinen vaaka-asento sopii kun ajoasento on hyvin matala maantiepyörämäinen. Krossarissa monesti vähän korkeampi ja siitä syystä satulan nokka voi olla hitusen korkeammalla, samoin jotku satulat vaativat saman. Säätöjä joutuu tai saa hakea vielä pitkänkin ajan jälkeen, ne vaan pienenevät koko ajan mitaltaan.

----------


## sentier

> Satulan täsmällinen vaaka-asento sopii kun ajoasento on hyvin matala maantiepyörämäinen. Krossarissa monesti vähän korkeampi ja siitä syystä satulan nokka voi olla hitusen korkeammalla, samoin jotku satulat vaativat saman. Säätöjä joutuu tai saa hakea vielä pitkänkin ajan jälkeen, ne vaan pienenevät koko ajan mitaltaan.



Kiitos. Täytyy tuo kokeilla ensimmäisenä.

----------


## johnny73

Tänään ostettu xxl:stä merica cx600 1199€.  Rahat eivät riittäneet parempaan, toivottavasti on kelpo peli.  1500€ cannondalea tuli myös testailtua, mutta mekaaniset jarrut harmittivat kun olen ajanut maasturilla jo pitkään hydraulisilla.
Siistin näköinen paketti on myös merida  :Hymy: .  Onko vinkkiä mistä ja minkä malliset vanteet kannattaisi ostaa slicks renkaita varten

----------


## Roko

Fulcrum racing 5 on pysynyt 100 kilosen alla suorana yhtä rotvallia lukuunottamatta maantiellä 5000 km, että jos halvalla haluat mennä eikä paino ole ihan justiinsa niin suosittelen. Laakerit olen vaihtanut edestä kerran ja konelaakerien vaihto oli superhelppoa.

----------


## Moska

> Tänään ostettu xxl:stä merica cx600 1199€.  Rahat eivät riittäneet parempaan, toivottavasti on kelpo peli.  1500€ cannondalea tuli myös testailtua, mutta mekaaniset jarrut harmittivat kun olen ajanut maasturilla jo pitkään hydraulisilla.
> Siistin näköinen paketti on myös merida .  Onko vinkkiä mistä ja minkä malliset vanteet kannattaisi ostaa slicks renkaita varten



Mulla on nyt pari tonnia ajettu samanlaisella, ketjut vaihdoin tänään ja etujarrupalat viistin melko uutena kun kiljuivat. Olen tykännyt kyllä.

----------


## johnny73

Kiitos vinkeistä.  Oletko Moska varustellut pyörää jotenkin?

----------


## Jami2003

Mites lokarit, kannattaako ottaa pois kevään kuiville keleille. Laitoin omaan cyclottimeen lokarit välittömästi paikalleen kun ostin ja nyt kun ajelee sillä maantielenkkejä on herännyt mieleen lokareiden ilmanvastukselliset vastustukset.

----------


## MacKonte

> Mites lokarit, kannattaako ottaa pois kevään kuiville keleille. Laitoin omaan cyclottimeen lokarit välittömästi paikalleen kun ostin ja nyt kun ajelee sillä maantielenkkejä on herännyt mieleen lokareiden ilmanvastukselliset vastustukset.



Samaa mietin viime keväänä, mutta oikulliset säät painoivat enemmän kuin mahdollinen ilmanvastus. Lenkki saattoi alkaa auringonpaisteessa, mutta matkalle osui parikin sadekuuroa. Lokarit pitivät miehen ja pyörän puhtaampana. Siispä epävakaiden kelien vuoksi pidän lokarit cyclossa. Maantiepyörässä ei lokareita ole ja sillä ajetaan sitten vain poutapäivinä  :Hymy:

----------


## Jami2003

Täytyy siis jatkaa lokareilla. Mulla sama tilanne maantiepyörässä. Tähän aikaan vuodesta maantiepyörä vaatii vain kuljetusta tuonne asfaltti tien varteen kilometrin verran. Se ja talvikenkien puute aiheuttaa ettei maantielenkit varsinaisella pyörällä ihan heti ala  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> Mites lokarit, kannattaako ottaa pois kevään kuiville keleille...







> ...pidän lokarit cyclossa....







> Täytyy siis jatkaa lokareilla....



 :Sekaisin: 

Kuuntelet _yhden_ mielipiteen etkä malta odottaa muita näkemyksiä edes puolta tuntia  :Leveä hymy: 

Entäpä jos minä sanon, että ilman muuta lokarit pois? Itsehän en käytä lainkaan joten en ymmärrä miksi niitä etenkään kuivilla keleillä käyttäisi.

----------


## Moska

> Kiitos vinkeistä.  Oletko Moska varustellut pyörää jotenkin?



Talven oli gravdaalit renkaina ja valot kiinni, muuten vakio. Liukkaampi liikkeiset sorarenkaat pitäisi hommata, mutta nyt vie toinen pyörä enemmän huomiota.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Kuuntelet _yhden_ mielipiteen etkä malta odottaa muita näkemyksiä edes puolta tuntia



Varsin usein muiden mielipiteitä kysytään ikään kuin muodon vuoksi, vain vahvistamaan omaa käsitystä tai jo tehtyä päätöstä. Silloinhan riittää yksi ainoa samansuuntainen mielipide. Ja jos ensin tulee vastakkaisia, odotetaan kunnes tulee se ensimmäinen tukeva mielipide ja lyödään asia lukkoon vasta sitten.

Lokareista ei suurimmassa osassa ajoja - eli poislukien jotkut hankalimmat talvikelit ja pahimmat mutapolut - ole muuta haittaa kuin hiukan suurempi ilmanvastus ja hiukan vähemmänm ärhäkkä ulkonäkö. Jos ei esimerkiksi putoa porukkalenkeiltä ensin mainitun takia, se ei muodostu kynnyskysymykseksi eikä viimeksi mainittu ole erityinen ongelma riittävän itsetunnon omaavalle tai siihen käänteiseen snobismiin taipuvaiselle kuskille.

PS Tai onhan totta että yleensä ilman lokareita saa mahtumaan "yhtä kokoa" leveämmät renkaat, mistä voi kieltämättä olla hyötyä. Ja jonkinlainen pieni mahdollisuus on myös siihen että keppi joka ei olisi osunut vääntämään takavaihtajaa solmuun hyppää jonnekin pahaan väliin lokareiden takia.

----------


## Mohkku

En tiedä miten slickseillä, mutta jo kevyesti kuvioitu rengas nostaa syliin ja juomapulloon kuivallakin kelillä hiekkaa ainakin soratiellä (siellähän krossarilla varsinkin poutapäivinä on mukava ajella), joten ei ole käynyt mielessäkään lokareista luopuminen, eikä ainakaan niiden kanssa eestaas puljaaminen.

Onkohan olemassa mitattua tietoa lokareiden vaikutuksesta keskinopeuteen eli puhutaanko nyt suuruusluokasta, mikä häviää mittaustarkkuuden kohinaan ja suurin vaikutus on ulkoisesta olemuksesta johtuvat henkiset jutut?

----------


## kuovipolku

Monien guruna kunnioittaman tai vain asiallisena ja ennakkoluulottomana pitämän Jan Heinen artikkelin "Aerodynamics of Real-World Bicycles" mukaan "Well-mounted metal fenders do not affect the bike’s aerodynamics. The  front section of each fender shields the tire and reduces the wind  resistance, while the rear fender increases the aerodynamic drag. The  two effects cancel each other." Tähän tulokseen hän päätyi tuulitunnelissa suorittamansa testin jälkeen.

Subjektiivinen tuntemus on ettei vaikutus ole huomattavaa luokkaa. Sivarissa voi ajatella että tuulella on ikävän paljon tarttumapinta-alaa, mutta sekin saattaa olla enemmän pelkkä väsymyksen aiheuttama mielikuva kuin tosiasiallisesti vauhtia alentava tekijä.

Kuitenkin väittäisin että porukkalenkillä voi huomata että tietyissä tilanteissa joissa ilmanvastus äkisti kasvaa joutuu tekemään enemmän töitä kuin lokareitta ajava kaverinsa. Tosin niissäkin saattaa vaikuttaa enemmän oma kovin epäaero ajoasento ja jaloista puuttuvat beaufortit.

PS Juolahti mieleen vielä yksi lokareiden haittapuoli: renkaiden, etenkin takarenkaan, kuntoa ja niihin tarttuneita tai kaivautuneita kivensiruja on hankalampi tarkkailla eli melkeinpä pitää kääntää pyörä kumipuoli ylöspäin.

PPS Vielä yksi: jos cyclon geometria aiheuttaa ns. toe overlappia, lokarit voimistavat ilmiötä eli kengänkärki osuu oikein tiukoissa käännöksissä lokariin, mikä tosin ei yleensä aiheuta muuta kuin sen että joko pääsee ikävä ääni tai herkemmin toimiva lokarin aisan turvakiinnike irtoaa ja sen joutuu painamaa uudelleen kiinni.

----------


## MacKonte

On tietysti lokareita ja sitten on lokareita. Useampia olen kokeillut ja kokeilujen perusteella en istuta yhteenkään pyörään kuin SKS Commuter-sarjan lokasuojia. Ovat kevyet, tyylikkäät (jos näin voi sanoa) ja kestävät. Eivätkä rämise tai putoile. Ei ole tarvis irrotella, kun eivät häiritse ajamista. 

http://www.mackonte.com/IMG_8324.JPG

Keväisin asfaltillakin on niin paljon hiekkaa ja pölyä, että juomapullon saa pestä lokasuojien kanssakin. Ilman lokasuojia saa pestä paljon muutakin...

----------


## Jami2003

Joo mulla on hyvin istuvat täyslokarit ja enhän mä oikeasti niitä varmaan pois ole ottamassa vaikka mitä sanoisitte  :Hymy:  

Kunhan on tullut pyöräillessä mieleen ja tietysti jos jollain löytyisi oikein kovia argumentteja saattaisi jopa harkita. 

Eniten lokarit haittaa kunnon maastoajossa mitä ei sitten enää ole tullutkaan harrastettua cyclolla...

Eli jos ei löytyisi maastopyörää ja maantiepyörää niin varmaan ajaisin itsekin ilman...

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Itse ratkaisin lokariongelman näin:

Merida 500 lokareilla. Ajot pääasiassa työmatkaa ja märän kelin lenkkejä.

BMC Crossmachine CX01 ilman lokareita. Ajot kuivalla kelillä hiekkatielenkkiä ja helppoja polkuja.

Kyllä maailmaan aina pyöriä mahtuu  :Hymy:

----------


## Kalle H

oho... tuplat tuli

----------


## Kalle H

Mulla on kanssa erikseen maantietykki, joten cyclossa olen pitänyt lokarit 99,9% ajasta paikallaan. Pari kertaa on tullut ns. huti, kun otin innoissani lokarit pois cyclosta.

1) Mukavat pakkaskelit oli kestäneet pari viikko ja ennusteet näytti pakkasta, joten ajattelin, että nyt on kiva ottaa lokari talveksi pois, koska eihän niitä talvella tarvita. Noh, siinä sitten tuli heti seuraavalla viikolla joku ilmatilan inversio ja kelit meni plussalle, jonka seurauksena selkä, perse ja takareidet olivat aivan märkänä/jäässä, kun heitin talvista +30km hyötyajolenkkiä. Laitoin siten lokarit takaisin ja siinä ne saikin olla paikallaan koko talven.

2) Viime kesänä otin lokarit pois, kun lähdin ajelemaan vauhdikkaampaa GG-rallia. Noh, tuo setti meni ihan mukavasti mutta seuraavalla viikolla töihin ajaessa sitten satoikin taas vettä, jonka seurauksena koko fillari oli taas ihan märkä ja ketjut/voimansiirto olivat huuhtoutuneet voitelusta. Laitoimpa sitten lokarit takas ja siinä ne saivat olla loppu kesän/syksyn.

Kaippa sitä pitää taas tänä kesänä käydä parit vaudikkaammat GG-lenkit heittämässä ilman lokareita, mutta pitää kyllä muistaa laittaa ne heti takas. Jos Cyclo/GG olisi vain ns. harrastepyöränä, niin ehkä jollain pikalokeilla tms. pärjäisi, mutta kun fillarilla ajaa hyötyajoa lähes päivittää on kiinteät lokari aivan must have -juttu.

Mulla on tossa Konassa (Private Jake) SKS:sän Bluemelsit, jotka on kyllä todella tukevat, mutta agressiivisemmassa ajossa ne pikkusen tärisee esim. huonommalla hiekkatiellä.

Eli cyclo on mun fillareista ainoa, jossa on lokarit - maasturissa (täpäri) tai maantiepyörässä niitä ei ole (eikä tule).

edit: Käyttäjän Sotanorsu666 ratkaisu on kyllä aika kingi. Pitäsikö sitä itsekkin hankkia vielä joku hieno hiilari crossari ns. harrasteajoon =)

----------


## Ile72

Moro,

Kauhea fillarikuume taas vaihteeksi. Tampereen Nippeli taitaa olla ostopaikka jommalle kummalle Merida 500(1299€)tai Focus Mares 105 al(1790€). http://www.nippeli.fi/polkupyorat/cyclocross
Työmatkaa 25km suunnittelin kerran pari viikkoon. En jaksa heti uskoa, että tulee talvella ajettua. Hydrauliset jarrut kyllä himottaa joten onko se vain ostettava toi Focus? Toki pitää koeajaa kun Meridan 52 koko voi olla just passeli kun Focuksen 51 karvan pieni, oon 172/82cm.
Onko syytä miksi en ostais kalliimpaa jos se ei oo pieni?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> edit: Käyttäjän Sotanorsu666 ratkaisu on kyllä aika kingi. Pitäsikö sitä itsekkin hankkia vielä joku hieno hiilari crossari ns. harrasteajoon =)



Itse olin pitkään haaveillut tuollaisesta vähän paremmasta crossarista, mutta järki on aina sanonut ei, koska crossarilla mennään työmatkat ja muutkin hyötyajot, joten peruspyörä lokareilla on tyydyttänyt tarpeet tähän asti. Nyt tuli kuitenkin sauma hankkia tuo bmc aika sopivasti ja kotonakin tuo viidennen pyörän hankinta ymmärrettiin ainakin jollain tasolla, joten ei muuta kuin kättä taskuun ja pyörä kotiin. Sen vähän mitä olen kerennyt tuolla ajamaan, niin on menty kyllä hymy huulilla ja hetkeäkään ei ole kaduttanut, ainakaan sen jälkeen kun tuolla ajoi ekan kerran, eli kyllä se hintaero tuntuu muuallakin kuin lompakossa.

----------


## ranttis

> Jos Cyclo/GG olisi vain ns. harrastepyöränä, niin ehkä jollain pikalokeilla tms. pärjäisi, mutta kun fillarilla ajaa hyötyajoa lähes päivittää on kiinteät lokari aivan must have -juttu.



Näitä kuuluisia mielipide asioita. Itsellä on pikalokarit päivittäisessä ympärivuoden kommutointikäytössä olevassa cyclossa enkä kaipaa kiinteitä. Pyörällä tulee lenkkiäkin jonkin verran ajettua sillon kun maantiepyörä ei ole kätevä. Olen varsin tyytyväinen SKS Blade (tarkempaa mallia en just muista mutta se kapeampi versio eikä ne maastomammutit) lokarien toimivuuteen. Totta kyllä että eipä noita pois tule kovin usein otettua muuta kuin takalokaria heitettyä lainaan maantiepyörään.

----------


## Kalle H

> Itse olin pitkään haaveillut tuollaisesta vähän paremmasta crossarista, mutta järki on aina sanonut ei, koska crossarilla mennään työmatkat ja muutkin hyötyajot, joten peruspyörä lokareilla on tyydyttänyt tarpeet tähän asti.



Hyvähän se on nyt on ihmisellä fillareita olla, ei siinä mitään väärää ole  :Sarkastinen:  Olen itse tyydyttänyt tuota krossarin tuunausta vanteilla, joita on nyt kertynyt kaikkiaan 5kpl. Koitetaan näillä nyt pärjätä hetken aikaa, tosin nythän sitä on kiekkoja valmiina, jos joku herkku runko tulee eteen.





> Näitä kuuluisia mielipide asioita.



Näitähän nämä juuri on  :Vink:  Itse olen tosin ensimmäistä kertaa todella tyytyväinen lokareihin, monien pikalokereiden jälkeen. Nämä SKS:ssän kiinteät ovat ensimmäiset johon mahtuu 40mm renkaat kunnolla, selkä pysyy puhtaana, voimansiirto pystyy puhtaa, koko fillari pystyy huomattavan siistinä verrattuna aikaisempaa... en siis ole itse enää palaamassa takaisin.

Oikeastaan ainoat paikat johon tulee joskus vielä kuraa/vettä on kengän kärjet. Tämäkin tapahtuu oikeasti vain silloin, kun dippaa kovempaa syvään lätäkköön.

----------


## Blackborow

Mulla ei oo cyclossa lokareita....

----------


## Willie

> Itse ratkaisin lokariongelman näin:
> 
> Merida 500 lokareilla. Ajot pääasiassa työmatkaa ja märän kelin lenkkejä.
> 
> BMC Crossmachine CX01 ilman lokareita. Ajot kuivalla kelillä hiekkatielenkkiä ja helppoja polkuja.
> 
> Kyllä maailmaan aina pyöriä mahtuu



Sopiiko udella minkälaiset lokarit olet asentanut Meridaan? Ainakin 2015 mallissa näytti olevan hieman normaalista poikkeavat kiinnikkeet rungossa, enkä ole  löytänyt niihin suoraan käypäsiä lokareita. Mitkä tahansa menee toki pienellä askartelulla.

----------


## gzmi

> Moro,
> 
> Kauhea fillarikuume taas vaihteeksi. Tampereen Nippeli taitaa olla ostopaikka jommalle kummalle Merida 500(1299€)tai Focus Mares 105 al(1790€). http://www.nippeli.fi/polkupyorat/cyclocross
> Työmatkaa 25km suunnittelin kerran pari viikkoon. En jaksa heti uskoa, että tulee talvella ajettua. Hydrauliset jarrut kyllä himottaa joten onko se vain ostettava toi Focus? Toki pitää koeajaa kun Meridan 52 koko voi olla just passeli kun Focuksen 51 karvan pieni, oon 172/82cm.
> Onko syytä miksi en ostais kalliimpaa jos se ei oo pieni?



Hei mites tuo Trek mitä on tulossa mulle, sitä saa 52:na. On siinä paremmat osat mitä Focuksessa. Kysyin tänään Englannista milloin mun fillari lähtee, niin sanoivat, että huomenna ja mennee viikko Suomeen. Jee! https://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/11...oal-white.aspx

----------


## Jami2003

BMC Crossmachinen hankkiminen lokarittomaksi krossariksi lokarillisen rinnalle on kyllä tosipyöräilijän ratkaisu lokariongelmaan. Iso peukku sille  :Hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Sopiiko udella minkälaiset lokarit olet asentanut Meridaan? Ainakin 2015 mallissa näytti olevan hieman normaalista poikkeavat kiinnikkeet rungossa, enkä ole  löytänyt niihin suoraan käypäsiä lokareita. Mitkä tahansa menee toki pienellä askartelulla.



Nyt on kiinni Curanan lokarit ja sitä ennen oli ihan tavalliset muoviset. Curanat varmaan vaihtuu vielä vähän pidempiin ja vähemmän rämiseviin tupla-aisallisiin. Takanahan on ihan normaalit paikat lokareille, mutta edessä vähän erikoiset. Edestä kiinnitys tulee etuhaarukan alaosaan, joten ensin pitää poistaa tuo L-kiinnike ja sen jättämä reikä toimii kiinnitysreikänä. Aisapaikatkin ovat vähän oudot, mutta niihin löytyi adapterit Suomen Polkupyörätukusta mitkä ruuvataan haarukkaan aisan kiinnityspisteisiin ja niissä on kierteet mihin sitten aisat saa ns. normaalisti kiinni.

----------


## Ile72

> Hei mites tuo Trek mitä on tulossa mulle, sitä saa 52:na. On siinä paremmat osat mitä Focuksessa. Kysyin tänään Englannista milloin mun fillari lähtee, niin sanoivat, että huomenna ja mennee viikko Suomeen. Jee! https://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/11...oal-white.aspx



Ei heti osunu speksit silmiin. Mitäs tolle tulee hintaa tänne toimitettuna? Semmonen 1500 oli se noin budjetti.

----------


## Kalle H

> Noissa 1x11 pyörissä on rungossa reikä etuvaihtajalle. Jos valmistaja ei usko 1x11:n niin en sitten minäkään.



Tää 1x vs. 2x vääntö rupeaa olemaan lähes yhtä väsynyttä​ kuin keskiötyyppien tai kaapelivetojen välisen "paremmuuden" hakeminen. Aivan turhaa puuhaa, kun lopulta jokaisen omat henkilökohtaiset tarpeet ratkaisee. Kaikissa systeemissä on omat edut ja haitat.

Pahinta näissä on se, että mm välityskeskustelua käydään monesti ilman, että otetaan lainkaan huomioon käyttötarkoitusta, kuntoa tai etu-/takaratas comboja. Sama homma mm. Pressfittien kanssa. Monella tuntuu olevan asenteena "kokeilematta paskaa", vaikka mitään kokemusta ei ole.

Itse ajelen tyytyväisenä 1x, pressfit ja sisäisten kaapelien kanssa, vaikka tämän pitäisi olla juttujen mukaan lähes mahdotonta.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## CamoN

> Tää 1x vs. 2x vääntö rupeaa olemaan lähes yhtä väsynyttä​ kuin keskiötyyppien tai kaapelivetojen välisen "paremmuuden" hakeminen. Aivan turhaa puuhaa, kun lopulta jokaisen omat henkilökohtaiset tarpeet ratkaisee. Kaikissa systeemissä on omat edut ja haitat.



Katsos, toiset vaan tietää paremmin kuin toiset. Siinä on turha huudella jos on jo valmiiksi päätetty, että kaikki muut ovat väärässä.

----------


## Noklas

Mitä mieltä olette Gitanesta? Esim. tämä on noin 999€ http://www.gitane.com/rapid-ad-sora-...tail-7-62.html. Kivan näköinen runko.

----------


## johnny73

Eka lenkki 25km taka merida cx600:lla, kaikki pelasi moitteettomasti ja olin vaihdeväleihin tyytyväinen.  Perse tuli kipeäksi :Irvistys: , säädin kotiin tullessa satulan vatupassilla suoraksi, oli 2-3mm pystyssä.
Varusteltuna tuli painoa pyörään 10,9kg  (lokarit, polkimet, gps mittari ja juomateline)
tyytyväinen olen ainakin vielä ja tykkään ulkonäöstä.  
Pikku ongelma on autotallissa säilytys kun ei ole jalkaa.  Täytyy varmaan käydä ostamassa jonkinlainen teline!, mitä te käytätte?   Ja mitkä renkaat kannattaisi hankkia asfaltilla ajamista varten?

----------


## huotah

^Tällaisia Pron telineitä löytyy muutama omasta tallista, olen ollut tyytyväinen eikä hintakaan ole mielestäni paha (25-40 euroa tjsp. paikallisesta kivijalasta).

----------


## Moska

Mulla on paikallisesta halpahallista ostettuja seinään ruuvattavia telineitä, joihin pyörän saa roikkumaan vaakaputkesta. Kuvaa ei ole nyt tarjolla 😕

----------


## kuovipolku

https://gearpatrol.com/2017/04/04/le...-slx-images/#1

----------


## Mohkku

> Katsos, toiset vaan tietää paremmin kuin toiset. Siinä on turha huudella jos on jo valmiiksi päätetty, että kaikki muut ovat väärässä.



Tai sitten kyse on haluttomuudesta ottaa tiettyjä riskejä ja sehän on mukava yhdistää väärässä olemiseen. 

Mutta kuka osaisi sanoa, mikä olisi mahdollisimman hyvä krossarin runko tekniseen maastoon? Vaikka painonjakaumassa on maasturiin verrattuna vain parin prosenttiyksikön ero, ajotuntumassa eroa on kuin yöllä ja päivällä. Kovinkaan korkeasta portaasta alas ajaminen ei tunnu viisaalta, mutta edelleen ajatus maastokelpoisesta krossarista kytee mielessä. Vai pitääkö se rakentaa esim. täysjäykästä maasturista, jossa toe overlap tulee käytännössä automaattisesti riittävän suureksi ja ehkä osittain samasta syystä maastokelpoisuuskin on ihan eri tasolla kuin n. 600 mm mitoilla? Jos vanhaan 26 runkoon saisi n. 47 mm renkailla 27,5" kiekot, voisi se olla hauska _polku_pyörä. Ongelmana on vain löytää tuollainen levyjarrullisena.

----------


## johnny73

Kiitos *huotah* vinkistä, laitoin rosebikeista tilaukseen 16,62€ ja zefalin peilin, jonka saa ohjaustankoon tai runkoon kiinnitettyä.  Olen tottunut, että voi katsoa taaksepäin peilistä kun ajaa maantiellä (rekka kun tulee niin voi valmistua siihen).

Tuosta maastokelpoisuudesta meridan kohdalta ei ainakaan kovin hyviä kokemuksia, pirun kovalta keula vaikuttaa hiekkatien nimismiehenkiharoissa.

----------


## Moska

> Kiitos *huotah* vinkistä, laitoin rosebikeista tilaukseen 16,62€ ja zefalin peilin, jonka saa ohjaustankoon tai runkoon kiinnitettyä.  Olen tottunut, että voi katsoa taaksepäin peilistä kun ajaa maantiellä (rekka kun tulee niin voi valmistua siihen).
> 
> Tuosta maastokelpoisuudesta meridan kohdalta ei ainakaan kovin hyviä kokemuksia, pirun kovalta keula vaikuttaa hiekkatien nimismiehenkiharoissa.



Samanlaisia huomioita tuli itsellä, kun laitoin nastarenkaille maantiepaineet, mutta vähän pienemmillä kyyti paranee huomattavasti.

----------


## Kalle H

> Mutta kuka osaisi sanoa, mikä olisi mahdollisimman hyvä krossarin runko tekniseen maastoon? Vaikka painonjakaumassa on maasturiin verrattuna vain parin prosenttiyksikön ero, ajotuntumassa eroa on kuin yöllä ja päivällä.



Itse olen kanssa käynyt Crossarilla ja 40mm renkailla muutaman kerran hassuttelemassa poluilla, mutta kyllähän tuollainen crossari on melko kiikkerä peli ainakin täällä Pirkanmaalla, jossa maastopolut on pääosin täynnä isoja kiviä ja juuria. Ehkä suurin ongelma tossa oman pyöräni kohdalla on tuo melko matala ajoasento, joka on säädetty enemmänkin Gravel-ajoon, kuin varsinaiseen CX- tai -maastoajoon.

Mulla itsellä siis ajoasento on tossa Crossarissa huomattavasti matalampi ja painopiste on huomattavasti edempänä kuin maasturissa.

Itse kuvittelisin, että On Onen avaruuskana voisi olla aika kiva vaihtoehto. Tohon kun laittais jonkun fiksun 44cm leveän droppitangon ja droppi satulatolpan kiinni, niin maastossa pärjäisi jo varmaan aika mukavasti. Tosin itses olen nyt tottunut ajamaan maastossa 27+ täpärillä, joten tuollaisella täysjäykällä pitäisi opetella ajotyyli uusiksi.

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBOOSPC...ike-275-wheels

Myös Cannondale Slate voisi olla aika hauska peli.
http://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/Pro...e-16951ab30eea

p.s. Mä en oo koskaan itse ymmärtänyt noita monstercross -pyöriä, mutta joku tuollaisella nyt kuitenkin viehättää. Avaruuskana saattaisi lähteä runkosettinä tilauskeen, jos hinta painuu sinne 500€ tuntumaan. Myös tuollaiset 45-50mm renkaat pikkuisen kiinnostaa 27,5" vanteiden kanssa, mutta niitä ei tainnut olla ainakaan vielä saatavilla maastokuviolla. Esim. wtb horizon on ihan kivan näköinen rangas, mutta maastohommissa saisi kyllä olla enemmän kuviota.

----------


## kuovipolku

> (...) Vai pitääkö se rakentaa esim. täysjäykästä maasturista, jossa toe overlap tulee käytännössä automaattisesti riittävän suureksi _(...)_



Useimmat lukijat lienevät ymmärtäneet että tarkoitat tässä jotain aivan muuta kuin kirjoitit, mutta meitä muiden lapsuksista kohtuuttoman paljon nauttivia ja ns. pahantahtoisia lukijoita varten voisit kenties selventää ettei sinulla sittenkään ole tässä kohtaa poikkeuksellisen persoonallisia geometriamieltymyksiä tai ettet ole ymmärtänyt termiä "toe overlap" väärin.

----------


## Mohkku

> Useimmat lukijat lienevät ymmärtäneet että tarkoitat tässä jotain aivan muuta kuin kirjoitit, mutta meitä muiden lapsuksista kohtuuttoman paljon nauttivia ja ns. pahantahtoisia lukijoita varten voisit kenties selventää ettei sinulla sittenkään ole tässä kohtaa poikkeuksellisen persoonallisia geometriamieltymyksiä tai ettet ole ymmärtänyt termiä "toe overlap" väärin.



Kiitos. Front-center on kai oikea. Noin käy kun maalainen yrittää ameriikkaa.

----------


## mesku

> Tässä GT Graden kuitumallissa ei ole kierteitä keskiössä, mutta nelikanttikammet on. Varmasti kiva ja edullinen päivitettävä, tuo keskiö kampineen.
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/gt-grade-car...ure-road-bike/





Mistäs näet tuommoisen yksityiskohdan meinaan siis keskiön kierteettömyyden? Ilmeisesti Gradessa siis olisi kierteet. En ole avanut vielä, mutta joo kammet sekä keskiö vaihtoon jossakin välissä.

----------


## Kuronen

^Ihan valmistajan sivuilta lunttasin:

http://www.gtbicycles.com/usa_en/201...-carbon-tiagra

BB30 siellä rungon kohdalla mainitaan, mutta keskiö on mallia "Sealed Cartridge BB adapter".

----------


## kaakku

Siellä keskiömuhvin sisällä lymynnee tämmönen.

----------


## Kuronen

^Jos siellä on tuollainen, niin onkohan se semikiinteä asennus?

GT:n 105/ultegra-malleissa valmistaja ilmoittaa käytettävän Praxis:n adapteria. Mutta miksi runko on BB30/PF30, mutta kampisarjat ovat adaptereilla jotakin muuta?

----------


## Breakbeat

> Mulla on nyt pari tonnia ajettu samanlaisella, ketjut vaihdoin tänään ja etujarrupalat viistin melko uutena kun kiljuivat. Olen tykännyt kyllä.



Minkä kokoiset kuskit CX 600silla? Emmin tässä kahden koon välillä kun suositus osuu juuri sopivasti 53 cm, et joko "sporttisempi" 52 tai rennompi 54 cm.

----------


## Moska

> Minkä kokoiset kuskit CX 600silla? Emmin tässä kahden koon välillä kun suositus osuu juuri sopivasti 53 cm, et joko "sporttisempi" 52 tai rennompi 54 cm.



No mää olen 178/83 ja m/l kokoinen on mulla. 
En kyllä osaa ajatella että suurempi koko olisi rennompi, se on hiukan korkeampi mutta myös pidempi ja pituus on kriittinen asia.

----------


## Munarello

Olisiko tästä Giantin krossarista jotain kokemusperäistä kommenttia? Jos nyt siis iski XXL:n -25% kampanjat päälle niin tuommoinen lähtisi vajaaseen 1900 euroon.
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/int/tcx-advanced-sx

----------


## Kalle H

> Minkä kokoiset kuskit CX 600silla? Emmin tässä kahden koon välillä kun suositus osuu juuri sopivasti 53 cm, et joko "sporttisempi" 52 tai rennompi 54 cm.



Kerroppas hieman omia mittojasi ja ajotottumuksiasi, niin on helpompi auttaa. Isompi koko on kuitenkin aina pidempi, joten siinä mielessä isompi koko venyttää ajoasentoa pidemmäksi (jos ohjaamo asetetaan samalle korkeudelle).

Sanoisin siis​, että tuo pidempi on "sporttisempi", mutta tämäkin riippuu toki myös useita säädöistä ja mm. stemmi pituudesta.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## Breakbeat

> Kerroppas hieman omia mittojasi ja ajotottumuksiasi, niin on helpompi auttaa. Isompi koko on kuitenkin aina pidempi, joten siinä mielessä isompi koko venyttää ajoasentoa pidemmäksi (jos ohjaamo asetetaan samalle korkeudelle).
> 
> Sanoisin siis​, että tuo pidempi on "sporttisempi", mutta tämäkin riippuu toki myös useita säädöistä ja mm. stemmi pituudesta.




Omat mitat on 174/80 ja etsin työmatkafillaria. Nuo määritelmät sporttinen ja rennompi on suora lainaus Meridan omilta sivuilta. Nykyisen maantiepyörän t-t mitta on 53.5 ja reach 37.8 cm = yhdistelmä tuntuu toimivan.

----------


## johnny73

Hei

Olen 180 cm minulla on koko 54(M/L), vaihdoin stemmin 75mm, niin sopivuus on ollut hyvä.  Pyörä cx600

----------


## Kalle H

> Omat mitat on 174/80 ja etsin työmatkafillaria. Nuo määritelmät sporttinen ja rennompi on suora lainaus Meridan omilta sivuilta. Nykyisen maantiepyörän t-t mitta on 53.5 ja reach 37.8 cm = yhdistelmä tuntuu toimivan.



Meridan 52 kokoinen runko on hyvin lähellä noita maantiepyöräsi mittoja (on itseasiassa vähän pidempi), joten se tuntuu sopivalta niin hommaisin itse varmaan vastaavan. Itse en ihan pääse tuohon Meridan koko suositukseen sisään, siellä tosiaan laskuri opastaa seuraavasti (kts. lainaus alla). Kyllähän tossa 54 rungossa tulee pituutta lisää, joten enemmän siinä joutuu kuski "venyttämään" pidemmälle, toki stackiakin tulee lisää mikä nostaa ohjaamon alinta asentoa hieman. 52 runko koossa on myös hieman loivepi keulakulma, mitä pidän itse hyvänä.




> If your chosen bike isn't available in the calculated frame size, the following rules of thumb apply:
> for sporty riding you rather choose the smaller frame size.
> 
> You want to ride more comfortable, choose a larger frame size.



If your chosen bike isn't available in the calculated frame size, the following rules of thumb apply:for *sporty riding* you rather choose the smaller frame size.
You want to ride more *comfortable*, choose a larger frame size.

----------


## johnny73

Yksi vika meridan cx600 on.  300km aikana takamus ei ole tottunut kivikovaan penkkiin.  Muuten tuntuu sopivalta, mutta pyöräilyhuosuillakin takamus kipeytyy.
Onko vinkkejä paremman satulan ostoon, joka olisi kohtuuhintainen (50€).

----------


## Moska

> Yksi vika meridan cx600 on.  300km aikana takamus ei ole tottunut kivikovaan penkkiin.  Muuten tuntuu sopivalta, mutta pyöräilyhuosuillakin takamus kipeytyy.
> Onko vinkkejä paremman satulan ostoon, joka olisi kohtuuhintainen (50€).



Ihte taas en enään käytä 600:n kanssa pehmusteita ollenkaan ja maantiepyöräänkin haussa kovempi penkki. Pysyisi paino paremmin istuinluilla eikä tulisi kepeksille niin helposti painetta. Aikoinaan kun hypridin hommasin, niin sen penkki tuntui kovalta ja hanuri oli hellänä aina lenkin jälkeen. Muutamassa viikossa siihen kumminkin tottui ja nykyään sen penkki tuntuu lähinnä sohvalta. Ei välttämättä auta sun tapauksessa, mutta voi tottuakin, jos se muuten on oikeilla mitoilla.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Minkä verran porukka antaa tällä hetkellä arvoa läpiakseleille? Kannattaako uusi cyclocross ostaa ehdottomasti läpiakseleilla? Itse olin asettanut läpiakselit hydraulisten levyjarrujen kanssa vaatimukseksi pyörän ostolle, mutta esim. uudet Norcot ovat alkaneet houkuttaa.

----------


## Mattia

^En penniäkään

----------


## ahuji

On hydrauliset qr:illä canyonin ccssä. Positiivista qrssä on se että tavaratelineen saa kiinni vaikkei ole ollenkaan kiinnityspisteitä. Negatiivista kiekkoja vaihtaessa saattaa joutua työntämään männät taakse ja pumppaamaan pari kertaa jarrukahvaa. Silti ostaisin tulevaisuudessa läpiakseleilla mutta ero on omasta mielestä aika vähäinen.

----------


## JackOja

> Minkä verran porukka antaa tällä hetkellä arvoa läpiakseleille? ...



En pidä tärkeänä.

Omassa gg:ssa hydrolevarit ja pikalinkut. En keksi ongelmia.

----------


## Blackborow

Niin mulla on läpiakselit crossarissa ja hyvältähän tuo tuntuu. Tiedä sitten mikä on niiden akselien ja mikä rungon ansiota. Maasturissa eron huomasi kyllä aika selvästi, mutta joo en pidä välttämättömyytenä. Tosin nykyään taitaa olla jo hankalampaa löytää tuollaista levyjarrullista kuitucrossaria ilman läpiakseleita.

----------


## aaretti

Kysymyksiä löytyisi taas. Olen siis ostamassa ensimmäistä cyclocrossia ja kaipaisin hieman asiantuntijoiden vinkkejä. Ostin jo useampi vuosi sitten inseran hybridin, jolla nyt on jotenkin päästy eteenpäin, mutta olen huomannut, että paskat osat ovat paskoja osia. Vaihteiden käyttö on aivan perseestä suoraan sanottuna. 
Haluan ostaa pyöräni kivijalasta, jotta huoltoasiat ja takuut ovat hyvissä käsissä. Olen ajatellut, että osasarja olisi shimanon 105. Tai tarkemmin sanottuna yritän tähdätä siihen. Tässä muutama pyörä Tampereen alueelta, jotka ovat jääneet mieleen. Ja tosiaan, budjetti on tiukka. 
Käyttötarkoitus on työssäkäynti, maantielenkit ja miksei välillä sorallakin. Cyclo siksi, että ajattelin käyttää talvellakin.

Vaihtoehtoja ovat esim: https://www.xxl.fi/merida-cx-600-1x1...122811_1_style
tämän kun saattaisi saada lähemmäs tonnilla hyvänä päivänä. 

http://www.suomenurheilupyora.fi/cre...to-comp-vm2015
Halpa ja koko voisi juuri mennä 180 senttiselle. 

http://www.suomenurheilupyora.fi/felt-f85x-vm2016
Halpa ja miellyttää silmää. 

http://www.nippeli.fi/polkupyorat/cy...da-500-cc-2017
Täälläkin kehuttu pyörä.

Jotain ymmärrän näistä osista, mutta suurempi ymmärrys puuttuu näiden pyörien ominaisuuksista. Tarkoitan tällä sitä, että en ymmärrä juuri muuta kuin järjestyksen shimanon osista, eli mikä on paras ja mikä paskin jne. 
Ehdota vielä noin tonnin luokkaan pyörää, joka kestää, jota ei tarvitse heti vaihtaa?

----------


## mackaiweri

Tuossa yksi vaihtoehto lisää: http://www.sportia-pekka.fi/polkupyo...7-p-16661.html

Kaikki nuo mainitsemasi on ihan hyviä vaihtoehtoja. Aika monissa tuon hintaluokan pyörissä kiekot ovat se heikoin lenkki (painavia), ja rungot saattavat olla melko painavia. Työmatkapyöräilyä varten olisi hyvä, että pyörästä löytyisi kiinnikkeet kiinteille lokareille. Tärkeintä nyt tietenkin on, että runko on oikean kokoinen, eli ei muuta kun testaamaan.

----------


## Mohkku

Merida 600:ssa tavaratelineelle ei muistaakseni kiinnikkeitä ole. Eturattaan kokoa ei valmistajan sivuilla sanota. Takana on 11-42, joten pieniä vaihteita riittää, mutta miten mahtaa olla isompien vaihteiden kanssa?  Mallissa 500 on taas päinvastoin. Sama pätee muihinkin 36/46 ja 11-28 ratastettuihin. Toki 36/28 ykkösvaihteena riittää useimpiin tilanteisiin, mutta itse arvostan pienempiäkin vaihteita. Osia voi tietysti vaihtaa, mutta se pitää budjettiin laskea. Hinta riippuu siitä, voiko pelkän pakan ja ketjut vaihtaa eli riittääkö vaihtajan kapasiteetti. 

Hydraulijarrut on Meridassa hyvä asia, mutta on myös hyviä mekaanisia jarruja.

Felt on saanut testeissä kehuja ajettavuudestaan, mutta runkogeometria on pitkä. Jos tuollainen sopii, asia on siltä osin kunnossa. Pyörässä lienee edelleen press fit-keskiö, jota en pidä etuna.

Kiekot ovat kaikissa tuntematonta tavaraa, joiden paremmuudesta on vaikea mitään sanoa. Keveys tuo ajoon herkkyyttä enemmän kuin pieni painoero pyörän kokonaispainossa. Yleensä kiekkojen paino ei ole tiedossa ja toki renkaillakin on tärkeä rooli. Jos laitat tavaratelineen ja ajat pyörällä raskaasti kuormattuna, silloin kannattaa koittaa arvioida kiekon kestävyyttä. Talvikäyttöä ajatellen täytyy tarkistaa tila talvirenkaille (35-622) + lokareille. Yleensä tilaa tarvitaan hiukan enemmän kuin kesärenkailla.

En osaa sanoa paremmuudesta verrattuna noihin, mutta Kona Jakeen kannattaa tutustua. Ei ole 105-vaihtajia tai hiilikuitukeulaa, mutta voi se silti olla kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto. Edellinenkin Tiagra toimii oman kokemukseni mukaan hyvin ja ero Meridan Apexiin on lähinnä erilainen tuntuma. Kun uusi Tiagra pitäisi olla vanhaa parempi, en pidä 105:sta perusteltuna minimitasona. Kyse on pikemminkin valinnasta Shimano vs Sram, makuasia. Jaken välitykset 34/48 ja 11-34 on riittävät käytännössä mihin tahansa. Valmistajan sivujen mukaan Pyörähuolto M&M myy sitä Tampereella.
http://www.konaworld.com/jake.cfm

----------


## Moska

> Merida 600:ssa tavaratelineelle ei muistaakseni kiinnikkeitä ole. Eturattaan kokoa ei valmistajan sivuilla sanota. Takana on 11-42, joten pieniä vaihteita riittää, mutta miten mahtaa olla isompien vaihteiden kanssa? 
> 
> Hydraulijarrut on Meridassa hyvä asia, mutta on myös hyviä mekaanisia jarruja.



40 hammasta edessä. Piisaa vakio renkailla, mutta voi loppua kesken nopeilla kumeilla/jaloilla/alamäessä. Maantielle, mielestäni, vaihteenvälit turhan suuret. Ja eturatasta suurentamalla vaihteenvälit vaan suurenee. Varmasti tottumiskysymys kylläkin. Cyclo käyttöön oikein hyvät. 
Jarrut hyvät. Tarakasta ei tietoa, jotain kiinnikepaikkoja on mutta ovatko sitten lokasuojille?

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Kiitos vastauksista akseleihin liittyen. Täytyy pistää vakavaan harkintaan Norcon Threshold 105 Hydro vakavaan harkintaan. Siinä kun olisi vielä nuo tarakkatapitkin...

Mitä mieltä muuten ajoihmiset on kyseisestä Norcosta?

----------


## Blackborow

Onhan tuossakin läpipultti edessä, jossa sillä on mun mielestä enemmän merkitystä. Edellisessä pikalinkullisessa levaripyörässä huomasi että pikalinkku elää ja levy ottaa paloihin kun vähän antaa putkelta kaasua.

Muutenkin tuo Norco vaikuttaa oikein kelpo kamppeelta. Tuli moista paikallisessa ihmeteltyä taannoin.

----------


## sentier

Mul on nyt kuukauden päivät ollu päivittäisessä työmatka ja lenkkiajossa kona jake, ja ihan hyvä pyörä on. Ainoat miinukset jota omal kokemuksel voin sanoa ovat tehottomat jarrut ja ulospäin kääntyvä tangon droppi, joka saa jarrukahvat vähän hassuun asentoon. Aika pahaan juurakkoon ja kivikkoon on välillä lenkeillä eksytty ja renkaat on kestäny ihmeen hyvin. Rullaa ihan hyvin asvaltilla, tosin ainoana vertailukohtana mul on toi enska 😁 Eli ihan hyvä pyörä on ja aika tasan tonnil irtos helsingin kivijalasta.

----------


## CamoN

> Minkä verran porukka antaa tällä hetkellä arvoa läpiakseleille? Kannattaako uusi cyclocross ostaa ehdottomasti läpiakseleilla? Itse olin asettanut läpiakselit hydraulisten levyjarrujen kanssa vaatimukseksi pyörän ostolle, mutta esim. uudet Norcot ovat alkaneet houkuttaa.



Jos ei suunnittele kisaavansa tai ajavansa paljon cyclocrossille ominaista maastoajoa, mielestäni akselistandardeja kannattaa tarkastella ensisijaisesti yhteensopivuuden perusteella. Levyjarrulliset pikalinkkunavat ei ole katoamassa mihinkään. 12x100 + 12x142, 15x100 + 12x142 ja 10x135 takana joko 12mm tai 15mm etuläpiakselin kanssa vaikuttaa kaikki olevan sen verran suosittuja, että napoja/kiekkoja saa myös tulevaisuudessa. Tietysti melkein kaikki navat on sovitettavissa melkein kaikkiin runkoihin, mutta mielestäni huonoin lähtökohta on runko jossa etuhaarukassa on läpiakseli ja takana pikalinkku, jolloin joutuu aina sovitteluhommiin.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Jos ei suunnittele kisaavansa tai ajavansa paljon cyclocrossille ominaista maastoajoa, mielestäni akselistandardeja kannattaa tarkastella ensisijaisesti yhteensopivuuden perusteella. Levyjarrulliset pikalinkkunavat ei ole katoamassa mihinkään. 12x100 + 12x142, 15x100 + 12x142 ja 10x135 takana joko 12mm tai 15mm etuläpiakselin kanssa vaikuttaa kaikki olevan sen verran suosittuja, että napoja/kiekkoja saa myös tulevaisuudessa. Tietysti melkein kaikki navat on sovitettavissa melkein kaikkiin runkoihin, mutta mielestäni huonoin lähtökohta on runko jossa etuhaarukassa on läpiakseli ja takana pikalinkku, jolloin joutuu aina sovitteluhommiin.



Tuo kiekkojen settiasia on muuten hyvä pointti. Itse en sinänsä mikään osahifistelijä ole, mutta halvimmallahan nuo setteinä aina saa, jos vaikka vanhat kiekot hajoaa.

----------


## JackOja

Sithän niitä saa settejä, joissa tulee perusadapterit (esim. Hope, Mavic) tai jopa kaikki mahdolliset adapterit (esim. DT Swiss) mukana. 

Jossain vaiheessa joku tietenkin keksii, ettei ole järkeä kun miljoonilla ihmisillä ympäri maailmaa on tarpeettomia adaptereja miljoonalaatikoissa (hep!). Että onkin ekologisempaa, että adaptereja tehdään kiinassa vain juuri oikea, _tarpeellinen_ määrä eikä niitä laitetakaan laatikkoon kiekkosetin mukana, niin kaupasta niitä sitten saa ostaa.

En mä ihan hirveetä stressiä tuosta ottaisi. Läpiakselit on tosi jees jos ne fillarissa ovat, mutta ilman pärjää ihan mainiosti. Moniin napoihin (Hope, NoTubes, DT Swiss) saa sitten halutessaan ne "pikalinkkuläpiakselit" jos kaipaa lisätukevuutta ~prosentin osien verran.

----------


## TERU

> Minkä kokoiset kuskit CX 600silla? Emmin tässä kahden koon välillä kun suositus osuu juuri sopivasti 53 cm, et joko "sporttisempi" 52 tai rennompi 54 cm.



Tässä ketjussa tulee niin hyvää juttua fillareista kauttaaltaan ettei parane omat, mutta tuo koko on maantietankoisissa niin tärkeä, että pitää tuohon yrittää jotain. 

Tähän sattuu kuskin koko niin hyvin väliin, että molemmilla tulee toimeen, tosin useimmiten pienemmältä puolelta on turvallisempaa valita parhaan ajettavuuden saavuttamiseksi, kun on kyseessä yleiskäyttöön tuleva väline, kisakuskit on erikseen.

----------


## juppa

Tuo kalliimpi Merida on kyllä makean näköinen peli ja ite näen huomattavana etuna nestejarrut. Kona Jake on ollut myös mulla ympärivuotisessa työmatka-ajossa ja välikelien lenkkipyöränä kolmisen vuotta ja edelleen tiagra vaihtaa viimeisen päälle vaikka kilsoja takana 14 tonnia. Jarrut on aika kehnot tossa mun mallissa (tektron lyrat) mutta ne on ilmeisesti upgreidattu uusimpiin malleihin. Mukana tulleet markettikiekot kesti n. 8tkm, tais olla Alexisrimsit.

Ite laittaisin vähän enemmän rahaa tiskiin ja ottaisin nestejarrullisen Meridan.

----------


## sentier

> Mukana tulleet markettikiekot kesti n. 8tkm, tais olla Alexrimsit



Mistä kiekot petti? 

Itekki suosittelen nestejarruja.
Tänään just kirosin jaken jarruja kun tulin vähän vauhdikkaammin mäkeä alas metsässä, niin siinä ei paljoa yhden tai kahden sormen jarruttelut yläotteelta vaikuta vauhtiin, vaan on vaihdettava otetta että saa puristettua kahvoja kunnolla.

----------


## Mohkku

Yläotteella tarkoitat varmaan ns. kahvoilta ajamista, kun lisäjarrukahvoja tuossa ei taida olla? Itselläni on samat jarrut kuin uudessa Jakessa eli Hayes CX Comp ja tiedän niitä muuallakin moititun tehottomiksi. Maantietangollisissa en kuitenkaan millään järjestelmällä jarruttele yhdellä sormella kuten maasturissa, vaan ote on aina normaali 3 sormea. Etusormella vivun pituus jäisi lyhyeksi ja koordinaatio ei riitä pelkällä nimettömällä jarrutteluun, eikä siihen muutenkaan ole tarvetta. Siksi en pidä noiden tehottomuutta varsinaisena ongelmana, vaikka hydraulijarrut herkemmät ovatkin. Toki vivut ovat erilaiset (mulla Apex, Jakessa Tiagra), samoin varmaan käsien koko eli muuttujia on muitakin kuin itse jarrut. Jos jarrut jostain syystä särkyy, vakavasti täytyy harkita hy/rd-osia. Muuten en päivityksiä ala tehdä.

----------


## Mohkku

> En mä ihan hirveetä stressiä tuosta ottaisi. Läpiakselit on tosi jees jos ne fillarissa ovat, mutta ilman pärjää ihan mainiosti. Moniin napoihin (Hope, NoTubes, DT Swiss) saa sitten halutessaan ne "pikalinkkuläpiakselit" jos kaipaa lisätukevuutta ~prosentin osien verran.



Itse en koskaan ole saanut aikaan ongelmaa pikalinkkujen kanssa. Toki polkijan tehossa on eroa, mutta jos putkelta kaasun antaminen johtaa linkullisessa pyörässä jarrulevyjen hankaamiseen, voisiko syynä olla jokin muukin kuin pikalinkkujäjestelmä? Kenties on hyviä ja vähemmän hyviä napoja/linkkuja? Ja voisiko taipumiseen vaikuttaa kiekko kokonaisuudessaan. Vaihdoin omaani 28 pinnaisen (n. 1,8 mm pinnat) tilalle 32 pinnaisen kiekon (2,0 mm pinnat) ja vaikka vanneprofiilin korkeus madaltui vajaan sentin, jäykkyys tuntui parantuneen. Korkeus vaikuttaa ehkä enemmän kovuuteen, kun tärinä tuntui vähentyneen.

Vanhassa pyörässä (en muista kiekkojen yksityiskohtia) vannejarruissa huomasin joskus putkelta runtatessa laahauksen. Siinä tosin rungon ja haarukan jäykkyydellä on osuutensa.

----------


## ALVIR

> Mistä kiekot petti? 
> 
> Itekki suosittelen nestejarruja.
> Tänään just kirosin jaken jarruja kun tulin vähän vauhdikkaammin mäkeä alas metsässä, niin siinä ei paljoa yhden tai kahden sormen jarruttelut yläotteelta vaikuta vauhtiin, vaan on vaihdettava otetta että saa puristettua kahvoja kunnolla.



Kiinnostaisi kanssa tietää mistä kiekot petti. Tuo alexrims on pelkkä kehä ja ilmeisesti noissa shimanon navat? Omassa 2008 Jakessa alkuperäisenä mukana tulleet kiekot samoilla kehillä toimii mainiosti tiagra navoilla. Monenlaista ajoa takana ja nyt palvelee talvikäytössä.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Kävin tänään koeajamassa Cuben Cross Race Pro ja Focuksen Mares AL 105 pyörät. Paperilla pyörät näytti melko samalta, mutta testiajossa olikin hieman eroa. Cube tuntui heti omaan kroppaan sopivalta, joskin hitaahko kiihtyvyys yllätti. Focuksen ajoasentoa jouduttiin hieman säätämään ja pyörä tuntui vähän lyhyemmältä. Kiihtyvyys tuntui olevan Focuksessa parempi ja enemmän sen tyylinen mitä cyclolta odotin. Tarakkakiinnityspisteet löytyy Focuksesta, muttei Cubesta.

 Meeneeköhän kiihtyvyys eniten kiekkojen ja renkaiden vai kokonaispainon mukaan? Renkaat oli molemmissa samaa painoluokkaa Schwalben sivujen mukaan. Jostain syyssä molemmissa pyörissä on valmistajan sivuilla eri kiekot, kuin myynnissä olevissa pyörissä.

Mitä mielipiteitä palstalaisilla on kyseisistä pyöristä? Käyttötarkoitus on siis sekoitus maantietä, kangaspolkuja ja hiekkatietä. Hieman kiinnostuata retkeilyynkin on. Kuten jo aiemmin totesin, niin vaikea noista on paperilla mitään isoja eroja löytää.

Cube:
http://rtech.fi/cube-cross-race-pro-...ml?attr1_id=10
https://www.cube.eu/en/2017/road-tri...flashred-2017/

Focus:
http://www.nippeli.fi/polkupyorat/cy...ocus-mares-105
https://www.focus-bikes.com/ch_en/18...es-al-105.html

----------


## ahuji

Cube ei oikein sovellu retkeilyyn. Cubessa ei ole Google sedän mukaan edes paikkoja lokasuojakiinnikkeille (ja siinä on pressfit). Koska siinä on läpiakseli takana, kunnollisen tavaratelineen asennus ei edes jälkikäteen onnistu.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Cube ei oikein sovellu retkeilyyn. Cubessa ei ole Google sedän mukaan edes paikkoja lokasuojakiinnikkeille (ja siinä on pressfit). Koska siinä on läpiakseli takana, kunnollisen tavaratelineen asennus ei edes jälkikäteen onnistu.



Kiitos kommenteista. Lokasuojapaikat itseasiassa oli. Pressfit on kyllä huonompi juttu, sitä en itse huomannut edes tarkistaa. Focuksesta tsekkasin, että mennään kierteisellä keskiöllä. Hintaerolla saisi toki puolitoista laukkua, mutta tarakkapaikkaa ei jälkeenpäin oikeen voi ostaa.

----------


## Mohkku

> Meeneeköhän kiihtyvyys eniten kiekkojen ja renkaiden vai kokonaispainon mukaan? Renkaat oli molemmissa samaa painoluokkaa Schwalben sivujen mukaan. Jostain syyssä molemmissa pyörissä on valmistajan sivuilla eri kiekot, kuin myynnissä olevissa pyörissä.



Löytyisiköhän selitys vuosimalleista? Toivottavasti myyjät ei ala virittää esittelypyöriä kevyemmillä kiekoilla.

Itse veikkaan, että kiekon paino vaikuttaa enemmän kuin kokonaispaino. Taatusti näin on, jos sama painoero on joko kiekoissa tai jossain muualla.

----------


## lai

> Mitä mielipiteitä palstalaisilla on kyseisistä pyöristä? Käyttötarkoitus on siis sekoitus maantietä, kangaspolkuja ja hiekkatietä. Hieman kiinnostuata retkeilyynkin on. Kuten jo aiemmin totesin, niin vaikea noista on paperilla mitään isoja eroja löytää.



Kuinka tärkeää on tuo retkeily on? Jos meinaa ajella pidempiä reissuja, hankkisin fillarin jossa etuhaarukassa kiinnikeet etutavaratelineille.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Löytyisiköhän selitys vuosimalleista? Toivottavasti myyjät ei ala virittää esittelypyöriä kevyemmillä kiekoilla.
> 
> Itse veikkaan, että kiekon paino vaikuttaa enemmän kuin kokonaispaino. Taatusti näin on, jos sama painoero on joko kiekoissa tai jossain muualla.



Molemmat on siis uusinta vuosimallia, myyjän nettisivuilla on oikeat kiekot, mutta valmistajan sivuilla on eri kiekot. Focusta saa samoilla kiekoilla myös toisesta kaupasta, eli virittelyä on tuskin tehty. Joka tapauksessa testiajoin myyntikappaleet, eli siinä mielessä ei riskiä tule.

Olen myös ajatellut, että kiekon pyörivä massa vaikuttaisi eniten. Focuksen myyjä veikkasi, että pyörä olisi hintaluokkansa kevyin. Sitäkin mietin, että olisiko kiihtyvyys voinut olla myös vaihdevalinnasta johtuvaa... pitäisi päästä testaamaan peräkkäin pyöriä, niin huomaisi erot paremmin.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Kuinka tärkeää on tuo retkeily on? Jos meinaa ajella pidempiä reissuja, hankkisin fillarin jossa etuhaarukassa kiinnikeet etutavaratelineille.



Tässä vaiheessa tarakkaoptio on mukana lähinnä mahdollisuutena laajentaa pyörää pidemmälle reissulle kelpaavaksi. Tänä kesänä olisi tarkoitus käydä kokeilemassa 1-2 yön reissua ja todennäköisesti jatkossakin omien reissujen pituus on tuota luokkaa. Tärkeintä tällä hetkellä on saada pidemmälle matkalle ja vauhdikkaampaan ajoon seka-ajopyörä.

Yhdessä kaupassa sain sellaisen vinkin, että keulaa voi kohtuu helposti vaihtaa retkimalliseen, jos reissaamisesta innostuu enemmän. Siihen vaihoehtoon joudun tässä vaiheessa kallistumaan. Pysyykö pyörän ajo-ominaisuudet parempana, jos kuorma lastataan etutarakalle?

----------


## Munarello

Retkipyöristä löytyy löpinää ainakin tuolta: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...-matkakunnossa

----------


## Ghostrider

Eikö noihin voi laittaa satulaputkeen asennettavan tarakan? On niitä sellaisiakin jossain myynnissä, missä sivulaukuille tuet ettei osu renkaaseen. Itse ostin Cuben Cross Race Pron ja olen ihan tyytyväinen. Ihan pienenä miinuksena kiekkojen herkkyys (tai sen puute oikeastaan), mutta toivottavasti se on vaan uusien laakerien karheutta.

----------


## Pietu

Focus vai cube siinä vasta kysymys... mutta kyllähän focus osaa crossareita tehdä ne on todella nättejä pyöriä etenkin muutaman vuoden vanha team rapha. Jos etsii retkeilykäyttöön niin kannattaisi valita sellainen fillari mihin mahtuu 40mm renkaat ja jos oikein muistan niin focukseen ei ainakaan saa. Toisekseen 1 yön reissuun ei mitään sivulaukkuja tarvi kunnon satulalaukku ja stongalaukku sekä runkolaukku riittää.

----------


## Mohkku

> Kiinnostaisi kanssa tietää mistä kiekot petti. Tuo alexrims on pelkkä kehä ja ilmeisesti noissa shimanon navat?



Itselläni on yhdet kiekot joutilaana. Toisesta katkeili pinnoja, joten voihan syynä olla heikkolaatuiset pinnatkin. Kun neljä pinnaa oli uusittu, hylkäsin kiekot. Niistä ei enää hyvät tulleet. Pitäisi ehkä vaihtaa kaikki pinnat, kun uudet ovat erilaisia kuin vanhat. Ehkä niistä tulee erilaisia jännityksiä ja se kuormittaa pinnoja epätasaisesti,  kuka noista tietää. Voihan vika olla jossain muuallakin.

----------


## gzmi

> Kuinka tärkeää on tuo retkeily on? Jos meinaa ajella pidempiä reissuja, hankkisin fillarin jossa etuhaarukassa kiinnikeet etutavaratelineille.



Laitoin reilu vuosi sitten Bob Ibex kärrin, oli erittäin viisas päätös. Viime kesän grand tour onnistui loistavasti ja ajo-ominaisuudet fillarissa pysyivät parempana mitä kaikki kama fillarin päällä. Suosittelen niin lämpimästi. Laitoin kärriin jalan ja fillariinkin, mutta kärrin jalka oli se mikä piti koko karavaanin pystyssä. Sen huomasin jo harjoitellessa ettei koko komeuden nostaminen maasta ole mitenkään hauskan helppoa. Siinä joitakin viime kesän kuvia. Itäinen reitti tuli valittua mitä kartassa. https://1drv.ms/f/s!AmZJwL8v_x5ug8oMCcSruLXljOhx9Q ja täällä viime viikolla perille tullut 2016 Trek Crockett 9 Disc toimituksineen noin 1600 € Leisure Lakes Bikes. https://1drv.ms/f/s!AmZJwL8v_x5uhLNL0zsGKd2IENlK2g Säädöt on vielä tekemättä, vaihdoin satulan Selle Italia Gel Man:iin ja lyhyemmän stemman millä lähtä liikkeelle. Olen super innoissani, jos tuntuu hyvältä niin tämän kesän grand tour tehdään tällä pelillä!

----------


## TERU

> Itselläni on yhdet kiekot joutilaana. Toisesta katkeili pinnoja, joten voihan syynä olla heikkolaatuiset pinnatkin. Kun neljä pinnaa oli 
> uusittu, hylkäsin kiekot. Niistä ei enää hyvät tulleet. Pitäisi ehkä vaihtaa kaikki pinnat, kun uudet ovat erilaisia kuin vanhat. Ehkä niistä tulee erilaisia jännityksiä ja se kuormittaa pinnoja epätasaisesti,  kuka noista tietää. Voihan vika olla jossain muuallakin.



Omakohtaista kokemusta käyttötason kiekoista, kun useampi pinna katkeaa, kaikki pinnat vaihtamalla kiekoilla on hyvä pitkä tulevaisuus. Ei niissä oikeastaan muuta voi olla. Homma kannattaa vain omana työnä, koska peruskiekkoja saa melkoisen edullisesti. Käyttötason pinna ja nippelipari maksaa n. 0,75 e, palkka tulee mielihyvän tuottamana.😏

----------


## Mohkku

Noin minäkin sen olen ajatellut. Toisaalta kun sisäleveys on 17 mm ja paino 11-32 pakalla ja 160 mm jarrulevyllä on 1860 g, ei sopivaa käyttöäkään tule heti mieleen varsinkaan, kun pinnojen laitto pitäisi alusta saakka opetella.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Eikö noihin voi laittaa satulaputkeen asennettavan tarakan? On niitä sellaisiakin jossain myynnissä, missä sivulaukuille tuet ettei osu renkaaseen. Itse ostin Cuben Cross Race Pron ja olen ihan tyytyväinen. Ihan pienenä miinuksena kiekkojen herkkyys (tai sen puute oikeastaan), mutta toivottavasti se on vaan uusien laakerien karheutta.



ilmeisesti näitäkin on, joskin pienemmällä kuormattavuudella. Hyvältä pyörältä tuo Cubekin vaikutti, mukavan vakaa ajaa. Mitä tarkoitat herkkyyden puutteella? 





> Focus vai cube siinä vasta kysymys... mutta kyllähän focus osaa crossareita tehdä ne on todella nättejä pyöriä etenkin muutaman vuoden vanha team rapha. Jos etsii retkeilykäyttöön niin kannattaisi valita sellainen fillari mihin mahtuu 40mm renkaat ja jos oikein muistan niin focukseen ei ainakaan saa. Toisekseen 1 yön reissuun ei mitään sivulaukkuja tarvi kunnon satulalaukku ja stongalaukku sekä runkolaukku riittää.



Focuksesta en huomannut kysyä renkaan mahtumista, se pitääkin vielä soittamalla tarkistaa. Kuvien perusteella tämän vuoden malliin voisi 40mm mennäkin. Ilmeisesti nuo uudet Schwalbet on millejään muhkumpia. Cubeen menee kuulemma 40mm nasta... olikohan jopa lokarin kanssa.
Tarakkaoptio oli ajateltu enemmän pidemmille reissuille, jos niitä sattuisi tekemään.


Kuinka paljon muuten Cyclokrossin stakkiin kannattaa kiinnittää huomiota? Cube on stackiltä 33mm korkeampi kuin Focus.

----------


## Ghostrider

> ilmeisesti näitäkin on, joskin pienemmällä kuormattavuudella. Hyvältä pyörältä tuo Cubekin vaikutti, mukavan vakaa ajaa. Mitä tarkoitat herkkyyden puutteella?



Fillarin ollessa korjaustelineessä kun pyöräyttää renkaita, niin vähän ennen pysähtymistä on kuin jarrulla hidastaisi. Jarrupalat ei kuitenkaan ota kiinni.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Fillarin ollessa korjaustelineessä kun pyöräyttää renkaita, niin vähän ennen pysähtymistä on kuin jarrulla hidastaisi. Jarrupalat ei kuitenkaan ota kiinni.




Erikoista. Minulla teki joskus samanlaista vastusta kun olin kiristänyt navan omaa akselia liian piukalle.

----------


## MacKonte

> Erikoista. Minulla teki joskus samanlaista vastusta kun olin kiristänyt navan omaa akselia liian piukalle.



Sama juttu oli yhden cyclon navoissa, jos veti pikalinkun kunnolla tiukalle.  Navan laakerivälyksen säätö korjasi tilanteen - lukitus oli jäänyt tehtaalla hieman löysälle.

----------


## Kalle H

> Tässä vaiheessa tarakkaoptio on mukana lähinnä mahdollisuutena laajentaa pyörää pidemmälle reissulle kelpaavaksi. Tänä kesänä olisi tarkoitus käydä kokeilemassa 1-2 yön reissua ja todennäköisesti jatkossakin omien reissujen pituus on tuota luokkaa. Tärkeintä tällä hetkellä on saada pidemmälle matkalle ja vauhdikkaampaan ajoon seka-ajopyörä.
> 
> Yhdessä kaupassa sain sellaisen vinkin, että keulaa voi kohtuu helposti vaihtaa retkimalliseen, jos reissaamisesta innostuu enemmän. Siihen vaihoehtoon joudun tässä vaiheessa kallistumaan. Pysyykö pyörän ajo-ominaisuudet parempana, jos kuorma lastataan etutarakalle?



Olen pari kertaa ajanu fillarilla jossa on lyhyt perä ja painoa liikaa takalaukuissa -> meno oli todella huteraa. Kevyen ja ketterän fillarin kanssa kannattaa toisaan panostaa siihen, että pyörä on tasaisesti kuormattu, jolloin pyörä pysyy hyvin hallittavana ja ajaminen on mukavaa ja rentoa. Keulan vaihdolla voisi tosiaan saada kiinni low-rider -tyylisen etutarakan, jolloin painoa saisi tasoitettua eteen ja alas. Itse tosin pidän bikepacking-tyyppistä ratkaisua vielä parempana cyclon kanssa, mutta se vaatii jo kevyitä varusteita ja turhien kamojen karsimista, mikä ei ole kaikkien mieleen.




> Eikö noihin voi laittaa satulaputkeen asennettavan tarakan? On niitä sellaisiakin jossain myynnissä, missä sivulaukuille tuet ettei osu renkaaseen.



Kun itse olin ostamassa cycloa jonka piti soveltua myös retkeilykäyttöön, niin pidin kyllä ehdottoma vaatimuksena, että tarakka- ja lokarikiinnikkeet löytyy. Mielestäni ei ole mitään järkeä ostaa fillaria, jos tietää jo ostohetkellä, että kaikki halutut ominaisuudet eivät täyty.

Noiden satulaputkeen tulevien pikatarakoiden maksimikuormat ovat jotain 5-10kg, joten ei sellaiseen kyllä oikein saa mitään sivulaukkuja laitettua. Joku yksittäinen kuivasäkki tuollaiseen toki sopii ihan hyvin.

Itse olen pitänyt cycloa varsin hyvänä retkeilyfillarina, etenkin bikepacking-tyyppisessä touhussa se toimii mainiona pohjana. Suosittelen vahvasti panostamaan keveisiin varusteisiin, jotta kevyen pyörän ajattevuus pysyy miellyttävänä. Jos tuollaisen kevyen cyclon lastaa painavaksi, niin ei se varmasti ole enää kovin mukava ajaa, joten jos meinaa lähteä "fully loaded" linjalle, niin joku tukevampi retkipyörä on varmaan ihan kohdallaan. Samalla voi sitten speksata vanteet yms. sellaisetki jotka kestää sen ~20kg kuorman, voi myös olla että raskaammalla kuormalla välityksien pitää olla hieman kevyemmät.

----------


## Mohkku

Samaa mieltä tuosta, että kun uutta ollaan ostamassa ja markkinoilta varmasti löytyy sopiva, vaivaa kannattaa nähdä sellaisen löytämiseksi. Itse en satulaputkitarakkaa huolisi.

Etuhaarukan vaihtoonkin suhtaudun hiukan epäillen. Haarukoita kyllä markkinoilla on, mutta kun kiinnikkeiden määrän lisäksi kohdilleen pitäisi osua geometria ja emäputken tyyppi, itsestäänselvää ei hyvän keulan löytyminen ole. Kustannuksia vaihdosta tulee myös ja se kannattaa laskea suoraan uuden pyörän hankintahintaan.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Kiitos jälleen hyvistä vastauksista jokaiselle. 





> Olen pari kertaa ajanu fillarilla jossa on lyhyt perä ja painoa liikaa takalaukuissa -> meno oli todella huteraa. Kevyen ja ketterän fillarin kanssa kannattaa toisaan panostaa siihen, että pyörä on tasaisesti kuormattu, jolloin pyörä pysyy hyvin hallittavana ja ajaminen on mukavaa ja rentoa. Keulan vaihdolla voisi tosiaan saada kiinni low-rider -tyylisen etutarakan, jolloin painoa saisi tasoitettua eteen ja alas. Itse tosin pidän bikepacking-tyyppistä ratkaisua vielä parempana cyclon kanssa, mutta se vaatii jo kevyitä varusteita ja turhien kamojen karsimista, mikä ei ole kaikkien mieleen.
> 
> Kun itse olin ostamassa cycloa jonka piti soveltua myös retkeilykäyttöön, niin pidin kyllä ehdottoma vaatimuksena, että tarakka- ja lokarikiinnikkeet löytyy. Mielestäni ei ole mitään järkeä ostaa fillaria, jos tietää jo ostohetkellä, että kaikki halutut ominaisuudet eivät täyty.
> 
> 
> Noiden satulaputkeen tulevien pikatarakoiden maksimikuormat ovat jotain 5-10kg, joten ei sellaiseen kyllä oikein saa mitään sivulaukkuja laitettua. Joku yksittäinen kuivasäkki tuollaiseen toki sopii ihan hyvin.
> 
> 
> Itse olen pitänyt cycloa varsin hyvänä retkeilyfillarina, etenkin bikepacking-tyyppisessä touhussa se toimii mainiona pohjana. Suosittelen vahvasti panostamaan keveisiin varusteisiin, jotta kevyen pyörän ajattevuus pysyy miellyttävänä. Jos tuollaisen kevyen cyclon lastaa painavaksi, niin ei se varmasti ole enää kovin mukava ajaa, joten jos meinaa lähteä "fully loaded" linjalle, niin joku tukevampi retkipyörä on varmaan ihan kohdallaan. Samalla voi sitten speksata vanteet yms. sellaisetki jotka kestää sen ~20kg kuorman, voi myös olla että raskaammalla kuormalla välityksien pitää olla hieman kevyemmät.




Suositteletko siis kuitenkin tarakallista vaihtoehtoa, kunhan vain lastaa kevyesti perän ja jakaa painoa myös etupään laukkuihin? Joka tapauksessa tankolaukku ja runkolaukku tulee varmaan hankittua ensin, koska ne ainakin tankolaukku jollain todennäköisyydellä sopii myös maastopyörään






> Samaa mieltä tuosta, että kun uutta ollaan ostamassa ja markkinoilta varmasti löytyy sopiva, vaivaa kannattaa nähdä sellaisen löytämiseksi. Itse en satulaputkitarakkaa huolisi.
> 
> 
> Etuhaarukan vaihtoonkin suhtaudun hiukan epäillen. Haarukoita kyllä markkinoilla on, mutta kun kiinnikkeiden määrän lisäksi kohdilleen pitäisi osua geometria ja emäputken tyyppi, itsestäänselvää ei hyvän keulan löytyminen ole. Kustannuksia vaihdosta tulee myös ja se kannattaa laskea suoraan uuden pyörän hankintahintaan.



Sen verran katsoin, että tuohon haarukkapituuteen löytyisi teräsvaihtoehtoja. Ohjainlaakeriin saa tarvittaessa monenlaisia alakuppeja, eli en usko toisenlaisen keulan sovittamisen olevan vaikeaa. Kustannuksia se toki aiheuttaa.


Tällä hetkellä ei sinänsä ole kiinnostusta ostaa täysveristä retkipyörää, koska haen pyörää, jolla on mukava ajaa myös maantiellä vauhdikkaampia lenkkejä. Jos näyttää siltä, että retkeily vie mennessään, niin toki pyörän saa aina kohtuu pienellä tappiolla vaihdettua.


Hankalinta valinnan kannalta on, etten ole koskaan ajanut cycloa tai maantiepyörää muutamaa sataa metriä enempää. Kokemuksesta maastopuolelta tiedän, että aina sitä joihinkin ominaisuuksiin mieltyy.

----------


## Kalle H

> Suositteletko siis kuitenkin tarakallista vaihtoehtoa, kunhan vain lastaa kevyesti perän ja jakaa painoa myös etupään laukkuihin? Joka tapauksessa tankolaukku ja runkolaukku tulee varmaan hankittua ensin, koska ne ainakin tankolaukku jollain todennäköisyydellä sopii myös maastopyörään.



Olen tuota omaa pakkaus tapaani avannut joskus tuolla bikepacking-ketjussa, mutta yksinkertaisuudessa mun näkemys on seuraava:
Ota mahdollisimman vähän tavaraa mukaanKarsi vielä hieman turhia romujaOsta vedensuodatin, elä raahaa mukana turhaa vettä/ruokaa.Osta mahdollisamman toimivat, pieneen pakkautuvat ja kevyet varusteet.Osta mahdollisimman kevyt laukut ja pussit. Esimerkiksi osa sivulaukuista ovat tyhjänäkin tarpeettoman painavia.Pyri pakkamaan kaikki kamat mahdollisimman keskelle ja alas. Käytännössä näiden kanssa joutuu aina tekemään kompromisseja, mutta tärkeintä on että pyörä on tasaisesti kuormitettu.
Tästä hommasta kannattaa jatkaa tarkemmin varmaan jossain muussa ketjussa, mutta kyllä perus cyclokin soveltuu kivasti retkeilyyn kunha vaan ottaa sen asettamat rajoitteet huomioon.

----------


## ahuji

Tuosta cubesta vielä sen verran että oletko varma että siinä on paikat kiinteille lokasuojille? Chainreactioncyclesissä sekä evanscyclesillä todetaan vastauksissa ettei ole kiinnityspaikkoja. Ostin ensimmäisen oman cyclon ilman lokasuoja- tai tavaratelinekiinnikkeitä ja pyörä lähti lopulta vaihtoon pääasiassa koska kiinnikkeitä ei ollut. Lisäksi yleisellä tasolla kannattaako ostaa ylipäänsä pyörä, johon pitää etsiä heti alkuun uusi haarukka?

----------


## JackOja

> ...Lisäksi yleisellä tasolla kannattaako ostaa ylipäänsä pyörä, johon pitää etsiä heti alkuun uusi haarukka?



Samaa mieltä.

Lisäksi valmiit paketit kaupan hyllyltä sisältävät muutenkin turhia kompromisseja. Ihmiset turhaan vierastavat fillarin itse rakentamista. Ei se ole vaikeaa ja se on kaiken lisäksi mukavaa puuhastelua. Kun löytää kivan rungon siihen voi valita juuri sen keulan ja juuri ne jarrut ja juuri ne välitykset ym ym ym kuin itse haluaa.

Rungonkaan teettäminen juuri sellaiseksi (geometria, keskiötyyppi, kiinnikkeet, vaijerien reititys, dropouti ym ym ym) kuin itse haluaa ei maksa tolkuttomasti. Etenkään jos on kyse pitkäaikaisen kumppanin hankkimisesta.

----------


## arctic biker

> Samaa mieltä tuosta, että kun uutta ollaan ostamassa ja markkinoilta varmasti löytyy sopiva, vaivaa kannattaa nähdä sellaisen löytämiseksi. Itse en satulaputkitarakkaa huolisi.
> 
> Etuhaarukan vaihtoonkin suhtaudun hiukan epäillen. Haarukoita kyllä markkinoilla on, mutta kun kiinnikkeiden määrän lisäksi kohdilleen pitäisi osua geometria ja emäputken tyyppi, itsestäänselvää ei hyvän keulan löytyminen ole. Kustannuksia vaihdosta tulee myös ja se kannattaa laskea suoraan uuden pyörän hankintahintaan.



Ei tuo keulan vaihto välttämättä niin paha rasti ole. Jos runko on taperemäputkellla ja niin suoraputkiseen Lowriderteräskeulaan löytyy toki alakooli millä passaa. Rake sunmuut mitat voi hieman heittää mutten usko riesaksi asti. Omaan alucrossariin hommasin sekuvaan teräskeulan ja hyvin toimii. CaneCreek alakooli istuu hienosti.

Toki minunkin kokemusperäistä mielestä satulaputkitarikat on syvältä, liian korkea painopiste, etc.

Edit. On mullakin nyttemmin ihan soiva retkirunko, rahtiruuna jossa vakiona oikeaoppinen Lowriderkeula, toki lievää eroa huomaan mutten alucrossarin halpisteräskeulaa myyntiin laita. Sille löytyy tarvista.

----------


## stenu

Retkifillareissa low trail geometria on pop eli mitä enemmän meinaa kuskata painoa etupään varassa, sitä enemmän olisi syytä olla haarukassa rakea ja siinä mielessä laukullisia retkiajoja varten toinen haarukka voisi olla ihan jopa järkevää.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Tuosta cubesta vielä sen verran että oletko varma että siinä on paikat kiinteille lokasuojille? Chainreactioncyclesissä sekä evanscyclesillä todetaan vastauksissa ettei ole kiinnityspaikkoja. Ostin ensimmäisen oman cyclon ilman lokasuoja- tai tavaratelinekiinnikkeitä ja pyörä lähti lopulta vaihtoon pääasiassa koska kiinnikkeitä ei ollut. Lisäksi yleisellä tasolla kannattaako ostaa ylipäänsä pyörä, johon pitää etsiä heti alkuun uusi haarukka?



Kyllä myyjä kovasti sitä mieltä oli ja jotain tulpattuja reikiäkin siinä katseltiin. Tuosta 3D kuvasta kun pyörittää, niin kyllä siellä reikiä näkyy. https://www.cube.eu/hu/2017/road-tri...flashred-2017/

Tarkoitus ei siis ole etsiä uutta haarukkaa vaan ajaa pyörän mukana tulevalla. Tällä hetkellä katselen cycloa enemmän maantie- ja hiekkatielenkkipyöräksi. Jos tulevaisuudessa kiinnostuisin retkipyöräilystä niin paljon, että nyt ostamani pyörä ei tunnu riittävän, niin yksi budjettivaihtoehto on ostaa erillinen retkikeula. Ja tämäkin vaihtoehto on enemmän siinä tapauksessa, jos uudessa pyörässä ei ole tarakalle paikkoja.






> Olen tuota omaa pakkaus tapaani avannut joskus tuolla bikepacking-ketjussa, mutta yksinkertaisuudessa mun näkemys on seuraava:
> Ota mahdollisimman vähän tavaraa mukaanKarsi vielä hieman turhia romujaOsta vedensuodatin, elä raahaa mukana turhaa vettä/ruokaa.Osta mahdollisamman toimivat, pieneen pakkautuvat ja kevyet varusteet.Osta mahdollisimman kevyt laukut ja pussit. Esimerkiksi osa sivulaukuista ovat tyhjänäkin tarpeettoman painavia.Pyri pakkamaan kaikki kamat mahdollisimman keskelle ja alas. Käytännössä näiden kanssa joutuu aina tekemään kompromisseja, mutta tärkeintä on että pyörä on tasaisesti kuormitettu.
> Tästä hommasta kannattaa jatkaa tarkemmin varmaan jossain muussa ketjussa, mutta kyllä perus cyclokin soveltuu kivasti retkeilyyn kunha vaan ottaa sen asettamat rajoitteet huomioon.



Kiitos, hyvä lista. Pitää ehdottomasti tutustua tuohon ketjuun tarkemmin, siellähän monenlaisia vinkkejä onkin jo valmiiksi.






> Samaa mieltä.
> 
> Lisäksi valmiit paketit kaupan hyllyltä sisältävät muutenkin turhia kompromisseja. Ihmiset turhaan vierastavat fillarin itse rakentamista. Ei se ole vaikeaa ja se on kaiken lisäksi mukavaa puuhastelua. Kun löytää kivan rungon siihen voi valita juuri sen keulan ja juuri ne jarrut ja juuri ne välitykset ym ym ym kuin itse haluaa.
> 
> Rungonkaan teettäminen juuri sellaiseksi (geometria, keskiötyyppi, kiinnikkeet, vaijerien reititys, dropouti ym ym ym) kuin itse haluaa ei maksa tolkuttomasti. Etenkään jos on kyse pitkäaikaisen kumppanin hankkimisesta.



Muutaman maastopyörän kasanneena en sinänsä vierasta osista kokoamista ja maastossa varmasti jatkossakin ostan pyörät kustomoituna.  Tällä hetkellä kun ajokokemusta cycloista ja maantiepyöristä on parin minuutin verran, joten en koe osaavani ostaa oikeanlaista pakettia irto-osista. Siksi siis valmispaketti tuntuu aloittamiseen sopivammalta ja myös halvemmalta ratkaisulta. 

Tällä hetkellä eniten mietityttää, että onko Focus tai Cube riittävän isoja tälläiselle 194cm jantterille, vaikka ne parin minuutin koeajon jälkeen ihan hyvältä tuntuivatkin. Nettiselailun jälkeen kun molempien koot näyttää olevan suositusten mukaan hieman alakanttiin. Kokemattomana sitä on melkolailla myyntimiesten armoilla.
Melko harvasta mallista tuntuu olevan isompia kokoja saatavilla, joten JackOjan customiratkaisu voi tulla järkevimmäksi vaihtoehdoksi.

----------


## aaretti

Nyt menee vähän tyhmien kysymysten laariin, mutta saako konan jakeen tavaratelineen ja kiinteät lokarit kiinni?

Aiemmin laitoin noita esimerkkipyöriä, joista unohtui tuo kona. Se on aina niin kehuttu, että vaikka ei ole toivomiani 105 osia niin harkitsen sitä vakavasti. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mackaiweri

> Nyt menee vähän tyhmien kysymysten laariin, mutta saako konan jakeen tavaratelineen ja kiinteät lokarit kiinni?
> 
> Aiemmin laitoin noita esimerkkipyöriä, joista unohtui tuo kona. Se on aina niin kehuttu, että vaikka ei ole toivomiani 105 osia niin harkitsen sitä vakavasti. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kyllä saa ja talveksi vielä nastarenkaatkin, jotka mahtuvat pyörimään lokarien kanssa. Kyllä pyörää ostaessa se runko kannattaa pitää prioriteettinä numero yksi. Voimansiirron osia, kiekkoja yms. voi päivitellä myöhemmin, jos siltä tuntuu. Ja kyllä tuo uusi Tiagra on ihan toimiva osasarja.

----------


## paaton

> Kyllä saa ja talveksi vielä nastarenkaatkin, jotka mahtuvat pyörimään lokarien kanssa. Kyllä pyörää ostaessa se runko kannattaa pitää prioriteettinä numero yksi. Voimansiirron osia, kiekkoja yms. voi päivitellä myöhemmin, jos siltä tuntuu. Ja kyllä tuo uusi Tiagra on ihan toimiva osasarja.



Samaa mieltä. Ne kahvatkin ovat kuitenkin ympärivuoden ajettavassa cyclossa kulutustavaraa ja kohtuu helposti vaihdettavissa. 
Paitsi että itse kyllä ottaisin cyclon nestejarruin, joita ei taida tiagra seteistä löytyä?

----------


## ahuji

^rs405 on nestetiagra, mutta sen hinnalla saa lähes 105 rs 505 vaihtajat joten vähän kyseenalaista kannattaako.. Noita rs 505 vaihtajia varmaan saa myös käytettynä koska monet pyörät tulee niillä

----------


## Kalle H

> Nyt menee vähän tyhmien kysymysten laariin, mutta saako konan jakeen tavaratelineen ja kiinteät lokarit kiinni?



http://www.konaworld.com/jake.cfm
Tuolta Jaken tuotesivulta löytyy seuraava kuva, jossa näkyy ainakin tarakka- ja lokarikiinnikkeitä.
http://www.konaworld.com/images/bike/full/jake.jpg

P.s. Myös Private Jake malliin sopii hyvin mm. Tubuksen fly tarakka. Tuon saa asennettua todella tukevasti kun poraa Tubuksen QR-kiinnitusraudat n.10mm ylikokoon ja asentaa ne slider droppien alle hieman pidemmillä pulteilla.

----------


## aaretti

Voiko levyjarruttomaan pyörään muuten vaihtaa levyjarrut?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JackOja

> Voiko levyjarruttomaan pyörään muuten vaihtaa levyjarrut?



Onhan se mahdollista. 

Järkevyys riippuu siitä onko rungossa ja haarukassa korvakkeet jarrusatuloille ja onko napoihin mahdollisuus kiinnittää jarrulevyt.

----------


## Nicco

Kona Jake vaikuttaisi mielenkiintoiselta ja jostakin syystä olen merkkiinkin mieltynyt, mutta mitenkäs tuo alumiini keula? Onko hiilikuitu merkittävästi mukavampi hiekkateillä? Maastoon on sitten maastopyörä. Vaimon hiilari keulaisella cc olen välillä lenkkiä ajanut ja tykännyt vaikka runko on hieman lyhyt.

----------


## Kalle H

> Kona Jake vaikuttaisi mielenkiintoiselta ja jostakin syystä olen merkkiinkin mieltynyt, mutta mitenkäs tuo alumiini keula? Onko hiilikuitu merkittävästi mukavampi hiekkateillä? Maastoon on sitten maastopyörä. Vaimon hiilari keulaisella cc olen välillä lenkkiä ajanut ja tykännyt vaikka runko on hieman lyhyt.



Mulla on itsellä toi Konan Private Jake jossa on tosiaan hiilari keula. Sanoisin itse, että tuo keula on ennemmin tukeva, kuin mukava  :Sarkastinen: . Ehkä se nyt jossain ääritilantiessa pikkusen joustaa, mutta kyllä tuollainen tapered emäputkella ja paksuilla jaloilla oleva levyjarrukeula on niin muhku, ettei se jousta samaan tapaan kun esim. maantifillarien kevyemmät/sirommat hiilarikeulat. Pidän kyllä itse tuota Private Jakea oikein mukavana hiekkatie fillarina, mutta renkaisiin ja tubeless hommiin kannattaa kyllä ehdottomasti panostaa. Sellaisilla 40mm renkailla ja n. 2,5-3,0bar paineilla saa kyllä soratielle mukavuutta, nopeutta ja pitoa oikein mukavasti, vaikka runko/keula olisikin jäykän puoleinen. Jos mukavuutta haluaa lisää, niin joku joustavampi hiilarisatulaputki on ihan kiva.

ps. Vaikka mä paljon tota omaa Konaani tuppaan täällä kehumaan, niin en ehkä itse pidä sitä mitenkää hinta-/laatusuhteeltaan ylivoimasena. Toki onhan Konalla mm. elinikäinenrunko takuu, mikä on ihan kiva lisä. Toisaalta tarjouksesta osatettu ~700€ White on spekseiltään hyvin vastaava yli tonin Konan kanssa.

----------


## Nicco

> Toisaalta tarjouksesta osatettu ~700€ White on spekseiltään hyvin vastaava yli tonin Konan kanssa.



Varmasti on white ja monet muut hinta- laadultaan hyviä pyöriä, mutta olen vaan sen verran turhamainen että talouden kona ja canondale "rivin" jatkoksi en mitä tahansa pyörää ottaisi.

----------


## Kalle H

> Varmasti on white ja monet muut hinta- laadultaan hyviä pyöriä, mutta olen vaan sen verran turhamainen että talouden kona ja canondale "rivin" jatkoksi en mitä tahansa pyörää ottaisi.



En ole kyllä itsekkään vielä Whiteä kelpuuttanut. Toisaalta muut "Skodat ja Pirkat" mulle on kelvennut ihan hyvin kuten Canyon, Radon, On-One...

----------


## Mohkku

> Kona Jake vaikuttaisi mielenkiintoiselta ja jostakin syystä olen merkkiinkin mieltynyt, mutta mitenkäs tuo alumiini keula? Onko hiilikuitu merkittävästi mukavampi hiekkateillä?



Materiaalin perusteella ei voi sanoa mitään. Alumiinin ominaisuuksiin kuuluu kovuus, mutta loputulos rippuu toteutuksesta, joten kokeilu on ainoa vaihtoehto saada asiasta selvyys.
Itselläni on kahdessa pyörässä teräshaarukka. Toinen on mukava, toinen leveämmistä renkaista huolimatta kova.

----------


## MacKonte

Omasta tallista löytyy muutamia erilaisia niin teräs-, alumiini- kuin hiilikuituisella keulalla varustettuja pyöriä. Alumiinikeula toimii mielestäni hybridissä, cyclossa ja täysjäykässä maasturissa, jossa rengas on vähintään 32mm, jolloin ilmatilavuutta riittää ja paineet pidetään kohtuulllsina (700x35C ja 3.5...4bar).

Maantiepyörään 23...25mm renkaalla en alumiinikeulaa enää kokemusten perusteella huoli.

----------


## sentier

Ite aika noviisina ja kokemattomana tota keulahommaa pohtinut. Jos sokkotestinä koeajaa kolme muuten täysin identtistä pyörää, mutta eri keulat, alu, teräs ja hiilari. Huomaako niissä oikeasti jotain eroa? 

Kyllähän tuo jake huonommalla hiekkatiellä on vähän sellanen täristin. Itse ajattelin kompensoida asiaa vähän muhkummalla rengastuksella.

----------


## Kalle H

> Ite aika noviisina ja kokemattomana tota keulahommaa pohtinut. Jos sokkotestinä koeajaa kolme muuten täysin identtistä pyörää, mutta eri keulat, alu, teräs ja hiilari. Huomaako niissä oikeasti jotain eroa?



Tämä riippuu ihan täysin siitä, että miten noi keulat on rakennettu ja mitoitettu. Pelkän materiaalin perusteella tuskin huomaat mitään suurta eroa. Jostain muistan myös lukeneeni, että nykyisin nuo levyjarrukeulat joudutaan tekemään vähän ylijäreiksi, jotta ne täyttävät kaikki turvallisuusvaatimukset. Ei siis ole mitään varmaan, että teräskeula on pehmein ja alumiinikeula kovin.

Itse ajattelen tuota hiilarikeulaa vähän samaan tapaan kuin cyclocrossin läpiakseleita, miestäni kumpikaan ei ole pakollinen ominaisuus alle 1k€ hintaluokassa, mutta sen yli mentäessä oletan/haluan, että fillari on läpiakseleilla ja täydellä kuitukeulalla. Kannattaa myös huomioida, että ne alumiinisella kaulaputkella oleva alu/hiilari-keulat eivät ole mitään kovin keveitä, joten jos kevyttä haluaa, niin kannattaa varmistaa, että myös kaulaputki on kuitua.




> Kyllähän tuo jake huonommalla hiekkatiellä on vähän sellanen täristin. Itse ajattelin kompensoida asiaa vähän muhkummalla rengastuksella.



Kyllähän noi kaikki Cyclocrossit ja Gravel-fillarit on melkoisia täristimiä, jos hiekkatie mene todella huonoksi. Tuollainen 35-40mm rengas on kyllä todella mukava vielä keskinkertaisellakin soratiellä, mutta jos tie koostuu nyrkin kokoisista kiven järkeleistä, niin toki renkeiden vaimennuskyky loppuuu. Toki joku hienosti joustavaksi tehty teräs-/titaani-/hiilari-runko on varmasti jäykkää alumiinipyörää mukavampi, mutta kyllä tuolla alumiinipyörälläkin pääsee todella hyvään tulokseen, kunhan panostaa tuohon rengas valitaan, paineisiin ja tubeless hommiin.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Päädyin ison pähkäilyn jälkeen Cube Cross Race Pro cycloon. Kiitos kaikille täällä kommentoineille!
Cube vaikuttaa yhden säätölenkin jälkeen loistavalta pyörältä ja päällimäisenä oli mielessä, että miksen ostanut cyclocrossia jo aikaisemmin... hydrauliset levyjarrut on todella tehokkaat, pitää varoa, ettei lyö rengasta lukkoon. Ajoin asfaltin lisäksi lyhyitä pätkiä soralla ja poluilla, joissa pyörän pehmeys yllätti positiivisesti. Stemmin pituus on joko vähän liian pitkä tai venyttelyä vaille hyvä  :Vink:  Vaihtoon on siis toistaiseksi menossa vain renkaat, jotka ei karkean kuvion puolesta ole yleiskäyttöön ihan optimit.

Kannattaa muidenkin uuden tyyppistä pyörää ostavien muuten pitää mielessä, että myyjät on myyjiä ja sopivin tuote on usein se omasta kaupasta löytyvä. Oletusarvoisesti pyörä lyötiin hyllystä lapaan ja lähetetään ajamaan, jos siis pyörää oli koeajettavissa. Kokoa ei sen tarkemmin katsottu omalla kohdalla ilman erillistä pyyntöä. Suosittelen muillekin nööseille useita koeajoja ja mielellään vielä kolmatta osapuolta arvioimaan kokoa. Kävin kaksi kertaa koeajamassa loppusuoralle päätyneet pyörät ja toisesta pyörästä ei saatu itselle luontevan tuntuista myyjän tekemistä säädöistä huolimatta. Sain vielä Pietun mukaan arvioimaan ajoasentoa yms, joka oli kyllä arvokas apu, kiitos siitä.

----------


## aaretti

Jakesta tulu vielä mieleen, että onko kolme vuotta vanha jake (oranssi) suuresti erilainen kuin uudet? Sain hyvän tarjouksen vanhemmasta jakesta, mutta nyt aloin miettimään, että onko malli muuttunut vuosien varrella paljonkin? Vähän vertailin speksejä, mutta amatöörin silmään ei juuri mitään näkynyt paitsi eri jarrut


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jii.haanpaa

> Jakesta tulu vielä mieleen, että onko kolme vuotta vanha jake (oranssi) suuresti erilainen kuin uudet? Sain hyvän tarjouksen vanhemmasta jakesta, mutta nyt aloin miettimään, että onko malli muuttunut vuosien varrella paljonkin? Vähän vertailin speksejä, mutta amatöörin silmään ei juuri mitään näkynyt paitsi eri jarrut



Rungon geometria on erilainen ja se muuttui muistaakseni 2016. Vanhemmat ovat hieman pitempiä ja matalempia, keskiö aavistuksen korkeammalla. Eli parempia  :Hymy:

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Itse selvittelisin, että  kuinka paljon osasarjojen kestävyys ja ominaisuudet on muuttuneet kolmessa vuodessa. Taitaa halvemmat osasarjatkin kehittyä mukavasti muutamassa vuodessa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Onko päivän tietoa halvoista cyclo-runkojen myyjistä? Ja vielä canti-tapeilla... 

Tämän löysin vanhasta muistista.  http://shop4cross.de/
Onko euroopassa Jamiksen rungoille myyjää?

----------


## PorukkalenkkienMM-Mestari

XXL:ssä taas -> 499€ https://www.xxl.fi/merida-cx-100-cla...2_1_styleSaako yöaleista vielä -20% tuohon, voisin ostaa tuon kommuutteriksi 400€:lla. Cosinet vielä niin johan kulkee. Clarikseen on halvat varaosat ketju 10€, pakka 15€ jne.

----------


## Mohkku

Mikä tuollainen yöale on? En löytänyt XXL:n sivuilta mainitaa sellaisesta.

----------


## tuurev

Vasta harrastuksen aloittavana ensipyörän ostajana kyselisin kokeneemmilta pyöräilijöiltä mielipidettä ja suosituksia cyclocrosseista alle 1000€ budjetilla.

Pyörällä olisi tarkoitus toimia liikuntamuotona varsinkin kesällä mutta myös ajaa töihin mahdollisesti kolmena vuodenaikana. Työmatkaa on noin 20km suuntaansa. Kun käyttökohde on kunnon kohotus ja työmatkapyöräily niin arvostan ehkä enemmän ajovarmuutta ja ajomukavuutta, kuin ultimaattista nopeutta ja viimeisen päälle viilattua painon optimointia.

Toistaiseksi varteenotettavia vaihtoehtoja ovat olleet:
Insera CC7000: https://www.baiks.fi/polkupyorat/cyc...agra-3629.html
White cx pro 17: https://www.xxl.fi/white-white-cx-pr...121892_1_style

Huomion arvoistahan noissa on se, että Insera on kevyempi, siinä on hydrauliset jarrut sekä parempi osasarja (105 vs tiagra) ja äkkiseltään Insera vaikuttaisi selkeästi paremmalta vaihtoehdolta. Whiten valttina on vain XXL:n reippaat alennukset ja kun hankinnan kanssa ei ole tulipalokiirettä oletan, että kyseisen pyörän voisi saada 700e-800e hinnoilla, jolloin päästäisiin muiden varusteiden kanssa varmasti budjetin alle. Eilen kävin XXL:ssä tutkailemassa pyörää 52cm rungolla ja varsin ammattimaisen myyjän kanssa tulimme johtopäätökseen, että 54cm runko olisi minulle oivallisen kokoinen, en kuitenkaan koeajanut pienempää runkoa, istuskelin vain päällä. Tänään kävin Baiksissa tutkailemassa Inseraa ja ei kovin palvelualtis myyjä ei juurikaan opastanut pyörän kanssa, mutta itse XXL:n ohjeiden mukaan tutkiskelin rungon mittoja ja se 54cm runko oli Inserassa vallan mainio. Koeajoin sen ja se tuntui ihan hyvältä, mutta vertailukohtaa ei juurikaan ole.

Mitä sanoo kokeneemmat konkarit, olenko ihan hakoteilla pyörien kanssa ja onko jotain rahan, perstuntuman ja osasarjan lisäksi mitä pitäisi ottaa ehdottomasti huomioon hankitoja tehdessä?

----------


## Mohkku

Inseran ongelmana on jostain syystä huono maine. Mistä tuo johtuu, sitä  en osaa sanoa. Yksi selitys voisi olla se, ettei pyörästä ilmoiteta  tietoja sillä tarkkuudella, mitä useimmista muista. Menee siis tässä  suhteessa ns. markettipyörien sarjaan. Itselläni herää tällöin epäilys  siitä, onko pyörään kasattu näyttäviä yksityiskohtia, joita mainoksissa  korostetaan (esim. vaihtaja), mutta muilta osin pyörä on kasattu  nimettömastä kiinalaisesta halpatuotannosta. Kuluttaja katsoo  luultavasti ensimmäisenä vaihtajien tyypit, joten ne vaikuttaa  ostopäätökseen suhteettoman paljon. Toki hyvä voimansiirto on tärkeä  asia, mutta oikeasti esim. Tiagran ja 105:n välillä ero osien hinnoissa  on aika pieni. Lisäksi molemmat ovat toimivia palikoita. Enemmän rahaa voi olla kiinni esim. kiekoissa, mutta niiden laadun vertailu onkin vaikeampaa.

Eräässä  krossaritestissä (en muista missä lehdessä) Inseran edellinen malli sai  kehuja, joten itse voisin harkita tuollaista asiointipyöräksi, jos  käytettynä halvalla sellainen tulisi vastaan. Huono maine voi olla tuollaisessa käytössä hyväkin asia, pyörä ei ehkä ole varkaiden silmissä houkuttelevin kohde.

Inseran ja Whiten  kanssa samaan sarjan voisi laskea Helkaman CC5:n. Siitä oli juttua tällä  palstalla hiljattain, taisipa löytyä joku tyytyväinen omistajakin.
http://www.helkamavelox.fi/pyora/cc5-22-v/

Olikohan tuo Pyöräily+Triathlon-lehden testissä, eikä arvostelu muista mitenkään oleellisesti poikennut. Jos makuasiat osuu kohdilleen, saattaa tuokin siis olla hyvä vaihtoehto. Hintapyynnöt näyttää olevan 900 euron suurusluokassa, keinotekoisen korkealla ovh:lla se saadaan näyttämään tiukalta tarjoukselta.

Helkama  tekee pyörät omalla nimellään, Insera ja White ovat kauppojen teettämiä  pyöriä samaan tapaan kuin Pirkka-tuotteet K-Kaupassa. En kyllä tiedä,  onko asialla mitään merkitystä. Kun samoilla spekseillä myydään selvästi yli tonnin pyöriä, jotain muutakin eroa noissa luulisi olevan kuin merkki eli ihan kritiikittömästi ei noihin kannata suhtautua.

Perstuntumaan kuuluu kai  ajoasento eli rungon + ohjauksen mittasuhteet, mikä on koon ohella tärkeä juttu. Onhan eri pyörissä  erilaisia geometrioita, pelkkä rungon koko ei ole ainoa muuttuja. Hienosäätöä voi tehdä stemmin vaihdolla, mutta lyhyen koeajon perusteella ei lopullista totuutta saa selville.  Lisäksi kannattaa katsoa varusteiden kiinnitysmahdollisuus, jos niille  kokee olevan tarvetta. Lokarit ja tarakka ehkä ensimmäisinä. Toki ne saa  viritettyä lähes pyörään kuin pyörään, mutta valmiit kiinnikkeet on  aina mukava juttu.

Itse välttäisin pyöriä, joissa käytetään press fit-tyyppistä keskiötä, koska tuossa ratkaisussa on ollut paljon ongelmia. Moni muu ei pidä asiaa oleellisena, joten mikään kiveen hakattu juttu ei tämäkään ole.

Budjetissa täytyy huomioida varusteet  ja muut hankinnat (lokarit, tarakka, jalka, lukko, kypärä, valot,  varaosat, työkalut, (lukko)polkimet, kengät jne.), joten jos niitä  tarvitaan, tonni tuskin riittää. Lopullinen hinta on kuitenkin kauppiaan tarjous kokonaisuudesta, nettikaupan hintalappuja ei kannata liian tarkkaa tuijottaa.

----------


## PorukkalenkkienMM-Mestari

Pressfit menee kyllä, ei sitä tarvitse naputella irti joka päivä. Sealed cartridge bearings sisällä, riiittää että ottaa öljysuojan irti ja uudet rasvat sisään 6kk välein. Inserasta en osaa sanoa muuta kuin että 105 5800 on luotettava ja tarjoaa älyttömästi välityksiä maantielle. Kiinteät pitkät lokarit menee molempiin. Tarakasta en osaa sanoa, runkolaukut ajaa saman asian. 40 km päivämatka tarkoittaa sitä, että välityksille on tarvetta joten ottaisin Inseran.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

http://www.cyclecenter.fi/tuote/helkama-cc5-cyclocross/

Näyttäisi olevan nyt 699€ tuo Helkaman cyclo. Työkaveri osti ekaksi ns. kunnon pyöräksi tuollaisen ja on ollut tyytyväinen, kun ei paremmastakaan ole kokemusta. Tuohon hintaan hintaan ihan hyvät osat. Kiekot varmaan aina tämän hintaluokan heikoin osa-alue, mutta kaupasta saa uudet kesäkiekoiksi ja alkuperäiset voi jättää talvikäyttöön.

----------


## Blackborow

Geometria tietoja ei näytä löytyvän mistään?

----------


## Late_h

Tulipa hankittua pienenä heräteostona XXL:stä White CX Killer. Ei voinut vastustaa kun oli 900 euron hintaan cyclo täydellä SRAM Apex 1 osasarjalla hydraulisine levyjarruineen (kassalla myöhemmin kertoivat että olivat laittaneet väärän hinnan ko. pyörän hintalappuun, tiedä häntä..  :Leveä hymy: ). 
Joka tapauksessa tällä on tarkoitus ajaa peruslenkin lisäksi työmatkat ja kaupunkiajelut joten jossain vaiheessa pitää hankkia lokarisarjaa. Taakse tässä näyttää kiinnikkeiden ja tilan puolesta menevän mikä tahansa täyspitkä lokari, mutta tuossa hiilarietuhaarukassa on kiinnityspiste vain yläpäässä ja jalkojen alapäistä ei löydy mitään kiinnikeitä. Millaisia ratkaisuja kannattaisi harkita etulokariksi tässä tapauksessa? Varmaan pienellä säädöllä voisi saada eteenkin täyspitkän aisallisen lokarin, jos vetäisi haarukan jalkojen ympäri jotkut lisäkiinnikkeet. Tai sitten tietysti esim. tällainen http://www.sks-germany.com/en/products/s-board/
Onko täällä Whiten cyclojen omistajilla millaisia ratkaisuja lokareiksi omissa pyörissään?

Lisäyksenä vielä, että jotkut pienet reiät on etuhaarukan molemmissa jaloissa sisäpuolilla, mutta niihin ei kyllä saa mitään kiinni työstämättä niitä jotenkin. Liittynee johonkin valmistusteknisiin seikkoihin nuo reiät.

----------


## thudner

Mulla on curanat. Edestä on juomapulloremmeillä etuhaarukoissa.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## thudner

https://www.xxl.fi/sks-germany-anywh...132595_1_style

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Late_h

Kappas, juuri samanlainen pyörä tuli hankittua ja siellä näköjään ratkaisukin löydetty. Kiitoksia vinkistä!

Mites tällainen pikalinkun akselin päihin tuleva kiinnike? http://store.velo-orange.com/index.p...es-4mm-qr.html
Onko järkevä ratkaisu ja mistähän näitä voisi Suomesta etsiä?

----------


## thunder

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/mudguard...ners-set-of-4/

Tuo voi olla kanssa siisti ratkaisu. Etukiekkoa irroitettaessa joutuu ottamaan pikalinkun auki.

----------


## Late_h

Tällainen löytyi Suomen Turusta. https://www.veloshop.fi/blb-lokasuoj...tyspidike.html
Osaako viisammat sanoa onko tällaisten lisäkiinnikkeiden laittamisesta haittaa akselin ja navan toiminnalle? Näiden avulla saisi hyvin vaikka täyspitkät Bluemelssit roiskeläppineen kiinni myös etuhaarukkaan.

----------


## PorukkalenkkienMM-Mestari

Onkos tuossa cx killerissä tasan sama runko kuin cx prossa?

----------


## kuovipolku

Eihän niissä tietenkään voi olla "tasan sama" runko koska toinen on hiilikuitua ja toinen alumiinia. Geometriatietoja vertaamalla voit ehkä päätellä ovatko ne edes suunnilleen samat. Materiaalin vaihtuessa tosin voivat ajo-ominaisuudetkin vaihtua.

PS Jottei mene hiilikuidun ylistykseksi ja alumiinin haukkumiseksi, niin paljon riippuu myös suunnittelijoiden kyvyistä, valmistajien taidoista, valmistuttajan laadunvalvonnasta eli toisin sanoen siitä millaista hiilikuitua tai alumiinia ja miten on missäkin käytetty.

----------


## Alpine

Johan se pyöräkuume alkoi nousta, kun kävi koettamassa paria cycloa.

Vanha Nishiki Hybrid Pro SL joutaisi kiertoon liian pienen rungon vuoksi. Nyt olisi tarkoitus myydä auto pois ja alkaa opintovapaan kunniaksi pyöräilemään, vuoden ympäri. Koulumatka on reitistä riippuen 8-10 km suuntaansa ja veisin tarvittaessa lapset hoitoon kärryllä matkalla.

Ensimmäiseksi harkitsin Meridan Cyclo Cross 300 tai 500 -malleja, eli tonnin molemmin puolin olevia pyöriä. Kävin tänään sitten Oulussa mm. Pyörä-Suvalassa, jossa tarjottiin Cannondalea ja heti alkuun Caadx Apexia, eli vajaan 2 k€:n laitetta. Hyvältähän se tuntui ja sitä ninemomaan suositeltiin ympärivuotiseen käyttöön vaihteiston ja hyrdaulisten jarrujen vuoksi. Äkkiä tutkimalla hydraulijarrulliset mallit tuppaavat maksamaan sen vajaa 2000 €. Pitäisi budjettia venyttää sitten reippaan oloisesti, jotta tuollainen tarttuisi mukaan. Meridan kilpaileva malli olisi silloin CX 5000, joka on samaa hintaluokkaa. Olisikohan tuosta pyörää sitten pidemmäksi aikaa vähemmillä harmeilla, kun noilla halvemmilla vaihtoehdoilla?

Runkokokoakin olen miettinyt ja Meridan laskimella se olisi 56 cm. Pituutta minulla on 180 cm ja jalan pituus 85 cm Tuota 56 cm runkoa Suvalastakin tarjosivat ja aika soppelilta se tuntui, kun ajeli parkkipaikkaa ympäri. Nykyisen Nishikin geometria ei kyllä itselle sovi, kuin lyhemmille lenkeille. Satulan joutuu nyt nostamaan melkoisen korkealle, ettei polvet menisi liian koukkuun. Jotenkin ajoasennosta tulee sellainen, että kädet alkavat puutua melko nopeasti. Sen vuoksi jo 50 km lenkki alkaa olemaan loppupäästä aikamoista tuskaa, kun käsiä pitää roikutella ja lepuuttaa ilmassa.

----------


## Mohkku

Autosta luopuminen ja krossari ympärivuotisessa käytössä on yhtälö, joka kannattaa laskea tarkkaan eli onko liikkumiselle muita vaihtoehtoja (kävely, bussi, matkan tekemättä jättäminen).

Mielestäni Merida cc 500 on riittävän hyvä sikäli, että tuosta kalliimpaa valitsemalla harmien määrä tuskin yhtään vähenee komponenttien laadun parantumisen takia. 300-mallin kohdalla tilanne on luultavasti toinen. Ratkaisuna Meridan takajarru on kyllä jäätymiselle altis, kun vesi pääsee takajarrun vaijerin kuoresta valumaan sisään, jolloin jäätymisriski on todellinen. Siten Cannondalen hydraulijarrut on Meridan mekaanisia paremman käyttömukavuuden lisäksi talvikäytössä myös ongelmattomampi.

Jälleen kerran Cannondalessa ongelmana pidän ainoastaan keskiötä. Jos tuosta ei tule harmeja, siinä on varmasti toimiva pyörä moneen käyttöön. Jos tuohon hintaluokkaan pystyt venymään, tutustuisin myös Specializedin Sequoiaan. En tiedä Cannondalen rengastilasta, mutta Spessussa on vakiona 42 mm renkaat eli talveksi on nastarenkaissa valinnanvaraa hyvin. Ei tarvitse ajaa turhan kapeilla ja sehän on tässä tapauksessa erityisen hyvä asia. Plussaa on myös valmiit kiinnikkeet tavaratelineelle, koska mielestäni tavarat on huomattavasti mukavampi kuljettaa tarakalla kuin repussa. Cannondalessa ei sellaisia ilmeisesti ole eli telineen joutuu virittämään kiinni.

Erot geometriassa on sitten henkilökohtaisia asioita, niihin on parempi perehtyä omien mittojen ja tottumusten perusteella. Lisäksi parin tonnin pyörä ainoana liikkumismuotona on melko riskialtis varkaiden takia. Lukitus ja säilytys kannattaa miettiä huolellisesti. Voisi olla hyvä ajatus hankkia kaksi pyörää, toinen vaikka halpa käytetty ja toinen hyvä. Nishiki olisi muuten sopiva kakkospyöräksi, mutta väärä koko on vaikea ongelma.

----------


## Alpine

Kiitti vastauksesta!

Onhan siinä sitten bussi vaihtoehtona, jos kelit nyt mahdottomaksi äityy. 2 k€ kieppeillä oleva summa kyllä kirpaisee, mutta sen kestäisi. Tosin nyt bongasin netistä tuon Cannondale Caadx Apex 1:n alle 1400 €, joka jo kovasti houkuttelisi. Pyörä-Suvala olisi kyllä siihen tavaratelineenkin myynyt, mutta kiinnityksestä en sitten tiedä. Specialized olisi Cannondaleen nähden jo reippaasti hinnakkaampi.

----------


## TERU

Oulun ympäristössä sujahtelee Cännäreitä tosipaljon, Suvalan syytähän se, vahva myyjä ja maahantuoja. Ei noiden keskiöiden ongelma liene heille ylivoimainen. Omaa kokemusta ei merkistä ole, mutta tyytyväisiä kuskeja tapaa tienpäällä.

----------


## Moska

Merida Cx600 olisi hydraulisilla jarruilla ja 1*11 vaihteilla. Alle 1500€. tarjouksesta/tinkauksesta alle 1300.
Itsellä talvi/rymypyöränä ja olen pitänyt.

----------


## ParruPaavo

https://www.canyon.com/fi/specials/breakaway/

Canyonilla breakaway alennukset menossa ja Inflite AL 9.0 400€ alennuksessa. Ite tilasin kyseisen pyörän tänään ja ainakin omasta mielestä hinta/laatu suhde ihan kohdallaan kun on Ultegran osasarja ja hydrauliset levyjarrut. Hintaa pyörälle jäi 1599€.

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## makton

Minkä kokoista rengasta noihin infliteihin mahtuu taakse?

----------


## duris

Canyonit varmasti hyviä, mutta milloinhan sitä oikein alkaisi saamaan kuitukrossareita. Luulisi että osaamista löytyy, kun maantierungot niittänyt kehuja kautta linjan.

----------


## Kalle H

> Canyonit varmasti hyviä, mutta milloinhan sitä oikein alkaisi saamaan kuitukrossareita. Luulisi että osaamista löytyy, kun maantierungot niittänyt kehuja kautta linjan.



Olen itsekin odotellut Canyonilta sitä modernia Gravel/Crossari tykkiä joka noudattelisi samaa linjaa kun heidän maantiepuolen kamat. Jokohan 2018 olis saatavilla nappärä läpiakselein oleva Crossari jossa olisi kunnon lokaripaikat  ja rengas tilaa se ~40mm. Urbaani pyörien kanssahan Canyon käyttää myös 650b vanteita, joten ehkä jotain Road plus -renkaita/settejä olisi mukava nähdä.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Varmaan tuo UCIn 33mm sääntö on ollut omiaan hidastamaan haarukoiden leviämistä. Kiville ja muulle ryönälle olisi kuitenkin kiva pitää tilaa vapaana, vaikka isompi rengas mahtuisi juuri ja juuri pyörimään. Tämän vuoden Cubeen en ole vielä 40mm rengasta sovittanut, mutta sivusuunnassa saattaa jäädä omaan makuun liian vähän ylimääräistä tilaa.

----------


## ParruPaavo

> Minkä kokoista rengasta noihin infliteihin mahtuu taakse?



Suomen edustajalta kyselin tuosta rengaskoosta niin 40 millinen menee sileenä ja vähän karkeempaa jos haluaa niin noin 37 mm, sama eteen ja taakse. Nastarengasta suositteli 35 millisenä.

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

Onkos kukaan erehtyny ostaan tota "White CR Pro"? Kiloja on jonkuverrran mutta paljonkohan kevenis ku riisuis ylimääräset ja vaikka renkailla vähä keventäs. Entä kuin nopea jos vertaa johonki perus maantiepyörään.
Hybridi löytyy jo tallista mutta silläki on suuri ero maantiepyörään keskarissa ku maantielle lähetään. Varmaan -10km/h  :Hymy:  Itseasiassa taitaa läskipyöräniki kulkea paremmin.

Ajatuksena olis että CR toimis maantiepyörän korvikkeena ku täällä on niin paskat tiet. Ja tarvittaessa muuntautus retkipyöräksi pitemmille matkoille.

----------


## Mattia

^Rovvalla työmatkuttamena ja tarvittaessa retkifillarina, eikä pidä ostosta mitenkään erehdyksenä. Onhan sen rungossa hiukan korkeampi emäputki ja muutenkin aavistuksen leppoisampi geo, kuin hänen cyclossaan tai maantiefillarissaan, mutta ajoasennon saisi kyllä putkiosilla viritettyä hyvinkin samanlaiseksi, jos haluaisi. Gummit eivät tietenkään ole nopeimmat, joten ne pitäisi päivittää, jos maantiellä haluaa keskareita mittailla. Fillarin kokonaispainollahan ei sitten oikeasti ole juurikaan merkitystä nopeuteen, jos aerodynamiikan ja voimantuoton saa ajoasennon kautta kohdilleen.

----------


## Jupe_CX

Hei. Täällä uusi foorumilainen. Ostin keväällä Merida CX 100 lukuisien maastureiden jälkeen, kun oli kovassa alessa. Nyt tekee jo mieli kevyempää ja parempaa... Kuinka suuri vaikutus on 2-2,5 kg pudotuksella ajoon ja mäkien kiipeämiseen? Vai tyydynkö tähän, kun ei siinä mitään valittamistakaan ole..? Canyon Inflite/KTM/Cannari/Felt..?

----------


## Mattia

Ei juuri mitään merkitystä. Hommaa uusi fillari, jos siltä tuntuu, mutta älä odota sen lähtevän mäissä lentoon. Kaikilta mainitsemiltasi valmistajilta ja monilta muilta löytyy hienoja ja keveitäkin fillareita.

Ps. Mielipiteeni pyörän painon metkityksestä ei ole foorumilla yleisesti hyväksytty "totuus", mutta niin se vaan kuitenkin on.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Hei. Täällä uusi foorumilainen. Ostin keväällä Merida CX 100 lukuisien maastureiden jälkeen, kun oli kovassa alessa. Nyt tekee jo mieli kevyempää ja parempaa... Kuinka suuri vaikutus on 2-2,5 kg pudotuksella ajoon ja mäkien kiipeämiseen? Vai tyydynkö tähän, kun ei siinä mitään valittamistakaan ole..? Canyon Inflite/KTM/Cannari/Felt..?



Varmaan, jos ihan järjellä ajattelee, niin tipuata se pari kiloa painoa ja nauti ajosta pyörällä minkä olet jo ostanut. Erot eivät tule olemaan kuitenkaan järkyttäviä. Itse ajan työmatkat ja satunnaisia lenkkejä ihan perus alumiinisella crossarilla ja riittäisi periaatteessa kaikkiin omiin ajoihin ihan hyvin. Tykkään kuitenkin, että lenkkipyörässä ei ole lokasuojia tai muuta ulkonäöllisesti häiritseviä asioita, joten ostin hiekkatie/kevyeen polkuajoon viime keväänä kuituisen crossarin. Onhan se hyvä, nopea ja saatanan mukava ajaa, mutta jos ollaan ihan rehellisiä, niin varmaan ilman sitäkin olisin pärjännyt ja rahaa olisi tilillä enemmän, mutta ei kai näitä hommia voi aina järjellä selittää, vaan fiiliksellä mennään. Pitkään olin haaveillut tuollaisesta "hipocrossarista", joten pakko se oli kuitenkin toteuttaa. Käy kokeilemassa jotain kalliimpaa laitetta ja jos et huomaa mitään oleellista eroa, niin aja vanhalla pyörällä kotiin, unohda koko asia ja säästä tuhansia.

----------


## Mohkku

XXL:n mukaan pyörä painaa 10,8 kg, joten 2-2,5 kg pudotus tarkoittaa n. 8,5 kilon pyörää eli krossariksi jo aika kevyttä ja siten käytännössä kohtalaisen arvokasta pyörää.

Varmasti tuo tuntuu jo ajossa, kuten muutkin erot noiden välillä (todennäköisesti kaikilta osin hiukan laadukkaammat osat). Nyt kuitenkin täytyy pysähtyä miettimään, mitä pyörältä oikeasti kaipaat. Millä tavoin parempaa haluat ja mitä tavoittelet keveydellä. Onko pyöräilyn tarkoitus päästä mahdollisimman lujaa paikasta toiseen vai onko se kuntoilumuoto ilman kilpailullisia tavoitteita, jossa sekunneilla ei ole merkitystä.

Ilman, että käsittelee näitä asioita itsensä kanssa voi olla vaarallista hakea parannusta nykyiseen pyörään. Tuloksena voi olla kohtuuttoman kallis päivityskierre. Ja hinnan vastapainoksi tulee myös arkea hankaloittavia asioita eli mihin 8,5 kilon pyörän uskaltaa jättää, onko pyörällä tarvetta kuljettaa tavaraa, asentaa lokaria jne.

Mutta laita seuraavalle lenkille ylimääräistä painoa pyörään ja kokeile, onko ero parin tuhannen euron arvoinen. Kunnon lukko + täysinäinen juomapullo riittää painoksi tyhjään pyörään verrattuna. Kalliin pyörän laakerien rullaavuudesta tuskin eroa tulee, renkaissa voi pieni ero olla. Yksi suht edullinen vaihtoehto on laittaa sileät 28-30 mm maantiepyörän renkaat, kun nykyiset 33 mm nappulat kuluu loppuun. Painoa ei siinä kyllä juurikaan katoa, jos nykyiset renkaat painaa 355 g/kpl.

----------


## CamoN

> Kuinka suuri vaikutus on 2-2,5 kg pudotuksella ajoon ja mäkien kiipeämiseen?



Osta uuden pyörän hinnalla toinen kiekkosetti ja tiputa siten kilo pyörivästä massasta, niin eron huomaa pyörän käsiteltävyydessä, kiihtyvyydessä ja osin myös mäessä. Jaa työvuorot vaikka lenkkikiekot/arkikiekot tai kesäkiekot/talvikiekot tms., ettei vanhat jää vain varalle.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Millä tavoin parempaa haluat ja mitä tavoittelet keveydellä.



Se keveys ja nopeus on silloin merkityksellinen kun nopeutta vertaillaan muihin. Minusta yksin ajellessa sillä ei ole kovin suurta merkitystä.

Mutta toimiiko se nykyinen pyörä? Onko vaihteiden tai jarrujen kanssa ongelmia?  Jos ne pelaa kunnolla, niin se uusi kiekkosetti voisi olla järkevä hankinta. Kunhan ostaa sellaiset jotka käy adaptereiden avulla sitten muihinkin pyöriin...

----------


## JackOja

Kyllä kevyt pyörä on aina kivempi ajaa kuin painava. 
Maantiellä ei ehkä niin väliä, mutta maastossa ja crossissa keveys on valttia. Ihan itselleenkin omin päin ajellessa. Mun mielestä. Kannattaa kokeilla ellei usko.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Itse olen ajellut vuorotellen alle 9 kg maantiepyörällä ja 13.5 kg gravel konkelilla, enkä koe sitä eroa mitenkään merkittävänä. Sama painoero myös kiekoissa, eikä sekään minulle suuria merkkaa.

----------


## JackOja

Minusta tuo taas kuullostaa aivan käsittämättömältä. 

No mut nythän me päästiin helposti lopputulemaan, että joillekin ihmisille fillarin painolla on merkitystä ja toisille taas ei. 

Eikä siinä ole mitään pahaa tai moitittavaa, ihmiset ovat erilaisia. Toiset tykkää Sramista ja toiset Shimanosta. Toiset Volkkarista ja toiset Toyotasta. Toiset kesästä ja toiset talvesta. Toiset muumeista ja toiset Tex Willeristä. Toiset ahkeroinnista ja toiset loinimisesta. Toiset tyttärestä ja toiset äidistä. Tai isästä. Tarvitseeko jatkaa?

Koska nämä ovat henkilökohtaisia juttuja toisten ihmisten lausuntoja ei kannata polarisoida omiin valintoihinsa ilman että kukin kokeilee itse  :Hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

> Koska nämä ovat henkilökohtaisia juttuja toisten ihmisten lausuntoja ei kannata polarisoida omiin valintoihinsa ilman että kukin kokeilee itse



Pitäisikin oppia näissä keskusteluissa käsittelemään asioita ilman, että määritellään jotain hyväksi tai huonoksi, kun hyvän ja huonon määritelmä on eri ihmisillä erilainen. Itselläni esimerkiksi on krossarissa vanteet, jotka painaa 545 g/kpl ja olen oikein tyytyväinen noihin. Toki joissain tilanteissa keveys olisi hyvä juttu, mutta kun yhdellä kiekkosarjalla koitan pärjätä (tosin taistelen itseni kanssa 650b-vaihtoehdon kanssa maasto- ja gg-ajojen osalta), tuo on hyvä kompromissi tarpeideni suhteen.

----------


## Fat Boy

> Tarvitseeko jatkaa?




Jos millään viitsit.. Vaikka vielä 10-15 esimerkin verran.


nih..

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Pitäisikin oppia näissä keskusteluissa käsittelemään asioita ilman, että määritellään jotain hyväksi tai huonoksi, kun hyvän ja huonon määritelmä on eri ihmisillä erilainen.



Juurikin näin. Lukee sitten minkä tahansa härvelin testejä tai käyttökokemuksia, niin niitä pitää peilata omiin tarpeisiin ja omiin arvostuksiin. On ne sitten pyöriä, kameroita tai autoja.

----------


## Jupe_CX

Eli turha vaihtaa -2 kg Canyoniin, vaikka on hinta/paino/laatusuhteella aika ylivoimainen. Kokonaispaino tietysti vaikuttaa, mutta pyörän paino käsiteltävyyteen. Tarvetta vaihtaa ei ole, mutta se mieliteko...

----------


## Mohkku

Lähtökohta kuitenkin on se, että sinulla on maksettu pyörä ja vaihto uuteen maksaa uuden hinnan miinus jokin vanhan myyntihinta, ellet jätä nykyistä pyörää kakkospyöräksi. Vain sinä voit arvioida, onko tuo hinta maksamisen arvoinen. Mutta jotta voit asiaa arvioida, sinun pitää määritellä tavoitteet ja suhteuttaa se pyörien välisten ominaisuuksien erotukseen. Vaihtoehtona on uusia nykyisestä pyörästäsi joitain osia. Mikään noista ei ole oikein tai väärin. Itse tuskin vaihtaisin, mutta minun päätökselläni ei ole mitään merkitystä sinun päätökseesi.

----------


## Blackborow

Kyllähän tuossa nyt on paljon muitakin tekijöitä kuin paino jos tuollaisen hinnat alkaen Claris-crossarin vaihtaa Canyoniin. Ajotuntuma on taatusti ihan eri eikä vain painon takia. Kaikki vaan toimii paremmin jne.

Itse vaihdoin taannoin vajaa 11kg teräsankkurin alle 9kg kuitupyörään ja vaikka kiekkosetti + renkaat säilyi samana niin on tuo ihan eri peli ajaa.

----------


## Dayton

Hei, haluaisin päivittää nopeammat nakit uuteen Merida CX500 cycloon. Vakiona on 33mm nappulat ja tilaa tuntuisi olevan vielä reilusti. Haluaisin mahdollisimman hyvin rullaavat ja pistosuojatut renkaat kaupunkiajeluun ja hiekallakin pitäisi uskaltaa ajella. Asfalttia ajosta on ehkä 90% eli aika slicksit saisi olla.

Vittoria Voyager Hyperiä olen katsellut, mutta saatavuus 38c koossa on surkea. Olen tilaamassa muutakin tarviketta samalla bike-componentsista, joten olisiko nämä hintansa väärtit? https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sc...g-Tyre-p45632/

Schwalbet ovat ilmeisesti todellisuudessa 2mm kapeammat kuin spekseissä eli menisikö tuo 42mm lokareiden kanssa? Tuosta kapeampi onkin 37mm, joka on todellisuudessa vain 35mm :/

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Eli turha vaihtaa -2 kg Canyoniin, vaikka on hinta/paino/laatusuhteella aika ylivoimainen...



En minä sitä tarkoita. Sinulle se voi olla hyvinkin järkevä valinta. Minä vaan tarkoitin  sitä että itse sinun pitää se harkinta käydä läpi ja tehdä se päätös. Paha sitä on kenenkään muun toisen puolesta tehdä.  :Hymy: 

Tai no, konsultit tekee  niin.  :Vink:

----------


## Mohkku

Dayton, olet varmasti oikeilla jäljillä ajatustesi kanssa. Renkaat-osiossa on ketjut Leveät ja nopeat maantierenkaat sekä Paksut gg-renkaat tms. Kannattaa selata läpi.

----------


## Needleman

Tarkoitus alkaa katseleen cyclocrossia syksyn kurakeleille. Saako tarvike lokasuojat asennettua asennettua mihin fillariin vaan vai tarviiko rungossa olla jotain kiinnikkeitä? Eli pitääkö huomioida jotain fillaria ostaessa jos aikoo asentaa kiinteät lokasuojat?
Tarkoitan nyt sellasia pitkiä lokasuojia enkä satulatolppaan kiinnitettäviä
Sori kun menee hiukan ohi aiheen

----------


## ahuji

^Lyhyt vastaus: pitää olla kiinnikkeet. Pitkä vastaus: aika moneen voi nippusiteillä ym. askarrella sellaiset mutta mitkä lokasuojat sopii, missä koossa ja haluaako omien viritelmien kanssa elää on jotain mitä voi pohtia. Jos pitkät lokasuojat on pakolliset, kannattaa varmistaa, että sellaiset varmasti saa kiinni, jo ennen ostoa

----------


## Breakbeat

Viikon verran sotkenut Merida 500:lla nyt työmatkoja ja muutaman hupilenkin siinä sivussa. Voimansiirto 105 pelaa hyvin ja levyjarruista tykkään kovasti, mutta ainoa mikä vähän häiritsee on ohjaukseen välittyvä tärinä etuhaarukasta siinä määriin, että ranteet kipeytyy. Vinkkejä? Paksumpi/ pehmustettu tankonauha tai pehmustetut hanskat?

----------


## Köfte

Aloita hanskoilla, lisää sitten nauhaa. Ethän vaan nojaa liikaa käsiin?

----------


## Breakbeat

> Aloita hanskoilla, lisää sitten nauhaa. Ethän vaan nojaa liikaa käsiin?



Hmm....mielestäni en, ja muilla (alu runko + kuitu haarukka)pyörillä vastaavaa vaivaa ei ole ollut.

----------


## TERU

Satulaa muutama milli taakse, jos mahdollista, keventää käsille ja ylävartalolle tulevaa painoa.

----------


## TERU

Jotkut satulat ovat muotoilultaan sellaisia, että nokkaa joutuu hitusen nostamaan suositellusta.

----------


## Breakbeat

> Satulaa muutama milli taakse, jos mahdollista, keventää käsille ja ylävartalolle tulevaa painoa.







> Jotkut satulat ovat muotoilultaan sellaisia, että nokkaa joutuu hitusen nostamaan suositellusta.



Säätövaraa on, joten kokeillaan. Danke.

----------


## Blackborow

> Viikon verran sotkenut Merida 500:lla nyt työmatkoja ja muutaman hupilenkin siinä sivussa. Voimansiirto 105 pelaa hyvin ja levyjarruista tykkään kovasti, mutta ainoa mikä vähän häiritsee on ohjaukseen välittyvä tärinä etuhaarukasta siinä määriin, että ranteet kipeytyy. Vinkkejä? Paksumpi/ pehmustettu tankonauha tai pehmustetut hanskat?



Minkälaiset renkaat? Itsellä sama himmeli hankittuna muutama viikko sitten ja en valitettavasti aikataulullisten ongelmien takia ole hirveästi ehtinyt sillä ajaa, mutta mitään tuollaista en ole havainnut. Tosin vaihdoin orggisrenkaat paksumpiin.

Se orggissatula oli kyllä karmea...

----------


## Breakbeat

> Minkälaiset renkaat? Itsellä sama himmeli hankittuna muutama viikko sitten ja en valitettavasti aikataulullisten ongelmien takia ole hirveästi ehtinyt sillä ajaa, mutta mitään tuollaista en ole havainnut. Tosin vaihdoin orggisrenkaat paksumpiin.
> 
> Se orggissatula oli kyllä karmea...



Vaihdoin mud wrestlerien tilalle 28mm gatorit. Ajoin aikasemmin työmatkat maantiepyörällä ja samoilla 28mm renkailla eikä koskaan tärähtänyt noin pahasti käsille kun nyt Meridan kanssa.

----------


## paaton

Levari cyclon keula on selvästi maantiepyörää kovempi, vaikka se kuitua olisikin.

----------


## Aakoo

Ja gatorit, vaikka kestävät onkin, on aika puutarhaletkumaiset tuntumaltaan. Koita pienempiä paineita, jos siitä on jotain apua. Muuten vaan paksumpaa kumia alle.

----------


## Blackborow

> Levari cyclon keula on selvästi maantiepyörää kovempi, vaikka se kuitua olisikin.



Joo ja 15mm läpipultti ei ole omiaan parantamaan tilannetta. Itse pistin tosiaan 40mm kumit alle ja karvan alle 4bar paineilla meno on mukavaa. Ei kai noita asfaltin poikkisaumoja jne. suodata mikään muu kuin läskikumi, joten ei kai niihin kannata ranteet lukossa muutenkaan tärskäytellä?

----------


## Vivve

Onkos jollain ajossa Cannondale CaadX? Pohdin olisiko 54 oikea koko 178cm pitkälle ja haaramitta 83cm.

----------


## fiber

Minä olen 188 cm, haaramitta 91 cm, ja CaadX:n koko 56.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Onko kellään Planet-X XLA:ta? Vähän himottais semmonen mutta mietityttää kuin paljon on tilaa renkaalle, elikkä miten on sisäleveyttä takahaarukassa ja keulassa renkaan kohalta mitattuna?

Lähetetty minun Mobira Cityman laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## leecher

Canyonin uudet hiilaricyclot vaikuttavat aika päteviltä! Mietitty juttuja taas vähän uusiksi kilpailijoihin nähden 
https://www.canyon.com/fi/specials/takeflite/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Canyonin uudet hiilaricyclot vaikuttavat aika päteviltä! Mietitty juttuja taas vähän uusiksi kilpailijoihin nähden 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi/specials/takeflite/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Varmasti hyvä pyörä ja hyviä juttuja, mutta onhan toi runko ihan hirveän näköinen laitos. Sitä ei pelasta tällä kertaa edes kelta/musta väritys mikä on kyllä yksi parhaista väriyhdistelmistä pyörään.

----------


## Pietu

Kaameaa. Varmaan toimivaa.

----------


## plr

Tuo vaakaputken mutka särähtää silmään oli sitten kuinka toimiva tahansa.

----------


## Jomppanen

Whytellä on ollut jo leveämpää tankoo, loivempaa kulmaa ja pidempää akseliväliä..
Ihme kyllä että tuollaista "kantomutkaa" ei ole ainakaan liiemmälti aiemmin ollut.
Silmä tottuu siihen mutkaankin ja Enzo Ferrariko se oli joka sanoi että "auto on kaunis kun se voittaa". Pätee varmaan pyöräänkin, rumuus vähenee heti kun voittoja tulee.

----------


## TrailRider

Joo onhan tuo Canyon aika ruma suoraan sanottuna, mutta kuten Jomppanen sanoi niin rumuus unohtuu jos voittoja alkaa tippua ja silmä tottuu.

Itseäni jollaintavalla jopa miellyttää pyörästä huokuva funktionaalisuus. Kantokahva, ei lokareita jne. Työkalu?!

Whytestä puheenollen: onko täällä kenelläkään ajokokemusta Gisburnista tai saxonista? Itseäni ensin mainittu kuumottelisi yhdistettynä crossi-, työmatka- ja soraseikkailupyöränä. Kerran käynyt jo koeajamassa ja vakaalta peliltä tuntui. Muiden kokemuksia olisi kuitenkin mukava kuulla myös!

----------


## YocceT

> Onkos jollain ajossa Cannondale CaadX? Pohdin olisiko 54 oikea koko 178cm pitkälle ja haaramitta 83cm.



Jalka 81 ja 51 on sopiva koko.

----------


## jii.haanpaa

> Canyonin uudet hiilaricyclot vaikuttavat aika päteviltä! Mietitty juttuja taas vähän uusiksi kilpailijoihin nähden 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi/specials/takeflite/



Kyllä mun silmä tuon kestäisi helposti, mutta aavistuksen huvittaa modernin ja mullistavan geometrian uudelleen keksiminen vuodesta toiseen. Ei tuonkaan geometria kovin paljon vanhasta Konastani eroa.

----------


## MacKonte

> Onkos jollain ajossa Cannondale CaadX? Pohdin olisiko 54 oikea koko 178cm pitkälle ja haaramitta 83cm.



Pituus 185cm ja jalka 89cm, Caadx kokoa 56 on sopiva mulle. Antamillasi mitoilla ottaisin vielä pykälää pienemmän.

----------


## paaton

> Pituus 185cm ja jalka 89cm, Caadx kokoa 56 on sopiva mulle. Antamillasi mitoilla ottaisin vielä pykälää pienemmän.



Olen itse 178/83 mittainen ja trekin 54 cyclo on minulle passeli tai jopa hivenen pieni. Maantiellä käytän 120mm stemmiä, maastossa 100mm. Cannondale näyttää mukavan matalalta, eli ei tuo 54 kokokaan ole liian korkea.

Trekk 54            reach 383 stack 562
Cannondale 54   reach 379 stack 554

----------


## MacKonte

^Kaverillani, joka taitaa olla noita samoja kokoja, on CaadX kokoa 54. Koeajoi testipäivässä kokoa 52 ja totesi, että se olisi hänelle parempi. Kannattaa käydä koeajamassa. Itse olin ostamassa kokoa 58, mutta päädyin pykälää pienempään. Isompikin olisi mennyt. Maantiefillari Caad4 on kokoa 60 eikä yhtään liian iso.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Joo onhan tuo Canyon aika ruma suoraan sanottuna...



Vaikka en tykkää näistä uusista futuristisesti muotoilluista aika-ajopyöristä ja maantiepyöristä, niin tämä C-C näyttää mun silmään oikein päheeltä.  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> ^Kaverillani, joka taitaa olla noita samoja kokoja, on CaadX kokoa 54. Koeajoi testipäivässä kokoa 52 ja totesi, että se olisi hänelle parempi. Kannattaa käydä koeajamassa. Itse olin ostamassa kokoa 58, mutta päädyin pykälää pienempään. Isompikin olisi mennyt. Maantiefillari Caad4 on kokoa 60 eikä yhtään liian iso.



Tuossa onkin muuten se syy, miksi cyclolla ei voi järkevästi korvata kahta pyörää. Tai siis voisi, jos ostaisi saman cyclon kahdessa eri koossa.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Whytellä on ollut jo leveämpää tankoo, loivempaa kulmaa ja pidempää akseliväliä..
> Ihme kyllä että tuollaista "kantomutkaa" ei ole ainakaan liiemmälti aiemmin ollut.
> Silmä tottuu siihen mutkaankin ja Enzo Ferrariko se oli joka sanoi että "auto on kaunis kun se voittaa". Pätee varmaan pyöräänkin, rumuus vähenee heti kun voittoja tulee.



Kantomutka varmaan ihan ookoo, joskin suurempia probleemia ei oo kantaa normaaliakaan fillaria, missä vaakaputki ei oo kovin paljoa sloupattu. Levee tanko on crossiin luonnollisesti hyvä, loivat kulmat eivät sovellu kisacrossailuun mielestäni kovinkaan hyvin, kuten ei myöskään matala keskiö / pidempi akseliväli. Kisacrossarin pitää olla hätäinen ajettava!  :Hymy:  Mut toki jos radat muuttuu radikaalisti, niin sitten noi maasturimaiset muutokset varmasti alkavat olla hyviä..

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Onko kukaan sovitellut lokareita tämän vuoden Cuben Cross Raceen? Hyvin istuvat ja mahdollisimman leveät lokarit kiinnostaa. Yleensäkkin voi heittää suosituksia hyvistä lokareista.

----------


## coccyx

> Onkos jollain ajossa Cannondale CaadX? Pohdin olisiko 54 oikea koko 178cm pitkälle ja haaramitta 83cm.



Mitat 176 ja inseam 83 ja mulla runko 51 on juuri passeli Caadxista.

----------


## Lyykos

Uskaltautuisko tälläinen mistään tietämätön kysymään suosituksia:

Tarkoituksena olisi löytää ensisijaisesti ympärivuotiseen työmatkakäyttöön vähän tehokkaampi pyörä, jolla työmatkat sujuisivat nopeammin kuin nykyisellä pyörällä. Työmatkaa kertyy päivittäin vain 10 kilometriä.

Toisena käyttötarkoituksena sitten mahdolliseen lenkkikäyttöön keväisin, kesäisin ja syksyisin. Puoliso harrastaa maantiepyöräilyä ja rauhallisemmille höntsälenkeille olisi mukava päästä välillä mukaan.

Pyörän ensisijaisen käytön vuoksi rapakaaret on tärkeät, tavarateline ei ole välttämätön.

Näitä (budjettiystävällisiä) malleja olen katsellut : 

http://www.xxl.fi/white-white-cr-pro...121891_1_style

http://larunpyora.com/tuote/2017-foc...s-al-commuter/

http://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Jake/ekauppa/pKOJA/

http://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Rove/ekauppa/pKOROVAL/

Oma kipukynnykseni hinnassa kulkee siinä tonnin tuntumassa. Tulisiko muita käyttööni sopivia suosituksia mieleen tai onko ylläolevista pyöristä mielipidettä? Puoliso liputtaa tällä hetkellä Focuksen puolesta.

----------


## Vivve

Kona Jake tai Focus Mares. Molemmissa muita parempi osasarja. Alumiininen haarukka saattaa tuntua kovalta käsille mutta jos pitää vähän levempää rengasta alla niin ei välttämättä haittaa.

----------


## Paahtis

Täälläolisi myös ensimmäinen Cyclocross hankinnassa, Canyonin maantiepyörä ja täpäri tallista jo löytyy mutta monikäyttösyytensä takia cylcon mentävä aukko vielä olisi. Lähinnä lenkki käyttöön asfaltti ja hiekkatie ajeluun myös huonommalla kelillä ja mahdollisesti myös talviajoon. Tarkoitus olisi hankkia hyvä ja monipuolinen pyörä jolla pärjäisi vähän joka kelissä useampia vuosia.

Kriteereinä olisi vähintään 105 -osasarja, hydrauliset jarrut, kaksi eturatasta ja budjetti tuolla 1500€ nurkilla pienellä joustolla. Tähän mennessä olen saanut rajattua vaihtoehdot neljään, osasarjoiltaanhan nämä on suht lähellä toisiaan mutta sattuuko kokeneemmille silmään jotain erikoista mikä puoltaisi erityisesti jonkun hankintaa?

Canyon Inflite AL 8.0, 2018 https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/infli...te-al-8-0.html
Specialized CruX Sport E5, 2017 https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bi...sporte5/115672
Stevens Bikes Prestige, 2017 https://www.stevensbikes.de/2017/ind...n_US&bik_id=10
Cube Cross Race Pro, 2017 http://rtech.fi/cube-cross-race-pro-...ml?attr1_id=10

----------


## JaniM

> Täälläolisi myös ensimmäinen Cyclocross hankinnassa, Canyonin maantiepyörä ja täpäri tallista jo löytyy mutta monikäyttösyytensä takia cylcon mentävä aukko vielä olisi. Lähinnä lenkki käyttöön asfaltti ja hiekkatie ajeluun myös huonommalla kelillä ja mahdollisesti myös talviajoon. Tarkoitus olisi hankkia hyvä ja monipuolinen pyörä jolla pärjäisi vähän joka kelissä useampia vuosia.
> 
> Kriteereinä olisi vähintään 105 -osasarja, hydrauliset jarrut, kaksi eturatasta ja budjetti tuolla 1500€ nurkilla pienellä joustolla. Tähän mennessä olen saanut rajattua vaihtoehdot neljään, osasarjoiltaanhan nämä on suht lähellä toisiaan mutta sattuuko kokeneemmille silmään jotain erikoista mikä puoltaisi erityisesti jonkun hankintaa?
> 
> Canyon Inflite AL 8.0, 2018 https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/infli...te-al-8-0.html
> Specialized CruX Sport E5, 2017 https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bi...sporte5/115672
> Stevens Bikes Prestige, 2017 https://www.stevensbikes.de/2017/ind...n_US&bik_id=10
> Cube Cross Race Pro, 2017 http://rtech.fi/cube-cross-race-pro-...ml?attr1_id=10



Poimi tuo jos 505 molokahvat ei haittaa: https://www.xxl.fi/giant-tcr-advance...132256_1_style

----------


## Paahtis

> Poimi tuo jos 505 molokahvat ei haittaa: https://www.xxl.fi/giant-tcr-advance...132256_1_style



Tuohan olisi kyllä varmasti hyvä ja ehkä tuosta moloudestakin voisin päästä yli, mutta XXL:n sivujen mukaan tuota ei enää olisikaan missään varastossa.

----------


## Mohkku

> Oma kipukynnykseni hinnassa kulkee siinä tonnin tuntumassa. Tulisiko muita käyttööni sopivia suosituksia mieleen tai onko ylläolevista pyöristä mielipidettä? Puoliso liputtaa tällä hetkellä Focuksen puolesta.



En tiedä kokoasi, mutta tällaisen tarjouksen myötä Merida 500 on ehdottomasti kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto:

http://www.cyclecenter.fi/tuote/merida-cyclocross-500-2017/

Normaalisti tuon löytää tarjouksesta 1100-1300 eurolla, mikä sekin on minusta kohtuullinen hinta ko. pyörästä.

----------


## JaniM

> Tuohan olisi kyllä varmasti hyvä ja ehkä tuosta moloudestakin voisin päästä yli, mutta XXL:n sivujen mukaan tuota ei enää olisikaan missään varastossa.



Jos kerrot mitä kokoa olet niin helpottaa linkittelyä.

----------


## tamperester

Täällä pari vuotta vanha Merida 700 on rahalle vastinetta ei moitteen siaa.

----------


## Paahtis

> Jos kerrot mitä kokoa olet niin helpottaa linkittelyä.



Totta, oleellinen tieto pääsi unohtumaan, 173/83.

----------


## TERU

Olemmepa saman mittaiset, vähän mittaustarkkudesta riipuen saan omat 174/83, joten koosta voin sanoa, että maantietankoisen vaakamitta n. 53 cm, kun pyörä on kohtalaisen neutraali kaikilta mitoiltaan. Jos ylävartalo on tyyppiä atlet, niin sentti voi olla lisää vaakamittaan, tähän sopii 10 cm stemmi, joka tämän kokoiseen on hyvä, sovitus putkiosilla rugon koon puolesta onnistuu.

----------


## JaniM

> Totta, oleellinen tieto pääsi unohtumaan, 173/83.



No sittenhän tuo giant on just passeli 53.5cm vaakaputkella.

----------


## sgt.barnes

Poimin Meridan 500 kesällä tuolta Cyclestä 799e kun oli tarjouksessa vähän aikaa. Älyttömän hyvä ostos myös 999e hintaan. Satula kyllä meni vaihtoon ja ensi kesänä jos laittas uudet kiekot ja sileät kumit

----------


## Paahtis

> No sittenhän tuo giant on just passeli 53.5cm vaakaputkella.



Eikös tuo Giant mene jo enemmän maantiepyörän puolelle?

----------


## Blackborow

> Eikös tuo Giant mene jo enemmän maantiepyörän puolelle?



Maantiepyörähän tuo on ja kuvien perusteella ei mene leveät renkaat alle edes eteen. En ymmärrä mitä se tekee tässä ketjussa.

----------


## Vivve

> Täälläolisi myös ensimmäinen Cyclocross hankinnassa, Canyonin maantiepyörä ja täpäri tallista jo löytyy mutta monikäyttösyytensä takia cylcon mentävä aukko vielä olisi. Lähinnä lenkki käyttöön asfaltti ja hiekkatie ajeluun myös huonommalla kelillä ja mahdollisesti myös talviajoon. Tarkoitus olisi hankkia hyvä ja monipuolinen pyörä jolla pärjäisi vähän joka kelissä useampia vuosia.
> 
> Kriteereinä olisi vähintään 105 -osasarja, hydrauliset jarrut, kaksi eturatasta ja budjetti tuolla 1500€ nurkilla pienellä joustolla. Tähän mennessä olen saanut rajattua vaihtoehdot neljään, osasarjoiltaanhan nämä on suht lähellä toisiaan mutta sattuuko kokeneemmille silmään jotain erikoista mikä puoltaisi erityisesti jonkun hankintaa?
> 
> Canyon Inflite AL 8.0, 2018 https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/infli...te-al-8-0.html
> Specialized CruX Sport E5, 2017 https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bi...sporte5/115672
> Stevens Bikes Prestige, 2017 https://www.stevensbikes.de/2017/ind...n_US&bik_id=10
> Cube Cross Race Pro, 2017 http://rtech.fi/cube-cross-race-pro-...ml?attr1_id=10



Spessuun ei taida saada kiinteitä lokareita kiinni mikäli sillä on jotain merkitystä.

----------


## Blackborow

> En tiedä kokoasi, mutta tällaisen tarjouksen myötä Merida 500 on ehdottomasti kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto:
> 
> http://www.cyclecenter.fi/tuote/merida-cyclocross-500-2017/
> 
> Normaalisti tuon löytää tarjouksesta 1100-1300 eurolla, mikä sekin on minusta kohtuullinen hinta ko. pyörästä.



Tähän vielä niin jos tuolta Cyclecentteristä tilaa niin pyörä tulee tehtaan paketissa eli Cyclecenter ei siihen ole koskenut. Jarruista on vaijerit irti eli ne pitää asentaa, katkoa ja säätää jarrut. Lisäksi koko pyörä pitää käydä läpi eli on hyvä olla joko omaa osaamista jonkun verran tai joku kaveri jolla on. Omani oli ainakin niin surkeasti kasattu mm. takapakka oli väärin asennettu, kun pienin ratas ei ollut oikeassa asennossa urissaan vaan oli vinossa. Onneksi vaparista ei olleet kierteet korkanneet. Olisi varmaan ollut melkoinen taistelu takuun suhteen.

Pyörä sinänsä on hyvä. Joskaan hiilikuitukeulasta huolimatta ei kovin mukava, mutta sopivilla renkailla ongelma ratkeaa. (Älkää pliis aloittako taas sitä läpipultti, pikalinkku, teräsrunko inttämistä).

----------


## Vivve

> Onkos jollain ajossa Cannondale CaadX? Pohdin olisiko 54 oikea koko 178cm pitkälle ja haaramitta 83cm.



Kokeilin Cannondalea ja Cube Cross Racea jotka melkein toistensa kopioita geon suhteen. 54/53 tuntuivat liian pieniltä ja 56 taas hieman liian pitkältä. Tilasin sitten Roselta Pro Crossin koossa 56. Katsotaan millainen se on. https://www.rosebikes.fi/bike/rose-p...24/aid:2681688

----------


## Jomppanen

> Tähän vielä niin jos tuolta Cyclecentteristä tilaa niin pyörä tulee tehtaan paketissa eli Cyclecenter ei siihen ole koskenut. Jarruista on vaijerit irti eli ne pitää asentaa, katkoa ja säätää jarrut. Lisäksi koko pyörä pitää käydä läpi eli on hyvä olla joko omaa osaamista jonkun verran tai joku kaveri jolla on. Omani oli ainakin niin surkeasti kasattu mm. takapakka oli väärin asennettu...



Riippuu varmaan pyörän merkistä. Oma fillari tuli cyclecenterin kautta tehtaan paketissa mutta oli siinä vaijerit paikallaan ja vaihteet lähes säädöissä.

----------


## Paahtis

> Spessuun ei taida saada kiinteitä lokareita kiinni mikäli sillä on jotain merkitystä.



Tuo on tietysti pieni miinus, vaikka saahan noita ihan kelpoja pikalokareitakin kyllä eli periaatteessa tuolla ei ole väliä. Canyonia ja Spessua minulla on mahdollisuus päästä kokeilemaan ensi viikolla, eiköhän tuo pienellä testillä ratkea jommnakumman eduksi.

----------


## Blackborow

> Riippuu varmaan pyörän merkistä. Oma fillari tuli cyclecenterin kautta tehtaan paketissa mutta oli siinä vaijerit paikallaan ja vaihteet lähes säädöissä.



Niin ihan lystin vuoksi lainasin tuota kirjoitusta Meridasta tuohon.

----------


## quutti

Onko tuo meridan cx 500 bang-for-the-buck tuohon 999€ hintaan? Katsellut itselle 105 lla varustettua CXää < 1500 kategoriassa. 

edit: toiset vaihtoehdot ova Cube Cross Race, White Killer cx ja canyon inflite (joka menee hiukan yli budjetista)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pietu

Voip ollakki. Itselläni on nyt ihan hilkulla sellainen ko Verenti substance II 105 missä on kaikki asiat mitä haluun. Läpipultit, hiilarikeula, teräsrunko, hydraulijarrut.

----------


## Breakbeat

Mites tuo teräsrunko + hiilarikeula yhdistelmä toimii? Menin hölmönä myymään teräksisen konan pois ja nyt kaduttaa niin pirusti.

----------


## Jami2003

Väärä ketju, ei mtn...

----------


## Ohiampuja

Passaakos tässä ketjussa pohdiskella cyclo-projektin speksailua?

Tuolla 1 x voimansiirto ketjussa jo kerroin että kotiin ilmaantui vähän käytetty Canyon Inflite AL SLX runko, josta pitäisi talven mittaan jotain rakennella. Bike24 sivuilla olen tässä hintoja pyöritellyt ja vertaillut. Ja olen päättänyt mennä nyt kerrasta 11 osiin, joten vaihtoehtoina on Shimpan 105 tai Sram Apex. Tai Rival...

Ja se toinen avoin valinta eli jarrut taitaa sittenkin kallistua hydrauliikan puolelle. Eli millaisia kokemuksia teillä on noista Apex tai RS505 levareista? 
Ja onko ylipäätään jotain ominaisuutta miksi kannattaa valita cycloon joko Shimano tai Sram? Ainakin tuo maasto-osien ristiin käyttö on plussa Sram leiriin.

Tästä tulikin nyt aika sekava tekstipläjäys...   :Nolous:

----------


## Moska

Ainakin apex1 on ollut hyvä. Viime talven pakkaset ja loskat ja kesän sora ajot ja sateet menty. Joku 2500 ajettu ja ketjun olen vaihtanut ja etujarrun puhdistanut, ei muuta kuin pesuja ja voitelua. Edes vaihteita ei ole tarvinnut säätää mihinkään.

----------


## ahuji

Rs505 toimii (löytyy myös taloudesta). Jos kuitenkin haluat x1, sram on suoraan soveltuva siihen ja nuo rs505 vaihtajat ovat sellaiset rumat ankanpoikaiset, että omasta pyörästä ne vaihtuisivat tulevaisuudessa jo ulkonäköperusteella. Myös vaikea uskoa että ensi seuraavassa 105 päivityksessä pidetään tuo muoto

----------


## Ettan

Itsellä vähän samanlainen ongelma. Harkinnyt cyclon ostoa, mutta kiinnostavimmassa vaihtoehdossa on vaihteistona Sramin Force 11-32 pakalla. Itse haluaisin 10-42. Kysymys kuuluukin, että voinko vaihtaa pakaksi 10-42 X1 ja takavaihtajaksi X01 mitkä mulla jäi yli läskistä kun päivitin Eagleen? Toimiiko ne Forcen vaihtajien kanssa? Tarviiko hankkia XD freehub?

----------


## Moska

> Itsellä vähän samanlainen ongelma. Harkinnyt cyclon ostoa, mutta kiinnostavimmassa vaihtoehdossa on vaihteistona Sramin Force 11-32 pakalla. Itse haluaisin 10-42. Kysymys kuuluukin, että voinko vaihtaa pakaksi 10-42 X1 ja takavaihtajaksi X01 mitkä mulla jäi yli läskistä kun päivitin Eagleen? Toimiiko ne Forcen vaihtajien kanssa? Tarviiko hankkia XD freehub?



11-42 löytyy normaaliin vapariin ja 10-XX pitää olla Sramin XD.

----------


## Ohiampuja

En tiedä pitääkö paikkaansa, mutta jostain luin että 11-sarjassa maantie ja MTB vaihtajia/vipuja ei voisi käyttää ristiin. Mutta kulutusosat, eli rattaat ja ketjut pelaa ristiin.

Tätähän ei voi vissiin Shimanon kanssa tehdä. Eli XT pakkaa ei voi laittaa Ultegran sekaan.

----------


## nakamura10

> Poimin Meridan 500 kesällä tuolta Cyclestä 799e kun oli tarjouksessa vähän aikaa. Älyttömän hyvä ostos myös 999e hintaan. Satula kyllä meni vaihtoon ja ensi kesänä jos laittas uudet kiekot ja sileät kumit



Mitä renkaita olet miettinyt? Tuo on ostolistalla mulla.

----------


## Greycap

Nyt näyttää pahasti siltä että minun crossarilla ajo loppuu tähän vuoteen. Keväällä ajattelin että kyllä se siitä mukavammaksi muuttuu kun tulee kesä ja saa kevyemmät vaatteet päälle, kesällä ajattelin että kyllä se siitä kun tulee kilometrejä lisää, nyt on pakko todeta että ei se muutu mihinkään. Ei pyörässä itsessään mitään varsinaista vikaa ole mutta ei vaan ole yhtään minun juttu tuo, onhan se ehkä nopeaa ja tehokasta mutta maasturilla ajo yksinkertaisesti on omaan makuun paljon mukavampaa puuhaa ja harrastuksen kuitenkin käsittääkseni olisi tarkoitus olla jotain mistä tulee hyvä fiilis. Mutta onpahan kokeiltu, ei tarvitse jäädä miettimään että mitäpä jos.

----------


## Kalle H

^Mielenkiintoinen näkemys, millaisessa ajossa sulla on tuo cyclo tai maasturit olleet? Vai onko kyse siitä, että soratieajot tms. eivät vaan nappaa ja maastoajo nappaa enemmän?

Itse olen taas todennut, että cyclo ei mitenkään korvaa maasturia eikä maasturi voi oikein mitenkään korvata cycloa, näitä molempia on tullut nyt koitettu vähän väkisinkin. Isoimmat erot noiden kahden välillä on mulla se, että maasuri joustaa molemmista päissä ja siinä on 2,8-3,0" renkaat ja cyclo ei taas jousta mistään ja siinä on max 42mm renkaat.

----------


## Mohkku

> Mutta onpahan kokeiltu, ei tarvitse jäädä miettimään että mitäpä jos.



Itseään vastaan ei pidä taistella, mutta mielestäni ei silti ihan vielä kannata laittaa pyörää myyntiin. Itselläni ainakin on kausia, jolloin maasturilla ajaminen kiinnostaa enemmän kuin krossarilla ajaminen, päinvastoin jne. Tai olisiko krossarille käyttöä työmatkapyöränä, asiointipyöränä tms?

----------


## V-P.V

> Itseään vastaan ei pidä taistella, mutta mielestäni ei silti ihan vielä kannata laittaa pyörää myyntiin. Itselläni ainakin on kausia, jolloin maasturilla ajaminen kiinnostaa enemmän kuin krossarilla ajaminen, päinvastoin jne. Tai olisiko krossarille käyttöä työmatkapyöränä, asiointipyöränä tms?



Itellä selkeesti keväällä kun asfaltti sulaa, niin veri vetää maantielle, kesällä mettään ja syksyllä hiekkateille. Talvella sitten polkuja ja kelvejä tasaisesti.
Mulla vaan kaksi pyörää jolla hoituu hyvin kaikki ajot rengastusta vaihtamalla. CycloGGmikälie ja läski.

----------


## stenu

> Nyt näyttää pahasti siltä että minun crossarilla ajo loppuu tähän vuoteen. Keväällä ajattelin että kyllä se siitä mukavammaksi muuttuu kun tulee kesä ja saa kevyemmät vaatteet päälle, kesällä ajattelin että kyllä se siitä kun tulee kilometrejä lisää, nyt on pakko todeta että ei se muutu mihinkään. Ei pyörässä itsessään mitään varsinaista vikaa ole mutta ei vaan ole yhtään minun juttu tuo, onhan se ehkä nopeaa ja tehokasta mutta maasturilla ajo yksinkertaisesti on omaan makuun paljon mukavampaa puuhaa ja harrastuksen kuitenkin käsittääkseni olisi tarkoitus olla jotain mistä tulee hyvä fiilis. Mutta onpahan kokeiltu, ei tarvitse jäädä miettimään että mitäpä jos.



Jos minkäänlainen kisaliekki palaa tai edes pikkuisen kytee, kannattaa ensin ehdottomasti kokeilla cyclocross-kisoja. Jos siellä ei aukea cyclocross-pyörän syvin olemus, niin sitten ei missään.

----------


## Jami2003

Minuakin jäi kiinnostamaan eikö greycap tykännyt cyclocrossista vai soratie/sekalais ajosta (gravel grindauksesta) mihin cycloja Suomessa käytetään.

Ei sillä että hienoa pyöräilyssä on monipuolisuus. Toiset tykkää maastosta, toiset maantiestä ja jotku kaikesta siinä välilläkin.

----------


## hitlike

poistettu.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Minuakin jäi kiinnostamaan eikö greycap tykännyt cyclocrossista vai soratie/sekalais ajosta (gravel grindauksesta) mihin cycloja Suomessa käytetään.



Tästähän voisi saada oikean "Käännetään yhdessä Greycapin pää!" -ketjun...

Tärkeintä, keskeisintä ja oleellisinta on että ajaa sillä cyclocrossillaan juuri sellaista ajoa mistä tykkää ja mitä haluaa eikä sellaista mitä ajattelee sillä yleensä ajettavan tai mitä sillä pitäisi jonkun muun mielestä ajaa. Vasta jos sellaista ajoa ei ollenkaan ole, "cyclocross" ei ole oma juttu eikä cyclocrosspyörällä tee mitään - paitsi ajaa tarpeen ja mahdollisuuksien mukaan niitä pakollisia ajoja (jos sellaisia on) joihin ei parempaakaan pyörää satu omistamaan.

Mulle esimerkiksi se ei ole lajinmukainen cyclocross eikä väärien polkujen cyclocross eikä mikään mutaisten reittien cyclocross ylipäätään. Eikä se ole puhdas gravel grinding eikä maantielenkkien ajaminen leveämmillä renkailla. Se on enempi sellainen all road -meininki, se että samaan lenkkiin voi mahtua kelviä, katua, maantietä, hiekkatietä, ulkoilutietä, helppoa polkua ja joskus (kun sille päälle sattuu) jopa pyörän kantamista umpimetsässä kun pitää päästä tieltä toiselle eikä välissä ole ajokelpoista polkua - ilman että on millään niistä sellaista tunnetta että on ihan väärällä pyörällä liikkeellä. 

PS Noin yleisesti voisi ajatella että jos cyclocrosspyörällä ajo ei maita, vikaa kannattaa etsiä myös ajoasennosta, mutta Greycap on ymmärtääkseni niin kokenut ketjunpyörittäjä että sillä puolella on kaikki tarvittava ja mahdollinenkin jo osaavasti tehty.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Nyt näyttää pahasti siltä että minun crossarilla ajo loppuu tähän vuoteen...  maasturilla ajo yksinkertaisesti on omaan makuun paljon mukavampaa puuhaa.



Mielenkiintoinen kommentti. Minulla on tulossa cc ver 3. Kahdesti olen vuosien saatossa cyclon hommannut intoa puhkuen ja kahdesti olen sen pois myynnyt kun se onkin osoittautunut aika turhaksi laitteeksi.

Mutta nyt siis uskon löytäneeni sisäisen cyclo-kuskini. Ja yksi syy siihen on maantien ja autoliikenteen aiheuttama tympäännys. Ja toinen syy on jonkinlainen kyllästyminen "oikeaan" maastopyöräilyyn. Tai kyllästyminen siihen kun luut ei enää kestä kaatuilua...

Ps. Ja minun CC ajelut on juurikin tuollaista edellä mainittua sekakäyttöä   :Hymy:

----------


## Greycap

Joo ei ole minun kohdalla siitä kiinni etteikö sorateillä ajelu maistuisi, se on hyvinkin hauskaa, teen sen vaan mieluummin kevyellä XC-maasturilla kuin crossarilla. Ei se ole ajoasennostakaan sinänsä kiinni, tai on - crossarista saisi omaan käteen varmasti oikein hyvän kun tankoa nostaisi, leventäisi ja vaihtaisi sen suoraan... no mutta hupsista, muutosten jälkeen kädessä on se 29er kapeilla renkailla. Tilanne vaan on se että minun ajossani tuollainen kymmenkiloinen crossari ei pärjää mukavuudessa kymmenkiloiselle maasturille alkuunkaan ja kun suorituskyvyssäkään ei mainittavaa eroa ole, monessa kohdassa maasturi itse asiassa suorittaa paremmin, niin en näe mitään järkeä ajaa sillä ainoastaan koska sillä ns. pitää ajaa kun se ei yksinkertaisesti ole kivaa. Tällä hetkellä ainoa asia joka puoltaa crossarin käyttöä asiointipyöränä on ettei harmita pätkääkään jos joku pöllii sen kaupassa käydessä.  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Toisin sanoen, vika ei sinänsä ole pyörässä itsessään, se on ihan hyvä laite ilman mitään varsinaisia puutteita. Se on vaan tällä hetkellä väärän ihmisen käytössä.

----------


## Kalle H

^Nyt oli niin hyvin sanottu, etta kaippa tuo valinta pitää hyväksyä  :Hymy:  Mulla itsellä kävi taas juuri päinvastoin, eli kevyempi XC-maasturi lähti myyntiin, kun Crossari tuli taloon. Mutta ehkä meidän kaikkien tosiaan paras ajaa sillä vehkeellä, joka itselle tuntuu parhaalta. Joskus tuo valinta aiheuttaa tyylirikkeitä suuntaan tai toiseen.

Se on kyllä myös ihan totta, että soralla tuollainen "nopea XC-maasturi" menee varmasti ihan rinta rinnan Crossarin kanssa. Kyllähän sitä maailmalla paljon ajellaan myös Graveli kisoja/tapahtumia ihan hyvällä menestyksellä myös XC-tyyppisellä kalustolla.

----------


## paaton

Saman olen kyllä huomannut itsekkin. Ajan joko katupyörällä tai maasturilla. Cyclon käyttö välikelin pyöränä on loppunut oikeastaan kokonaan trainerin oston jälkeen.

----------


## kuovipolku

> (...)Tilanne vaan on se että minun ajossani tuollainen kymmenkiloinen crossari ei pärjää mukavuudessa kymmenkiloiselle maasturille alkuunkaan(....)



Mukavuudessa? Mitä tekemistä mukavuudella on cyclocrosspyörällä ajamisen kanssa? Sehän on epämukavuuden täysin harkittua hankkimista ja mahdollinen mukavuus tulee vain ja ainoastaan epämukavuuden taitavasta annostelusta!

----------


## duris

Jos crossari ja maasturi molemmat painaa 10kg, niin onhan ne ihan eri tason pelejä. Itselle crossarin (alle 8kg) viehätys siinä, että se on huomattavasti kevyempi, nopeampi ja tehokkaampi polkea kuin maasturi. Maasturissa renkaat ja jousitus syö aina jonkun verran voimaa kun mäkeen runttaa.

----------


## Kalle H

^Samat fiilikset. Mäkin ajan melkein mielummin mun 14kg plussatäpärillä sitä soratien viereistä ojanpohjaa, kuin itse sortatietä  :Hymy: 

Mutta tässä sen taas näkee: pyöriä, kuskeja ja ajotottumuksia on todella monen ryyppistä. Pääosin kaikki ajaa kuitenkin aina jonkun mielestä väärin.

----------


## OJ

Hullua puhetta! Myydään fillareita N-1 meiningeissä...tätä ei voi hyväksyä!

Mutta saa olla nopia maasturi että sillä haastaa crossarin tiekäytossä tai varsin teknistä baanaa että kaipaa maasturin ominaisuuksia. Mutta mutta...pääosin crossarit taitavat päätyä rospuuttokäyttoon ja niillä ei ajeta kisaa tai koetella rajoja.

----------


## quutti

Mitäs mieltä voisko canyonin endurance al discistä tehdä crossarin? Ymmärtääkseni tire clearancea olisi se 33mm

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## CamoN

> Mitäs mieltä voisko canyonin endurance al discistä tehdä crossarin?



Miten crossari tehdään?

----------


## quutti

> Miten crossari tehdään?



No tajusit varmaan mitä tarkoitan, mutta selvennetään nyt vielä jos näin perjantaina aivot eivät tulleet mukaan kotiin lähtiessä.

Kestäisiköhän Canyon Endurance AL disc cyclocross tyylistä käyttöä mikäli siihen löisi 33mm renkaat alle vanteella jossa enemmän pinnoja. Pääasiallinen ajaminen tapahtuisi hiekkatie / helpot polut / maantie? Ei kilpailemista. Ottaako täysin maantielle suunniteltu runko/haarukka helposti itseensä poluilla / hiekkateillä?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## CamoN

> No tajusit varmaan mitä tarkoitan, mutta selvennetään nyt vielä jos näin perjantaina aivot eivät tulleet mukaan kotiin lähtiessä.
> 
> Kestäisiköhän Canyon Endurance AL disc cyclocross tyylistä käyttöä mikäli siihen löisi 33mm renkaat alle vanteella jossa enemmän pinnoja. Pääasiallinen ajaminen tapahtuisi hiekkatie / helpot polut / maantie? Ei kilpailemista. Ottaako täysin maantielle suunniteltu runko/haarukka helposti itseensä poluilla / hiekkateillä?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Kestävyysnäkökulma ei tullut ensimmäisenä eikä edes toisena mieleen, hyvä että täsmensit. Kestää, en epäile hetkeäkään. 

Endurance-pyörä voi olla rakennettu niin vakaaksi ajettavaksi että se voi tuntua "oikeaa" crossaria kankeammalla ahtaalla polulla, mutta sekin on vaan karkea olettamus. Ohjainkannattimen pituudella ym. perusasioiden muutoksilla voi tietysti vaikuttaa ajotuntumaan ja pyörän käytökseen, eikä lopputulosta voi sen takia arvioida kokeilematta.

----------


## quutti

> Kestävyysnäkökulma ei tullut ensimmäisenä eikä edes toisena mieleen, hyvä että täsmensit. Kestää, en epäile hetkeäkään. 
> 
> Endurance-pyörä voi olla rakennettu niin vakaaksi ajettavaksi että se voi tuntua "oikeaa" crossaria kankeammalla ahtaalla polulla, mutta sekin on vaan karkea olettamus. Ohjainkannattimen pituudella ym. perusasioiden muutoksilla voi tietysti vaikuttaa ajotuntumaan ja pyörän käytökseen, eikä lopputulosta voi sen takia arvioida kokeilematta.



Kiitos vastauksesta, oli ehkä vähän liian kärkkäästi kommentoitu, anteeksi siitä.

Suurin osa ajosta tulisi juurikin tehtyä maantiellä sekä hiekalla, poluille ei välttämättä ole pakko päästä. Työmatkat tulee rullattua kaupungin läpi ja matkalla muutamia kanttikiviä yms ylitettävänä. Voisi tuon siis laittaa harkintaan Infliten lisäksi, kiitos.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

Kannattaa tosiaan miettiä kerralla se haluttu rengastila. Cycloihinhan mahtuu yleensä huomattavasti leveämmät renkaat ja vielä lokaritkin paikakalleen.
Iso osa katu/sora ajeluun tarkoitetuista "cyclo" renkaistahan on muutenkin 35mm tai yli. Myöskin talvella tuo max 33mm on "vähän" pieni.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Tässä videossa ajetaan (kuitu)Enduracella crossia, ehkä saat siitä jotain irti.

----------


## fibi

> Mitäs mieltä voisko canyonin endurance al discistä tehdä crossarin? Ymmärtääkseni tire clearancea olisi se 33mm
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Kyllä varmaan. Itse teen "crossarin" cännärin endurance - ultegra tai etap -sähkö versiosta. Paikat valmiiksi lokareille, menee heittämällä 32mm supreme sliksi alle. Kertoivat, että jopa 35mm ilman nappuloita mahtuu pyörimään.

http://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/Pro...3-6023539b88fa

----------


## Alpine

Nyt on jokunen kuukausi takana Cannondale Caadx Apex 1:llä. Onpas ollut mukava ajella päivittäin koulumatkaa ja välillä jotain muutakin.

Talven tullen laittelin alle 4cm leveät renkaat ja nehän meni lokarien kanssa paikoilleen. Takalokarin keskikiinnitys tosin piti irrottaa ja nostaa ruuvien yläpuolelle. Kiinnitys on nyt nippusiteillä, mutta on toiminut ongelmitta.

1x11-välitys on tosin talvikumeilla ylämäessä kahden lapsen kärryn kanssa ollut tiukka poljettava. Selvittelin, niin eturattaan saisi vaihdettua 38-piikkiseen, vaikka onkin hintava. Sen tempun taidan kuitenkin vielä tehdä, jolloin raskaammalla kelillä olisi vähän leppoisampi polkea.

----------


## Mik@

> Nyt on jokunen kuukausi takana Cannondale Caadx Apex 1:llä. Onpas ollut mukava ajella päivittäin koulumatkaa ja välillä jotain muutakin.
> 
> Talven tullen laittelin alle 4cm leveät renkaat ja nehän meni lokarien kanssa paikoilleen. Takalokarin keskikiinnitys tosin piti irrottaa ja nostaa ruuvien yläpuolelle. Kiinnitys on nyt nippusiteillä, mutta on toiminut ongelmitta.
> 
> 1x11-välitys on tosin talvikumeilla ylämäessä kahden lapsen kärryn kanssa ollut tiukka poljettava. Selvittelin, niin eturattaan saisi vaihdettua 38-piikkiseen, vaikka onkin hintava. Sen tempun taidan kuitenkin vielä tehdä, jolloin raskaammalla kelillä olisi vähän leppoisampi polkea.



Tämä oli hyvä postaus ja kiinnostava, kun pohdin yhtenä vaihtoehtona Caadx:ää joko Ultegra- tai sitten Sram-versiona. Jälkimmäisen vaihtoehdon osalta tutkailen myös mahdollisuutta viritellä Rival 1 -osasarja Tiagra-versioon. 

Innostuin toden teolla Caadx:n geometriasta, joka vaikutti tosi sopivalta, kun kokeilin pyörää aiemmin. 

Vaijeri(t) olisi tosin kiva viedä rungon sisällä ja taakse saada 35 mm nastarengas, mutta rungon geometria vienee voiton...vai mahtuiko kuinka leveä (nasta)rengas taakse ilman kikkailua?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Alpine

700x40C -nastarenkaat on mulla edessä ja takana. Jos ei ole lokareita, niin ei tarvitse mitään kikkailla. Mulla on siis lokarit ja takalokarin kiinnikettä piti aavistus tuunata.

----------


## mackaiweri

Tuli tuossa pari viikkoa sitten ostettua paremmalle puoliskolle Merida CC 500. Hinta-/laatusuhde tuntuu olevan tuossa pyörässä kohdillaan, kun sattui vielä löytymään yksittäiskappale yli puoleen hintaan. Lokarit sai melko kivuttomasti kiinni, kun rungosta ja haarukasta löytyy valmiit kiinnikkeet. 33mm renkaiden kanssa jäi vielä hyvin tilaa eteen ja taakse, joten ainakin 35mm nastarenkaiden pitäisi mahtua pyörimään kivuttomasti lokareiden kanssa. Kesäksi voisi vaihtaa hieman sileämmät renkaat, koska nuo Maxxiksen Mud Wrestelerit tuntuivat hiukan järeiltä päällystelyllä tiellä ajeluun.  Lisäjarrukahvat jätin asentamatta, että opettelee samantien ajeleen kahvoilta. Tektron Spyre -jarrut tuntumaltaan ihan hyvät ja iso plussa molemminpuolisesta palojen säädöstä. Lisäksi läpiakseli edessä ja kuitukeula, joten etupää tukeva ja suodattaa pahimmat tärinät pois.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Ajattelin vaihtaa keväällä maantiepyörän cycloon, kun tuo maantiepyörä ei ole ihan riittävän monipuolinen mun käyttöön.

Budjetti on n. 1000-1500 € ja toivomuslistalla seuraavat: alumiinirunko ja kuitukeula, läpiakseli ainakin edessä, hydrauliset levyjarrut ja 1x11 vaihteisto. Lokarin kiinnikkeet plussaa mutta ei pakolliset.

Tähän mennessä speksiin sopivia pyöriä on löytynyt Vitus Energie Apex, Nukeproof Digger Comp (tämä on 27,5" maastokiekoilla eli vähän erilainen peli) ja Merida CX600. Mitäs muita pyöriä kannattaa katsella?

----------


## Laerppi

https://www.alpkit.com/sonder/bikes/...1-hydraulic-V2

----------


## Samiaani

Terve!

Oon hakemassa ensimmäistä kunnon pyörää, jolla voi kesällä ajella maantielenkkejä pelkäämättä eteen tulevia sorateitä. Tarkoitus ajella myös samaisella pyörällä työmatkat talvellakin. 
Lenkkien pituus kesäisin on 100km molemmin puolin. Haaveena myös toteuttaa ensi kesänä vähän pidempää lenkkiä

Tällä hetkellä tallissa on vanha Peugeot aspin ja hassutteluun tollanen muodikas (ainakin joskus oli) katuratapyörä. 

Budjetti mulla rajoittuu 900€ asti ja oon nyt kattellut Konan Jakea, joka on nyt tarjouksessa a oikeaa kokoakin löytyy
https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Jake/ekauppa/pKOJA/

onko tässä hintaluokassa hinta/laatusuhteeltaan jotain sopivampaa tarjolla? Enimmäkseen käyttö tulee olemaan asfaltti,hiekka ja lumi -alustalla.

kiitos etukäteen vastauksista!

edit. Nii ja mitat jos koetaan tarpeelliseksi. 177cm inseam n. 85

----------


## Jim717

> Budjetti mulla rajoittuu 900€ asti ja oon nyt kattellut Konan Jakea, joka on nyt tarjouksessa a oikeaa kokoakin löytyy
> https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Jake/ekauppa/pKOJA/
> 
> onko tässä hintaluokassa hinta/laatusuhteeltaan jotain sopivampaa tarjolla? Enimmäkseen käyttö tulee olemaan asfaltti,hiekka ja lumi -alustalla.



MeridaCX300:ssa on tuplamäntäiset mekaaniset jarrut.https://larunpyora.com/tuote/2017-me...00-cyclocross/

----------


## Vivve

Fillaritorilla myös sopivan kokoista kalustoa tarjolla.

----------


## Mohkku

Noissa vaihtoehdoissa on mielestäni hinta/laatu-suhde kohdillaan ja muutenkin sen luokan pyöriä, että muille kuin hifistelijöille estettä pidemmänkin matkan miellyttävään ajamiseen ei ole. Jakesta 54 kylläkin on loppu, 57 epäilen liian isoksi ja 51 liian pieneksi.

----------


## Jim717

Noista puuttuu hiilikuituhaarukka. Sen voi ehkä korvata Shockstop tärinää vaimentavalla stemmillä, jota on kehuttu. Nyt tarjouksena ja tulee amerikasta veroineen suomeen n. 110€. Eli Merida cx 300 + shockstop mahtuu juuri budjettiin. Toki leveät renkaatkin vaimentaa tärinää mutta jos haluaa kesällä laittaa maatiekumit niin shockstop auttaa

https://redshiftsports.com/stem

----------


## Mohkku

Kun ollaan tiukalla budjetilla liikkeellä ja kriteerinä on ajaminen myös sorateillä, jättäisin maantierenkaat ja satasen stemmit kauppaan ja keskittyisin ajamiseen. Myöhemmin alkuperäisten renkaiden uusimisen yhteydessä voi sitten miettiä, millaista hienosäätöä renkailla kannattaa tehdä. Ajankohtasempi varuste on lokarit, nastarenkaat, valot, lukkopolkimet + kengät ja pyörän lukko. Niihinkin uppoaa kohtalaisen paljon rahaa ja ne on perusasioita, jotka pitää olla kunnossa.

----------


## hitlike

Tällä hetkellä löytyy melkein uusi cyclocrossari jossa ei mitään vikaa mutta vaihto 1x voimansiirtoon kutittelee. Enkä edes keksi muuta argumenttia sen puolesta kui yksinkertaisuus ja parempi ulkonäkö. Tämän hetkisessä pyörässä on Ultegra 6800 46/36t & 11-32t, ja varalla löytyy myös 51/34 eturattaat. Yllättäen 6800 etuvaihtaja toimii moitteettomisti ja on luotettava. Älyttömän kalliiksihan tuo tulisi vaihtaa pyörää eikä tuosta fiksusta rakentelemallakaan saa. Vaihtoehtona olisi siis myydä Ultegran osat ja hankkia tilalle Rivalin voimasiirto tai myydä koko konkeli ja ostaa sillä rahalla 1x Rival pyörä (tai Force jos esim kovalla alella löytyy). 

Puhukaa nyt mieheen järkeä jotta saan rauhan ja lopetettua tämän vouhotuksen? CX kisaa en pyörällä aja, vaan omaksi huvikseni kisojen kaltaista maastoa, retkiajoja, GG'tä ja arjen asioita kuten työmatkaa.

----------


## Samiaani

> Kun ollaan tiukalla budjetilla liikkeellä ja kriteerinä on ajaminen myös sorateillä, jättäisin maantierenkaat ja satasen stemmit kauppaan ja keskittyisin ajamiseen. Myöhemmin alkuperäisten renkaiden uusimisen yhteydessä voi sitten miettiä, millaista hienosäätöä renkailla kannattaa tehdä. Ajankohtasempi varuste on lokarit, nastarenkaat, valot, lukkopolkimet + kengät ja pyörän lukko. Niihinkin uppoaa kohtalaisen paljon rahaa ja ne on perusasioita, jotka pitää olla kunnossa.



Kiitos kaikille vastauksista! Fillaritorilta löytyi 2017 vuosimallin Kona Jake m-koossa ja  700€ hinnalla. Multa löytyy lukkopolkimet, kengät ja hyvä lukko. Lokarit tulee kaupassa mukana. Nastat täytyy hommata. 
Koko pitäs olla aikalailla passeli mulle ja jäis sitten vähän ylimääräistä. Mulla on noin 1k ajetut 25mm gatorskinit, jotka mun ymmärryksen mukaan pitäs mennä noille kiekoille, joten sekin puoli tarvittaessa ok. Mulla oli aiemmin täyskuitu maantiepyörä, joten toi haarukka taitaa olla ihan hyvä kun ei paremmasta tietoa ;D

Meridassa tökkii lähinnä nuo siniset detailit. Varmasti hyvä pyörä sekin kaikin puolin!

Jos jollain on jotain pahaa sanottavaa tosta Konasta (paitsi keula) niin pistäkää ihmeessä!

----------


## TERU

Varo ostamasta liian isoon runkoon kasattua, katsoin Jaken mitat ja sinulle soisi varmasti parhaiten koko 51. Olet lievästi pitkäjalkainen kuten minäkin, sillä perustelen neuvoni, meille liian pitkä runko on myrkkyä.

----------


## stenu

> Tällä hetkellä löytyy melkein uusi cyclocrossari jossa ei mitään vikaa mutta vaihto 1x voimansiirtoon kutittelee. Enkä edes keksi muuta argumenttia sen puolesta kui yksinkertaisuus ja parempi ulkonäkö. Tämän hetkisessä pyörässä on Ultegra 6800 46/36t & 11-32t, ja varalla löytyy myös 51/34 eturattaat. Yllättäen 6800 etuvaihtaja toimii moitteettomisti ja on luotettava. Älyttömän kalliiksihan tuo tulisi vaihtaa pyörää eikä tuosta fiksusta rakentelemallakaan saa. Vaihtoehtona olisi siis myydä Ultegran osat ja hankkia tilalle Rivalin voimasiirto tai myydä koko konkeli ja ostaa sillä rahalla 1x Rival pyörä (tai Force jos esim kovalla alella löytyy). 
> 
> Puhukaa nyt mieheen järkeä jotta saan rauhan ja lopetettua tämän vouhotuksen? CX kisaa en pyörällä aja, vaan omaksi huvikseni kisojen kaltaista maastoa, retkiajoja, GG'tä ja arjen asioita kuten työmatkaa.



Mä voin auttaa: katopa sitä pyötää uudestaan. Oikeen niinkuin ajatuksella. Ja mieti, että olisiko se _oikeasti_ paremman näköinen yhdellä eturattaalla. Vai luuletko vaan niin? Muoti hämää helposti. Etuvaihtajissa kun ei oikeasti ole yhtään mitään vikaa - muuta kuin ehkä kisakrossissa pahimmissa mutakeleissä. Ja toisaalta silloinkin, kuten myös talvikeleissä muunkin laisessa ajossa, voi käydä niin, että takapakkaa lopettaa toimimisen mudan tai jään vuoksi. Kahdella eurattaalla silloinkin on yleensä kaksi toimivaa vaihdetta jäljellä. Yhdellä puolet vähemmän.

Sitten seuraavaksi mieti vaikka sitä, että onko ensi kesän pitemmillä gg-lenkeillä kiva sahata pelkkää takapakkaa laidasta laitaan yksinomaan oikean käden sormia väsyttäen vai olisiko vaihtelua, kun voisikin välillä ylämän alla vaan helposti ja nopeasti tiputtaa edestä pikkurattaalle ja mäen harjalla taas vaihtaa takaisin isolle. Nyt kun suurin 1X-vouhotus alkaa jo olla vähän niinkuin ohi, aika moni uusi GG-pyöräkin näyttää palailevan 2x-systeemeihin.

Jos ei vieläkään auttanut, niin googlaile vähän halvempien 11-40 takapakkojen painoja - tai kevyimpien hintoja. Ja voithan vertailla myös Ultegra-vaihtajaa Sramin pitkähäkkiseen clutchilliseen vaihtajaan. Sen jälkeen voit miettiä, että onko painonjakauman kannalta kivempi siirtää voimansiirron painoa mahdollisimman paljon taka-akselille vai pitää osa siitä keskiön tuntumassa.

Jos näistä ei ollut apua, toivo on luultavasti jo menetetty ja ainoa hoitokeino on ostohousujen vetäminen jalkaan  :Vink:

----------


## JackOja

> Jos ei vieläkään auttanut, niin googlaile vähän halvempien 11-40 takapakkojen painoja - tai kevyimpien hintoja. Ja voithan vertailla myös Ultegra-vaihtajaa Sramin pitkähäkkiseen clutchilliseen vaihtajaan. Sen jälkeen voit miettiä, että onko painonjakauman kannalta kivempi siirtää voimansiirron painoa mahdollisimman paljon taka-akselille vai pitää osa siitä keskiön tuntumassa.



Laitan vaan välihuomautuksena, että 1x ei sinänsä vaadi kytkimellistä takavaihtajaa tai helvetin isoa pakkaa. 

Itsellä toimii erittäin hyvin normaali 188g mediumhäkkinen Force ja 315-grammainen 11-32 PG1130-pakka.





> Niimutku et sää aja koskaan kisavauhtia etkä oikeaa sotkuista crossia mudasssa!



Asian esilleottaja itse mainitsi seuraavasti:





> ...CX kisaa en pyörällä aja, vaan omaksi huvikseni kisojen kaltaista maastoa, retkiajoja, GG'tä ja arjen asioita kuten työmatkaa.



Jatkakaa.

----------


## Mohkku

Mikä eturatas sinulla on, jos 11-32 pakalla ajelet? Itse en voisi kuvitellakaan pärjääväni tuollaisella skaalalla. Siksi itselläni on edessä 36-46, enkä siitä halua luopua. Johonkin asiointipyörään voisin 1x-systeemiä ehkä ajatella 11-36 ratastuksella.

Aloittajan tilanne on tosiaan surkea, jos tuollainen pinttymä on päähän jumiutunut. Varmaan 1x voimansiirto 11-40..42 pakalla on ihan ok, muttä harvoin syy vaihtaa muuten hyvää pyörää tai uusia koko voimansiirto. Stenun kanssa samaa mieltä siitä, että kaksi eturatasta tarjoaa vaivattomuutta, vaikka ihan aivot narikassa ei voikaan ajaa, jos haluaa välttää ketjut ristissä-tilannetta. Toisaalta, siitäkään ei vahinkoa synny, kun ei jatkuvasti noin ajele. Jos päivityskuume on kova ja jotain uutta pitää saada ja rahaa pursuaa taskuista, ehdotan kiekkovalikoimaan perehtymistä ja niihin toisenlaisten renkaiden laittoa. Joko kevyempään ja kapeampaan suuntaan ajatuksena ensi kesän asfaltit tai sitten esim. 650b ja leveämpää rengasta huonommille teille. Tai sitten kokonaan erilaisen pyörän hankintaa, mutta älä luovu nykyisestäsi.

----------


## LJL

> Laitan vaan välihuomautuksena, että 1x ei sinänsä vaadi kytkimellistä takavaihtajaa tai helvetin isoa pakkaa. 
> 
> Itsellä toimii erittäin hyvin normaali 188g mediumhäkkinen Force ja 315-grammainen 11-32 PG1130-pakka.



Näin on, päivitin just voimansiirtoa talvipäivänseisausajoon ja nyt on edessä uudet 39t Rotor ALDHU+ ovaali, vanhastaan Paulin ketjuohjuri mallia for the idiots, takana Ultegra 11-34 ja R8000 takavaihtaja. Vähän liiankin hyvin toimiva kombinaatio, ainoa ongelma 39-11-välityksen liiallinen keveys mutta kyllä silläkin ehtii.

----------


## TERU

En pidä SIIRTYMISTÄ yhden eturattaan systeemiin hyvänä, vaan juuri rattaiden koon miettimistä sopiviksi. Eturattaat voivat olla paljon lähempänä kooltaan toisiaan kuin ne tehtaan jäljiltä usein ovat ja vielä niin, että ne ovat omaan maastoon sekä ajoon sopivimmat. 

Tosiaankin jatkakaa...

----------


## JackOja

> Mikä eturatas sinulla on, jos 11-32 pakalla ajelet?



38-piikkinen. Ja mää olen siis kadenssipoika pikemminkin kuin vääntöpoika, vääntö rikkoo polvet. Silloin kun viimeksi (2009-2014) olen mittaillut, keskikadenssi oli lenkeillä lähes aina tasan 94. Ei siis ole ongelma yli neljänkympin vauhdit tuolla kombinaziuunilla eikä mun kovempaa tarvii päästäkään. Lenkki- ja sekäkäytössä täydellinen.  Itselläni ei ole mitään käyttöä yli 40T eturattaalle, siksi 1x. Edellisellä crossarilla (2x) isompi ratas jäi käytännössä ajamatta.

Myönnettäköön kuitenkin, että joskus retkilastin kanssa Kainuun mäissä olis kevyempikin välitys kelvannut, muttei mäkiä ole sen takia ajamatta jäänyt. Siksi kuitenkin seuraavan rattaanvaihdon yhteydessä kokeiluun sama hammasluku ovaalina.

Enkä minä 2x -systeemeitä vihaa enkä tuomitse enkä poissulje etteikö joskus alle laittaisi. Kukin tavallaan ja minä tällä kertaa näin.

(Piti vielä tuosta Forcen takavaihtajasta sanoa, että oli iloinen yllätys tuo 188g punnitus kasatessa kun ilmoitettu paino sille on 240g).

----------


## Samiaani

> Varo ostamasta liian isoon runkoon kasattua, katsoin Jaken mitat ja sinulle soisi varmasti parhaiten koko 51. Olet lievästi pitkäjalkainen kuten minäkin, sillä perustelen neuvoni, meille liian pitkä runko on myrkkyä.



Tää se suurin pelko tuppaa mulla olemaan, että tulee hommattua liian iso. 

Mites teillä on noi competitive cyclistin laskurit osunu kohilleen? Tossa on kahden mittauksen keskiarvo käytössä (1v väliä)

Tob mukaan pitäs M olla ok koko. 

Sorry jos menee offtopic.

Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Blackborow

> Tällä hetkellä löytyy melkein uusi cyclocrossari jossa ei mitään vikaa mutta vaihto 1x voimansiirtoon kutittelee. Enkä edes keksi muuta argumenttia sen puolesta kui yksinkertaisuus ja parempi ulkonäkö. Tämän hetkisessä pyörässä on Ultegra 6800 46/36t & 11-32t, ja varalla löytyy myös 51/34 eturattaat. Yllättäen 6800 etuvaihtaja toimii moitteettomisti ja on luotettava. Älyttömän kalliiksihan tuo tulisi vaihtaa pyörää eikä tuosta fiksusta rakentelemallakaan saa. Vaihtoehtona olisi siis myydä Ultegran osat ja hankkia tilalle Rivalin voimasiirto tai myydä koko konkeli ja ostaa sillä rahalla 1x Rival pyörä (tai Force jos esim kovalla alella löytyy). 
> 
> Puhukaa nyt mieheen järkeä jotta saan rauhan ja lopetettua tämän vouhotuksen? CX kisaa en pyörällä aja, vaan omaksi huvikseni kisojen kaltaista maastoa, retkiajoja, GG'tä ja arjen asioita kuten työmatkaa.



En mä tommoseen yleiskäyttöpyörään 1x:ää laittaisi. 46/36 eturattaat on tuollaisessa käytössä aika kivat. Pakka voisi vielä tihentääkin jos tuntuu, että ihan lyhimpiä välityksiä tartte. Itseä ärsyttäisi tieajossa noin harva pakka.

----------


## Mohkku

> 38-piikkinen. Ja mää olen siis kadenssipoika pikemminkin kuin vääntöpoika, vääntö rikkoo polvet. Silloin kun viimeksi (2009-2014) olen mittaillut, keskikadenssi oli lenkeillä lähes aina tasan 94. Ei siis ole ongelma yli neljänkympin vauhdit tuolla kombinaziuunilla eikä mun kovempaa tarvii päästäkään. Lenkki- ja sekäkäytössä täydellinen.  Itselläni ei ole mitään käyttöä yli 40T eturattaalle, siksi 1x. Edellisellä crossarilla (2x) isompi ratas jäi käytännössä ajamatta.
> 
> Myönnettäköön kuitenkin, että joskus retkilastin kanssa Kainuun mäissä olis kevyempikin välitys kelvannut, muttei mäkiä ole sen takia ajamatta jäänyt. Siksi kuitenkin seuraavan rattaanvaihdon yhteydessä kokeiluun sama hammasluku ovaalina.



Skaala nimenomaan on minua kiinnostava asia ja kaipaankin kevyempää kuin 38/32 välitystä. 36/36 on minulle sopiva ykkösvaihde ja kun 46/12 on suurin vaihde, se riittää hienosti suurempaankin alamäkeen.

----------


## Mohkku

> Pakka voisi vielä tihentääkin jos tuntuu, että ihan lyhimpiä välityksiä tartte. Itseä ärsyttäisi tieajossa noin harva pakka.



Tarkoitatko tiheydellä vaihteiden välistä porrastusta vai lyhyempiä välityksiä?

----------


## stenu

> Laitan vaan välihuomautuksena, että 1x ei sinänsä vaadi kytkimellistä takavaihtajaa tai helvetin isoa pakkaa. 
> 
> Itsellä toimii erittäin hyvin normaali 188g mediumhäkkinen Force ja 315-grammainen 11-32 PG1130.



Paljastit muuten just salaisuuden siihen, miten oot saanut Cyclosta niin kevyen ja LJL:n salaisuushan olikin jo julkisuudessa revitelty tuolla toisaalla..  :Leveä hymy: 

Tämähän on juuri noin että joillain ghetto-yksäksäkin toimii oikein hyvin ja helpoin tapa alkuperäiselle kysyjälle 1X-lifestylen kokeilemiseen on se, että hommaa nw-rattaan eteen ja heittää tuplarattaat ja etuvaihtajan sillalta.

(Henkilökohtaisesti mä en osaa ymmärtää, mitä hyötyä tuollaisessa setupissa on jos mahdollinen weightweeniys jätetään pois laskuista. Dedikoidun 1X-systeemin suurimmat edut (IMO) on a) se, että clutchillinen vaihtaja rauhoittaa ketjun liikkeitä maastoisemmassa ajossa, jolloin ketju pysyy paremmin rattailla ja hakkaa vähemmän pyörän osiin sekä b) se, että 1X-systeemi mahdollistaa laajavälityksisen pakan käytön, jolloin rattaiden välit ovat suuremmat, mikä toimii maastoisemmassa ajossa paremmin. Esimerkiksi mulla nyt olevan 11x12-32-pakan kanssa polkuajossa ja krossikisoissa joutuu ihan liikaa hyppimään vaihteiden yli, kun välityksen vaihtotarve on yleensä aika iso silloin, kun vaihtotarvetta on. Esimerkiksi vanhat 9x-systeemit olivat siinä mielessä parempia.

Eli käviskö tossa niin, että yhdistääkin vaan 1x- ja 2x-systeemien huonot puolet? Kertokaa te, joilla on kokemusta, millä tavoin omasta mielestänne clutchiton systeemi ilman etuvaihtajaa on parempi kuin mitä se olisi etuvaihtajan kera? Ja tää ei siis todellakaan haasta ketäänmihinkään vaan olen avoimen kiinnostunut.)

----------


## Blackborow

> Tarkoitatko tiheydellä vaihteiden välistä porrastusta vai lyhyempiä välityksiä?



Pakan porrastusta.

----------


## JackOja

> Paljastit muuten just salaisuuden siihen, miten oot saanut Cyclosta niin kevyen...



Ei kai se salaisuus ole ollut... muistaakseni kippasin sen punnitus-excelin asianmukaiseen topicciin silloin joskus? Eikä kai 8,8kg mikään kevyt tänäpänä ole kuin joillain on hiilikuitua ja kaikkea. 
(mutta nyt talveksi laitoin kiinteät lokarit ja Maxxista odotellessa marawintterit, traktori, nyyh  :Irvistys: )





> Kertokaa te, joilla on kokemusta, millä tavoin omasta mielestänne clutchiton systeemi ilman etuvaihtajaa on parempi kuin mitä se olisi etuvaihtajan kera?



No minä jo tuossa mainitsinkin, että itselläni ei ole käyttöä kuin max 40T-eturattaalle joten päädyin 1x:ään. Piti laskeskella laskureilla sopivaa eturatasta ja totesin 38:n sopivaksi sopivan pienellä pakalla (pohjatietona edellisen crossarin vällärit). En keksinyt mitä laittaisin 38/40 -eturattaan pienemmäksi kaveriksi 2x-systeemiin ilman turhaa päällekkäisyyttä.

Syy miten päädyin juuri Forcen kytkimettömään vaihtajaan oli ainoastaan se, että sattui sopiva tarjous vastaan osia keräillessä. On ihan tarpeeksi tiukka pitääkseen ketjun kireällä. Joskus hakkaa röykyissä chainstayhin, mutta niinhän se varmaan hakkaisi vaikka olisi etuvaihtajakin. Kai ketjun tiukalla pitäminen vaatisisi 2x:ssäkin kytkimellisen takavaihtajan?

Suunitelmissa on muuten sen vaihtaminen (edelleenkin kytkimettömään) 10-spd X9- tai X0 -maastovaihtajaan kunhan sopiva käytetty (kenties itseltäni) tulee vastaan. Rajoittimia kun hieman tarvittaessa viilailee niin saa toimimaan 11-spd systeemissä. Sillain pääsisi eroon tuosta maantievaihtajien dorkasta vaijerimutkasta. Se häiritsee minua enemmän kuin etuvaihtaja  :Hymy:

----------


## CamoN

Oman cyclocrossin käyttö:
- maantielenkkeily (varsinaisen maantiepyörän ja aika-ajopyörän ohessa)
- pyöräkärrylenkkeily maantiellä
- hiekkatielenkkeily
- arkiajo
- sekalainen maastoajo
- ehkä lajinomainen cyclocross

Voimansiirtoratkaisuna 1x11, jossa:
- 44T eturatas
- pitkähäkkinen SRAM Force 1 -eturatas
- 4 kiekkosettiä, joissa 11-28, 11-32, 11-40 ja 10-42 -pakat.

Toistaiseksi tiedostettu että kärryn veto tullee opettamaan nöyryyttä, mutta eiköhän sekin onnistu noilla maastopakoilla. Kunnollinen maantielenkkeily edellyttää omassa tapauksessani vähintään tuollaista 44T-eturatasta.

Saavutettavat hyödyt:
- mekaaninen yksinkertaisuus (keveys maantievälityksillä ja ajamisen helppous)
- helpompi kunnossapito (sekä huoltokohteiden määrän että pyörän puhdistettavuuden kannalta)

----------


## paaton

Kyllä liikkuu kärry tuolla 44/42 kombolla.   Itselleni riitti nipin napin 34/30 lastin kanssa. Saa kyllä ajaa putkelta pidempäänkin, mutta tuleepahan voimatreeniä. 

Muuten välitykset kuulostavat tosi hyviltä 44t rattaalla. Tuolla maantiepakallakin pääsee eteläsuomen mäet ylös kapeiden renkaiden kanssa.

----------


## TERU

> Tää se suurin pelko tuppaa mulla olemaan, että tulee hommattua liian iso. 
> 
> 
> Mites teillä on noi competitive cyclistin laskurit osunu kohilleen? Tossa on kahden mittauksen keskiarvo käytössä (1v väliä)
> 
> Tob mukaan pitäs M olla ok koko.



En ole noihin laskureihin perehtynyt ollenkaa, vähän liian paljon taisin  perustella omilla ominaisuuksilla väitettäni, oma ylävartalo lähinnä mallia rimpula. Jos ylävartalosi, etenkin kätesi ovat pitkähköt ja vankatkin, niin hyvinkin Jakesta koko 54 käy. Kuvailemaasi käyttöön Jake on kelpo peli omassa hintalluokassaan, minulla Poison Codein - runkoon itse kasattu saman kaltainen väline saman tyyppisessä ajossa. Mainio väline!

----------


## Mohkku

> Sorry jos menee offtopic.



Ei tosiaan mene mitoitus ohi aiheen. Bikeshopissa on pari Konaa koossa 54 testipyöränä, jonka voit tilata itsellesi kokeiltavaksi. En ole katsonut, mutta jos geometria muistuttaa Jakea, saa siitä varmaan hyvän käsityksen. Tuollaisen Sutra LTD:n kokeilu voi tosin olla tiukalla budjetilla liikkeellä olevalle kohtalaisen vaarallista puuhaa varsinkin näin talvikeleillä. Toisaalta ellet mahdottoman kaukana asu, samalla vaivalla ajelee kokeilemaan, jolloin näkee ihan oikeat mallit ja useammassa koossa. 

https://www.bikeshop.fi/index.php?mo...uct_group=4570

----------


## Samiaani

> En ole noihin laskureihin perehtynyt ollenkaa, vähän liian paljon taisin  perustella omilla ominaisuuksilla väitettäni, oma ylävartalo lähinnä mallia rimpula. Jos ylävartalosi, etenkin kätesi ovat pitkähköt ja vankatkin, niin hyvinkin Jakesta koko 54 käy. Kuvailemaasi käyttöön Jake on kelpo peli omassa hintalluokassaan, minulla Poison Codein - runkoon itse kasattu saman kaltainen väline saman tyyppisessä ajossa. Mainio väline!







> Ei tosiaan mene mitoitus ohi aiheen. Bikeshopissa on pari Konaa koossa 54 testipyöränä, jonka voit tilata itsellesi kokeiltavaksi. En ole katsonut, mutta jos geometria muistuttaa Jakea, saa siitä varmaan hyvän käsityksen. Tuollaisen Sutra LTD:n kokeilu voi tosin olla tiukalla budjetilla liikkeellä olevalle kohtalaisen vaarallista puuhaa varsinkin näin talvikeleillä. Toisaalta ellet mahdottoman kaukana asu, samalla vaivalla ajelee kokeilemaan, jolloin näkee ihan oikeat mallit ja useammassa koossa. 
> 
> https://www.bikeshop.fi/index.php?mo...uct_group=4570



Nyt on etäisyyttä Bikeshoppiin sen verran, ettei mahkuja lähteä sinne. Alan oleen aika vakuuttunut, että oikea fillari ja koko on löytynyt. Tässä vaiheessa harrastusta mieltymykset ja kotimittausten tulokset on aina vähän arpapeliä, mutta jostain se on aloitettava. Kiitos kaikille avusta!

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Cyclocrosseja olen jo jonkun aikaa katellut ja nyt osui kohdalle Vitus Energie. Taitaa olla melkeimpä parasta mitä tohon rahaan saa.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod159446

Koko vähän mietityttää kun suurin on nimellisesti 58 cm jossa 550 mm seat tube, 600 mm effective top tube, reach 429 mm ja stack 597 mm. Omat mitat on pituus 193 cm ja inseam 92 cm maantiepyörän kokona on 61 cm jossa todellinen st-cc noin 59-60 cm. Cyclocrosseista ei ole kokemusta mutta tuo 55 cm seat tube vaan kuulostaa todella lyhyelle. Pyörällä tarkoitus ajaa talvella ja varmaan jonkun verran polkua ym. joten siinä ei varmaan haittaa vaikka vähän pienempi runko olisikin? Mitä mieltä kokeneemmat on, uskaltaako ton kokosta tilata kokeilematta?

----------


## Moska

Eikö tuossa ole vain sloupattu runko, eli enemmän satulatolppaa jää näkösälle?
Pysyy kepekset ehyenä kun ei ole putki niin likellä. Sentin lyhyempi kuin sinun maantiepyörä kuulostaa sopivalta, ainakin omaan korvaan.
Oma Medium kokoinen on 5mm lyhyempi kuin maantiepyöräni ja stemmi 10 mm lyhyempi.

----------


## Tinke

Sanokaahan kannattaako maksaa Canyonin Inflite 9.0:sta 1700€, kun 2017 Merida CC500:sen saisi 600€ halvemmalla? Kakkospyöräksi talveen ja metsätielenkeille järki sanoo, että halvin mahdollinen, mutta Canyonissa mm. hydrauliset jarrut, ultegra vs 105 ja painoa vajaa 2kg vähemmän. 

https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/infli...te-al-9-0.html
https://www.merida-bikes.com/en_int/...-500-6554.html

----------


## kuovipolku

Mistä me tiedämme minkälaista painoa annat toisaalta kuudellesadalle eurolle tai toisaalta niille mahdollisille fiiliksille joita et saisi Meridaa ajaessasi, katsellessasi tai vain ajatellessa? :Kieli pitkällä: 

Varsinaisia tosiallisia tai todellisuudessa olemassaolevia eroja voidaan pyrkiä tarkastelemaan:

- Shimanon hydrauliset / Tektron Spyret; ymmärtääkseni ei suurtakaan eroa toiminnallisesti, hydrauliset jarrut eivät ole ainoat autuaaksi tekevät
- Ultegra / 105; aivan varmasti ei merkitystä, kaavailemassasi käytössä on järkevääkin vaihtaa Ultegran kulutusosat 105:iin
- paino; vajaa kaksi kiloa saattaa jo tuntua ajo-ominaisuuksissa, etenkin jos toinen puoli on kiekoissa, mutta linkattujen sivujen mukaan painoero on huomattavasti pienempi, 8,9 kg / 9,7 kg, ja voidaan jo kysyä huomaako sitä 
- kampisarja ja keskiölaakeri Shimano RS500 46-36 [BSA] / Rotor                                         3D30 ja Rotor                                         Press Fit 4130; Shimano ei ole 105:n luokkaa, mutta kaikki eivät tykkää "Press Fit" -keskiöistä vaan haluavat etenkin talvicyclocrosspyörään kierteellisen keskiön jot pitävät huollon ja kestävyyden kannalta parempana
- Canyonissa takanakin läpiakseli / Meridassa takana tavallinen pikalinkku; läpiakselin puuttuminen ei vaikuta ajo-ominaisuuksiin toisin kuin useimpien mielestä edessä, mutta voi vaatia vaihdon yhteydessä tarkempaa asettelua jottei jarrulevy hankaa; läpiakseli on tässä suhteessa idioottivarmempi, mutta ei välttämättä kätevämpi sillä sitä ei voi vain nostaa (tai pudottaa, jos tapana on laittaa fillari katolleen) paikalleen
- Canyonissa on Acros The Clamp / Meridassa Big Conoid S-bearing neck pro ; joillakin (mutta ei kaikilla) The Clamp tahtoo löystyä eivätkä kaikki arvosta sen mekaanisesti omintakeista ratkaisua, kun taas Meridan ohjainlaakeri on ilmeisesti nimestäään huolimatta tavanomaisempi ja pyörähuolloillekin tutumpi.
- Canyonissa on DT Swissin kiekot                                          (CR 1600 Spline DB) / Meridassa talon omat; DT Swissin napoja taidetaan pitää varsin hyvinä, Meridan navoista ei ole tietoa, kuten ei koko kiekoista tai niiden painoista.
- takapakat: 11-30 / 11-28; kun molemmissa on samat eturattaat (46-36), tulee melko varmasti tilanteita joissa kevyimmän välityksen eron huomaa, mutta kasetinhan vaihtaa kolmellakympillä.
- renkaat Schwalbe X-One / Maxxis Mud Wrestler; molemmat 33-millisiä, Schwalbe parempi metsäautoteillä, Maxxis saattaa viedä voiton joissain paikoissa, mutta ei pyörää ensiasennusrenkaiden perusteella kannat valita.
- satulat; merkitystä vain jos uskoo tai arvelee toisen sopivan itselleen mutta toisen ei - ja silloinkin vain satulan vaihdon kustannuksen verran
- ohjainkannatin ja tanko en tunne, molemmat lienevät alumiinisia, eroja voi olla leveydessä tai muotoilussa - mutta henkilökohtaiset preferenssit vaihtelevat
- satulatolppa Canyon                                         S23 VCLS CF (25 mm Setback) /MERIDA Expert SB15 27.2 ; molemmissa sama halkaisija, Canyonissa ainakin valmistajan itsensä joustavaksi ja mukavaksi kehuma ratkaisu; Merida taitaa olla alumiininen, minkä ei tosin tarvitse merkitä epämukavuutta

Muita valintaan vaikuttavia ja oikeasti merkityksellisiä seikkoja, joiden eroista näiden kahden pyörän välillä minulla ei ole tietoa:

- miten leveät renkaat mahtuvat? Gravelrenkaiksi monet haluavat leveämpiä kuin 35-millisiä ja talvikäytössäkin 38-42 mm voi olla kaivattu rengaskoko
- miten lokarit kiinnittyvät ja mahtuvat? Monet eivät piittaa vaatteilleen eivätkä omalle tai takana ajavan kaverin naamalle lentävästä kurasta eivätkä usko lokarien antaman suojan pidentävän kulutusosien käyttöikää, mutta toisille lokarit ovat välttämättömyys.
- miltä fillari näyttää kun hakee sitä varastosta tai muusta säilytyspaikasta? Ei pidä väheksyä esteettisen elämyksen ja fiiliksen arvoa ja jos (kuten minä) pitää Inflitea vähemmän nättinä, sekin voi riittää kallistamaan vaakakuppeja CC500:n puolelle.

Lopuksi voisi tosin tarttua itse kysymyksen asetteluun eli voitaisiin unohtaa se mahdollinen 600 euroa pienemmän budjetin riittävyys ja miettiä mitä sillä summalla saisi hankittua. Meridasta voisi tulla vetävämpi menopeli uusilla kiekoilla, kaksista kiekoista voisi olla hyötyä ja/tai paremmista (Gravdal talveksi) tai käyttötarkoitukseen sopivammista (G-One tai Maxxis Rambler) renkaista iloa.

----------


## Jami2003

Kyllä hydrauliset jarrut hakkaa mekaaniset oikeasti 6-0. Molemmat löytyy iteltä. Onko niiden ero sitten kuinka iso rahassa mitattuna, se on maku kysymys. Mutta jos jälkikäteen alkaa vaihtamaan niin aika monta hunttia maksaa.

----------


## Blackborow

> - Shimanon hydrauliset / Tektron Spyret; ymmärtääkseni ei suurtakaan eroa toiminnallisesti, hydrauliset jarrut eivät ole ainoat autuaaksi tekevät



Kyllä niissä on. Mulla on tuollainen Merida, josta maksoin 800e ja siihen hintaan oikein kelpo työmatkaveivain ja sitten toinen crossari jossa RS785 Shimanot niin ero on huomattava hydraulisten eduksi.

----------


## huotah

re: mekaaniset vs hydrauliset levarit

Komppaan edellisiä ja korotan yhdellä; ero Spyren ja Shimanon välillä on erittäin huomattava. 

Omassa cyclossani on Spyret ja Shimanon hydraulisia jarruja lyhyesti kokeiltuani aloin välittömästi suunnittelemaan päivitystä. Ikävä vaan että taloudellisesti järkevin tapa päivittää on myydä nykyinen pyörä ja ostaa uusi tilalle. 

Jatkokysymys: miten Sramin hydrauliset jarrut vertautuvat Shimanon vastaaviin? Apex1 osasarjaa saisi jo melkein samaan hintaan kuin pelkät Shimanon kahvat ja jarrut...

----------


## CamoN

Valitsisin Meridan ihan vaan fiksumpien (= yleisempien) rungon standardien takia. Ei Inflitekään huono ole, mutta Canyonin bisnes haisee nykyään vähän sellaiselta että kuluttajalle yritetään myydä uusi pyörä hyvällä osasarjalla vuoden välein. Runkoon on laitettu joku aivan typerä keskiö- tai ohjainlaakeriratkaisu, joka alkaa oireilla yllättäen juuri  vuoden käytön jälkeen.

Spyret ei ole ollenkaan huonot jarrut, mutta hydrauliset on aivan eri luokkaa.





> Jatkokysymys: miten Sramin hydrauliset jarrut vertautuvat Shimanon vastaaviin? Apex1 osasarjaa saisi jo melkein samaan hintaan kuin pelkät Shimanon kahvat ja jarrut...



*Luulen* että isoin toiminnallinen ero on kahvan muoto. Omassa cyclossa on SRAM Rival 1 -kahvat ja HydroR-satulat, ne on osoittautuneet erittäin hyviksi. Tuntumassa ei ole valittamista ja ainakin läpiakselipyörässä ne on toimineet tähän mennessä erittäin vähällä hienosäätämisellä. Letkuissa on connect-a-magic -liittimet joiden kohdalta letkut irrotetaan/liitetään asennuksen aikana ja tarvittaessa lyhennetään, käsittääkseni Shimanoissa on vastaavat. 

Kolmen kuukauden päästä kokeilen vuokrapyörää jossa on Ultegra Di2 ja hydrauliset levyt, sitten selviää onko Shimanon ja SRAM:n välillä selvää tuntumaeroa.

----------


## Moska

No, mulla on Merida Cx600 ja siinä apex1. Jarruissa ei mitään valittamista, palat olen uusinut kerran kun keulasta loppui kitkapinnat. Vaihtaja kaipaa glykoolia huonoimmilla ilmoilla.

----------


## Blackborow

Jos nuo kahvat kelpaa niin kohtuu edullinen Shimanon hydrosetti. https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ake-set-682416

----------


## Jim717

> Sanokaahan kannattaako maksaa Canyonin Inflite 9.0:sta 1700€, kun 2017 Merida CC500:sen saisi 600€ halvemmalla? Kakkospyöräksi talveen ja metsätielenkeille järki sanoo, että halvin mahdollinen, mutta Canyonissa mm. hydrauliset jarrut, ultegra vs 105 ja painoa vajaa 2kg vähemmän. 
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/infli...te-al-9-0.html
> https://www.merida-bikes.com/en_int/...-500-6554.html



Minulla oli samat vaihtoehdot ja vielä lisäksi samoilla osilla kuin Merida varustettu Giant TCX SLR 2.
 Maantiepyöränä on 3.5 vuotta ollut Canyon Endurace CF 9.0 johon olen ollut enemmän kuin tyytyväinen ja siksi pohdin Canyonia myös Cycloksi.
Päädyin Gianttiin, jossa on Spyret. Jarrut ovat ihan ok ja etuna varmaan se, että ovat yksinkertaiset ja varmatoimiset. Ja paljon paremmat kuin yksimäntäiset mek. levarit, jotka olivat edellisessä Nishikin Cyklossani
Kun kokeilin tyttären Hybridiä hydrauliikka jarruilla, niin jopa sekin jarrutti herkemmin kuin Spyret. Eli Spyret ovat hyvät, mutta kun kokeilee hydrauliikka jarruja, haluaa ne vaikka ei ennen tiennyt niitä haluavansa.
Tosin minulle riittää Spyret

----------


## Tinke

Kiitoksia vastauksista! Tuo Canyonin pressfit BB meni vähän ohi eikä kieltämättä värityskään oikein miellytä niin Merida varmaan olisi fiksumpi noista kahdesta tuohon hintaan. Tosin Meridassakin pisti silmään mekaanisten jarrujen lisäksi tuo takavaihtajan vaijeri, joka kulkee chainstayn alla täysin suojaamattomana. 

Tonnin hintaan ei taida vaan olla parempiakaan vaihtoehtoja tarjolla ja hydrauliset jarrut nostaa hinnan heti lähemmäs 2k€?

----------


## Kuntoilija

[QTonnin hintaan ei taida vaan olla parempiakaan vaihtoehtoja tarjolla ja hydrauliset jarrut nostaa hinnan heti lähemmäs 2k€?[/QUOTE]

Tonniin pintaan Vitus hyd.levyjarruin ja kierrekeskiöllä vaikkapa CRC:sta.

----------


## Tinke

> [QTonnin hintaan ei taida vaan olla parempiakaan vaihtoehtoja tarjolla ja hydrauliset jarrut nostaa hinnan heti lähemmäs 2k€?
> 
> Tonniin pintaan Vitus hyd.levyjarruin ja kierrekeskiöllä vaikkapa CRC:sta.



Noissa ei geometriat vaan istu, kun pitäisi olla lyhyt ja korkea. Ja Shimanoakin suosisin.

----------


## Tinke

GT Grade AL 105 vaikuttaisi aika hyvältä ja vanheneva 2017 malli sopii jopa silmään ja hintaluokkaan. Ainut miinus rengastilasta, ilmeisesti 35mm tekee jo tiukkaa lokareiden kanssa. Täytyy käydä koeajamassa jos vaan vielä löytyy, kun en ole ihan varma tuosta geometriasta ja koosta.

http://velosport.fi/verkkokauppa/fin...105-p-59502-11

----------


## Jim717

GT Grade taitaa kuulua enemmän gravel bike kategoriaan. Tosin en tiedä mikä on "maavara". Painoa yli 10 kg melko keveillä renkailla. Noista vaijerivetoisista Hydr. jarruista on joku maininnut, että ovat tehokkaat mutta tunnottomat.
Geometria on tosiaan pysty (lyhyt ja korkea). Minun keskiverto koossa n. sentin lyhempi reach ja 5 mm korkeampi stack, kuin monessa Cyclossa . Yleiskäyttöiseksi pyöräksi varmaan ok

----------


## Mohkku

> Tosin Meridassakin pisti silmään mekaanisten jarrujen lisäksi tuo takavaihtajan vaijeri, joka kulkee chainstayn alla täysin suojaamattomana.



Tarkoitatko vaijerin loppuosaa, jossa kuori loppuu kohdassa, missä vaijeri sojottaa yläviistoon ja imee kuoren sisään kosteuden ja lian? Ongelmallinen paikka, mutta ainakin itselläni ensimmäisten kokemusten perusteella vaivat ovat vähentyneet tai kenties jopa loppuneet 2 euron hintaisen haitarikumin asennuksen myötä.

https://www.bikeshop.fi/Jagwire-jarr...auppa/pBR7870/

Paremminkin istuvia malleja on varmaan saatavilla, kun tuo on vannejarrujen osa. Toimii silti paremman puutteessa hyvin.

----------


## CamoN

Specialized CruX X1:stä positiivinen arvio BikeRumorissa. Oikein linjakkaalta ja huolitellultahan tuo näyttää, varmasti aika soiva peli kisaränniin.

----------


## mesku

Näyttäisi olevan tiukkaa 35mm kumeille. Tosin en tiedä eri lokari vaihtoehdoista. Itsellä 28mm ja tilaa on mukavasti. Pyörä on muuten tosi ketterä ajettava. Tykkään! Nuo jarrut ei ole kylläkään tehokkaat täysin hydraulisiin verrattuna. Jarrutusmatka on huomattavasti pidemmät ilman kikkailua eli varautuu vaan siihen. No kysessähän on kakkospyörä? Ajanhukan voi ajossa paikata kaikkialta muualta.

----------


## Jambo

Tämmöinen kohta ajossa...

----------


## Munarello

Zurigoa katselin minäkin, kun viimeksi krossaria piti vaihtaa. Olisi näyttänyt hienolta saman merkkisen maantiepyörän vieressä.  :Hymy:  Päädyin sitten lopulta muuhun vaihtoehtoon, mutta ihmetytti silloin ettei Bianchilla näytä olevan kuituraamista krossaria tarjolla. Google kertoi toki, että Bianchin USA:n sivuilta löytyy Zolder, mutta saakohan tuota lainkaan Euroopasta?

----------


## Jambo

> Zurigoa katselin minäkin, kun viimeksi krossaria piti vaihtaa. Olisi näyttänyt hienolta saman merkkisen maantiepyörän vieressä.  Päädyin sitten lopulta muuhun vaihtoehtoon, mutta ihmetytti silloin ettei Bianchilla näytä olevan kuituraamista krossaria tarjolla. Google kertoi toki, että Bianchin USA:n sivuilta löytyy Zolder, mutta saakohan tuota lainkaan Euroopasta?



Ruotsissa sitä ainakin myydään, mm.

http://www.soderscykel.se/cyklar/156...er-cx-105.html

https://www.cykellagret.se/p10693/bi...celeste-silver

----------


## coccyx

Hankin vajaa pari vuotta sitten ensimmäisen cyclocrossarin, tuntuu että siitä asti olen viikottain pyörinyt netissä/kaupoissa etsimässä seuraavaa parempaa pyörää, vaikkei omassa mitään vikaa edes ole. Tällä hetkellä Cannondalen Caadx Tiagra käytössä ja tarkoitus olisi vertailla seuraavaa, asteen parempaa pyörää. Mielelläni kuulisin muiden mielipiteitä ja vinkkejä.

Kyse on ainoasta pyörästäni ja siksi käytössä cyclo. Ajan ympärivuotisesti mutta painottuen kevääseen, kesään ja syksyyn. Tulee ajettua niin asfaltilla kuin soralla. Pääosin kuitenkin asfaltilla. Talvipyöräilyä jonkin verran, varsinkin nyt kun nastarenkaat hankittuna. Eli vaatimuksina pyörälle on ainakin: laadukkaat levyjarrut, vähintään Tiagran osasarja, riittävä rengastila ja alumiinirunko. Mielummin hankkisin laadukkaan alumiinipyörän kuin edullisen hiilikuituisen. Geometrian ei tarvitse olla rennoimmasta päästä, eikä pyörä tule mihinkään bikepacking-tarkoitukseen. 

Olen myös pohtinut levyjarrullisia maantiepyöriä kuten Canyonin Endurace AL (https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/endur...-disc-7-0.html), mahtaako kyseisellä pyörällä pärjätä Suomen olosuhteissa ympäri vuoden? Canyon cyclocross-malli on toki varteenotettava vaihtoehto myös.

Muita vaihtoehtoja joita olen ajatellut:

Cannondale Caadx 105 SE http://www.nummenpyora.fi/tuotteet/c...x-se-105-2018/. Cannondalen runko on ollut itselleni miellyttävä ja SE-malli on komponenteiltaan sopiva ja näyttää hyvältä.

Feltin F65X https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/felt-f65x-684583 oli vaihtoehtona myös silloin, kun ensimmäistä pyörääni hankin. Päädyin kuitenkin edullisempaan vaihtoehtoon. 

Rosen cyclocrossari https://www.rosebikes.fi/bike/rose-p...mb/aid:2681688 on pyörinyt mielessä. Vaikuttaa laadukkaalta pyörältä kaikin puolin.

Vitus Energie olisi nestejarruilla varustettu suht edullinen vaihtoehto. http://www.wiggle.co.uk/vitus-bikes-...-rival-1x11-1/. Onko hydrauliset jarrut ylivertaiset mekaanisiin verrattuna?

Tässä joitain malleja joita olen pohtinut, kokemuksia ja kommentteja olisi mukava kuulla näistä tai muista mahdollisista vaihtoehdoista. Minua ei haittaisi, jos pyörä olisi vähän erikoisempi ja ei niin yleinen, kunhan vain sopii vaatimuksiin.

----------


## JackOja

> Onko hydrauliset jarrut ylivertaiset mekaanisiin verrattuna?



Onhan ne. Pian saat toki toisenlaisenkin mielipiteen.

Mikäs siinä nykyisessä fillarissa tökkii tai miksi ylipäätään tuntuu siltä, että pitäisi saada uutta alle?

Ovatko nuo linkkiesi fillarit merkittävä päivitys nykyiseen verrattuna? Olisiko kustannustehokkaampaa siirtyä kerralla "asteen paremmasta" muutamaa astetta parempaan?

Mua houkutattais noista eniten Felt ja Vitus. Mutta kohta joku kehuu Cannondalea. Ja eiköhän joku Rose-kuskikin kömmi esiin kolostaan. 
Nää on just siksi hankalia nää internet-foorumit kun ei näistä saa yksimielistä neuvoa. Ja sit menee riitelyks  :Hymy:

----------


## Vivve

> Olen myös pohtinut levyjarrullisia maantiepyöriä kuten Canyonin Endurace AL (https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/endur...-disc-7-0.html), mahtaako kyseisellä pyörällä pärjätä Suomen olosuhteissa ympäri vuoden? Canyon cyclocross-malli on toki varteenotettava vaihtoehto myös.



Canyon Enduraceen taitaa mahtua 32mm rengas eikä ole lokareille paikkoja. En valitsisi ympärivuotiseen käyttöön. Nyt toki Canyonilla on Inflitet tarjouksessa joka sopii jo paremmin ja saa lisäksi ne hydrauliset jarrut. Itse en kyllä tykkää Shimanon hydraulisten jarrukahvojen muotoilusta.https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/infli...te-al-8-0.html

----------


## coccyx

> Onhan ne. Pian saat toki toisenlaisenkin mielipiteen.
> 
> Mikäs siinä nykyisessä fillarissa tökkii tai miksi ylipäätään tuntuu siltä, että pitäisi saada uutta alle?
> 
> Ovatko nuo linkkiesi fillarit merkittävä päivitys nykyiseen verrattuna? Olisiko kustannustehokkaampaa siirtyä kerralla "asteen paremmasta" muutamaa astetta parempaan?



Isoimpana syynä on varmaan kyllästyminen omaan pyörään ja halu parempaan pyörään, nyt kun olen innostunut pyöräilystä enemmän ja enemmän. Tuo on oikein hyvä pointti, viimeksi säästin euroja ja ostin edullisemman pyörän. Silloin taisi joku myyjä sanoa että "osta samantien laadukkaampi niin et halua vaihtaa heti parempaan." Mitäköhän tuo muutama astetta parempaa tarkottaisi? On varmaan totta, että esimerkiksi tuon Cannondalen hinnalla voisi sellaisen saada.

En huomannutkaan, että Canyonin cyclot ovat alennuksessa. Kiitos vinkistä. Mikäs noissa jarrukahvoissa mietityttää?

----------


## Vivve

> En huomannutkaan, että Canyonin cyclot ovat alennuksessa. Kiitos vinkistä. Mikäs noissa jarrukahvoissa mietityttää?



Jarrukahvat on vähän mohlot, ei nyt varmaan kovin monia haittaa mutta näin pienikätisenä ne on vähän epämukavat.

----------


## Mohkku

> Isoimpana syynä on varmaan kyllästyminen omaan pyörään ja halu parempaan pyörään, nyt kun olen innostunut pyöräilystä enemmän ja enemmän. Tuo on oikein hyvä pointti, viimeksi säästin euroja ja ostin edullisemman pyörän. Silloin taisi joku myyjä sanoa että "osta samantien laadukkaampi niin et halua vaihtaa heti parempaan." Mitäköhän tuo muutama astetta parempaa tarkottaisi? On varmaan totta, että esimerkiksi tuon Cannondalen hinnalla voisi sellaisen saada.



Ota harkintaan vielä nykyiseen pyörään vaikka toisen kiekkosarjan hankinta yms. päivitykset.

----------


## kaakku

> Jarrukahvat on vähän mohlot, ei nyt varmaan kovin monia haittaa mutta näin pienikätisenä ne on vähän epämukavat.



Uus Ultegra on mun mielestä muotoiltu vähän paremmin. Se 105-tason kahva on kyllä ihan hirveä.

----------


## Fiets

Moi!

Täältä varmaan löytyis kokeneemmilta vinkkiä pyörän hankintaan. Viimeset 10 vuotta oon ajellu hybridillä ja nyt on pyöräkuumetta jo sen verran, ettei tiedä miten päin sitä olisi. Ajot on suurin piirtein 70% asfaltilla ja 30% hiekkateillä ja poluilla, jonka vuoksi olen katsellut cc- ja gg-pyöriä. Lokarit olisi pyörään mukava saada kiinni, tarakalle ei ole tarvetta. Budjetti on tonnin molemmin puolin, riippuen siitä mitä sillä lisäpanostuksella saa.

Olen jo koeajanut seuraavat pyörät:

https://www.ridley-bikes.com/project...-disc-105-hdb/
https://www.merida-bikes.com/en_int/...-500-4411.html
http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2016...ROSS/F65x.aspx
http://www.feltbicycles.com/Internat...ries/F30x.aspx
https://www.baiks.fi/insera-cc7000-20-v-105-tiagra.html

En osaa oikein laittaa pyöriä paremmuusjärjestykseen, mutta hydrauliset jarrut kyllä tuntuivat hyviltä. Feltin pyörät olivat kokoa 55, meridaa kokeilin 52 ja 54, insera oli 54 ja ridley taisi olla M. Mitä olen ymmärtänyt kokovalinnoista, niin mittojeni 174/84 mukaan menisi 52-54 noin yleensä. Mielestäni 55 feltit ei tuntuneet kuitenkaan liian suurelta, johtuneeko pitkähköistä käsistäni, kun sylimitta on 181cm. 

Kokovalinta on hankalaa, kun myyjien mielestä se pyörä, mitä heillä sattuu olemaan, on just hyvän kokonen  :Leveä hymy:  Nykyisessä hybridissä reach on 375mm ja stack 600mm, ja stemmi on 100mm. Tanko tuntuu välillä olevan liian kaukana, kun sitä huomaa ajelevansa sormenpäillä. En tiedä voiko näitä pyöriä kuitenkaan verrata, kun noissa kokeilemissani cycloissa on kaikissa reach ollut suurempi eikä ne pikaisen testin perusteella ole liian pitkiltä tuntuneet. 

Olen ajatellut tilata pyörän netistä, kun opiskelijana sitä haluaa säästää mahdollisimman paljon. Tällä hetkellä eniten polttelee ehkä

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/verenti-subs...d-bike-yellow/

Kyseinen pyörä houkuttelee kovasti, kun siinä olisi 105 osasarja ja hydrauliset jarrut. Onko jotain syytä miksi kyseistä pyörää ei kannattaisi hommata? 
Myös Insera houkuttelee, kun kävin sitä testaamassa enkä siitä mitään negatiivista oikein löytänyt ja hinta olis sama.

----------


## speedypete

> Moi!
> 
> Täältä varmaan löytyis kokeneemmilta vinkkiä pyörän hankintaan. Viimeset 10 vuotta oon ajellu hybridillä ja nyt on pyöräkuumetta jo sen verran, ettei tiedä miten päin sitä olisi. Ajot on suurin piirtein 70% asfaltilla ja 30% hiekkateillä ja poluilla, jonka vuoksi olen katsellut cc- ja gg-pyöriä. Lokarit olisi pyörään mukava saada kiinni, tarakalle ei ole tarvetta. Budjetti on tonnin molemmin puolin, riippuen siitä mitä sillä lisäpanostuksella saa.
> 
> Olen jo koeajanut seuraavat pyörät:
> 
> https://www.ridley-bikes.com/project...-disc-105-hdb/
> https://www.merida-bikes.com/en_int/...-500-4411.html
> http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2016...ROSS/F65x.aspx
> ...



Laitoin yyveetä, kun en tiedä saako fillaritoria linkittää tänne...

----------


## TERU

Hyvä pyörä Vigglellä ja kokokin löytyy, heidän suosituksensa mukaan 54. Katsoin mitoitusta ja uskaltaa tuon ottaa. Lokarin kiinnityspisteet löytyy, muutoinkin kaikki OK.
Minulla sentit 174/83, mutta sylimitta vain 171, koko 54 kun 90 mm stemmi menisi myös.

----------


## Vivve

Onkos joku asentanut Merida CC 500 pyörään lokarit? Etuhaarukassa vaikuttais mun mielestä olevan pienemmän halkaisijan kierteet kuin tavallisesti.

Edit: Olikin vain lakan peitossa. Aukesi kyllä hyvin mutta ihmeen lyhyt tuo kierre on.

----------


## veke

> Onkos joku asentanut Merida CC 500 pyörään lokarit? Etuhaarukassa vaikuttais mun mielestä olevan pienemmän halkaisijan kierteet kuin tavallisesti.
> 
> Edit: Olikin vain lakan peitossa. Aukesi kyllä hyvin mutta ihmeen lyhyt tuo kierre on.



Mulla Meridassa Curanat. Ja siihen etuhaarukkaan en saanut mahtumaan millään saman kokoisia ruuveja kuin taakse. Olisko vaan pitänyt käyttää enemmän voimaa. 
Etuhaatukan ruuvinreiät on taakse päin, että tein sitten pikkuiset apupalikat PE-kikaleesta:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lz...owO0wwjryMlUC4

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ck-shox-452414 omaani pistin tuollaisilla. Kierteet on tosiaan pienemmille pulteille kuin normaalisti.

----------


## veke

Ei hermo kestänyt odotella, kun PEtä löytyi omasta takaa.
Muuten, etuvaihtajan kohdalle piti viilata takalokariin pieni kolo, ja jopa SK SoraKunkut 40 leveinä mahtuu pyörimään.  :Hymy:

----------


## Vivve

> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ck-shox-452414 omaani pistin tuollaisilla. Kierteet on tosiaan pienemmille pulteille kuin normaalisti.



Ok, täytyypä metsästää sopivia ruuveja.

----------


## pätkä

Pinarello Crossista

----------


## Munarello

^Lukuunottamatta niitä sähkökitaroiden sijaan fillareita harrastavia miljonäärejä, väittäisin että ketään ei oikeastaan edes kiinnosta Pinarellon krossarit.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Nyt saattaisi olla aika kypsynyt oikeaksi ja tarve foorumin spandexpoikien loputtomalle tietämykselle. Kun on sopivasti talvikin eli off season vaikkakin pyörät kulkee edelleen, niin hierotaan munia yhteen ja viisastutaan.

Hakusessa olisi siis cyclo, puhdasta maantiepyörää en ikinä osaisi käyttää, kymmenisen vuotta pyörinyt ainoastaan maastossa. En vain ole koskaan cycloja sillä silmällä katsellut joten etsiminen oli varsin tuskaista. 


Käyttö: Itä-Suomen rupisia asvaltteja, pehmeitä hiekkateitä silmänkantamattomiin, kovapohjaista polkua ja satunnaista maastossa muuta häröilyä. 

Hintaluokka: 3-5 kiloa, toiveena olisi hankkia toiset kiekot slikseille, eli parempi jos pelkkä fillari ei räjähdä taivaisiin. Tarkoitus kuitenkin hankkia kerralla hyvää, paskaa en osta sillä pakkorakoa ei ole.

Koko: Allekirjoittanut muutaman sentin vajaa 2m, kädet kuin chewbaccalla ja jalat kuin kirahvilla.

Toiveet: Täysin hiilikuituinen, läpiakselit, levyjarrut, riittävän iso runko, 1x vaihteisto, mitä leveempi nakki mahtuu, sen parempi. Ja tottakai, etsinnässä "kaunis" pyörä  :No huh!: 

Tämä open olisi unelmien täyttymys mutta kyseinen runko taisi olla jo 4.5k, ei mitään järkeä jos kerran tai kaksi viikkoon pääsen ajamaan, tarkoitus myös satunnaista työmatkaa ajella jos tälläinen kaunotar jostain löytyisi. Myös runkosetistä rakentaminen on mahdollista, yleensä hinta vain karkaa tällä tyylillä pilviin.

----------


## Vivve

Roselta ainakin saisi spekseihin sopivaa pyörää. Joko Backroad Cross tai Backroad. Taitaa noilla olla ero ainoastaan kiekoissa ja rengastuksessa. https://www.rosebikes.fi/rose-backro...icle_size=54cm

----------


## makton

Backroadin omistajana on helppo kompata suositusta, mutta jos valinta olisi itsellä nyt edessä, niin todennäköisesti kohdistuisi 3T exploroon, vaikkapa ihan ulkonäöllisistä syistä. Exploron halvempi runko mahtuu vielä budjettiin, samoin kuin kyllä Open UP:nkin runko eli n. 3200e. Esim T&T:llä on hyvin raameihin sopivaa exploron kokoonpanoa noin esimerkkinä, koko ei toki natsaa. Samoin kuin näemmä myöskin 3T:n omassa online storessa. Kaikki kolme pyörää ovat kylläkin enemmän gravel pyöriä kuin cycloja, jos nyt jaottelua haluaa tehdä. 3T/Open kanssa kyllä liikutaan budjetin yläpäässä, eli rajoittaa aika tehokkaasti vähänkään kummoisempien kakkoskiekkojen hankintaa.

----------


## Teemu H

3T Exploroa (ja Openia) kannattaa kysäistä myös Tampereelta Signaturesta, sieltä hankin omani ihan asialliseen hintaan. 5 kiloeurolla saa ehkä jo sen paremman runkoversion, minulla on halvempi Exploro Team.

Exploro tai Open Up eivät tosiaan ole cyclocross-pyöriä. Exploron ajotuntuma ja -asento muistuttavat aika paljon maantiepyörää, siitä itse pidänkin, mutta toisille voi olla huono juttu. Ulkonäön puolesta Open on ehkä klassisella tavalla kauniimpi, siinä on pyöreähköt putket jne., kun Exploro taas on vähän erikoisempi. Minusta Backroad näyttää hyvälle myös (paitsi satulan kiinnitin, miksi ei ole rungon värissä)  :Hymy:

----------


## spacer

Mites iso on suurin Salsa Cutthroat?

Foxcompin kautta saa varmaan hommattua minkä tahansa Salsan jos ei ihan kauhea hoppu ole.

----------


## pätkä

Ibis Hakka MX

*​*https://www.cxmagazine.com/review-ib...bike-700c-650b

----------


## Aakoo

Kuinka iso fillari pitäisi olla, jotta runko olisi tilava 2m kuskille? Jotenkin tuntuu, että pyörässä pitäisi olla reachia ainakin 410mm tai mielummin 420mm, eli runkokoko tulisi olla jotain 63-64cm (tämä ihan mutulla vertailuna omiin fillareihin). Tämä karsii vaihtoehtoja jo aika paljon, onkohan moisia olemassakaan muita kuin Felt F1x?

----------


## Shamus

> Mites iso on suurin Salsa Cutthroat?
> 
> Foxcompin kautta saa varmaan hommattua minkä tahansa Salsan jos ei ihan kauhea hoppu ole.




XL on suurin ja oikeasti jo melko iso. Itsellä oli L-koko ja 184cm olin sen alarajoilla kuskiksi.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Kuinka iso fillari pitäisi olla, jotta runko olisi tilava 2m kuskille? Jotenkin tuntuu, että pyörässä pitäisi olla reachia ainakin 410mm tai mielummin 420mm, eli runkokoko tulisi olla jotain 63-64cm (tämä ihan mutulla vertailuna omiin fillareihin). Tämä karsii vaihtoehtoja jo aika paljon, onkohan moisia olemassakaan muita kuin Felt F1x?



Toi F1x voi kyl jäädä aika matalaksi 2-metriselle, stack vain 607 mm. Jos sitä vertaa Cutthroatiin vertaa niin jos kummassakin olis samanmittaiset stemmit ja kummankin tanko olis samalla korkeudella niin Feltissä olis reachia tangolle 5 mm enemmän kuin Salsassa.

TJEU: bikegeo.net

PS. XXL-kokoinen Canyon Inflite olis samalla tapaa mitattuna vielä vajaan sentin pidempi kuin F1x.

PPS. jos teräs kelpaa, niin 65-kokoinen Pelago Sibbo olis kans samassa kokoluokassa noiden yllämainittujen kanssa.

----------


## Aakoo

> Toi F1x voi kyl jäädä aika matalaksi 2-metriselle, stack vain 607 mm. Jos sitä vertaa Cutthroatiin vertaa niin jos kummassakin olis samanmittaiset stemmit ja kummankin tanko olis samalla korkeudella niin Feltissä olis reachia tangolle 5 mm enemmän kuin Salsassa.
> 
> TJEU: bikegeo.net
> 
> PS. XXL-kokoinen Canyon Inflite olis samalla tapaa mitattuna vielä vajaan sentin pidempi kuin F1x.



Vertailu lienee teoreettinen, koska Feltiin joutuisi laittamaan 6cm spaceripinon jotta tanko olisi samalla korkeudella kuin Salsassa. Salsan geohan on aika poikkeuksellinen, lyhyt ja korkea. Pitkällä on tietenkin pitkät kädet joten droppia voi olla, mutta Feltin ajoasento tosiaan voisi olla aika kisakireä... Canyon olisi varmaan muuten kelpo vaihtoehto, mutta etsinnässä oli kaunis pyörä  :Hymy: .

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Todella hyvää tekstiä monelta, itsellä oli hieman erilaisia kiireitä perhesyistä mutta nyt voi taas jatkaa speksailua. Kiitos jaetusta tietämyksestänne, en juuri gravelin ja cyclon eroa tiedä, joitain arvosteluja lukenut eri keskiön korkeudesta tms. 

Yhtä cycloa pääsin testaamaan kivijalkaan ja ensimmäisenä mieleen kyllä tuli että itselle on tärkeää saada se mahdollisimman leveä nappularengas alle kun hiekkateillä/maastossa liikkuu. Eli open kyllä kiinnostaa varsinkin kun selvisi että saattaa jopa alle 4 kiloon irrota jopa kotimaasta (rival versio?), se kun ottaa ne 2.1 renkaat ja on esteettisesti silmiä hivelevä. 

Siitä päässäänkin siihen että Canyon on ehodoton ei, Rose näytti kohtalaiselta mutta on totta että 3T/Openin versioihin verrattuna ei tatti pystyyn hänen kohdalla nouse. 

TeemuH voisi jakaa hieman lisää 3T kokemuksia vaikka onkin uusi pyörä, onko mitään puuttuvaa? Paino? Levein rengas? Onko kokemusta maantiepyöristä kuinka käyttäytyy geometrisesti?

----------


## stenu

650b-fillarikeskustelut vois tietty siirtää tuonne Gravel Grinder -lankaan, mutta tässä aika kattava lista: http://www.bikepacking.com/index/650b-gravel-bikes/

----------


## carp

Tuon hintaluokan cycloa (/gravelia) etsiessäni tsekkaisin hinnan myös Shimanon XT/Ultegra RX Di2 -vaihteistolle. En ole nimittäin mitenkään erityisen ihastunut tuohon SRAMin Force 1x DoubleTappiin vaikka teknisesti hyvin toimiikin. Vaihto maantieltä/sähkövaihteista tuohon cycloon on aina vähän ankeeta tuon vivun takia.

----------


## kaakku

XT Di2 toimii ainakin kivasti 1x11 systeemissä. Kahvat on jotkut paremman pään Shimanot. Pyöräkin (Cannondale SuperX) on ollu tosi hyvä. Ei pahaa sanottavaa: kevyt, mukava ja kulkee kuormattunakin tosi hyvin. Kuskilla vois olla tykimmät jalat että jaksais ajaa kovempaa.

----------


## Teemu H

> TeemuH voisi jakaa hieman lisää 3T kokemuksia vaikka onkin uusi pyörä, onko mitään puuttuvaa? Paino? Levein rengas? Onko kokemusta maantiepyöristä kuinka käyttäytyy geometrisesti?



Vastasin stenun ehdotuksesta Gravel-ketjuun  :Hymy:

----------


## Mohkku

Nostanpa näinkin epämuodikkaan aiheen ylös ihan vain siksi, että gravel-ketjussa esiintyi sana cyclocross.

----------


## stenu

Hyvä nosto. #helcxiscoming ja gravel-ähky vähän vaivaa.

----------

